#launchpad 2005-03-11
<lifeless> bradb: ping
<benno> hello ppl, i just tried to register an account but I get redirected to http://notready.ubuntu.com/ 
<benno> when I goto the link in my email
<spiv> benno: Yeah, register on www.ubuntu.com, it's the same account.
<spiv> Known problem :(
<benno> okies
<ssssssssssssss> hi
<SteveA> hello "s"*14
<ssssssssssssss> hehehe
<ssssssssssssss> :) 
<AoP> Hi everyone
<AoP> I could use some help with joining launchpad
<AoP> When I try to follow the link from the "Launchpad Account Creation Instructions" mail, I'm always told that this place is not yet ready
<Kinnison> Morning brad
<Kinnison> erm, bah; not here :-)
<Kinnison> AoP: If you have an ubuntulinux.org wiki account then the launchpad login should be the same
<AoP> Thanks Kinnison, I'll try that
<AoP> Yep, works, I had to log in at the wiki and change the password first; Thanks again!
<ThomasWaldmann> moin :)
<ThomasWaldmann> i wanted to try rosetta, but when following the link of the registration email, it tells me it isnt ready?
<SteveA> sorry about that
<SteveA> we're fixing that problem.  do you have an account on the ubuntulinux.org site?
<SteveA> you can use the same username (that is, email address) and password for rosetta
<ThomasWaldmann> now yes. :) ok, it worked. thanks.
<ThomasWaldmann> i wanted to take a look at it because we currently do the moinmoin wiki engine translations on the wiki.
<SteveA> great
<ThomasWaldmann> so I just wanted to compare how you do it.
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, nice gui. ours is a lot simpler ehrm low level :)
<ThomasWaldmann> http://moinmaster.wikiwikiweb.de/MoinI18n/fr
<SteveA> it would be great if you can tell the rosetta developers about ideas and observations and criticisms you have
<SteveA> wow, that's a long wiki page :-)
<carlos> ThomasWaldmann: feel free to send us mails with suggestions/questions to rosetta-users@ubuntu.com (and subscribe to the mailing list if you want)
<ThomasWaldmann> SteveA: hehe :)
<ThomasWaldmann> it's just the complete po file, filtered and checked slightly by some py code
<ThomasWaldmann> carlos: are you involved with rosetta?
<SteveA> carlos is one of the developers of rosetta
<carlos> yep
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, great. what i missed first when using it, is a bottom "next 10 msgs" link.
<ThomasWaldmann> the whole bar could just be duplicated down there
<carlos> ThomasWaldmann: yeah, we have that request already and will be added with other changes we are preparing to the translation form
<carlos> ThomasWaldmann: you can see our bug database with feature requests at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/rosetta
* ThomasWaldmann contributed some tsclient german messages for trying it :)
<carlos> :-)
<ThomasWaldmann> is there some "just for playing" rosetta somewhere, without login?
<carlos> no, we only have available that one
#launchpad 2005-03-12
* lamont_r gets asked when a windoze version of baz is expected to be available?
<lifeless> we're integrating the current patches at the moment.
<lifeless> its a high priority, and if someone wants to help, that would be great.
<lifeless> btw #arch is the general channel for random baz questions :)
<eeveetza> hi guys
<eeveetza> i just tried to register so i could use rosetta, got the "Launchpad Account Creation Instructions"
<eeveetza> but the activation link doesnt work
<eeveetza> any ideas about it?
<eeveetza> this page opened instead: http://notready.ubuntu.com/
<SteveA> hi eeveetza 
<SteveA> do you have a login to the ubuntulinux.org site?
<SteveA> you can use that same login (email address) and password to use rosetta
<SteveA> we know about the problem with the activation link not working.  it will be fixed soon.  sorry that it's caused a problem for you.
<eeveetza> Thanks Steve!
<eeveetza> I'll use my other login.
<eeveetza> See ya
* lamont has clueless-newbie questions about 'baz changeset'
<lamont> lets say I'm sitting with foo@baz.com--2005/bar--me--0--patch-6  and I wish to send someone else all 6 patches to date...  What's the best way to do that, I wonder?
<lamont> (or should I be in #arch?)
#launchpad 2005-03-13
<lifeless> lamont: #arch will get you more knowledge faster :)
<lamont> lifeless: about baz too?
<lifeless> yes
#launchpad 2006-03-06
<jabudia> hola
<daf> hola
<jabudia> speak Spanish, daf ?
<daf> poquito
<jabudia> I'm new to irc, sorry if I put my leg on it.
<daf> I think you mean "put my foot in it" :)
<jabudia> is this the same as "messanger", just with out sily icons?
<jabudia> yeah, foot
<jabudia> :-)
<daf> yes, I suppose you could say that
<jabudia> hum... right. I don't want to disturb you. Just found irc freenode as the place for extending the services of launchpad.net
<daf> no worries
<jabudia> I'm exited - this is fantastic - I'm siting at home -Barcelona, Spain, 00:30. Where are you, if can ask?
<daf> I'm in Cambridge. 23:30
<daf> I'm about to go to bed
<daf> Barcelona is a great city
<jabudia> ou, good night, then.
<ddaa> good night folks
<jabudia> night, ddaa
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<daf> spiv: ping
<spiv> daf: pong
<daf> what should Branch.url be for push branches?
<daf> NULL, or the bazaar.launchpad.net URL?
<spiv> NULL.
<daf> ok, then this sample data is wrong
<spiv> It's computable from the name, product.name and owner.name.
<daf> I thought it was odd for it to be set
<daf> next question:
<daf> BranchPullListing
<daf> actually, more specifically:
<daf> BranchSet.get_supermirror_pull_list
<daf> shouldn't it have a url IS NOT NONE clause?@
<spiv> Yes and no ;)
<spiv> The ILIKE clause is buggy without one.
<daf> oh dear
<spiv> But the ILIKE clause is unnecessary.
<daf> I killed the ILIKE clause
<spiv> Branches where url IS NULL still need to be pulled.
<spiv> Just they are pulled from a different source.
<daf> ok
<daf> then I will:
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<spiv> My supermirrorsftp-integration branch has small changes here, to add a "pull_url" property.
<daf> UPDATE Branch SET url = NULL WHRE url ILIKE 'http://bazaar.launchapd.net/%';
<spiv> daf: Only in the sampledata, or as a db patch?
<daf> and update the test for BranchPullListing to expect branches with NULL URLs
<spiv> daf: Skim this diff: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/spiv/launchpad/supermirrorsftp-integration/full-diff
<spiv> daf: It may save you a little work to borrow those changes from that diff.
<daf> spiv: my primary concern is to make this test pass so I can land optional-branch-title and unblock ddaa
<spiv> daf: I want you to land it too, so I can remove the overlapping work from that branch :)
<jblack> I don't speak portugues and babelfish isn't helping. What does "A realizar-se 'as dezenove horas do dia vinte e cinco de marco de dois mil e seis" mean?
<daf> spiv: ah, you've already made changes to that test
<daf> jblack: something about 19 hours of the 25th of Marth 2006?
<jblack> Thats what I thought
<mpt> sabdfl, pong
<daf> mpt: that table looks ugly centered IMHO
<sabdfl> mpt: hi
<sabdfl> good morning
<mpt> sabdfl, I've just checked StaffCalendar and it is up-to-date
<sabdfl> thanks
<mpt> I'm working afternoons and evenings so I get at least an hour or two with the Europeans present :-)
<sabdfl> we appreciate it :-)
<sabdfl> what's the best way to get a two-column page up?
<sabdfl> i still need the menu, though
<sabdfl> so would need navigation above the menu, on the left, i guess
<mpt> hmmm
<daf> spiv: 
<daf>      def test_branch_pull_render(self):
<daf> +        from canonical.launchpad.database import Branch
<daf> what's that in aid of?
<mpt> sabdfl, bradb did two-column for his bug listing pages
<spiv> daf: ...
<mpt> following my suggestions
<sabdfl> but differently from the way i'd like it :-)
<spiv> daf: laziness, I think.
* spiv fixes
<daf> :)
<spiv> (I thought I'd already removed that import)
<daf> hmm, looks like there's quite a bit of overlap
<spiv> daf: Ah, I copied it from an existing test.
<sabdfl> mpt: any suggestions? can i ask you to put together a standard page template that does this, or is that a major effort?
<sabdfl> sitemap and menu on the left, no portlets on the right
<mpt> sabdfl, that wouldn't be difficult, it's adding another conditional block to main-template.pt
<mpt> which already has a conditional block for "no columns at all"
<sabdfl> ok
<ajmitch_> what date order does launchpad use for polls, etc? yyyy-mm-dd or yyyy-dd-mm?
<daf> I don't think anybody uses y-d-m
<daf> m-d-y, d-m-y, or y-m-d
<ajmitch_> daf: apparantly germany does?
<mpt> sabdfl, look at buglisting-default.pt in rocketfuel, particularly the <tal:layout> in the first line, the <div style=...>, and the <div id="portal-column-two">
<ajmitch_> daf: I'll fix this poll up then, thanks
<daf> no problem
<daf> I think YYYY-MM-DD is an ISO standard
<ajmitch_> that's what I thought
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I think a new poll is needed now
<daf> date -I
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes
<ajmitch_> unless someone wants to adjust dates manually
<daf> I is for ISO, but it's not documented
<mpt> daf, perhaps the narrowness of the column makes the table look oddly indented instead of centered?
<daf> mpt: my thoughts exactly
<sistpoty> I just broke the poll... I set the date to 2006-13-02 which became 2006-02-15 for some reason... should I report a bug about that somewhere? (or is it not worth fixing ;)
<daf> that is a bug
<daf> the date was not properly validated
<daf> please file a bug
<sistpoty> daf: ok, will do... thx
<daf> thanks to you for reporting it
<sistpoty> np ;)
<mpt> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/iso-time.html
<daf> that's the badger
<sabdfl> mpt: is that all i need to do a two-column page with menu on the left?
<daf> gosh, March
<mpt> sabdfl, that page has the menu on the right, so you'd need to change the style= attributes if you wanted it on the left
<sabdfl> ok, thanks. is it obvious how to preserve the sitemap?
<mpt> sabdfl, you'd need to insert it yourself by copying the line main-template.pt uses <div tal:replace="structure context/@@+sitemap" />
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> night all
<mpt> 'night
<mpt> Somebody stolen a March on you, daf?
* daf waves his fist at Pope Gregory XIII
<mpt> (BROOKE-TAYLOR: "Whatever does this mean, sir?" CLEESE: "We shall have to have two Februaries!")
<daf> spiv: I can't see how to make this test sane without implementing Branch.pull_url
<spiv> daf: Yeah, I think you need it.
<spiv> daf: I'd just steal it from my branch.
<daf> spiv: right, I'll do that
<spiv> daf: Don't forget the interface bit for it, too :)
<spiv> daf: I'd be very happy to reduce the size of my branch a bit, this stuff is a bit tangential to the sftp bits.
<daf> cool
<spiv> daf: having pull_url merged sooner rather than later will make working on bug 32106 a bit easier, too.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32106 in launchpad "Extend supermirror-pull-list.txt for vcs-imports" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32106
<daf> spiv: as long as you're happy to sort out the conflicts :)
<sistpoty> daf: bug reported as 33203 ;)
<daf> bug 33203
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33203 in launchpad "poll: dates are not properly validated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33203
<daf> sistpoty: great, thanks
<daf> spiv: awesome, that works
<daf> spiv: now either I submit a merge with these stolen changes, or I push it back to you for another review pass
<daf> spiv: I'm happy that the changes and the test coverage are good
<daf> but the changes since the last review are non-trivial
<daf> even though most of them were stolen from you ;)
<daf> so, up to you
<spiv> Yeah, I'm hapyp to sort out the conflicts.
<spiv> happy, rather :)
<spiv> This is the optional-branch-title branch?
<daf> yes
<daf> now the optional-branch-title-and-push-url branch
<spiv> :)
<spiv> If the non-trivial bits are just the pull_url bits, then I'm happy with those.
<spiv> Those bits have already been reviewed in my branch by jamesh.
<daf> ah, good
<daf> I'll paste a diff against RF
<daf> just in case
<spiv> Sure.
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekiPzci.html
<daf> hmm, how come I didn't notice branch-pages.txt before?
<daf> most of the tests I added should be moved to there
<spiv> daf: In get_supermirror_pull_queue, supermirror_root now seems totally unused.
<daf> spiv: good point
<spiv> And yeah, moving those view tests into branch-pages.txt is a good idea.
<daf> in fact, canonical.config is not used at all
<spiv> Well, leave it there, we'll have use for that later.
<spiv> As mentioned in an email a while ago.
<daf> er, really?
<spiv> Let me dig it up...
<daf> it's trivial to add the import back later
<daf> and WAGNI
<spiv> daf: ddaa's mail of Feb 15th, "Re: REVIEW: daf/launchpad/optional-branch-title"
<daf> the future is an illusion
<daf> etc.
<daf> ok, I'll leave it in
<spiv> Well, at least keep that snippet somewhere handy, ready to reapply sometime soon ;)
<daf> shelved
<spiv> Ah, yep, the supermirror_url method uses that config value.
<spiv> Oh, you were talking about the import.
<spiv> I misread :)
<daf> yes, the import :)
<spiv> I thought you were referring to the added config value.  Yeah, imports are trivial to add and remove :)
<spiv> I must have seemed mad ;)
<daf> yes!
<daf> you're making much more sense now
<daf> I was thinking maybe it was later than I thught
<daf> spiv: ok, anything else?
<spiv> Nope, looks good to me.
<daf> groovy
<daf> merge submitted
<daf> I'm going to bed
<spiv> G'night :)
* mpt discovers how much more usable Launchpad is with no CSS at all
<sladen> mpt: am I allowed to add questions to  https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugWorkflow  ?
<sladen> mpt: if not, where's the best place to raise them
<sladen> mpt: btw, it looks *much* nicer to use
<mpt> sladen, sure, add to the "Unresolved issues" section
<sladen> mpt: does that include the stuff I /query'ed to you
<mpt> sladen, yes please
<mpt> I'm cooking now, I'll look at the questions later
<ajmitch_> early dinner?
<spiv> lifeless: the food pyramid of testing: http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7546/664/1600/testing-pyramid.jpg
<lifeless> spiv: ahhhahha. YES
<spiv> lifeless: from http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2006/02/thoughts-on-giving-successful-talk.html, but it doesn't really need much context :)
<sladen> spiv: I seem to get away with using no slides at all :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  make branch titles and summaries optional (r3209: Dafydd Harries, David Allouche)
<mpt> ajmitch_, no, I was cooking a roast :-)
<ajmitch_> mpt: a shame I'm not in town otherwise I'd have to come & visit :)
<mpt> Roast chicken, kumara, carrots and cauliflower
<mpt> and broken glass
<mpt> (I dropped the cauliflower)
<ajmitch_> ah, a shame
* ajmitch_ is still finishing up this job in brisbane
<sabdfl> mpt_: i looked at the 2col solution you proposed
<sabdfl> can i instead ask you to whip up a new template?
<sabdfl> so instead of:
<sabdfl>       metal:use-macro="context/@@main_template/master"
<sabdfl> we can do:
<sabdfl>       metal:use-macro="context/@@main_2col_template/master"
<sabdfl> this one should still support 2 sets of portlets, just put the second one below the first
<mpt_> ok
<sabdfl> this would give a very quick-and-dirty way of converting a page from 3col to 2col
<sabdfl> to be cleaned up later
<sabdfl> portlets on the left, sitemap, then menu, then portlet
<sabdfl> thanks
<mpt_> grrrrr
* mpt_ doesn't like gksudo grabbing focus
<Mez> morning again sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey Mez
<Mez> weird thing is I havent been to sleep yet!
<Mez> lol
<Mez> cant at the moment... damn pain
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning
<sivang> Mez: dude, you've been up all night?
<Mez> of course
<sivang> Mez: oh man, what sort of pain is that you are experiencing?
<Mez> sivang, lots of it
<sivang> hangover?
<Mez> no - slipping on wet floor - leg going at an angle it shouldnt and cracking head odd wall kinda pain
<sivang> so, you're basically insomniac or something..
<sivang> or just been a specific bad night? :)
<sivang> (I had 3 of those in a row till now lol)
<Mez> sivang: had massive fall at work ... in a lot of pain
<sivang> ah, bad. I hope you get better soon
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: I need help with the migration script we talked about yesterday
<carlos> stub: do you have some time to help me?
<stub> Sure.
<carlos> first, let me show you the db changes I'm going to do
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMJXz0O.html
<stub> Email might be better for this than IRC - can you send me a message explaining what you have got and what you need to do?
<carlos> stub: sure
<carlos> thank you 
* cprov waves, GMV
<Kinnison> morning cprov
<carlos> stub: mail sent
<carlos> cprov: morning
<cprov> carlos: morning dude, how is rosetta "auto-import" stuff going in production ?
<carlos> cprov: the amount of files broke the page were we review the imports giving timeouts. I'm working on fixing that
<carlos> but the soyuz bridge is working perfectly
<cprov> carlos: yep, it was kind of expected ... but still sad :(
<cprov> carlos: will it take much longer to add batching support on that page ? or are you thinking in something else ?
<carlos> cprov: the way that pages works makes batching impossible as it is
<carlos> cprov: I'm finishing already some changes to allow batching there
<carlos> I mean, it's not just a matter of adding batching support to that page ;-)
<cprov> carlos: I see, the solution must involve a kinda of extra "touch", but it's okay, i think you know what is required. Let me know if you need any help
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<cprov> carlos: np, anytime, btw have you seem steve last days ?
<carlos> cprov: yes, on Monday he was online and sent me a review. Not sure if yesterday he was around...
<cprov> carlos: right, tks, I think I can call him if he doesn't show up, have some reviews to sort out.
* stub wonders where Carlos' email has gone
* carlos checks the logs...
<matsubara> good morning!
<carlos> Mar  1 12:43:31 gandalf postfix/smtp[14934] : 1102E174148: to=<stuart.bishop@canonical.com>, relay=fiordland.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.145] , delay=1, status=sent (250 Ok: queued as DE40EB68024)
<carlos> stub: you should have it
<carlos> matsubara: morning!
<stub> carlos: Can you please resend to stuart@stuartbishop.net ? 
<carlos> sure
<stub> carlos: got it
<stub> and the original just arrived too
<Toma-> im trying to add a Spec, but it wont recognise my name? Im logged in as "Toma" and i put "Toma" in the name and says its invalid.
<carlos> Toma-: put there your email
<Toma-> rightio. thx
<Toma-> still error.
<Toma-> :/
<carlos> which kind of error?
<Toma-> ahhh done
<Toma-> had to drop the @blah.com part
<daf> carlos: apart from the data migration, how is #33020 doing?
<carlos> daf: I need to port the admin interface to the new procedure and fix any test broke and I'm done
<daf> ok...
<daf> that doesn't sound too bad
<daf> think you can get it done today?
<carlos> yes
<daf> I want to translate Dapper
<carlos> :-P
<daf> when do you think I can do it? :)
<carlos> daf: Well, I don't think today it will be reviewed and cherry picked. Perhaps tomorrow and we still need to review some imports
<daf> ok, so #33020 is the last blocker?
<carlos> daf: that means that some parts of dapper will be available to translate (in fact some of them are already available)
<carlos> daf: I need to prepare a script to import translations from packages built before the soyuz integration into Rosetta and ask stub to run it on production after a code review
<carlos> to have all resources imported
<daf> ok, where is GNOME at?
<carlos> well, GNOME will be imported without that script
<carlos> as I think we had a recent release
<carlos> hmm or will have one soon
<carlos> and soyuz will handle those packages
<carlos> the 'problem' is only with packages that are not updated too often
<carlos> so I don't think it's a big issue
<carlos> anyway I will do it this week
<daf> hmm, I wonder why epiphany isn't at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/cy
<daf> and why this page doesn't seem to be sorted
<carlos> daf: dapper imports are not completely done... so I guess epiphany is not imported
<daf> there's no epiphany for hoary either
<carlos> daf: I think the package is epiphany-browser
<carlos> epiphany is a game
<daf> eah, I know
<daf> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser -- no translations menu item sucks
<carlos> daf: oh, you said hoary not breezy... yes, seems like Hoary translations were not imported
<daf> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/epiphany-browser/+translations
<daf> it didn't get imported for some reason
<daf> how can I find out why?
<carlos> daf: Once this bug is fixed I will review breezy and hoary and import any missing package. The new queue system will allow us to handle those missing imports (usually broken due the lack of .pot files)
<carlos> daf: take a look to the po attach logs
<daf> well, I don't care about hoary
<daf> where are the logs?
<carlos> daf: if you don't care about hoary....
<carlos> daf: why do you want to take a look to the logs?
<carlos> daf: look at the errors mailing list all logs are sent there
<daf> oh, I'm confused
<daf> it did get imported for breezy
<carlos> daf: right ;-)
<daf> today is clearly not a good day for my brain
<daf> cprov: can we expect to see kiko today or is he still recovering from carnaval?
<AlinuxOS> carlos, when can I translate Warty ?
<AlinuxOS> :)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: no language packs fro Warty.... no imports into rosetta for it ;-)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, :((((
<AlinuxOS> tragedy!
<AlinuxOS> :P
<carlos> AlinuxOS: in fact in two months warty is unsupported, right?
<carlos> you can always fork it.... :-P
* BjornT heads down to the migration department, back in an hour or two
<AlinuxOS> :)
<cprov> daf: sorry the delay, I really don't know about kiko, but I'd expect him today, the holliday is pretty much gone already
<daf> cprov: he doesn't drink, so he can't be hung over :)
<cprov> daf: so his holliday was pointless, if you don't drink you can just work through it, like I did ;)
<daf> ha
<daf> carlos: did you see the comments on https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/44?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 44 in rosetta "Messages should be searchable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<carlos> daf: yes, I did
<carlos> daf: haven't time to answer, anyway... I tried it, but I was not able to get more than 24 hours in a day...
<daf> :)
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translate-specific-string <- The spec needs some extra work
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> stub: Do you need anything from me for the data migration ?
<stub> carlos: It seemed fairly straight forward. I'll try assemblinb a patch and pass it back to you to verify. Hopefully it will still seem straightforward when I'm done :-)
<carlos> daf: answered
<daf> thanks dude
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks! :-)
* carlos -> lunch. See you later!
<cprov> matsubara: heads up on bug # 33141, okay ?
<cprov> uhm bug 33141
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33141 in soyuz "duplicate links on distribution release source package page" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33141
<cprov> ohhh, lazy bot
<matsubara> cprov: ok
<ddaa> hey
<ddaa> daf: how is it goin'?
<daf> dd	yo
<daf> ahem
<daf> ddaa: yo
<daf> ddaa: o-0b-t has landed
<ddaa> yay!
<ddaa> how did you solve the pull-list test conundrum?
<daf> I ened up pulling in spiv's .pull_url changes
<ddaa> mh? spiv's patches landed too?
<daf> no
* ddaa cannot tell, spamassassin is still processing the mail from the night
<daf> I copy+pasted his .pull_url cahanges
<ddaa> I sorta guess that would have required another review... but I do not complain
<daf> spiv looked at my changes before I merged
<ddaa> well since he is your reviewer :)
<ddaa> nepotism, kinda cool
<daf> and his pullb_url stuff had been reviewed by jamesh
<daf> so it's all good
<ddaa> So, I guess you are basically off the hook.
<ddaa> daf: thanks a lot for your help
<ddaa> now, I need to get in touch with spiv and BjornT
<ddaa> BjornT: ping
<daf> ddaa: de rien
<ddaa> daf: about yesterday's bounce
<ddaa> my ISP's DC had a power outage during a routine test of the emergency power
<ddaa> that broke some massive havoc
<daf> ok -- it wasn't anything urgent
<daf> I was just forwarding you the PQM failure in case you wanted to look at it while I was out
<daf> at least, it's not urgent any more
<ddaa> it's FIXED now, until the next time
<ddaa> mpt: "At a certain point Launchpad will be so easy to understand that making it even easier to understand will make it noticably less efficient to use" I appreciate your optimism :)
<ddaa> I rather expect that Launchpad is going to stay a moving target so the UI will never be able to completely catch up.
* ddaa likes it when his ISP send a mail explaining an incident in detail, that reads like "the incident was exceptional and unavoidable, but we've been sloppy so our services did not just pop up back online instantly".
<bradb> ddaa: He did say it would take several years. mpt is usually sharply realistic. :)
<ddaa> Well, I think that the target will keep on moving for years :)
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<ddaa> but I'm usually rather pessimistic :)
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> got an sql fragment for review
<stub> argh! spam!
<sabdfl> :-)
<stub> sabdfl: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/ 
<sabdfl> couldn't find the handy paste thingie
<sabdfl> ah
<stub> Its in the other channels topic
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexXnBSb.html
<sabdfl> there's a comment for goalstatus, yes
<stub> sabdfl: approved then. patch-40-25-0
<sabdfl> danke
<BjornT> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> BjornT: can you review spiv's rename-buttsource branch please. I have a branch which needs to land next week which depends on it.
<sabdfl> anybody else ever seen an overview menu that refuses to display?
<ddaa> (I would also like if you could review my branch as well, but it's a bit moot before rename-buttsource has landed)
* bradb wonders what happened to my merge. I got a success email several minutes ago, but no mail to arch-commits.
<ddaa> Hu actually, I rephrase that, my dependent branch needs to be _in production_ next week.
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, i was planning to do it today. i don't think i have time to review your branch today, but i can do it tomorrow. (actually, i might have time today, we'll see)
<ddaa> please, the schedule is starting to be very tight to get all we need for bzr imports in production by monday
<BjornT> ddaa: ok, i'll try to do it today. be aware though, i'm in a bad mood from spending almost two hours at the migration department ;)
<ddaa> that's okay, it's nothing compared to the mood I'm in after spending 3.5 hours _not_ to get a ticket for a concert...
<ddaa> (I'll try again tonight, though)
<sabdfl> anybody, anybody.... menu help?
<BjornT> sabdfl: what do you need help with?
<sabdfl> my overview menu refuses to show itself
* ddaa bows to BjornT's amazing launchpad coding powah
<BjornT> sabdfl: maybe you forgot to declare a facet for the page, on which the menu should be displayed?
<sabdfl> hmm...will check, good idea
<sabdfl> this is for the sprint stuff, which i think predated more recent menu work
* sabdfl hugs bjornt
<sabdfl> thanks dude
<BjornT> np, happy to help
<kiko> hey subarus
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> sabdfl! how's london feeling?
<sabdfl> great to be home
<kiko> I can imagine after such a long haul
<sabdfl> have taken two days from ceoing to work on this thing of yours called "Launchpad"
<kiko> tell me all about it
<ddaa> somebody mentions it has plenty of a real cool UI stuff called "portlets"
<bradb> ddaa: Did you just get a "success" message for the job that just finished in pqm?
<bradb> oh, good, my changes really did land. they're in rf, despite no commit mail.
<sabdfl> dudes
<sabdfl> its snowing
<ddaa> bradb: yes
<ddaa> it's been ages since I got a PQM message like that
<ddaa> in london? fwiw, it's snowing in paris too
<kiko> snowing in london? in march? that's surprising
<ddaa> yay launchpad conflicts galore!
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-bug-32709 $ bzr push --no-tree
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: unknown long option '--no-tree' for command push
<bradb> !
<bradb> bzr seems to change behaviour from one invocation to the next
<kiko> if you apt-get upgrade between them, then..
<bradb> sure, but even not doing that :)
<bradb> It seems to be due to not having a .bzr/x-push-data
* bradb reports the bug
<jamesh> --no-tree is a bzrtools push option
<jamesh> maybe the bzr there doesn't have bzrtools install
<jamesh> ed
<bradb> jamesh: Nope, it worked fine on other branches, and is now working fine on this branch again.
<bradb> I blame it on clever, self-mutating code.
<jamesh> bradb: the bzrtools push command falls back to the builtin push command if you haven't asked to do an rsync push
<bradb> it's a bug either way, in any case
<jamesh> so that would explain the connection to .bzr/x-push-data
<kiko> it's very odd behaviour, I agree
<jamesh> it'd be a lot simpler if bzrtools just used a different command name
<jamesh> or if the rsync push stuff got integrated into the normal command
<kiko> indeed.
<BjornT> ddaa: which branch did you want me to review? you have two branches in the general queue.
<ddaa> productseries-branch-oops, but please hold on, I'm resolving conflicts with the optional-branch-title which has landed
<BjornT> ok, ping me when i can start reviewing it.
<kiko> bradb, do you know what causes oops OOPS-59B295 ?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/59B295
<bradb> kiko: Yeah, I've got a fix for it, but I had a small traversal issue to work out (adding /wobbly to the end of the URL breaks), but I hope to land it this morning.
<bradb> I'm fixing that issue right now though.
<bradb> And still wondering where the heck this morning's commit mail is disappearing to.
* ddaa runs an errand, be back in a couple of hours
<seb128> hi
<seb128> bradb: well done for the upstreamtask change :)
<bradb> :)
<seb128> that's reduce pages to open from 3 to 1 :)
<seb128> I mean for that action
<seb128> which is nice ;)
<irvin> window /5
<daf> matsubara-lunch: ProgrammingError: ERROR: duplicate key violates unique constraint "bugtask_distinct_sourcepackage_assignment" -- I thought we had fixed that
<kiko> we did
<kiko> that oops is early
<kiko> wait for my report analysis, daf ;)
<daf> slacker
<daf> wtf is "smtb" anyway?
<kiko> suicide
<kiko> mountain
<kiko> biking
<kiko> the carnival sport of preference in this fair city
<kiko> however
<kiko> I ended up biking to the beach and half-back
<kiko> on the road bike
<daf> half back?
<kiko> so it wasn't entirely true
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedsrZbU.html
<kiko> well, it would have been 900km back the whole way, and I needed to work today, so we caught the bus in So Jos yesterday and saved 300km
<daf> ^^^ fux for big #31589
<daf> does it look sane to you?
<daf> bug 31589
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31589 in launchpad "Attempting to set redirection_url to a tuple instead of a string in login machinery" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31589
<kiko> daf, does that work? it replaces some pretty kooky code, but I don't know if they are equivalent. can you give me an analysis?
<daf> sure thing
<daf> just as soon as I remember how it works
<daf> I think it's the difference between "not request.form.get('redirection_url')" and "'redirection_url' not in request.form"
<daf> i.e. the former also returns true when bool(form['redirection_url'] ) is False
<daf> so we get the form element twice when form['redirection_url']  == ""
<daf> am I making sense?
<daf> to put it another way, request/form/redirection_url|nothing doesn't distinguish between "element not in form" and "element in form but has a false value"
<kiko> yes
<kiko> and you want to check only the former, not the latter?
<daf> yes
<daf> exactly
<kiko> rs=kiko
<daf> woots
<kiko> can't r= because I can't really understand it
<kiko> but your code is definitely clearer
<kiko> so if it is also broken
<kiko> it is at least less confusingly broken
<kiko> now
<kiko> daf, where's the test?
<daf> yeah, the test
<daf> I'm not sure how to test this
<kiko> a pagetest?
<daf> because I'm making a negative assertion
<daf> "this <input> doesn't appear in the form when I pass this parameter"
<daf> this page is pretty hairy
<daf> it deals with 7 different cases
<kiko> it is
<kiko> perhaps salgado has an idea on how to test it?
<bradb> daf: "foo not in bar"?
<daf> bradb: in a page test?
<bradb> daf: yeah
<bradb> It's just Python code.
<daf> yo mean "<inmput....>" not in GET(....)?
<bradb> daf: If you really mean to test that, yeah.
<bradb> Although I'd probably first store the response in a var.
<daf> hmm, maybe I can work out a way of cleaning up the logic
<daf> and then testing the logic more directly
<daf> since it won't be in the page template any more
<BjornT> daf: what page is sending the redirection_url parameter? it seems wrong that you can override which page to redirect to by sending an extra parameter to the login page.
<daf> BjornT: I don't think we know that
<daf> BjornT: it's just that James managed to reproduce the symptoms in the report by passing in an empty redirection_url
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<bradb> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb, do you know what causes oops OOPS-59B295 ?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/59B295
<bradb> kiko: Same answer as when you asked earlier :)
<kiko> I didn't see i
<kiko> t
<kiko> oh, sorry
<kiko> I was busy writing up the report
<kiko> bradb, is there a bug number for it?
<bradb> bug 32709
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32709 in launchpad "Cannot view status of bug in some cases" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32709
<BjornT> hmm, i wonder why redirection_url is needed at all...
<bradb> BjornT:
<bradb> ForbiddenAttribute: ('publishTraverse', <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/bradb/canonical/malone-bug-32709/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtask-view.pt object at 0x31854c90>)
<bradb> If $url returns a view, then how do I make $url/wobbly 404 and not raise that error?
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> I just saw this error in the oops reports
<BjornT> bradb: i think you have to define a publishTraverse() method, and either return None or raise NotFound, can't remember which.
<bradb> ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<BjornT> although i think there is a bug somewhere, i would assume +someview/wobbly to be a 404 by default.
<bradb> me too
<bradb> BjornT: Oh, scarier still, it seems that it only applies to browser:schemadisplay.
<bradb> Because +editstatus seems not to have this problem.
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: this causes the same problem:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/gnome-terminal/+pots/gnome-terminal/fr/+translate/@@/launchpad.js
<BjornT> bradb: ok, don't spend too much time on it then, +viewstatus isn't a schemadisplay anymore in my branch.
<kiko> I think it's a fundamental issue
<kiko> not something callsites are doing
<bradb> BjornT: Does http://localhost:8086/distros/debian/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/1/+viewstatus/wobbly not error for you then?
<BjornT> bradb: it's a 404 in my branch
<bradb> lucky you. ok, i'll leave it to your branch to have that fixed and just land the fix for bug 32709 in this branch
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32709 in malone "Cannot view status of bug in some cases because of a KeyError: "milestone_widget" being raised" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32709
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> can anybody run a query on production for me?
<G0SUB> any rosetta admins here?
<G0SUB> jordi ?
<carlos> G0SUB: hi
<G0SUB> carlos hello!
<G0SUB> carlos we want to get our language team registered for Ubuntu Translations
<carlos> did you follow the procedure at wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ ?
<G0SUB> carlos yep
<jordi> G0SUB: what team is this?
<G0SUB> carlos I have mailed rosetta@ubuntu.com as well as rosetta-users
<G0SUB> jordi Bengali
<carlos> G0SUB: jordi will handle it
<carlos> jordi: hi 
<G0SUB> jordi Steve told me to CC you the mail
<jordi> G0SUB: yeah, should have done last night, but run out of time
<jordi> G0SUB: let's go for it, let me open your email
<G0SUB> jordi oh, okay
<G0SUB> jordi awesome :)
<jordi> G0SUB: ok, first thing:
<sabdfl> once i have a branch on chinstrap that i'm updating, should i use --overwrite?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-l10n-bn/
<jordi> this is wrong, you should have created a team, not a project. Go here:
<G0SUB> jordi yeah, I was confused
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<jordi> oh
<jordi> it's created already
<G0SUB> what is already created?
<jordi> carlos: I guess you can't add people now
<jordi> G0SUB: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bn
<jordi> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hiya jordi
<G0SUB> jordi so what next?
<carlos> jordi: no, you need to ask it to any launchpad admin
<jordi> G0SUB: ^^ -- A launchpad admin will do it for us, hopefully now
<jordi> hmm, no steve, no lifeless
<kiko> carlos, why don't we fix those permissions while we are add it?
<kiko> sabdfl, no, you shouldn't ever need to --overwrite
<carlos> kiko: I promised Jordi to fix it this week, don't worry
<kiko> okay
<kiko> s/add/at 
<sabdfl> kiko: what's the fastest push once i have already done a slow push?
<G0SUB> jordi aargh!
<G0SUB> jordi any idea when that project was created?
<kiko> sabdfl, I don't quite understand what you mean. you shouldn't ever need to do a "slow push" if you cp -ax your branches in chinstrap, --overwrite once, and then bzr push away for its lifetime.
<sabdfl> bzr push sftp://... etc?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> don't use sftp://
<kiko> use chinstrap:/home
<carlos> sabdfl: rsync is always the fastest way to do a push
<jordi> G0SUB: I thought you created the project
<G0SUB> jordi nope, we have been hijacked
<jordi> woa
<kiko> sabdfl, and what carlos is saying is that sftp:// implies sftp, not rsync
<G0SUB> jordi that's some other party
<G0SUB> jordi there was no bn team since yesterday
<G0SUB> till yesterday
<carlos> right, and the chinstrap:/home... url uses rsync. I'm not suggesting use rsync directly
<jordi> G0SUB: We got two emails in the last days from Baishampayan Ghose <b.ghose@gnu.org.in>
<jordi> requesting it
<G0SUB> jordi that's me
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: can we know when https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bn/ was created?
<jordi> ugh
<jordi> today
<jordi> this sounds like a joke.
<G0SUB> jordi see?
<soumyadip> G0SUB, 
<carlos> jordi: why?
<G0SUB> soumyadip the BD guys have hijacked it ...
<soumyadip> duh ?
<jordi> carlos: G0SUB asked on the 27th for a Bengali team. Today, one appeared in launchpad, but has no relation to him
<jordi> G0SUB: who are the "BD guys"? Do you know them?
<G0SUB> jordi BD is Bangladesh
<G0SUB> jordi we are from India
<soumyadip> jordi, the BD guys are people from Bangladesh
<G0SUB> jordi we have the same language but two locales
<soumyadip> jordi, ideally we'd like to have a single project, under the aegis of bengalinux.org
<carlos> G0SUB: does the language change a lot?
<G0SUB> carlos yes
<G0SUB> carlos quite a lot
<soumyadip> carlos, not a lot, but significant enough for Mozilla to allot two different projects :)
<jordi> G0SUB: what variant is the normal "bn" translations, without a country code?=
<carlos> then ubuntu-l10n-bn should not be used
<soumyadip> jordi, usually bn_IN
<G0SUB> jordi well, it's bn_IN
<jordi> ie, is there a bn and bn_BD translations, or is there bn_IN and bn_BD, and nobody uses plain "bn"?
<soumyadip> jordi, the second one
<soumyadip> bn_IN and bn_BD
<jordi> ok, as the Chinese then.
<soumyadip> yup
<jordi> We'll rename this team to bn-BD, yours will be bn-in then
<carlos> jordi: then ignore ubuntu-l10n-bn for now and try to contact them to rename it to the right name
<jordi> yep
<jblack> Anybody on hte launchpad team with experience building packages?
<G0SUB> jordi can you assign ubuntu-l10n-in to us then?
<jordi> G0SUB: you mean ubuntu-l10n-bn-in?
<G0SUB> yeah, that
<jordi> yes.
<jordi> Let me finish writing this email to the BD dudes
<G0SUB> jordi okay
<jordi> When you said "BD guys", I thought you meant "BAD guys", and I thought we'd have a big flamewar between the two groups. :)
<G0SUB> jordi lol
<jordi> G0SUB: ok, can you create your bn-in team and add your people to it?
<jordi> G0SUB: I'll send an admin request so it gets added to Ubuntu translators.
<G0SUB> jordi okay, sure
<jordi> G0SUB: you tell me when you're ready.
<G0SUB> jordi ok
<jordi> G0SUB: you also need to provide us with the Plural Forms information for bengali. Do you know it?
<G0SUB> jordi there must be some for bn_BD ?
<jordi> G0SUB: for bn, I guess
<jordi> hopefully that works equally for both?
<G0SUB> jordi yes, that's the same
<jordi> ok, can you tell us?
<jordi> G0SUB: heh, the day before you asked for it we got a request for a Tamil team as well.
<jordi> G0SUB: things are moving in India. :)
<G0SUB> jordi heh
<G0SUB> jordi btw, what do I put in the ``contact email address''?
<G0SUB> I put in my email ID and it says taken?
<jordi> leave it blank
<G0SUB> ok
<jordi> if you have a mailing list and so on, you could direct your email there. Without a value, you'll get the email instead
<kiko> carlos, where can I see the dapper imports happening?
<jordi> G0SUB: I love Indian scripts.
<G0SUB> jordi heh, and we all love Pizza, and Pastas
<carlos> kiko: launchpad.net/rosetta/imports
<carlos> kiko: but it's broken atm as I notify on Monday.
<carlos> kiko: finishing the fix today
<kiko> the performance issue?
<carlos> kiko: yes
<carlos> kiko: timeouts break it
<kiko> salgado, ping about bug 33299?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33299 in launchpad "foaf.nickname.generate_nick() might generate names that don't meet the valid_name constraint" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33299
<G0SUB> jordi done ... https://launchpad.net/people/bn-in-team
<jordi> G0SUB: eek
<G0SUB> jordi what?
<jordi> G0SUB: can you rename it to "ubuntu-l10n-bn-in"? :)
<G0SUB> okay
<jordi> G0SUB: it's the standard name ofr all the ubuntu teams.
<G0SUB> fine
<kiko> salgado, unping, I guess -- you seem to have a good idea of what to do.
<G0SUB> jordi https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bn-in
<jordi> G0SUB: great
<jordi> G0SUB: request sent
<G0SUB> fine, thanks
<jordi> G0SUB: hopefully lifeless can have a look when he wakes up
<salgado> kiko, it's just the name_sanity_pattern that is broken
<kiko> cool
<jordi> carlos: lifeless didn't do the Akan change on IRC when I asked because IIRC he wanted to check it out with you before. Can you confirm https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31835 is correct?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31835 in rosetta "Akkadian assigned to "ak" code in ubuntu-translators group" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<jordi> carlos: ie, confirm in the bug log
<jordi> G0SUB: I'm leaving office now. We'll see what the Bangladesh guys reply.
<carlos> sure
<G0SUB> jordi fine, thanks a lot .. I will be back again tomorrow
<jordi> G0SUB: cool
<jordi> laters
<ddaa> daf: I have a variant of your failure now... except the assertEqual fails and give me two identical lists...
<ddaa> I am utterly confused...
<carlos> jordi: This is what we have in our database....
<carlos> launchpad_dev=# SELECT code, englishname from language where code like 'ak%';
<carlos>  code | englishname
<carlos> ------+-------------
<carlos>  ak   | Akkadian
<carlos>  aka  | Akan
<carlos> (2 rows)
<jordi> carlos: ak -> Akan ; akk -> Akkadian
<jordi> needs to be fixed
<carlos> jordi: that needs stub to fix the DB
<carlos> jordi: and that means that iso-codes package is broken
<jordi> hm
<jordi> Will file a bug on that then
* jordi checks.
<jordi> aka     aka     ak      Akan
<jordi> akk     akk     XX      Akkadian
<jordi> might have been fixed later onp
<carlos> would be
<G0SUB> where can I find martin pitt?
<G0SUB> what's his nick?
<carlos> G0SUB: pitti
<G0SUB> oh, him?
<G0SUB> okay
<kiko> ol tambaqui 
<kiko> BjornT, did the work on fixing the bugwatch script fall off the radar?
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, seems so :-/. i did create a branch for the bug, but never got around fixing it. i'll fix it now then.
<kiko> thanks
<Mez> er, hey
<Mez> who do i speak to to get the default assignee for a source package changed
<kiko> there is no default assignee
<kiko> do you mean bug contact?
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> as in when bugs are opened on a package they get assigned to a team instead of just me
<kiko> Mez, they don't get assigned to a team
<kiko> a team may get subscribed
<kiko> you can assign yourself however
<Mez> ok
<Mez> well basically
<kiko> matsubara, can you please dupe bug 33302
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33302 in rosetta "Error OOPS-60C360" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33302
<Mez> at the moment - a certain package - I get sent emails automatically about it ... but i want the katapult team to get the emails not just me
<kiko> Mez, so you want to change the bug contact for that certain package in ubuntu.
<kiko> that's easy!
<kiko> visit the source package's page
<Mez> yeah 
<kiko> there's a menu option for bugmail settings (I believe that's the wording)
<kiko> unmark katapult
<kiko> mark yourself
<kiko> easy!
<kiko> matsubara, please dupe bug 33203 as well -- or perhaps it's not a dupe?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33203 in launchpad "poll: dates are not properly validated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33203
<matsubara> kiko: duped the 33302 and will check the other now.
<kiko> thanks
<matsubara> kiko: I can't reproduce 33203. It seems to me that the validator is doing the right job.
<kiko> matsubara, look at the form data?
<matsubara> kiko: what do you mean? I'm not getting any error and when I use a invalid date, the validator gives me a nice Invalid date format. When I tried with the dates supplied on the bug report, the form changes the format to YYYY-DD-MM to the ISO format YYYY-MM-DD. I think it's a feature, isn't it?
<matid> Hi, how many karma points do I get for a translation if I'm in the translation group responsible for that package, so I don't create suggestions only?
<matid> From what I have found on wiki it seems that I get 2 points - one for adding a suggestion and another one for getting this suggestion approved (even if it's done automatically)
<matid> Is it so?
<ddaa> BjornT: pushing fixed productseries-branch-oops
<ddaa> we are almost there guys, just three outstanding branches
<sabdfl> lifeless: can i run a test story now?
<kiko> sabdfl, yes.
<sabdfl> how?
<kiko> just python test.py -f . story-name
<ddaa> sabdfl: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-b454516710233a7eee2eb4b44d7bc6e4a97e04a3
<kiko> so if it is something like ticket-tracker
<sabdfl> thanks guys
<kiko> python test.py -f . ticket-tracker
<BjornT> ddaa: ok, tell me when it's fully pushed.
* ddaa prepares
<ddaa> I'm going to look at spivs work on the vcs-imports-pull-list, maybe I can finish the important bits tonight
<sabdfl> ddaa: question for you
<matid> Do you guys know why is this bug happening: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31146
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31146 in rosetta "Too many fields in Polish translation of Ubuntu Documentation (quicktour)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<matid> I've found it in other packages too
<ddaa> sabdfl: ?
<matid> Or maybe should I just ignore it and fill every field with the same translation?
<sabdfl> ddaa: sorry, distracted :-)
<sabdfl> how much do you know about svn and cvs commit messages?
<ddaa> BjornT: NOW
<sabdfl> is there a place to put arbitrary, interested metadata in there?
<BjornT> ok, i'll start reviewing it soon.
<matid> I see I'm interruping, nvm
<ddaa> sabdfl: SVN has revision properties, or so I heard
<ddaa> They have some sort of very limited use routinely. I do not remember what.
<ddaa> sabdfl: I do not know of CVS having any such metadata, if that's important, I think I can find a better answer by looking up the protocol docs.
<ddaa> Though, thinking of it, some people manage to piggyback metadata on cvs commits. Some recent cvs servers actually store a commit id to identify file commits that were created as part of the same commit operation.
<ddaa> (i.e. actually storing full-tree commit information)
<ddaa> <rant>actually CVS does not really have revision model at all, so you can say many different things depending on your perspective. Some people says it Conceivably Versions Something</rant>
<sabdfl> ok, what about SVN?
<sabdfl> here's the real question
<sabdfl> fast forward to when we have SVN imports smooth
<sabdfl> we will be publishing a bzr branch that has a revision for each revision in the SVN branch, right?
<ddaa> I'll look up the specifics. I'm not sure I'm not confused.
<ddaa> righty (insofar SVN has branches at all)
<sabdfl> trunk
<sabdfl> or stable branch
<sabdfl> now, people bzr branch off those branches
<sabdfl> and work offline
<sabdfl> in teams
<sabdfl> bound branches
<sabdfl> whoooot!
<sabdfl> they do something interesting
<sabdfl> and they want to land it on the SVN trunk
* ddaa smells "embrace and extend" ;)
<sabdfl> i'd like you to think about finding a way that they could encode the bzr information into that landing metadata, so that, when our svn importer comes along, it can sanely reflect the full cycle that has happened
<sabdfl> see, the bzr code branched from a revision, and it remembers that
<sabdfl> when it lands in svn, it can leave everything that we need to know so that we can make that svn branch look just like a bzr branch
<sabdfl> if someone else continues working on that branch, and merges from the bzr trunk, they should see that many of their revisions have actually landed on trunk
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> specifically for svn
<sabdfl> i'm not concerned about cvs (at this stage ;-)
<sabdfl> the reason i am asking about this is as follows
<sabdfl> python has switched upstream TRUNK to SVN
<sabdfl> we will import and publish that
<ddaa> I think that would be worth investigating. I can already think of one clear corner case, and I'm certain there are more.
<ddaa> I do like the plan.
<sabdfl> it would be nice if the folks who use our bzr branches can do so completely - landing code
<sabdfl> ok, we're on roughly the same page then
<sabdfl> no need for action now, but bear it in mind
<sabdfl> we can talk more at the sprint
<sabdfl> ddaa: will you file a braindump spec, called SvnLaundromat, and subscribe me?
<sabdfl> copy this conversation into it
<sabdfl> no need for further work
<ddaa> I very much like anything that allow bzr to "subvert" projects by leveraging the vcs-imports.
<ddaa> I think I'll give it a more descriptive name, or mpt is going to hurt me for creating MORE obscure names, but ok.
<ddaa> Something like BzrRoundtripSvn
<sabdfl> sounds good
<ddaa> I think we are already basically in sync on the big picture. The details would need to be hammered with several days of deep speccing in a quiet place.
<ddaa> (that is _not_ on a sprint)
<ddaa> also, the svn import support itself needs to go a long way before we can think of that. For example, we do not support renames yet.
<elmo> can sqlobject's select() be passed a column to distinct on?
<salgado> elmo, no, the distinct argument takes only True or False
<elmo> meh
<elmo> salgado: thanks
<salgado> np
* bradb heads off, later all
<ddaa> sabdfl: you are subscribed https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/bzr-roundtrip-svn/
<sabdfl> danke
<elmo> sigh
<elmo> does anyone know what the API change in the librarian was recently, or can remember something that would help me find the thread in the ml archives?
<ddaa> elmo: maybe it is spiv/launchpad/librarian-database-agreement
<lifeless> ddaa: we dont? I thought we did support svn renames
<ddaa> AFAIK, only as delete-create
<elmo> ddaa: hum?
<ddaa> elmo: hip shooting, that's the most recent ML traffic (in launchpad-reviews) that suggest that something might have changed in the librarian
<ddaa> Not much substance though.
<ddaa> So, short have having a librarian guru around, I'd look at the changes introduced by that branch.
<ddaa> lifeless: because a rename in svn is really copy+delete, so some whole-changeset logic is required to actually do a copy or a rename.
<ddaa> and that's just with single file renames
<ddaa> with directories, there's a whole other can of worms
<lifeless> so.. 
<lifeless> svn loses information here
<lifeless> we support copied file
<lifeless> s
<ddaa> as adds
<lifeless> how does svn support reames ?
<ddaa> I'm not 100% sure (say, 80%), but I believe it's a add with copy_from (a copy) and a delete.
<ddaa> you know, svn has his wacky notion of tracking file copying
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> from which they derive these thingy they call "branches".
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> they have a big hammer
<lifeless> and they have built up a workable system from it
<lifeless> yes they are A+D pairs to do a rename 
<lifeless> but they dont have a 'rename' in the db (at least for the api versions I learnt)
<ddaa> lifeless: I checked the ChangesIterator.py, my recollection is correct. We do not synthesize renames.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> when you say 'support renames for svn' what do you mean ?
<ddaa> many many levels there
<carlos> I need an expert that knows about GeneralFormView
<carlos> BjornT: around?
<BjornT> carlos: yes, i'm around
<ddaa> simplest level is "traverse all changes in a revision, group copy from _file_ A with delete A to synthesize a file rename, bail out if something nasty occurs (e.g. multiple copies)"
<carlos> BjornT: do you have sometime to help me with a GeneralFormView?
<elmo> whee... ltraceing a launchpad script != clever
<lifeless> elmo: !!!
<lifeless> elmo: whats wrong ?
<elmo> 4 minutes of wall time and 90M of output later, it's still doing python importing AFAICT
<BjornT> carlos: sure
<ddaa> the most complex level would look like something "process directory copies and deletes, combine them with one another (for simultaneous renames of nested dirs), combine them with file renames.
<ddaa> When multiple copies of the same file happen on the same revision, make an educated guess of which one should be a rename".
<lifeless> elmo: I meant 'why do you need to do that'
<carlos> BjornT: I'm having problems fixing https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/29944
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29944 in rosetta "Import queue: ForbiddenAttribute: pofile oopses when importing gnome-panel for Georgian" [Normal,In progress]  
<carlos> BjornT: you should have the code on your tree
<ddaa> And then there's this thing about copies from other branches, where we ideally should be able to use consistent file ids.
<elmo> lifeless: I thought it'd be an easy way to see the http conversation between me and the librarian
<lifeless> elmo: doh!
<carlos> BjornT: your code lacks the pofile attribute on the Interface
<lifeless> tethereal is my favourite toy for that
<carlos> BjornT: and I added it to my branch 
<elmo> yeah, unfortunately this is on ftp-master, so it does a lot of talking to the librarian
<lifeless> whats going wrong ?
<carlos> BjornT: the problem is that if the interface has it as (pofile = Attribute...) the error is still there. I need to use Int or Choice to be able to use self.context.pofile
<elmo> I'm getting 503'd trying to download a file, in a script which worked last week
<carlos> BjornT: and I need to understand it...
<lifeless> thats a server error
<ddaa> lifeless: I need to focus on fixing branch-pull-list.txt for vcs-imports, spiv appears to have stalled on that :(
<lifeless> are you talking to the librarian public interface or to the control interface ?
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> ddaa: he should be around immenintley.
<lifeless> ddaa: I will ask him. How are vcs-imports different to push branches in this context ?
<ddaa> different path to synthesize
<elmo> lifeless: I'm just using LibrarianClient
<ddaa> lifeless: push branches are on local filesystem, vcs-imports are on some remote host
<lifeless> elmo: is your lp source tree up to date? we put a version signature-enforcing check into librarian
<lifeless> ddaa: and theres some flag to detect this ?
<elmo> lifeless: for download?
<BjornT> carlos: hmm, that sounds strange. what interface is this?
<elmo> lifeless: and no, my source tree is the soyuz branch, it's probably unamusingly out of date
<lifeless> elmo: anything that talks to the control interface. I am guessing that your script talks to the control interface
<elmo> a branch of the soyuz branch
<elmo> lifeless: LibrarianClient() talks to the control interface?
<ddaa> lifeless: we agree to use branch.owner=vcs_imports as in interim measure, then change the code to use Branch.origin_type (or something like that) enum of PULL, PUSH and IMPORT.
<carlos> BjornT: translationimportqueue.py
<lifeless> ddaa: ok. I have paged this in. leave it with me and expect an email overnight
<carlos> BjornT: you have there an IEditTranslationImportQueue interface that is used to render the form
<carlos> BjornT: but the actual interface is ITranslationImportQueue
<lifeless> elmo: what methods on LibrarianClient do you call ?
<ddaa> lifeless: not a very complicated patch, most of it would be testing. You'll need the sampledata in my productseries-branch-oops branch and the rename in spiv's rename-buttsource (both in BjornT's review queue).
<BjornT> carlos: and you added pofile to ITranslationImportQueue, right?
<elmo> lifeless: just getFileByAlias()
<carlos> BjornT: right
<kiko> bug 6026?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6026 in malone "Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6026
<carlos> BjornT: atm I merged both interfaces but I don't think that's needed
<carlos> I tried a lot of things until detected where the problem is
<ddaa> lifeless: but the fact is that I'm still far from my time quota today, and I have nothing else to work on right now :)
<lifeless> elmo: for debugging, print out the result of librarianclient.getUrlForAlias(aliasid) 
<ddaa> (though, I can work in advance for next week)
<lifeless> ddaa: if spiv has agreed to do it, and you have items that are not blocked yet, I would work on those
<lifeless> elmo: you should be able to get the url that spits out
<lifeless> elmo: s/get/wget/
<lifeless> elmo: and no, AFAICT that code path should not be touching the control path
<elmo> it's getting worse, now I'm  getting -ECONN, WTF is going on
<lifeless> want me to phone-ping spiv ? is 8:50 so not unreasonable
<elmo> nah, it's almost certainly me doing something stupid
<BjornT> carlos: i don't know why it doesn't work, it whould work with an Attribute. if you mail me your diff and explanation how to reproduce the error, i can take a look at it tomorrow.
<elmo> I'll keep banging my head against the desk
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> use a towel, bloodstains on wood are a biatch
<carlos> BjornT: I suppose it's ok if I use 'Int' in the mean time, right?
<carlos> we are not rendering that field anyway
<ddaa> lifeless: ack
<BjornT> carlos: is it possible to use a Choice field? (that is, is there a suitable vocabulary for it). if so, use a Choice field, otherwise an Int field with an XXX comment.
<ddaa> anyway it looks like I might go offline with -EPARTNER pretty soon tonight
<carlos> BjornT: no, we don't have a vocabulary for it, that's why I'm suggesting to use an Int
<carlos> BjornT: will do it that way.
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<BjornT> kiko: could you do a quick review of the fix for bug 32600? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filew8J9Ac.html
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32600 in malone "checkwatches.py blows up if an Bugzilla instance with an unsupported version is encountered." [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32600
<kiko> BjornT, maybe "UnsupportedBugTracker", period?
<kiko> I mean, you could potentially reuse this for other cases
<kiko> BjornT, other than that, r=kiko
<BjornT> kiko: well, you mean combining this new exception with UnknownBugTrackerTypeError?
<kiko> BjornT, yes.
<BjornT> kiko: hmm, i'd rather have two different exceptions. in one case we know nothing about the bug tracker, and will be hard to fix the problem. in the other, where we support the bug tracker, but not this particular version, it's easier to fix.
<elmo> what's a good sys.exit(0) type thing to forcibly ensure I'm running/importing the code I think I'm importing?
<lifeless> os._exit
<lifeless> thats a hard DO IT NOW.. REALLY call
<kiko> BjornT, reasonable. r=kiko
<lifeless> ok, 0900, time for more knitting, see you all on the flip side
<BjornT> thanks
<elmo> lifeless: thanks
<elmo> Q#%$YG!#%GHQ#W
<ddaa> BjornT: review? please?
<BjornT> ddaa: already sent you the review
* ddaa fetches mail again
<ddaa> one minute ago :)
<ddaa> BjornT: looks like all the things you commented one are bad conflict resolutions
<ddaa> I'll double check them. Is that approved otherwise?
<BjornT> yeah, i thought so. yes, it's approved.
<ddaa> okay, then it's blocked on spiv's rename branch.
<ddaa> I'll try and address the review for it right now.
<ddaa> BjornT: can the production rename thing be done through the UI?
<ddaa> If no, I'll make a sql patch instead of patch on current.sql
<BjornT> ddaa: i'm not sure. since there's code that depends on the name, if you change it before the rollout, things might break. and if you rollout with having change the name, maybe things will break so that you can't change the name through the UI.
<BjornT> ddaa: a patch is probably the way to go, you could ask stub what he thinks. you still need to patch current.sql, though.
<BjornT> the database patches are run before current.sql is loaded
<ddaa> ha, right, so the actual data changes become no-ops
<ddaa> I'll do it right now. It's blocking me.
<ddaa> mh... stub not here... :(
* BjornT -> bed
<sabdfl> who did the cleanup to prevent add and edit forms rendering?
<sabdfl> very good work
<sabdfl> cleans up the page tests nicely
<BjornT> sabdfl: thanks :)
<sabdfl> night, then :-)
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<spiv> lifeless: I was waiting for daf's branch to merge, which it now has, so it won't take me long now.
<spiv> (otherwise there were three branches with overlapping changes to this code)
<ddaa> spiv!
<spiv> ddaa: Good morning
<ddaa> spiv: as I said to lifeless, you'll need the sampledata in my productseries-branch-oops branch, which depends on rename-buttsource
<sabdfl> hey spiv
<sabdfl> can i ask for a quick update on supermirror push / pull?
<spiv> sabdfl: It's exactly one review comment away from merging, which will get solved today.
<sabdfl> damn, you're good :-)
<ddaa> spiv: here would be a plan: you do the db patch for rename-buttsource, I do the cleanups in productseries-branch-oops, you merge both branches, then do the pull-list update.
<ddaa> There's also a test case which was modified by productseries-branch-oops that will need updating with pull-list, so you'll have to include productseries-branch-oops anyway.
<ddaa> spiv: do you think you can handle that today?
<spiv> ddaa: Yep, definitely.
<ddaa> Then we have the launchpad meeting and say "everything is in place, bzr imports go live monday"
<spiv> ddaa: I like that plan :)
<ddaa> (unless I forgot something along the way, which is not all that unlikely considering the number of moving parts we've been juggling with)
* ddaa runs to fix his branch
<spiv> Hmm, weird merge conflict.
* spiv goes to #bzr
<ddaa> spiv: it does not seem to occur when merging the other way around
<spiv> ddaa: When merging rename-buttsource into rocketfue.
<ddaa> yup, I had a weird bunch of conflicts as well...
<spiv> Just one conflict:
<spiv> bzr: WARNING: Conflict adding file lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/validation.txt.  Moved existing file to lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/validation.txt.moved.
<ddaa> ha, yes, weird
<spiv> But the only revision merged didn't touch or add that file.
<ddaa> I noticed that, that indeed looks like a bug
<ddaa> it just waaaaay below by troubling threshold ATM :)
<spiv> Oddly enough, the pending-reviews page doesn't have this issue.
<spiv> So I guess it might be a bug in newer bzrs?
<ddaa> Probably a bug in the new fancy merge stuff from abentley.
<ddaa> or a bug in our data that's uncovered by the merge stuff
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> I'll ask #bzr.
#launchpad 2006-03-07
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: got a sec?
<Mez> how do I go about including stuff in rosetta for my app
<ddaa> spiv: david/launchpad/productseries-branch-oops reviewed, fixed, and pushed
<spiv> ddaa: Thanks
* ddaa goes -EPARTNER
<ddaa> goodnight
<Mez> does LP support pot files for translation?
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mez> hmm
<mez> lp is timing out on trying to view rosetta import queue
<mpt_> sabdfl, an Overview menu may refuse to display if (a) you're using GeneralForm and (b) my 2006-02-menus branch hasn't landed yet
<mpt_> (somehow I managed to fix that bug)
<sabdfl> mpt_: that's pretty darn impressive
<sabdfl> i just filed that bug, and assigned it to stevea
<sabdfl> s/stevea/mpt/g for future reference ;-)
<sabdfl> mez: yes, there's a known performance issue when we dump a new distro release into rosetta's queue
<mez> sabdfl: ah ok :D just wondering :D
<sabdfl> mpt_: the main issue turned out to be that the plain pages didn't have any facet specified
<mez> people are moaning we dont have translations for katapult
<mez> I'm trying to sort that out
<sabdfl> the GeneralForm issue is trickier - i didn't look deeply into i
<sabdfl> t
<Mez> hmm while I'm here... I'd like to bring up (again) the issue of the best way to request backports through launchpad
<Mez> as making a bug against a pseudo-package seems the wrong way to do it to me
<mpt_> Mez, there's now a menu item specifically for that
<Mez> mpt_, you mean the target to release thing?
<mpt_> Mez, yes, it's now called "Backport Fix to Releases"
<Mez> ah 
<Mez> well thats for -updates really isnt it?
<Mez> I'm on about -backports
<Mez> requests to backport a whole version - not a bugfix 
<mpt_> oh
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> bradb got confused about that too
<mpt_> Hmm, aren't backports a pocket?
<Mez> mpt_, yes
<mpt_> (we have GOT to find a better name for that)
<mpt_> So cprov or Kinnison would know more about that.
* Mez has no idea what a pocket is
<Mez> basically we just want a place where people cna say something like" can i get the dapper version of k3b in breezy"
<mpt_> The worst part of it is, we use "pocket" in the "Launchpad FAQ" without explaining it
<mpt_> Mez, wouldn't you get people asking for that for every package?
<Mez> mpt_ possibly...
<Mez> but to be honest - we get requests mainly for things that are like - desktop apps.
<Mez> but at the mo  it's all going through a forum which sucks ass
<Mez> the original idea was to model backports as a derivative distro in LP
<Mez> so requests could be filed against the "distro" and any bugs with backported ackages could be filed against the package in the "distro"
<Mez> which seems to be a good idea to me ... but meh - it doesnt seem possible
<Mez> I should talk to Kinnison though when he has time
<Mez> I was meant to go to cambridge to discuss this whole thing but didnt have the time to
<Mez> hmm can someone remove my request to import katapult .pot file?
<Mez> apparently someones already been translating it
<jblack> kinnison: here good?
<Kinnison> sure
<jblack> I made launchpad packages that do dependancies and have the new rocketfuel scripts.
<jblack> They're my first sets of packages, so I'd like somebody to look them over and smack me up a little bit.
<Kinnison> Sure, dump the source somewhere I can grab it and email me a pointer to them
<Kinnison> I'll look in the morning
<jblack> awesome. thanks
<jamesh> stub: staging.ubuntu.com is giving a proxy error
<mpt_> well, that's not good
<mpt_> power supply isn't working any more :-/
<sivang> morning.
<sabdfl> hey guys
<sabdfl> is there a "refuel" equivalent for launchpad-on-bzr?
<sabdfl> something that I can run from the root of a lp working directory, and which will look at a copy of the current built-rocketfuel and merge from each of the relevant sub-trees into my tree?
<sabdfl> mpt_: oops
<sabdfl> pedal power :-)
<jamesh> sabdfl: jblack has been working on such a script
<jamesh> I'm not sure where they are though (I think he wanted someone to look over them before getting them widely used)
<sabdfl> is there a command to show the tree, and the revisions of each sub-tree?
* mpt_ will take the lappy to someone who knows what they're doing tomorrow
<sabdfl> mpt_: any progress on the 2col main_template?
<mpt_> sabdfl, haven't finished that yet sorry
<sabdfl> mpt_: np
<sabdfl> i have to work elsewhere for a while, if you can land it in the next week, i'm happy
<mpt_> ok
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> ok, so i can generate a list of the subdirectories that have .bzr in them:
<sabdfl> find . -name .bzr | xargs -n 1 dirname
<sabdfl> how do i make a command using that, which will cd into each of those and tell me what revision it is at?
<carlos> sabdfl: take a look to the rocketfuel-refresh script at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RocketFuelSetup
<jordi> carlos: morning
<jamesh> bzr revno
<Lathiat> for i in (...); (cd $i; some command); done
<Lathiat> ? :)
<jordi> carlos: ok, stub did his part on Akan. What's needed now?
<carlos> jordi: that stub or lifeless or any other admin do the change from the website, now that the languages are using hte right language code
<jordi> ok, should I reopen and assign to LP admins?
<stub> jamesh: fixed. The launchpad server did not shut down properly during the staging update, so the new instance could not start up.
<jordi> (is this workflow good for all the parts?)
<jordi> stub: thanks dude
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, willdo
<carlos> jordi: yes, as stub fixed only the first part of the bug
<jordi> yup
<sabdfl> jamesh: how do i take a file (or series of dirs from std in on newlines) and use bzr revno with that?
<jamesh> sabdfl: I suppose something like this would work: find . -name .bzr | xargs -n1 dirname | while read dir; do echo -n "$dir "; bzr revno $dir; done
<jamesh> that'd print the directory plus revision number
<mpt> jamesh, the Pending Branch Summary says "Run Date: 2006-03-02 00:42:15 UTC", and next to mpt/launchpad/2006-02-headings it has "Time" of 02:22. Does that mean my branch was last checked 22 hours ago?
<sabdfl> jamesh: you rock, thank you!
<jordi> gee, I get timeouts when selecting persons or teams
<jamesh> mpt: checking.
<jordi> carlos: done
<jamesh> mpt: no.  It meant that the checkout/merge/diff took 2 minutes, 22 seconds to complete
<mpt> hrmmm
<mpt> jamesh, it's just that when I started work today the first thing I did was resolve the 6 conflicts in it, and now there are apparently 9 conflicts in it
<mpt> 6 of which are the same
<jamesh> mpt: there is a pending-reviews run part way through right now
<mpt> and I just pushed again and bzr said "Nothing to do."
<jamesh> mpt: doesn't look like you've got any conflicts in the latest run.
<mpt> great, thanks jamesh 
<jamesh> actually, yes you do
<mpt> d'oh
<jamesh> there is one conflict
<jamesh> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/mpt/launchpad/2006-02-headings/full-diff <- in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtask-backport-fixing.pt
<mpt> It can wait till tomorrow afternoon then
<jamesh> mpt: the pending-reviews run didn't notice any conflicts while merging.  Is it possible that you committed conflict markers in your branch?
<ddaa> hey jamesh!
<mpt> jamesh, if I did, our test coverage isn't up to scratch
<mpt> I'll check tomorrow
<ddaa> mpt: s/if I did, //
<ddaa> jamesh: how is it going?
<mpt> ohhh, so I did
<mpt> +<<<<<<< TREE
<ddaa> looks like a palm tree to me
<mpt> looks like a scalpel left inside the body cavity after it's sewn up to me
<mpt> anyway. dinnertime.
<ddaa> hu, jamesh, ping?
<ddaa> spiv: pingy?
<jamesh> ddaa: sorry.  was getting a drink
<spiv> ddaa: pongy!
<ddaa> jamesh: spiv: so, "how is it going?"
<spiv> ddaa: you should have got bug mail for 32106...
* ddaa sees that, checks for commit mail
<ddaa> spiv: no commit mail, what the status of rename-buttress and productserie-branch-oops?
<spiv> stub: ping
<spiv> ddaa: I'm just waiting for DBA approval and patch number for rename-buttress
<ddaa> spiv: how many hours of work do you have left today?
<spiv> ddaa: I'm mainly going to be at work from now until the lp meeting.
<stub> spiv: pong
<ddaa> spiv: so I guess you do not need me to take over. That would probably just cause needless communication overhead.
<spiv> stub: did you get my email about the rename-buttsource branch?
<spiv> stub: I'm seeking your DBA blessing
<stub> I can't see the email...
<ddaa> jamesh: how is the buildbot error reporting stuff progressing?
<spiv> stub: Hmm.  That would explain why you haven't responded...
<spiv> stub: It was sent to stuart.bishop@canonical.com, and CCed to launchpad-reviews.
<spiv> stub: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-reviews/2006-March/002569.html
<stub> Found it in my box. Wasn't following that thread.
<spiv> Ah.  I assumed that putting you in the To: field would be enough to bring it to your attention, but I guess not everyone sorts their mail the same way I do...
<stub> spiv: approved. patch-40-26-0.sql
<stub> spiv: All that means is I get two copies filtered away together.
<ddaa> stub: filtering mailing lists on List-Id instead of To would leave CCs in your inbox, some people find that useful.
<spiv> stub: Thanks
<stub> ddaa: If it has a list-id, it belongs in the list. i like to keep my inbox as just stuff-my-filters-couldn't file to keep it a sane size.
<ddaa> stub: that's the point, when your are CCed on a ML message, one of the messages does not get a List-Id header.
<ddaa> so people can get your attention with a CC.
<stub> ddaa: Nah - then you end up responding to messages that have already been dealt with in the mailing list, and you miss out on all the surrounding context.
<ddaa> Okay, I shoud have assumed you knew that already. I did not mean to sound like I was talking down to you.
<stub> More like trying to teach an old dog new tricks. I like my system :-)
<stub> Has anyone worked out a funky way of dealing with the volume of messages on launchpad-bugs?
<ddaa> stub: I sort on List-Id, so I get mail for bugs I subscribed to in my inbox, and I have an evolution vfolder that shows only unread (or tagged) messages. Once a day, I skim over the titles for anything that looks like it would be of interest and mark most of them as "read" without further ado.
<ddaa> (that shows only unread messager for that mailing list)
<ddaa> I leave reading an classifying of  most new bugs to the Daf Harries Bug Triage One Man Team.
<spiv> stub: I hit my "Tab" key a lot.
<spiv> stub: I suppose if I put on funky music while I do it...
<ddaa> you know so called "graphical" mail readers have a nifty feature called "selection" which allows you to mark several messages as read in one operation :)
<stub> carlos: You set status=5 on TranslationImportQueueEntry rows that have is_blocked = FALSE twice. 
<stub> carlos: I think one of these should be to update is_blocked = TRUE rows. What status should those have?
<spiv> ddaa: so does mutt, but it's typically faster to just hit tab :)
<carlos> stub: blocked should be 6
<ddaa> okay, evo is sorta an annoyingly slow dog...
<carlos> so if is_blocked=TRUE, status must be 6
<carlos> stub: thanks for caching it
<stub> carlos: I didn't - the constraints did ;)
<daf> ddaa: that's not fair, it's a two-man team
<carlos> the constraints?
<carlos> stub: did you added them?
<ddaa> daf: you mean "Daffyd" _and_ "Harries"? Or did I miss something?
<carlos> I don't remember any constraint to catch that...
<daf> ddaa: matsubara does plenty of triage too
<ddaa> oh, thanks for the tip
<daf> be careful, or he might triage *you*
<ddaa> bug 33370 YAY!
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33370 in launchpad "Mechanism for two-column layout" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33370
<stub> carlos: TranslationImportQueueEntry.content is NOT NULL. However, we are trying to initialize it from POFile.rawfile, which contains NULLs, and this fails.
<stub> carlos: Should the NOT NULL constraint on TranslationImportQueueEntry be dropped, or should we skip creating records from POFile's with a NULL rawfile ?
<carlos> stub: well, the sql sentences I gave you should do it 
<stub> for pofile in POFile.select("POFile.rawimportstatus=2"):     # All entries that are waiting to be imported.     TranslationImportQueueEntry(         path=pofile.path,         content=pofile.rawfile,
<carlos> stub: that means that we have a pofile with rawfile null and rawimportstatus  set to 2 or 4
<carlos> stub: if the status is 2 or 4, rawfile should not be null
<stub> carlos: we have 6
<carlos> stub: but is ok if you add a check for 'rawfile IS NOT NULL'
<stub> ok.
<carlos> stub: hmmm, the 6 is for TranslationImportQueueEntry.status
<stub> launchpad_staging=# select count(*) from pofile where rawimportstatus in (2,4) and rawfile IS NULL;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>      6
<stub> (1 row)
<spiv> ddaa: So rename-buttsource is with pqm... have you dealt with BjornT's questions about productseries-branch-oops?
<carlos> stub: we are talking here about POFile.rawimportstatus
<stub> so not many, but enough to break my initial data migration script ;)
<stub> Should I open a bug on them for us to deal with later?
<carlos> stub: are those for POFile or POTemplate?
<stub> POFile
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> select count(*) from pofile where rawimportstatus =4
<carlos> stub: what does it returns?
<carlos> s/returns/return/
<stub> 164
<carlos> stub: upps, sorry, select count(*) from pofile where rawimportstatus =4 and rawfile IS NULL;
<stub> Now we are violating the unique_entry_per_importer constraint..
<stub> carlos: 6
<ddaa> spiv: yes, that's the stuff I pushed before going to bed
<carlos> stub: ok, that's why I suspected... not a bit issue you can ignore those entries anyway, we are going to remove that code and those db fields
<carlos> stub: hmm about that....
<carlos> stub: is there anyway to say that the entries that break that constraint should be ignored?
<spiv> ddaa: cool, so assuming rename-buttsource merges smoothly, we can merge that immediately too...
<ddaa> spiv: yes
<ddaa> spiv: I feel compelled to triple check I did the changes correctly, it was a bit late at night yesterday :)
<carlos> stub: that means that we have two entries for the same pofile or potemplate from the same importer so it's safe to discard the old one (the one we are migrating is the old one)
<spiv> ddaa: :)
<stub> carlos: Not in a simple way. You need to construct a WHERE NOT EXISTS clause or something similar to skip them.
<carlos> stub: ok, then send me the script and I will add that check
<spiv> Any reviewers want to do a quick review (97 lines)?
<carlos> stub: there should be a low amount of files on that situation, 2 or 3
<ddaa> spiv: then then there's the pull-listing stuff
<spiv> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDjKFEk.html
<spiv> ddaa: That's what I'm trying to get a quickie review of :)
<spiv> ddaa: Though you might as well look too :)
<carlos> lifeless: hi, could you confirm what ddaa says at https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/33029 ?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33029 in bzr "UnicodeDecodeError in Testament.as_short_text" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> lifeless: just to know if jbailey's packages are missing something or it's a valid bug....
<BjornT> spiv: i can review it
<spiv> BjornT: Cool.  It's for bug #32106: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDjKFEk.html
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32106 in launchpad "Extend supermirror-pull-list.txt for vcs-imports" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32106
<ddaa> spiv: that's fine with me. But I think Branch.pull_url could use a few unit tests.
<ddaa> But it's currently well covered by the feature test.
<ddaa> oh, duh, there was another bug in my branch :)
<BjornT> spiv: the default value of bzr_push_root_url is not a valid url. should it be a url, or should it be named differently?
<ddaa> BjornT: it's a local filesystem path
<BjornT> ok, then it should be named differently
<ddaa> it could be a URL as well, bzr does not care
* ddaa checks whether bzr does file:// urls
<BjornT> spiv: bzr_imports_root_url should have datatype="canonical.config.urlbase"
<BjornT> spiv: it would probably be good for bzr_push_root_url to have a similar validator, ensuring that the path ends with slash. (you don't have to add it now, though)
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm, I guess so... the supermirror_root defined just above it is just a string, but has the same concerns as supermirror_root.
<ddaa> spiv: yup, it looks like bzr does file:// urls just fine
<spiv> Er, bzr_push_root_url
<spiv> ddaa: And thus the branch puller will like them?
<spiv> ddaa: If you say yes, I'll happily switch to datatype="canonical.config.urlbase" and using urljoin.
<ddaa> spiv: unless it fucks with the url before handing them off to launchpad, it should like them
<spiv> ddaa: Ok, let's do that.
* ddaa does not really like this cow-boy style
<BjornT> spiv: with those changes, r=bjornt
* ddaa would rather file a bug and fix it with file:// test cases for the branch puller
<spiv> BjornT: Thanks.
<ddaa> bah, I'm just being paranoid
<spiv> rename-buttsource landed ok.
* ddaa does some trivial fixing on +addbranch
<ddaa> I'll land productseries-branch-oops just after that
<spiv> ddaa: Ok.  Once you land that, I'll land this freshly-approved bug 32106 branch.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32106 in launchpad "Extend supermirror-pull-list.txt for vcs-imports" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32106
<lifeless> carlos: sorry, whats up ?
<ddaa> blah... I'll do the fixing a bit later
<ddaa> I think it's irrelevant right now
<ddaa> and too excited to code anyway
* ddaa learnt to avoid doing "just one last fix"
<sabdfl> carlos: can you help me with these scripts?
<sabdfl> as I understand it:
<sabdfl> ~/lptrees/rocketfuel is special, it us upstream, fully built, full tree
<sabdfl> ~/rocketfuel is special, it is where you are supposed to hack
<sabdfl> if ~/rocketfuel does not exist, it will be created as a copy of ~/lptrees/rocketfuel
<sabdfl> if it does exist, then it is assumed to be a working tree
<ddaa> productseries-branch-oops now in pqm
<carlos> lifeless: I'm blocked with one branch merge due a UnicodeError raised by bzr
<carlos> sabdfl: right
<carlos> sabdfl: the idea is that you hack on ~/rocketfuel, if you finish with that branch you can either remove it (after pushing it to chinstrap) or archive it 
<carlos> sabdfl: and a new rocketfuel-get will create a new fresh tree to start working on, like 'bzr brach' would do but much faster
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> and rocketfuel-refresh?
<sabdfl> does that merge-in-all-subtrees?
<carlos> lifeless: ddaa said that it was already fixed on bzr.dev tree but I still get it using latest jbailey's packages
<carlos> sabdfl: yes, updates the subtrees of a working copy
<carlos> that's all trees at sourcecode/
<sabdfl> mpt: http://www.contentmanagementsoftware.info/blog/hide-portlets-column-plone/blogentry_view
<sabdfl> and others like it
<lifeless> carlos: what date is the package you are ysing ?
<carlos> lifeless: 0.8~200602281718
<carlos> lifeless: today's update is lacking bzrtools so I cannot update to it
<lifeless> ddaa: what date did you check bzr.dev ?
<ddaa> lifeless: the branch we merged in launchpad
<jordi> oh lifeless!
<ddaa> I understood it was bzr.dev
<jordi> lifeless: do you think you'll have a minute to look at my requests of last night?
<ddaa> carlos: bug number?
<lifeless> jordi: requests ?
<carlos> ddaa: 33029
<carlos> ddaa: #33029
<lifeless> ddaa: it was.
<carlos> Ubugtu: dude, do your job!
<carlos> ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/33029
<lifeless> carlos: it may be in the latest  updates from jbailey
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33029 in bzr "UnicodeDecodeError in Testament.as_short_text" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<ddaa> lifeless: I looked at the log and saw the merge on date 2006-02-18
<lifeless> ddaa: hmm.
<lifeless> carlos: are you _sure_ its the same bug ?
<serix> morning to everybody :-)
<ddaa> on http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev
<carlos> lifeless: let me check to be 100% sure...
<lifeless> carlos: cause I dont want you blocked
<lifeless> carlos: but it sounds like its a new bug and you should file a report on it
<jordi> lifeless https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/31835 and...
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31835 in rosetta "Akkadian assigned to "ak" code in ubuntu-translators group" [Major,Confirmed]  
<jordi> Subject: Rosetta admin requests
<jordi> To: launchpad@lists.canonical.com
<jordi> Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2006 19:32:44 +0100
<jordi> lifeless: those two
<lifeless> jordi: oh. Not really, stub should be able to help
<lifeless> jordi: I'm in a sprint at the moment
<carlos> lifeless: confirmed 100% sure, it's the same error
<jordi> lifeless: oh, righto
<jordi> stub? around?
<lifeless> carlos: can you please pull bzr.dev and confirm it happens with that ?
<stub> ?
<jordi> stub: it always comes back to you :)
<lifeless> carlos: this is to elminate the package as a variable
<carlos> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> carlos: after that we will know its still present as a bug in bzr.dev - i.e. not fixed.
<jordi> stub: can you have a look at 20060301183244.GA20722@nubol.oskuro.net in launchpad list?
<stub> jordi: This the same as the bug report?
<stub> anyone know where the distro translation groups live in launchpad?
<jordi> stub: no, there's another request
<stub> jordi: what language should ubuntu-l10n-bn-in be translating?
<jordi> bn-IN
<stub> What is bn?
<matsubara> good morning!
<jordi> Bengali
<stub> bengali done
<jordi> stub: you assigned bn-in to Bengali, or Bengali (India)?
<lifeless> carlos: I gotta crash, eyes are betraying me
<jordi> needs to  be the latter
<stub> Bengali (India)
<jordi> stub: thanks
<lifeless> please file-or-reopen the bug
<stub> jordi: The akan one looks lilke it is already done
<lifeless> night all
<carlos> lifeless: ok, I'm still waiting to finish the bzr.dev download
<carlos> lifeless: good night, and thanks
<jordi> stub: check it's assigned to "ak", not "aka"
<stub> The language is listed as Akan
<ddaa> stub: can you check that pqm is not hung?
<stub> ddaa: looks busy
<ddaa> thank you
<carlos> lifeless: just in case you are still around....
<carlos> carlos@aragorn:/tmp$ bzr branch http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev
<carlos> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: URLError instance has no attribute 'errno'
<carlos>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/http.py line 188
<carlos>   in has
* ddaa wants to be able to follow test suite progress in realtime
<carlos> ddaa: ^^^^?
<ddaa> carlos: in pqm, send a request, get a url, and go to the url to see progress on the run, with "-vv" test suite run.
<carlos> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> So anxious types like me know that it's make progress.
<carlos> oh
<carlos> sorry, I was asking about the error I got O:-)
<ddaa> carlos: it's a bug, Jim.
<carlos> so I'm not able to check the first bug due this other bug...
<carlos> funny
<ddaa> does not seem to happen with latest bzr.dev, though
<ddaa> carlos: try that: rsync -av bazaar-vcs.org::bazaar-ng/bzr/bzr.dev .
<jordi> stub: hmm. I guess it's correct then
<ddaa> it's documented on http://bazaar-vcs.org/OfficialDownloads
<jordi> stub: I thought teams were assigned to codes, not to names
<jordi> if they were assined to a name, they are probably good to go now, as you changed it in thedb
<carlos> ddaa: seems to be working that way. Thanks
<jordi> gee, can't type today
<LarstiQ> carlos: do you still have your first bug with bzr.dev?
<ddaa> spiv: productseries-branch-oops now in rocketfuel, gogogo!
<spiv> ddaa: Sweet.
<carlos> LarstiQ: yes, I do. I'm getting latest bzr.dev tree to check if it's still there with it and to know if it's a problem with jabailey's packages
<stub> jordi: they are assigned to codes. However the UI only displays the name.
<jordi> stub: nod. Akan is "ak" now, so I guess that does it.
<carlos> ddaa: the error is still there
<ddaa> carlos: can you paste the backtrace from the log? Just in case it changed since the first report. Then I'll give you a small patch so we have more data to reproduce the bug.
<carlos> sure
<carlos> ddaa: done
* spiv wonders where the pqm response is...
<spiv> Also, what happened to the commits list seems a bit quiet.
<ddaa> carlos: try with this patch, so we'll know what's wrong with your testament: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqYaVud.html
<ddaa> spiv: looks like your request got blackholed or something
<spiv> ddaa: Yeah, it was there for a while...
<spiv> I checked the page.
<spiv> stub: pqm has apparently eaten my request...
<carlos> ddaa: ok
<stub> spiv: eaten?
<spiv> stub: It was appearing on http://pqm.ubuntu.com/, but now it's not listed, and I don't seem to have a response...
<ddaa> and rocketfuel has not changed
<Keybuk> ok, weird one
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/keybuk/+packagebugs
<Keybuk> says that hotplug has 3 critical and 6 unassigned bygs
<Keybuk> if I click on those links, I get zarro boogs
<spiv> ddaa: Heh, I just checked that too.
<daf> hi Steve
<Kinnison> I think some of the portlets show closed bugs
<SteveA> hello
<daf> how's PyCon?
* ddaa always read that "Picon", it's orange liquor to mix with beer.
* Kinnison reads it as the very religious colony in BSG
<Keybuk> isn't Picon one of the twelve colonies
<stub> spiv: Something odd may have happened. I have an empty log file of the pqm job. pqm's logs arn't helpful (I don't know what 'garh' means, but it seems to be normal)
<SteveA> daf: it was good.  i just got off the plane in vilnius
<daf> just in time!
<SteveA> so i'm having a cup of tea at the airport for the launchpad meeting in 10 mins
<spiv> stub: Hmm.  I'll take my chances with submitting a second merge request then.
<spiv> stub: Thanks.
<ddaa> "garh" usually means "the coder was too lazy to give useful error reporting"
<carlos> ddaa: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6i030e.html
<ddaa> carlos: just what I thought, the accents in your committer id are the problem
<Keybuk> bradb: when can we have a /people/keybuk/+bugs-i-care-about page?
<Keybuk> (ie. bugs on packages I am the bug contact for)
<carlos> ddaa: I didn't change that recently, It worked with the same configuration until this week...
<LarstiQ> carlos: strange, it has given lots of people trouble for quite a while
<LarstiQ> including me when I stuck kanji in /etc/passwd
<carlos> LarstiQ: Included me
<bradb> Keybuk: yep, https://launchpad.net/people/keybuk/+packagebugs
<ddaa> carlos: that's all the more surprising, but that's clearly the cause of the problem. 'committer: Carlos Perell\xf3 Mar\xedn <carlos.perello@canonical.com>\n'. If you try to .encode('utf-8') that, you have a problem...
<bradb> s/yep/we already do/
<spiv> stub: hmm, another request for the same merge disappeared too :/
<carlos> LarstiQ: I think the solution was to recode the name to use latin1 instead of unicode but I'm not sure
<spiv> Oh, I think I typoed the hostname in the URL.
<LarstiQ> carlos: feh, that is working around it
<carlos> my passwd doesn't have any non ascii char
<Keybuk> bradb: that doesn't give me useful reports
<Keybuk> bradb: clicking on any of those links does not give me a list of bugs that I want
<Keybuk> I just want a list of bugs that it's my job to fix
<LarstiQ> carlos: does this come from your email setting in bazaar/branches.conf then?
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> who is here today?
<jblack>  here
<BjornT> me
<spiv> me
<mpt> me
* ddaa jumps
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> here
<bradb> me
* LarstiQ hides
<Keybuk> bradb: clicking "udev in ubuntu" for example gives me bugs that are open, fixed, rejected, etc.
<jamesh> me
<carlos> LarstiQ: yes, as ISO. Let's talk later... meeting time
<carlos> me
<daf> me
<SteveA> matsubara: anyone else from brazil here?
<SteveA> salgado sends apologies.
<SteveA> i have his three sentences.
<matsubara> SteveA: not yet.
<matsubara> SteveA: I'll call them. just a second.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> lifeless: at today's meeting or not?
<ddaa> he said he was crashing about one hour ago
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Thorough answers needed for fielding questions about where to download Malone/Launchpad, why it's non-Free, etc (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Update on support tracker schedule (SteveA, jeffb)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting... same time next week?
<SteveA> any objections, speak now
<SteveA> ddaa: okay, i'll count that as an apology
<bradb> Keybuk: The advanced search should be in the next rollout, so that you can filter the bugs how you want (and bookmark that.) But I could also easily add a link on +packagebugs for bugs assigned to you.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thur 9 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> I'll be en route to the UK this time next week
<SteveA> how about doing it on wednesday next week?
<SteveA> spiv: ?
<SteveA> mpt: ?
<mpt> that'd be fine
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<spiv> I'm ok with that time.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> SteveA: wednesday is fine
<Keybuk> bradb: I don't just want bugs assigned to me though, I also want bugs assigned to nobody on the packages I'm bug contact for ... as those probably need to be read and assigned to somebody (mostly me)
<ddaa> I'm not sure it's gong to be very useful, since we'll all meet a few days after...
<matsubara> SteveA: kiko just arrived.
<SteveA> the next meeting will be next wednesday at the usual time.
<SteveA> ddaa: then it may be a short meeting.
<jblack> wednesday
<SteveA> i think it will still be useful, particularly for me and kiko planning stuff
<SteveA>  * activity reports
<SteveA> who's cool, and who isn't exactly the next james dean?
<ddaa> uptodate
<kiko> ahoy there, sorry for missing time
<mpt> up to date
<kiko> I am cool
<kiko> I am here
<jblack> I'm James, but not dean
<ddaa> spiv: your merge got blackholed, again :(
<kiko> also, cprov has a day off today, as per email, SteveA 
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<SteveA> i was at pycon, but slack on activity reports all the same...
<spiv> I'm up to date
<SteveA> kiko: ok.
<spiv> ddaa: Hmm, probably another snafu at my end...
<carlos> I'm up to date
<bradb> Keybuk: We already have that. There's an "Unassigned" link for each package. Unfortunately, they're not all aggregated for all your packages into one report, but we can't handle that speed-wise yet either, unfortunately.
<matsubara> up to date
<jamesh> I'm not up to date
* bradb is up to date
<SteveA> kiko: salgado isn't feeling well.  sent apologies
<Keybuk> bradb: that requires me to open ~30 different launchpad pages though
<stub> no worries here
<Keybuk> bradb: assigned to me and unassigned, for every package in that list
<Keybuk> I do that by clicking them all at once with the middle mouse button
<SteveA> jamesh: according to the summary of last week's meeting, you were up to date last week
<Keybuk> so that's going to nuke launchpad anyway, isn't it?
<Keybuk> given this is something I do every day, Malone makes it damned difficult
<SteveA> carlos: thanks for bringing yourself up to date after missing it last week
<Keybuk> esp. given it's just the bugzilla "My Bugs" functionality
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for bringing yourself up to date after missing it last week
<SteveA> thanks everyone else who is up to date.
<mpt> me? I was just one day out last week
* daf is up to date
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<mpt> (and the meetings are at 1am...)
<SteveA> none in the summary
<bradb> Keybuk: yeah, it's far less than ideal, no doubt. maybe we can revisit this topic after the LP meeting?
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report (daf)
<daf> the good news:
<Keybuk> bradb: sure thing
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/graph.png
<daf> exceptions are staying down
<SteveA> mpt: i'm going from last week's summary information on MeetingAgenda.  I wasn't there last week.
<daf> however, timeouts have been up over the past couple of days
<daf> I don't know why
<kiko> daf, most of the exceptions in yesterday's report were Retrys
<kiko> has there been a traffic spike?
<kiko> it would be nice to see how many hits we had and plot that as well
<daf> true
<daf> I'm getting my data from James' oops summaries
<kiko> SteveA, jamesh: is there a way to include total hit count in the summaries? I suspect not easily...
<SteveA> kiko: total hits of what?
<kiko> webserver hits?
<jamesh> kiko: not really.  We are only seeing the failures
<kiko> yeah.
<daf> we have access to the access logs
<kiko> we'd need to do some grepping and wc'ing
<daf> yes
<SteveA> total hits that resulted in oopses?
<SteveA> we can get that from the general logs
<SteveA> although, it would be better to use apache logs for that
<SteveA> hits probably isn't so useful as pages, though
<SteveA> but anyway, not from the oops reports.  i'd ask the admins for access to apache logs for that.
<kiko> SteveA, no, I mean total hits, period.
<kiko> to be able to verify whether traffic spiked or not
<kiko> to be able to reasonably say whether we are improving or not
<jamesh> kiko: this is to get some idea of what % of requests result in failure?
<mpt> Yes!
<kiko> jamesh, well, daf pointed out our timeouts just went up this week. I wanted to know if this was caused by increased traffic, or something else.
<jamesh> have we got more not found errors because googlebot and yahoo visited us today, or did we break something?
<SteveA>  (my connection here has become very laggy)
<kiko> notfounderror is a bug, but daf had a patch for that yesterday
<daf> did I?
<kiko> isn't that the redirect bug
<daf> no, that's a different problem on the login page
<kiko> ah
<kiko> okay, then that bug isn't fixed yet
<daf> anyhow, our running score for fixed/unfixed OOPS bugs is 30%
<kiko> I think SteveA has dropped off
<kiko> heh
<daf> any questions about OOPSes?
<mpt> What should be done to get the daily hit counts? File an RT ticket?
<kiko> hello SteveA 
<SteveA> hello
<SteveA> kiko SteveA, jamesh: is there a way to include total hit count in the summaries? I suspect not easily...
<kiko> mpt, I think daf is saying that we can get it from the access logs
<SteveA> SteveA kiko: total hits of what?
<SteveA> SteveA total hits that resulted in oopses?
<SteveA> kiko webserver hits?
<SteveA> SteveA we can get that from the general logs
<SteveA> SteveA although, it would be better to use apache logs for that
<SteveA> SteveA hits probably isn't so useful as pages, though
<SteveA> SteveA but anyway, not from the oops reports.  i'd ask the admins for access to apache logs for that.
<SteveA> SteveA  (my connection here has become very laggy)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's the last i saw
<kiko> hits and pages should be proportional, I think
<SteveA> not very reliable internet here at vilnius airport
<daf> mpt: I don't htink we need that admins' help
<mpt> ok
<daf> stub should be able to provide us will all the logs we need
<stub> we have access to the apache logs I believe. The launchpad-access.log will also have the information.
<mpt> Hopefully Launchpad is increasing in popularity fast enough that error percentages will be more useful than raw error counts :-)
<kiko> daf, why stub even? the access logs have the information
<kiko> it would be a matter of generating the graph on chinstrap
<kiko> (I don't recommend rsyncing the logs)
<daf> because I'm not sure how up-to-date the logs on chinstrap are
<kiko> they are rsynced every 5 minutes AIUI
<jamesh> the logs we need are at chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/srv/launchpad.net, right?
<daf> but we can easily verify that
<kiko> yes
<kiko> correct
<daf> MeetingAction: daf to try and extract number of page accesses by day from the chinstrap access logs
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> rock on daf
<SteveA> so, kiko and i will either do, or assign someone to do a simple analysis of the logs we get on chinstrap
<SteveA> to get a daily hit count or page count
<kiko> SteveA, daf has volunteered already
<SteveA> to compare to the oops stats
<kiko> (are you still lagged?)
<kiko> he is
<kiko> okay, let's move on, then
<kiko> stub, care to cover production and staging?
<stub> Nothing thrilling happening with staging, except that on occasions it doesn't shutdown cleaning causing the restart to fail. I haven't looked into the cause. So ping me if it is down.
<stub> There will be a production update next Tuesday if people have fixes they need landed. Please let me know now, otherwise I will skip next week. New hardware for the main database server is now available - switching over will involve maybe 4 hours of downtime.
<stub> Ideally, I would like to migrate to PostgreSQL 8.1 at the same time. This of course depends on if testing the migration locally and on staging goes smoothly or if it will take a few weeks to port Launchpad to the new release.
<stub> It also depends on if I can look at PostgreSQL 8.1 now or if I need to concentrate on the Retry exception handling (~50 OOPS per day?) and the race condition in the PostgreSQL session machinery (~5 OOPS per day?).
<daf> Carlos' import queue work will definitely need rolling out
<daf> I don't think it will be ready soon enough to warrant cherry picking
<ddaa> stub: we'll need the patch spiv is having trouble merging
<carlos> right
<daf> ddaa: you're planning to roll out push branches, aren't you?
<carlos> stub: I will need either cherrypick it or a rollout 
<ddaa> daf: no, just bzr imports
<carlos> but I will need to check it first on staging
<daf> ddaa: ah, ok
<spiv> ddaa: It's just a conflict, I'm sorting it out as we speak
<stub> ok. So there will be a rollout on Tuesday, or later if the fixes don't land before Monday.
<carlos> to be sure that the import queue is back to life again
<daf> stub: last week, I think you said that Z3.2 was nearly done -- how's that going?
<kiko> stub, how about we do the hw migration and do the pgsql 8.1 migration later?
<kiko> this should give you some time to work on Retry/races
<daf> (as I also think you said that Z3.2 would come before PG8.1)
<stub> daf: Its taken me a number of days dealing with our test suite and issues involved with the newer testing environment. 
<stub> I think all the major problems are solved now. 
<kiko> cool
<kiko> but what does this mean in terms of priority?
<stub> kiko: If I do them seperately, we double our downtime.
<kiko> stub, I think that's acceptable
<kiko> better dealing with one unknown than two
<kiko> (at a time)
<kiko> I also think we don't need to delay the hw migration for code work
<kiko> which might take time
<stub> I want to land the 3.2 work as soon as I can - I've had to touch a large number of files so merging and resolving conflicts will get uglier the longer it sits idle.
<kiko> (has anyone tried running LP on 8.1 yet?)
<kiko> stub, okay.
<stub> I think Mark tried the other day but I don't know how he went
<daf> sabdfl: ping?
<kiko> stub, so timeline would be: rollout, land z3.2, hw migration, 8.1 work, 8.1 upgrade?
<stub> I suspect PG 8.1 will involve a few minor tweaks to the maintenance scripts and that is all
<stub> Sure
<daf> yes, the maintainance scripts failed when I accidentally ran LP on 8.1
<kiko> that sounds like the best plan to me
<daf> (I downgraded)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> anything else on production/staging?
<kiko> anyone have stuff that is about to land or needs watching apart from spiv?
<kiko> all right, then
<kiko> mpt, take it away
<carlos> kiko: I do
<kiko> carlos, the import queue stuff?
<carlos> kiko: I will need a reviewer soon for the 33020 bug
<mpt> kiko, that was from last week, it was addressed by a voluminous answer in the FAQ
<carlos> kiko: yes
<kiko> mpt, did you find the answer acceptable?
<carlos> kiko: I'm fixing tests and need to solve a UI issue with daf and It should be ready
<kiko> carlos, shop around now for that reviewer (before some of them go to sleep)
<mpt> kiko, however, I would be interested in knowing *which* parts of LP have been open-sourced already
<kiko> mpt, infrastructure code, AIUI
<kiko> zope sqlobject and perhaps some pgsql glue code
<mpt> Thanks
<carlos> Any reviewer interested on doing a review tomorrow morning or late today? (depending on your timezone ;-)
<SteveA> there is also a body of code that mark has said can be open-sourced, when we arrange time to do the work of making it into a stand-alone product
<ddaa> "gnarly" if anybody really want to use that...
<kiko> SteveA, the faq covers that too, yes.
* carlos has still on his pending queue the pygettext bindings release...
<SteveA> such as the librarian
<jamesh> mpt: in general, changes to existing projects have been pushed upstream
<SteveA> interestingly, at pycon, enfold systems has a system similar to the librarian, used for plone deployment.
<ddaa> jamesh: except for buildbot and cscvs
<jamesh> ddaa: those are exceptions, yes.
<kiko> anything else, mpt?
<mpt> no, that's all
<kiko> great
<daf> carlos: put it on the wiki
<carlos> daf: but I don't have it ready to review...
<stub> Z3 fixes, SQLObject fixes and enhancements, Z3 psycopgda enhancements. I don't know if you would count jamesh's pygpgme work as that was personal work rather than Canonical. I don't think any bits of Launchpad itself have been opensourced - it is all work on the 3rd party tools it requires.
<carlos> daf: oh, the todo thing...
<carlos> daf: right ;-)
<kiko> SteveA, jblack do you want to talk about the support tracker?
<BjornT> carlos: if no one else volunteers, i can probably review it tonight.
<kiko> or let's cancel that because nobody is interested in it :)
<kiko> actually
<jblack> Ok
<kiko> BjornT, remind me -- we still have the ISC work to do for support, right?
<daf> ISC?
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<kiko> initial support contact?
<daf> ah
<carlos> daf: done
<BjornT> kiko: yes, i'll do ISC next week.
<kiko> all right
<kiko> BjornT, how's the bugtracker work so far? 
<kiko> anyway, moving on
<kiko> * Keep/Bag/Change
<BjornT> kiko: i've submitted a branch for review. it's practically does what's specified on BugWatches. next step is to provide mail notifications when bug watches are changed.
<kiko> BjornT, when status updates happen, you mean?
<kiko> 5
<BjornT> kiko: yes
<kiko> 4
<kiko> BjornT, cool. that shouldn't be too much work, should it?
<kiko> 3
<kiko> 2
<spiv> Change: where did the commit mails go?
<kiko> 1
<ddaa> CHANGE: new pqm service that does not commit, just merge and run the test suite
<kiko> spiv, did they stop coming in?
<spiv> kiko: I haven't seen any for a day or so, but there are commits in that time.
<kiko> last landing I have is from you, r3209
<BjornT> kiko: no, not really. i'll put up a small spec about it on the wiki.
<kiko> BjornT, or perhaps update BugWatches
<kiko> wow
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i could update BugWatches instead.
<spiv> kiko: rocketfuel is up to r3218
<kiko> there are 18 revisions missing in my mailbox
<kiko> I wonder if mail sending from balleny is broken
* kiko sighs
<kiko> I'll look into it
<kiko> (man pqm reliability sucks)
<kiko> okay
<spiv> kiko: Sure, say that when lifeless isn't around ;)
<stub> The queue is empty on balleny
<kiko> I say it when he is around too
<spiv> kiko: FWIW, I'm still getting responses back from it as normal.
<jblack> hey, how about those three sentences?
<kiko> spiv, stub: perhaps the commits mailing list is broken?
<ddaa> email-based user interaction for merge requests suck by design IMO
<kiko> yeah yeah. 3 sentences. GO.
<mpt> DONE: some wiki work; fixed a bunch of menu bugs and some other bugs
<mpt> TODO: get laptop fixed; 2-column layout; finish MaloneFrontPages spec
<mpt> BLOCKED: laptop power connection broken; passport hasn't arrived yet
<matsubara> DONE: fixed upstream validator bug, fixed bug about backporting fix request not working for packages names with dots. Carnaval!
<matsubara> TODO: triage, fix oops report bugs (finish bug on email validation in the new account registration process and others) 
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<jblack> DONE: bzr support, documentation, advocacy, wiki & migration, lp packages
<jblack> TODO: Same
<jblack> BLOCKED: none
<kiko> DONE: holidays in brazil, hacked up some oops bugs, general management
<stub> DONE: Zope 3.2 migration work
<stub> TODO: Finalize Zope 3.2 migration work, production updates, PostgreSQL 8.1
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, librarian bits, SQLObject joins.py backport, supermirror work (both sftp and for ddaa).
<bradb> DONE: Landed new bug listings and advanced search. Landed fix for changing package/product updating the Cc list. Landed several other bugfixes.
<spiv> TODO: AuthserverCaching
<bradb> TODO: Finish off work on optional table/list view and customizable batch size. Other bugfixes.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: reviews. practically finished BugWatches implementation.fixed a few bugs.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<BjornT> TODO: start on mail notifications for bug watches. finish InitialSupporContact implementation.
<BjornT> BLOCKED:no
<ddaa> DONE: bzr-imports coding
<ddaa> TODO: deploy bzr-imports, support anonymous baz imports
<ddaa> BLOCKED: way too excited to do any coding today, also blocked on spiv vcs-imports-pull-list landing.
<kiko> TODO: send off commit report, fix final set of oopses assigned to me, management
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: bug #1681, soyuz <-> Rosetta integration testing and planning, bug #29467, bug #1887, dapper imports, user support, bug #33020.
<carlos> TODO: Finish fixing tests for #33020 and get it cherry picked, Answer #1681 review and get it merged, get #1887 merged, Finish POMsgSetPage implementation and get it merged.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29467 in rosetta "Import queue -- allow for mass approvals" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29467
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33020 in rosetta "Rosetta Imports page is not able to handle lot of entries" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33020
<daf> DONE: #6313, land optional-branch-title, bug triage, meeting summary, improve bug report reports
<daf> TODO: #31589, #31381
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, some updates to the branch status code, importd error reporting
<jamesh> TODO: handle remaining bugzilla imports (hopefully last time), code reviews, importd error reporting
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<stub> 45 mins. We done?
<kiko> sounds good
<kiko> thanks guys
<daf> MEETING ENDS
<carlos> cool
<mpt> We don't have kiko's three sentences ;-)
<kiko> mpt?
<mpt> oh, yes we do
<daf> or Steve's
* mpt missed them
<kiko> <SteveA> salgado DONE: ShipItForDapper, MirrorManagement and some random fixes.
<kiko> <SteveA> salgado TODO: Get MirrorManagement merged, ShipItForDapper, random fixes.
<kiko> <SteveA> salgado BLOCKED: No
<kiko> trigger happy?
* bradb & # shower, bbiab
<kiko> steve's DONE probably involves pycon and zope sprinting
<carlos> stub: How is going that migration script is there anything I can do to help you? It would be really good to get it done today so I can play a bit with it with our sampledata...
<kiko> his TODO involves mostly catching up and finishing the implementation work he started
<stub> carlos: Almost done.
<Kamion> ddaa: FYI I made a note at the bottom of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BzrRoundtripSvn about an extant implementation of the same idea in another system
<kiko> not BLOCKED as far as I know
<kiko> spiv, how's the backport going for joins.py?
<carlos> stub: ok
<jblack> kiko: We have properties inside
<ddaa> Kamion: thank you, I did not occur to me that SVK was similar.
<Mez> hmm - is there a rosetta admin here?
<kiko> jblack?
* jblack reads the post more carefully
<ddaa> Kamion: though actually supporting SVK is not an objective. If we can get it at little cost from the bzr roundtrip support, cool. Otherwise, it's at most something to avoid being aggressively incompatible with.
<mpt> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+spec/simplification has been reviewed by SteveA and is now pending your approval
<Kamion> ddaa: fair enough - just noting that at least taking the same approach would probably save time, since we know that approach works. :-)
<Kamion> (and is reasonably subversion-idiomatic - it's been discussed on devel@subversion I think)
<ddaa> I'll definitely look it into it. But you'll be amazed how easily DVCS can have massively incompatible data models.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: reading that irc log reminds me of ForeignBranches
<ddaa> LarstiQ: there's definitely some overlap
<ddaa> I imagine the "bzr commit on svn" would use a ForeignBranch.
<spiv> kiko: jamesh has a review comment I need to think about and deal with, but it's otherwise looking good.
<spiv> kiko: I'll either do that tonight or early in my day tomorrow.
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEolCHa.html
<LarstiQ> ddaa: interesting idea
<stub> carlos: It applies happily on staging. I *think* it does what you need.
<carlos> ok, I will check it. Thank you
<carlos> stub: should I put it as part of my DB patch?
<stub> carlos: If it does what you want then yes.
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> Kamion: also, being "svn idiomatic" is really not a goal by itself, since bzr use patterns are (purposefully) very different from svn use patterns. Just from the "SVK - Branch feature list" page, it look like this might scale badly to large numbers of feature branches.
<carlos> stub: thank you!
<mpt> Keybuk, so, what are all the things you want to see on your Bugs page?
* BjornT heads out for a while
<ddaa> Gah... wine people use SVK and GIT...
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> er - in LP- you can register a release
<Mez> but it says something about linking to a URL
<Mez> but gives you no place to link to a URL
<carlos> stub: hmm from what you said... Could I check on stating the migrated data or did you use another temp database?
<ddaa> Keybuk: see Mez
<stub> carlos: I haven't committed the changes to staging.
<Kamion> ddaa: (svk use patterns, OTOH, are relatively close to bzr use patterns)
<Kamion> I take your point about scaling
<stub> (applied, but rolled back)
<carlos> stub: ok, that's ok
<Mez> ddaa: o_O
<carlos> stub: hmm what about the path migration I told you we will need manual fixes
<ddaa> Mez: I wish I could help, but I never understood releases in launchpad
<ddaa> Kamion: I take your point about svk use patterns being similar to bzr's
<stub> carlos: If we need to make manual fixes before inserting the new TranslationImportQueueEntry records, then the data migration will need to be done seperately after the patch has been applied. And dropping the old columns will need to wait until the following rollout and be done in a seperate database patch.
<ddaa> actually, it's even worse, it looks like the wine people are using _all_ of CVS, SVN, SVK and GIT...
<Keybuk> mpt: what I want to see is
<mpt> ddaa, let's get them using bzr as well!
<carlos> stub: as I told you, that manual data migration could be done now, without any DB schema change
<Keybuk> 1) all bugs assigned to me that are unconfirmed-fix committed
<carlos> stub: it was a mistake we did with a previous change that we didn't migrate it
<Keybuk> 2) all unassigned bugs on packages I'm bug contact for that are the same
<stub> carlos: ok then. If we can do it before the rollout then all will be well. 
<Keybuk> 3) all subscribed bugs that I'm *not* reporter for, same state
<Keybuk> in a single list
<mpt> Keybuk, you mean "in the range from Unconfirmed to Fix Committed"?
<Keybuk> mpt: yeah
<mpt> ok
<Keybuk> that's pretty much the definition of "bugs I have to fix/investigate/care about today"
<Kamion> ddaa: then they're an ideal torture test for cross-revision-control-system imports :-)
<Keybuk> assigned and fix released/rejected = no longer care about
<ddaa> mpt: I mean that's scary... Well and SVN are just lame. And GIT and SVK are just ugly hacks...
<Keybuk> assigned to someone else = no longer care about (if I'm ordinarily bug contact)
<carlos> stub: when will you have time to do that migration? can we schedule it now for tomorrow (or later today if you have time)?
<Keybuk> bugs I reported = don't care about from a fix point of view
<Keybuk> I may still care about bugs I've subscribed to which I'm not assigned to, and didn't report
<sabdfl> stub: pg8.1 gave some errors when trying to build the db
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileamuH2O.html
<stub> carlos: What do I need to do?
<mpt> Keybuk, bugs you've reported that have been made Needs Info you need to deal with, but not the others
<stub> carlos: A patch can be prepared using staging, which I can then run on production.
<carlos> stub: I described it in my email. First you need to execute:
<carlos> UPDATE POFile
<carlos> SET path='po/' || language.code || COALESCE('@' || variant, '') || '.po'
<carlos> FROM Language
<carlos> WHERE POFile.language = Language.id AND pofile.path IS NULL;
<carlos> UPDATE POTemplate
<carlos> SET path = 'po/' || translationdomain || '.pot'
<carlos> FROM POTemplateName
<carlos> WHERE
<carlos>     POTemplate.potemplatename = POTemplateName.id
<carlos>     AND POtemplate.path IS NULL;
<carlos> after that, run two queries I gave you and I will provide you with another SQL patch to finish the migration
<Keybuk> mpt: needs info I probably have to at least check they haven't given the info, yes
<mpt> ok, that's simple enough
<mpt> thanks Keybuk 
<stub> carlos: This can all be prepared on staging
<carlos> sure
<stub> carlos: I can't remember if you have enough access
<carlos> stub: only read access
<stub> Ok. I'll run those two updates now on staging.
<carlos> so I need someone to run the UPDATES
<carlos> stub: ok, thank you
<spiv> ddaa: Another merge landed.
<ddaa> spiv: good news, now I'll try to merge that into my baz2bzr branch :)
<stub> carlos: Run
<carlos> stub: thanks
<sabdfl> kiko: good meeting
<sabdfl> can we speak by phone?
<carlos> stub: first review of your SQL patch looks really good, I think it does exactly what I want. Thank you
<stub> sabdfl: Ta
<sabdfl> stub: couldn't get further than that, no time to play and it looked like stuff you invented :-)
<stub> sabdfl: I don't think those warnings are anything to worry about.
<kiko> sabdfl, sorry, was finishing off report. I still need to add the last commits and send it off, can it wait till then?
<sabdfl> kiko: sure, i have about 20 minutes before i have to go into other meetings
<sabdfl> stub: it failed to start after that
<stub> sabdfl: That would be a different issue I suspect.
<kiko> cool
<bradb> mpt: Did you record Keybuk's feedback from earlier anywhere, or should I open a bug report?
<Keybuk> bradb: also malone still seems to say (unassigned) in the bug lists when it's not
<bradb> Keybuk: I hope to land the fix for that today.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> sabdfl, sent the report. how about that phone call?
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, i'll have to be walking
<kiko> sabdfl, it can be later if you prefer, I have plenty to do as well
<kiko> otherwise, dial in
<sabdfl> flush first
<kiko> very funny
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/products/judy looks like it might need nuking
<kiko> indeed.
<daf> SteveA: around?
<SteveA> daf: yes
<daf> I have a temporary workaround for the +sources redirect until you have a proper fix
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewUcB44.html
<daf> does that look OK?
<daf> (my motivation is that this accounts for a large portion of the spurious Not Founds we get each day)
<daf> bradb, BjornT: around?
<bradb> daf: yeah
<daf> /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/at/+bug/30498/+target and similar URLs
<daf> if I were going to add a redirect for this 404, where would it point to?
<daf> the bug page?
<bradb> +backport
<SteveA> daf: can you rewrite it using request.stepstogo ?
<daf> oh, interesting
<daf> ok, I'll so that
<daf> SteveA: I expect so
<SteveA> there's a bug in how you are using the traversal stack
<bradb> I didn't bother adding the redirect, because I figured it would be unlikely that there would be bookmarks or other refs to those URLs
<daf> bradb: search engines hit it a lot
<SteveA> daf, bradb: we shouldn't worry about 404s so much
<daf> I'm not hugely worried about them
<daf> but (a) they clutter up reports making them harder to read
<SteveA> if people mangle the URLs, then we can help them if they seem to be trying to do something useful.  but we should look more to making what they're trying to do more obvious in launchpad
<daf> and (b) they're often trivial to fix
<daf> the main problem is people accessing URLs that don't exist any more
<daf> rather than mangling
<SteveA> fixing them leaves cruft around the codebase
<SteveA> i don't care about search engine bots accessing urls and getting 404s
<SteveA> we should improve the reports, removing unimportant 404s, rather than making launchpad deal with these urls
<daf> it's arguably beneficial for LaunchpadGooglification
<SteveA> only in the very short term after a URL change
<SteveA> it is more important to strive for simplicity in the launchpad navigation code
<daf> +sources has been gone for a long time, but we still get many accesses to it
<SteveA> from what referers?
<SteveA> and what user agents?
<daf> from search bots only, as far as I can tell
<SteveA> then, we should not fix it
<SteveA> the search bots should get 404s
<daf> if we don't care about search engines at all, we should ignore them in the OOPS summaries
<SteveA> the only 404s we should care about are
<SteveA>  - ones where the referer is on a site we care about
<SteveA> other ones, we should basically ignore
<SteveA> any code that has been added to launchpad to support other causes of 404s should be carefully reconsidered
<daf> jamesh: what do you think about not listing OOPSes caused by search bots in the summaries?
<SteveA> i think we should list them, but put them in a separate section
<SteveA> the scripts are available, so maybe you can look at improving the summaries so that they work better for your processes, daf?
<daf> true, I'll give that a go
<SteveA> so, the code you showed me just now
<SteveA> do we want to keep that?
<daf> no
<SteveA> okay
<daf> I'll reject the associated bug
<daf> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30959
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30959 in launchpad "+sources/something should redirect to +source/something" [Normal,Rejected]  
<kiko> ugh
<daf> bradb: it's not clear that the last comment is associated with a status change
<daf> bradb: you're going to be interleaving metadata changes with the comments at some point, yes?
<bradb> daf: Yeah, it's the next "phase" in the relevant spec.
<daf> what's the spec called?
<daf> that's good to know
<bradb> daf: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugStatusChangesAsComments
<kiko> ddaa, nice work updating the logger code in update-branches!
<ddaa> thank you, now I need to roll it out :)
<ddaa> will probably do so early next week
<ddaa> then you can tell me how like the new output
<ddaa> at some point in the not-too-distant future we should also be able to get rid of all those spurious warnings
<LarstiQ> carlos: ah, there you are
<carlos> LarstiQ: hi
<dooglus> hi.  is there some way I can list all the malone bugs I have commented on?
<ddaa> by only scanning branches which were pulled since the last scan
<ddaa> that's also going to be very much needed once bzr imports get published
<ddaa> for simple performance reasons
<LarstiQ> carlos: does my last reaction to #33029 clear things up?
<carlos> LarstiQ: yeah, I know what you mean now, thanks. But I thought that 'bzr push' updates it already so the download is on sync already
<LarstiQ> carlos: sftp push does not update the workingtree, rsync does. In the past the rsync push was used, but not anymore
<carlos> oh, I see...
<LarstiQ> yeah
<LarstiQ> so, is your original problem still showing up?
<carlos> I removed the latin1 chars and did the commit. retrying it now after the bzr revert...
<carlos> LarstiQ: yeah, still getting the error
<LarstiQ> carlos: good
<carlos> if my name has the non ascii chars at ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<carlos> hmm, wait, it's UTF-8
* LarstiQ blinks
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> BjornT, can you check out a diff with me?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepfihdB.html
<kiko> BjornT, I'm confused as to why we need to both build and raise the exception /and/ store the exception in the view.
<kiko> that seems odd to me
<carlos> LarstiQ: confirmed, same problem. I tried using ISO-8859-1 and UTF-8 as the encoding for ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf and both fail with the same error
<ddaa> the committer (and a few other things, like the branch nick) are not properly unicodified in the testatement
<BjornT> kiko: SQLObjectAddView doesn't have top_of_page_errors, so if we don't store the error there, we can't display it. we could modify SQLObjectAddView to make this simpler though.
<LarstiQ> I can commit with kanji in email, but bzr log certainly prints out the wrong thing
<carlos> LarstiQ: I was able to commit until last Tuesday
<kiko> BjornT, it seems very strange -- why not just raise WidgetsError() with no string supplied?
<LarstiQ> carlos: got the relevant section of bazaar.conf for me?
<carlos> or at least I was aware last Tuesday
<carlos> LarstiQ: email
<carlos> I have now: email=Carlos Perello Marin <carlos.perello@canonical.com>
<carlos> and it works, I had before: email=Carlos Perell Marn <carlos.perello@canonical.com>
<carlos> and it fails
<BjornT> kiko: WidgetErrors expect a list of errors. it's used to determine how many input errors there are
<LarstiQ> carlos: thanks
<kiko> BjornT, it should be unified then -- it's silly to have the callsite need to store this in a local variable, I feel.
<kiko> anyway, my 2c, file a bug if you agree.
<LarstiQ> carlos: works here
<carlos> LarstiQ: perhaps it's related with the working tree....
<carlos> I don't know...
<BjornT> kiko: what do you think should be unified? i agree that SQLObjectAddView, SQLObjectEditView and GeneralFormView should be more unified.
<LarstiQ> carlos: this area is certainly problematic, so I'm going to look at it now, but I'm not sure what the cause of the exception is
<carlos> LarstiQ: just in case it would help you... my locale is en_GB.UTF-8
<carlos> LarstiQ: and I'm running dapper
<LarstiQ> carlos: ah, I'm running breezy
<LarstiQ> and have en_US as a locale, somehow
<bradb> Hm, I thought sftp was like 90% faster now? It still seems life-threateningly slow.
<stub> Should 'chunkydiff on' still be the default in launchpad.conf? It is currently off (and I'm having much more success with page tests with it being off and am wondering if I should change the comment)
<bradb> s/sftp/sftp push/
<bradb> jblack: ping
<bradb> stub: "success" isn't a word I'd use to describe the current failure output :)
<kiko> BjornT, I think supplying the exception message to WidgetsError and then having to store it in the view is awkward, just that. don't you?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, it should be enough to raise a WidgetsError, SQLObjectAddView should handle the rest.
<kiko> BjornT -- we communicate! cool. could you file a bug?
<BjornT> kiko: ok, i'll file a bug about it.
<kiko> thanks
<ddaa> kiko: it would be nice if I could have a review for launchpad/baz2bzr pretty soon, before I start building on it again.
<ddaa> kiko: not asking you specifically, just asking you to ask a reviewer
<carlos> stub: around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: I'm with the POFile.path and POTemplate.path fixing
<carlos> stub: I would want to take another approach as there are a lot of duplicates
<carlos> stub: Do you think you would get an sql sentence to represent something like:
<carlos>         if variant is None:
<carlos>             path_variant = ''
<carlos>         else:
<carlos>             path_variant = '@%s' % variant
<carlos>         # By default, we set as the path directory the same as the POTemplate
<carlos>         # one.
<carlos>         potemplate_dir = os.path.dirname(potemplate.path)
<carlos>         path = '%s/%s%s.po' % (potemplate_dir, language.code, path_variant)
<carlos> well, the variant part is already done
<carlos> the interesting part is to get the POTemplate.path field, get the dirname of it and use it to create the POFile.path dirname
<stub> Should be doable - just need to create a stored procedure to do the os.path.dirname bit. Or maybe do the whole thing and simplify the SQL
<carlos> stub: do you think you would have time to do it today before leaving?
<carlos> pretty please.... :-P
<stub> CREATE OR REPLACE FUNCTION dirname(path text) RETURNS text AS
<stub> $$
<stub> import os.path
<carlos> oh, cheater! you are using python :-P
<stub> return os.path.dirname(path)
<stub> $$ LANGUAGE plpythonu
<carlos> stub: ok, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewDTSPu.html
<carlos> stub: could you execute that on staging?
<carlos> stub: I removed the IS NULL check as that's not true anymore, and, anyway, it's safe to do that
<stub> launchpad_staging=# create OR REPLACE FUNCTION dirname(path text) RETURNS text AS
<stub> launchpad_staging-# $$
<stub> launchpad_staging$# import os.path
<stub> launchpad_staging$# return os.path.dirname(args[0] )
<stub> launchpad_staging$# $$ LANGUAGE plpythonu IMMUTABLE RETURNS NULL ON NULL INPUT;
<stub> CREATE FUNCTION
<stub> launchpad_staging=# select dirname('/foo/bar');
<stub>  dirname
<stub> ---------
<stub>  /foo
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> (need to use args[0]  instead of path due to plpythonu not understanding parameter names)
<carlos> oh, ok
<carlos> interesting to know htat
<stub> carlos: the second sql fragment is broken - POFile.potemplate.POTemplate.id should have an '=' in there instead of the '.' I assume?
<carlos> hmm, right
<carlos> I'm fixing it atm
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexZPaaa.html
<carlos> jordi: hi
<stub> carlos: run and committed on staging.
<carlos> stub: thanks
<kiko> thanks stub good work
<carlos> stub: ok now we have "only" 350 entries to fix manually vs the 13000 we got before...
<jordi> hi
<ddaa> carlos: how does bzr work when you save your committer id in UTF8?
<LarstiQ> carlos: if you're not too busy, mind joining #bzr? Zindar just hit what looked like the same unicode bug, but can't reproduce it anymore
<ddaa> In a way that is consistent with your locale...
<LarstiQ> is it possible to express bug relations, like '#nnn blocked by #nnn'?
<kiko> LarstiQ, no, it isn't. 
<LarstiQ> is that planned?
<kiko> can you describe your use case in an email to launchpad-users?
<LarstiQ> sure
<kiko> it's the subject of controversy, so it will help if you describe the problem
<carlos> ddaa: no UTF-8 but latin1
<ddaa> carlos: how does bzr work when you save your committer id in UTF8?
<ddaa> bzr expects user data to be consistent with the locale
<carlos> ddaa: same error
<carlos> LarstiQ: Just a minute I'm on the phone...
<ddaa> carlos: thank you
* bradb & # lunch
<LarstiQ> kiko-fud: does that help?
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah
<salgado> BjornT, I have a branch from mark on my queue which I only saw today. he said he'd like to get this reviewed before the weekend, but I'm affraid I won't be able to do it because of shipit, so I'm looking for someone to take over that branch. would it be possible for you to review it?
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, i'd rather that you' push it off to someone else. i've already done quite a lot reviewing this week, and have promised to review carlos branch as well.
<carlos> daf: hi, around?
<salgado> BjornT, fair enough. thanks anyway
<Sanitarium_23> hello everyone... is there anyone here that could help me solve my little problem
<Sanitarium_23> about ubuntu
<carlos> Sanitarium_23: if you have any problem with Ubuntu, is better that you ask at #ubuntu
<Sanitarium_23> thank you carlos
<carlos> Sanitarium_23: you are welcome
<doko_> bradb: I see that allmost all bugs files for the open.office.org2?-* packages are assigned to the openoffice.org2?-amd64 source package. please could you change that?
<bradb> doko_: Malone is getting that from the Soyuz data. How would you prefer it to work?
<kiko> LarstiQ, let me check
<bradb> doko_: Put otherwise, for cases when one bp name can be part of more than one sp name, we're sort of screwed.
<kiko> yeah, it works, thanks
<LarstiQ> k
<LarstiQ> it might not solve the controversy, but the debian bts folk should have some food for that
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> BjornT: i just took that review from salgado.  i'll look at it tomorrow.
<doko_> bradb: could you default it to the non amd64 source package?
<bradb> doko_: We might be able to do a hack for that. How often does this happen for other BPs and SPs? What are the -foo endings that we should special-case?
<doko_> bradb: openoffice.org2-amd64 and openoffice.org-amd64 is the only kind of this crack
<bradb> hm
<kiko> bradb, can you explain why this is happening?
<bradb> kiko: I'm guessing the Soyuz code [0] 's the -amd64 package.
<kiko> bradb, I thought this wasn't "soyuz code" but a method we wrote for malone?
<daf> carlos: pong
<bradb> kiko: Nope. It uses IDistribution.getPackageNames
<bradb> Heh, this is lovely:
<bradb>         # PublishedPackageView uses the actual text names.
<bradb>         for p in publishings:
<bradb>             sourcepackagenametxt = p.sourcepackagename
<bradb>             break
<bradb>         sourcepackagename = SourcePackageName.byName(sourcepackagenametxt)
<kiko> bradb, who added getPackageNames?
<bradb> kiko: Dunno. It's been around for a long time, I think.
* bradb annotates
<bradb> revno: 2705
<bradb> message:
<bradb>   r=spiv, mark's soyuz loving.
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> salgado, have some time for a simple registry review?
<kiko> or BjornT?
<BjornT> kiko: i can do it soon
<kiko> rock and roll
<kiko> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileR2zJUb.html
<BjornT> kiko: what does the patch fix/do?
<kiko> it: a) makes the product and project listings more consistent b) fixes bug 5596 c) removes some duplicated code in favor of using a small inline template d) fixes the actions portlet for projects
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5596 in launchpad "/products/+all and /projects/+all have a dumb title" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5596
<kiko> BjornT, it's mainly factoring code that is already in pro*-listing-detailed out of the mail -all and -index templates 
<ddaa> sabdfl: ping
<ddaa> sabdfl: I would like to allow vcs imports to be published for products/projects which have not been reviewed. Would you be happy with relaxing this constraint?
<kiko> ddaa, perhaps use email so we have this conversation registered in the list?
<kiko> this is the sort of thing IRC is particularly bad for
<ddaa> mpf... right... I just wanted to get this patch done ASAP, since it's getting in the way for something I need next week.
<ddaa> (though I _can_ work around)
<kiko> did you get the paramiko issue solved, ddaa?
<ddaa> sabdfl: see you on launchpad@
<kiko> maybe you can give that rationale in the message as well then
<ddaa> kiko: I worked around the immediate problem I had (which involved rsyncing a few gigabytes through chinstrap)
* kiko sighs
<BjornT> kiko: looks good, r=bjornt
<ddaa> kiko: but I have still no update on the two RT that are due tommorrow.
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> ddaa, what is the second rt#? I only know of 3241
<ddaa> I think I liked to it in a comment...
* ddaa checks
<kiko> BjornT, do you have a suggestion for bug 29778?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29778 in launchpad "add project link to product" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29778
<ddaa> kiko: the other one is #3121
<kiko> ddaa, what's it about?
<ddaa> both requests are about making it possible to publish bzr imports
<kiko> the first is about paramiko
<kiko> what about the second one?
<ddaa> the second one is about the place to sftp to using paramiko :)
<kiko> I see
<BjornT> kiko: can't we just add a link in the product overview portlet?
<kiko> BjornT, we could either link the title (I don't like that very much) or add some text, but what would the text be?
<BjornT> kiko: i was talking about adding a link in the product portlet, not in the project portlet. actually, i think the project portlet probably could be removed, it's not very visible anyway.
<bradb> kiko: Do you have time to drive-by my fix for bug 6026?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6026 in malone "Oops from changing bug's product when milestone is set" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6026
<kiko> bradb, yes
<kiko> BjornT, okay, gotcha
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileG0BflE.html
<kiko> bradb, that code in mailnotification is kinda gnarly
<kiko> bradb, and are you sure bugtask_after_notification.product is not-None?
<kiko> is it asserted somewhere?
<bradb> kiko: Yes, because of the IUpstreamBugTask.providedBy
<kiko> okay
<kiko> bradb, r=kiko
<bradb> kiko: cheers
<kiko> bradb, actually
<kiko> could you avoid using milestone_cleared entirely and just put the addWarningNotification inside the upper if clause?
<bradb> kiko: I'm not sure, because there might be tx issues if the applyChanges fails
<bradb> It seemed to me to be safe only after that call
<bradb> er, applyWidgetsChanges
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> not a big deal anyway
<matsubara> Anyone using dapper with firefox 1.5.0.1? Could you try to reproduce bug 32950?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32950 in malone "Cannot add comments on any bug report" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32950
<kiko> BjornT, if you can reply to the email Re: Request incoming.. email I just sent you, I'd appreciate it.
<kiko> (we will collate into RT)
<BjornT> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> hey
<kiko> does anyone have a V3  RSA PGP key?
<LarstiQ> kiko: you just want a v3 key, or from launchpad people?
<LarstiQ> kiko: f081195d 
<kiko> LarstiQ, well, I want someone who has it to try and register it in launchpad
<LarstiQ> Sven Guckes is registered in launchpad, and has a v3 key
<kiko> do you know this character?
<LarstiQ> know is a strong word, but I could try to ask
<kiko> that would be awesome
<sabdfl> ddaa: pong
<sabdfl> ddaa: sure
<ddaa> sabdfl: can you reply to my message on the mailing list?
<ddaa> at least for the record
<sabdfl> ddaa: ok
<ddaa> thanks
<lifeless> morning
<ddaa> oops, I sent it to rince... resending to ubuntu.com
<ddaa> hello lifeless
<ddaa> I think yesterday you told me to expect to hear back from you about something, do you remember what it was?
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, and you did directly from spiv
<ddaa> ok
<kiko> matsubara, are you still unable to reproduce bug 33203?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33203 in launchpad "poll: dates are not properly validated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33203
<matsubara> kiko: I only tried that day. I thought I had left a comment on the bug.
<kiko> you did I believe
<matsubara> kiko: no, I didn't. Just opened it here on the browser and there's no comment.
<kiko> oh
<matsubara> kiko: left a comment there and asked for more details on how to reproduce it. Also changed the status to Needs Info.
<kiko> matsubara, is it a dupe of bug 2732?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2732 in launchpad "Adding a poll with a finish date before start date causes error" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2732
<kiko> lifeless, saw my email on PQM mail to arch-commits? any clue what's up?
<matsubara> kiko: I don't think so because the reporter said he didn't get any error, just a changed date.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> okay
<kiko> carlos, are you aware of bug 31146? is it a dupe?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31146 in rosetta "Too many fields in Polish translation of Ubuntu Documentation (quicktour)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31146
<lifeless> kiko: wasn't much detail in your mail, so I'm going to have to dig to figure out
<kiko> lifeless, there has been no mail to arch-commits for two days
<carlos> kiko: first time I see it...
<lifeless> kiko: are you saying that commits go through ok but no mail is hitting the list ?
<kiko> there have been multiple commits to PQM meanwhile
<kiko> correct
<kiko> sorry for the lack of detail, I'm all over the shop today
<carlos> daf: still around?
<lifeless> ok. Have you asked the mail admins if there are internal glitches? (thats my first stop)
<kiko> lifeless, apparently stuart checked balleny and the queue was empty
<kiko> that may mean the emails were bounced though
<kiko> I haven't asked, no
<kiko> matsubara, did you manage to land your code?
<BjornT> lifeless: pqm does send out success/failure mails successfully though.
<kiko> lifeless, right, BjornT's the man
<matsubara> kiko: yes. At least I got the pqm email with the success status. but no word from dilys or the arch-commits list
<kiko> ddaa, as you see "email works" ;)
<daf> carlos: yes
<carlos> daf: I'm going to have dinner soon, would you want to talk later or you prefer to leave it for tomorrow? (I will prepare a prototype tonight anyway)
<kiko> daf, ping?
<daf> carlos: I suggest you let me know when you have the prototype
<daf> kiko: pong
<carlos> daf: ok
<kiko> daf, how about we move timeout bugs to a separate milestone?
<kiko> I get the feeling that the oops milestone is too crowded and that crashes can be directly fixed, whereas timeouts rarely so
<daf> carlos: but don't take too long over it!
<daf> that's an interesting idea
<daf> it doesn't cost us 
<carlos> daf: will concentrate on it now and leave the data migration for later, don't worry
<kiko> daf, are you +1 on it?
<daf> it doesn't cost us much to try it
<kiko> daf, right
<daf> I'm +0.5 on it, I think
<kiko> how about we do the following
<kiko> I update the bugs
<kiko> you update the wiki docs?
<daf> ok
<kiko> cool
<kiko> daf, are you okay with the name "oops-timeout", or just "timeout"?
<kiko> the reason I ask is because both are, in theory, oopses
<kiko> daf, ping?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py?q=milestone%3Aoops+-status%3Afix_released+-status%3Afix_committed+-status%3Arejected&s=assignee
<kiko> this is our current set of crashers
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py?q=milestone%3Aoops-timeout+-status%3Afix_released+-status%3Afix_committed+-status%3Arejected&s=assignee
<daf> cool
<kiko> daf, now, we need to assign the crashers and get them fixed by a deadline
<kiko> and I mean, a DEADline
<lifeless> kiko: I sent a test email
<lifeless> kiko: its gone nowhere
<kiko> lifeless, how come we get a confirmation mail back from PQM, though?
<lifeless> kiko: that is an interested question.
<kiko> so it is :)
<elmo> umm, stupid bzr question
<elmo> I just merged my rf-dak tree with soyuz production and it reverted a bunch of my local changes
<elmo> I thought merge was like suppose to do what I want AND find me a pony, not randomly undo my work
<LarstiQ> you had committed local changes?
<elmo> yes
<LarstiQ> Iirc I saw troublesome messages earlier today
* LarstiQ scrolls back
<LarstiQ> hmm, can't seem to find it
<LarstiQ> elmo: I don't know how the branches in question look like, but I don't think that should be happening, no
<elmo> [and while, I'm ranting, why on earth does bzr not DEPEND on python2.4-celementtree, gar] 
<ddaa> elmo++
<ddaa> it just makes no deb packaging sense
<daf> carlos: how's it going?
<carlos> daf: just came back from dinner...
<elmo> oh, I think the 3 way diff imploded
<elmo> bzr could really do with sign posting that as very different from a normal conflict
#launchpad 2006-03-08
<lifeless> elmo: file a bug please if its an archive we can peek at
<lifeless> elmo: we need the revno each involved branch is at
<elmo> lifeless: well it's launchpad stuff on chinstrap, does that count?
<lifeless> means only me and mpool can analyse it
<elmo> lifeless: a failure to merge is always a bug?  I thought it could just  be unresolvable
<lifeless> a revert of your changes that was not the result of the other branch merging-and-rejecting your change is a bug
<lifeless> had the other branch already merged you?
<elmo> sorry, I'm probably being unclear, it didn't silently revert stuff.  it complained about 3 way diff failing and that there were conflicts, and left me with foo{,.BASE,.OTHER,.THIS}... I only originally saw foo and that's what made me whine about reversions, because after I manually resolved the "<<<<" marked bits, I was left with a file that was a big reversion of my changes.  if that makes more sense
<elmo> and I'm not sure if they merged me, I can check
<elmo> he'd merged me in the past yes, but not the revisions that got reverted
<carlos> daf: http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/rosetta/imports
<carlos> daf: the form submission doesn't work, I just did the html part of the form
<daf> carlos: I think we only need 3 buttons
<daf> carlos: Approve, Delete, Block
<daf> maybe even only two
<daf> Approve, Block
<daf> if an admin is viewing the page, you can add both buttons to each row
<carlos> daf: then the deleted status is useless as you don't have a way to delete anything...
<daf> remind me what "Blocked" means
<daf> actually, a better idea might be to have checkboxes
<daf> er, radio buttons
<carlos> daf: blocked is to do things like this: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+blocked
<carlos> daf: glib has the same .pot and .po files on different parts of the tree
<daf> Needs Rivew | evolution in Ubuntu Hoary | es.po | Carlos | 23:13 | [Download]  | (*) | ( ) | ( ) |
<carlos> and we are interested only on one of them, the others must be 'blocked' so we don't need to review them every time to remove them
<daf> columns are Approve, Block, Delete
<daf> so you can set the status on a bunch of things
<daf> and submit the form once
<daf> do you see what I mean?
<carlos> daf: the table is already too big that will break more the UI....
<carlos> daf: the idea is good but the UI sucks...
<daf> then don't use a table
<daf> or fold the columns
<daf> || Origin: glib2.0 in Ubuntu Dapper \n Uploader: Rosetta Admins \n Uploaded: 2006-02-25 || (*) || ( ) || ( ) ||
<carlos> daf: I know the mean of fold but I don't get the meaning of it on this context...
<carlos> ohoel, I see
<carlos> s/ohoel/ohh/
<ohoel> o.O
<daf> s#\n#<br/># if that makes it clearer
<carlos> no, I get the idea...
<daf> what do you think?
<daf> maybe we can try it out quickly
<carlos> daf: it sounds good
<carlos> yes, I'm doing the changes now
<carlos> but
<carlos> we are missing a way to show that the import failed or needs review or is imported
<carlos> daf: we cannot remove the Status information
<daf> of course
<daf> I was just being lazy :)
<daf> use your imagination
<carlos> ohoel, I thought you wanted to use the radio buttons as a way to show its status
<daf> that might be worth a separate column
<ohoel> carlos: should I change my name? ;)
<carlos> fuck... gnome-xchat is changing ohhh, with ohoel....
<carlos> ohoel: sorry dude
<ohoel> no worries, mkes me feel special ;)
<kiko> daf, a question for you
<kiko> shouldn't scrape.py include shipit bugs?
<daf> it should
<kiko> it isn'
<kiko> t
<daf> now it does
<daf> and it should also sync shipit changes
<kiko> daf, does it operate from a cache? it's pretty cool
<daf> yup
<kiko> daf, I was thinking we should use it to model what +milestone does
<daf> directory of pickles :)
<kiko> +milestone right now is a disaster
<daf> I should change it to use sqlite or something, but it works ok
<daf> ssh chinstrap
<daf> bzr branch /home/daf/public_html/bugs
<daf> I'd like to spend time making the query engine more flexible so I can do more MaloneSearch-like things
<daf> allow it to be given query schemas rather than just going on attributes
<daf> where's this +milestone page
<daf> ?
<carlos> daf: http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/rosetta/imports
<carlos> still bad UI...
<daf> it's a start
<daf> suggestion: use <strong> on Source/Path/...
<daf> s/Entry/Details/
<daf> maybe mpt has some ideas for us
<carlos> yeah, I suppose it's ok to leave it that way until he can take a look
<daf> as long as you and Jordi can use it
<daf> that's the important thing
<carlos> daf: can you log in?
<daf> sure
<carlos> I think you are missing the edit link
<carlos> just to be sure you see the whole table
<carlos> I'm going to move the Download and Edit link to the end of the table
<daf> yeah, I see it now
<daf> "Import into:" is blank
<carlos> daf: yes, I'm going to hide it when we don't have that information
<carlos> and the Block and Approve radio buttons will be available only if you are an admin
<daf> also, can you add a "Leave" column, which has the default radio button entry?
<carlos> daf: yes, I was thinking on that...
<daf> that way you can change it back if you make a mistake
<carlos> daf: What about use check buttons?
<daf> why a check button?
<carlos> that way we don't need one extra column
<carlos> you can have one selected or none
<daf> hmm
<carlos> using a group
<carlos> so you get the same functionality we have with the radio buttons
<daf> oh, does that work?
<carlos> I think so
<carlos> yes
<carlos> but need to check
<daf> do blocks happen manually or automatically or both?
<carlos> what do you mean?
<daf> mpt!
<daf> carlos: how does an import get into the Blocked status?
<carlos> daf: a Rosetta Expert sets it as blocked
<daf> ah
<daf> why do we block rather than delete?
<carlos> daf: we cannot use checkboxes as I suggested it doesn't work
<carlos> daf: because with next package import, you will need to delete them again
<daf> I suspected as much
<daf> ah!
<daf> I understand now
<carlos> daf: if you set it as blocked, you will get those entries automatically ignored
<daf> got it
<carlos> ok
<mpt> hi daf
<daf> carlos and I were just discussing the design of the imports page
<mpt> ditto what SteveA said about 404s
<daf> we have a prototype
<daf> for now, it mainly needs to be usable by jordi and carlos
<mpt> They should generally be fixed at the source or not at all, rather than the destination
<mpt> anyway, imports
<daf> we have something ok, I think, but perhaps you can suggest some improvements
<carlos> daf. mpt: http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/rosetta/imports
<mpt> that looks reallly ... odd
* mpt has just woken up and can't spelll
<carlos> mpt: yeah, that's what we need your help ;-)
<mpt> The "Details" cell, and therefore the entire row, is more than half the height of my browser window
<daf> perhaps we should abandon the table entirely
<mpt> So, one thing to do would be to reduce the number of cells per row
<kiko> same here
<mpt> For example, the radio buttons could be changed to a <select>
<mpt> [ Leave     :^] 
<daf> let's try that
<mpt> though that would require a drag, rather than a click, for processing each item
<daf> indeed
<daf> most users will only get the Leave/Delete option
<daf> only admins get all four
<mpt> most users?
<mpt> So any random person can delete imports?
<kiko> carlos, did you manage to work around bug 33029?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33029 in bzr "UnicodeDecodeError in Testament.as_short_text" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33029
<carlos> kiko: yes, I removed the non ascii chars and did the commit and merge into rocketfuel
<daf> mpt: only ones they've added
<kiko> cool
<mpt> ok
<daf> so the radio buttons will be hidden or disalbed for other people's imports
<daf> in fact, we can make it so that we just have a [Delete]  button for the rows the user has uploaded
<daf> they're unlikely to need to delete many items at once
<daf> how bad would it be to have a two-row design?
<daf> information/actions
<mpt> What's the empty cell for?
<daf> || Status || Source || Path || Uploader || Upload time ||
<daf> || (*) Leave ( ) Approve ( ) Block ( ) Delete ||
<daf> what empty cell?
<carlos> mpt: a link to the edit page
<carlos> mpt: it's not empty if you are an admin, I suppose we should remove it if you are not an admin so you don't see it
<daf> carlos: put Edit in the th for that column
<mpt> "the edit page"?
<daf> the page to edit that entry
<daf> http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/rosetta/imports/1
<carlos> mpt: to select where that entry will be imported
<daf> login: foo.bar@canonical.com
<carlos> upps I broke the tal page...
<mpt> indeed :-)
* mpt had already logged in when daf suggested it
<daf> :)
<daf> mpt: what do you think of the last design I suggested?
<mpt> Why do we need so many columns?
<daf> which ones would we remove?
<mpt> Do Source, Path, Uploader, and Upload time really need to be in separate columns?
<carlos> mpt: it's info we need to render, we don't mind how we represent it
<mpt> Can status be changed only of imports that are in "Needs Review", or of imports that are in any status?
<daf> carlos: what's the "Import Into" part?
<carlos> daf: a link to a POTemplate or POFile where that entry will be imported
<daf> why is it null in the example?
<carlos> daf: because we need to review it ;-)
<carlos> daf: check it now
<carlos> daf: it's not empty now
<daf> eww
<carlos> it's not the right value, but you get the idea
<daf> POFile displaynames are horribly verbose
<daf> but yeah, I get the idea
<carlos> kiko: why is https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/28851 a duplicate of https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/28977 instead of the other way?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28851 in rosetta "pot import failing" [Normal,In progress]  
<carlos> kiko: 28851 has much more information than 28977...
<carlos> mpt: the status can be changed on imports with any status
<carlos> mpt: but the most common change is from Needs Review to other status
<mpt> carlos, how many will be in a batch?
<carlos> mpt: I was thinking on 100 entries per page
<carlos> mpt: but I'm open to any suggestion
<mpt> carlos, and out of 100, about how many would need to be approved, how many deleted, and how many blocked?
<kiko> carlos, I don't care either way, but they are dupes.
<carlos> kiko: true, but I prefer if 28851 is the main one, I will do that change, don't worry
<carlos> mpt: well, it depends on the batch you are at
<carlos> mpt: usually, the delete action will not be used  too often
<carlos> the blocked one would be used with many entries at the same time when needed
<carlos> and the Approved one... usually will not be used a lot on that form until I implement/fix the bug #29467
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29467 in rosetta "Import queue -- allow for mass approvals" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29467
<mpt> carlos, tell me if I have this right: Changing an item's status to "Approved" leaves it in the queue until the importer gets to it. Changing an item's status to "Blocked" or "Delete" removes it immediately. Correct?
<carlos> mpt: no, all the entries remain on the queu
<kiko> carlos, who is bug 1681 waiting for?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1681 in rosetta "Viewing a translation page fails in unix2newlines" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1681
<carlos> the deleted ones will be removed after two days on the queue
<mpt> ahhh.
<carlos> mpt: the blocked ones will remain there for ever but at the end of the batching
<carlos> kiko: it's waiting for me answering SteveA, but it's nearly finished
<kiko> carlos, okay, cool
<carlos> I try to finish with those bugs when I wait for the tests
<kiko> daf, can we revisit bugs 2948 and 2892?
<mpt> carlos, so
<mpt> []  es.po in Ubuntu Hoary Evolution       [ Needs Review :^]  _Download_ _Edit_
<mpt>     Uploaded by Carlos Perell? Mar?n on 2006-03-03 01:13:46 SAST
<carlos> mpt: what's the first []  for?
<mpt> an icon for the file
<mpt> I can add that later
<carlos> so we use two rows per entry
<mpt> right
<daf> kiko: yes, but in the morning
<carlos> mpt: and we don't show the place where it will be imported
<daf> kiko: I need to crash
<mpt> oh
<kiko> daf, okay, ping me then. thanks
<mpt> carlos, I'm not sure what that "Import into:" is for
<carlos> mpt: most of the time we don't have that value, we will have it for sure when the status is 'Approved'
<carlos> mpt: it tells you the IPOFile or IPOTemplate where this entry will be imported
<mpt> So, that would be a third row
<carlos> ok
<AlinuxOS> buenas tardes people, how can I see the future Dappers packages list in lauchpad, I would like to import some translations.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: dapper translations are not yet ready. Working on that atm
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ok, but will it possible to see al Dappers CD's packages list?
<AlinuxOS> to see all applications included into dapper main.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: you can see all packages already, yes
<carlos> AlinuxOS: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> kiko: is there any way to get all dapper packages?
<carlos> I only see a search form
<spiv> carlos: AlinuxOS isn't even asking for all dapper packages.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, yes
<spiv> carlos: But for the packages in main or on the CD.
<carlos> well, all package in main...
<spiv> (or at least, that's how it appears to me)
<AlinuxOS> I would like to see all list, if I type * in search box... no list appears
<daf> carlos: SELECT name FROM sourcepackagename WHERE ... :)
<carlos> daf: :-P
<daf> there's https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<daf> but not https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+allpackages
<carlos> AlinuxOS: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/af would give you the info you want. We are going to fix that page soon to have all templates
<carlos> AlinuxOS: and dapper will have only resources from main
<carlos> so universe packages will not be there
<carlos> change 'af' with your language code
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ah so it's future projec right ?
<daf> there's a bug on that
<AlinuxOS> it's not available in this moment, right?
<daf> if you want to subsribe to it
<daf> for progress updates
<carlos> AlinuxOS: the page exists but it misses some templates
<daf> kiko: remind me to talk about the +milestone page tomorrow
<AlinuxOS> carlos, ok :)
<AlinuxOS> thank you
<carlos> you are welcome
<carlos> mpt: http://gollum.pemas.net:8086/rosetta/imports
<daf> carlos: !
<daf> carlos: it doesn't make sense to allow admins to manually set the Failed status
<carlos> daf: it's a mockup and that select shows also the selected status not only a choice of selection
<carlos> s/of/to/
<carlos> s/of selection/to select/
<carlos> daf: so Failed will appear only if the entry is already set as Failed
<daf> hmm, that makes more sense
<daf> I'm sure mpt will make you DTRT
<carlos> DTRT?
<daf> Do The Right Thing
<carlos> the table is a bit ugly as it's atm....
<daf> it's a caterpillar
<carlos> I suppose there should be any way to change it for a pretty one but not tonight...
<irvin> hi is www.launchpad.com supposed to redirect to gollum?
<daf> er
<daf> launchpad.com is nothing to do with us
<daf> launchpad.net should not redirect to gollum
<daf> gollum is carlos' laptop
<irvin> my bad launchpad.net 
<carlos> daf: well, it's my home server
<irvin> probably my cache... sorry for the noise
<carlos> mpt: hi, could you "bless" the new layout, please?
<carlos> that way I will finish its implementation tomorrow morning...
<mpt> carlos, use <table class="listing">
<mpt> <tr> for the file name
<mpt> <tr class="secondary"> for the other rows
<mpt> and I don't see why you're using colspan="2" on the first cell -- you're not splitting that column anywhere else.
<daf> make the file name the download link
<daf> and instead of []  put an edit icon next to the edit link
<carlos> mpt: I tried to get more space for it, ignore that, I'm going to revert that change
<mpt> "If you're looking for web design companies, hair replacement, buy domain name or anything similar, go ahead and browse our comprehensive resource directory."
<mpt> That is awesome.
<mpt> I'm looking for buy domain name AND hair replacement!
<mpt> One-stop shopping!
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> daf: the []  was took from other forms on launchpad where they have similar actions
<daf> those forms suck
<carlos> daf: about the Download link... I don't think the user will understand that the link for 'es.po' is to download the file....
<carlos> at least not with the current UI
<daf> put a download icon next to it?
<daf> icons make everything better
<mpt> Launchpad has too many icons
<daf> surely that's impossible
<mpt> but yeah, there should be an icon for each import
<carlos> let's the 'icon war' begin....
<daf> icons are always good
<kiko> but pornlets are better
<kiko> now daf GO TO BED
<daf> tell carlos that
<daf> it's 2:15 am for him
<daf> actually, I'll tell him
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: GO TO BED
<mpt> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+spec/simplification
<carlos> mpt: do you agree on removing the download text and move it to the filename as daf suggests?
<carlos> daf: I'm mostly ready to go to bed ;-)
<mpt> carlos, only if you use a download icon right next to it
<kiko-zzz> I'll look at it
<kiko-zzz> thanks
<kiko-zzz> I will crush my 4 oops bugs tomorrow like the babies they are
<carlos> mpt: ok, but then you will not be able to add an icon for the entry or you will have two icons together..
<carlos> is that ok?
<carlos> It's ok for me
<carlos> I will take that silence as an ok....
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> daf: you are next!!!
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> Good night!
<carlos> daf, mpt: Thanks for your input
<mpt> carlos, I meant use the download icon as the icon for the entry
<kiko-zzz> somebody needs to help carlos with his oopsers...
* mpt hands carlos a roll of toilet paper
<LarstiQ> heh
<beyond> hi mpt
<spiv> lifeless/stub: pqm appears to be hung
<spiv> stu1: pqm appears to be hung
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt
<mpt> stu1, the Fatal Network Web site used to exist (I visited it a couple of times in 2003), then Jasper tried to sell it, and I guess failed, so it seems he's now using the same IP address for one of his Web design clients
<mpt> But neither the tech review site nor the herbal remedies site have anything to do with open source software.
<mpt> hi ajmitch
<lifeless> spiv - my turn to leave cron disabled
<lifeless> spiv: I was looking at this failure to mail out notifications
<spiv> lifeless: I wondered if that might have been the case.  I don't mind, just so long as there's no unknown problems...
<G0SUB> jordi 
<G0SUB> SteveA 
<mpt_> mdz, ping
<SteveA> morning
<G0SUB> SteveA you know what happened?
<SteveA> G0SUB: no idea.  i just got back from the US
<G0SUB> SteveA heh, that day I mailed rosetta-users about the language team ...
<G0SUB> SteveA after that, I came back and saw that some other team has already hijacked the project :)
<SteveA> is that good or bad?
<G0SUB> SteveA `hijacking' is never good :)
<G0SUB> SteveA it was precisely what I was trying to avoid
<SteveA> G0SUB: i expect carlos will be around in an hour or two.
<G0SUB> SteveA jordi has mailed them
<G0SUB> bengali has two locales ... bn_IN (India) & bn_BD (Bangladesh) ... they are from BD and have hijacked the generic bn
<G0SUB> so jordi has told them to change theirs to bn-BD and we keep bn-IN
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> so, it's being sorted out
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> daf: ping
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi BjornT 
<SteveA> couple of things...
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/32117
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32117 in launchpad "Template productseries-hctstatus-core.pt is wrongly calling getPackageName" [Normal,In progress]  
<SteveA> i see that david attempted to change the assignee and stuff in an email command
<SteveA> but it was at the end of the message, so perhaps it didn't work
<SteveA> maybe the email system needs a warnings capability, so that when commands don't appear, but do appear to be malformed, a warning email goes back to the submitted
<SteveA> submitter, that is
<SteveA> saying "looks like you were trying to do something, but launchpad didn't understand.  here are some docs about what you should do"
<SteveA> BjornT: also, what happened about spiv's spiv/launchpad/rename-buttsource review?  did that get approved and merged?
<BjornT> SteveA: as far as i see, he set the initial assignee to daf, then later assigned it to himself
<carlos> morning
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, spiv's branch is approved and merged
<SteveA> hmm, so he did
<SteveA> i really do want to get status changes shown along with comments
<SteveA> especially when email commands are left in the comments
<SteveA> because it can be misleading
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<mpt> <mpt> carlos, I meant use the download icon as the icon for the entry
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, definitely. mpt has asked me to finish the implementation part of BugHistory, i'll try to get it done soon.
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> Good morning paddlers.
<carlos> mpt: ok
<Mr_DuDe> hmmm?
<Mr_DuDe> .
<G0SUB> when I go to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators, I see the name of our team
<G0SUB> but on my team page I see `` None of the members of Ubuntu Bengali (IN) Translators are teams, and nor is it a member of any other team.''
<G0SUB> why?
<G0SUB> SteveA ?
<SteveA> it just means that your team has only individual people as members of the team
<SteveA> it doesn't have any sub-teams
<SteveA> if you had, like, 1000 bengali translators
<G0SUB> SteveA but isn't our team a member of the ubuntu-translators team?
<SteveA> and they were organised so that some people translated desktop apps and others server apps (for example), you might want to have subteams
<G0SUB> hmm, i see
<SteveA> i don't think the ubuntu-translators team is a team as such.  it is a "rosetta group"
<G0SUB> I see
<G0SUB> one more Q, when I do bengali translations for ubuntu, who reviews & approves them? [they always get accepted as suggestions] 
<SteveA> i think that's linked to the question of the official team for a locale
<SteveA> that you and jordi are sorting out
<G0SUB> hmm, I see
<G0SUB> that's why
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<lifeless> yoyoyoyoyo
<G0SUB> lifeless :)
<jordi> hello
<G0SUB> w0000t!
* daf -> appointment
<daf> back soon
<jordi> G0SUB: that should have been fixed yesterday, but let's check.
<G0SUB> :)
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/
<jordi> This lists you as part of Ubuntu Translators.
<G0SUB> jordi I see that ... but my contributions are accepted as suggestions ... why?
<jordi> G0SUB: I'm not sure. Do you do them via the web interface?
<jordi> carlos: I need your help here
<G0SUB> jordi yes ... and in my karma page, it just shows ``translation suggestions''
<carlos> jordi: hmm, I'm able to change teams... and I didn't change any code there....
<jordi> carlos: hm
<jordi> carlos: url?
<carlos> jordi: are you 100% sure you don't have permissions???
<jordi> carlos: can you check that G0SUB's team is indeed assigned to the correct language code?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint ?
<jordi> Not allowed here
<carlos> G0SUB: what karma says doesn't mean that your translations are not being used directly
<carlos> jordi: I'm able to load that page
<G0SUB> carlos hmm...
<carlos> jordi: are you able to load it? or when does it fail?
<jordi> Not allowed here
<jordi> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<jordi> You are logged in as Jordi Mallach.
<carlos> ?
<carlos> jordi: the only difference between us is that I'm a Launchpad Developer
<carlos> jordi: but that team should not have special permissions...
<carlos> jordi: I will investigate it next week, but this means I'm still able to appoint translators
<carlos> jordi: so you can ping me directly to do that
<G0SUB> carlos can you check if our team is indeed assigned bn_IN
<jordi> carlos: that's great news
<carlos> G0SUB: the page jordi gave you should tell you that... anyway, I will check it again...
<carlos> G0SUB: it is
<G0SUB> :)
<ddaa> SteveA: pong in 5 mins
<SteveA> ddaa: ok
<G0SUB> can anybody tell me what formula is used to calculate the karma?
<SteveA> not easily
<SteveA> you get karma for doing stuff
<SteveA> but, it is only totalled up every day or so
<SteveA> also, the amount of karma falls off over time
<G0SUB> yes, but I don't think every activity has equal weightage
<SteveA> so, only recent actions contribute to total karma
<SteveA> yes, different activities have a different weight
<jordi> carlos: so if G0SUB's team is correctly assigned, why can he only suggest? import queue issue related?
<carlos> G0SUB: could you confirm that indeed your translations are not uses directly? it's as easy as change a translation and reload that page to see if your translation appears as suggestions or it's used
<ddaa> SteveA: pong
<G0SUB> carlos checking ...
<ddaa> elmo: what port is /srv/importd published at?
<G0SUB> carlos it works ! thanks
<G0SUB> btw, why do I see `` No translators currently designated for this PO file.'' in the translation page?
<carlos> G0SUB: I did nothing, but you are welcome :-D
<carlos> G0SUB: URL?
<daf> goor morning
<daf> good
<ddaa> daf: goor modning
<carlos> daf: morning
<G0SUB> launchpad is timing out badly ... OOPS-62B159
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/62B159
<ddaa> elmo: nevermind, I found it
<G0SUB> carlos https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/tomboy/+pots/tomboy/bn/+translate
<carlos> G0SUB: dude, your team is for bn_IN not bn
<carlos> G0SUB: so we don't have a team for bn and that's why it's empty
<G0SUB> hmm
<carlos> G0SUB: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/tomboy/+pots/tomboy/bn_IN/+translate
<daf> carlos: why do I have a /usr/share/locale/bn but not a bn_IN or a bn_BN?
<carlos> G0SUB: hmm seems like we don't have the plural forms for bn_IN
<carlos> daf: ask jordi ;-)
<G0SUB> carlos it's the same as bn
<SteveA> ddaa: re
<carlos> G0SUB: ok, I will request that change to allow you to translate for bn_IN
<ddaa> SteveA: repong
<carlos> jordi: did you see daf's question?
<G0SUB> carlos so if I go to bn_IN, do I have to start from all over?
<carlos> G0SUB: you can get as suggestions the translations from 'bn' but from what I read yesterday when talking with jordi
<carlos> you were supposed to not use 'bn' but 'bn_IN', isn't that true?
<G0SUB> carlos not really
<carlos> G0SUB: if most upstream applications are using 'bn' directly (like GNOME) we should talk about this again....
<G0SUB> let me explain ...
<G0SUB> bn_IN is India & bn_BD is bangladesh
<jordi> daf: hm
<G0SUB> we have very subtle differences in the language [en_US & en_GB] 
<jordi> daf: what packages populate bn?
<daf> gnome-keyring-manager.mo  iso_3166.mo  iso_639.mo
<jordi> according to G0SUB, it should be either bn_BD or bn_IN, just "bn" should be avoided.
<carlos> G0SUB: is it possible to get a common translation?
<G0SUB> since we don't have many volunteers, we always used to have a single set of translations
<daf> jordi: what does GNOME do?
<G0SUB> for gnome, OOo, etc. in all such projects
<jordi> daf: loioking
<G0SUB> even debian g-i
<jordi> GNOME does bn
<jordi> dunno which variant that is.
<carlos> G0SUB: ok, then I think you should continue with that and once you get a full translation, use bn_BD and bn_IN to translate just the different parts and leave the common ones untranslated
<G0SUB> jordi gnome is a joint effort between bn_IN & bn_BD
<jordi> G0SUB: why can't Ubuntu be like that as well?
<daf> I recommend we follow what GNOME and Debian do
<carlos> G0SUB: what you said sounds exactly how Spanish translations are handled
<carlos> G0SUB: we use 'es' to translate using a common translation
<G0SUB> fine ... i'd recommend you assign both the in & bd teams to bn 
<G0SUB> and let us have our own ones too
<carlos> G0SUB: could you create a bn team and add both teams as members of that other common team?
<G0SUB> carlos we can, that's what I wanted originally
<carlos> I will appoint that bn team to be able to translate for 'bn' so both teams have rights
<G0SUB> carlos should I do it now?
<jordi> carlos: there's a "bn" team already, taken by the BD guys.
<carlos> G0SUB: yes, please
<jordi> I mailed, they replied.
<jordi> Let me reply back.
<carlos> jordi: isn't that sorted already?
<G0SUB> jordi what did they say?
<carlos> G0SUB: if there is already such team you cannot create it again
<G0SUB> carlos yes ... and I guess it has been hijacked already
<jordi> they said that as Bengali is the official language in Bangladesh, they thought it'd make sense if "bn" was bn-BD", and the Indians took bn-IN
<jordi> carlos: we can rename it. :)
<jordi> let me email all of you.
<carlos> G0SUB: well, we have rights to prevent any hijacked
<carlos> G0SUB: but it's better if we solve this talking 
<jordi> Hi Jordi,
<jordi> Bengali is the First official language of Bangladesh. So i think bn
<jordi> should be used for Bangladesh (bn-BD).
<jordi> What do you think?
<jordi> this was their reply.
<jordi> Let me mail everyone now.
<G0SUB> carlos they have made their team moderated ... and they won't allow us
<jordi> G0SUB: what's your email?
<G0SUB> jordi bn is the official language of india too
<G0SUB> b.ghose at gnu.org.in
<jordi> G0SUB: have you tried joining?
<G0SUB> jordi we already have a joint project ... but there are factions in between
<carlos> G0SUB: anyway, The idea is that we have three teams here
<carlos> bn-BD, bn-IN and bn
<carlos> bn will have only two members
<carlos> bn-BD and bn-IN teams
<jordi> G0SUB: what do you mean with factions? :)
<G0SUB> yes, that's a great idea ...
<carlos> G0SUB: but anyway, you should coordinate each other to get a good translation for 'bn' or it will be a disaster....
<G0SUB> jordi it's not very easy to explain ... you should follow the massive flamewar we had in the mozilla bugzilla
<jordi> wow
<G0SUB> carlos it won't be ... we are not yet 100%
<jordi> I'll need my finest diplomacy abilities in this case.
<G0SUB> jordi hehe
<stub> lifeless: Is pqm disabled for a reason?
<G0SUB> the idea suggested by carlos is optimal
<carlos> jordi: talk about the Spanish translation team as an example I think that model fits here
<jordi> yeah
<G0SUB> [offtopic]  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284578
<SteveA> stub: hello
<SteveA> mpt__: hello
<SteveA> stub: hello
<SteveA> mpt__: hello
<mpt__> hi SteveA 
<stub> SteveA: yo
<SteveA> mpt: can we do a skype call?
<SteveA> stub: can you and i and ddaa have a talk about what goes into the next rollout on #c-m ?
<lifeless> stub: yes
<lifeless> stub: major upgrade
<lifeless> ATTENTION EVERYONE
<stub> lifeless: ok. There was an authserver process I killed just before - no idea why it was hanging around.
<lifeless> pqm has been upgraded to the latest bzr apis, and 'Works For Me'
<SteveA> what's up lifeless ?
<lifeless> But I really want someone to commit to launchpad before I go to sleep
<lifeless> it may also hopefully fix kikos complaint about 'nothing to merge' problems.
<lifeless> I need to get food now before mpool and I get diabetes
<lifeless> but I'll check back in after
<SteveA> ok
<BjornT> lifeless: i will send a merge request to pqm soon
<lifeless> thank you
<jordi> sent email.
<lifeless> we'll go eat, and I'll check in in an hour or so
<mpt> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> BjornT: try sending an empty merge after, as well
<SteveA> mpt: i'll be ready in 10 mins
<BjornT> SteveA: ok
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> warning
<lifeless> it *may* take an absurdley long time on the first merge
<lifeless> Don't Panic.
<G0SUB> jordi got it
<lifeless> this is bzr code to ensure that the ancestry data is always consistent.
<lifeless> and it will do a reweave (about 1-2 hours) on the spot
<lifeless> after that a reweave should not occur again.
<lifeless> folk getting jbaileys bzr will have this happen locally too shortly.
<SteveA> lifeless: are we on knits yet?
<lifeless> no
<SteveA> crochet?
<lifeless> this is preparatory to knits to make the upgrade reliable
<SteveA> cool
<lifeless> I have a knit-text-store branch working
<lifeless> have conflicts to fix then will have a knit revision store
<lifeless> at that point we are just-around-the-corner
<lifeless> martin has the new locks ready
<lifeless> and then we will have 0.8 branches ready and waiting for knits 
<SteveA> weaving locks?  it's a plait!
<sabdfl> stub: are we running on new hardware?
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<SteveA> hi mark
<jordi> G0SUB: woa, so Mozilla did fork bn into bn-IN and bn-BD?
<G0SUB> jordi yes, and only mozilla
<G0SUB> [till date] 
<jordi> we don't want to follow that path.
<G0SUB> me too
<G0SUB> ubuntu is much bigger a project
<jordi> sabdfl: I think we're having the first serious conflict between language teams in different countries now. I hope it'll be settled peacefully though
<G0SUB> heh
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'm going to review and land spec-delivery-tracking today.  do you have any more recent work to go into it?
<stub> sabdfl: Not yet. I can switch over on Monday with the regular rollout if nobody complains loudly about the downtime
<sabdfl> SteveA: no, it's complete. there's a test failure in Rosetta that I could not track down, i thought it might have to do with library versions (one of those where the test is looking for a specific exception, the exception is being raised, but the format of the test is different to the format of the exception).
<SteveA> okay.  sounds simple enough to track down.
<SteveA> we'll get it into monday's rollout.
<SteveA> do i need to tell mdz?
<sabdfl> SteveA: he's seen it already
<SteveA> okay, great
<sabdfl> it's not urgent for monday, but that would be lovely
<SteveA> we're doing a rollout monday anyway, from code that is landing today
<SteveA> to get some bzr love going
<stub> mdz: I would like a 3 hour downtime window on Monday to move the database too new hardware. Do you know if that will cause anyone grief?
<sabdfl> over the weekend, i'll work on a new branch that has some more pages for moving specs between milestones, and between releases/series
<SteveA> nice
<sabdfl> stub: can you do that early your time on monday?
<sabdfl> so that its still sunday night in EU/US?
<sabdfl> do you need sysadmin support for the move or is everything ready for you?
<stub> sabdfl: yes. I will be timing it so it is available for ddaa when he starts work on Monday. Everything is ready for me (I think - I'm going to do some preliminary work now and ensure there are no port blockages or other issues).
<sabdfl> super
<sabdfl> jordi: interesting!
<sabdfl> ok, my meeting is here
<SteveA> enjoy
<sabdfl> SteveA: will chat to you later if possible
<sabdfl> i have all-day meetings with intel
<SteveA> sure, if you're done around 1800, i'll be here
<jordi> sabdfl: hopefully it won't be *too* interesting :)
<SteveA> otherwise, we can try to fit it in on monday sometime
<SteveA> jordi: is this with the bn_?? stuff?
<jordi> SteveA: yes
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/search.py
<daf> (type "oops" into the box)
<BjornT> lifeless: i've sent two merge request to pqm, but the queue at http://pqm.ubuntu.com is empty.
<daf> BjornT: what's this KeyError: 'milestone_widget'?
<daf> jamesh: ping
<daf> carlos: ping
<BjornT> daf: bug 32709
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32709 in malone "Cannot view status of bug in some cases because of a KeyError: "milestone_widget" being raised" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32709
<daf> BjornT: thanks
<daf> carlos: hi
<carlos> daf: hi
<daf> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'title' referenced before assignment
<daf> on the +pots/blah/+admin page
<daf> do we have a bug filed for that?
<SteveA> daf: your irc client is sending error messages
<SteveA> oh, it was you
<daf> :)
<SteveA> daf: skype call in 10 mins?
<daf> sure
<daf> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/search.py
<SteveA> daf: what editor do you use?  http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/curves.jpg
<daf> vi :)
<carlos> daf: no, I don't I hit that bug yesterday and I really don't understand how is that our tests didn't cath it
<SteveA> the search page doesn't do anything for me
<carlos> what reminds me... mpt did you changed anything related to pagetitles recently?
<daf> SteveA: chinstrap seems to be laggy somtimes
<SteveA> carlos: there's a big change landing from mpt soon on page titles and headings
<carlos> SteveA: but it's not yet on production...
<daf> SteveA: what do you think about moving this stuff to people.ubuntu.com?
<mpt> carlos, I renamed a couple of templates, which involved changing their lines in pagetitles.py
<mpt> Other than that, no
<SteveA> i don't think elmo wants cron scripts running there
<SteveA> this stuff will be moved to a launchpad development tools box soon
<carlos> mpt: and did you change the POTemplate one?
<daf> SteveA: presumably you tried typing something into the box
<carlos> Anyway, we have a problem with the test for that page if the change was not detected....
<carlos> well, not the change but the error
<SteveA> daf: yes, lots of different things
<daf> ho hum
<daf> it crashes mpt's Safari
<daf> and it does nothing for you
<stub> Znarl: I need SHMMAX on jubany bumped up to > 601088000
<mpt> carlos, I don't think so, why?
<carlos> mpt: we got problems with the pagetitles and the potemplate admin page
<Znarl> stub : OK, can you create an RT request for it?
<stub> Znarl: Already sent
<cprov> morning guys
<mpt> cprov, I regret to inform you that the plug you attached to my laptop's power cable has fallen apart
<cprov> mpt: uhm .. this is bad, maybe you can buy and authentic Apple thing in NZ ? it'd solve the problem properly ;)
<carlos> mpt, daf: http://212.166.228.234:8086/rosetta/imports <- Try being logged and without a login
<carlos> cprov: hi
<cprov> carlos: hi dude 
<mpt> cprov, it was a Toshiba, not an Apple :-)
<carlos> cprov: pitti was asking for a way to download the translations tarballs from soyuz
<carlos> cprov: is there anyway to add links from soyuz to those file imported on librarian?
<mpt> carlos, I get "Translation Import Queue" both times
<carlos> mpt: look at the status field, the first time will show a label, when you login, you will get a drop down menu
<siretart> is it possible to create a remote bug task without filing a bug to malone first? I'd like to use this for an easy and quick import of debian bugs I'd like to watch in malone.
<mpt> oh
<carlos> mpt: depending on if you have or not permissions to change the status
<mpt> carlos, I thought you were talking about the page titles
<SteveA> daf: ?
<carlos> mpt: no, sorry, back to the import queue ;-)
<mpt> carlos, well done
<cprov> mpt: ohh yeah, less worst then 
<mpt> carlos, don't forget to use <tr class="secondary">, though
<carlos> mpt: hmm, I added it already....
<mpt> for the second and third rows of each item
<mpt> hmmmm
<carlos> yes, it's there
<mpt> <tr class="discreet secondary">, then
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mpt: done
<avar_> hey
<cprov> carlos: see #canonical
<avar_> I have some comments on launchpad, first of all thanks for not making the family name field mandatory, I appriciate it;)
<avar_> but it would be nice if it were more obvious that I don't have to enter one
<avar_> since I don't have one
<mpt> avar_, we're going to do one better and get rid of it entirely, I think :-)
<avar_> woo;)
<mpt> Is that right, stub?
<mpt> carlos, nice
<stub> mpt: I guess so. Nobody could justify it.
<carlos> mpt: reload, I did all changes we talked about yesterday. (Added []  where an icon should be added)
<mpt> carlos, if you're going to do that now, the icon should be in a column by itself. See how I did it on the +builds page.
<avar_> Given name / family name is a problem because it presumes that everyone is using that naming system
<avar_> which granted, most do, but not all
<carlos> mpt: it has already its own <td></td>
<mpt> carlos, then that <td> should have rowspan="3"
<carlos> mpt: the icon one?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> that is, if every item will *always* have three rows
<carlos> oh! I get the meaning...
<avar_> anyway, thanks;)
<carlos> mpt: no, they will have most of the time 2 rows and sometimes 3 rows
<mpt> If the second and/or third rows might not be present, add <td></td> to the start of them instead
<mpt> So the first row is <td>icon here</td><td>stuff</td>
<mpt> the second row is <td></td><td>stuff</td>
<mpt> and so is the third row
<BjornT> siretart: no, it's not possible to create a remote bug task without filing a bug first. maybe you could send a mail to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com about this, and describe your use case?
<carlos> and the first td, should have rowspan="3"  or "2" depending on the size of that row?
<mpt> carlos, that's the hard way of doing it, I was just telling you the easy way
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I think it's not so hard
<carlos> (phone)
<mpt> tal:attributes="rowspan 2 or maybe 3"
<mpt> carlos, there was a similar problem in pofile-translate.pt (or whatever it is now you've refactored it)
<mpt> where the items are numbered, and the number is in its own cell
<siretart> BjornT: yes, will do.
<mpt> and the cell should extend to however many rows the translation item takes up, which is very difficult to calculate (it includes number of suggestions etc)
<mpt> so I cheated by using colspan on the first cell of the secondary rows instead
<mpt> carlos, <td><img alt="" src="/@@/download.png" /></td>
<mpt> though that icon isn't very download-y
<mpt> I can fix it
<BjornT> siretart: thanks. we do have plans for allowing import of debian bugs, and it's good to collect use cases.
<mpt> daf, what is search.py for?
<mpt> Even with Firefox, entering anything into the field just gives me a page with the form field on it again
<carlos> mpt: in this case, I know if we have 2 or 3 with a tal:condition
<carlos> the translate one is not so easy, true
<carlos> mpt: it's done and it detects automatically whether it should use 2 or 3
<daf> mpt: it's an experiment in asynchronous JavaScript bug searches
<carlos> daf: are you using prototype and AJAX?
<daf> no
<daf> I'm using AJAH
<lifeless> BjornT: ddaa: SteveA thanks, theres a bug with the sourcecode/ subdir layout code. I'll work on that as soon as I get home from mpools
<daf> daf@chinstrap:~/public_html/bugs$ wc -l search.*
<daf>   64 search.js
<daf>  102 search.py
<carlos> AJAH?
<daf> Asynchronous Javascript and HTML
<ddaa> lifeless: thanks for telling me, I thought it was just because I forgot to update the test cases...
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> until then, pqm is down
<lifeless> I just saw :)
<daf> carlos: I just made that up, by the way
<daf> (the point is that the JavaScript is minimal and just copies HTML from the server into the page)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 | PQM Down for maintenance, sorry, kthnxbye
<daf> lifeless: "sorry" and "kthxbye" don't go together :)
<carlos> daf: well, the AJAX code I was working with does the same but it can also submit pages
<carlos> does anyone has any suggestion to implement this code: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileWORSMM.html without sucking so much as it sucks atm?
<carlos> entry/status is a DBSchema
<ddaa> carlos: for starters, use status.name
<carlos> ddaa: status.name == status.title?
<ddaa> mh... I guess they are different
<ddaa> I think title is more for display, and name more of a human-readable id.
<carlos> ddaa: anyway, I'm not able to use it always as I'm not only showing the current value but some other posibilities
<ddaa> I mean, status.name instead of status.value
<carlos> oh
<carlos> I see
<BjornT> carlos: one option would be to use a zope widget, that might be complicated though depending on your use case. to make your code more readable as it is, i would generate the html using python code instead. you can use renderElement() to do so in the view class.
<carlos> BjornT: the view is not using 'entry' as context
<carlos> the context is a set of entries
<carlos> BjornT: I'm rendering a table with every row being an entry on the main context
<ddaa> carlos: one other way is have a method that gives you an iterable of (value, selected, content) and use tal:repeat to create the options
<BjornT> carlos: well, you could still use widgets, but it might be a tad complicated. anyway, i think generating the html in python would make it much more readable.
<ddaa> actually, that's how I would do it
<carlos> ddaa: yeah, I like your option
<ddaa> just say no to html embedded in python code :P
<carlos> ddaa: what do you mean with 'selected' ?
<ddaa> the value of the "selected" attribute
<carlos> ddaa: oh, you mean to do it just for the select?
<carlos> ddaa: it's not possible at all
<ddaa> oh,  html braindamage? test on attribute presence?
<carlos> ddaa: as I said, the context is not the entry, but a set of entries
<carlos> BjornT: ddaa: Or I could just add a method to the view class that gets an entry as an argument and returns the needed values for the select....
<carlos> but that implies a small amount of python code on the tal template
<ddaa> why not have a method on the context that gives you an iterable of an object that gives you an iterable of options?
<carlos> python: view/giveMeTheSelect(entry) or python: view/getSelectValues(entry)
<ddaa> I'm dunn what is your surrounding logic, though... but maybe something like branchtarget...
<carlos> ddaa, BjornT: The page is at http://212.166.228.234:8086/rosetta/imports
<carlos> ddaa, BjornT: You need to log in as an admin with the sample data
<carlos> and you will see the select
<carlos> that's a table that will have more than one row (that example just have one)
<ddaa> I see. You need an iterable for the table. And that object can have an attribute (or method) that gives you an iterable of option data.
<carlos> ddaa: the problem is that the option data changes depending on the rights of the person that visits the page
<ddaa> I do not see how that's a problem, you can check about the user privs from python
<carlos> ddaa: but that's on database code, I cannot get the logged in user info
<carlos> or am I missing something?
<ddaa> yes, at that point I guess you should have realised you need a view :)
<ddaa> or am _I_ missing something?
<carlos> ddaa: yes, I need a view
<carlos> so we are back to the initial problem...
<carlos> I think I will move the select HTML code to the view class
<BjornT> carlos: is this the patch you want me to review later?
<carlos> BjornT: yes
<carlos> I'm a bit behind my schedule with it...
<BjornT> carlos: ok, when do you think it will be ready for review?
<carlos> That UI part was the last part missing
<carlos> as soon as I get all tests fixed
<carlos> BjornT: perhaps a couple of hours more
<carlos> BjornT: if you prefer it, I can push all changes now so you can do an initial review as it has a lot of changes 
<BjornT> carlos: no it's ok, it's better to review everything at once. i'll take a break now and head out for a while, so that i can review the patch tonight.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> BjornT: thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: can I get you to guinea pig for me ?
<lifeless> ddaa: I want to do some manual pqm testing, need a tame job sent in
<ddaa> oink oink
<lifeless> ddaa: once I get the thing nailed down I'll go off and do unit tests.
<ddaa> define tame?
<lifeless> send in a merge when I say 'please'
<ddaa> ready
<lifeless> thanks. I'll ping in a minute, setting up test env
<lifeless> oh, found it. doh.
<lifeless> expected behaviour, let me fix.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> please send in a merge. I expect it to complete. It may not, we'll find out.
<ddaa> sent
<segfault> any preview of dapper being ready for translation?
<carlos> segfault: imports are being running atm, fixing a small bug related to the import process but we are nearly there
<segfault> carlos: great, thanks!
<irvin> i see two text boxes for translation entry on rosetta? is this a bug?
<carlos> irvin: yes, we got a bug report on that yesterday
<irvin> kthx
<carlos> irvin: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/31146
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31146 in rosetta "Too many fields in Polish translation of Ubuntu Documentation (quicktour)" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<carlos> just in case you want to subscribe to follow the fixing process
<kiko> morning guys
<kiko> ddaa, rt requests sorted out?
<kiko> daf, ping?
<kiko> or carlos ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, I think we need two little band-aids 
<kiko> but I might be able to do them for you
<kiko>    2 UnboundLocalError: local variable 'title' referenced before assignment
<kiko>     0% from search bots, 100% referred from local sites
<kiko>        2
<kiko> +https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/evolution-data-server/+pots/evolution-data-server
<kiko> +-1.4/+admin
<kiko>         OOPS-61C440, OOPS-61D425
<carlos> band-aids?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/61C440
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/61D425
<kiko>    2 SQLObjectNotFound: The Language by alternateID code=u'aka' does not exist
<kiko>     100% from search bots, 0% referred from local sites
<kiko>        2 https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/aka
<kiko>         OOPS-61A323, OOPS-61A382
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/61A323
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/61A382
<carlos> kiko: the first is a bug
<kiko> both are bugs.
<kiko> the latter should be a 404
<kiko> the former is an untested codepath
<carlos> kiko: the second is not, we changed that code yesterday so I suppose it came from a page that was rendered before we changed the DB
<carlos> kiko: oh, I see
<kiko> carlos, the fact that it triggers an error /is/ a bug
<kiko> right
<carlos> sorry, didn't pay attention to the kind of bug
<carlos> s/bug/error/
<kiko> sure
<kiko> I can try and fix them but see if you can
<carlos> kiko: I'm a bit behind my schedule with the import queue, but I will handled them today or this weekend if I'm not able to do it today. is that ok for you? the second one is really easy, catch the SQLObjectError and raise a NotFoundError...
<kiko> yeah, I'll try doing the second one at least. we'll see
<carlos> ok, I will mail you when I have time to start with it to prevent duplicate efforts
<carlos> or ping you if you are around
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<ddaa> anybody up for a quick review?
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filei8H9jf.html
<ddaa> more bzr love, for rollout monday
<lifeless> I have to crash
<lifeless> way mega tied
<SteveA> ddaa: i'll look
<SteveA> ddaa: what does it do?
<lifeless> pqm should be running well now
<lifeless> if its not, I'll look on saturday
<ddaa> lifeless: my commit went through, at least
<lifeless> ddaa: did it get the right content in the commit ?
* ddaa checks
<lifeless> ddaa: (a diff -r -2..-1)
* ddaa figures out he needs to pull first...
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> lifeless: looks okay
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm reviewing it now
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks
<lifeless> still no dilys love
<kiko> salgado, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6225 is actually a dupe of one of the oops bugs open on token, right?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6225 in launchpad "got link on email to me" [Normal,Rejected]  
* salgado checks
<salgado> kiko, which ones are these oops bugs open on token?
<kiko> salgado, perhaps one of the bugs in https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py?q=milestone%3Aoops+-status%3Afix_released+-status%3Afix_committed&s=assignee
<kiko> salgado, the only reason I pointed it out is that there is a bit of information there on how it happened
<kiko> you might not want to lose track of that
<salgado> kiko, I can't see anything useful on 6225
<kiko> ok then
<kiko> there's an oops and ...
<SteveA> ddaa: reviewed
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: is the traceback for the forbidden I get in bug 3978 reasonable?
<salgado> how can I see that oops? the link there gives me something that has nothing to do with the bug reported
<kiko>     *  for subscription in self.obj.bug.subscriptions:
<kiko> Unauthorized: ('subscriptions', 'launchpad.View')
<kiko> salgado, it is from the "old oops days"
* ddaa pulls mail
<kiko> salgado, you need to recode the oops using the correct date.
<kiko> I'll update the bug for you.
<bradb> kiko: Nope, that'd be a bug.
<kiko> bradb, can you file test and fix it please? kthxbye
<bradb> sure
<bradb> kiko: er, what URL exactly?
<bradb> I get the proper exception on the bug page
<kiko> bradb, /I/ get that exception when I look at bug 3978
<SteveA> ddaa: except do_check should be is_valid_check
<bradb> kiko: So, to be ultra clear here, when I look at:
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/3978
<bradb> I get:
<bradb> ...
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3978
<bradb> Module zope.app.publication.browser, line 52, in getDefaultTraversal
<bradb> return ob.browserDefault(request)
<bradb> Unauthorized: ('browserDefault', 'launchpad.View'
<kiko> oh
* SteveA drinks wine out of an ultra decanter
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> well, I'm looking at the launchpad perspective
<kiko> so apologies
<kiko> that's the URL up there
<bradb> kiko: Ok, I see the same tb as you now, thanks.
<ddaa> SteveA: FYI the block you rewritten is old code (just changed indentation) that's going away soon anyway
<ddaa> SteveA: regarding confusing code names, do not _have_ to have them, but I'm essentially the only user of that page, so it's not like it matters a lot.
<SteveA> ddaa: ok
<SteveA> we need to get this code into the launchpad development collective
<SteveA> so, i'm keen on anything that makes it less of an "arch imports clique" thing
<SteveA> kiko: phonecall please
<lifeless> night all
<lifeless> please kiko, email how you go with pqm overnight
<ddaa> SteveA: wow! I'm flattered, I'm joined elmo in the club of one-man-cabals!
<kiko> salgado, updated bug 6225.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6225 in launchpad "got link on email to me" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6225
* ddaa acts on review
<lifeless> and someone try a no-changes commit. Its not *officially fixed*, but you might be lucky.
<kiko> salgado, and you're right, it's not very important :)
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, give me a few moments, have a fix in hand
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> a fix to your sound card?
<kiko> oh, good point
* kiko updates dapper again
<kiko> SteveA, can I have your opinion on bug 3840? 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3840 in launchpad "No breadcrumbs on spec pages" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3840
<SteveA> i think daf is correct.
<kiko> well
<kiko> let's think about this for a moment
<SteveA> if it has no navigation classes for the things that have such crumbs, it needs to be given them
<kiko> when I visit the bug page
<kiko> there is no bug 444 on the breadcrumbs
<Ubugtu> malone bug 444 in launchpad "http://launchpad... shouldn't redirect to /index.html" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/444
<kiko> when I visit a spec page
<kiko> should it list the spec in the breadcrumbs?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> the launchpad hierarchy spec says
<kiko> then the bug is fixed already then
<SteveA> that the hierarchy should go up to where other navigational elements take ove
<SteveA> r
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/tomhaste\
<kiko> has breadcrumbs
<SteveA> the other elements are a bit crap for specs
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/bzr-roundtrip-svn
<SteveA> but that is addressed in mpt's pageheadings work
<kiko> has breadcrumbs
<SteveA> which is up for review
<kiko> so I think this is actually fixed
<kiko> right?
<SteveA> so, but 3480 can be closed, fixreleased
<SteveA> um, butt, um bug
<kiko> that's another question
<kiko> fixreleased? I have no idea who or what fixed it
<SteveA> maybe it wasn't a bug
<SteveA> but it is fixed, visibly in production
<SteveA> the original bug report is not complete really
<SteveA> maybe it is...
<SteveA> anyway
<lifeless> really night now. night
<SteveA> talk to me, kiko.
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/distroreleasenaming
* kiko rejects
<daf> this page doesn't have a link to /launchpad/+specs
<kiko> SteveA, well, if you wanna call my cellphone
<daf> but it does have a link to the Specifications facet
<SteveA> daf yes it does
<kiko> daf, nor does the bug page have a link to +bugs
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+specs
<kiko> in the breadcrumbs
<SteveA> that is the specifications facet link
<kiko> right
<kiko> it's in the actions portlet
<daf> sorry, to be clear: not in the breadcrumbs
<SteveA> i've been working with mpt on some radical improvements to navigation, btw
<SteveA> more on that later
<kiko> daf, right. no pages do 
<SteveA> daf: read the launchpad hierarchy navigation spec
<SteveA> breadcrumbs stop where other navigation starts
<daf> that's fine
<SteveA> they tell you what particular "pillar" you're dealing with
<daf> I suspect there are some pages that violate that policy
<kiko> I can't find any offhand, daf 
<daf> well, I'll file bugs if I find them
<kiko> SteveA, I am waiting for dapper to start
<kiko> it has decided to check /home after 30 reboots
<SteveA> have we established that pqmis back up?
<kiko> pqm was never down
<kiko> it just isn't/wasn't mailing arch-commits
<SteveA> so, what about the channel title?
<irvin> carlos, is it safe to enter translations on just one box... re: bug 31146
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31146 in rosetta "Too many fields in Polish translation of Ubuntu Documentation (quicktour)" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31146
<LarstiQ> SteveA: it looks like lifeless set that earlier today when he was running pqm manually
<BjornT> salgado: i'm here now
<salgado> BjornT, have a minute to help me with some zpt issues?
<BjornT> sure
<salgado> BjornT, so, I have a dictionary of the form {dbschema.Item1: SelectResults1, dbschema.Item2, SelectResults2, ...}
<salgado> BjornT, and I want to iterate over it like this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileg86PnG.html
<salgado> that works but only because I use repeat="option python:alloptions[flavour] ", but I thought simply repeat="option alloptions/flavour" should work too
<BjornT> salgado: repeat="option alloptions/?flavour" should work
<BjornT> salgado: alloptions/flavour == alloptions['flavour'] , alloptions/?flavour == alloptions[flavour] 
<salgado> ahh, great. thanks BjornT. :)
<BjornT> np :)
<salgado> hmmm. it doesn't work
<salgado> maybe I'm doing something wrong
<salgado> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTpj5Qi.html
<BjornT> salgado: hmm. it could be that it only works or strings. would it be hard to use the item names as keys in the dict instead of the items themselves?
<BjornT> s/or/for/
<salgado> no, it's not hard. I'll check if this is the only callsite of the method that generates this dictionary and, if so, I'll change it
<salgado> otherwise I think it's better to keep the method and use python: in the template
<BjornT> yeah, if it's too much work, then it's better to keep the small python expression in the template.
<carlos> irvin: I guess so, yes
<carlos> irvin: the others should be ignored
<irvin> carlos, will i'm half-way through the translation and so far so good ;)
<irvin> s/will/well
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<matsubara> kiko: pong
<kiko> matsubara, can you come down for a bit?
<matsubara> kiko: ok
* Lathiat read that as "calm down" the first time :)
<kiko> Lathiat, I knew it could come across like that online :)
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<bradb> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb, remind me of one thing.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-audio
<kiko> visit that page
* bradb looks
<kiko> if you click on packages
<kiko> nothing appears
<kiko> shouldn't we list bug contacts there as well?
<bradb> not sure, since https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-audio/+packagebugs already does that
<bradb> in the appropriate facet, IMHO
<bradb> but maybe listing those packages would be useful at least, yeah
<kiko> is there a link to the +packagebugs.. ah, I see
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<kiko> bradb, okay. is there a bug on that?
<bradb> kiko: doubtful, but i can open one if there isn't
<kiko> I'll have Matt do it if he likes. Watch out for my reply CC:ed to you
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<bradb> kiko: ok
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Update production configs for emperor->jubany migration (r3227: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> jubany!
<kiko> stub!
<carlos> BjornT: I need to go to the train station now
<ddaa> ho, what's jubany? Is that something I need to know about for importd?
<LarstiQ> new machine?
<ddaa> (and other scripts...)
<carlos> BjornT: I will work while traveling on finishing the implementation, but as I'm a bit late I understand if you need to wait until Monday to review it
<carlos> BjornT: anyway I will do the push and email you when it's ready
<ddaa> I have the database host name encoded in several configs all over the place, I'd like to know if I have to update those, and when.
<Normandy> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<Normandy> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<ZahReeLiNaGin> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<ZahReeLiNaGin> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<ZahReeLiNaGin> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<Normandy> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<Loffer> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<Loffer> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
<kiko> fun!
<Loffer> hhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhtvhhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthhthht.Flood by hht !!........................................
* mode/#launchpad [+o kiko]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [+i]  by kiko
<kiko> bother
* mode/#launchpad [+r]  by kiko
<LarstiQ> not _again_
* mode/#launchpad [+r]  by kiko
* mode/#launchpad [-i]  by kiko
<kiko> LarstiQ, it happens
<LarstiQ> can't people just make lynchpad jokes?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> kiko: thanks
<BjornT> carlos: 18:00 < carlos> BjornT: anyway I will do the push and email you when it's ready
<carlos> ok, so you didn't miss anything
<BjornT> carlos: i will probably review it later tonight or tomorrow
<carlos> BjornT: ok, I will arrive to my destination around 19:20  UTC and will try to finish it before leaving to sleep (if my girlfriend doesn't kill me)
<BjornT> ok
<carlos> BjornT: anyway I will work on it on the train but the network connection there is a bit unstable 
<carlos> kiko: I will send an update on translation import queue fixes tonight before leaving, ok?
<kiko> okay
* carlos -> shower
<bradb> kiko: IBug.bugtasks still exists. Didn't you remove it?
<kiko> IBug isn't an IBugTarget
<kiko> so no
<bradb> oh, darn
<bradb> I'll remove it in this patch. I'm pretty sure it's what's causing the different TBs.
<kiko> really?!
<bradb> kiko: Yes, because in one code path, the obj is proxied, in the other, it isn't. :/
<bradb> When proxied, it raises the weird exception you see, because .subscriptions should be always-allow, for security checking purposes, but isn't.
<bradb> When not proxied, it accidentally works as expected.
<bradb> but, hm, IBug has loads of this kind of attribute, .foos, as I'm sure many LP objects do.
<bradb> And it's okay to use it, in DB code, so maybe i'll just leave it for now and fix the callsite.
<ddaa> stub: my second merge is in position 5 on the queue, pqm is taking forever doing reconcile. I'll take some time tomorrow to tell you you the revno and check the cherrypicking works
<ddaa> right now
<ddaa> I'm fucking off. Have a nice week-end everybody. And do not trust koalas. They eat branches.
<jordi> laters ddaa 
* bradb & # lunch
<Kamion> cprov: around? cron.daily is crashing, I have Kinnison sitting beside me looking at it
<cprov> Kamion: yup, checking
<Kamion> cprov: seems the publisher can't deal with having two custom-upload-format files in the one .changes
<Kamion> cprov: queue -Q accepted fetch 5997 - it's debian-installer on sparc
<Kamion> <Kinnison> it appears to be to do with DistroReleaseQueueCustom
<Kamion> <Kinnison> possibly that DistroReleaseQueueCustom lacks a declared id attribute in the SQL object
<cprov> Kamion: I see
<Kamion> this is the first upload that I know of that's had two custom elements
<cprov> no test for it :(
<Kamion> but presumably it'll bite all future debian-installer uploads
<cprov> Kamion: let me try to fix it ASAP
<Kamion> cprov: thanks - Kinnison is also poking
<cprov> Kamion: okay
<Kamion> <Kinnison> I'm just poking in a "look to see what happens" sense - cprov should still be trying to fix it
<cprov> Kamion: fixed
<Kamion> cprov: Kinnison says it's still crashing
<Kamion> he's using harness.py
<Kamion> trace looks similar
<Kamion> <Kinnison> I think the multiple join stanzas in DistroReleaseQueue seem to be using a fully-qualified orderby where they shouldn't
<cprov> Kamion: the queue tool usage you suggested worked for me
<Kamion> cprov: it wasn't queue that was crashing!
<Kamion> it was the publisher
<Kamion> that queue invocation just fetches the upload it was crashing on
<cprov> Kamion: I know I wrote it ;)
<Kamion> what do you think of what Kinnison suggests?
<Kamion> -orderBy='distroreleasequeuecustom.id'
<Kamion> +orderBy='id'
<Kamion> that sort of thing
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<Kamion> cprov: ah, that seems to be working better in the harness now
<Kamion> thanks
<cprov> Kamion: no multipleJoin_orderby is required if have _defaultOrder = ['id'] , fixed
<Kamion> cprov: Kinnison says thanks and we'll let you know if it breaks :-)
<cprov> Kamion: fine
<kiko> SteveA, what, what?
<Cyorxamp> Hey although I can sign in to launchpad and my password is ok... I can't seem to sign into the ubuntu wiki using it? anyone have any ideas?
<Cyorxamp> nm working now - had to use lowercase username I think
<kiko> how's it doing bradb 
<bradb> kiko: triaging, hanging at #6 in pqm. probably will still be there by the end of the day.
<kiko> that's odd. #1 has been processed already
<kiko> is PQM off?
<kiko> bradb, I have another request for you
<kiko> permission restrictions on milestone setting
<kiko> how hard is that to do?
<bradb> hm
<bradb> kiko: Our security machinery doesn't support field-level restrictions, so it'd have to be a hack.
<kiko> yeah, I knew that
<kiko> however, the distro team is unable to use milestones until we do that
<kiko> so I figure it might be worth it
<kiko> maybe BjornT has a suggestion on how to do it less uncleanly?
<bradb> kiko: Why can't they use milestones without that?
<kiko> because people are randomly updating milestones on tasks
<bradb> kiko: That much sabotage? Wow.
<kiko> well, it's not sabotage
<kiko> they want the bug fixed for dapper
<kiko> and they update it to show their intention
<kiko> you know how it is
<bradb> kiko: Who should be able to edit milestones?
<bradb> in terms of an LP person or role
<kiko> bradb, privileged people. I think this means distribution owners in the distro context (isn't it Ubuntu drivers in lp today?) 
<kiko> and product owners in the upstream context
<kiko> I wonder if that off-handedly makes sense
<BjornT> kiko: do it less uncleanly than what? :)
<kiko> BjornT, than what bradb has in mind :)
<bradb> it's actually probably not /too/ bad
<BjornT> no, restricting it in the ui only shouldn't be too bad, i think you can set the milestone in only two places, right?
<kiko> right.
<kiko> I think some backend code should check this, but...
<kiko> is this what super-special permissions were all about?
<BjornT> yes, it would be best if the security machinery could check this, but we're not there yet.
<kiko> daf, ping?
<BjornT> well, actually, we could use another permission for the milestone attribute, but i would see that as a hack as well.
<BjornT> kiko: super-special permissions seems to be about something else.
<kiko> ah. then there is no plan for this infrastructure work at all? by all means hack away
<BjornT> kiko: i think SteveA has a plan, but it's not on the wiki
<bradb> BjornT: Are you working on that milestone fix? I can fix it if you hadn't already started.
<kiko> bradb, I don't think BjornT has started, so please do
<bradb> ok, will do
<BjornT> bradb: no, i haven't started fixing it. it would be good if you looked at my BugWatches-part-2 branch, so that we won't conflict too badly. i've made some changes in BugTaskEditView and bugtask-edit.pt
<bradb> BjornT: ah, hm
<bradb> BjornT: When do you expect that to land?
<BjornT> bradb: not sure, there are a few branches ahead in the review queue. but i will try to get spiv or jamesh to review it next week so it will land before the lp meeting.
<bradb> hm, conflicts would be inevitable unless I didn't fix the bug.
<BjornT> bradb: i don't mind if there are conflicts, as long as they are fairly easy to resolve
<bradb> i'll see what i can do :)
<BjornT> bradb: for example, you could do something similar to what i did in _setUpWidgets(), so that if the user doesn't have permission to edit the milestone, you set up milestone_widget as a IDisplayWidget
<bradb> BjornT: yeah. I was kind of hoping to be able to put a lock beside that field as well.
* bradb ponders
<BjornT> well, you could write a display widget that would render a lock as well. i don't think we have any widgets that can display a milestone anyway.
<bradb> BjornT: I'd rather not write a Z3 widget.
<BjornT> bradb: display widgets are really easy to write. you just define a __call__ method which renders the widget.
<bradb> A 2 line HTML hack is even easier to understand and maintain. :)
<bradb> The assignee widget has scarred me for life. Z3 widgets mainly seem interesting in the same way that crosswords and mate-in-2 chess problems are interesting.
<BjornT> as i said, display widgets are way easier to write. and that would make my life easier, since i would probably have to modify your two-line hack in a way which makes it more complicated than using a widget :)
<BjornT> bradb: but i wouldn't mind too much if you just did a two-line HTML hack, it will be an easy conflict to resolve.
<bradb> I'm hoping just setting up an IDisplayWidget in _setUpWidgets should do.
<BjornT> yeah it might be enough
<bradb> BjornT: Do you want to review this patch? I'm just doing exactly what you suggested, using setUpDisplayWidgets in the view, when applicable.
<bradb> !!
<bradb> kiko: do you want to review it? it's like 20 lines.
<kiko> bradb, I can do it in some 30 minutes
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezDMvya.html, whenever you're ready
* carlos -> dinner
<kiko> bradb, does this work both for the change-multiple UI and the editstatus page?
<kiko> I'm at a meeting, bbiab
<bradb> kiko: yeah, mass edit was already restricted to priv'd users
* bradb heads off, later all
<lifeless> kiko: hows pqm ?
<kiko> lifeless, it appears to be hung or very very slow
<kiko> can you check?
<lifeless> kiko: looking
<lifeless> kiko: why are you in ops  mode ?
* mode/#launchpad [-o kiko]  by kiko
<lifeless> heh
<kiko> lifeless, there were some pesky bots before spamming us.
<lifeless> meh, hate those things
<lifeless> ok, its doing sftp push stuff
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> *or something*
<lifeless> hmmm
<lifeless> more of something than not I think
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> debugging it - its reweaving
<lifeless> its situation normal
<kiko> it's been situation normal for some 8 hours now
<kiko> what's up?
<lifeless> its doing a full reweave of lp
<lifeless> its probably had to do several
<lifeless> one on the merge, one on the push to the archive, one on the push to chinstrap
#launchpad 2006-03-09
<lifeless> which is where its at now
<lifeless> they take several hours
<kiko> lifeless, /why/ is this happenning today?
<kiko> or could it be that the bw to chinstrap is strangled? Znarl was talking about this..
* carlos -> bed
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3566 (Oops from registering a specification with an existing URL) r=kiko (r3228: Diogo Matsubara)
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: because of the upgrade I did
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, oh. that makes sense. will it be super-fast now?
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: once it stabilises it will be no faster than it was, but it will be ready for knit upgrading
<kiko-zzz> anyway, I need to have dinner. email me if you have more updates, and thanks -- I appreciate it.
<kiko-zzz> cool
<kiko-zzz> knit upgrading sounds good
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Mez> mpt - morning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add test for what happens if checkwatches encounter invalid xml, make it log an error instead of breaking. (r3229: Bjorn Tillenius)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bug 33554 (Wrong "Forbidden" exception when viewing bug page) (r3230: Brad Bollenbach)
<Kamion> kiko-zzz: distribution owners would be very restrictive for milestone setting - I think far too restrictive
<Kamion> kiko-zzz: ubuntu-core-dev or maybe even ubuntu-dev would be fine, and wouldn't impede things as much
<Kamion> the publisher is crashing again; can anyone help, please?
<Kamion> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1636915/s9V6qvoA40VfduvxtMi4L36cSGG.txt
<Kamion> it's crashing on kdelibs_4:3.5.1-0ubuntu7_sparc.changes; no idea why that should be special
* Kamion phones Kinnison
<SteveA> Kamion: so, it is crashing when the buildd passes stuff off to some rosetta code
<SteveA> presumably for extracting translations
<Kamion> yeah, Kinnison said that if he couldn't figure it out he'd unlink the translation upload from that .changes in order to get things going again
<SteveA> does kdrlibs_whatever have pot or po files in it?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> at this point we don't know whether it's a soyuz bug, a rosetta bug, or a buildd bug
<Kamion> -rw-r--r-- root/root     20003 2005-09-10 09:27:50 kdelibs-3.5.1/qt-messages.pot
<Kamion> -rw-r--r-- root/root     13730 2005-09-10 09:27:50 kdelibs-3.5.1/kde.pot
<SteveA> Kamion: i'm reading the code...
<Kinnison> kdelibs must have produced an empty po/pot file
* Kinnison investigates harder
<Kamion> it occurs to me that it might be useful if the publisher could continue despite an error on processing a single accepted upload
<Kinnison> I was pondering that too
<Kamion> that way, problems like this could be demoted from "could you please deal with this even though it's the weekend?" to "have a look on Monday"
<Kinnison> heh
<Kinnison> Okay, it definitely looks like kdelibs on sparc managed to create some zero length files
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQKDFwj.html
<SteveA> Kinnison: maybe the rosetta integration code should give a warning, rather than failing?
<Kinnison> perhaps. We'd need carlos to know if that's reasonable
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> i mean, not changing any rosetta code
<SteveA> but at the point where the buildd stuff calls out to rosetta, catch various rosetta exceptions
<SteveA> and make them into warnings.
<Kamion> Kinnison: whoa, empty kde.pot?
<Kinnison> this is an assertionerror
<Kinnison> Kamion: exactly
<SteveA> in this case, we'd need to change the AssertionError to a ZeroLengthPot error
<Kamion> SteveA: there are other reasons why processing single accepted uploads can fail, and I don't think any of them should stop the entire publisher from running
<SteveA> i agree with that
<Kamion> SteveA: the one yesterday was breakage with an upload that contained two custom elements (raw-translations and raw-installer), which hadn't happened before
<SteveA> on a finer level of granularity, should failure to extract a translation cause that particular upload to fail? 
<Kamion> hmm, we probably wouldn't have noticed it otherwise ...
<Kinnison> now *that* is a question for carlos
<Kamion> so it depends whether we need to notice it
<SteveA> if we got a warning, then we should notice the warning
<Kinnison> where would the warning go?
<Kamion> i.e. does it cause KDE language packs on sparc to be broken?
<SteveA> but, if it is a critical part of the workflow, then maybe a failure is better than a warning
<SteveA> the warning should end up either on the launchpad error reports mailing list, or as an OOPS report
<Kamion> Kinnison: looks like a package bug to me
<Kinnison> Kamion: Hmm
<Kamion> oh, hmm, I suppose pkgstriptranslations has run by that point ...
<Kamion> but it seems like a pretty implausible pkgstriptranslations bug
<Kinnison> I'd rather see pkgstriptranslations report a failed build if there are zero length po/pot files in the tarball it creates
<Kamion> Kinnison: good idea, I'll report that
<Kamion> if my browser ever comes back from trying to render the kdelibs/sparc build log
<Kinnison> carlos: What should rosetta do when handed a pkgstripstranslations generated tarball which looks like this: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileQKDFwj.html
<Kinnison> carlos: note the zero length po/pot files
<carlos> Kinnison: they should be ignored
<carlos> Kinnison: but I'm not sure if that's the case with the ubuntu uploads
<carlos> the files uploaded from hte website are rejected...
<carlos> Kinnison: I think that we are not checking that case with the soyuz upload and I suppose it would break the upload as librarian will reject them
<carlos> Kinnison: is that being a problem now?
<carlos> If I'm right, it's a bug on our code
<Kinnison> carlos: currently it's causing assertion errors during accept
<carlos> yeah, what I thought
<Kinnison> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1636915/s9V6qvoA40VfduvxtMi4L36cSGG.txt
<Kinnison> which causes the entire publisher to fail
<Kamion> hey, the same is true of kdelibs/i386
<Kamion> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1574997/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.kdelibs_4%3A3.5.1-0ubuntu7_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<carlos> that has an easy fix
<carlos> Kinnison: is soyuz production still using celso's branch?
<Kamion> but that was built before we rolled out the new pkgstriptranslations
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pkgstriptranslations/+bug/33674
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33674 in pkgstriptranslations "error on zero-length po/pot files?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> I can add there the needed code to prevent those assertion errors
<carlos> anyway, those sourcepackages should be fixed to stop adding empty .pot/.po files
<Kamion> yes, just filing a kdelibs bug now
<carlos> so I think we should fix Rosetta so it doesn't break with that input and also the packages to stop producing them
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/33676
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33676 in kdelibs "produces zero-length kde.pot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Kamion> carlos: agreed
<carlos> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> if we make the pkgstriptranslations change suggested above, any packages with this problem will just fail to build, and we'll fix them
<carlos> Kinnison: I will log the issue so the logs notes the broken files anyway
<Kinnison> carlos: do you want the librarian url to the broken tarfile?
<carlos> Kamion: oh, you want that pkgstriptranslations stop building those packages?
<carlos> that's also a good way to do that
<carlos> Kinnison: no, don't worry
<Kinnison> okay
<Kamion> carlos: yeah, bug 33674
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33674 in pkgstriptranslations "error on zero-length po/pot files?" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33674
<carlos> Kinnison: I don't have time to look into the source package to fix it
<Kinnison> carlos: right
<carlos> Kinnison: I'm fixing hte translation import queue right now
<Kinnison> carlos: so for now I'll remove the translation tarball from that upload, okay?
<carlos> Kinnison: could you confirm if celso's queue is the soyuz version on production?
<Kinnison> pardon?
<carlos> that way I will do the fix, push it and request celso to merge it to continue building those packages
<carlos> Kinnison: is soyuz using same codebase that production is using or are we still using celso's uploader-tests branch?
<Kinnison> Not a clue. I'd imagine it'll be celso's branch because we've not yet finished merging it into RF
<carlos> to know where should I fix Rosetta to stop breaking with empty files
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will implement the fix this weekend and request celso a merge to get those packages built
<Kamion> I suspect it'd just get cowboyed on drescher anyway :)
<Kamion> carlos: yes, celso's uploader-tests branch according to bzr log
<carlos> Kamion: ok, thanks
<Kinnison> unfortunately I don't have write access to the branch
<Kinnison> if I update it, I'll have to copy it first
<Kinnison> I can do it, it'll take some time
<carlos> Kinnison: so the buildds are broken until my patch is done?
<Kinnison> carlos: no, the entire archive is stalled until it no longer asserts
<carlos> in that case I will implement the fix now. I thought it was only a problem with the "broken" packages.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> working on it now.
<Kamion> Kinnison: which does indirectly break the buildds eventually :-)
<Kinnison> Kamion: :-)
<Kinnison> I'm preparing a copy
<Kamion> but only as a side-effect of breaking the rest of the distro world
<carlos> it will take a while as my network connection atm is using my mobile phone but I hope it will not be more than a couple of hours
<carlos> Kamion: I can call Celso to ask him to do the merge
<Kamion> it's 6am for him, if it's easy for Kinnison to do it ...
<Kamion> or something-painful-am
<Kinnison> carlos: give me a diff and I'll monkey it into place
<Kinnison> Kamion: it's 8am for him, but it's saturday
<carlos> Kinnison: I'm still getting an updated version of the branch. Will send you the diff as soon as I get the updated branch and I have it
<Kamion> oh, reversed DST, always forget about that
<Kamion> damn those hemispheres anyway
<Kinnison> carlos: If you can tell me what you intend to do, I can make the comensurate change so that the archive can get on with things
<carlos> phone...
<carlos> ready.
<carlos> as I don't need to log anyting, the change is trivial...
<carlos> Kinnison: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuefhds.html
<carlos> that should fix the problem
<carlos> Kinnison: I did it with my old branch, I'm merging all changes now, just in case that file changes a lot and you cannot apply it, anyway, you can add it manually
<Kinnison> carlos: right, I can add that into drescher's codeline
<Kinnison> one sec
<kiko-zzz> hello hackers
<Kinnison> okay, I'll now update the symlink to make that codeline current
<carlos> kiko: morning
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison> Right, done
* Kinnison fills cprov in
<carlos> cprov: morning :-D
<cprov> morning dudes
<Kinnison> cprov: We added the patch in https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuefhds.html to the codeline on drescher, by copying the current codeline and updating the symlink after applying the patch
<Kinnison> cprov: This patch fixes a bug in processing a broken translations tarball
<carlos> cprov: Rosetta broke your beloved soyuz :-P
<Kinnison> cprov: carlos intends to fix this in a branch for you to merge more formally
<Kinnison> cprov: hopefully in the meantime the archive can cycle
* carlos hates real world data
<cprov> Kinnison: I see, what was broken precisely ?
<carlos> cprov: empty .pot files
<Kinnison> cprov: rosetta would assert on empty pot files
<carlos> Kinnison: was it Rosetta or librarian?
<Kinnison> carlos: rosetta
<cprov> carlos: uhm ...
<Kinnison> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1636915/s9V6qvoA40VfduvxtMi4L36cSGG.txt
<carlos> ok
<carlos> right
<cprov> carlos: okay, not a big issue, send me a branch url til monday, I can manage to roll it out 
<carlos> cprov: I'm going to use my uploader-tests branch for that
<carlos> cprov: I'm merging all changes on your branch since last time I used it
<cprov> carlos: right, mail me when you have it done
<carlos> s/on/from/
<carlos> cprov: sure
<cprov> good
<Kinnison> Kamion: fyi, a dry-run of process-accepted suggests it'll be fine
<Kamion> great, thanks
<Kamion> cprov: we suggested that it would be helpful if the publisher could continue despite errors processing single uploads, so that issues like this don't require pulling several people away from what they would otherwise have been doing on a Saturday
<Kinnison> This would require process-accepted to be able to commit each accept individually
<Kinnison> a touch slower, but not death on a stick
<Kinnison> essentially gather a list of ids for queue items to process
<Kinnison> then for each in that list, start a txn, try and process, commit/rollback as needed
<cprov> Kamion: file a bug, I can do it before the next rollout
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Wed 8 Mar, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> Kamion, okay, I'll consider that.
<kiko> Kamion, note that the current owner is Ubuntu Drivers
<kiko> which includes the TB and some other people
<kiko> including.. me? jimmac? 
<kiko> this is probably fallout from the spec permission stuff
<Kamion> kiko: sure, but I think "owner" is too strict for milestones
<Kamion> at least not distro owner
<Kamion> bearing in mind that "owners" of *specific packages* should be able to set milestones
<kiko> Kamion, fair enough. but I don't think we have another privilege level to use
<kiko> packages don't have owners, AFAIK
<kiko> so here's my strawman:
<Kamion> aren't ubuntu-core-dev and ubuntu-dev privilege levels associated with the ubuntu distro?
<kiko> I mainly want Matt to be able to try milestones out right now
<kiko> nope
<kiko> not at all
<Kamion> for example they are associated with it for the purpose of uploads
<kiko> well -- not "for example"
<kiko> they are explicitly associated with it for the purpose of uploads
<Kamion> doing the same for bugs wouldn't be so bad, then?
<kiko> are you suggesting overloading upload privileges with being allowed to set bug milestones?
<Kamion> I understand the need to be generic, but I also understand the need for Ubuntu package maintainers to be able to set milestones for the purpose of prioritising their work
<kiko> Kamion, I think prioritization is separate from milestones.
<kiko> milestones are really a project management thing
<Kamion> I need to be able to make a note to fix a bug for dapper
<Kamion> particularly when my manager asks me to
<kiko> shouldn't your manager go and update the milestone for that bug?
<Kamion> sure, but he's a busy man
<kiko> but anyway, here's my strawman
<kiko> adding a permission slot for this is something that can't be done in a hurry
<Kamion> and there are things I personally think are important to fix for dapper that haven't been explicitly requested by my manager, anyway
<kiko> but restricting setting of milestones to the owner can
<kiko> given that matt currently finds milestones utterly useless to him without some restriction
<kiko> I'm suggesting adding a restriction to owner, allowing matt to try the feature out, and discussing and adding a permissions peg to the distribution (or overloading an existing one) next week
<kiko> do you think that's a reasonable proposal?
<Kamion> OK, as long as the latter is on the plan and not forgotten, it seems a reasonable proposal, yes
<Kamion> I agree that restricted-too-much is better than the current totally-unrestricted state
<kiko> it's part of the plan -- nag mdz if he doesn't say it's a priority, but otherwise we'll get it done
<Kamion> I just don't want restricted-too-much to be permanent. :-)
<kiko> okay.
<Kamion> thanks
<Kamion> cprov: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-upload-and-queue/+bug/33688
<Ubugtu> malone bug 33688 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "exceptions processing single uploads shouldn't crash the whole publisher" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<cprov> Kamion: perfect, I need to leave now, but feel free to call me **anytime** +55 16 92067237
<Kamion> ok
<Kinnison> Right, I have to go now
<Kinnison> ciau
<lifeless> night all
<kiko> is anyone around for a drive-by?
<kiko> lifeless?
<kiko> BjornT?
<kiko> jamesh?
<kiko> spiv?
<kiko> SteveA?
<fabbione> kiko: pick me? pick me!
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> kiko: i lost track before.. is the publisher running again?
<carlos> fabbione: yes, it should
<fabbione> carlos: ok, when is scheduled the next run?
<kiko> fabbione, it should be running, and if it isn't, it's a bug
<fabbione> never mind
<fabbione> it did already
<carlos> fabbione: ;-)
<fabbione> guys thanks a lot for fixing it so quickly
<kiko> sorry about the downtime, the plan is for the publisher to become more robust
<fabbione> kiko: it's alright.. better to find problems now than at release time
<fabbione> kiko: the only reason why i noticed is that i am waiting the sparc buildds to catch up so i can remove about 60GB of local cache for the buildd :)
<fabbione> and be able to reuse my buildd for playing.. but that's a different story ;)
<kiko> fabbione, is this your new buildd?
<fabbione> kiko: the old buildd that i have at home
<kiko> ah. and what of the new ones?
<fabbione> i won't touch the new ones
<fabbione> they are for the DC :)
<kiko> are they there yet?
<fabbione> sparc has been built in my house till a few days back when DC got buildd :)
<fabbione> kiko: almost
<kiko> what's missing?
<fabbione> i will have to check in a couple of hours to see how much are they using out of my cache
<fabbione> kiko: dunno.. i am not a buildd admin and i can't check queue/status on the overall arch.. can I?
<fabbione> in the LP world i am almost a nobody ;)
<kiko> you can look at +builds
<kiko> and at distros/ubuntu/+builds
<fabbione> yes i did..
<fabbione> +builds
<fabbione> to see what they are processing
<kiko> they seem to be working already
<fabbione> yes they are
<fabbione> that's not the problem
<fabbione> old world with katie
<fabbione> my sparcbuildd at home was uploading to jackass
<fabbione> and that was working fine
<kiko> oh I see
<fabbione> new world
<fabbione> my sparcbuildd at home can't upload but it was still building creating a local cache of pkgs
<fabbione> now calculate the delta between new world and yesterday
<fabbione> all these pkgs need to be rebuilded from DC buildd
<fabbione> but
<fabbione> to make things much simpler
<fabbione> i opened up my local cache
<fabbione> so basically when the buildd will catch up with the backlog, i will be able to kill the local cache
<fabbione> make sense?
<fabbione> otherwise infinity should have worked N times as much to bootstrap some pkgs..
<fabbione> that it is really an annoying process
<kiko> yeah, sounds reasonable
<kiko> I need to go afk for a sec
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> i am going to take a nap soon
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<G0SUB> anyone here?
<Keybuk> nope
<G0SUB> Keybuk :)
<G0SUB> what's the procedure to request a UVF Exception?
<Keybuk> ask
<G0SUB> just did
<Keybuk> I'm not the person to ask
<Keybuk> (as in, the procedure is to ask for a UVF exception)
<G0SUB> hmm
<Kamion> if it's in main or restricted, mail mdz@ubuntu.com and cjwatson@ubuntu.com with a description of what you want to change and the section of the upstream changelog that describes those changes
<Kamion> if it's in universe or multiverse, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<Kamion> I've documented this on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<G0SUB> Kamion thanks a lot
<G0SUB> Kamion we needed you in ubuntu-motu atm
<G0SUB> Kamion there is a critical bug in m17n-db which has been fixed in debian ... but ubuntu is stuck with a older version
<Kamion> you don't need me for that; m17n-db is in universe
<G0SUB> oh, so who can do it?
<G0SUB> i mean we don't need TB people for that ... can MOTUs do that?
<Kamion> (why is this in #launchpad anyway?)
<Kamion> did you read what I said above? I gave you a link to the procedure for universe
<G0SUB> I am sorry
<Keybuk> TB don't do exceptions anyway
<Keybuk> oh, he RETURN'd
<Kamion> R3TURN
<Keybuk> it's Saturday, what are you doing online? :)  go be with family and wifey
<G0SUB> in my launchpad calendar, when I set the time as 15:00:00, it becomes 14:37:00 after saving
<G0SUB> why?
<carlos> G0SUB: it looks like a bug...
<carlos> G0SUB: please, file a bug
<G0SUB> hmm
<G0SUB> okay
<G0SUB> carlos which product/package?
<carlos> G0SUB: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad
<kiko> it is a dupe
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Improve the person's +packages page by including the upload date and build status feedback. Also link to the relevant source package release page. Also do some minor cleaning up in the method that queries for bugtasks associated to that package (r3231: kiko)
<kiko> yes!
<carlos> kiko: dude... and all that is trivial?
<kiko> I asked if anybody wanted to review it
<kiko> it's not really very complicated, though
<carlos> lots of trivial changes
<kiko> if you want to take a look at the landing and criticize it I'd be happy to address any concerns
<kiko> but it mainly adds some fields to a template and uses SourcePackageRelease methods
<kiko> not a very big deal
<carlos> kiko: I don't have time and I trust you on that... but perhaps r=kiko... :-P
<kiko> I could have done it as 3 separate commits...
<kiko> yeah, well, it's saturday :)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos>         return self.__dict__['real_cursor'] .execute(*args, **kwargs)
<carlos>     ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/8.0/lib/plpython.so": /lib/libpthread.so.0: symbol _h_errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<carlos>     INSERT INTO POTemplateName (id, title, translationdomain, description, name) VALUES (6, 'Whatever', 'firefox', NULL, 'firefox')
<carlos> ----------------------------------------------------
<carlos> note to self... don't run tests while a dist-upgrade ....
<kiko> heh
<G0SUB> I did a PO file export 15 minutes back, but I haven't received the PO file it ...
<G0SUB> does it take that long?
<carlos> G0SUB: could be, but not much more
<G0SUB> ok
* carlos -> shower and dinner
<carlos> see you later
<G0SUB> carlos not recieved yet
<carlos> G0SUB: I don't see anything in our logs. That would be:
<carlos> 1.- The cron job is disabled. I cannot check it now, I need stub to check it for me
<carlos> 2.- You have a problem with your email account or we have a problem sending you the email
<carlos> G0SUB: gie me the URL and I will request the same download to check if it works for me
<carlos> Hmm I need to leave... please, send me the URL by email and I will try to handle it tomorrow morning...
<carlos> see you
<G0SUB> whoops!
<G0SUB> what's carlos' email ID ?
<nekohayo> hello, that may sound like a silly question, but I have been unable to figure out how I can "add people" to my product in launchpad... do I need to?
<gusaweb> hello
<nekohayo> hi
<gusaweb> do you intend to make the translation of launchpad possible in the near future ?
<gusaweb> nekohayo ?
<nekohayo> I don't know, I'm not a developer :P
<nekohayo> I came here to ask about "project members"
<gusaweb> ok :)
<Seveas> gusaweb, see launchpad.net/faq
<gusaweb> Seveas thanks
<nekohayo> Seveas: is there any documentation on my "add people to a project" issue?
<Seveas> nekohayo, people will need to join themselves iirc (note: I am not an LP developer)
<nekohayo> well, I have not been able to find out a way to "subscribe to a project" yet..
<mdke> nekohayo, projects have "admins". if the admin is a team, you can apply to join that team.
<nekohayo> mdke: ok, and is there a privilege system for moderating what team members can do on a project?
<mdke> nekohayo, not that I know of. What do you have in mind?
<mdke> oh actually, you can define translators on a project i think
<nekohayo> well that basically means anyone in the team can change the project details, releases, bugs, everything? that's a bit dangerous
<nekohayo> for example, if I had packagers I would not give them access to moderating bugs no?
<mdke> projects don't have bugs, or releases, I think.
<mdke> but yeah, best to keep the team that is admin of a project quite small, I suppose
<nekohayo> mdke: yes, there are bugs and everything afaik http://nanokron.info:8000/Screenshot.png
<mdke> ah right, that is a product
<mdke> launchpad distinguishes between projects and products
<nekohayo> is there a documentation page explaining the difference?
<mdke> nekohayo, you can try searching on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/
<mdke> i'm not sure
<nekohayo> also I noticed something strange about launchpad: even when you clearly do not have the permissions to do something, you have the link to do so... someone viewing my profile has links to edit it o_o
<mdke> I don't see that
<nekohayo> hmmm.. example: https://launchpad.net/people/majikstreet look on the left, you have a "manage" link for the email addresses
<mdke> yeah, I'd say that's a bug. Best to check if it's reported already before filing it though
<robertj> has there been any OpenID via launchpad discussion recently?
#launchpad 2007-03-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89760 in launchpad "In LP Beta: Tabs in the Milestones doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89760
<pochu> heya, nice report :)
<kiko> :)
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<pochu> kiko: you are like my laptop ;)
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<kiko> pochu, it never sleeps? :)
<pochu> kiko: my laptop or me? :)
<kiko> LaserJock, I will have free slots to give the MOTU bug list attention this week
<LaserJock> doesn't suspend right? ;-)
<kiko> rejoice!
<LaserJock> kiko: awesome!!
<ajmitch> kiko: thanks!
<kiko> I am today finishing a report which is, oh, THREE MONTHS late
<kiko> this will be a big weight off my back
<kiko> phew!
<ajmitch> and I thought I had problems with a report 4 days late :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch!!
<ajmitch> yessir?
<kiko> ajmitch is the man
<LaserJock> that he is
<ajmitch> hm
<carlos> morning
* Fujitsu waves to carlos.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<lifeless> how do I get to a non-beta URL ?
<lifeless> I need to tell someone how to do something with regular launchpad
<lifeless> but it keeps redirecting, so I cant see what that looks like
<ddaa> lifeless: go to launchpad.net root
<ddaa> and click "disable redirection"
<dneary> Hi all
<dneary> I uploaded a .pot and a bunch of .po files on Friday, they're listed as Accepted, but there are no translations on the branch in question - anyone know why that might be?
<dneary> (for the 2.1 branch of qtwengophone)
<ddaa> carlos: danilos: ^
<carlos> dneary: the problem is that we didn't implement a way to give priority to those imports over Ubuntu ones and we are opening Feisty for translations right now, so the amount of files to import is huge....
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks!
<dneary> carlos: Ah, OK
<dneary> I didn't understand that Friday, but I get it now
<dneary> carlos: Isn't that a flaw in the system, though?
<carlos> yeah, that's why I said 'we didn't implement...'
<dneary> It makes us non-Ubuntu projects feel like second-class Launchpad citizens
<dneary> OK, thanks
<carlos> well, it's not that Ubuntu has priority
<carlos> it's just that we are importing a lot of files at the same time
<ddaa> it's just that it's first come first served
<ddaa> and that ubuntu is a very big guy with a very large plate
<carlos> ddaa: right, thanks
<dneary> OK
<carlos> dneary: the idea is give non ubuntu projects priority over Ubuntu, so this kind of huge imports doesn't affect you
<dneary> Any idea when the ETA for those imports to be finished is? Can you see the state of the queue?
<carlos> https://beta.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=all&status=APPROVED&type=all
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=all&status=APPROVED&type=all
<dneary> Will they be done by Wednesday?
<carlos> sorry, use the second link
<carlos> that's how the queue is atm
<dneary> https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=APPROVED&type=all
<dneary> Woohoo! I'm first in the queue
<carlos> dneary: I hope, I'm asking some DB magic to mitigate the problem as it's taking much more time than expected but at current rate, it would still take a couple of days
<dneary> But I have no idea where I am in the "all files" queu
<carlos> dneary: for products, yes ;-)
<carlos> the problem is that the distros queue is the same
<carlos> dneary: I guess you are near the end of the queue
<carlos> it's sorted by date
<dneary> carlos: I also uploaded a .tar.gz of .po files through https://translations.launchpad.net/wengophone/2.1/+translations-upload - but I don't see them in the queue
<carlos> dneary: If you used that URL, the files are pending to be approved
<dneary> Yes, I see them: https://launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=all&start=75&batch=75
<dneary> I have a quick question - how do people manage merges between Launchpad files and their files?
<dneary> cron jobs?
<dneary> Regular manual imports/exports?
<dneary> How do you handle the string changes in svn conflicting with translations in launchpad?
<carlos> right now?, manual exports. To do uploads, some use scripts (like the ones I think you were testing)
<dneary> carlos: Yeah - I don't think that the scripts are very effective
<dneary> And we also script downloads
<dneary> Using a regexp on webmail :)
<carlos> well, the thing is that the maintainers should cope with those conflicts as we recommend to point to Rosetta as the place to publish the .po files. You can download and then upload the file later without using the web translation form.
<carlos> having two persons translating one on svn
<carlos> and another in Rosetta
<carlos> is a source of conflicts
<carlos> either both use SVN or both use Rosetta
<carlos> dneary: we are planning a better way to integrate translations with source trees (other than current mechanisms) but it's still in design phase
<ddaa> f
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89833 in malone "+editstatus entry point surprising" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89833
<lifeless> reviewer meeting now
<BjornT> i'm here
<spiv> I'm here.
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> spiv: ?
<lifeless> SteveA: ?
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<spiv> I'm here.
<spiv> Ah, lifeless just phoned.
<spiv> His net connection is down.
<spiv> So I guess I'll run the meeting in the meantime.
<spiv> SteveA: still recovering from the flu, I guess?
<spiv> jamesh: here?
<jamesh> spiv: yeah
<spiv> jamesh: don't labour too hard :)
<spiv> Ok, next meeting...
<lifeless> its just come back
<spiv> Ah, great.
* spiv stands aside
<lifeless> thanks though!
<spiv> Not a problem.
<lifeless> so, we're splitting the meetings in two
<lifeless> I propose the .au themed one be 4pm (GMT+11) which should be within Bjornt's working hours
<spiv> Yes please!
<lifeless> and if BjornT can be kind enough to attend both, we can keep consistency.
<lifeless> if thats too early for BjornT, then 5pm(GMT+11)
<lifeless> BjornT: what do you say?
<BjornT> lifeless: au 4pm is 7am for me, so i'd prefer 5pm
<lifeless> np
<spiv> That's fine with me.
<lifeless> all in objection, type something now
<lifeless> BjornT: please coordinate a time with the non .au reviewers that is convenient for you, and update teh https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeetingAgenda?action=edit with that
<spiv> lifeless, BjornT: thanks!
<BjornT> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> BjornT: are you willing to chair that meeting? or just be present ?
<BjornT> lifeless: i can chair the non-au one.
<lifeless> cool!
<lifeless> ok, queue status (one second while I note this down)
* jamesh has to finish off salgado's one
<lifeless> jamesh: can you look at david/launchpad/complete-revisions-landing - the review metadata for it
<lifeless> jamesh: I think its not 10 days old, and something fishy has happened
<lifeless> and yes, yes you do
<jamesh> lifeless: he probably backdated it when adding it
<jamesh> lifeless: or changed the URL
<lifeless> you also have a branch of marks, and flacoste has a branch of tims that are getting old
<lifeless> BjornT: can you nag flacoste :)
<BjornT> sure :)
<lifeless> spiv: your branches - how are they looking ?
<lifeless> specifically flacoste-..
<lifeless> jamesh: have you landed my patch to the pending-reviews yet ?
<spiv> I only have one :)
<spiv> I'll do flacoste's tonight.
<jamesh> lifeless: not yet
<lifeless> spiv: you'll have more for tomorrow :)
<lifeless> jamesh: :(. 
* lifeless begs
<spiv> lifeless: well, I can't comment on that today :)
* spiv is starting to think of >500 line branches as large.  Must be because smaller branches are increasingly normal!
<lifeless> thats good
<lifeless> there are 13 open reviews
<lifeless> but jamesh is back from sprint now
<lifeless> and noone else is on leave AFAIK
<lifeless> are you still doing 2 reviews a day ?
<spiv> I have been a bit lax on the 2/day front.
<BjornT> me too, although i generally review the branches before the get 2 days old.
* ddaa is looking at tim's explicit-branch-type
<lifeless> ok,
<lifeless> what I'll do for the next week is stack your queues deep
<lifeless> that way, we wont have the low bandwidth-latency multiplier effect :)
<ddaa> I think the new folks need some mentoring about focus and small branches...
<spiv> +1
<lifeless> jamesh: it will help me immensely to deploy my pending reviews update
<jamesh> lifeless: yep.  I'll get onto it tomorrow
<lifeless> thank you
<lifeless> thats all from me
<lifeless> anything new ?
<lifeless> ddaa: how old is david/launchpad/complete-revisions-landing
<BjornT> nothing from me
<ddaa> lifeless: put it up for review on thursday
<ddaa> had been work-in-progress for some time before
<lifeless> ddaa: you did something strange when you did that
<ddaa> just moved it around, and changed work-in-progress to needs-review
<lifeless> ddaa: do you recall what it was ? (Did you change url? change the timestamp?)
<ddaa> ha, yes, changed url
<ddaa> complete-revisions -> complete-revisions-landing
<lifeless> ddaa: please dont do that, the system is primitive and trivially breakable
<ddaa> made it depend on recent rocketfuel, instead of cherrypickable...
<lifeless> new url + old timestamp -> looks like its been unallocated for 10 days
<ddaa> s/cherrypickable/mergeable in production/
<ddaa> hu, okay sorry...
<lifeless> ddaa: so either just make a new entry, or keep the url please
<ddaa> gotcha, url == id
<BjornT> carlos: you added your firefox-import branch as needs-review on PendingReviews
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry, I forgot to change the status
<carlos> thanks for the warning
* carlos changes it
<lifeless> thanks for coming, metting over
<BjornT> spiv: could you take a quick look at the changes in test_acceptance.py in https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/jml/launchpad/fix-intermittent-test/full-diff
<BjornT> spiv: just to make sure that the changes look semantically correct
<spiv> BjornT: ok, I'll take a look now
<BjornT> thanks spiv
<spiv> BjornT: I don't know why he does joinThread in the deferToThread decorator.  It should be redundant.
<spiv> BjornT: he never sets _bail_registered to True!
<BjornT> yeah, i was going to comment on that :), and also propose another way of doing it.
<spiv> BjornT: The basic transformation of test_* methods looks sound, though.
<BjornT> spiv: ok, thanks. i'll include your comments about joinTread.
<spiv> BjornT: please feel free to require lots of explanation about anything that's unclear.  I'm familiar with Twisted testing idioms, and also discussed this with jml a fair bit over VOIP, but ideally this should be comprehensible to more than just two people :)
<BjornT> spiv: i will :)
<spiv> BjornT: The trick here is that TrialTestCases allow test methods to return a Deferred to wait for, and the framework will keep running the Twisted reactor until that Deferred is called back.
<BjornT> yeah. i remember that from having reviewed one of salgado's branches that did the same.
<spiv> So now he's running the two twisted services in-process, and waiting for events from them to determine test completion, and to avoid blocking the event loop he's running most of the assertions and bzr client code in a seperate thread.
<spiv> Incidentally, jml says that these tests take a minute less to run now they don't need to spawn subprocesses :)
<SteveA> morning
<spiv> I'll probably apply the same sort of changes to the authserver and librarian tests eventually, so they can avoid subprocesses too.
<BjornT> spiv: and that's the reason for having to run TrialSuite()._bail() at exit?
<spiv> The reason for that really deserves a honking great comment.
<spiv> That arranges for the Twisted reactor to get shutdown, which in turn means that it's threadpool is stopped.  Otherwise, the process hangs indefinitely at exit because of non-daemonic threads.
<BjornT> there's an XXX that has the beginning of a comment for it, but it doesn't include the end of it :)
<spiv> Ah, heh, so there is.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89846 in soyuz "binary ancestry calculation broken for new binary packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89846
* carlos -> bank
<cprov> good morning
<Znarl> stub, lifeless, SteveA : Ping?  gandwana Launchpad Apps Server [1/2]  is down.
<kiko> wake up gandwana 
<SteveA> stub, lifeless, Znarl: is anyone else working on gandwana?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89854 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse fails with infinite redirections" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89854
<sinzui> Hello. I am Curtis Hovey. This is my first day on the Launchpad team. Anyone have a clue-by-4 to point me how I start my day?
<bac> good morning curtis and welcom
<bac> welcome, i mean
<spiv> sinzui: welcome
<spiv> sinzui: I'm about to go to bed, but bac, SteveA or kiko ought to be able to sort you out.
<bac> sinzui: sure i'll give you a hand
<sinzui> spiv: thanks. As I thought
<jordi> welcome sinzui!
<bac> sinzui: i just sent you a private message -- you see it?
<sinzui> bac: no :(
* sinzui thinks another app is screwy the desktop
<bac> sinzui: you use IM or skype?
<sinzui> bac: gaim
<sinzui> bac: my message to you didn't show. back to x-chat
<Hobbsee> bac: you're not identified.
<Hobbsee> bac: you need to be identified to freenode to send private messages.
<bac> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> bac: no problem, need help with registering/identifying?
<SteveA> sinzui: Welcome Curtis.
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<bac> Hobbsee: yeah i need to take care of that.  thanks for the reminder.
<sinzui> SteveA: hi
<Hobbsee> bac: /msg nickserv help should get you started :)
<bac> SteveA: if you want i can help sinzui get started since it's all pretty fresh.
<SteveA> sinzui: I just send you a standardized "welcome to canonical" message
<sinzui> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> bac: sure, that would be great!  please do.
<bac> sinzui: what is your AIM id?  until i get my freenode nick sorted out it may be best to move over to IM
<sinzui> bac: CurtisHovey
* ddaa -> post office
<SteveA> sinzui: did you get the email?
<SteveA> sinzui: I got a bounce kinda thing from Verizon saying "UCE not wanted"
<sinzui> SteveA: yes, I'm reading the wiki
<SteveA> do you use Verizon?  want to see the bounce?
<sinzui> SteveA: interesting. I Verizon doesn't like kiko either.
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> sinzui, your ISP is pretty horrible wrt incoming email. I have never once managed to email you directly :-(
<sinzui> kiko: I'll look into switching my email though my domain provider. I get more control too
<carlos> sinzui: you can get a POP3 account for canonical email
<sinzui> carlos: I see that. I'm writing the request now
<carlos> ok
<statik> moin
<BradCrittenden> statik: hello. how was your weekend?
<statik> BradCrittenden: excellent, thanks. I think my brain melted a little from being immersed in another language. how was yours?
<BradCrittenden> good.  nice weather mostly.  had a good time.
<BradCrittenden> sorry for the absurdly long nick.  trying to resolve registration on the other
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89866 in malone "Search bugs in all projects fails with an UnexpectedFormData error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89866
<ddaa> barr1: ping
<barr1> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> barr1: got some time to talk about pyrex vs. ctypes?
<barr1> ddaa: sure.  i've only dabbled, but i'll help if i can!
<ddaa> barr1: I understand you talked about my use of pyrex to bind to libsvn with SteveA at Pycon.
<ddaa> and that you suggested using ctypes instead of pyrex
<ddaa> right?
<barr1> yep
<barr1> ctypes is a python 2.5 thing tho
<UB`> hi
<ddaa> So SteveA asked to have a talk with you about it.
<UB`> i've a little problem 
<UB`> I sent a bug message with a log pasted
<ddaa> barr1: I haven't looked much at ctypes, but the reason I chose pyrex instead
<barr1> thing i like about ctypes is that it comes w/py2.5 out of the box
<UB`> but there are some security issues 
<UB`> I have to edit that message
<UB`> could you help me?
<ddaa> is that ctypes is ABI-based, you need to somehow embed the definition of the ABI you are in binding to the Python code
<ddaa> UB`: file a support request/question on the launchpad product
<ddaa> pointing to the specific log message to edit
<ddaa> or tell stub directly
<ddaa> he's the database admin, and does things like excising stuff out of the db when there is no UI for it.
<UB`> could I disturb him in private?
<ddaa> barr1: while pyrex is API based, you just give it a high-level description of the API, and just as much as you need to bind to, and the compiler deals with the ABI.
<ddaa> UB`: sure, removing security-sensitive data is reason enough
<UB`> thank you
<ddaa> barr1: also, most open source libraries, (including libsvn) really only document APIs
<ddaa> and inferring the ABI out of the headers files can be a painful exercise
<ddaa> I understand that ctypes is great when you need to bind to arbitrary windows APIs, where the ABI is known and very stable.
<ddaa> where a compiler is not generally available, and turn-key operation is essential
<ddaa> but I'm far from convinced it's a good fit for binding on linux
<ddaa> barry: your turn :)
<barry> ddaa: interesting. you've obviously looked at this stuff in more detail than i have.  i really only mentioned ctypes in passing, but it sounds like you have good reasons to prefer pyrex.  the only question is whether that outweighs the benefit of pyrex as an add-on dependency.
<barry> s/benefit/cost/
<ddaa> One thing I am assuming so far, is that there is no tool to automatically produce the ABI out of header files.
<ddaa> that produces something usable by ctypes
<barry> ddaa: i've not heard of anything, but i could make inquiries in the python community if you want
<ddaa> since libsvn is incredibly anal about ABI compatibility, that would essentially negate my argument against ctype in this case
<ddaa> barry: I'm interested in any input you may have.
<ddaa> I'm not strongly committed to pyrex, and it does involve add a lot of cruft (the high-level API description)
<ddaa> since the libsvn API is mind-bendingly complex
<barry> i always like to reduce moving parts if possible, especially in favor of out-of-the-box support.  would it be useful to do try to do a limited a/b test of the two modules?
<ddaa> what do you mean "a/b test of the two modules"?
<barry> you probably already have a bunch of pyrex glue -- would it make sense to try to duplicate some of that w/ctypes and evaluate the cost/benefit for this particular application?
<ddaa> I guess that would provide an interesting data point
<ddaa> but I have two practical objections 
<ddaa> 1. it's a lot of work that would have to be re-done for simple prospection
<ddaa> 2. it will not be definitive since the really interesting APIs I want to bind to are not wrapped yet.
<ddaa> so 2 just means that whatever the result, it will have to be considered with a grain of salt
<ddaa> and 1 means that I will only be willing to go down that road if there is some hint that it's not going to be a lot of effort, or that it will indeed lead to interesting results
<ddaa> for any pertinent value of "interesting"
<barry> right. well, istm that you've looked at the technical issues in much more detail than i have, so i'm not sure i can add anything useful ;).  i'll be happy to help in any way i can though!
<ddaa> barry: the point is, I did not look at ctypes much
<ddaa> most of my argument is based on knowing there is a ABI/API dichotomy
<ddaa> and having practical experience with the pyrex side of the problem
<ddaa> so maybe I am entirely misguided :)
<barry> ddaa: what's the best way to get the current pyrex bindings?  is there a bzr branch somewhere i can grab?  if so, perhaps i can look at that and try to do some ctypes bindings to get a feel for it, though i've never looked at libsvn
<ddaa> barry: /code/david/cscvs/pyrex on devpad
<ddaa> it's still very experimental
<barry> cool, thx.  i'll also try to do a bit of research on the api/abi issue
<ddaa> another data point that might be relevant:
<ddaa> I have no interest in writing a general wrapper for libsvn
<ddaa> it's more a framework than a library, and it's absurdly generic in some places
<ddaa> so I am focusing on the simplest wrapper that does was cscvs needs
<LarstiQ> ddaa: ctypese can be rather cumbersome, but being pure python is the final win for my opengl uses.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: here you go :) well defined ABI, portability, no compiler available
<LarstiQ> exactly
<barry> ddaa: gotcha
<LarstiQ> it also was much easier to get supports vectors out of libsvm with ctypes than with swig
* LarstiQ is unfamiliar with pyrex
<ddaa> LarstiQ: pyrex is like skinning two headed goats using a silver knife under a full moon.
<ddaa> it's scary and weird at first, but it does grow on you after a while
<LarstiQ> ddaa: all the right conditions then
<ddaa> which interestingly, is the opposite of svn, which is friendly and comfortable at first, but sends you mad after a while.
<barry> ddaa: lol
<ddaa> oops... sorry, did it again...
<ddaa> LarstiQ: swig? OMG
<ddaa> the native libsvn python bindings are done using swigs
<LarstiQ> ddaa: current libsvm binding is written in that
<LarstiQ> or, with
<ddaa> current?
<LarstiQ> extending it is painful
<ddaa> official
<LarstiQ> ddaa: right
<ddaa> it's pretty much unmaintained
<ddaa> except for the bits that jelmer had to beat into compliance to get actual work done...
<LarstiQ> no no
<LarstiQ> libsvm != libsvn
<ddaa> ...
* LarstiQ works with support vector machines ;)
<barry> btw ddaa: this kind of came up because of talks for bridging the svn/bzr gap.  i wanted to try the svn plugins for bzr, but found the mass of stuff i had to install and compile from source on my mac was just overwhelming
<ddaa> barry: pretty much directly caused by upstream bindings being a steam pile of unmaintained swig insanity.
<barry> (my thinkpad was running some feisty daily build and was having trouble getting on the network at pycon)
<barry> ddaa: yep
<ddaa> which is largely why I'm getting into this whole mess to start with
<ddaa> got no trust in upstream to maintain those bindings
<LarstiQ> how did pycon go?
<barry> ddaa: anything to make that mass easier to deal with
<barry> LarstiQ: best one evar
<barry> almost 600 people
<barry> i'd say 50-100 sprinters after the conference proper ended
<ddaa> barry: actually, the original cause was "I tried to fix the upstream bindings, but they broke me".
<barry> ddaa: <snif> ;}
<ddaa> steel pot / clay pot thing
<LarstiQ> barry: cool
<barry> ddaa: even though you can apt-get the bzr-svn plugin, it doesn't work.  building from source is a soul crusher
<ddaa> *nod*
<barry> ddaa: the high level goal is this:  several projects wanted to explore bzr but have their code in an svn repository, and have devs who don't live and breath revision control systems
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I can see how ctypes would be a good fit there.
<barry> so what we want is something that will look and smell exactly like "svn" client to those devs while others can experiment with bzr, eventually touting the benefits, teaching others how to use it, and then eventually migrating them to use the bzr client
<ddaa> provided there's something to help bridge the API-ABI gap.
<barry> we talked about a bunch of alternative approaches, but i think they all had problems.  stevea mentioned something (i forgot the term) but a bzr server that also speaks svn
<ddaa> bzr-svn is great. It got an amazing potential for getting through the back door.
<ddaa> bzr-svnserve is also useful
<barry> ddaa: i tend to think that would be idea because it wouldn't require moving the repo to start the transition
<LarstiQ> it needs a lot more work though
<barry> sorry, bzr-svn would be ideal i think
<ddaa> but there's a whole spectrum of embrace-extend-bzrminate tools
<ddaa> barry: completely agree
<ddaa> and I agree that ctypes is what would be best to make bzr-svn rock
<barry> yep.  it's definitely worth working on because i think there's a lot of interest in bzr, but also a lot of reluctance to just make the switch, especially because many projects have recently gone through a cvs->svn migration
<barry> that's a lot of upheaval for a dev community
<LarstiQ> yeah
* LarstiQ marks svnserve up for the bzr GSoC list
<ddaa> barry: you're preaching to the converted
<barry> :)
<ddaa> 1. bzr-svn to get the committers to switch to bzr one by one
<ddaa> 2. bzr-svnserver to switch the server to bzr without bothering non-committers
<ddaa> actually makes it a winning proposition for us to have big projects switch to svn
<ddaa> barry: so, yeah. If you can come up with a practical way to bind to libsvn with ctypes, I'm willing to put my cscvs effort behind it.
<barry> there's sort of two (or three) propaganda points you have to win: first, convince people that the 'd' in dvcs is a fundamentally better way to operate; 2) that it's worth the overhead to learn a new model and set of commands; 3) that you won't lose anything by switching (i.e. it's a pure win), and 4) bzr is as mature and stable as svn (i.e. you will never ever ever lose data in bzr)
<ddaa> might make the cscvs work more costly than it has to be, but it would have a very positive externality.
<barry> ddaa: agreed
<ddaa> barry: actually, those all four points can go away with bzr-svn because it has the potential to make _trying_ bzr in situation near zero-cost.
<ddaa> and experience shows than in any given project of significant size, you'll find at least one influential developer willing to try a DVCS.
<ddaa> but often it's prevented by the interoperability watershed
<barry> ddaa: agreed, although at some point you want people to move their data into bzr and turn off their svn repos. that requires a lot of confidence that your data is rock solid stable (i.o.w. it's part technical part evangelical)
<ddaa> I think it's mostly (but not quite) a red herring.
<barry> ddaa: another data point: we keep all the python.org files under svn (i do the same for all my personal servers).  that process has broken down for a number of reasons, so we've switched to bzr for all our etc files
<ddaa> When people love and want to use a tool, they pretty much want to be convinced that switching is safe.
<barry> ddaa: agreed!
<barry> and as long as it's relatively speedy, or that whatever performance costs you incur are amortized over all your work (i.e. always branch into a repo)
<ddaa> speed is another problem, got plenty of solutions and good work is being done
<ddaa> the new formats are already enabling improvements in bzr-svn performance
<barry> oh, and have you ever tried to put your os system files under svn?  what a royal pita.  requires you to hand edit .svn/entries files.   not fun
<LarstiQ> barry: is bzr doing better at that?
<ddaa> and you just have a handful of nutcases (linus and keithp leading the pack) who argue that a system needs to be designed for speed to be fast enough.
<ddaa> I think these folks are overgeneralizing their specialized domain knowledge.
<barry> LarstiQ: from what i've read on the python dot org mailing list over the weekend, yes it went much more smoothly.  we couldn't put / under bzr because it took too long, but putting /etc under bzr was quite acceptable.  and no ugly manual hacks required
<LarstiQ> barry: cool. We haven't really focused on supporting it :)
<barry> ddaa: i come from the gvr school of thought on optimization :)
<ddaa>  /etc should be cool, not to wide, and mostly text
<barry> oh and warsaw's law on performance: there's no performance problem that if ignored long enough won't eventually go away :)
<LarstiQ> haha
<ddaa> barry: not quite true here, there are some serious bottleneck is the current released bzr formats.
<barry> kidding, but still :)
<ddaa> and dumb-fs remote operation is always going to be slow
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the main problem is permissions
<ddaa> something to do with the speed of light...
<ddaa> LarstiQ: right... some bored student should write a plugin for this.
<barry> i'm thinking about moving my own system files under bzr at some point, but i'm really lazy with my sysadmin'ing these days.  i've been doing it too long to want to chance something that works
<barry> oh, btw, while ihave you here.  is there any way to quiet down those "read knit index" messages and pages of dots when doing a branch operation?
<ddaa> barry: export TERM=vt100
<ddaa> emacs can deal with the control chars used for the bzr progress bar
<ddaa> I assume you say that because you are using the shell-mode :)
<barry> you are correct sir! :)
<barry> thanks!
<dneary> Hi
<ddaa> carlos: danilos: ^
<ddaa> dneary: I hope I'm not assuming too much :)
<dneary> If a .pot has already been approved, and I upload some .pos, will they get put into the queue again, or will they be imported quickly?
<dneary> ddaa: :-P
* ddaa sees that he is not
<carlos> dneary: the .po files are already approved
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57762 in launchpad-cal "Calendar subscription portlet shows lots of repeated subscriptions." [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57762
<carlos> dneary: if you upload them into the .pot file's +upload page, and the .po files use the language code as its file name
<carlos> the system will auto approve them
<dneary> Do they get imported straight away, or they get added to the "approved" queue?
<dneary> (the one with 37K files in it)
<carlos> dneary: they are added to the Needs review
<carlos> then, the script will detect that are already approved
<carlos> and it will move them to Approved status
<carlos> were will be imported
<dneary> OK
<carlos> but no, you will not be able to 'jump' the huge queue
<dneary> Do I have to add a .pot file to a .tar.gz with .po files in it?
<carlos> dneary: hmm, I know we needed it in the past, but I think it should work now
<carlos> dneary: the system will tell you it
* carlos checks it anyway
<dneary> OK, thanks
<dneary> (sorry for all these questions, by the way)
<carlos> dneary: confirmed, it works
<carlos> dneary: no problem at all
<dneary> If I have a more recent .pot, and upload the .pot plus the .po files, does the new .pot need a human approval, or is it auto-approved?
<carlos> if the .pot file is already approved, it's auto approved, yes
<dneary> ok
<dneary> thx
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57109 in rosetta "Duplicated entries in /distros/ubuntu/+lang/xx" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57109
<bac> BjornT: can i ask you a quick question about malone and bugwatchers?
<kiko> bac, you can ask me.
<bac> kiko: hi. i've got a local LP and a local bugzilla so i can play with bugwatchers
<bac> if i create a fake project XYZ and specify it uses an external bugzilla i thought i'd be able to open a bug and have it propagate to the external.
<kiko> bac, okay so far.
<bac> but this doesn't appear to be the case
<kiko> bac, you can't file new bugs on products which don't use launchpad officially
<kiko> however, you can add tasks on existing bugs.
<bac> so if i had A in LP using malone with an upstream dependency on B which uses an external bugzilla, i could have a watcher from A to a bug in B?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57587 in malone "+bugcontact page has misleading information" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57587
<kiko> bac, yes, though by upstream dependency you must mean "additional task".
<bac> kiko: perhaps that's what i mean.
<bac> i realize i need to play with it some more to formulate my questions.
<kiko> bac, thing is, we shouldn't really allow you to file bugs on B in launchpad; you would be led to believe that B will actually do something with your bug (which it won't)
<Theuni> LarstiQ: hmm. the 'bzr push sftp...' seems to hang
<bac> kiko: ok.  i see that.  but if i open a bug against A in malone which becomes clear is really an issue in B, do i have to manually go to B's bug system and open a bug there?
<kiko> bac, you do, yes. that's part of what "upstream forwarding" means
<bac> kiko: ok.  that's my misunderstanding then.  i thought we could create a bug in the upstream tracker and automatically link to it
<Theuni> ah. i've got an ssh timeout to bazar.launchpad.net but the read() doesn't pick that up and hangs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57571 in malone "Assigning a team as bug contact of a distro crashes if the team doesn't have a contact email" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57571
<kiko> bac, we can't push, no -- we need an account on the upstream system, first
<bac> ok.  that gives me new ammo for playing with it.  thanks.
<LarstiQ> Theuni: hmm
<pochu> Theuni: isn't it bazaar? or it's that a typo?
<Theuni> pochu: i'm just looking at what strace told me
<Theuni> but that's what i've put in.
<Theuni> might be a typo
<Theuni> it's a bit weird that it times out though
<pochu> Theuni: I think it should be bazaar, and not bazar
<pochu> LarstiQ: ^
<Theuni> pochu: jup. looks better
<pochu>  i've got an ssh timeout to bazar.launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> pochu: thanks for catching that :)
<LarstiQ> yes, it's bazaar, not bazar
<Theuni> How long does it take until an SSH key gets enabled, or do I have to do something else?
<Theuni> (except uploading the key)
<pochu> LarstiQ: np
<pochu> LarstiQ: I wasn't sure, but that was strange to me :)
<Theuni> I'm not getting 'Permission denied (publickey).
<Theuni> s/not/now/
<LarstiQ> Theuni: are you using the correct user to login? Ie, what launchpad knows you as.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89938 in malone "[beta]  Very difficult to unsubscrivbe from a package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89938
<Theuni> LarstiQ: uhhh. darn.
<Theuni> hmm. i thought 'sftp://ct-gocept@' would take care of that.
<Theuni> how can i convince bazaar to make the ssh verbose to check what goes wrong?
<LarstiQ> Theuni: you could have a look at ~/.bzr.log
<Theuni> doesn't help. gives me only the traceback of the ssh transport but not the output from the ssh
* Theuni sighs a bit
<Theuni> actually i get the same error when doing a simple ssh and explicitly stating 'ct-gocept' as the username
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you all tomorrow!
<thumper> ddaa: could you help Theuni?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49598 in malone "Unable to unsubscribe from private bug" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49598
* lamont has translations questions for whoever knows about the buildd-> launchpad translation fetching &*(%&^ as it currently exists...
<lamont> cprov: ^^??
<lamont> kiko?
<bac> Theuni: fwiw i just tried to ssh to bazaar.launchpad.net and got "Permission denied (publickey)", so it's not just you.  i suspect  that machine doesn't allow ssh logins, so it may be orthogonal to your original problem.
* lamont would be shocked if it generally allowed ssh logins 
<bac> lamont: me too.
<bac> Theuni: what is the complete URL you are giving to bzr?
<lamont> spiv/SteveA/mdz: any hints who knows about the current process for translations getting into launchpad from the buildds?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3186 in blueprint "New spec form has undescribed no-capitals constraint" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3186
<danilos> lamont: maybe I can help
<danilos> lamont: though, I know little about buildd side of things
<lamont> danilos: it's really a simple question... is ~lamont/translations still involved.  I believe (and have now asserted) that it is not.. 'twould be nice to know if that breaks anything before it really breaks it...
<danilos> lamont: are you talking about ~lamont/+translations page? I am not sure I understand you
<lamont> danilos: if you're not a launchpad back-end developer, it wouldn't make sense
<lamont> in ancient times, translations were fetched from people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/translations to get them into LP...  It looks like that's been gone for sometime now (maybe since LP took over the archive)
<Theuni> bac: this is the command i'm running
<Theuni> bzr  push sftp://ct-gocept@bazaar.launchpad.net/~refreshng-dev/refreshng/trunk
<lamont> given that google and yahoo are the only folks fetching the translations since late feb, I think I'm safe in not fetching them to people anymore, ...
<danilos> lamont: translations need to be packaged to show up in launchpad
<lamont> right.  and the question centers around the current process for gathering the translations from the buildd and packaging it up to throw at launchpad.
<danilos> lamont: i.e. source packages need to include pot and po files, which is how they enter import queue; I haven't been working on LP long enough to know how it worked in the past
<lifeless> Theuni: ssh keys enable instantly
<danilos> lamont: are you actually preparing an ubuntu package? what is that you want to do?
<mdz> lamont: infinity or carlos would probably be the best people to talk to about the details of that setup
<lamont> danilos: what I want to do is stop running getTranslations.py on rookery since it tends to back up and have many copies running concurrently.
<lamont> mdz: right - I'll make sure I didn't break it when I turned off my script on rookery a few min ago.. nearly certain it's no longer involved, and I'll confirm that.
<bac> Theuni: you are authenticating as ct-gocept but trying to write to ~refreshng-dev's space.  do you have permission to do that?
<lifeless> bac: there is a problemin the dc
<danilos> lamont: I don't know what's getTranslations.py doing, but if POT and PO files end up in the source .tar.gz, that should be enough for launchpad to read the files in; checking with carlos tomorrow morning might be best, though
<lifeless> bac: I'm looking at it now
<lifeless> in fact, it seems happy now
<lamont> danilos: right
<lifeless> weird
<lamont> lifeless: btw, uh.. happy b-day
<lifeless> lamont: thanks!
<lamont> I _MEANT_ to say something on the correct day, even.
<Theuni> bac: i created that group. even if i put in ct-gocept instead of the group it fails.
<lifeless> :)
<lamont> more like un-birthday than belated birthday though.  my bad
<lifeless> Theuni: you've added your ssh key to your account ?
<Theuni> yup
<Theuni> and i see it being used
<lifeless> Theuni: try this:
<lifeless> sftp username@bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> ls
<lifeless> ^D
<Theuni> still perm denied (public-key)
<bac> lifeless: that doesn't work for me either
<lifeless> whats your lp homepage ?
<bac> lifeless: and i can do 'bzr push' to lp
<lifeless> $ sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<lifeless> sftp> ls
<lifeless> ~admins                         ~baz-developers                 ~bugsquad                       ~bzr                            ~debian-opensync                
<lifeless> ~launchpad                      ~launchpad-beta-testers         ~launchpad-bugs                 ~launchpad-security             ~lifeless                       
<Theuni> https://launchpad.net/~ct-gocept/
<lifeless> ~motu                           ~planet-ubuntu                  ~revu                           ~subunit                        ~ubuntu-bugs                    
<lifeless> ~ubuntu-dev                     ~ubuntu-qa                      ~ubuntu-universe-contributors   ~ubuntu-universe-sponsors       ~ubuntumembers                  
<lifeless> ~vcs-imports                    
<lifeless> sftp> ^D
<lifeless> bac: if that doesnt work, you cannot push to lp
<bac> lifeless: indeed i can.
<bac> lifeless: could it be an issue between local and LP usernames being different?
<lifeless> bac: you might think so, but I assure you the code path is the same.
<lifeless> note that what I asked Theuni to do was 'sftp username@bazaar.launchpad.net'
<bac> lifeless: yes, i saw that
<lifeless> your local account is not involved
<bac> ls
<Theuni> lifeless: and that's what i did (username being ct-gocept)
<Theuni> is there a chance that the dash in the name is a problem?
<lifeless> Theuni: please try again
<lifeless> is the ip address you are trying from 212.72.145.97 ?
<Theuni> i don't think so
<Theuni> i'm not sure though
<Theuni> other outside systems detect me as 75.13.110.34
<bac> lifeless: here is my counter-example:
<bac> bac@bac-edgy:/canonical/bac/bzr.dev$ bzr push
<bac> Using saved location: sftp://bradcrittenden@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bradcrittenden/bzr/doc-cleanup/
<bac> Enter passphrase for key '/home/bac/.ssh/id_dsa': 
<bac> 1 revision(s) pushed.                               
<bac> brb
<lifeless> bac: and if you do 'sftp bradcrittenden@bazaar.launchpad.net' ?
<bac> bac@bac-edgy:/canonical/bac/bzr.dev$ sftp bcrittenden@bazaar.launchpad.net
<bac> Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...
<bac> Enter passphrase for key '/home/bac/.ssh/id_dsa': 
<bac> Permission denied (publickey).
<bac> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<lifeless> did you enter the passphrase correctly ? :)
<lifeless> bac: you changed the username
<lifeless> bac: please copy and paste what I asked you to try
<lifeless> Theuni: please try again, I'm tailing logs
<Theuni> tried
<lifeless> right, I see your attempt
<Theuni> sounds creepy ;)
<lifeless> it is getting a failed publickey error
<lifeless> I'm ocmparing with a completely unknown user login
<bac> lifeless: sorry -- on the phone at the moment.  back in a bit.
<bac> but,yes, i entered the passphrase correctly
<lifeless> Theuni: you might try changing your account name
<lifeless> bac: yes, but you changed the username
<lifeless> Theuni: I /dont/ think that the cause, but as its easy to test
<lifeless> Theuni: also, have you got the correct part of your ssh key uploaded - you should have uploaded the contents of id_dsa.pub
<Theuni> yup, did that.
<Theuni> i'll try uploading again first, then change the username
<Theuni> now it works
<Theuni> weird
<Theuni> same key
<Theuni> looks also exactly the same in the upload
<bac> lifeless: my bad.  used bcrittenden instead of bradcrittenden
<bac> lifeless: sorry for contributing to the confusion
<lifeless> bac: you didn't confuse me any :)
<lifeless> bac: I suggest you add a ssh host line for bazaar.launchpad.net setting the username
<lifeless> in your ssh config
<lifeless> ciao, aikido time
<Theuni> have fun and thanks!
<Theuni> now i think i broke it otherwise
<Theuni> I cancelled the push because it seemed to hang but the 'trunk' directory was created and new attempts to push just fail
<Theuni> and i can't delete the trunk directory
<salgado> Theuni, try "bzr push --overwrite ..."
<Theuni> bzr: ERROR: File exists: u'/~refreshng-dev/refreshng/trunk': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<lifeless> upgrade your bzr perhaps? we've made this more tolerant recently
<Theuni> what version would recently be?
<Theuni> i'm on 0.14
<Theuni> looks like the latest release
<Theuni> lifeless: can't get it working this way ... :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89954 in malone "bug subscription inconvenient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89954
<ddaa> hello
<Theuni> how do i get the code out of there after I did a bzr push?
<Theuni> i thought i use the branch command but that says "not a brnach"
<ddaa> Theuni: I can probably help you, but I see there had been a long discussion already and I do not have the context.
<Theuni> that's alright the discussion up there is pretty much done.
<Theuni> I've just finished a bzr push and wonder how to get it out of there again.
<Theuni> ah
<Theuni> this time it's called checkout
<ddaa> are you disturbed that the command to upload data has a different name from the command to download data?
<radix> Theuni: if you can pass a location to checkout you should also be able to pass it to branch
<ddaa> actually, radix has a point, "bzr branch" can upload _and_ dowload data :)
<radix> Theuni: they both fetch code, but "checkout" creates a bound branch which means commits go straight back to the location you checked out from, whereas with a branch commits are always local
<radix> s/code/branches/ :)
<Theuni> radix: interesting. however, i wasn't able to branch from the remote location
<newz2000> a week or two ago, salgado made a change to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+cdmirrors-rss and it made it to beta, I was wondering if there's any hope of getting that migrated to non-beta soon.
<radix> Theuni: can you give me the URL that worked with checkout but not with branch? is it public?
<Theuni> it's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~refreshng-dev/refreshng/dev
<radix> Theuni: branching that works here - maybe you tried branching when it hadn't yet been mirrored to the http server (there is a slight delay between pushing up to SFTP and having it appear on HTTP)
<ddaa> on the order of a minute...
<radix> ddaa: congrats on the speed improvements :-)
<ddaa> radix: I mostly ran around telling people I needed them to do work urgently :)
* ddaa runs around to bed
<Theuni> radix: ah ... ok. didn't know there was time-delayed caching involved ...
<radix> it is getting closer and closer to unnoticeable
<ddaa> Theuni: the place you upload to is not the place that's visible via http
<Theuni> thought so after radix told me
<Theuni> just didn't know beforehand
<ddaa> basically so people cannot abuse it as a free hosting service
<ddaa> for websites and such
<radix> I think launchpad'd make a great music sharing site ;)
<Theuni> hihi
<ddaa> radix: don't spread the idea too much
<ddaa> or we might require people to sign a disclaimer in blood before using it :D
<ddaa> or worse
<ddaa> send mneptok to get them
<radix> heh
<medders> just a quick question, can I submit a support request using emails?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #89972 in launchpad "No link from Team overview to Products the team maintains" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #5166 in rosetta "Improvement on locking translations" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5166
<marienz> hi! I'm probably just being blind, but can someone point me to the link to the official bzrtools bug tracker I think I'm overlooking? :)
<marienz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzrtools/+bugs lists the bugs in bzrtools, but the link there to "report a bug" tells me "bzrtools does not use malone as its bug tracker"
<kiko> really now!
<marienz> I'm assuming launchpad knows where its official tracker is, since it knows about those bugs.
<kiko> let me take a look at those
<Theuni> hmm
<Theuni> Why can't I run 'bzr push' twice?
<Theuni> I pushed successfully once from a branch I have on my notebook but I can't push a second time.
<kiko> you can hopefully
<lifeless> normally you can
<Theuni> *ngngng
* Theuni chews on his mouse
<Theuni> oh. forget it. the broken trunk is still in the way. i used the wrong target.
<kiko> maybe you could buy some food instead of damaging your hardware?
<kiko> heh
<Theuni> i'm chewing gently. buying food would make me put weight on. ;)
<kiko> what broken trunk?
<Theuni> of my product.
<Theuni> i had a push that i cancelled in between and now that branch isn't accessible anymore
<Theuni> i can't delete it and i can't overwrite it
<kiko> I can't believe that problem is still not fixed
<kiko> I thought jam had changed bzr to let us repush in that situation, lifeless?
#launchpad 2007-03-06
<Theuni> The annoying thing is that I can't delete it via SFTP
<kiko> Theuni, can you not even rename it via SFTP?
<Theuni> kiko: nope.
<Theuni> it just says "failure"
<kiko> where's ddaa when we need him
<kiko> Theuni, I'll check with david tomorrow morning and get back to you on this, he's probably asleep by now.
<kiko> this is meant to work!
<kiko> Theuni, it's funny how often we rely on control-C; there is one operation in bzr that I control-C repeatedly and it used to leave the tree in an inconsistent state all the time
<kiko> the operation is a bzr commit, btw
<kiko> I never noticed how often I commit and then change my mind about the commit message mid-commit
<lifeless> file a support request for this please
<spiv> kiko: bzr uncommit is your friend.
<spiv> Theuni: bzr 0.15 when it is released should be more tolerant of that situation.
<kiko> spiv, bzr commit survives control-Cs quite nicely actually
<poolie> in a good way, or that it ignores them
<poolie> hi kiko
<kiko> hey poolie!
<kiko> it aborts nicely
<kiko> and rarely leaves over stale locks
<kiko> tla was horrible when I did that!
<spiv> kiko-zzz: sure.  But even so, bzr uncommit is still your friend :)
<jkakar> I hit C-c in the middle of pushing "trunk" for a new project (to bazaar.launchpad.net/~jkakar/approximate/trunk).  Now when I try and push the same branch is fails, complaining it can't create the trunk directory, cause it's already there.
<jkakar> Is there a way to remove the broken branch so I can push a new one?
<kiko-zzz> jkakar, you need to join the bazaar-broken-supermirror-pushes mailing list :-)
<spiv> jkakar: use bzr.dev
<jkakar> Oh!
<spiv> jkakar: otherwise, be patient while we work on this :)
<kiko-zzz> Theuni, as you may have noticed, this is a common problem. :-)
<jkakar> spiv: Hehehe.  'k, thanks.
<jkakar> Heh.  I should have read the backscroll before making noises about broken branches. :)
<Theuni> kiko-zzz: hooray!
<kiko-zzz> Theuni, I'm going to be printing t-shirts later
<Theuni> *g
<kiko-zzz> a fan club "we <3 bzr push + ^C"
<kiko-zzz> etc
<Theuni> hehe
* kiko-zzz has like 4 branches in ^Cd limbo
<kiko-zzz> now that spiv has divulged that bzr.dev contains a fix I need to investigate
<poolie> thumper: did your change to allow switching branches from mirrored to hosted go in?
<thumper> poolie: not yet
<thumper> that is all part of the explicit branch type stuff
<thumper> which is work in progress
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<poolie> thumper: ok
<poolie> hella mpt
<WebMaven> jkakar: hi
<jkakar> WebMaven: Hey!
<jkakar> WebMaven: Was fun to hang out with you at PyCon. :)
<WebMaven> likewise. Thanks for the beer!
<Theuni> 
* ryanakca likes the beta interface, Good job 
<radix> tsu
<Rotund> Can someone either point me to a "how to host a bazaar branch on launchpad.net" or walk me through it.
<lifeless> Rotund: sure
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/BazaarLinks?highlight=%28bazaar%29
<Rotund> lifeless, cool.  I just registered the prject
<spiv> Rotund: https://code.launchpad.net/
<spiv> Rotund: that page has a brief overview
<radix> Rotund: hey, good to see you checking out LP
<lifeless> welcome to reep pressure
<radix> :-)
<Rotund> radix: N/P.  I saw my pic on your blog
<radix> Rotund: sorry for truncating your face. It was all for the trendy photographic style.
<Rotund> And it wasn't just any monkey.  It was Curious George in a space suit.
<Rotund> BTW: I just registered OpenAL
<radix> heh :)
<radix> Rotund: woot
* radix goes to bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90015 in launchpad "Registrant didn't necessarily register project" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90019 in launchpad "LP beta: Sidebar text doesn't display properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90022 in launchpad "LP beta: Home popup covers up Home menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90028 in rosetta "Displaying 100% when 1 package still neews review" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90028
<beuno> mpt: ping?
<mpt> (beuno: In case I'm not here right now, tell me about what you want, and I'll reply when I'm available.)
<beuno> mpt: I just wanted to check with you if there is any way to make a bug marked as private due to me posting a screenshot from the beta, public (deleting the attachment, changing it to the regular launchpad screenshot)
<carlos> morning
<mpt> hi beuno 
<mpt> I was just about to comment on that very issue :-)
<beuno> mpt: :D
* beuno waves at carlos
<mpt> beuno, you can't delete attachments yet; that's bug 48771.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48771 in malone "It should be possible to delete attachments" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48771 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<mpt> So for now, we (the Launchpad team) will take the penalty of having to mark any duplicates as duplicates because reporters couldn't find the private originals.
<beuno> heh, got it
<mpt> Since your statistics bug has probably existed for quite a while without anyone else reporting it, that shouldn't be too much of a problem in this case.
<ddaa> Good morning.
<ddaa> thumper: jml: hello guys, wassup?
<beuno> sorry again for posting the screenshot, "launchpad" didn't feel very public to me
<jml> ddaa: g'day.
<jml> ddaa: not much more today :)
<mpt> beuno, what do you mean by "didn't feel very public"?
<mpt> Do you mean that it didn't seem like it would be revealing great secrets?
<ddaa> I guess he means that launchpad does not appear to have a lot of exposure...
<ddaa> (just guessing)
<beuno> mpt, no, in my mind I just didn't realize I would be exposing it to the public, but obviously anyone can access it, so I just didn't think it through
<mpt> ah, right
<ddaa> beuno: launcphad probably has a lot more exposure than you imagine
<mpt> beuno, Launchpad is an unusual bugtracker in that Google indexes it. :-)
<ddaa> actually, it has a lot more exposure than I imagined until not long ago.
<mpt> (or I should say, "Launchpad's bugtracker is unusual in that...")
<beuno> well, that's a fun fact to post to the next UWN  ;)
<ddaa> and the proximity to the ubuntu websites gives high pageranks to pretty much anything on launchpad...
<beuno> yes, my launchpad user page is first when googling for name
<beuno> shot right up there
<mpt> Wow, #3 for me too
<mpt> and #4, #5, #6, #7, #8, and #9
<mpt> which can all be blamed on Launchpad's application domains :-/
<beuno> heh, yeap yeap
<ddaa> mpt: isn't it a bug that a given web page can show up on multiple domains?
<ddaa> I mean, a bug as in "will be fixed before 1.0"
<mpt> ddaa, yes it's a bug (but not a 1.0-worthy one, IMO), but that's not the cause here
<ddaa> not a bug as in "yeah, we know it's broken"...
<mpt> The cause here is that normally there would be just two results: the most important, the second most important, and then "More results from launchpad.net"
<mpt> But now there's one from launchpad.net, one from blueprints.launchpad.net, one from translations.launchpad.net, two from code.launchpad.net, one from bugs..., and one from answers...
<ddaa> For me #1 is my blog, #2 is my home page on translations.launchpad.net (!!!), #3 my home page on blueprints.launchpad.net, #4 Savannah, #6 home page on bugs.launchpad.net
<spiv> So the bug is that we have several "sites", which are actually the same site, so systems like google don't realise that the cloud of *.launchpad.net ought to be treated as one logical site in their results.
<spiv> Hooray google-bombing :/
<ddaa> I see.
<mpt> Maybe we should hire an SEO form to advise us on how to achieve lower-ranking results
<mpt> SEO firm, I mean
<mpt> ;-)
<ddaa> Maybe we can just tell google?
<ddaa> we have like good contact with those people
<lifeless> so do good SEO firms :)
<mpt> I don't think Google does special-casing unless legally required to
* spiv imagines a slogan like "Launchpad: a user interface unlike anyone else's"... ;)
<ddaa> I heard that's a pretty good SEO firm: http://validator.w3.org/
<ddaa> mpt: I think they actually do tweak things routinely, for example lowering the pagerank of blogs
<ddaa> because they are so insanely cross-linked
<mpt> Perhaps, but not *individual* Weblogs
<ddaa> sure
<mpt> for example
<beuno> Matt Cuts' blog is a good place to read about that: http://www.mattcutts.com/blog
<ddaa> but I would not be surprised if they had a control panel for things precisely like *.launchpad.net
<mpt> If they treat *.launchpad.net as the same site, they need to treat *.wordpress.com as the same site, when they aren't
<mpt> or *.blogspot.com or *.typepad.com etc
<ddaa> Gotcha
<beuno> he's the "he head of the Google's Webspam team"
<ddaa> Still I'd expect launchpad is not the first website to come up with that particular "good idea".
* beuno does webdev for a living, so he keeps as up to date as humanly possible
<spiv> And arguably bazaar.launchpad.net, help.launchpad.net, and any other non-primary webapp domains are actually seperate sites.
<ddaa> *shrug* too bad
<ddaa> maybe we could actually fix that ourselves with that "google sitemap" thing?
<beuno> ddaa: I think a combination of sitemaps and robots.txt should do it
<spiv> beuno: if true, that would be worth doing.
<beuno> I can look into it specifically if you wish, I just need a more specific idea fo what you're trying to accomplish
<ddaa> beuno: make {,blueprints.,code.,bugs.,translations.}launchpad.net be considered as the same website by google
<ddaa> but not {bazaar.,help.,codebrowse.}launchpad.net
<ddaa> though bazaar.launchpad.net is probably not indexed (yet?)
<beuno> got it, "make user-specified domains be considered as the same"
<ddaa> yup
<beuno> ddaa: a good place to start would be registering the site in: https://www.google.com/webmasters/
* ddaa checks
<beuno> you can set the "preferred" domain, which won't solve this specific problem, it's a "must have"
<beuno> ddaa, one option I can think of is to have the robots.txt inform google to now crawl specific subdomains, just the ones you want
<beuno> that way you can choose one for "blueprints.,code.,bugs.,translations", and block out the rest
<ddaa> actually, all domains should be crawled
<beuno> that tool also helps you with robots.txt and sitemaps
<ddaa> others should either be crawled (help.), are unindexable (bazaar.) or should be altogether blacklisted for now (codebrowse.)
<beuno> well, for starters, with robots.txt you can deny crawling for those
<ddaa> oh, sure there's a bug open for this
<ddaa> jamesh should fix that today :)
<ddaa> but it's a completely different issue
<beuno> why do you want blueprints.,code.,bugs.,translations be considered as one then?
<ddaa> because it's all just one website...
<ddaa> actually, you can access most pages (in particular people's home pages) through all of them
<beuno> yes, that would be duplicate content, but "code.launchpad.net" is as different as "launchpad.net/code"
<beuno> so either way, for pageranks sake, it's the same
<spiv> They're the one "site".  Whenever I'd expect google to group results all from "launchpad.net", I'd expect otherwise matching results from "blueprints.launchpad.net" to be in the same group.
<ddaa> what spiv says
<ddaa> the main problem his how google groups results
<beuno> aaah, I see now
<spiv> Because as a user, even though the url changes slightly, they're all the one "place" to me.
<spiv> It just so happens that the url part changing here is the domain name rather than the path, is all :)
<beuno> well, sitemaps will fix that, it will inform google it's all on the same site
<spiv> That's good to know.
<beuno> I've seen this specific case somewhere
* beuno fires up google
* ddaa takes out the extinguisher
<jamesh> probably the best way to fix this is to redirect users when they hit a page but are using the wrong domain
<beuno> jamesh: probably, but that still won't group google results as expected
<jamesh> I don't think we'll make proper use of the domains til https://foo.launchpad.net/path and https://bar.launchpad.net/path regularly give different content
<ddaa> fuck me
<ddaa> "From: Abkenokid@aol.com"
<ddaa> "are u french  ?  Did you ever live in Montpellier  in france  ?  Just  
<ddaa> curious  ..................
<ddaa> thank you for your time ."
<ddaa> ?!?!?!
<beuno> lol, fan mail!
<beuno> (things I'm coming up with: http://groups.google.com/group/Google_Webmaster_Help-Indexing/browse_thread/thread/b5034e3606b95bd1/edc2ffc1fbb833fa?lnk=gst&q=subdomain&rnum=17#edc2ffc1fbb833fa )
<beuno> :(    "Google treats each sub domain as a seperate site, even www.yourdomain.com and yourdomain.com are treated as seperate sites ..."
<beuno> subdomains have to be submited as different sites, they eve have to have different "sitemaps keys"
<mpt> One possible solution is (gasp! horror!) to stop using subdomains
<beuno> yes, I just didn't want to be the one to put that on the table
<beuno> :D
<stub> You can tell google of equivalent hostnames (and I thought they detected it too?), and specify what your preferred one is in their search results.
<stub> (although we break it, as https://launchpad.net/foo is not the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/foo, but https://launchpad.net/foo/+bugs is...)
<stub> I bet we look like some sort of dodgy link farm :)
<beuno> yes, I think considering google's crawl rates, it will, probably keep looking like different sites
<beuno> any news on the Feisty translations?
<carlos> beuno: we are doing some changes to speed the process a bit
<carlos> but imports are still running
<beuno> ah, ok ok, for some reason I had in my head the ETA was yesterday
<carlos> beuno: well, it was the initial ETA
<carlos> but the process is taking more time than planned
<beuno> good good, just checking, no real hurry  :D
<carlos> beuno: anyway, we will announce it as soon as it's ready
<beuno> thanks carlos
<carlos> np
<parseK> How can i delete a bug report i made? I found another like it, and already marked it as a duplicate
<pochu> parseK: you can't, but marking as a duplicate is enough :)
<parseK> ok, thanks.
<mrevell> hey schwuk
<mrevell> jelmer: morning
<jelmer> hi Matthew
<ddaa> hey jelmer
<jelmer> hi David
<ddaa> jelmer: should i publish the import for https://beta.launchpad.net/samba/main ?
<ddaa> it passed a test import over the week-end, but I'd rather not publish it if it would cause confusing with bzr-svn branches.
<jelmer> ddaa: oh, that shouldn't be a problem
<jelmer> someone hacked up a cronjob that imported revisions from subversion
<jelmer> so we already have the confusion :-)
<ddaa> ...
* spiv imagines ddaa's face
<ddaa> I fail to be convinced it's a good reason... but at least it will make the boss happy.
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<cprov> good morning folks
<pochu> does LP support tags with spaces, such us "command line"?
<matsubara> pochu: no, but you can use command-line instead.
<pochu> matsubara: ok, ty :)
<daviey> you'll love this: <PirateHead> If you want your bug report to be useful, you need to narrow the bug down as much as possible, then report to the most relevant and specific bug tracker.
<daviey> sorry, wrong quote
<daviey> <<PirateHead> The reason that Launchpad sucks, in my opinion, is that it tries to be a giant bug repository, where what is needed is reporting of bugs directly to their individual bugtrackers.
<ddaa> daviey: did you mention to that guy that maybe he's entirely not getting it?
<daviey> <daviey> PirateHead, decentralising *everything*?
<daviey> what a plank!  i had to paste it here
<ddaa> might be more constructive to try telling him how his perception is faulty
<daviey> it was in #ubuntu - so didn't really want to go  OT
<ddaa> well, I'm not on #ubuntu, but I believe it would not be offtopic, since launchpad is the ubuntu bug tracker
<ddaa> actually it would be particularly relevant because his perception might be caused by a misapprehension of what is a distro bugtracker compared to an upstream bugtracker
<ddaa> which is precisely where launchpad bug tracking different
<daviey> well #ubuntu is the support channel, so to be fair - he shouldn't have even aired his opinion there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90098 in launchpad "bug watch script should not be running in serializable transaction isolation" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90083 in rosetta "Insert manual word breaks to force long words to wrap" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90083
<welterde> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90116 in launchpad "in lp.net/~user linking to OpenPGP keys is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90118 in launchpad "Launchpad bug emails need Precedence header" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90118
<ddaa> welterde: wow! that was fast
<ddaa> I just barely fixed up the jlink import details that you already renamed stuff around
<ddaa> welterde: the import for jlink is fixed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1885 in soyuz "Check canonical_url for Soyuz" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54634 in soyuz "nascentupload find_build build caching ignores arch tag" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54634
<ddaa> welterde: file a support request to ask an admin to move the trunk-err series to the obsolete-junk product
<ddaa> or just ask kiko here
<ddaa> kiko?
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> URL?
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/jlink/trunk-err
<kiko> done
<ddaa> gotta love that level of user support
<ddaa> fixing things even before people ask :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> man, soyuz bug reports are a mess
<ddaa> I cannot imagine.
<kiko> SERIOUSLY
<ddaa> I'm serious.
<ddaa> I cannot imagine how soyuz feels like.
<ddaa> maybe like starving fireants behind your eyeballs?
<kiko> you seem to have a thing with ants lately, ddaa 
<ddaa> apparently
<ddaa> okay... what about kittens playing behind your eyeballs?
<ddaa> ya see... does not really carry the same punch...
* lamont ships ddaa some fireants
<lamont> nah - probably get hung up in customs or something
<kdefreak> is there a way to view all the bugs in https://beta.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs at once instead of clicking on each category to see just those, and then having to go back and switch^
<statik> hmm
<BjornT> kdefreak: not atm, but it will soon be possible. the first step of fixing this is bug 70628, which will allow you to use the advanced search to get all kubuntu-team's bugs.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70628 in malone "Allow searching for a bug contact's bugs" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70628 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kdefreak> kk, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52033 in launchpad-bazaar "register-branch --author without email address" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90150 in launchpad "FOAF does not automatically know about LP-managed username@ubuntu.com email addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90150
<BjornT> flacoste: could you please respond to the e-mail about the reviewer meeting?
<flacoste> BjornT: right, I'll do, short answer: it's fine with me
<BjornT> flacoste: cool
<pochu> heya :) one little question: if I'm a member of one LP team, and I'm deactivated from that team... the points I have earned in it, are removed from my account?
<carlos> pochu: no
<carlos> pochu: karma is not linked with that, but with your work done
<pochu> carlos: ok, ty!
<mooey> i'm a little confused about launchpad. what is the difference between https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bugs and https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bugs ?
<salgado> mooey, they're exactly the same, since they have identical URLs
<mooey> aheh
<mooey> they are, yes :P i meant:
<mooey> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bugs and https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bugs
<salgado> ah, those two ones are quite different
<pochu> mooey: the first is in ubuntu and the second upstream
<salgado> exactly what pochu sayd
<salgado> s/sayd/said/
<mooey> so the bugs in /rhythmbox as opposed to /ubuntu are only those that were filed on launchpad and linked with gnomes bugtracker?
<salgado> right
<mooey> ok, that makes sense
<mooey> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #29671 in malone "Listing shows bug "unassigned" even when it's assigned" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #32271 in malone "Bugs that are unconfirmed and assigned show up as only unconfirmed in bug listings" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32271
<xerosis> salgado: do bugs that get reported in ubuntu and changed to affect upstream get moved to the upstream section in launchpad, or stay in the same place?
<kiko> xerosis, they are usually kept in both places
<kiko> in launchpad, bugs can be present in multiple contexts
<kiko> each with its own status information.
<salgado> xerosis, they don't get moved, but they'll show up on the upstream bugs list as well as the distro package bugs list
<xerosis> kiko: ah ok
<kiko> right-o
<seb128_> kiko: hi, could you teach to launchpad that mesa upstreams uses freedesktop as bug tracker so I can open upstream tasks for bugs?
<kiko> seb128_, sure. 
<seb128_> thank you
<kiko> seb128_, is that launchpad.net/mesa?
<seb128_> kiko: hum? 
<kiko> seb128_, what products are you talking about?
<seb128_> kiko: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/81889 example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81889 in mesa "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<seb128_> kiko: I'm not speaking about a product, I want to open an upstream task for that bug pointing to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10191
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 10191 in Drivers/DRI/Unichrome "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Normal,New]   - Assigned to dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net
<seb128_> kiko: product would be "mesa" on freedesktop
<kiko> seb128_, so there is no product registered either?
<seb128_> not that I know about
<kiko> seb128_, that's what you /really/ want me to do :-)
<kiko> seb128_, is it only one product? do they release only as one tarball?
<seb128_> well, that's easy, I want to open an upstream bug watch
<seb128_> yep
<seb128_> they roll a mesa tarball
<kiko> seb128_, what is easy? creating a product?
<seb128_> no, what I need
<seb128_> I what to add a line on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/81889 with https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10191
<kiko> seb128_, you need an upstream product to tie that to
<seb128_> you probably know better what launchpad requires for that ;)
<seb128_> ok
<kiko> otherwise there is nothing that can store the status information you want
<seb128_> right
<kiko> basically what you are saying when you add that row is that the bug is "not ubuntu's fault", but instead, something upstream
<kiko> anyway let me help you
<seb128_> thank you
<seb128_> opened an upstream product only to add a bug watch is really annoying
<kiko> seb128_, but you only need to do it once.
<seb128_> I'm tempted to abuse a random xorg product
<seb128_> like compiz which is already registred ;)
<kiko> and you can later group bugs related to mesa
<kiko> which in turn makes it easier for us to contact mesa about them
<kiko> or to assign a mesa bug contact
<seb128_> yeah, I understand that
<kiko> man beta is giving me pains today
<seb128_> there should be possible to create a product named mesa without having to know what source tracker they use, having to write a description of what mesa is, etc
<seb128_> I stopped using beta
<seb128_> it's just too slow
<seb128_> I open like an hundred bug page a day and it takes 10 seconds to open one on beta
<kiko> what's the mesa homepage I wonder..
<kiko> seb128_, to be honest it's pretty easy to register a product. All you need to know is the name and a summary
<seb128_> well, I'm associated with the product if I'm the one who opened it, no?
<seb128_> like I get bugs, etc
<seb128_> and I only triaged a bug on mesa
<seb128_> I don't want to get mails about it
<kiko> not necessarily
<kiko> you say who the owner is when you register it
<kiko> you can just register it to "registry"
<seb128_> ah, didn't know about that
<seb128_> thank you for the information ;)
<kiko> sure thing
<radix> arggggggg
<kiko> what
<radix> the sorting per-column in milestone views is still buggy :(
<kiko> man freshmeat is even slower than beta
<radix> heh
<kiko> seb128_, is mesa part of xorg?
<kiko> hey ddaa you know the product release finder?
<kiko> do you know what sort of approach we should use for sourceforge downloads?
<seb128_> kiko: yep
<kiko> https://beta.launchpad.net/mesa
<seb128_> kiko: thank you!
<kiko> seb128_, and set to use freedesktop
<kiko> easy!
<ddaa> kiko: I do not know the PRF much
<ddaa> but I know the trick we used for sourceforge tarball details back then
<kiko> ddaa, pity, I wanted to provide good information but the way sourceforge does the magic redirect makes me unsure of how to specify the tarball directory
<ddaa> we used some sourforge mirror that's close to the DC
<ddaa> kiko: we need to entirely circumvent sourceforge's brain-damaged idea of a download farm.
<ddaa> mh... add missing invectives in the last sentence
<kiko> yeah IKWYM
<ddaa> give me a minute
<ddaa> what's the sourceforge project you want to download?
<kiko> mesa
<kiko> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3
<ddaa> this one ftp://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/m/me/mesa, or this one ftp://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/m/me/mesa3d ?
<ddaa> the second one
<ddaa> okay, be careful to set the glob pattern right
<ddaa> there's a lot of shit there
<ddaa> kiko: does that make you happy?
<kiko> wow!
<kiko> yes
<ddaa> kiko: how do you reboot a crashed camera?
<kiko> ddaa, often there's a reset button in it.
<ddaa> mh... nothing reset-like... maybe some combination of the normal buttons...
<ddaa> nevermind...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39739 in soyuz "Please include build url in notification e-mails" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39739
<kiko> Seveas, why does ubugtu not notice that an old bug is actually old? is it because it has never seen it before? :)
<Seveas> kiko, because sometimes bugs are new for a team
<Seveas> for the LP team I still have to add all axisting bugs to the cache
<kiko> I see
<Seveas> which means pestring LP with lots of HTTP requests given that there is no real intrface to get that info :)
<kiko> Seveas, maybe just cache a number below which you know all bugs are old?
<Seveas> did that, failed for Ubuntu
<thumper> morning people
<ajmitch> morning thumper 
<thumper> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> and what a beautiful morning it is here
<ddaa> hello thumper
<kiko> it's a lovely evening here
<thumper> morning ddaa
* ddaa -> bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54359 in malone "We should be able to add tags while reporting bugs." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54359
<jml> what exactly is a Hug Day?
<pochu> jml: a Bug Day
<jml> ahh
<pochu> jml: and everytime somebody fixes a bug, the rest hug him :)
* pochu hugs jml :P
<kiko> lol
<sabdfl> evening all
<bac> sabdfl: hello
<sabdfl> thought i'd peek in here this evening
<bac> it's mighty quiet
#launchpad 2007-03-07
<mooey> when a bug is nominated to be fixed in dapper, where in launchpad does it show?
<crimsun> in the bug itself as a dapper task
<sabdfl> mooey: also, on the dapper bugs listing
<sabdfl> bugs.lp.n/ubuntu/dapper iirc
<mooey> thanks sabdfl, crimsun 
<mooey> in /ubuntu/dapper is the first place i looked, but i can't find it listed there
<mooey> but it has only been nominated for dapper
<mooey> not accepted? so i guess thats correct
<mooey> in which case my question is: where are bugs that are nominated for a release tracked in launchpad?
<daviey> Hi, can somebody help me using bzr?
<lifeless> sure
<daviey> good
<lifeless> whats up?
<daviey> right, i have made a branch, it's linked with a project
<daviey> but i cant upload
<daviey> when i 'branch' i get 0 revisions made
<daviey> lifeless, any idea?
<lifeless> daviey: what bzr version are you using ?
<daviey>  0.14.0
<lifeless> when you say you cant upload, what happens when you try ?
<daviey> wait 1
<daviey> lifeless, when i "bzr commit" nano appears
<lifeless> daviey: its asking for a commit message
<lifeless> daviey: you should type in a message, save the file, and exit.
<daviey> oh, i'll do that
<daviey> okay, they are commited
<daviey> shouldn't bzr push know where to upload it?
<jamesh> daviey: if you've previously pushed the branch, it will remember that
<jamesh> if not, no.
<daviey> ahh
<jamesh> so you'd need to run "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/product/branch
<jamesh> (whatever name you want to give the branch)
<daviey> we are cooking on gas!
<daviey> 1 revision made.... but why if i sftp into the launchpad server, does it not show up?
<jamesh> what do you mean?
<jamesh> note that only the .bzr/ directory is uploaded via SFTP
<daviey> if i, nautilus sftp://davewalker@bazaar.launchpad.net/~XXX   then i can see the branch folders - but not the stuff i just pushed
<jamesh> daviey: is there a .bzr/ directory in the branch's directory?
<jamesh> it won't show on a normal "ls", since it is hidden
<jamesh> (as are all dot files)
<daviey> local or remote?
<jamesh> remote
<daviey> there is a bzr
<spiv> daviey: show hidden files
<spiv> daviey: (Ctrl-H in nautilus)
<daviey> done that, but only shows a .bzr folder
<spiv> daviey: right, that's the branch.
<daviey> oh, i thought it might show HEAD in the folder
<jamesh> daviey: that is all that people need to pull your branch
<spiv> You can do things like "bzr info" on that URL.
<spiv> And branch from it.
<spiv> But it's not a checkout.
<daviey> doesn't svn just seem simpler?
<jamesh> daviey: Launchpad has already scanned the branch here: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel
<daviey> How did you know what project it was?
<jamesh> daviey: I looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~davewalker and picked the branch with the most recent commit
<daviey> jamesh, i can't use 'beta'
<daviey> cheeky chap
<jamesh> daviey: remove the ".beta" bit
<daviey> done :P
<jamesh> daviey: if you want to look at the beta testers, try and join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<jamesh> that is, "look at the beta site"
<jamesh> you'll get an email asking you to agree not to post screenshots, and then get added to the team
<spiv> daviey: SVN is the same, if you look at the repository it doesn't hold a working tree of HEAD
<daviey> jamesh, i've applied - thanks
<spiv> daviey: instead what usually happens is there's a webserver that knows to dynamically show the files/directories of a checkout if you access it with a non-SVN client.
<spiv> daviey: Or there's a dedicated "ViewSVN" site users go to
<daviey> spiv, i see
<spiv> daviey: we have a system to do this for bazaar.launchpad.net in testing at the moment.
<jamesh> we just need to make it suck less
<daviey> thats great!
<spiv> And jamesh is the lucky person that's been making it suck less so far :)
<jamesh> "Serbian vampire hunters prevent Milosevic come-back" <- I wonder if danilos was involved
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90062 in malone "The 'affects' e-mail command should use the new path scheme" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90309 in launchpad "poexport-queue.txt test disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90309
<carlos> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39292 in rosetta "Rosetta nearly unusable in w3m" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90322 in rosetta "Add human readable formulas for Plural forms" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90329 in malone "Comment form for duplicate bug reports should warn about their duplicate status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90329
<heno> I'm getting several Oopses in a row on https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu today
<Tomcat_> Hi. What's up with Launchpad? I get timeouts all the time in malone.
<heno> perhaps such a very common page should be cached for a minute or so?
<heno> Tomcat_: is that with the beta or the standard interface?
<Tomcat_> Standard interface.
<Tomcat_> Now it works... weird.
<heno> ok, thanks. I'm getting much the same result with beta
<heno> yeah, it's been patchy for me too
<Tomcat_> Mostly with stuff that I would say is compute-intensive, like "all Ubuntu bugs" or "enter new bug"... not at all for smaller things like "all evolution bugs".
<Tomcat_> Anyway, worked long enough. Thanks. :)
<BjornT> heno: that page doesn't time out for me atm. do you have an oops id handy?
<heno> BjornT: yep. OOPS-431BA129
<BjornT> cool, i'll take a look at what's causing the time outs.
<heno> BjornT: it's been about half and half working/oopsing this morning
<heno> thanks
<carlos> BjornT: I got a time out too
<BjornT> carlos: what's the oops id? good to have another one to compare with.
<carlos> BjornT: https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/2007-03-07/BC157
<BjornT> thanks
<carlos> BjornT: although I don't see why should it time out with that query...
<BjornT> carlos: yeah, your oops looks really strange. should be that it's waiting for some lock or something.
<ddaa> jml: ping?
<jml> ddaa: hi
<ddaa> jml: how does this page look to you? https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk
<jml> ddaa: alright. the fonts are too small :)
<ddaa> mh right...
<jml> ddaa: and there should be a bigger gap between each revision
<ddaa> Actuall I think the spacing is right
<ddaa> but the use of h3 makes revision titles hard to read
<ddaa> seems to me that hN tags should be only use for structural page elements
<ddaa> I am not sure how to change the layout practically, but I'd like the revision lines to be in text color
<jml> ddaa: a bit earlier today, I was thinking of using the same styles as the bug comments
<jml> (https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/48064 for a random example)
<jml> but that might make the page too long
<ddaa> yep
<jml> ddaa: I'll discuss options with mpt tomorrow.
<ddaa> I agree with both points you're making :)
<jml> :)
<jml> ddaa: so, a part of me wants to ask you a bunch of questions about bug branch linking and the scanner
<jml> ddaa: but the other, stronger part wants to have a drink and watch mindless TV shows
<ddaa> well, we do not often have the opportunity to chat :)
<ddaa> I suggest you get a drink and have a mindless discussion about bug branch linking :)
<ddaa> mindless TV shows are bad for you brain, at least watch some good SciFi TV show.
<jml> well, I meant Heroes specifically.
<ddaa> dunno that one
<ddaa> random comment
<ddaa> I'd like the bug comment style to change
<ddaa> to look less like a web forum
<jml> heh
<ddaa> that would help prevent people asking questions about bugs using web forum terminology...
<ddaa> which does not happen often, but irritates me terribly
<ddaa> in a similar vein, it might not be a good idea to use this style for branches...
<ddaa> then people would ask how to reply to a thread when they mean commit to a branch...
<jml> bzr ci -m 'rofl!!@!'
<lifeless> lolzor roflcopter
<ddaa> now I'm going to have nightmares!
<jml> look on the bright side, if you can't sleep, you are more likely to be around tomorrow morning :)
<ddaa> I've been very successful at waking up on morning this week.
<ddaa> been waking up at 7am since monday
<jml> I meant my morning :)
<ddaa> ta, your tz is wrong
<ddaa> use more coffee
<jml> someone should move australia into the north atlantic.
<ddaa> you'd have to strip out all the deserts
<ddaa> otherwise, I'm not sure it would actually fit in the nort atlantic
<jml> if I had a globe, I would consult it.
<mwh> jml: http://www.satirewire.com/news/jan02/australia.shtml ?
<jml> see! it'd fit
<ddaa> see, Tasmania is trampling some islands off the coast of Canada!
<ddaa> just leave Tasmania behind
<ddaa> it's useless anyway
<jml> :(
<jml> ddaa: it's attached.
<ddaa> it also looks like Perth is squashing the Canary islands
<ddaa> that's no good
<ddaa> OTOH... since those island are mostly full of German and Danes, it's maybe not such a big loss
* ddaa thinks he might get himself in trouble if he goes on with this line of discussion
<ddaa> Apologies to German folks and fabbione's wife.
<jml> ddaa: so, I've incorporated most of your comments into the bug-branch spec
<jml> ddaa: and I've attached questions to the comments I have questions about (sensible, no?)
<ddaa> thanks
<ddaa> I'll be coming back to comment on this :)
<jml> excellent. so if I see you tomorrow morning, we'll have plenty to talk about :)
<jml> I'll try to start earlier than usual.
<jml> g'night all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90352 in launchpad "Deleting an attachment should remove the LibaryFileAlias at the same time" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90354 in launchpad "Bug 62453 shows up in Launchpad's guided file bug form as 'most frequently reported'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90354
<ddaa> Is there a known problem with irc.canonical.com?
<ddaa> I can no longer connect to it.
<Ng> ddaa: could you try again on port 8080?
<Ng> ddaa: if that works, could you please call proxad and shout at them? maria has the same issue :/
<ddaa> Fixes it
<ddaa> darn, there was this problem before with smtp/ssl
<ddaa> This ISP is not exactly the kind where you expect to find a human to answer you.
<ddaa> But it's cheap, Linux-friendly, and got good service.
<Ng> ddaa: I suspect they're trying to be helpful and interfering with that port to stop malware
<Ng> but it's pretty annoying
<ddaa> yeah, I'd like to have a setting "yes I fucking now what I'm doing, I'm not running a windows zombie system, please do not muck with my internet connection, kthxbye"
<Ng> hehe
<ddaa> it's the sort of thing I'd expect them to provide, with an appropriately obscure user interface
<ddaa> or maybe using browser sniffing...
<ddaa> "deny if browser runs on windows" :)
<caravena> oops! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9071/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90359 in liferea (main) "liferea 1.2.7 no german translation (dup-of: 78885)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90359
<BjornT> reviewer meeting in 10 minutes
<BjornT> time for this week's eu/us reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT> * Roll call * Next meeting * Queue status.
<BjornT> who's here?
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will 14th march, 1400 UTC, any objections?
<salgado> no
<flacoste> fine
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> there are currently 15 open reviews, which is two more than on Monday.
<BjornT> jamesh, SteveA, and salgado have branches that are more than 10 days old
<flacoste> my queue is empty
<BjornT> 5 branches ar slightly above the 2-day limit, the rest are ok.
<flacoste> so feel free to offload some of them on me
<salgado> yeah, but I need to point that the one on my queue was assigned to me when it was 6 or 7 days old already
<salgado> (I'll finish it today, though)
<flacoste> last week assignments were kind of late indeed
<BjornT> salgado: oh, right. i think that branch was discussed at the last meeting, ddaa change the name of the branch, but not the date, so it's incorrect.
<BjornT> flacoste: my queue is quite long. how about taking the two small ones from ddaa?
<flacoste> no problem
<ddaa_> thanks
<BjornT> thanks flacoste 
<BjornT> salgado: has jamesh reviewed your ui-fixes branch yet?
<salgado> BjornT, yep
<BjornT> cool. so the queue looks quite good then, actually.
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> any other business?
<flacoste> not from me
<salgado> yes, this should be the eu/americas reviewers meeting instead of the "eu/us" one. kthxbye
<flacoste> +1
<flacoste> there is nobody from the us here
<BjornT> us, americas, it's all the same to me :) but ok.
<BjornT> ok, meeting ended. thanks for coming.
<salgado> thanks BjornT 
<flacoste> thanks BjornT
<statik> quiet around here
<kiko> boo
<statik> kiko saves the day with 3 letters!
<kiko> statik, will you follow up on fabbione's suggestions? I am overloaded :-(
<statik> kiko: yes, I will
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90397 in launchpad-bazaar "mirroring script needs newer bzrlib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90403 in launchpad "False timeout failure in test_adapter.txt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90403
<slytherin> I am getting too many OOPS on LP today. Mostly for search. Is it problem with beta interface?
<newz2000> salgado: hey, do you have any idea if/when the cdmirror-rss change can be released to the non-beta website?
<salgado> newz2000, you mean, the addition of the country code?
<newz2000> yeah
<salgado> newz2000, do you need that for the new website?
<newz2000> salgado: Well, the website can release without it, but the auto-mirror detection code needs it, and that needs to be done in the next week or so.
<newz2000> I have a tedious work-around available if it can't go live though
<salgado> newz2000, I've already requested a cherry pick for that change, so it's likely that it'll reach production this week
<btse> @now timezone
<newz2000> salgado: ok, that'd great. I'm really looking forward to seeing this code work
<btse> @now cet
<Ubugtu> Current time in CET: March 07 2007, 17:02:29
<btse> @bush
<btse> hm
<btse> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 07 2007, 16:06:13
<btse> @bruce
<btse> @schedule
<btse> no?
<dholbach> did you notive a rising number of OOPSes today? http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs oopses for me every time
<pochu> dholbach: oops!
<pochu> OOPS-431BD390
<kiko> yes, everybody is noticing these
<kiko> oh, even not on beta?
<seb128> that's not on beta
<dholbach> no, not beta
<pochu> kiko: beta for me
<pochu> haven't tried non-beta
<kiko> grumble
<kiko> this is terrible
<pochu> seb128, dholbach: have you disabled the redirection?
<seb128> yep
<kiko> I need to rush out for a bit, but let me get hold of that when I'm back
* dholbach works on something else in the meantime then
<Rinchen> ping SteveA for awareness
<SteveA> hi Rinchen 
* thumper yawns
<thumper> mrevell: this thing of yours is in a few minutes isn't it?
<mrevell> thumper:  certainly is
<ddaa> mrevell: where's the agenda?
<theCore> well, it seems I won't have the time to stay for the meeting
<mrevell> ddaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadUserMeeting/2007-03-07
<mrevell> theCore: sorry to hear that
<mrevell> theCore: I'll put a report up on the wiki and will announce it on launchpad-users
<theCore> so, I better say now what I wanted to say
<mrevell> theCore: ok
<mrevell> theCore: Wanna private message me and I'll raise it for you
<mrevell> Welcome to the first Launchpda users' meeting!
<statik> hurrah, users!
<mrevell> Here's the agenda:
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Welcome
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Agenda
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Invitation to beta team
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Annoyance of the week
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       User questions
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Next meeting
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Welcome
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Agenda
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Invitation to beta team
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Annoyance of the week
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       User questions
<mrevell>     *
<mrevell>       Next meeting
<mrevell> This is a chance for Launchpad's users to ask questions of and make suggestions to the Launchpad team.
<mrevell> So, if you're a Launchpad developer, please say "hi" to let us know you're here
<flacoste> hi
<ddaa> hi
<bac> hello
<thumper> hi
<mrevell> Thanks guys.
<salgado> hello
<mrevell> Iniviation to beta team
<ddaa> Aren't we supposed to be introduced to?
<mrevell> The Launchpad beta is well under way and is open to anyone who wants to have a role in shaping the future of Launchpad.
<theCore> ok, gotta go, see ya all
<mrevell> If you'd like to join the Launchpad beta, you can sign up at:
<mrevell> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+members
<mrevell> ddaa: Not sure what you mean
<statik> hi
<ddaa> The agenda reads "Introduction to the Launchpad developers are who present"
<ddaa> ignore me if I'm just causing trouble
<mrevell> ddaa: :) You said hello.
<mrevell> ddaa: If that's not enough let's discuss it later :)
<ddaa> ok
<mrevell> Moving onto "Annoyance of the week"
<mrevell> Each week, I'd like to gather input on what has frustrated you recently about Launchpad.
<mrevell> I'll then take it to the Launchpad developers meeting, which happens each Thursday.
<heno> the beta is veeeery slow ...
<mrevell> So, if you'd like to report something that has annoyed or frustrated you about Launchpad, please tell us now.
<heno> (my annoyance of the week)
<mrevell> heno: Thanks.
<mthaddon> heno: slower than the non-beta?
<heno> mthaddon: yes, very
<heno> it can take 10 seconds for a random bug page to load
<mthaddon> I haven't played much with the non-beta recently, so can't comment, but that's interesting...
<heno> non-beta might be 1-2 secs
<mrevell> I haven't noticed beta be that slow.
<Kuhrscher> the current status of the upstream translations import for Feisty annoyed me
<heno> I'm actually surprised that the LP devs are not feeling this pain too
<heno> it's a common topic in the distro meetings
<ddaa> it actually seems to me that it got less slow recently... but maybe I just got used to it.
<heno> (see the logs from last week :) )
<mrevell> Are other people here noticing extreme slowness from beta?
<salgado> today we seem to be experiencing some problems with our database server, which means the slowness won't be limited to beta
<heno> I'll check with SteveA tomorrow at the meeting how his profiling is going
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: Thanks, we've got a question about that coming up later.
<mrevell> heno: Thanks.
<thumper> I do, but I just thought it may have been that I'm in NZ :)
<mrevell> Okay, any other points of annoyance that you'd like to raise?
<heno> if we set up some instructions for how to do those, I'm sure others would help
<salgado> (and I have to admit we're having quite a few timeouts today, probably because of that issue)
<mrevell> heno: Set up profiling?
<heno> the ooopses today are a separate issue I think
* jenda waves
<heno> mrevell: instructions on how to use firebug sensibly and collect logs, or whatever it does
<jenda> guys - I know it's slightly OT, but any idea what's up with the CC elections?
<salgado> heno, yes, it is. that's what I said
* jenda doesn't know where to ask
<mrevell> heno: Right, thanks, noted.
<mrevell> jenda: We're having a Launchpad users' meeting atm, you're welcome to join in.
<jenda> ah
<jenda> sorry to barge in like that ;)
<mrevell> Okay, if there aren't any other annoyances that people would like to raise, we'll move on :)
<mrevell> jenda: No worries :)
<mrevell>        User questions
<mrevell> Throughout the week, Launchpad users have added their questions to the meeting agenda.
<mrevell> Here's the first.
<mrevell> It will be GREAT to have upstream GNOME distribution translation ability!Will we benefit this in a near future? Vladimer Sichinava GNOME/Ubuntu translator.
<mrevell> danilos: Is that something you can answer?
<mrevell> And is Vladimer here today?
<mrevell> Okay, I'll seek an answer and give it in the next user meeting.
<danilos> mrevell: I'd like to provide that as well since I am also a GTP spokesperson and Serbian GNOME team coordinator, but it depends on other priorities (it's definitely something we want to have, but we can't set a date on it)
<mrevell> danilos: Ah, thanks.
<mrevell> danilos: It appears Vladimer isn't in the meeting, so hopefully he'll see the post-meeting report.
<mrevell> Moving onto the next question.
<mrevell> I'm not happy about the fact that there has never been a fixed date for Ubuntu translation opening. Although I respect Rosetta developers, I feel bad about us having less than a month to prepare the Feisty translations. We (the Czech team) have already found a number of regressions from Edgy and it will be difficult to fix all those bugs and make Ubuntu better translated in time. I often have a feeling that although Ubu
<mrevell> ntu prides itself with our translations, we don't get much credit and respect within the Launchpad paid developers/Canonical. Can this issue be better resolved in the future? -- MartinBhm
<mrevell> mhb: That's your question, I believe.
* mhb is Martin Bhm
<mhb> yes, it is
<mrevell> mhb: The Launchpad team and Canonical do greatly value the Ubuntu translators. I believe that the process for opening translations for Feisty+1 will be smoother.
* carlos is also a launchpad developer and is around (sorry, I was distracted...)
<heno> Perhaps we should do an informal impact study on this kind of thing: what is more disruptive having Launchpad down for a day or delaying translation import until it's almost too late? This issue will likely be fixes properly at some point, but similar dilemmas could come up later
<mhb> mrevell: I think there was the same belief for feisty as the edgy opening was also relatively late
<mrevell> mhb: You say don't feel the Launchpad team gives translators much credit or respect. How could we improve that impression?
<carlos> mhb: the idea is to have a fixed date for open it, but Edgy and Feisty had some technical problems involved
<carlos> that delayed the process much more than expected
<Kuhrscher> I hope it would also be possible to lock the translation until all imports are done.
<carlos> Kuhrscher: there is already a bug to do that, yes
<Kuhrscher> carlos: nice to hear
<mhb> mrevell: we can't make any changes to the timetable, so creating one for the opening &really make it happen at the fixed date would be great
<mhb> mrevell: we can't say "there has been so little time, give us more"
<mhb> mrevell: and I think other teams should not have that privilege either
<mrevell> mhb: I'm sorry that the Feisty translations opening date has been held up, giving you little time.
<Kuhrscher> Could we introduce the next release some time to check the imports for bugs _before_ the translation is opened?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: it was not a 'bug' problem
<carlos> but a performance problem
<mrevell> mhb: We do want to keep to the dates for opening translations and I'm sure that, having found out more about what can go wrong, Feisty+1 will be much improved.
<Kuhrscher> carlos: The last two releases there had been a lot of failed imports...
<carlos> mhb: Well, that's a problem, yes. But we keep releasing translations updates even after final release. It's not the solution to the problem, of course, but It mitigates a bit the problem of being late or the lack of time before final release
<Kuhrscher> or wrong templates...
<mhb> carlos: AFAIK, the updates were delayed a lot, too
<mrevell> mhb: I'm not sure what you mean about teams having priveleges to ask for extra time.
<danilos> Kuhrscher: it might also be due to incompatible change in GNU gettext msgfmt (a lot of failed imports I see is due to this)
<mhb> mrevell: I meant that the Rosetta folks can say that, because they don't have a fixed date for the opening
<carlos> Kuhrscher: most of the time is a bug in the package not in the import process itself
<danilos> Kuhrscher: (msgfmt was changed to require '%d' in all plural form messages with 0.15, and earlier versions allowed eg. singular form not to have it)
<mhb> mrevell: can you or someone else make sure that the "Rosetta opening" date will be set in the Feisty+1 release schedule?
<mhb> mrevell: and that the Rosetta folks start testing early enough so that they can open the translation up at that date?
<Kuhrscher> Sure, but it would be best to start the translation process only if all those problems are identified and fixed.
<carlos> mhb: the updates should be more or less done monthly, that's why we have daily snapshots. I think there are some delays from time to time, but I know Martin tries to do one update each month first Monday of each month
<mhb> carlos: as far as I remember there were close to zero Edgy translations updates before January (that's what some of the translator said, I am not sure about this)
<mhb> carlos: having a fixed date early enough and really open translations at that date matters more for me, though
<carlos> mhb: I don't think it was so late.. let me check...
<mrevell> mhb: As I understand, the improvements we've made to Launchpad will mean that we can open Feisty+1 translations as soon as Feisty+1 has created in Launchpad. That should mean we can give a date for translations opening and that it will give you much more time.
<carlos> mhb: For the Spanish one, there were updates almost every month since release...
<carlos> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-es
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-es
<mhb> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-cs/
<carlos> mrevell: well, we still need to implement some changes to be able to do that without turning launchpad off
<Kuhrscher> Please start this translating period after the UpstreamVersionFreeze.
<carlos> mrevell: but the idea is that one
<mrevell> carlos: Thanks for the clarification.
<Kuhrscher> Just to avoid interference with the upstream translators...
<mhb> carlos: can you do it fast enough then?
<mhb> carlos: and really set the date in the Feisty+1ReleaseSchedule and open it then?
<mhb> with more than a month for us?
<ddaa> Shutting down launchpad for a day is not really an option, since we want to attract upstreams that may not be interested in translations
<carlos> mhb: not really fast enough, but without turning launchpad down
<ddaa> but may be interested in bzr, or the bug tracking system
<carlos> which is the main problem until now, how to schedule that
<carlos> to avoid problems like what ddaa is pointing 
<mhb> carlos: that's not much of a assurance for us
<mhb> carlos: what do you mean by fast enough?
<mhb> fixed dates is what would help a lot
<carlos> mhb: what's your ideal date to do the opening?
<heno> ddaa: right, but not delivering translation imports several times in a row will also leave a bad track record, which will also reach the ears of those upstreams
<danilos> mhb: with 'not fast enough' carlos was thinking that the process will take a while (like a week when you'll be unable to do any translations), but we won't have to shut launchpad down completely
<heno> It will stay on mailing list and IRC logs and can be googled forever :)
<carlos> anyway, as Kuhrscher points, I don't think we should open translations 6 months before release...
<carlos> so it should not be a problem
<heno> one day of downtime may not be a bad alternative
<carlos> heno: believe me, it is
<mhb> carlos: perhaps after the DebianImportFreeze
<danilos> also, you guys should consider one more problem with opening translations too early: you'll have to repeat work you do in feisty and feisty+1 unless we do the copying later on as well (we've designed it so we can do it, but I don't think we've done it so far)
<ddaa> but presumably, disabling just translations for one week, would be less of a problem
<ddaa> the issue is separation of concerns, people who do not care about the translation should not see their version control system server go offline because of them.
<carlos> mhb: UBuntu's wiki page is being slow here
<carlos> mhb: so I cannot check the schedule...
<danilos> mhb: I am at least not that well into Ubuntu schedule and timeline, so it'd help if you gave exact dates, relative dates inside 6-month cycle or point me to a page where I can read on them :)
<carlos> for the case of Feisty, when is that?
<mhb> December 21st
<carlos> that's 4 months before release, isn't it?
<mhb> carlos: well, yes
<mhb> carlos: the second important date for Ubuntu release cycle is 2 months after that
<carlos> it would interfere with GNOME upstream translations, but that's doable
<carlos> that gives us two months after opening a distro release so the process even being slow will be done at that time
<mhb> carlos: it should happen some time before the FeatureFreeze, because that's relatively late in the process
<carlos> as we will be 'hidding' the imports until it's done, we could start the opening at any time we want once Launchpad knows about that new distro release
<carlos> mhb: I'm talking about DebianImportFreeze
<carlos> the fact that we delay it until FeatureFreeze or not it up to you (the translators)
<carlos> s/it up/is up/
<mhb> carlos: I'm for opening it up as soon as possible
<carlos> is that compromise enough?
<danilos> carlos: do we plan to copy distrorelease to distrorelease+1 contributions even after distrorelease+1 is opened? if we don't, translators will have to do a lot of duplicate work if we open it too soon
<mhb> carlos: sure, 3-4 months is enough time, I believe ... but please write that date in the Feisty+1ReleaseSchedule so we can count on it
<danilos> mhb: ^^^ (iow, we want to schedule such copying as well)
<carlos> danilos: if we are able to do the opening without turning launchpad offline, that's doable too
<danilos> carlos: I know it's doable, but if we've got a date for one thing, we need a date for another as well
<carlos> danilos: well, I would test how much time it would take and maybe, schedule it to be done once per month or something like that
<carlos> but nothing we could schedule right now
<carlos> the opening is something we could put in the schedule as a way to get the compromise of getting it done then
<mhb> I guess that's answered, then.
<mrevell> mhb: Thanks for your question.
<mrevell> mhb: If you'd like to discuss it further, don't forget we have the launchpad-users mailing list.
<mhb> and thank you for the answers
<mrevell> Next questions also relates to Rosetta and is from mhb. We're running out of time, though, so please lets make the answers as quick as possible.
<mrevell> One of the other things that make me believe Ubuntu translators and translations are being rather neglected is the fact that Launchpad/Rosetta has failed to implement a simple search tool for the translations. Without it Rosetta seems to be rather clumsy for fixing bugs and typos. As far as I know, the Launchpad/Rosetta developers are aware of this but almost since day 0 but still they haven't managed to implement it. T
<mrevell> hey often claim it is very hard to implement but I think the lack of pressure from the community is another factor. I hope we can raise our voices louder so that even the paid developers know we really need it sooner than for a feisty+2 or even later. A fixed date for it would be nice, as it seems there are little fixed dates in the development process. -- MartinBhm
<mrevell> So, the question is: When can we have searchable translations in Launchpad?
<carlos> danilos: that one is for you ;-)
<kiko> mrevell, you can search using google, perhaps.
<kiko> we now allow google to index our translation pages
<carlos> mhb: just as a brief answer, google has been indexing us since a January
<carlos> so you should be able to use that as a workaround (that's why we did that change)
<mrevell> mhb: Do you want to try with Google and report to launchpad-users how you get on?
<danilos> another point is that we've got a huge database (which is what makes text search hard), and we've been working on improving it, so we should have something in the near future (though, more DB changes will be required)
<mrevell> carlos, kiko, danilos: Thanks for the suggestions and for giving an insight into why we don't yet have searchable translations.
<mrevell> The next question is also related to searching, but searching of bugs:
<mrevell> Are there any plans for improving search facilities in Launchpad? It always strikes me how difficult it is to find something using only keyword search compared to Bugzilla's "Advanced Query" panel. -- DavorCubranic
<mrevell> Davor, are you here?
* carlos needs to leave now. Thanks for your questions and for coming
<mrevell> carlos: Thank you for your input this evening!
<kiko> mrevell, well, we do offer advanced searching too.
<flacoste> this is not a definitive answer, but we are upgrading to PosgreSQL 8.2 which will allow us to improve greatly our text searches
<flacoste> or so says our DBA
<heno> We should perhaps look at integrating some of the search features developed in bughelper directly in LP
<Kuhrscher> He is absoultely right. I it is very difficult to find bugs even if you know it is existing...
<mrevell> flacoste, kiko: Thanks. It looks as though Davor isn't here, so hopefully he'll see your replies in the meeting report.
* danilos has to leave as well
<danilos> thanks for the questions, and don't forget that you can always email us or catch us here in #launchpad as well
<mrevell> Okay, moving onto the next question.
<mrevell> "the bug numbers are atomic, so it would be convenient that the search box (or another text box) acts like a quick "go to" when you enter a bug number
<mrevell>  tabs should be click-able everywhere on it, not just on the text   
<mrevell>  disabled tabs should disappears or have another color"
<mrevell> That question is from TheCore, who had to leave early. BjornT is that something you could answer?
<ddaa> tabs clickable everywhere has a bug currently assigned to Usman
<mrevell> BjornT: As far as I know, the search box does allow you to enter a bug number.
<mrevell> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> jump-to-bug-number currently works, and there's a bug open about changing it because it prevents searching for numbers
<mrevell> ddaa: Thank you.
<ddaa> But it does not appear to work in the global search
<mrevell> We had a number of other questions as well, relating to Rosetta. I'll post those to the launchpad-users list, along with the other questions from tonight's meeting.
<mrevell> Do any users present have questions that were not raised in the agenda?
<ddaa> yeah, it only works in the bug search box
<alex_muntada> mrevell: when will next meeting take place?
<mrevell> alex_muntada: Aha :) That's the next item on the agenda.
<alex_muntada> :)
<mthaddon> Is there any date in mind (fixed or simply targeted) for the release of UI 1.0?
<Kuhrscher> We don't talk about Rosetta?
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: Quite a large part of the meeting has been about Rosetta-related issues. Unfortunately, both main Rosetta developers have had to leave now. I'll raise the remaining questions on the launchpad-users list.
<Kuhrscher> That's really annoying...
<mrevell> mthaddon: We want Launchpad 1.0 to be perfect before we make it the default choice for Launchpad users. However, you can use the beta right now.
<ddaa> would be nice to have it happen sooner than later
<thumper> well, it'll never be perfect
<ddaa> dealing with the divergence between production and rocketfuel will become increasingly painful
<thumper> we just want it to look good and work
<alex_muntada> Any news about LP UI translation?
<mthaddon> mrevell, I agree, but am wondering if there's a targeted date for that or just "when it's ready"?
<kiko> okay, off the phone!
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: I'm sorry that we haven't got to your questions. It's the first time we've run the meeting, so please blame me for my lack of experience.
<flacoste> alex_muntada: the localization of the Answer Tracker is targeted for after the 1.0 release
<mrevell> mthaddon: Much like a pint of Guinness, when it's ready :)
<kiko> about a date for 1.0; right now the issue is polish and warts. there are a lot of warts and quite a bit of polish but there is no heavy lifting to be done
<alex_muntada> flacoste: too bad :(
<Kuhrscher> Sorry, but my impression is that upstream i18n issues are always treated like that :(
<mthaddon> mrevell: gotcha - well much like a pint of Guinness it's looking pretty good right now and I'm sure it'll taste great when it's done
<kiko> so it's more a matter of weeks than months.
<mrevell> mthaddon: :)
<Kuhrscher> And that is not only my impression...
<kiko> that's a great way of not giving a deadline isn't it?
<kiko> Kuhrscher, we give upstream i18n a lot of priority, but the truth is that rosetta is not a trivial application, and that work there takes time.
<kiko> we've had a lot of serious performance issues over the past six months, and fixing those issues takes effort; not bean-counting effort, but debugging, refactoring, redesign, etc.
<kiko> so I make no apologies for our lack of progress on that front, though I do promise that we are working hard on it and that there is a horizon of improvement.
<ddaa> in other words, it's a freaking three headed cerberus, and one developer has to hold it down while the other developers tries to beats it down silly while jumping around to dodge the bites
<Kuhrscher> kiko: To be honestly I don't see any improvements regarding the most annoying issues for us.
<heno> kiko: that has a Pentagon ring to it ;p
<kiko> Kuhrscher, I don't think that's a very fair comment.
<heno> 'at a time of our choosing'
<kiko> we've in the past three months: improved general performance significantly, improved the way the translation for is structured for reviewers, allowed public indexing and browsing of translations, improved the way both imports and exports were handled, and along the way, fixed dozens of bugs that affected "you"
* flacoste is starving to death
<kiko> we've also done major work towards implementing native support for firefox and openoffice translations
<kiko> planned the next generation database schema
<kiko> ... the list goes on. so I'm sure that you've seen some improvements; perhaps not the ones that annoy you the most, but we have many users, and it's hard to keep everybody happy.
<mrevell> kiko: Thanks very much.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90429 in malone "Badly worded 'release manager' text when nominating a bug for a release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90429
<kiko> mrevell, about the bug searches; I'm not sure if the issue is that the advanced search is invisible, or if it's because the search isn't useful enough. it might be both!
<kiko> when davor replies via launchpad-users we'll know. :)
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: Again, I'm sorry that we didn't fully cover your questions. I'll get answers to them for you.
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: Sorry, if I annoyed you.
<mrevell> Thank you everyone for attending, for your questions and for your time.
<mrevell> I propose the next meeting at 09:00 on Wednesday 14 March 07. Any objections?
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: The only import point for me is, to have all upstremas translations in Rosetta and in the distribution.
<kiko> Kuhrscher, sure. I'll relay that to carlos and danilos who have spent days and nights working to make it a better service. :)
<thumper> mrevell: 9:00UTC?
<bac> mrevell: that's pretty tough for the Americas.
<mrevell> bac: Yeah, but 17:00 UTC is bad for Australia.
<thumper> bac, but ok for ozzies
<kiko> 9:00UTC? wow!
<mrevell> thumper: Yeah
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: And the last two releases there had been so many problems. If it is better now, no one will be happier than me :)
<bac> mrevell: if it's alternating that's fine
<mrevell> kiko: I can change it if it doesn't work, but I want to make sure we cater for .au and .nz
<mrevell> bac: Yeah, I'll alternate.
<kiko> Kuhrscher, I kind of want to slit my wrists at the performance issues to be honest. they are proving to be much harder to fix than we expected
<kiko> we've made changes, waited to see them go live, and been dismayed at how bad things went
<kiko> right now danilos has just landed a change which might improve things again
<mrevell> Okay, well, thanks again everyone. Obviously you're free to continue your conversations, but I'll draw the official meeting to a close for this week.
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: When does it make sense to look for failed imports to Feisty?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> Kuhrscher, have you been looking at the imports page? Let me get you a URL
<kiko> https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/translations/imports?target=distros&status=APPROVED&type=all
<Kuhrscher> hmm I need a password ;-)
<kiko> Kuhrscher, really? I thought that page was public! argh.
<kiko> Kuhrscher, can you see /imports at all (without the arguments)?
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: I applied for memebership in the beta team...
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: No
<Kuhrscher> "This site is accessible by launchpad admins and members of the Launchpad Beta Testers team only."
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: When did yu apply?
<Kuhrscher> two minutes ago...
<kiko> oh. 
<kiko> Kuhrscher, you can also drop the beta. in the URL :)
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: Ah, right.
<mrevell> Kuhrscher: If you can mail me - matthew.revell@canonical.com - to let me know you won't post screen shots of the beta interface, I'll approve your membership straight away
<kiko> mrevell, I just got his membership request
<mrevell> kiko: Okay, cool
<Kuhrscher> Thank you :)
<kiko> Kuhrscher, don't post screenshots or the easter bunny won't visit you
<Kuhrscher> Sure ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Is there any possibility to see if a specific package has already been imported? Like a search function?
<kiko> uhm, uhhh, oh
<kiko> apparently not
<kiko> I can give you a hint though
<kiko> you /can/ change the batch size and search manually
<Kuhrscher> So how can find out if for example koffice-18n has been imported?
<Kuhrscher> Only manually?
<kiko> it seems like we're in the middle of KDE
<kiko> yeah. that sucks! I didn't know
<Kuhrscher> The template of KOffice in Rosetta seems to be actualized to 1.6.2 but all new translations are still missing. I know it is completly translated by upstream because I did it ;-)
<Kuhrscher> But perhaps we just have to wait :)
<kiko> might not have been imported yet
<Kuhrscher> I hope so ;-)
<dholbach> is  http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs  still OOPSing for people? (without beta)
<Kuhrscher> Kiko: Is there any especial place to file all the bugs/issues regarding upstream imports to rosetta?
<kiko> Kuhrscher, uhm, well, yes
<Kuhrscher> Should we file bugs for each issue?
<kiko> bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta
<kiko> Kuhrscher, it depends on the type of issue I guess
<kiko> but you can, yes
<kiko> I think there's a tag for import problems
<kiko> let me check
<kiko> danilos?
<kiko> or matsubara-lunch he is the man that knows these questions 
<Kuhrscher> I think we should try to handle these issues before the translation process is opened...
<Kuhrscher> If there aren't any problems like this I will send you a box of beer :)
<kiko> what will I do with all that beer!
<Kuhrscher> It's your choice ;-)
<kiko> so I think what is planned to happen
<kiko> is that we're going to finish imports
<kiko> and then ask you to review them
<kiko> and then get the remaining misses sorted out
<kiko> or signed off
<Kuhrscher> That sounds resonable
<Kuhrscher> Do you have already "an idea" when it will be finished?
<kiko> somebody needs to wake carlos and danilos up for me. :)
<kiko> well
<kiko> we started last thursday
<kiko> and we had 44000 or more
<kiko> right now we have some 20Ks
<kiko> so it's coming down -- probably another week though
<kiko> HOWEVER
<kiko> danilo has provided a patch which improves a database query
<kiko> which may increase that speed
<kiko> if it's applied to production
<kiko> and that is all
<pochu> kiko: flood! :P
<Kuhrscher> Ok, thank you for the information :)
<kiko> the reason it is slow is because.. uhhh... martians have invaded the datacenter. I think
<kiko> ah, I have a phone call now
<kiko> great!
<kiko> I <3 phone calls
<Kuhrscher> Ohh ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Ok, I have to leave. I still have to buy something to eat ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Bye
<kiko> laters
<LaserJock> kiko: hi, sorry I missed the meeting :(
<LaserJock> looks like it was full anyway  ;-)
* beuno is sorry too
<beuno> I waited all week to report the "annoyance of the week"
<beuno> small fonts  :(
<kiko> :)
<bdmurray> How does ownership of a team in launchpad get changed?
<pochu> bdmurray: you should be the owner
<pochu> bdmurray: and in the left pannel, there is an option: "Change owner"
<bdmurray> pochu: I'm an administrator but probably should be the owner.  The current owner isn't around.
<pochu> bdmurray: yes, you have to be the owner
<pochu> otherwise, that option will not appear
<bdmurray> Could an lp admin fix it then?
<matsubara> bdmurray: which team? who should be the new owner (launchpad id)?
<bdmurray> matsubara: ubuntu-qa and brian-murray should be the owner
<LaserJock> doesn't sfllaw own ubuntu-qa?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: You're the owner of Ubuntu QA now.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: okay, thanks. How are you?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Pretty good.  Let me know if you need anything I've got a lock on.
<pochu> heya sfllaw!
<bdmurray> sfllaw: Okay. Is there another e-mail address for you?
<sfllaw> pochu: Hello.
<pochu> sfllaw: nice to see you again in a Hug Day :D
<sfllaw> bdmurray: sfllaw@law.yi.org
<flacoste> ddaa: ping
<thumper> ddaa: ping 2
<flacoste> hey thumper, you can probably answer my question: do you know if we have a Zope3 SVN import set up?
<thumper> flacoste: I'm not entirely sure, but I know that if we don't we will have soon...
<ddaa> flumposte: pong
<flacoste> ddaa: do we have an import setup for Zope3 SVN?
<ddaa> checks
<thumper> ddaa: I thought that you had run away for a second there
<ddaa> I'm just ping-thrashing
<LaserJock> he had to go out back to find zope ;-)
<ddaa> so, there's a zope3 thing that's testfailed
<ddaa> which is blowing on this mysterious assertion in svn_subst_translate_stream3
<ddaa> Assertion `eol_str || keywords' failed.
<ddaa> when doing svn_client_checkout
<ddaa> how brain-damaged is that?
<flacoste> you tell me!
<ddaa> very, very much
<ddaa> I expect to have this problem fixed by bypassing keyword expansion entirely in imports
<ddaa> unless somebody can give me a better idea
<ddaa> which will be possible using svn_ra
<ddaa> which leads us the infamous problem "python svn bindings are pain"
<ddaa> not easily fixable without upgrading the importd systems to edgy...
<ddaa> or maybe this specific bit of API is acutally usable on dapper...
<BjornT> iirc cscvs doesn't handle svn externals, or does it? zope3 uses that quite a lot.
<ddaa> well... not something I can fix tonight, for sure
<ddaa> BjornT: it ignores them entirely
<ddaa> each external should be imported separately
<thumper> ddaa: I understand that the zope guys are looking to break stuff up into separate repositories
<ddaa> which is the meaningful thing to do until a long time in the future
<thumper> and use python eggs
<thumper> but I don't know their timeline
<ddaa> the "long time in the future" thing is when we have redesign the import system enough to have a single import tied to multiple branches and multiple productseries...
<thumper> flacoste: I guess the answer is no then
<flacoste> yeah, that's what I understood
<ddaa> should I add this to my todo list?
<thumper> ddaa: I was just going to catch up and see how things are going for you and what you're doing now
<thumper> ddaa: what zope3?
<ddaa> yes, zope3
<ddaa> I could try a shortcut
<thumper> ddaa: I'd say yes
<ddaa> okay, added it near the bottom of my todo, just before "cvscvs pyrex"...
<flacoste> ddaa:  I don't know if an import of zope3 is a priority, SteveA would be the one to ask
<ddaa> thumper: at the moment, trying to deal with an anomalously high rate of pings
<thumper> ddaa: what do you mean?
<ddaa> flacoste: I'd be happy to talk with SteveA about reshuffling my todo list :)
<thumper> ddaa: what's on your todo list?
<ddaa> thumper: I mean I have two other things calling for my attention at the moment :)
<thumper> ddaa: I know what you mean
<thumper> I am in the middle of another production cycle of the mag I edit
<thumper> and I have to write my conference talk
<ddaa> thumper: here's what's next https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileKEblOC.html
<ddaa> not counting branches that are pending review
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I've got another couple of things to chuck into that list
<thumper> but they are more interesting dev things
<thumper> like the import db refactoring
<ddaa> actually, branch-puller errors fixage is probably going to be one big branch with some other fixes too
<thumper> and the import ui pages
<ddaa> and and reviewing specs and stuff from you and jml
<thumper> ddaa: of course :)
<ddaa> when you need my attention, it makes it right at the top of the list
<ddaa> so this todo list looks like two months until I can get to zope3, at the current pace...
<ddaa> doing insane amount of context-switching and review and chat nowadays
<ddaa> eating most of my time
<thumper> ddaa: there is a great design pattern for working that I try to follow:
<thumper> Don't interrupt and interrupt
<thumper> s/and/an/
<lifeless> ddaa is low latency
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> lifeless: actually, this benchmarking you asked me about is in my short-term memory queue now...
<thumper> paraphrased: if you have contexted switched to do something else, don't switch to yet a third thing until number two is done
<ddaa> so not terribly good at real-time :)
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm happy to do it if its not trivial
<ddaa> not hard
<ddaa> just busy
<lifeless> ddaa: upgrade takes about 5 seconds
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> thumper: so, you wanted me to add some things to this list?
<lifeless> barry: ping
<ddaa> or are they things I can act on reactively?
<thumper> ddaa: they can wait a bit until your queue is a little shorter, but I'd like them on there
<thumper> ^^^^
<ddaa> what do you mean by "import ui pages"?
<thumper> ddaa: the items were mentioned above: db refactoring for import
<thumper> ddaa: listings of various import statuses, whiteboard in imports et al
<thumper> ddaa: the things we talked about on the explicit branch type spec
<thumper> ddaa: however if you really think that you'd not be able to get to these within the next month or two
<thumper> I might talk to jml about them
<ddaa> actually, I'd rather dump some items from my current list to jml
<ddaa> such as fixing the branch-puller errors, correct check after remirroring, sftp server oopses
<ddaa> and better importstatus control
<lifeless> we need a bzrlib upgrade for launchpad too
<lifeless> to support 0.15
<thumper> lifeless: when is 0.15 released?
<lifeless> thumper: rc1 is out now, dont expect anything revolutionary, and ~ a week to the final
<thumper> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> some real performance gains in there
<thumper> lifeless: as a bzr person, please tell me what you'd like changed on the code.lp.net bits
<lifeless> in general, or specifically relating to 0.15 ?
<thumper> especially if there is something that just doesn't work well
<thumper> lifeless: in general
<ryanakca> Hmm... is there any way to show all the untranslated strings for feisty in say... french?
<lifeless> these lines:
<lifeless> Revision 17 by David Allouche <david.allouche@canonical.com> (2007-01-15)
<lifeless> fast implementation of xml5._encode_and_escape and friends
<thumper> I do have feature requests piling up, so more interested in PITAs
<lifeless> the revision X line is HUGE, and the revision log much smaller
<lifeless> it weirds me out
<ryanakca> or to sort all the apps so that it shows you the ones with the most or the least untranslated strings first?
<lifeless> thats on https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~ddaa/+junk/bzr-pyrex
<ryanakca> (good job on the beta, btw)
<thumper> lifeless: that's wierd
<thumper> it doesn't look too different on my monitor
<thumper> is there somewhere I could paste a screenshot to you?
<lifeless> thumper: by HUGE I mean nearly twice the height of the revision log text
<lifeless> I'll grab one for you
<thumper> lifeless: mine is about 20% bigger
<lifeless> devpad.canonical.com:~robertc/foo.png
<lifeless> thumper: I'd like a dbus listener to tell lp when I've pushed to non hosted url's
<ddaa> about this UI thing
<ddaa> talked about it with jml this morning
<ddaa> I agree it's ugly
<ddaa> he agrees and will talk with mpt about it
<ddaa> specifically, what weirds me out is the color of the revision line, to light on white background
<thumper> lifeless: min looks like devpad.canonical.com:~tim/snapshot.png
<thumper> s/min/mine/
<lifeless> that looks more tasteful than what I see
<carlos> kiko: hi
<thumper> lifeless: which browser do you use?
<lifeless> firefox today
<thumper> hmm.. me too
<thumper> ryanakca: the main rosetta devs have left for the day, sorry I can't answer this
<ryanakca> kk, and another problem I'm having, https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , pick "newest first" from the menu and go search.
<ryanakca> It keeps on giving me "Ooops!"
<gnomefreak> is the launchpad users mailing list down? i sent a post there and got PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 501 <launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com.>: domain missing or malformed
<ryanakca> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi ryanakca 
<carlos> gnomefreak: I'm not sure, but the ending dot at '.com.' looks suspicious
<gnomefreak> i saw that im trying again
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: dunno, it's there, I can ping it... and telnet lists.canonical.com 25 give me "220 esperanza.ubuntu.com ESMTP Exim 4.60 Wed, 07 Mar 2007 21:12:06 +0000"
<gnomefreak> sent again
<gnomefreak> without the "." at the end
<thumper> ryanakca: I tried the ubuntu bugs, and it worked for me...
<ryanakca> hmm...
<pochu> gnomefreak: I have your message
<pochu> gnomefreak: oops, right?
<gnomefreak> ok last time sent cool :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> this damn oops crap is getting to me :(
<gnomefreak> that time refresh worked
* LaserJock hugs BjornT
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I'm getting that too
<gnomefreak> on beta i get it alot just going to LP links. on beta nd stable i cant file bug. :(
<kiko> gnomefreak, can you give me OOPS IDs?
<gnomefreak> kiko: i sent one in the email
<gnomefreak> kiko: OOPS-431BA485 for unable to file bug
<kiko> so in BA. okay, matsubara showed me that one. any others?
<pochu> kiko: also in beta :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt keep them 
<gnomefreak> i will when i see it again 
<kiko> yeah, ok. we'll know of all of them in tonight's report anyway
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<kiko> it will be a depressing report though
<ajmitch> kiko: think of it providing plenty of opportunities
<kiko> ajmitch, for depressing oneself?
<ajmitch> for improvement of the code, a chance to broaden your horizons
* LaserJock wonders what ajmitch has been drinking today
<ajmitch> heh
<lifeless> huh
<lifeless> how do you get to the changelog for a release in launchpad ?
<LaserJock> like for a package?
<jml> or for launchpad?
<lifeless> no, for a release
<lifeless> https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/0.15/0.15rc1
<lifeless> has a changelog in it
<lifeless> but I canna see how to get it out again :)
<elmo> https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/0.15/0.15rc1/+edit ?
<lifeless> elmo: not to change it, to view it
<lifeless> you know, something users like doing
<kiko> are you trying to confuse us all lifeless?
<elmo> lifeless: uh, when I go to the URL you pasted, I do get to view it?
<LarstiQ> elmo: sure, but I don't expect users to guess it :P
<LarstiQ> kiko: it has confused me in the past registering bzr releases too
<lifeless> elmo: huh? I cant see it
<lifeless> elmo: its like 10 pages long the changelog
<kiko> oh
<kiko> wow
<elmo> lifeless: oh, duh, sorry - I see what you mean -yeah that seems to be missing
<kiko> yeah, same here
<lifeless> so, robert finds bug, news at 11
<lifeless> :)
<gnomefreak> i saw a download for the full change log
<lifeless> gnomefreak: whats the url ?
<kiko> really?
<LaserJock> lifeless: I can't even get to +edit so I'm guessing many users won't either
<lifeless> LaserJock: +edit is unrelated :)
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/bzr/0.15/0.15rc1 look in top left hand corner
<LaserJock> lifeless: exactly
<gnomefreak> PDF file
<LaserJock> RDF?
<gnomefreak> yeah maybe that instead
<gnomefreak> i lost my glasses for reading :(
<LaserJock> kiko: did you ever subscribe me to any bugs? I can't remember if you said you were going to do that while you were going through my list
<lifeless> gnomefreak: yeah, thats xml though, not regular web UI niceness
<gnomefreak> and for some reason beta print is alot smaller than stable is
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90476 in launchpad-bazaar "Better import status control from web user interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90476
<kiko> LaserJock, no, it's on my TODO :-(
<jml> if a fix for a regular and beta bug is on beta, is that fix-released?
<LaserJock> kiko: np, I was just going to go through and do it if you hadn't
<LaserJock> kiko: is there an RSS feed or some way to track launchpad bugs? I've lost where I was and want to look for newer bugs 
<ddaa> good night folks
* ddaa turns into a pillow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90483 in launchpad-bazaar "Redo consistency checks when branch format changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90484 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server OOPSes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90484
<kiko> LaserJock, there is none, really. would you like to see only newer bugs?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jml> mpt: Good morning!
<jml> mpt: may I talk with you about a page on beta?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> (holy crap Thunderbird is annoying)
<jml> mpt: https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/0.10
<kiko> mpt!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90487 in launchpad-bazaar "Improve branch puller error reporting" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90487
<kiko> have you received mail from SteveA?
<mpt> kiko, probably, let me look
<mpt> yes, I have a couple from him
<jml> mpt: I'd like to make that page more readable.
<mpt> Oh cool, there's some stuff for the multiple page templates
<jml> (part of the problem is that the pqm plugin encourages single-line commit messages)
<mpt> Great, X-Chat thinks Konqueror is my default Web browser
<mpt> and my swap partition's AWOL
* mpt is having a bad morning
<mpt> jml, ah, so these are the famous <h3>s
<jml> mpt: right :)
<jml> mpt: ddaa and I discussed possibly using the bug comment style
<mpt> jml, so what will be the distribution of commit messages generally? 70% less than 200 characters? 50%? 30%?
<mpt> If that page is typical, using <h3> is probably too heavy
<mpt> And is "due to a bug in a new" an accident by the person who wrote the commit message, or is it a bug somewhere else?
<jml> I honestly don't know
<mpt> ok
<jml> mpt: that page will certainly be typical for branches managed by PQM (given that it doesn't pop up an editor on submit)
* mpt peers at the TAL
<mpt> so probably you want either a <ul> or a <table>
<mpt> jml, why are you giving each section an id= ?
<jml> mpt: to make it easier to test.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Will revision numbers ever be something other than integers?
<sinzui> mpt: I have a css color question for lp
<jml> mpt: not as far as I know.
<mpt> jml, then I suggest an <ol>
<jml> mpt: how should the author and date be formatted?
<mpt> with <li tal:attributes="value rev_no"><div>commiter, date</div>commit message</li>
<thumper> mpt: SteveA told me to tell you to reply to his emails :-)
<mpt> thank you thumper, I will :-)
<thumper> mpt: I also want to ask you about beta bugs for code pages that need fixing
<thumper> mpt: I just want to make sure I'm not blocking anything
<mpt> thumper, you're not blocking anything that I know of, I have mountains of work to do
<thumper> mpt: ok
<thumper> mpt: just let me know if you come across anything that I could either help with or applies to the code pages
<mpt> thank you
<jml> mpt: ok. I'll make that change today. Do you want to have a look at it before I trivial it through?
<mpt> jml, sure
<mpt> There is no obvious HTML solution to this sort of problem
<jml> yeah.
<jml> mpt: anyway, thanks. I'll let you get back to the mountain :)
<mpt> http://www.simplebits.com/notebook/2004/04/20/sq.html
<mpt> sinzui, you still have a question? :-)
<jkakar> There's no "Report a bug" link on this page: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/bazaar/+bugs but there is on the same page for the 'bzr' product.  I was able to file a bug by typing in a URL like .../bazaar/+filebug (which was before I discovered the 'bzr' product)
<sinzui> mpt: yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90493 in launchpad-bazaar "List of branches view focus defaults to "Show branches with status of" pulldown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90493
<LarstiQ> jkakar: so what were you trying to do with /bazaar/+filebug?
<jkakar> LarstiQ: File a bug. :)
<LarstiQ> jkakar: on what though? :)
<sinzui> mpt: I added a highlight to tbody rows all tables with .listing when the mouse hovers over it. I choose to create a light grey class instead of reusing .highlight.
<sinzui> mpt: is .highlight intended to call-out a single row in a table?
<jkakar> LarstiQ: A problem where I had to rnu generate_revision_history() on a couple of branches to fix broken committing with a bound branch.
<jkakar> LarstiQ: ie: Against the " bzr" command line program.
<jkakar> LarstiQ: I never thought to look for a "bzr" product since it's referred to as "Bazaar" everywhere.
<mpt> jkakar, you're right, that's a bug left over from when you couldn't report bugs on project groups
<mpt> When that was made possible, a button was added to the project group page, but a link wasn't added to the project group Bugs page
<jkakar> mpt: Oh.  What's a project group?
<jkakar> mpt: Perhaps more importantly, will my bug report get to the right people?
<mpt> sinzui, it's used whenever one thing of several needs highlighting. For example, in a bug page, class="highlight" is used for the table to highlight your current context.
<mpt> aha
<mpt> in product pages class="highlighted" is used to highlight the series that's the "current development focus"
<mpt> highlight, highlighted, they shouldn't both exist...
<sinzui> mpt: thanks. so mouseover events should be a different background-color. I lifted #eeeeee from another class for a new class called enhightlight
<mpt> jkakar, "project group" is the new name for "project". "Project" is the new name for "product". Neither of these changes are fully implemented yet.
<mpt> sinzui, are you greasemonkeying, or user.css-ing?
<jkakar> mpt: Ah, okay.  Thanks.
<mpt> jkakar, so <https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/bazaar/+bugs> should link to <https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/bazaar/+filebug>
<mpt> and you see that the first field in that page is asking you which product to report the bug against
<sinzui> mpt: I think I'm doing both.
<sinzui> mpt: This is the effect given in the example
<sinzui> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=MODIFIED&version=devel
<mpt> sinzui, very interesting, perhaps you could e-mail me the results once you're done :-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: ugh, more confusement
<mpt> LarstiQ, hmm?
<LarstiQ> mpt: product/project renaming
<mpt> oh, yeah, well
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> it's a long-term win
<LarstiQ> jkakar: would what mpt just said about bazaar/+filebug asking about the product to file it against solve that problem of not looking for bzr instead of bazaar?
<LarstiQ> kiko: oh probably, it just feels as a lot of changes of direction
<mpt> sinzui, that seems a bit weird to me. I try to avoid hover effects in general, but where they are used, they usually indicate clickability. Not so in bugzilla.redhat.com, though.
<kiko> LarstiQ, in this case it's a change of direction we all want! :)
<jkakar> LarstiQ: Yup, I suspect it would help.  As someone not intimately familiar with the various contexts in LP I find it's often hard to know what you're looking at.  More clarification would help.
<LarstiQ> kiko: so how about things like 'the gnome project'? :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, that's illegal!!!
<kiko> it's fine I think personally
<LarstiQ> jkakar: ah, atm I'm selfishly only concerned with confusion about Bazaar ;)
<mpt> LarstiQ, sorry, according to Launchpad, Gnome is not a project :-P
<mpt> it's a group of projects
<kiko> mpt, even in real life, if there is such a defined thing as a project
<kiko> WHY AM I DISCUSSING THIS!!!!
<sinzui> mpt: I agree. hence I'm engaging in a spurious solution. We are making wide lines more legible for scanning in exchange for ambiguity in behaviour.
* kiko goes back to work
* mpt is reminded of jdub's "GNOME: Product or project?" slide
<sinzui> mpt: I'll send you a patch to observe.
<LarstiQ> mpt: I agree it's better than previously
<mpt> yes, it's an improvement.
* mpt goes back to work too
<mpt> lifeless, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347520
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 347520 in Mailer "From: address with no space between display name and "<" is parsed incorrectly" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]   - Assigned to evolution-mail-maintainers@ximian.com
<LarstiQ> mpt: last interjection from me before I go to bed, were you working on having the original date, submitter visible by default on bugs?
<mpt> LarstiQ, yes.
<lifeless> mpt: ?
<mpt> lifeless, it's a bug in PQM's mail notifications
<LarstiQ> mpt: thanks
<lifeless> mpt: file a bug on pqm please
<mpt> ok
#launchpad 2007-03-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90500 in malone "Project group Bugs page has no link for reporting a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90500
<mooey> howdy. i'm trying to push bug 88158 upstream, but launchpad doesn't seem to have an upstream product for ontv
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88158 in ontv "[feisty]  OnTV does not show 24-hour clock properly" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88158 - Assigned to Chris Rose (chris-vault5)
<mooey> the bugs are tracked in gnome bugzilla, not sure what to do about that
<mpt> mooey, you could register the ontv product in Launchpad yourself
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90502 in launchpad "class="highlight" and class="highlighted" shouldn't coexist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90502
<mooey> mpt, done :-) ty
<mpt> and let Launchpad know that it uses bugzilla.gnome.org as it's bugtracker
<lifeless> barry: ping
<barry> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> did you see my note yesterday about spamming from your server in response to bugs ?
<lifeless> I have the mail sent out which I can forward you if you want
<lifeless> it starts out 'This is an automated response.  I have received your message, but'
<barry> i've gotten quite a few messages on that, but i don't remember yours specifically ;)
<barry> a couple of things:
<barry> this is really caused by a (reported bug) in lp because it doesn't add Precedence: bulk header to outgoing messages.  it should, and that would prevent the replybot from replying.  i think you'd get the same spam from someone who used vacation on a subscribed address.
<lifeless> well, I'm not ascribing blame
<barry> until that bug gets fixed (but maybe permanently anyway) i've switched my contact address to barry@canonical.com so no more replybot
<lifeless> I just dont want users reporting bugs in bzr to get this response
<lifeless> ok thats cool, thanks.
<barry> lifeless: no, me neither, but it's a good thing for lp to add that header for the future
<barry> np!  i know that'll make the 10 or so people who pinged me today about that happy :)
<kiko> barry, hey, I'll r= a patch which adds that header. I hear you have pqm access!
<barry> kiko: friday /is/ coming up soon :)
<kiko> it all adds up
<barry> this'll be a fun one for FiF!
<lifeless> mpt: btw, for the evo guys, there is an answer to their response 'be generous in what you accept'
<lifeless> founding concept in the IETF
<mpt> lifeless, yes, Postel's Law
<mpt> I've been trying to think of a nice way of putting it, though
<lifeless> bluntly I think
<mpt> i.e. one that actually gets the bug fixed in Evolution instead of just irritating them :-)
<lifeless> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90534 in launchpad-bazaar ""Related Branch" table in confusing location with confusing data and confusing columns" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90537 in launchpad-bazaar "add action "import to Bazaar"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90545 in launchpad "beta.launchpad.net doesn't display correctly in IE7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90545
<asepn> ngbrol
<asepn> exit
<jml> RAOF_: hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90561 in launchpad "Broken link to "Register a spec"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90561
<RAOF> jml: Hi.
* Hobbsee finally replies to the launchapd beta feedback
<Hobbsee> wow, a fair few bugs for malone there
<Hobbsee> and launchpad
* Hobbsee wonders about being able to set a different email for bugmail than the regular LP email, and notes it's probably a corner case.
<carlos_> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44390 in malone "Bug number entries should allow "#n"" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44390
<ddaa> Good morning.
<cprov> morning folks
<Hobbsee> hey cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there
<statik> morning
<bac> hello
<cprov> Before you start to complain about me and delays in my emails, let me blame my oddness and warn that I won't have emails back for the next 4 hours (my server link is broken).
* Hobbsee immediately complains :P
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad developers' meeting.  For the next 45 minutes we'll be coordinating and reporting on the state of Launchpad development.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<cprov> me
<danilos> me
<BjornT> me
<barry> me
<bac> me
<matsubara> me
<statik> me
<sinzui> maybe me
<salgado> me
<mpt> me
<mrevell> me
<flacoste> me
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> jml not here but ddaa is
<ddaa> thumper not here but ddaa is
<danilos> carlos?
<SteveA> ddaa: are you acting as the envoy for the bzr launchpad team?
<carlos> me
<SteveA> spiv sends apologies
<ddaa> SteveA: yes
<danilos> stu1?
<heno> me
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<SteveA> matsubara: kiko still out biking?
<bigjools> me
<cprov> bigjools: welcome to your first lp meeting 
<matsubara> SteveA: jus tarrived
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> welcome bigjools!
<bigjools> hello!
<barry> welcome bigjools
<SteveA> welcome sinzui 
<stu1> me
<stub> and me
<barry> welcome sinzui
<kiko-afk> me
<cprov> sinzui: welcome dude !
<salgado> welcome bigjools and sinzui!
<mrevell> welcome :)
<bac> welcome guys
<bigjools> thanks all!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting...
<SteveA> Now that we have the bzr launchpad team having a separate meeting, accounting for almost all of the australasians
<SteveA> and we have more people more to the west
<mpt> uh oh
<SteveA> I want to look at having the weekly launchpad meeting at a different time
<kiko> wow, really?
<SteveA> I'll talk with mpt and stub about this after the meeting
<SteveA> and jamesh, as they are the most easterly people here
<danilos> SteveA: where's that Wiki page which had a table of what time suits everybody?
<SteveA> for now, same time next week please
<jamesh> westerly, actually
* flacoste and sinzui will be sprinting in Montreal
* kiko looks at jamesh 
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<stub> Up to date
<jamesh> oops.  stub and me are the most westerly of the australians
<SteveA> I suck, again.  Who can report perfect activity reporting today?
<mpt> up to date
<kiko> no
<jamesh> not up to date
<danilos> up to date
<bac> up to date
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> jml not here but ddaa is
<ddaa> thumper not here but ddaa is
<BjornT> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
* carlos is up to date until Monday. Will send today the ones for Tuesday and Wednesday
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> up to date
<ddaa> <thumper> up to date
<ddaa> <jml> up to date
<barry> up to date
<matsubara> not up to date
<cprov> not up to date (again)
<salgado> up to date
<SteveA> spiv: My activity reports are up to date.
<sinzui> up to date
<statik> up to date (just sent missing reports)
<SteveA> or rather:
<SteveA> <spiv> My activity reports are up to date.
<bigjools> kinda up to date if you ignore the potentially very boring ones I'd be doing for my first few days :)
<mrevell> up to date
<matsubara> danilos: https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes
<danilos> matsubara: thanks
<SteveA> on the notes for the last meeting, I have:
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * carlos
<SteveA>  * cprov
<SteveA>  * danilos
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * stub
<SteveA>  * SteveA
<SteveA> (mpt, I should be on that list too)
<danilos> SteveA: do you want to ask "new" people like mrevell, bigjools, statik, sinzui to fill the table at https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingTimes so you can better decide when to hold a meeting?
<mpt> SteveA, you weren't there to say whether you were up to date or not, so I gave you the benefit of the doubt :-)
<SteveA> mpt: ok, thanks :-)
<SteveA> carlos: please do send those couple of days
<barry> danilos: i'll fill out a row after this meeting
<mrevell> danilos: same here
<SteveA> cprov: please start again today
<bac> danilos: me too
<carlos> steveA: Will do, yes
<SteveA> danilos: well done for being up to date this week
<danilos> barry: thanks (and sorry for missing you and bac out, there are a lot of new people in the team :))
<SteveA> jamesh: please send a summary report today
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> kiko: you know what to do ;-)
<cprov> SteveA: sure, as soon as I can get my emails again (within 2 or 3 hours)
<barry> danilos: no problem! it's kind of like getting carded, but maybe in reverse :)
<SteveA> stub: well done for getting up to date
<SteveA> SteveA: you suck ;-)
<SteveA> everyone else, well done.
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''jamesh''' and '''BjornT''' to agree on a proper fix to the problem of unregistered subscribers to imported bug reports
<SteveA>  * '''SteveA''' and '''mpt''' to have a UI catchup
<mpt> we did
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> spiv mailed me to say:
<SteveA> Oh, and regarding the action item for bug 86171 (if there is one, I forget):
<SteveA> I've updated the bug.  There's a very very weird problem I've encountered in
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<SteveA> writing the test for it.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> jamesh, BjornT ?
<BjornT> jamesh and i haven't agreed to a proper fix yet
<jamesh> I think the correct course of action is to verify the created accounts from the schooltool import
<BjornT> jamesh: can you respond to the relevant e-mails? or should we have a call or something?
<SteveA> I guess this is quite important to fix before the zope import
<BjornT> if it's possible, i'd prefer if the imported users could be verified, though.
<jamesh> and do the same for the zope import.  Then decide what should be done.
<SteveA> what's it to be:  a call, or responding to emails?
<jamesh> I'll respond to the email.
<SteveA> cool
<BjornT> SteveA: well, if jamesh is happy with verifying the users that's ok with me.
<SteveA> that's all the meeting actions from last week
<jamesh> BjornT: we can identify the created accounts via the creation rationale
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 90386 and yesterday's timeouts.
<Ubugtu> Bug 90386 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90386 is private
<matsubara> I welcome developers to comment on bug 90386. It's a private bug, so I'm not sure if it's ok to discuss it here.
<matsubara> Yesterday we had lots of complains about launchpad timing out. Checking today's report, we can see a huge increase in the number of timeouts on production and beta. The majority of those timeouts are on gangotri (production1 - oops prefix A). lifeless checked the production servers yesterday and told me that rosetta import was chewing up loads of cpu time and re-niced it. stub, was this the cause behind those time outs?
<stub> no idea. if so, it wouldn't explain the similar timeouts from gandwana.
<matsubara> indeed, so it's probably something else.
<stub> If it is poimport, they may go away as of a few hours ago with the last rosetta cherry pick.
<kiko> lifeless also reniced the script
<matsubara> stub: is it possible to find something out looking at those machines logs?
<kiko> which may have helped
<carlos> stub: please ,renice it again as we killed it
<carlos> just in case
<stub> (from my production report) Some odd timeouts are appearing on beta, with requests reported as having 20+ seconds of non-SQL time. If the reports are accurate, I have no idea what to blame for this apart from the Launchpad code as they are happening on both servers and the only common code on both is Launchpad (production and beta).
<SteveA> maybe, like, we should run scripts on a different machine than app servers?
<SteveA> stub: possible the servers were swapping?
<SteveA> or had IO starvation?
<stub> If the app servers stopped accepting connections when they got loaded, it wouldn't matter due to the load balancer.
<stub> Not that I can tell. I'm no Linux expert though.
<SteveA> stub: please ask the admins to check their logs
<ddaa> had a lot of overruns on the branch scanner tonight (running on gandwana), might be load, or might be mplayer and samba imports going through.
<stub> SteveA: check their logs for what?
<stub> oh... io starvation, swap etc.
<SteveA> to see if the servers in question had any issues
<SteveA> matsubara: anything more on the oops report?
<matsubara> done here SteveA, thanks.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<mpt> There are 2146 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The first seven by importance are:
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, is this still blocked on Firefox support? If so, what is the next step for that? Does it have a bug number?
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> kiko, last week you said you'd look at the Oops report to see whether your changes had fixed the problem. Did they?
<stub> carlos: reniced, and crontab updated too
<mpt>  * Bug #85519 (Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch), Critical, Confirmed, stub
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85519 in launchpad "Appserver leaving 'IDLE in transaction' connection open on launch" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85519 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<kiko> mpt, they seem to have been made worse!
<mpt> stub, any progress on this so far this week?
<stub> nope
<danilos> mpt: yes, but carlos and myself switched tasks
<carlos> mpt: I took over Firefox branch
<mpt> kiko, are you sure, or have they been swamped by the general timeout problems?
<danilos> mpt: so, I'll be working on that after all, and carlos will finish the ff stuff so we don't get stuck on my getting bored with ff branch
<kiko> mpt, it's hard to tell tbh; let's see danilo's change
<carlos> it's faster to finish the bits remaining there instead of extract the infrastructure
<mpt> danilos, so 46982 should be assigned to you?
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
<mpt> kiko, "danilo's change"?
<mpt> stub, ok, thanks for the update
<ddaa> <thumper> Re: ~vcs-imports/+registered-branches Oops, the branch refactoring has landed on rocketfuel which batches these views.  I didn't think it was worth the  effort backporting to production due to it only effecting robots.
<mpt>  * Bug #86171 (private), Critical, Confirmed, spiv, who's not here
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<carlos> mpt: danilo applied a small performance improvement change
<danilos> mpt: that's right, I'll reassign it
<mpt> ok, thanks danilos 
<mpt>  * Bug #84361 (New translation form is too-wide), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84361 in rosetta "New translation form is too-wide" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84361 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, did you succeed in getting a cherrypick?
<mpt> ah, you've updated it, thanks :-)
<mpt>  * Bug #90384 (private), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned
<Ubugtu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<mpt> Who should take this one? It's about Oops reports, so I guess jamesh?
<carlos> mpt: yeah, and I already closed the bug (but too late to remove it from your list ;-)
<mpt>  * Bug #44 (Translations should be searchable), High, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilos, will you have time to start this this week?
* jamesh looks at the bug
<mpt> Poor Rosetta developers, they're always swamped
<danilos> mpt: I doubt it, and since it will require db changes, I'll first have to discuss that with SteveA and kiko
<mpt> danilos, ok
<jamesh> mpt: I'll handle it.
<mpt> thanks james
<mpt> h
<jamesh> (90384, that is)
<mpt> That's all SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks mpt!
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> there are no proposed tags this week
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Production systems running as normal. All pending cherry pick requests where rolled out a hour or three ago. Rosetta imports are hopefully going faster now.
<stub> beta has been running solidly - running HEAD code is working surprisingly well, and I think we have our test suite to thank for that.
<stub> Some odd timeouts are appearing on beta, with requests reported as having 20+ seconds of non-SQL time. If the reports are accurate, I have no idea what to blame for this apart from the Launchpad code as they are happening on both servers and the only common code on both is Launchpad (production and beta).
<stub> I am ready for our PostgreSQL 8.2 update. I have proposed Monday as the day to switch production over and am awaiting a reply from mdz. Downtime will be 2 hours.
<stub> A new production bitch will be starting soon (March 12th I think). Yay! Hopefully most of my production responsibilities can be transferred over the comming month.
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> does http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs time out for somebody else as well?
<danilos> dholbach: welcome to the lp meeting :)
<mpt> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> (with and without beta)
<dholbach> mpt: *WHINE*
<kiko> I think we have our engineers to thank for the good code on beta.
<mpt> We've just been discussing that
<dholbach> mpt: thanks a lot - I'll read up in the log
* dholbach shuts up
<kiko> thanks to everybody who's been landing quality changes carefully
<ddaa> kiko: I thought we had hackers here, not engineers
<danilos> stub: will you be cherrypicking bug 90309 and re-enabling poexport-queue.txt test?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90309 in launchpad "poexport-queue.txt test disabled" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90309 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<SteveA> stub, matsubara: I want you guys and the new "operational administrator" we'll be welcoming next week to have a regular weekly conference call
<stub> danilos: If it applies cleanly
<danilos> kiko: I didn't land anything, so don't blame me :P
<SteveA> matsubara: I'd like you to be responsible for organising this call.  Is that okay?
<kiko> ddaa, we have those too, but they get caught in the firewall
<mrevell> stub: Will you announce to the launchpad list when you have a confirmed time for Monday's downtime?
<stub> mrevell: Sure
<danilos> stub: it's a one line change, fwiw
<matsubara> SteveA: yes, it's fine.
<mrevell> stub: cool, thanks
<SteveA> thanks matsubara !
<stub> mrevell: You want to handle -users, etc. as last time?
<mrevell> stub: Sure, will do.
<SteveA> stub: what benefits will using postgres 8.2 give us?
<matsubara> SteveA: but last time stub and I tried to have a weekly call we realized was bit redundant with things discussed in the lp weekly meeting
<SteveA> matsubara: it is, while things are working with no problems...
<SteveA> matsubara: but it's worth having a regular call slot, so that you can use it when there are problems
<stub> speed improvements, ability to rebuild indexes on the live system without blocking, UTF8 support in tsearch2 (required for translation searching amongst other things)
<SteveA> matsubara: particularly when only one person of the attendees realizes there's a problem
<kiko> heh
<matsubara> SteveA: roger that.
<kiko> stub, do you forsee that tom would be able to do DBA adjustments such as add indexes?
<SteveA> thanks stub
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> any sysadmin requests?
<stub> kiko: I expect I'll still be handling the DBA side of things, with tom handling rollouts and scripted updates.
<SteveA> mrevell: I spoke with elmo about the blog software
<mrevell> SteveA: Thanks.
<mpt> How often should I nag about #92?
<SteveA> mrevell: he promised to get to it soon
<SteveA> mpt: what is it?
<mrevell> SteveA: Great news! :)
<mpt> SteveA, it's about serving an up-to-date 503 error page
<stub> now open for over a year?
<mpt> (one that doesn't say "Copyright 2004-2005" and have circa-September-2005 Launchpad stylezz)
<SteveA> we should get our 503 pages in good shape.
<SteveA> it's important
<SteveA> here's what I propose:
<stub> - make tom do it
<SteveA>  - we have the 503 pages we want in a standard place in the launchpad tree
<mpt> That can be our new answer for everything
<ddaa> who's tom?
<SteveA>  - we tell the admins to take the page from there, when we ask for it
<stub> ddaa: new production bitch
<SteveA> mpt: where are the 503 pages we want, right now?
<stub> erm... 'operational administrator'
<mpt> SteveA, I already asked for that in the RT request
<mpt> SteveA, lib/canonical/launchpad/offline.html
<stub> SteveA: it is irrelevant until Apache is actually configured to serve the 503s, as pound doesn't do what we need it to.
<mpt> (if there's a better place, let me know)
<SteveA> mpt: 503.html would be better
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> and it should be in a directory specifically for "offline pages"
<SteveA> so offline/503.html
<mpt> More than one?
<jamesh> I suppose pound treats a 503 from apache as "check the other app server" rather than showing it to the user
<SteveA> we have one for beta, one for production
<SteveA> and there are other 50x codes that we see from time to time
<mpt> okie dokie
<stub> jamesh: pound helpfully assumes the document is plain text and wraps it in html
<SteveA> mpt: so perhaps classic-503.html, beta-503.html etc.
<jamesh> I suppose we don't want to be theming the beta 503 page as the new UI
<jamesh> since it would be visible to everyone
<SteveA> the beta one needs to direct people to the front page of the classic site
<SteveA> so they can disable their redirection for a while
<stub> (or better yet, turn off the redirection for them if that is possible)
<SteveA> mpt: please get these in good order, tell me when it's on mainline, and I'll talk with the admins then
<SteveA> stub: not better.
<SteveA> stub: it'll cause more confusion than anything else
<danilos> jamesh: beta login page is already visible to everybody, afaik
<danilos> jamesh: though, there's not much on it
<SteveA> danilos: right -- it's not skinned
<jamesh> danilos: and doesn't use any of the new UI's style
<SteveA> ok, stop
<mpt> So we don't want a beta-styled 503 page
<SteveA> mpt: correct
<SteveA> ok, stop
<SteveA> we're running over time
<mpt> and looking at the list of HTTP codes I don't see any other 5xx codes we'd be interested in
<SteveA> and there are 4 more agenda items
<mpt> ok, I'll report a bug and it can be discussed there
<mpt> (actually, I'll use the existing bug report)
<SteveA> mrevell: I'd like to ask for your reports, but ask for no discussion of them, just reporting.
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> In yesterday's Launchpad user's meeting, I asked people to report issues that had frustrated them. Heno reported continued slowness with beta and asked for:
<mrevell> "instructions on how to use firebug sensibly and collect logs, or whatever it does"
<mrevell> Two people expressed their frustration at the lack of a fixed date for Feisty translations opening and suggested that the Launchpad team has been dismissive of Ubuntu translators. Danilo, Carlos and Kiko explained what work had been going on and explained how future Ubuntu translations openings will be improved.
<mrevell> I think we have an opportunity, once about.launchpad.net is set up, to communicate just what a great job the Rosetta guys are doing. A "day in the life" article might show that the Rosetta guys are human and that they are working hard.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<mrevell> Apologies, the buzz report was one day late this week. I sent it to the list this morning. I'm working with stub on improve metrics.
<kiko> danilos is human?
<mrevell> kiko: I have no proof
<danilos> kiko: SteveA said *no* discussion!
<kiko> next!
<danilos> :)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: switched tasks, now carlos on it
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - TranslationImportContinuityThreshold: no progress this week
<danilos> - UI stuff: bug 79674 (small progress, start page modified, new page missing)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> UI 1.0: No substantial achievements this week, except SteveA implemented the mechanism for multiple page layouts.
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<ddaa> Code 1.0: I think the only bit missing is a page for "import your project"
<flacoste> AnswerTracker 1.0: rename almost complete, URL renaming compled and will land after 1.0 roll-out, database rename in review. Rename in public doc will be done once beta becomes public.
<cprov> Soyuz 1.0:  nothing relevant for 1.0 series this week.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: complete-revisions for review, code import ui fixes, small fixes, lots of discussion
<ddaa> TODO: land complete-revisions, fill in jml on some items out of my todo list, review automatic-bug-branch-link spec again. 
<ddaa> BLOCKED: complete-revisions review
<ddaa> <thumper> DONE: landed branch redirection (removing +branch from traversal tree), landed branch view refactoring, working on private branches
<ddaa> <thumper> TODO: continue working on private branches, dbschema refactoring
<flacoste> DONE: AnswerTracker DB renameing, bug fixes, reviews, wrote check-sampledata.py
<flacoste> TODO: sprint
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <thumper> BLOCKED: scanner-email still blocked on complete-revisions branch landing
<barry> DONE: PyCon catchup, mm/lp integration roadmap draft
<barry> TODO: expenses, mm/lp milestones, get back to xmlrpc
<barry> BLOCKED: none
<ddaa> <jml> DONE: Commit message UI. Bug branch linking spec.
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. fixed a number of bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. fix more bugs, mostly related to 1.0.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: bug 90309, poimport use proper index fix + profiling, rosetta-users and launchpad-users, re-assigned ff task, ooo migration script, 1.0 ui page
<danilos> TODO: ooo migration script, lots of bugfixing, licensing
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<bac> DONE: Submit proposal LP at UbuntuLive, begin work on file mgmt (upload/download), setup local bugzilla
<bac> TODO: Work with Elliot to finish file mgmt spec, attend Z3 training (Sat-Tues)
<ddaa> <jml> TODO: Bug branch linking. revprop ui for bzr.
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90309 in launchpad "poexport-queue.txt test disabled" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90309 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<SteveA> <spiv> DONE: fix a bunch more bzr smart server problems, reviews
<SteveA> <spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server
<SteveA> <spiv> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> <jml> BLOCKED: no (but it would very nice if complete-revisions-landing landed)
<salgado> DONE: Wrote the person's table of contributions, some random fixes, tweaks to the image widget, including an unsuccessful attempt of making it simpler and some code review
<salgado> TODO: Land all branches which are on the review queue, code review and shipit
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<mrevell> DONE: Dealt with community situation, worked on docs spec, worked on beta tester guide, buzz and usage report, made announcements/apologies, prepared PQM log to hand over to Joey, first user meeting, irc user support, worked on pain points.
<mrevell> TODO: Finish doc spec, finish beta reviewer guide, sort commercial presentation for Maria, produce 1.0 microsite content, hand over FiF and PQM log to Joey, another user meeting, and work on pain points.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: about.launchpad.net by RT.
<matsubara> DONE: triage, fixed #30277, checking oops reports, fixed beta configs to be equal to production, investigated timeout problems.
<matsubara> TODO: more triage, more oops reports, .
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no 
<statik> DONE: working with customers, working on filedownloads, recruiting
<statik> TODO: the same
<statik> Blocked: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, robots.txt for codebrowse, fix codebrowse for branch names with dots
<jamesh> TODO: code review, storm integration, bug imports
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> DONE: Fix #89846, #89260, #52025, #78672, #85732 and 70 % done on nascentupload-cataclysm (NUC)
<cprov> TODO: merge NUC, remove warty/hoary from archive, backport recent changes to PPA
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: pycon, management, ui
<SteveA> TODO: management, ui
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: Feisty translations babysitting, virtual hosting fixes for translations.launchpad.net, bug #70074, Native Firefox support
<carlos> TODO: Native Firefox Support, Meet with Danilo to improve Ubuntu import process
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70074 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> DONE: Menu cleanup; bug fixes; inducting new Brilliant developer
<mpt> TODO: review OneZero specs and finish implementing them
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: interviews, report, assist julian's intro, coding work with cprov, salgado, matsubara
<kiko> TODO: clear out dirty trees
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
* ddaa rules, he's got 9 sentences!
<sinzui> DONE: setup rocketfuel
<sinzui> TODO: report bugs found in edgy ftests, list of issues for flacoste
<sinzui> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<stub> DONE: PostgreSQL 8.2 prep work
<stub> TODO: PostgreSQL 8.2 upgrade, OpenID
<stub> BLOKED: no
<SteveA> I don't see any BLOCKED issues that haven't been mentioned already
<ddaa> can I have my complete-revisions-landing review, pretty please?
<SteveA> ddaa: who needs to do that?
<ddaa> salgado
<salgado> I'm finishing it
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<salgado> today!
<ddaa> <jml> Also, perhaps Tasmania should be detached from the Australian mainland and moved to the Mediterranean.
<SteveA> apologies for runningn 5 mins over
<kiko> thanks stever
<mrevell> thanks all
* mrevell lunch
<bac> SteveA: can you look at the Terms of Service fix in your review queue?
<bac> mrevell: good job on the meeting yesterday
<barry> time for coffee!
<SteveA> bac: ok, thanks
<mrevell> bac: Thanks :) Plenty of room for improvement, though
<sinzui> ddaa: Tasmania goes to Siberia. Wont they be surprised in the morning?
* carlos -> lunch
* SteveA --> afk
* bigjools lunch
<ddaa> sinzui: http://www.satirewire.com/news/jan02/australia.shtml
<sinzui> ddaa: ha
<ddaa> sinzui: Siberia wouldn't do
<ddaa> besides, Tasmania is an island, how could it go to Siberia?
<stub> SteveA: So you wanted to talk to me and James re: meeting time?
<SteveA> stub: yes, but perhaps not today.  I will email.
<mpt> ddaa, the same way India did
<heno> my sister once shot at a polar bear in Siberia
<heno> (that's not even a monty python moose ref. joke)
<ddaa> mpt: according to geologists, India is just humping Siberia
<mpt> Second base!
<sinzui> ddaa: well first I locate Australia on the map. the I ask What's Tasmania doing there? I cut it out. Then I paste it in Siberia.
* mpt hides Stewart Island under his t-shirt until sinzui goes away
<ddaa> SteveA: you're not making any sense
<salgado> mpt, ping, ping
* danilos -> lunch
<ddaa> salgado: huge branch? complete-revision-landing is less than 2k diff lines...
<ddaa> large, yes, but not huge...
<gnomefreak> still cant file bug reports. this time i have a trace back
<matsubara> gnomefreak: do you have the oops id?
<gnomefreak> Include the error ID  OOPS-432BB597  in your message.
<gnomefreak> yep :) always
<gnomefreak> its oopsing all over the place atm
<gnomefreak> here is another one nclude the error ID  OOPS-432BB596  in your message.
<gnomefreak> OOPS-432BD622
<matsubara> you got tracebacks on all of them?
<gnomefreak> no just the first one
<gnomefreak> matsubara: the first one i was attaching something to a bug the last 2 were trying to report a bug
<matsubara> right, thanks for the info gnomefreak. we're investigating the timeout problems. A traceback should never be displayed to users, though. When you get those would you be kind enough to mail them directly to me: diogo.matsubara@canonical.com? (or if you prefere you can privmsg me them here on IRC)
<gnomefreak> want this one that i got 
<gnomefreak> crap i think i closed it already
<matsubara> gnomefreak: I already took note of the ones above.
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i will mail it to you if i see it again
<gnomefreak> ty
<Kmos> bug 90621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90621 in firefox "Firefox crashed.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90621
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: attach the full crash report please. is this edgy or feisty?
* gnomefreak doing retraces today on firefox and tb
* Hobbsee kicks the beta, and hopes it will load in under 30 seconds.
<Hobbsee> nope, out of luck
<Hobbsee> If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID  OOPS-432BB619  in your message.
<kiko> stub, can you please do some research into why we're getting so many timeouts with beta?
<kiko> stub, before you leave for the day.
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's been like this for weeks.
<Hobbsee> kiko: just seems worse today
<kiko> Hobbsee, timing out? no, it's a lot worse since yesterday
<Hobbsee> 20+ second load times seem to have been standard in the last few weeks
<Hobbsee> which is unacceptable for a simple webpage.
<kiko> even when you're in australia
<Hobbsee> kiko: true that
<Hobbsee> hah.  yes
<Hobbsee> kiko: i dread the thought of doing bug triage, or where i'm trying to use LP for a long period of time.  i suspect that'll just induce head bashing.
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90628 in launchpad "Subscribers to a spec are randomly arranged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90628
<Kmos> gnomefreak: it's edgy.. i'm submitting the crash report 34.5 mb
<gnomefreak> Kmos: ty :)
<Kmos> gnomefreak: I'm Gothic..
<Kmos> so u're vivirito =))
<gnomefreak> yep 
<jkbys> Hi all, would you tell me whether importing templates for feisty had finished or not yet?
<kiko> not yet
<jkbys> thanks
<seb128> kiko: do you know if somebody is working at fixing lp to no timeout on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs for example?
<kiko> seb128, I wish I could say stub, but I'll look into it
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> that's not on beta
<seb128> that's on normal production lp
<dholbach> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimmie/+bugs times out too (not on beta) - which should be around 6-7 bugs
<Kmos> gnomefreak: can i dcc send it to you ?
<gnomefreak> no need if you attached it to bug
<Kmos> it give me 500 internal error
<Kmos> 500 Internal Server Error
<Kmos> An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.
<kiko> Kmos, when uploading your file? 
<pochu> heya carlos :)
<Kmos> kiko: yes
<pochu> do you guys know when the imports will be finalized? just curiosity :)
<kiko> Kmos, can you retry? you didn't get an OOPS ID for that perchance, did you?
<kiko> pochu, I think next wednesday. yes, that sucks :-(
<pochu> kiko: ok, ty :)
<pochu> kiko: that's fine, because I have an exam on Tuesday :)
<kiko> heh
<Kmos> kiko: oops id ?
<Kmos> i only got 500 internal server error
<Kmos> nothing more
<kiko> Kmos, when you uploaded the file. launchpad often.. yeah.
<kiko> it's a librarian problem, isn't it matsubara?
<matsubara> it's likely to be. I'm looking for the bug number.
* ddaa -> lunch
<kiko> matsubara, when the librarian dies do we have logs or an oops?
<matsubara> kiko: I think it's bug 86171 and if you check the oopses there you'll see that the librarian raised an 500 internal server error.
<Ubugtu> Bug 86171 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/86171 is private
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> spiv said he instrumented the librarian or did something about it?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: try again sorry was busy
<kiko> Kmos, yeah, can you try again?
<Kmos> i'll send it to gnomefreak 
<kiko> Kmos, well, if you could try to upload I'd determine whether it's deterministic or not
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> ill upload again
<gnomefreak> not letting me grab it. Kmos email it to me at gnomefreak@ubuntu.com
<kiko> thanks very much
<Kmos> request: how about to have an option to give a url of a website with the report crash ?
<Kmos> like i upload it to somesite.com/filecrash
<Kmos> and when reporting.. give that url
<gnomefreak> ill see if i can grab it
<gnomefreak> its not there
<Kmos> it's my problem.. irssi
<Kmos> lan IP address
<Kmos> right'
<Kmos> ?
<Kmos> i'm uploading again to launchpad
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> brb
<PecisDarbs> launchpad has problems?
<kiko> today in particular yes
<Kmos> when there is a new firefox patched ? there are so many crash's
<Kmos> kiko: tu es brasileiro =) portugues aki :P
<kiko> fala luso
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> esta adsl com 128 kbps de upload nao da com nada
<Kmos> demora anos
<Kmos> lol
<kiko> Kmos,  o mesmo que ns temos. uma @##!
<Kmos> -rw------- 1 kmos kmos 36110512 2007-03-08 13:51 _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash
<Kmos> yeah
<kiko> Kmos, talvez gzipar antes de mandar ajude.
<Kmos> aki ha comea a haver 256 e 512, mas fica mt caro
<kiko> idem
<Kmos> da pra enviar assim ?
<Kmos> tar.gz ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> save a few mb that way
<Kmos> nice
<Kmos> yeah
<gnomefreak> sady i understood more of that than i thought 
<kiko> sadly?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Kmos> 10 mb
<Kmos> :)
<kiko> you should be proud of your pt_BR skillz
<kiko> or pt as is the case
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> thx
<Kmos> rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26902342 2007-03-08 16:00 firefox1000crash.tar.gz
<Kmos> now it's better
<Kmos> :)
<kiko> *** We're doing some online maintenence work on Launchpad -- the site will be slow and unstable for a few minutes ***
<kiko> so hold off posting that form until I say finished
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: ill be in and out for the next few hours just let me know once its there ill try to get it done today
<bac> kiko: steveA says you are trying to get a 'feedback@launchpad.net' address set up.  how's that going?
<bac> i need to add an address on the /legal page to request permission for automated script access
<kiko> ah, thanks for asking, I have no idea. it's been requested
<kiko> to the admins but I don't think done
<bac> you have an RT number?  you setting it up as mailman or just an alias?
<kiko> mailman IIRC
<kiko> yes I do
<bac> it might be good for me to reference it
<kiko> bac, #26676
<bac> thx
<kiko> bac, what's your email?
<bac> i'm sneaky -- it's 'bac'
<kiko> bac@canonical?
<bac> yep
<kiko> sent to you
<bac> thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "OperationalError
<seb128> A server error occurred. "
<seb128> kiko: who broke launchpad? ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there maintenance being performed on launchpad right now?
<FunnyLookinHat> Lol.
<gnomefreak> ki`broke it ;)
<gnomefreak> kiko: broke it ;)
<kiko> <kiko> *** We're doing some online maintenence work on Launchpad -- the site will be slow and unstable for a few minutes ***
<kiko> yes
<seb128> kiko: oh, ok, good ;)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matsubara] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39 |  *** We're doing some online maintenence work on Launchpad -- the site will be slow and unstable for a few minutes ***
<FunnyLookinHat> I blame Rinchen personally.
* Rinchen chuckles.
<Rinchen> Honest, I haven't touched LP all day.
<Rinchen> well, not much
<Rinchen> since it's been down
<FunnyLookinHat> hahaha
<Seveas> OperationalError
<Seveas> A server error occurred.
<Seveas> I call that unstable :)
<ddaa> kiko: maybe it would be better to shut launchpad down in those situations...
<ddaa> getting random crashes is more frustrating than a "sorry, maintenance in progress" page
<dneary> Hi
* dneary reads topic and is reassured
<dneary> I'm not the only one seeing OperationalErrors then
<pirast> ugh-oh..
<xdatap> hey boy, you already know about launchpad offline? "A server error occurred."
<radix> see topic
<xdatap> ops :D
<xdatap> ok
<pirast> few minutes are over :-P
<xdatap> ok, np
<xdatap> bye
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<gnomefreak> kiko-fud: Lp is still down?
<pochu> gnomefreak: at least for me :)
<gnomefreak> everyone than
<gnomefreak> i wasnt sure, stub removed it from topic so i assumed it was back up
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ping
<pochu> online
<pochu> gnomefreak: ^
<stub> it is now
<stub> I changed the topic too soon sorry
<pochu> np
<gnomefreak> np just making sure
<danilos> AlinuxOS: pong
<AlinuxOS> danilos, private ping ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90651 in launchpad "Need mugshot images for product, project, distribution and sprint" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90655 in launchpad "Launchpad prompts once for new tags, accepts all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90655
* carlos -> out
<carlos> cheers
* danilos -> out as well
<tsmithe> where's mrevell when you need him :P
<kiko> well, I'm a close second. :)
<tsmithe> it was only for idle chitter :P :: you didn't just publish *my* blog post :P
<beuno_> hey carlos!    any news on the Feisty Translations imports? 
<pochu> beuno_: they told me that it's scheduled for next wednesday :)
<beuno_> thanks pochu!
<pochu> beuno_: np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90702 in malone "Broken link in bug tracker front page pointing to CVE references" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90702
<moyogo> hi
<moyogo> I'd like to contact a translator but there's no contact information on his launchpad page
<moyogo> How can I get in touch with him?
<kiko> moyogo, who's the person?
<moyogo> kiko: https://launchpad.net/~gontcho
<lamby> where should one submit bugs wrt. bugs in launchpad?
<apokryphos> lamby: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad
<apokryphos> or malone, if it's to do with the bugtracker
<kiko> lamby, launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<lamby> woo, already fixed according to the bugreport.
<thumper> ddaa: bug 90725 may be slightly contriversial
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90725 in launchpad-bazaar "batching size in branch listings is too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90725
<thumper> kiko: do you see any problem with different batch sizes?
<thumper> kiko, ddaa: personally I don't but I want to solicit opinions
<kiko> thumper, for what? for a specific page?
<thumper> kiko: like branch listings
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90725 in launchpad-bazaar "batching size in branch listings is too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90725
<ddaa> thumper: I have no problem in being controversial.
<ddaa> you might even call that a cultural trait, if you wish
<ddaa> jml: about AutomaticBugBranchLinks
<jml> ddaa: yes?
<ddaa> jml: I'd like if you could think a bit more about how BugBranchRevision relates to productseries and bugtasks
<ddaa> I have the impression there is a lot of fuzziness in this spec because the terminology surrounding bugs, bugtasks, branches, and branches-of-series is not used consistently.
<ddaa> also, it's not clear to me how BugBranchRevision relates to BugBranch
<jml> ddaa: you are right about the first thing. I haven't thought about productseries etc, except to think that they aren't relevant for the first phase.
<ddaa> they are essential to automatic bugtask closure
<jml> right
<ddaa> not bug closure, we close bugtasks, that's one instance where the terminology needs to be fixed
<jml> but that's not part of the first step :)
<jml> ddaa: as for the relation between BugBranch and BugBranchRevision: BugBranch has the information that's in the UI, and BugBranchRevision is essentially the parsed record of revprops.
<jml> ddaa: I had a chat w/ thumper and jamesh about possibly removing the branch attr from BBR
<ddaa> you mean the revision_hint?
<ddaa> ha...
<ddaa> okay, but how do BB and BBR relate?
<ddaa> I feel that a BBR should be subordinate to a BB, somehow
<jml> ddaa: care to elaborate?
<ddaa> I said "I feel", it's a gut thing.
<ddaa> I will elaborate when i get some solid time in front of that spec tomorrow.
<jml> ddaa: ok
<ddaa> Good night folks.
<jml> ddaa: g'night
#launchpad 2007-03-09
<LaserJock> \o/
<LaserJock> I finally figured out how to get procmail to sort LP bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90738 in malone "Standard search fails to find bugs marked 'Fix released'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90738
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<mpt> salgado, pong
<mpt> And he's not here
<mpt> which is why "mpt, ping" isn't a useful thing to say
<pochu> mpt: ping :-P
<LaserJock> pochu: hmm, you better watch it, he'll make a special LP UI just for you ;-)
<LaserJock> the cat LP_UI > /dev/null kind
<pochu> LaserJock: hehe, that should be funny :-)
<pochu> :-/
<pochu> ;)
<MagicFab> how many launchpad users would you say there are ?
<pochu> MagicFab: 878137
<pochu> :)
<MagicFab> pochu, wow, that was fast.
<MagicFab> tx
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> MagicFab: https://beta.launchpad.net/people
<pochu> There are currently 878137 people and 865 teams registered in Launchpad.
* Fujitsu guesses 95% of them will be ShipIt-only...
<pochu> MagicFab: and feel free to join #ubuntu-es-web ;)
<MagicFab> pochu, what's going on there ?
<pochu> MagicFab: the ubuntu-es team :)
<pochu> MagicFab: didn't you ask me about it?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: you need an LP account for shipit?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Yep...
<spiv> LaserJock: it's the same user database.
<LaserJock> I didn't even know you needed an account of any kind for shipit
<LaserJock> tells you how much I've used it ;-)
<pochu> Fujitsu: and the other 5% were automatically created when importing packages from debian :)
<mpt> haha
<Fujitsu> pochu: Probably true. :P
<Fujitsu> mpt's laughing that can't be a good sign.
<Fujitsu> mpt: What did you do to destroy beta?
<LaserJock> destroy?
<Fujitsu> That was an evil laugh. He must have destroyed /something/.
<LaserJock> ah
* pochu has found a little bug in LP :)
<mpt> pochu, there are no bugs in Launchpad!
<mpt> None!
<pochu> mpt: you are right, it's in rosetta ;)
<ajmitch> just unplanned features?
<pochu> hehe
<Fujitsu> Hey ajmitch.
<ajmitch> hello Fujitsu 
<pochu> LoL
<pochu> I already reported it hehe
<pochu> Bug #89043
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89043 in rosetta "rosetta shouldn't display "change translators" if I don't have permissions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89043
<pochu> though it also happens with products
<pochu> mpt: do I report again for products? :-)
<pochu> and maybe also for projects (need to check it)
<pochu> hehe
<mpt> pochu, well, it is three lines of code that need changing, rather than one...
* mpt fixes them
<pochu> mpt: ty :)
<pochu> mpt: do you want me to review your code and approve it? :)
<mpt> Hmm, actually, I'm not entirely sure of the correct fix
<mpt> and neither are you :-P
<pochu> hehe
<mpt> danilos, what is the difference between "launchpad.Edit" and "launchpad.Admin" in the context of translations?
<pochu> mpt: I've seen this bug all around LP :)
<pochu> though it may different to fix hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #2245 in malone "Flag/star "interesting" bug reports" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90741 in tex4ht "tex4ht doesn't work proper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90741
<mpt> Ubugtu, what does 90741 have to do with us?
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<Fujitsu> More random malone tasks.
<mpt> kiko, do you know the difference there?
<pochu> bug 89043 updated :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89043 in rosetta "rosetta shouldn't display "change translators" if I don't have permissions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89043
<mpt> thanks pochu, sorry I can't fix it, but I don't know which of two possible fixes to use, and no Translations hackers are awake to tell me
<pochu> mpt: you can try one, and if it doesn't work, then use the other :)
<pochu> mpt: anyway, that's not a critical bug ;)
<mpt> Oh, they'd both work, but they might work for too many people, or for not enough people.
<pochu> hehe
<mpt> And I'm not familiar with exactly which people the item should be shown for.
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> admins? :)
<Fujitsu> mpt: The new images next to products/projects/people/distros could do with a little more spacing between them and their label.
<mpt> Fujitsu, I noticed that, but thanks
<pochu> mpt: and what about the lines between "most active in", "contact details", "working on", and "team memberships"? they are a little weird
<pochu> mpt: https://beta.launchpad.net/~pochu/
<mpt> pochu, w.r.t. bug 89043, you can use "Edit description/tags" to make a bug report's description better (e.g. saying that the bug occurs for products, distributions, and projects, not just products)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89043 in rosetta "rosetta shouldn't display "change translators" if I don't have permissions" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89043
<mpt> It saves a little time for people reading the bug report later to work out exactly what the bug is :-)
<pochu> mpt: sure :)
<mpt> pochu, the strange lines are a CSS problem I haven't gotten around to fixing yet
<pochu> mpt: do you use product / project / distro tags ?
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> mpt: nice to hear you already know it!
<pochu> that way, I haven't to report it ;)
<pochu> hehe
<mpt> pochu, what do you mean by "product/project/distro tags"?
<pochu> mpt: nevermind
<pochu> mpt: description updated
<pochu> mpt: I mean if you use it for tag bugs which affects products, projects, distros... as you use ui, bitesize, trivial...
<Rinchen> Night folks.
<mpt> pochu, no, that's not an interesting thing for us
<mpt> There's no reason for us to want to look at bugs that affect one but not another
<pochu> hehe, you're right
<pochu> mpt: luckily I didn't touch them :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> mpt: can I pm you a moment?
<mpt> sure
<pochu> so the translation import should be finished on Wednesday :)
<pochu> if everything goes fine, hehe :)
* pochu is afraid :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #5934 in launchpad "Menu item shouldn't be a link if you're already on that page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #5937 in malone "be able to search for bugs I've commented on" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5937
<pochu> new bug? ^ xD
<lifeless> kiko-afk: so mozilla does not negatively cache 404's? SUCK.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90758 in rosetta "Distribution Translations page has no legend for its chart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90759 in rosetta "Better distinguish between "Changed in Rosetta" and "Newly translated in Rosetta"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90759
<mooey> what is the difference between nominating a bug for a release (eg edgy), and setting the milestone to be edgy-updates?
<mpt> mooey, that question probably better belongs in #ubuntu-devel
<mpt> lifeless, what do you mean by "negatively cache"?
* Hobbsee waves
<mpt> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya
<lifeless> mpt: when a 404 is encountered, its possible to remember that there is a 404 at that URL rather than keep trying
<lifeless> mpt: i.e. to cache(remember) that the object is missing, rather than that it is present.
<lifeless> for instance, squid does this.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90767 in launchpad-support-tracker ""All languages" should be a radiobutton, not a checkbox+alert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3790 in blueprint "Main Specifications page needs a "Register a Specification" link" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3790
<sistpoty> hi... just a quick question: is it possible to get an easily parseble format of ubuntu mirrors as seen on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors/? (curious, because I'm looking at bug #1780 atm)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1780 in apt-spy "apt-spy does not have ubuntu mirror listing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780 - Assigned to MOTU (motu)
<jml> mpt: yeah, I guess your summary of bug 90543 is better :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90543 in openoffice.org "Fiesty OpenOffice Impress crashes upon starting SLIDESHOW" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90543
<jml> err bug 90534
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90534 in malone "On bug page, "Related Branch" table has confusing location+data+columns" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90534 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<spiv> sistpoty: not that I know of.  I'd ask salgado about it when he's around.
<sistpoty> spiv: ok, thanks will do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90770 in launchpad "Tabs should be flexibly sized to accommodate larger fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90779 in launchpad "Pie chart doesn't display correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90779
<Fujitsu> Don't we normally get more than 30 minutes warning before LP goes down?
<Fujitsu> Like, an email?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: yes, an e-mail should have been sent about it, but it seems like it wasn't. sorry.
<BjornT> it was planned that the downtime should be on monday, but due to technical reasons it was changed to be today instead.
<Fujitsu> Aha. What's the estimated downtime, and why?
<BjornT> stub is going to upgrade postgresql, and it should take about 2 hours.
<Fujitsu> Ah. How inconvenient.
<Fujitsu> OK.
<BjornT> yeah, it's too bad that lp has to be taken down for so long, but sometimes it's necessary :(
<Fujitsu> It seems to be rather frequent, unfortunately.
<stub> Growing and improving fast - goes with the territory.
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: maybe the timeouts wont be so awful, after this update?
* Fujitsu hasn't been affected by the timeouts lately.
<Fujitsu> I was, however, planning do to a lot of bug stuff tonight.
* Fujitsu has thus put it on hold for a couple of hours.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90791 in malone "`Nominate for Release' leads to plaintext error when not logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90791
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you've not been using LP, or have just been lucky?
<Fujitsu> Just been lucky.
<Fujitsu> I've been using it a fair bit, though not as much as normal.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Launchpad down until 09:30 UTC | Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mantiena> Hi all
<mdke> what's the reason that the beta testers group is subscribed to bug 82344? Can it be unsubscribed please?
<stub> Anyone in the team should be able to unsubscribe it once launchpad is back up
<mantiena> ;)
<mdke> stub: I tried that a couple of days back
<mdke> didn't work
<stub> that would be a bug then. I can sort it once the system is back onlin.
<stub> e.
<mdke> I'll try again and check when that happens
<mantiena> Anyone knows there will be fixed ability to register new distro release/milestone when launchpad will be back online ? Almost 2 years I'm waiting while this will be fixed...
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<mdke> how's the import going?
<carlos> launchpad is down for admin tasks, so I don't know it's status right now
<mdke> I didn't really mean right now, just in general
<carlos> well, yesterday, we deployed an improvement to make it faster
<carlos> and seems like it worked
<carlos> mdke: for instance, yesterday we imported more than 6000 entries vs 4000 from Wednesday (without the optimisation)
<mdke> whoosh
<mdke> sounds good
<carlos> all are more or less the same size as we have been importing KDE translations 
<carlos> and those are huge
<mdke> carlos: is there a plan to open translation earlier next release? As you know, Ubuntu is already in string freeze now, it doesn't make much sense to be in string freeze before translation is possible
<carlos> yeah, Danilo did a good job hunting that problem
<carlos> mdke: we had a meeting with users on Wednesday and we had the compromise to open Feisty + 1 around 4 months before release
<mdke> I think that would be great
<carlos> We will publish that as part of Ubuntu schedule to have a fixed date
<mdke> very good idea
<Odd_Bloke> Is there a name for Feisty+1 yet?
<mdke> the key is to have all upstream translations imported before then
* Odd_Bloke always likes to chime in with deep technical questions. :p
<mdke> so that people aren't translating stuff which is done upstream
<mdke> if that can be done, the earlier the better for opening Ubuntu translation :) 4 months sounds great
<mdke> Odd_Bloke: no
<carlos> mdke: well, probably, we will have it open before those 4 months, but 'hidden' until all imports are done and the strings aren't changing so much
<mdke> carlos: sounds ideal
<carlos> mdke: Btw, do you want to talk about ubuntu-docs' templates once launchpad is back?
<mdke> carlos: when is it coming back?
<carlos> that way, I will leave it ready  because the imports should finish between today and this weekend
<carlos> (depends on what's pending)
<carlos> it was supposed to be down for two hours
<mdke> I need to go to work in about half an hour
<carlos> starting one hour ago
<carlos> ok, then, let's talk this afternoon
<mdke> I'll be at work then too :) But I will email you
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<mrevell> Znarl: ping
<mpt> mantiena, that we don't let people register distributions and releases whenever they like is by design
<mpt> If you want to register one, probably the best person to talk to is kiko-afk (when he's no longer afk)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad users and developers | Next user meeting: Wed 14 March 2007, 0900UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 8 Mar 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Fujitsu> Is beta meant to be OOPSing every couple of requests?
<carlos> Fujitsu: no, it shouldn't 
<carlos> Fujitsu: is it a timeout oops ?
<carlos> could you give us the OOPs number?
<Hobbsee> carlos: awww, call it a feature.  it's certainly happening often enough :P
<Fujitsu> carlos: it's being discussed in #ubuntu-devel... Everything OOPSes regularly, including stylesheets. I hear that people are already looking into it.
<carlos> ok
<Seveas> Fujitsu, not people: "Top Men"
<Fujitsu> Seveas: Oh yes, of course.
* Fujitsu kicks self.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: stub says he's fixed the problem.  If you still see these OOPS's, please shout
<jamesh> and give an OOPS ID
<Fujitsu> jamesh: It does seem to be substantially more reliable now. Thanks.
* LarstiQ gets 500s instead of oopses
<mpt> stub, I'm getting an OperationalError for any page
<Fujitsu> Ooooh, tracebacks.
<Fujitsu> Database errors... Sounds pleasant.
<mruiz> yes... LP goes down!
<mruiz> Oops!
<Fujitsu> Bug pages/searches seem to give OOPS+traceback, others seem to give OperationalErrors.
<mpt> You get an Oops? Luxury!
<mruiz> sure, mpt 
<mpt> ooh, 503
<mpt> This is like spin-the-bottle
<Fujitsu> I got a nice dump of a failed SQL statement, then a DB connection failure.
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't it really not be giving me such info?
<mruiz> mpt, Fujitsu : now works fine!
<mpt> Fujitsu, yes, that's a bug, but I can't give you the bug number for obvious reasons
<mruiz> :)
<Fujitsu> mpt: Heheh.
<mpt> So, bedtime
<Fujitsu> Night, mpt.
* Fujitsu extrapolates the entire LP source from the 5 lines he has seen.
<mantiena> mpt: I have baltix distribution registered  more than one year and I'm owner of this distro (look at http://launchpad.net/baltix )
<mantiena> mpt: previously I had the ability to register new milestones, but few months I don't have this
<Kmos> fabbione: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ -> why isn't archiving logs ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90809 in launchpad "Launchpad should run with standard_conforming_strings=on in postgresql.conf" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90823 in launchpad "personal packages page not reachable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90823
<salgado> stub, ping
<stub> salgado: pong
<salgado> stub, staging doesn't seem to have been updated to the latest production branch
<stub> salgado: I just rebuilt it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90828 in rosetta "Deprecated AbiWord templates should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90828
<salgado> stub, right, but what about the code update? will it happen soon?
<statik> hey launchpad
<stub> salgado:  I just did it
<salgado> stub, sorry for bothering... I was expecting to find a specific revision there but it hasn't been cherry picked --I didn't even requested it to be
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90846 in malone "Please include the complete changelog on the <srcpkg>/+changelog page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90846
<smurf> *Grumble* cf. OOPS-443BA341
<daviey> How often does +topcontributors get updated?
<salgado> daviey, daily, as with all karma counts
<daviey> sure?
<daviey> 'cause i aint showing
<salgado> daviey, ubuntu/+topcontributors, I guess? what's your name?
<daviey> my "Specification Tracking" = 4606 and the lowest on the chart = 2969;  If it does get updated daily then it would appear a bug
<pochu> daviey: but your spec tracking can be of more places than ubuntu ;)
<daviey> ahhh
<salgado> you have 4606 in total, doesn't mean it's all from ubuntu
<salgado> right
<pochu> same with bug tracking, translations, and support
<daviey> I'll cry
<ddaa> daviey: do you know who keeps fiddling with the svn details in wengophone/2.1?
<daviey> no, why would i?
<ddaa> because you are a member of the wengophone-developers team, aren't you?
<daviey> no
<ddaa> sorry then
<daviey> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #1803 in malone "Mail the reporter of a bug" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1803
<ddaa> oh, I meant to ask dneary, not you
<ddaa> dneary: do you know who keeps fiddling with the svn details of wengophone/2.1?
<pochu> ddaa: hehe :)
<ddaa> daviey: the first and last letter of a word are the most important, you can shuffle up all the other letters and the text remains understandable
<ddaa> there's a text somewhere on the web that demonstrate that, it's amazing
<dneary> hi ddaa
<dneary> ddaa: No
<ddaa> nevermind then
<dneary> But I think it might be akylyn
<dneary> When you say "fiddling", what do you mean?
<ddaa> it just that I have to repeatedly set it back to DONTSYNC
<ddaa> the third time it starts to get tedious...
<dneary> ah
<ddaa> for the record, launchpad does not import non-trunk branches
<dneary> ok
<daviey> ddaa,  depends on your belief.  Shape is often more important - http://wordshape.notlong.com/
<ddaa> not belief, empirical evidence
<ddaa> http://www.mrc-cbu.cam.ac.uk/~mattd/Cmabrigde/
<statik> wow, translations is really slow today
<daviey> ddaa, i agree - it's both
<ddaa> daviey: I'd be interested in convincing evidence that the shape of the word matters nearly as much
<ddaa> but I have not seen any this far
* ddaa -> back to work
<ddaa> it would be a cool hack to have a script that does the mangling automatically
<ddaa> should be a dozen lines of python
<daviey> ddaa, back to work eh?
<ddaa> daviey: do not distract me ;)
<gnomefreak> yes?
<Kmos> gnomefreak: so my crash report was good? =)
<statik> heh, there is a link to list all the people that launchpad knows about. that is a lot of pages of people
<gnomefreak> Kmos: iirc yes it was
<gnomefreak> Kmos: did i mark it as a dupelicate of bug 72018 by chance?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018 - Assigned to Alexander Sack (asac)
<Kmos> No..
<gnomefreak> Kmos: can i have bug # again please
<Kmos> gnomefreak: 90621
<gnomefreak> bug 90621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90621 in firefox "Firefox crashed.." [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90621 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<gnomefreak> ty looking now
<gnomefreak> Kmos: ok give me a sec i remember this one now, I wanted someone to look at this. When he gets freed up ill give it to him
<Kmos> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> i just pinged him about it. he will look when free, I might have to rerun retrace on it or find a better way. is it still crashing?
<Kmos> it crashs all the time
<Kmos> by day firefox is crashing so much
<gnomefreak> Kmos: you know how to use gdb command?
<Kmos> with this one, i think it's the second report crash i submit
<Kmos> I don't know how to reproduce it
<gnomefreak> ah yes oops
<gnomefreak> ok brb let me look at something
<gnomefreak> not on this bug report you didnt
<Kmos> gnomefreak: not this bug.. another :)
<Kmos> lol
<gnomefreak> Kmos: same crash?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: give me bug # of the other one please
<Kmos> can't remember 
<Kmos> i will look at my account
<Kmos> it isn't at reported at my account
<Kmos> you like thunderbird too ? =)
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/80964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla thunderbird open certificate crash" [Medium,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i am part of the mozillateam i do all mozilla product
<Kmos> :)
* pochu tries to reproduce the TB crash :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: ty :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: but pochu doesn't where to find a certificate xD
<pochu> the url in the bug report is a fake :)
<Kmos> i've done it
<gnomefreak> Kmos: that one might take us time
<pochu> www.validcertificates.com/validcertificate.extension hehehe
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i need to look into that further (alot)
<Kmos> gnomefreak: i give you one
<gnomefreak> pochu: no need to try to reproduce it
<pochu> gnomefreak: oks :)
<Kmos> http://www.clustercube.com/clustercube.com.crt
<Kmos> try this one
<gnomefreak> Kmos: can you give me exact steps to reproduce it. there is one already upstream about this and i want to make sure its the same. please report steps to bug
<Kmos> that's the one I used
<gnomefreak> Kmos: ok i just added it to my to-do-when-i-get-time-list
<Kmos> I clicked on open location and put "http://www.host.com/valid_certificate.com.crt" there and after it crashed..
<Kmos> maybe it's a GTK bug
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i will know as soon as we get the -dbgsym built. should be by next week
<Kmos> because I talked to a irc friend about it, and he had the same problem at firefox
<Kmos> :-)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i will look into it some more later today i have a couple of meetings to be in today
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> thx
* pochu wonders where is the 'import certificate' in TB
<Kmos> pochu: Preferences -> Privacy
<Kmos> pochu: Preferences -> Privacy -> Security
<Kmos> :)
<pochu> looking :)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: that link is no good i get a 404 on it
<gnomefreak> http://www.host.com/valid_certificate.com.crt
<gnomefreak> that one
<Kmos> http://www.clustercube.com/clustercube.com.crt
<Kmos> use this one
<gnomefreak> k
<pochu> Kmos: should I download it and then import it?
<Kmos> pochu: no.. click on open location at gtk dialog
<Kmos> after put it in the input box
* pochu doens't have an input box :(
<pochu> I have buttons :S
<Kmos> you need to click on open location
<Kmos> some icon
<Kmos> on the left i think
<gnomefreak> i dont have open location either
<Kmos> "type a filename""
<pochu> gnomefreak: I've found it
<Kmos> the icon on the left
<pochu> gnomefreak: left upper corner
<pochu> a button
<pochu> no crash xD
<gnomefreak> icon where?
<gnomefreak> upper left corner of what?
<pochu> gnomefreak: gtk dialog to open the file
<Kmos> import
<gnomefreak> the security
<pochu> gnomefreak: security>view certificates
<pochu> >import
<pochu> >icon :)
<pochu> crash!!
<pochu> yeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!
<pochu> hehe
<Kmos> :P
<Kmos> lol
<gnomefreak> oh the nautilus one
<gnomefreak> than just add http://www.clustercube.com/clustercube.com.crt to it?
<pochu> gnomefreak: view certificates>other certificates>import>icon>url>crash!
<pochu> gnomefreak: yes, but not on "my certificates"
<pochu> in "other people certificates"
<pochu> or something like that
<gnomefreak> ok i think i got it
<gnomefreak> so of a bit
<gnomefreak> ] ok goody
<pochu> gnomefreak, Kmos: how large is your inbox? more than 5k messages?
<gnomefreak> i have test case now
<pochu> gnomefreak: :)
<Kmos> pochu: 4 messages right now in one mail
<Kmos> and 3 on another
<Kmos> :)
<pochu> :S
<pochu> gnomefreak: do I confirm the bug?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> pochu: im working on a testcase atm
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok :)
<gnomefreak> ok uploading crash report atm and will see what we can do thank you
<Kmos> :))
<Kmos> i'll have credits? 
<Kmos> hehehehe
<gnomefreak> are you guys both on edgy?
<Kmos> Yes :)
<gnomefreak> ok i will play in edgy chroot with it later but crash happens on feisty as well
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> you can mark it as confirm
<statik> bac: available to talk about file downloads?
<Kmos> *confirmed
<gnomefreak> Kmos: no i cant yet
<bac> sure
<gnomefreak> Kmos: mozillateam has a differnet way of working bugs :)
<bac> statik: you want to call me
<statik> bac: sure
<Kmos> gnomefreak: ok
<pochu> gnomefreak: feisty here
<gnomefreak> ok i will have to run it in a few more testcases to make sure its 100% on edgy and feisty i will run dapper also i think
<pochu> good luck then ;)
<pochu> gnomefreak: if you have any other links, I can test here in Feisty
<gnomefreak> ill let you know
<Yannig> Hello
<Yannig> Something new about Feisty templates import?
<Yannig> carlos maybe? :)
<carlos> Yannig: just that the import is much faster now after some changes we did
<carlos> 11000 files to go...
<carlos> (from 79-80000)
<Yannig> Fair enough
<Yannig> So it should be finished by the end of the week-end or more?
<carlos> current rates says that sometime between Saturday/Sunday
<Yannig> Great :)
<carlos> although we got an OpenOffice import, which will take a couple of days too, but that will not delay Feisty opening
<Yannig> Something I'm not pretty sure you're the one to ask to...
<carlos> tell me
<Yannig> You may remember I told you about a problem we have for OpenOffice: it's translated into Occitan in Launchpad but it's in English on my computer
<Yannig> All Ubuntu has our Occitan translations but OpenOffice :P
<Yannig> I think you told me I had to re-compile I don"t remember what.
<Yannig> When I understand what, I'll be able to do it but can't we consider this as a bug?
<Yannig> I have to go, sorry
<Yannig> Thanks for the information carlos
<Yannig> See you :)
<btse> @schedule
<pochu> do you know guys know in LP.net/ubuntu/version/+source/package/version, the tabs doesn't have links?
<pochu> for example -> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/amule/2.1.3-1ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> i now see that. maybe the tabs are not needed since there are no builds recorded?
<matsubara> pochu: that's bug 83994
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83994 in launchpad "Unavailable tabs should look unclickable" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83994 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<pochu> matsubara: ty :)
<Kmos> gnomefreak: i've firefox-dbg installed, if one day it crashs it will have all symbols ?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: should
<Kmos> i don't need to run any command for that
<Kmos> i'll try a crash when I try to open pdf files with it
<Kmos> it always crash =)
<Kmos> i've adobe reader 7 installed from repos
<Kmos> does feisty has adobe reader 8 ?
<gnomefreak> Kmos: no i dont think so
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the package?
<Kmos> gnomefreak: of adobe reader 7 ?
<Kmos> acroread
<flacoste> did we increase the font size on beta?
<flacoste> I just upgraded to Edgy (firefox 2.0) and the content font size is now fine?
<Kmos> gnomefreak: when I open pdf it crash and don't generate any report
<Kmos> i'm installing now mozilla-acroread
<gnomefreak> Kmos: i think they pulled acroread out of repos as of feisty. i remember this question before
<Kmos> gnomefreak: sudo apt-cache search adobe reader
<Kmos> don't give you nothing ?
<Kmos> that's nice, i found a firefox bug
<gnomefreak> Kmos: no and mozilla-acroread isnt in any of the repos
<Kmos> if there is no mozilla-acroread package installed, if you try to open a .pdf file it crash, but don't give you any crash report
<gnomefreak> Kmos: if its a crash file bug give me #
<gnomefreak> Kmos: than its closing not crashing, there is a report or 6 on that already i think
<Kmos> it don't give me any crash report
<Kmos> now i installed mozilla-acroread and it open the pdf
<Kmos> it just freeze, if mozilla-acroread isn't installed
<Kmos> and I need to kill it
<Kmos> and restore session
<gnomefreak> Kmos: there are a ton of apps to open them, iirc mozilla-acroread was replaced with something but i would have to look into it
<Kmos> at edgy it's the problem.. without mozilla-acroread installed it freeze's
<Kmos> feisty really don't know
<gnomefreak> Kmos: because firefox has no clue how to open it. go into prefferences there should be a section on how firefox handles certain files
<Kmos> try to open http://www.sbi.bio.br/boletins/BOLETIM83.pdf
<gnomefreak> Kmos: if you have a link with a pdf handy ill tell you what ff does in feisty
<Kmos> Kmos: because firefox has no clue how to open it. but if there's another file it tell me to choose a program.. it don't say nothing, just freeze
<gnomefreak> its downloading to open it
<Kmos> it used adobe reader?
<gnomefreak> tell you in a minute 
<Kmos> don't download it
<Kmos> put in the address bar
<gnomefreak> Evince opened it
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> i used document viewer(default) whent he download dialog poped up (its set to that by default here)
<Kmos> :)
<gnomefreak> Kmos: you still here?
<Kmos> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> Kmos: what was the bug number for your tb issue? i lost it
<Kmos> bug 80964
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80964 in mozilla-thunderbird "mozilla thunderbird open certificate crash" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80964 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Keybuk> help, I need a duckie! :p
<Keybuk> put the wrong version number in a product release, and it won't let me change it
<firefly2442> Are there any plans to implement a messageboard/forum in launchpad?
<firefly2442> This would be nice for collaboration between developers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90969 in launchpad "not possible to set tags via malone e-mail interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90969
<ddaa> anybody else thinks that forums in launchpad would be a good idea?
<beuno> ddaa: only if they are connected with ubuntuforums.org
<beuno> I think adding a new one would duplicate efforts
<ddaa> that's an interesting point
<gnomefreak> its a good idea IMHO
<ddaa> personally, I have never seen forums used as tool for communication between developers
<ddaa> developers tend to be very busy people and favor mailing lists
<gnomefreak> true
<beuno> ddaa: true, but the users to use it, so maybe it's a good place to see what users are talking about for a specific bug, and what workarounds they've been givin
<ddaa> beuno: the answers tracker is intended to do that
<lifeless> ddaa: the reprap devs seem to prefer forums
<Fujitsu> The developers I know all loathe fora. Mailing lists are better.
<ddaa> lifeless: reprap?
<lifeless> ddaa: open hardware 3d printer
<beuno> ddaa: yes, but to common users *use* launchpad?
<gnomefreak> i personally think a LP forum would be a great idea atleast more controled than ubuntuforums
<beuno> this would bring the best of both worlds, create a new thread for each bug  :D
<ddaa> beuno: the point of the answer tracker is to give a place for common users to chime in
<lifeless> beuno: yes they do
<ddaa> personally, I find forums an horrible medium
<gnomefreak> ddaa: i dont use them because of the crap on them
<ddaa> but I reckon that ubuntuforums is a great knowledge base
<ddaa> google often leads me there
<beuno> well, 250k+ users on them seem to disagree ddaa  :p
<ddaa> about half the tips I find there are wrong at some level, but it's still a great help.
<lifeless> AIUI we're planning more integration with ubuntuforums rather than lp specific forums
<ddaa> beuno: numbers are irrelevant
<lifeless> but it may be we need forums for the non-ubuntu projects on launchpad
<ddaa> beuno: something about the majority of german voters in the early forties amply demonstrated that.
<lifeless> whoa
<beuno> ddaa: I agree, I'm just a big forum user  :D
<lifeless> this thread is dead
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm not calling anybody fascist :)
<ddaa> just pointing out that a lot of people can be wrong, and sometimes for good reasons
<beuno> ddaa: I absolutely agree, but it's not opinions we're measuring here, but actual user usage, right?
<Fujitsu> I'd hope that the forums would be implemented only as a last resort (ie. after every other conceivable feature), if ever.
<beuno> si if you've got over 250k+ users using the forums, they seem to be an important tool, right?
<gnomefreak> important or just for chatter?
<ddaa> beuno: if only 0.1% of all developers want to go within 1 mile of a forum, it's not a good tool for bridging communication barriers
<ddaa> and launchpad is about bridges
* gnomefreak rather use sidewalk
<beuno> ddaa: agreed
<ddaa> I kinda like the approach of the answer tracker
<ddaa> it look enough like a forum for users not be afraid of it
<beuno> maybe adding relevant forum threads to bugs?  just links?
<ddaa> and it looks enough NOT like a form, for devel not to be afraid of it :)
<beuno> it would be manually, but maybe it would be a comprimise and easy to implement
<ddaa> beuno: that might be a good idea. lifeless said something about integration with ubuntuforums, I'm not aware of this plan, but generally any plan in launchpad involves linking with bugs :)
<beuno> ddaa: maybe the links could go both ways,  bug =>  link with thread and thread => link with bug?
<beuno> integrate launchpad into de forums
<ddaa> *shrug* well, maybe
<beuno> it could show basic data like if the bug is solved
<ddaa> I do not really want to feel about it, TBH
<ddaa> s/feel/think/
<beuno> and that would be a way to bridge users to developers, and not the other way around  :D
<beuno> aah, ok
* beuno shuts up
<ddaa> beuno: I did not mean to be dismissive
<ddaa> just pointing out I'm not the right person to be braindumping on.
<ddaa> I take note there is substantial interest out there in better integration with ubuntuforums.
<beuno> yeap yeap, not ofended, just followed through your question
<beuno> maybe too much
<ddaa> But as I do not use forums myself, and as I do develop on the bug tracker, I cannot really be pertinent.
<ddaa> esp. since forums mostly give me the creeps (probably my fault)
<beuno> ddaa: maybe a small meeting with ubuntu-geek would help?
<beuno> there would have to be an API of some sort on launchpad's side to feed the info to ubuntuforums
<beuno> and a "relevant forum threads" or "information" on launchpad itself
<ddaa> beuno: you got a lead here
<ddaa> beuno: if you can frame that problem in terms of "Launcphad API", you'll probably get more attention than if you frame it in terms of "forums in launchpad".
<beuno> I'll take note of that
<beuno> you think it's worth creating a specification in launchpad and start poking people?
<ddaa> beuno: the way the spec tracker currently works, and considering that normal people do not have access to the internals
<ddaa> it's probably better to leave launchpad speccing to employees
<ddaa> but it's definitely worth discussing on launchpad-users
<ddaa> at least, personally, I would not really know what to do with a user-submitted spec...
<beuno> well, it's on your side then  :D
<ddaa> well, I could elaborate on the why, but I'm not sure it would be very interesting
<ddaa> but if you open the discussion on launcphad users
<ddaa> you can easily attract attention
<beuno> gotcha, email to the mailing list it is
<beuno> I'll make sure to use "Launchpad API" a few times  :D
<ddaa> try to start from the basics (what, who, why)
<LaserJock> ddaa: could a user register a spec for LP?
<ddaa> and not just to the implementation
<LaserJock> ddaa: and just not use the Launchpad wiki
<ddaa> LaserJock: presumably yes
<ddaa> a launchpad spec could be on the ubuntu wiki and get all the good integration with notification to subscribers
<ddaa> but it would be awkyard IMO
<LaserJock> yeah, I came across that
<ddaa> because of the public/private aspect
<ddaa> also because the launchpad spec workflow is probably very different to the ubuntu spec workflow
<LaserJock> but initially it could be done on the Ubuntu wiki (or anywere) and then moved to the LP wiki once it gets to the LP side?
<ddaa> LaserJock: I could imagine that, it would probably turn into two specs actually
<ddaa> that would get awkyard
<LaserJock> yeah
<ddaa> Actually, I think that sucks
<ddaa> I wish we had a self contained spec tracker, where specs could have public and restricted sections
<ddaa> that would make this sort of situation much more manageable
<LaserJock> it'd be cool if you could just have wiki macros that would make certain parts private
<kiko> ddaa, we're moving in that direction
* ddaa back to hacking on branch-delete
<kiko> cool!
<kiko> I love deletion
<ddaa> kiko: it's turning out a huge can of worms, as expected
<beuno> ok, I'll write the email as clearly and discussion-inducing as possible  :p
<ddaa> yay! that's the spirit
<beuno> ddaa: I'm learning!
<ddaa> online communication is hard
<Fujitsu> Do Launchpad and delete go together in the same sentence!? I didn't think they did.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: working on it...
<kiko> Fujitsu, we try harder
<ddaa> beuno: sometimes you need to hold back on some ideas you have, so people do not start focusing on small details from the beginning.
<beuno> yeah, usually just makes things go in circles instead of forward
<beuno> it's hard to choose with which ones to go though
<ddaa> often, it pays off to start very general (the what), then get to yours ideas about how when people challenge you with something like "that's an interesting idea" :)
<ddaa> which actually means "yeah right, but how do you propose doing it?"
<ddaa> if people actually have some ideas about how, they get a chance to say them before you lay down your plan
<beuno> ddaa: it's the first time I've hear/seen it layed out so clearly, I completely agree
<beuno> let's see how it goes  ;)
<ddaa> best of luck
<beuno> thanks, and I expect you will help me make the idea clearer if I don't do a good job  :p
<ddaa> lifeless: you can get out from under this rock
<ddaa> nobody got flamed
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> it's time to go home, thanks for the guidance ddaa  :D
* ddaa can't believe somebody just thanked him for guidance on communication skills...
<beuno> I try to take the best out of everything!
<beuno> and you did point me to the right direction so...
<ddaa> I'm not exactly know for communication skils in this company...
<ddaa> actually, when I got in, I was very good at making people angry.
<lifeless> ddaa: actually, you are known for you communication skills :)
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> yeah, right... in a "don't do that" sort of way
<beuno> lol
<beuno> ok ok, I'm really out
<beuno> g'night everyone
<bdmurray> matsubara: sorry about that duplicate bug I submitted
<matsubara> bdmurray: np. when reporting bugs about malone, use the malone product though.
<bdmurray> matsubara: okay, sounds good.
<matsubara> bdmurray: the same about about the other parts of launchpad, we have a product for blueprint, launchpad-bazaar, rosetta and so on.
#launchpad 2007-03-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #90954 in malone "Marking a bug as a duplicate of another causes subscribers to be subscribed to all duplicates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90954
<LaserJock> oh, I noticed an interesting "thing" about LP bugmail, for malone and soyuz at least eh X-Launchpad-Bugs: has product=malone ,etc.
<LaserJock> but for bazaar it's product=launchpad-bazaar
<LaserJock> is that worth filing a bug report over?
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> what's wrong with that?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: launchpad-bazaar is the name of the product... That's how it should be.
<ddaa> launchpad-bazaar is the name of the product for "bazaar integration in launchpad"
<LaserJock> all the other components are product=<component>
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: No, they're product=<product-name>
<ddaa> bazaar is already used by something else
<LaserJock> ok, I wondered if something weird like that was going on
<ddaa> you're both right, launchpad-bazaar does not follow the naming convention of other launchpad applications
<ddaa> actually, I think all the other ones are wrong :)
<LaserJock> I was just setting up procmail to filter by component and noticed it
<ddaa> they should be launcphad-malone, launchpad-rosetta, launchpad-blueprints, etc :)
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Probably. They are polluting the namespace.
<LaserJock> ddaa: yeah, I assued they should be launchpad-*
<LaserJock> *assumed
<ddaa> well, but if we change those, we're going to break the muscle memory of everybody
<ddaa> so it's going to stay that way until there's an actual motivation for the change
<ddaa> But hey, you can file a bug about those
<ddaa> I'd agree it's a bug :)
<LaserJock> heh, I'd be ever so helpful
<ddaa> actually...
<ddaa> they should be launchpad-bugs, launchpad-translations, launchpad-answers, etc.
<LaserJock> really?
<ddaa> that's the official names of the applications
<Fujitsu> ddaa: That's right... The old names are gone except for the product names, aren't they?
<ddaa> malone, rosetta etc. are just codenames
<LaserJock> oh
<ddaa> actually, they are still all over the codebase, but they should not be so user-visible
<ddaa> blame Mark for changing his mind multiple times about the branding of launchpad applications
<LaserJock> ddaa: would I file that against launchpad-project?
<ddaa> mh
<LaserJock> or individually against the application
<ddaa> I think you need to file bugs against an application
<ddaa> but I believe there is a generic "launchpad" product
<ddaa> that would be the right place
<LaserJock> there's 2008 bug for launchpad-project
<LaserJock> so I'm guessing you can file against that
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> projects are just grouping products
<ddaa> we'll rename them "project groups" or something like that, soon
<ddaa> they give synthetic views of multiple products, but they do not actually own anything
<Fujitsu> Speaking of that... In beta, /products mentions stuff about projects, when it means products.
<LaserJock> ohh, https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs is a list of ? all the bugs?
<ddaa> Fujitsu: right, we're getting away of the product terminology
<ddaa> everything is becoming is becoming a project
<Fujitsu> Ah, OK.
<ddaa> LaserJock: all the bugs filed on projects that are part of launchpad-project
<ddaa> not all the bugs ever
* ddaa -> dinner
<LaserJock> so it'll be "project groups" and "projects" rather then "projects" and "products"?
<jkakar> LaserJock: Yup.
<LaserJock> that is a bit better, although the transition might be a bit confusing
<Kmos> Restricted Launchpad test site
<Kmos> This site is accessible by launchpad admins and members of the Launchpad Beta Testers team only.
<Kmos> You may use the main Launchpad site instead.
<Kmos> You can log out.
<Kmos> log out link is not working..
<ddaa> o/` Welcome to the Hotel California o/`
<ddaa> Kmos: everybody is on week-end, you should file a bug
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Kmos> i don't have access
<Kmos> not admin or member of launchpad beta
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> Then you logged out, I guess...
<ddaa> the thing is, once you're logged out
<ddaa> you cannot see the beta site anymore
<ddaa> so it may well look like it's not working
<Kmos> I tried to enter with my login/pass, but i'm not a admin or member of beta
<Kmos> that's the problem
<ddaa> hu?
<Kmos> so i tried log out
<ddaa> if you are not a member of the beta team
<ddaa> just ignore the beta site
<LaserJock> Kmos: did you try the URL without the beta. in it?
<Kmos> LaserJock: nop
<Kmos> ddaa: lol..
<ddaa> there's actually a bug saying that non-beta users should be redirected to the production site
<ddaa> there's some trickiness involved, but it will be fixed
<Kmos> =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91013 in launchpad "Launchpad product names aren't consistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91013
<py1hon_> so, how does a mirror get to be official?
<LaserJock> any LP dev around?
<Kmos> cya
<Kmos> py1hon_: check ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> mpt: you around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91035 in launchpad "Show recent visitors on the user's home page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91035
<mpt> LaserJock, back temporarily
<Fujitsu> mpt: LP seems to be working less than is normal (ie. like last night... not at all)
<mpt> Fujitsu, yeah, I'm having similar problems
<mpt> stub?
<Fujitsu> Production OperationalErrors, beta OOPSes. Identical to last night... What fun.
<Fujitsu> mpt: Is he likely to be around on a weekend?
<mpt> He's not marked as away, but even so, perhaps not
<Fujitsu> Yay, no LP for ages.
<stub> on it
<Fujitsu> Ah, thanks stub.
<mpt> yay for stub
<Fujitsu> Thanks stub, looking better now.
<stub> PG crash again an launchpad hasn't been taught to reconnect automatcally yet
<Fujitsu> Again? That sounds really encouraging.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91089 in rosetta "Email address can be viewed by users who are not logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91089
<AlinuxOS> hello dear people!
<AlinuxOS> is there a possibility to separate GNOME from KDE and XFCE on this site https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/ka ?
<sabdfl> AlinuxOS: not currently, no
<sabdfl> to LP, all those packages are the same, part of "ubuntu"
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, yes but some users of Georgian community asked me to show them Kubuntu translations.
<AlinuxOS> so I don't know howto filter ;)
<sabdfl> fraid the only way is to know which packages belong where....
<phanatic> AlinuxOS: k* ;)
<AlinuxOS> phanatic, yes but not everything.
<phanatic> AlinuxOS: i know, i was just joking :)
<AlinuxOS> phanatic, ;)
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, http://www.dlf.ge/ this foundation, originally used their own Linux distributions for Georgian schools in Tbilisi (capital of Rep.Georgia), today one of their member informed me that they installed thousands of Kubuntu/Dapper, and they decided to migrate to Kubuntu/Dapper completely. Congrats ;)
<sabdfl> wow! hope that saves them a lot of work!
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, exactly...the reason are Open Source,Low Cost,and the only Distribution with Georgian support.
<sabdfl> i wish we maintained stats of translation over time
<sabdfl> it would be interesting to see how a decision like that accelerates the translation of the distro into Georgian
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, we hope.
<Kmos> kiko: boas :)
<AlinuxOS> sadly, there is almost no one for Gnome translation...and this period I have less time for translating GNOME.
<sabdfl> that will come over time, i would think
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, I hope.
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, there is circa 3000 PCs with Dapper ;) 
<AlinuxOS> and in this year there will be 10 000 Desktops, almost in every Georgian school.
<sabdfl> AlinuxOS: would you mention this to mrevell? he may want to do a story on it
<AlinuxOS> mrevell ?
<Kmos> bug 90621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90621 in firefox "Firefox crashed.." [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90621 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, ok.
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, the problem is continuous upgrade. Should them use Dapper for this year installations ? What do you think ? or maybe there will be another LTS Ubuntu version ?
<pochu> AlinuxOS: there will be another LTS, but probably Feisty+2 (or more)
<pochu> AlinuxOS: neither Feisty nor Feisty+1 will be LTS
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> pochu, Feisty+1 ? or Feisty+2 ?
<pochu> AlinuxOS: Feisty+1 will not be LTS, Feisty+2 may be, but also may not be :)
<pochu> I don't know :)
<pochu> AlinuxOS: so for the next LTS, they should wait, at least, one year (maybe more)
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> pochu, thank you :D
<pochu> np :)
<sabdfl> feisty+2 is a pretty good bet
<Kmos> Proxy Error
<Kmos> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Kmos> The proxy server could not handle the request POST /ubuntu/+source/bittornado/+bug/91162/+addcomment.
<Kmos> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<Kmos> trying to upload a crash report
<Kmos> shit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91201 in launchpad "bounty app still being developped?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91201
<kalikiana> I got a OOPS-434B1695 just now. :/
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/434B1695
<SteveA> kalikiana: what were you doing at the time?
<kalikiana> SteveA, I wanted to view the German translations for Pinot. After a reload it worked.
<SteveA> ok.  the oops report will be collected into our daily report of OOPSes
<SteveA> so, it'll get looked into
<kalikiana_> Sounds good. Such bugs are not fatal but very annoying.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91212 in launchpad "people subscribed to bugs that are duplicates shouldn't receive notifications of new duplicates to the master bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91212
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/k3b/+pots/k3bsetup/pt/+translate
<Kmos> Timeout error
<Kmos> error ID OOPS-434A1812
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/434A1812
<SteveA> Kmos: do you see the error still?  or was it transient?
<Kmos> SteveA: it desappear i think
<Kmos> don't show again
<Kmos> bbl
* beuno points ddaa to the launchpad-users mailing list and hides
#launchpad 2007-03-11
<ddaa> beuno: I hope you'll get feedback and have a chance to elaborate on this :)
<beuno> ddaa: well, you could get the ball rolling...   ;)
<ddaa> I marked the email. I'll wait for a while to see what other people have to say :)
<beuno> heh, ok ok
<beuno> you think I should of elaborated more?  I didn't want to make it look too long
<ddaa> well, that's not how I would have written it...
<ddaa> the main message I get out of this mail is "this user is very excited about the forums and positive about launchpad"
<ddaa> which I do not think actually the message you meant to convey :)
<beuno> hmmm, interesting point of view
<beuno> I probablu over-sold the forums, but I guess it's because I feel developers are so agresive against them
<ddaa> you are actually proposing some concrete features, linking forums threads and ubuntu objects (bug? answers? I do not remember)
<ddaa> but it takes some effort to actually find them in this message
<beuno> yes, specific examples
<beuno> you would be viewing a thread in the forum, and could see right on there what bugs relate to it, and if they're open ore closed
<ddaa> on the other hands, there was a couple of good points
<beuno> so you would know if you land on a thread 3 months later that it's solved without going through 16 pages
<ddaa> such as "don't put forums in launchpad, but link to them" and "you do not have to read the forums, let users do the linking"
<beuno> and by having that information already, you would be able to view in launchpad itself what threads relate to that bug, so it would be a win-win situation
<beuno> yeah, I tried to stress the fact that it's users who would do the work, and not devs
<ddaa> actually, I think there was actually two messages there "forums are important", the google fact is very significant.
<ddaa> and "they should be linked with launchpad"
<beuno> the phrase "Integrate launchpad into the forums, not the other way around" was carefully crafted 
<ddaa> it did not actually made a lot of sense to me...
<ddaa> too clever maybe
<beuno> well, you started off the conversation yesterday with a hitler analogy, so I'll let that one slide, hehehe
<ddaa> Actually, now that I'm talking to you, I see what you meant.
<ddaa> did I say something about hitler? :)
<ddaa> I just mentioned something about democratic elections... I do not actually remember the name of that guy :)
<beuno> I looked it up  ;)
<beuno> read through decades of german history
<beuno> anyway, I hope it's enough to atract some attention
<ddaa> I'm sometimes disappointed by how little launchpad devs give attention to user messages, but I'll reactive the thread if it goes unnoticed
<ddaa> us attention-deficit developers sometimes need multiple stimuli
<beuno> great to know, maybe that's all it takes, a small "maybe he's not entirely crazy"
<ddaa> right, exactly
<beuno> I do understand on the other hand there must be hundreds of whacky ideas from very... frenetic users
<beuno> and that does tend to make you ignore them
<ddaa> no that much actually
<beuno> no?  I figured launchpad would atract a lot of attention
<ddaa> I guess we're just good at redirecting disorientated users in the general direction of the ubuntu folks :)
<beuno> hahah, well, congrats on that!
<ddaa> I think there's actually very few people who actually "get" launchpad outside of the core.
<beuno> well, I think unless you actually do dev work, and have used other bug trackers like bugzilla, it's pretty hard to grasp the concept
<ddaa> cannot blame them, it takes a week or two of solid face time for new employees to get it, too
<beuno> although you guys have gone a long way extending it to specification building, translatios, support...
<ddaa> actually... bug-branches-packages-translations was planned from the start
<ddaa> specs and support are late additions
<beuno> I particularly love the specs part
<ddaa> I guess bug tracking is the most mature because it's the bit that has the least complex interactions with wild data out there
<ddaa> funny you mention that
<ddaa> I had the impression that ubuntu community folks are big on the spec tracker
<ddaa> but mainly because of how it's used in the ubuntu development process
<beuno> well, it makes all the information so much more visible
<ddaa> I'm just wondering how much is really about the tool
<beuno> have any other big project caught on on using launchpad yet?
<ddaa> and how much is actually about the ubuntu process
<ddaa> define, "other", "big" and "caught" :)
<beuno> well, for me it's pretty hard to seperate launchpad from Ubuntu
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> other = non-ubuntu   big = over 1000 user base   caught on = using it
<ddaa> well... not counting launchpad
<ddaa> there's bzr...
<ddaa> but it's from the same company
<ddaa> drupal
<ddaa> there's actually a bunch of products using the bug tracker
<ddaa> and real bunch using the translations...
<beuno> drupal is on launchpad?
<Fujitsu> There's SchoolTool (but that's also Canonical).
<Fujitsu> Isn't Zope looking at it?
<ddaa> not Canonical
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<Fujitsu> Shuttleworth Foundation, similar thing.
<ddaa> I think Schooltool is funded by the Shuttleworth Foundation
<Fujitsu> Yep, that's right.
<beuno> yes, I was going for non-canonical products, which I expect have to use it by default
<ddaa> Canonical is for-profit, no the Shuttleworth Foundation. It's a pretty big difference :)
<Fujitsu> But they're rather related.
<ddaa> mh... drupal is not on malone...
<ddaa> no translations...
<Fujitsu> GnomeBaker uses Rosetta, doesn't it?
<ddaa> okay I'm confused
<ddaa> I think GnomeBaker is dead
<beuno> ok ok, I see, it's a bit spread out for now
<ddaa> there's planet
<ddaa> https://beta.launchpad.net/planet/+bugs
<ddaa> but not really a good candidate, since it's mostly from jdub...
<beuno> haha, well, at least launchpad users like it enough to put there projects on it, that's a good start
<ddaa> well, jdub was the original ubuntu community guy :)
<beuno> ah, I did not know that
<ddaa> cannot actually find a large project that I'm familiar with and is not closely tied with sabdfl in some way from the list of products that are marked as "official-malone"...
<ddaa> there's some interest in the zope community yes
<beuno> I remember participating in a python discussion when they where looking for a new bug tracker
<ddaa> and maybe a few other large projects that I shall not disclose :)
<beuno> but the "it's not open source" thing just kept on coming up
<ddaa> I think it's a red herring really
<ddaa> if they mean "we cannot run it ourselves", I'd prefer if they'd say it.
<ddaa> since the code is not distributed, it does not make much sense to say whether it's free or not
<ddaa> call me a nitpicker if you wish
<beuno> yes, well, it's probably more or less that
<beuno> they can't run it, they can't decide what features get implemented
<beuno> I personally like launchpad more then anything else out there, but it's hard to argue with that
<Fujitsu> I think the issues are that the data is locked away, and there's no hope of implementing extra features.
<ddaa> the latter actually comes from the former
<Fujitsu> Not necessarily.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: can you expand on this?
<Fujitsu> You can have a model where there is a single instance of LP, with the data locked away, but with members of the community able to implement features.
<Fujitsu> Rather than having the (somewhat smaller) LP developer group working on everything.
<ddaa> point of order: we do not want to lock the data away, and if they ask, we'll be glad to give people a dump of there's data
<Fujitsu> So the latter isn't caused by the former...
* Fujitsu blinks.
<ddaa> s/there's/their/
<Fujitsu> OK...
<ddaa> I heard there's actually a bug export script that can be run on request.
<Fujitsu> Interesting!
<ddaa> and we actually have been meaning to expose the data more through feeds and apis, for a long while
<ddaa> but it's never the most pressing feature to implement at any given time
<Fujitsu> Whenever anybody brings that up, the response is `post-1.0'.
* beuno smiles at the mention of an "api"
<Fujitsu> ddaa: But it would make our lives much nicer.
<ddaa> Thing is, one of the new hires should start working on this soon.
<ddaa> so, back on track...
<Fujitsu> It's been coming soon for a couple of years now :)
<ddaa> also, we can give access to the code under NDA
<ddaa> at least one community member did it already, I do not think he actually contributed much
<ddaa> but it's not advertised
<ddaa> so please do not quote me on this
<Fujitsu> I think it is mentioned on the FAQ.
* Hobbsee quotes ddaa on it anyway :P
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<ddaa> I'm not convinced that releasing the code under a "you can see, you can touch, but you cannot use it" license would improve the situation...
<Fujitsu> Probably not.
<ddaa> and it's a system with a huge learning curve, and a very strict QA process...
<Fujitsu> I can see why it should be kept in once instance, for sure.
<beuno> ddaa: I agree, they would have to be able to use it, otherwise it's better to have good exporting tools
<Fujitsu> I'd been thinking about how a multi-instance LP would work (sort of a web of trust), but it'd get really messy.
<ddaa> Fujitsu: we've thought about it too
<Fujitsu> It'd get messy, and there's a large potential for damage.
<ddaa> like 1.5 year ago...
<ddaa> there was discussion of federated launchpad... and we saw it was going to be a lot of trouble, and we already had our plates way overfull...
<Fujitsu> bzr and LP are an interesting contrast. bzr is all about decentralising, LP is the other way around.
<ddaa> you can see it this way, yes
<ddaa> another way to see it
<ddaa> is bzr is all about enabling individuals to act
<ddaa> and communicate more easily in code
<Fujitsu> ddaa: And LP does that with products...
<Fujitsu> I guess that's also a good view.
<ddaa> and launchpad is all about enabling communities to communicate more easily in all sorts of ways
<ddaa> and communities are defined by some centralize resources
<ddaa> bug trackers, repositories, collections of documents
<ddaa> mailing lists (soon!)
<Fujitsu> LP-integrated mailing lists sounds good.
<beuno> I like the sound of that!
<ddaa> actually the centralized/decentralized tension is built in processes surrounding DVCS
<beuno> ddaa: any specifics on launchpad and emails lists integration?
<ddaa> why do you think the guy who wrote Mailman is now a lp dev? :)
<LaserJock> hehe, I didn't know that
<ddaa> no specifics, just because I do not know :)
<ddaa> fact is, teams are de-facto, ill-defined, crappy mailing lists
<ddaa> so I'd expect barry is going to work on fixing that
<LaserJock> yeah
<beuno> you have been very informative today ddaa  :D
<ddaa> hope I did make any career-limiting move :)
<LaserJock> lol
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<beuno> of not, I'm sure you'll have plenty more opportunities   :p
<beuno> *id
<beuno> uhm, "if"
<ddaa> hehehe
<ddaa> I still have more spam than job offers
<ddaa> actually, I did not have any job offer, except from one guy I chatted with in Amsterdam
<ddaa> who wanted me to fix the networking of the sound system in a concert haal
<Fujitsu> What an odd job offer.
<ddaa> odd guy...
* beuno gets a bit more then 1000 spam in his gmail account per day, so it's going to be hard to get more job offers then spam
<ddaa> that would be a good problem to have, I guess :)
<beuno> lol
<mr-russ> is it a known issue that ubuntu launchpad always seems slow?
<tonyyarusso> Are there any updates on a potential timeline estimate for the open-sourcing of LP?
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: As always, indefinite.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Dang.
* tonyyarusso would feel more comfortable hosting projects there after it is
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: We were having this discussion just a couple of hours ago.
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Any significant points raised I should be aware of?  (or logs/minutes)
<Fujitsu> Minutes of an unofficial discussion? Interesting :P
<tonyyarusso> You didn't say unofficial before
<tonyyarusso> :P
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I wouldn't count on it being opensourced for some time
<Fujitsu> Where some time is at least another few years.
<tonyyarusso> What's the policy about it?  "When it's ready" is all I've heard, which is a tad, um, vague.
<LaserJock> I was thinking at least 2 or so
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: when Mark says so?
<Fujitsu> 2 is a little on the small side, I'd say. But that's just me.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: heh
<LaserJock> I was trying to be optimistic
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> I personally don't care either way
<LaserJock> it'd be fun to see the code perhaps, but I wouldn't understand any of it
<tonyyarusso> I don't actually need to see it - I just want it to be open.  Just seems awkward and hypocritical otherwise.
<LaserJock> well, it is a mute point since it isn't distributed
<Fujitsu> They could very easily say right now that it's under the GPL.
<Fujitsu> That would be perfectly valid.
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> but it isn't very significant, to me, if they don't distribute it
<LaserJock> it might make me feel better
<LaserJock> but whatever
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much
<tonyyarusso> well, off for the night
<Fujitsu> Night, tonyyarusso.
<mpt> mr-russ, Launchpad developers have been working hard over the weekend on ways to make it faster
<mpt> though some of those improvements probably won't appear for a week or so.
<mdke> Laser_away, Fujitsu: for people asking about launchpad and open source, there is a good discussion of why it hasn't happened here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/OpenWeek_UsingLaunchpad
<freacky22527> hi! :)
<Fujitsu> Thanks mdke. I haven't seen that one, I don't think.
<mdke> Fujitsu: there is also a bug open about including it in the LP faq, although I can't see much sign of it being fixed
<freacky22527> i have a problem to decrypt a message encrypted with my key, to add an OpenPGP keys in launchpad
<freacky22527> i have this error : gpg: Erreur de CRC; 9A8D28 - DC39A8
<mdke> Fujitsu: found it, bug 55486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55486 in launchpad "FAQ should address why LP is not yet free software" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55486 - Assigned to Matthew Revell (matthew.revell)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91342 in launchpad "Actions menu and portlets missing on many pages in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91342
<freacky22527> i have saved this : http://pastebin.ca/390299 to msg.gpg , and the gpg -d msg.gpg return that : gpg: Erreur de CRC; 9A8D28 - DC39A8
<freacky22527> can somebody help me ? :/
<mdke> freacky22527: I don't know what that is caused by, but are you following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto to upload your key to launchpad?
<freacky22527> mdke: no, i wasn't
<mdke> freacky22527: give it a try maybe
<freacky22527> mdke: okay :)
<Hobbsee> mdke: interesting.
<Hobbsee> mdke: still seems rather like "we're not releasing it because we dont think it's worth you trying" - but i can see the logic behind that.
<mdke> Hobbsee: yes, the first one is the only valid reason, IMO
<Fujitsu> mdke: That's my opinion too.
<mdke> but it's very valid :)
<Fujitsu> And I've thought long and hard about how to resolve it (by having a web of trust of LP instances connected, for example)... But it's messy and prone to damage.
<Hobbsee> yes.  the other two reasons seem very much a case of "we're not releasing it because we dont think it's worth your resources in using"
<Hobbsee> indeed
<mdke> Fujitsu: the point is that whatever the solution is, it needs to be in place and working before LP is open sourced. I have no doubt that they will work on a system for other launchpads to interact with a central launchpad
* Hobbsee wonders just how many servers canonical *has*
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: a million and one.
<mdke> quite a lot
<shawarma> eleventy billion!
<tsmithe> lp bug nubmers are not product-specific, right? bug 101000 could refer to product A, whilst 101001 can be product B. so if LP is around for a long time, what happens when bug numbers get long?
<mdke> tsmithe: I don't think it has been necessary to address that question yet
<Fujitsu> tsmithe: Bug numbers get long when they get long.
<mdke> but bugzilla doesn't address it, I don't think. They just get long
<tsmithe> hmm ok
<freacky22527> mdke: okay everything work! thank you so much dude ^^
<mdke> good
<spiv> tsmithe: bug number length only grows logarithmically with the number of bugs, so I don't think it's a big concern.
<spiv> Unless we switch to counting bugs in base 1 ;)
<tsmithe> haha
<tsmithe> ok
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<flonk> hi, i am looking for a launchpad admin (as described on the feedback page) to aid me in solving problems with my account
<flonk> hm, too bad :(
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<loswillios> hi there
<loswillios> is it somehow possible to announce the commits for a project in an irc channel?
<beuno> loswillios: you mean instead of through email?
<loswillios> or webpage (ie https://launchpad.net/~anders-gnulinux/+branch/mms/1.0.9)
<beuno> well, not that I'm aware of (I'm not a lauchpad dev, so don't take my advice too seriously)
<loswillios> would be nice if a bot drops a line with the current revision and the appropiating message
<beuno> but you can probably get it on a web page by parsing the emails
<beuno> and probably to the bot too
<beuno> I don't think bzr has a feature like that planned in the near future
<loswillios> hm ok
<beuno> you'll probably get better answers at #bzr
<loswillios> I'll try to subscribe to the project and see if it's possible to get an email on every commit
<loswillios> maybe i could parse that mail and print it to irc
<beuno> loswillios: I do know for sure bzr can send out emails on commit's
<loswillios> thx beuno I'll try asking in #bzr
<beuno> loswillios: LarstiQ is very helpful over there
<loswillios> beuno: they pointed me to https://launchpad.net/publish-bot
<beuno> loswillios: thats great!  :D
<loswillios> beuno: so it has to be installed on the launchpad-server? sorry I'm new to this
<beuno> loswillios: I think that's meant for local bzr branches, not launchpad
<loswillios> I see
<nixternal> has LP opened for translations yet?
<Yannig> nixternal: I don't think so
<Yannig> But an admin may be able to confirm
<nixternal> OK, thanks. I haven't seen an email come across yet
<nixternal> just wondering, as I needed to make a quick change to some docs and regen the .pot's
<Yannig> I'm also wondering; carlos told me it should be finished between Saturday and Sundy
<francesco-out> hi, how can i delete my account at launchpad ?
<francesco-out> pochu,  do you know hoa can i delete my launchpad account ?
<pochu> francesco-out: why would you do that?
<francesco-out> because i don't use it
<francesco-out> and it is a service i don't use
<francesco-out> ops
<pochu> francesco-out: I don't know, but probably a LP admin can help you
<francesco-out> and i want to have control to all service
<pochu> francesco-out: though it would be better if you open a support ticket (in case you can delete it from your control panel)
<francesco-out> ok
<LarstiQ> francesco-out: do note that others can still make usefull use of your account existing
<francesco-out> but i had not use it
<francesco-out> i open it because i thought i would use it but i never used it
<francesco-out> :(
<LarstiQ> ok, as pochu said a support ticket is probably the way to go
<francesco-out> yes, thanks very much
<mpt> LarstiQ, for future reference, that's https://launchpad.net/bugs/gbcw
<mpt> (and pochu)
* LarstiQ stares in amazement at gbcw
<pochu> mpt: ty
<francesco-out> where i can open a ticket ?
<francesco-out> i don't find 
<pochu> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<pochu> francesco-out: ^
<francesco-out> thank you 
<pochu> np :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> LarstiQ, what's amazing?
<pochu> mpt: in what timezone is mrevell?
<LarstiQ> pochu: UTC
<LarstiQ> unless he's travelling
<pochu> LarstiQ: ok, ty
<LarstiQ> mpt: the gbcw part
<mpt> LarstiQ, you mean its presence in a URL, or its use as an abbreviation?
<mpt> pochu, UTC +/- 1, I think
<LarstiQ> mpt: the latter, I'm not familiar with 'gbcw' at all
* pochu -> the abbreviation
<mpt> LarstiQ, it's short for "Goodbye, Cruel World"
<LarstiQ> mpt: ooh :)
<mpt> http://www.dkosopedia.com/wiki/Gbcw
<LarstiQ> mpt: wow
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #91493 in launchpad "Subscribe by e-mail/feed to registry search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91493
<LarstiQ> SteveA: mrevell said you still had photos from the sprint on your camera?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: ah!  good point...
<SteveA> LarstiQ: I have some of people at pycon wearing bzr t-shirts too
<Stoffe> hello room. I need some help... launchpad is giving me serious headaches
<Stoffe> I don't understand all this release and product release and how it all works
<LarstiQ> SteveA: ooh, I didn't realize bzr t-shirts actually existed yet
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: what are you trying to do with launchpad?
<Stoffe> All I would like is for a tarball to be stored, or that the bzr repos could be browsed normally
<Stoffe> I've registered a product, and imported the bzr repos - no problem. Then it kinda says you can do a release, or a release series, or a ... well, lots of different stuff, that should be able to include a tarball
<Stoffe> so, so far I've got an empty 0.1 release and I've registered a release series with an URL with a wildcard, and I don't know where to find it :D
<Stoffe> right now, I'm just extremely confused, because I feel launchpad is just pulling me around in circles ;-)
<SteveA> LarstiQ: what is your email address?
<Stoffe> the product is: https://launchpad.net/gedit-autotab
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: browsing branches ala viewcvs is a wishlist item indeed
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: don't really know about file uploads
<radix> Stoffe: yeah, neither of those features exist yet but they are on the list I think
<Stoffe> ok, too bad
<Stoffe> heh
<Stoffe> so why does launchpad promise them when you add stuff? :)
<LarstiQ> does it?
<radix> what does it promise, exactly?
<Stoffe> I see a bug open about it with a 2000-number
<SteveA> LarstiQ: mailed you the location of the photos.  Pass them on to Jelmer and whoever else was at the sprint at may be interested
<LarstiQ> SteveA: thanks, I will.
<SteveA> I'll mail ddaa
<Stoffe> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/2689
<Stoffe> for instance
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2689 in launchpad "+addrelease page provides no URL field for the tarball" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<Stoffe> and yes, it says so, still, when you add a release...
<Stoffe> however, it's quite possible that something *has* been uploaded, but I can't seem to navigate my way there to see..
<Stoffe> so half my question is, is there any structure to this
<Stoffe> ?
<radix> I have no idea what you're talking about
<radix> What was the promise that was made that you find unfulfilled? maybe there is a documentation bug?
<Stoffe> two things:
<Stoffe> 1. when "Register a Release", it says: "Including a URL to the release tarball below       will let Launchpad import the release to its archive."
<Stoffe> I have that screen up now
<Stoffe> it's what the bug is talking about
<radix> ah, ok, and that's what the bug is about. yeah.
<Stoffe> I need some help with that, possibly :)
<radix> So the bug summarizes that issue pretty well.
<Stoffe> and 2. I've also tried registering a Release Series, which allows to enter a URL in a specific field for this. Now I can't find where this added series is at all, and need help with that.
<Stoffe> Maybe, can't relly read if it's supposed to work or not from the bug ;-)
<LarstiQ> The only gedit-autotab series I see is 'trunk'
<Stoffe> Yeah, that's the one. Possibly I didn't add a new one, it may be the default. Not sure. Anyways, it has a wildcard URL that I was hoping would import the package from a temporary location - does it do that, and where can I find the result? Does anybody know?
<LarstiQ> Well, if gedit-autotab trunk lives in svn/cvs, you can have that imported. Other than that I'm not aware of series doing any importing.
* LarstiQ registers them when the first release candidate gets released and points at the bzr branch in question
<LarstiQ> and add releases when they happen
<Stoffe> no, I'm using bzr, and have imported that
<Stoffe> that's not the issue
<Stoffe> because I could upload a tarball to the bzr repos, butr it wouldn't be downloadable
<Stoffe> actually, if it was just possible to download without bzr from the regular epos, that would be plenty
<Stoffe> but I wanted to investigate these other options if they worked...
<Stoffe> "A URL pattern that matches releases that are part of this series. Launchpad automatically scans this site to import new releases. Example: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/emacs/emacs-21.*.tar.gz"
<Stoffe> is what it says for doing series importing
<LarstiQ> I see.
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: I'd ping that bug you mentioned I guess.
<Stoffe> not really what I want, ideally, but I feel that pointing out the bzr repos isn't that fair either, as I don't think ppl should need to install bzr just to get a small file...
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: ideally, no
<LarstiQ> Stoffe: the bzr tarballs are just hosted somewhere else
<Stoffe> ok
<Stoffe> that quite severly limits the usefulness for end-user projects, for now. it's not very ideal to need a sourceforge project in parallell just for a download... :)
<LarstiQ> sf? eek :)
* LarstiQ is perhaps too used to having own machines
<Stoffe> it's not that I couldn't have my own machines hosting a tarball, but it's quite a mess having stuff in multiple places. sf got that one right, at least, if nothing else.
<LarstiQ> I don't really agree with that, but hosting releases lies in the direction of what launchpad could do
* Fujitsu also debates the reference to SF getting something right.
<Stoffe> well, allowing me to go in via ssh to the repos and do "bzr up" would solve it all ;-)
<Stoffe> can I do that, it'd be enough for me
<Stoffe> but for projects that aren't Ubuntu, I do think that providing a simple download ability would a huge boon
<radix> I probably agree.
<radix> I'm pretty sure I've heard rumblings about that feature amongst the devs, but I have no idea whether it's going to be done any time soon.
<lifeless> Stoffe: tarball upload/download facility is being worked on
<Stoffe> good to hear
<mpt> hi SteveA 
#launchpad 2008-03-03
<marnanel> I have a program I've been building in a private branch and I just created a project for it.  The docs say I can do "bzr push lp:~marnanel/blog-wrangler/trunk" but that fails with " http does not support mkdir()".  Did I do something wrong?
<RAOF> marnanel: You probably need to tell bzr about your launchpad username.  Before you do that, bzr will default to http:// redirection (which is read-only) rather than bzr+ssh://
<RAOF> To do this, you'd run "bzr launchpad-login <lpnick>"
<marnanel> RAOF: Oh, lovely. *tries it*
<marnanel> hm, I don't appear to have that command. But I will try using bzr+ssh:// instead of http://...
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought anyone for whom the lp: redirection worked should have launchpad-login.
<marnanel> Yay, bzr+ssh:// worked.
<marnanel> Thank you for your help.
<ubotu> New bug: #197862 in launchpad "Mis-crediting upstream translators as reviewers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197862
<ubotu> New bug: #197889 in rosetta "Users can delete translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197889
<ubotu> New bug: #197891 in rosetta "Offer version control for translation changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197891
<mdke> is there any plan to have commits to Launchpad branches which are registered under a product series automatically mark bugs with a certain syntax in the commit message as fix committed? A bit like with the Ubuntu uploads?
<RAOF> mdke: I'm pretty sure that's already implemented, but I'm not sure about the actual syntax - it may be Fixes: #lpbug or Closes: #lpbug, or something similar.
<mdke> ah, that would be neat
<mdke> RAOF: I can't find anything in the help wiki at the moment
<RAOF> Hm.  Many of the LP/bzr guys will be in London right now for a sprint, and as such not really up now :)
<mdke> lazybones
<mithro> I wish the LP guys would hurry up and support git :)
<RAOF> mithro: As in mirroring git branches to nice, sane bzr?  That'd be nice.
<mithro> RAOF: well - just being able to tell launchpad about remove git branches would be nice
<mithro> s/remove/remote/
<carlos_> morning
<mtaylor> ARRRRGGGGG
<RAOF> mtaylor: Surely you need to follow such an excaimation up with juicy details?
<mdke> i'll second that
<ubotu> New bug: #197909 in launchpad "Broken links in Help wiki - "Wiki Destinations" portlet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197909
<mtaylor> every time I upload a package to a PPA that is the first package for that release series the build fails on the first time it tries to read from the non-exsitent local ppa apt repos
<Fujitsu> mtaylor: Indeed. Just retry it, and it will work. You only have to do it 5 times, hopefully.
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: yup :)
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: but it's a little annoying :)
<ubotu> New bug: #196106 in language-pack-kde-de "context menu entry "Paste File" [and other dialogs] not translated into German (anymore)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196106
<cprov> bigjools: hey
<bigjools> cprov: duuuuuuude
<cprov> mhr:  welcome 
<mhr> cprov: cool!
<aVirulence> can someone help me out with setting up translations for my  project?
<intellectronica> danilos or carlos should be able to help you
<aVirulence> see, the problem is the following, I've uploaded a .pot file, but the message remains that we're waiting for review
<carlos> aVirulence: I will do a new queue review today, so it should be approved later today
<danilos> aVirulence: we do manual approvals (for reasons stated on https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy)
<aVirulence> thanks, I was wondering if I should give myself some rights in order to approve it or that I should wait until someone approved it for me. However, since I uploaded it last Tuesday, I thought I should ask.. ;-) 
<aVirulence> oh another, thing, since I uploaded the *.pot file, there have been some changes.. I tried to delete the *.pot file I uploaded before and add a newer version, but it gives me "There are 2 errors"
<aVirulence> carlos or danilos, any thoughts on that?
<danilos> aVirulence: you should be able to just re-upload the file, no need to delete the old one (it may even cause problems if the same file names are used)
<aVirulence> danilos, well, the thing is, another contributor also uploaded messages.pot but he did it with (probably) the right directory po/messages.pot that's why I wanted to remove it
<carlos> aVirulence: I will handle it. is the content the same?
<aVirulence> carlos, perhaps his messages.pot file is a bit more recent
<carlos> ok, I will use latest one then
<aVirulence> thanks carlos
<carlos> np
<nelius> hi folks
<nelius> i registered my project last week at launchpad.
<nelius> how long does it take, till a trunk from subversion gets imported?
<nelius> i also uploaded my first po file, how long does it take, till i can start translations?
<aVirulence> nelius, I just had the same question, today's another import day
<aVirulence> so, later today
<nelius> ok, tnkx
<carlos> aVirulence: hmm, I don't see anything pending to approve for any project. Which project is the one where you uploaded files to?
<aVirulence> LottaNZB
<carlos> aVirulence: approved
<aVirulence> carlos, thanks a lot :)
<aVirulence> carlos, I just uploaded the latest version. I thought that later additions could be uploaded without first needing approval
<carlos> aVirulence: that's true, but is not instantaneous
<carlos> it would take between 5 and 30 minutes to be imported
<aVirulence> ah, thanks again, btw, my fellow contributor uploaded the file with a path po/messages.pot, do you know how to do that?
<carlos> aVirulence: he uploaded a tarball
<aVirulence> ah
<aVirulence> thanks
<carlos> np
<LarstiQ> elmo: thanks! One of these days I'll have working wifi.
<elmo> LarstiQ: welcome
<ndazza> hi, is there a way to update my email address in Launchpad? The one i used to sign up with is no longer a valid email account
<ubotu> New bug: #198028 in launchpad "Ability to be able to list branches from the command-line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198028
<mrevell> ndazza: Hi. If you no longer have access to that original email address, please create a new Launchpad account using your current email address and then file an admin request (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion) to ask us to merge your new account with your previous account.
<ndazza> ok thanks mrevell
<mrevell> np
<ubotu> New bug: #198056 in malone "Marking duplicate should also change "master bug" of duplicates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198056
<ubotu> New bug: #198058 in malone "Comments made up entirely of whitespace should be discarded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198058
<afflux> how can I mark the translation of my project in rosetta as "synced"?
<carlos> afflux: upload it as 'published' (in the per language upload form) or upload a tarball in the per template upload form if you don't want to go one by one
<carlos> afflux: which project are we talking about? I could tell you the direct URLs
<afflux> carlos: gdecrypt
<carlos> afflux: https://translations.launchpad.net/gdecrypt/trunk/+pots/gdecrypt/+upload
<carlos> anything you upload there will be uploaded as 'synced'
<afflux> ah, okay
<afflux> carlos: will rosetta choose the new "suggestions" from the uploaded POs as the used ones, when the previously selected in rosetta differ?
<afflux> or will they be just added as new suggestions?
<carlos> afflux: if they differ from what we had imported first, they will appear as suggestions
<afflux> okay, thank you
<carlos> afflux: otherwise, Launchpad will continue showing the one you upload as the translation
<carlos> np
<ubotu> New bug: #198075 in launchpad "Check signature of requests to +request-token" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198075
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Is it possible to link to an upstream bug without registering the project in Launchpad?
<RainCT> (for Ubuntu bugs)
<salgado> RainCT, nope, but you can register the new project quite easily when linking to the upstream bug tracker
<RainCT> salgado: how can I do that?
<salgado> RainCT, just click on the "Also affects Product" link
<salgado> s/Product/Project
<RainCT> yes I'm there
<salgado> RainCT, search for the project and if it doesn't show up you'll be offered a link to register it
<RainCT> ah, at the bottom
<RainCT> Thanks :)
<salgado> you're welcome
<RainCT> great, BerliOS isn't supported... :P
<ubotu> New bug: #198092 in launchpad-bazaar "Should tell the user to run bzr launchpad-login before push lp:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198092
<philn> hi
<cyberix> Launchpad allows me to publish my bzr branch for a project even, when the project admins wouldn't want me to do that?C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<intellectronica> cyberix: sure, that's the cool thing about launchpad code hosting! and why wouldn't the project admins want you to do that? all projects on launchpad are free software, and contributions are always welcome...
<cyberix> intellectronica: What, if the project has not been registered?
<cyberix> I would not want to admin it as it is not my project
<intellectronica> cyberix: what's the project? sometimes we import projects ourselves and then offer them to the real project admins if they want to take over
<cyberix> Quite indie atm
<intellectronica> cyberix: you could do this yourself, but you probably shouldn't publish your branch as the main branch, but rather import the project's official branch, and then add your own branch for any changes you want to make
<cyberix> But I was asking about the general philosophy
<intellectronica> cyberix: the philosophy is that this is all free software, and we want to make it as easy as possible for simple to contribute
<intellectronica> cyberix: anyway, which project is it? is it hosted elsewhere? you can import CVS and Subversion branches automatically, and you can create 'bug watches' which import the status of bugs from other bug trackers
<cyberix> Can I register bzr branches that are not mine?
<intellectronica> cyberix: you can import them, but if they are really someone else's, it would be nice to offer them to take over if and when they want to. don't forget that it's free software, you have the right to copy and modify and do whatever you want with the sources as long as you comply with the license
<nelius> intellectronica: someone told me today is an "import day"...
<nelius> is there any chance to get our project code imported today?
<intellectronica> nelius: i'm not really sure what that means, and what sort of import you are expecting. whom did you talk to?
<nelius> i just was asking this morning in this channel, if someone knows when svn branches get imorted / or how long it takes.
<nelius> the project is tine20, an egroupware fork
<goobsoft> Why is it that my PPA packages don't show up in the standard Add/Remove Programs (gnome-app-install) interface?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
 * mpt scowls at NetworkManager
<ubotu> New bug: #198142 in launchpad "lauchpad marks strings as 'need review' when none is needing a review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198142
<jkakar> You guys rule.
<jkakar> :)
<jkakar> I just had my package build for 5 Ubuntu releases in 7 minutes.
<jkakar> I'm very happy! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #198169 in malone "Filing package bug against project requires far too many page loads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198169
<mpt> jamesh_, is there anything useful we can do with bug 148636?
<ffm> what happens once we get really big bug numbers, like 48564516487.7 non-terminating?
<jamesh_> mpt: other than Launchpad-over-HTTP, I don't know.
<mpt> ffm, I discussed that issue in bug 100000
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 100000 in malone "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<jamesh_> ffm: I guess we could always switch to base-64 bug numbers -- that'd shorten them a bit
<ffm> jamesh_: how about base36?
<jamesh_> ffm: base64 would cut the length by ~ 45%.  Base36 would be just 35%
<soren> jamesh_: So 0-9a-z and then what for the remaining ones?
<ffm> soren: A-Z.
<ffm> soren: and !-*
<jamesh> soren: probably just the standard characters used by base64
<soren> See, that's where it gets icky :)
<soren> jamesh: Um... Good thinking :)
<mpt> But we'd have to have some way of avoiding a clash with the bug nicknamespace
<jamesh> '+' and '/'
<jamesh> mpt: we could base-64 encode the nicknames too
<soren> Hah!
<jamesh> and require that nicknames contain more bits than the largest bug number
<mpt> How would that avoid the clash?
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> So we'd need to decide on a largest bug number
<mpt> I propose 640
<soren> Is that base64 or base10?
<mpt> 640 bugs should be enough for anyone
<mwhudson> ba-dum tish
#launchpad 2008-03-04
<ubotu> New bug: #198216 in launchpad "An open question doesn't show up in the question list " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198216
<ubotu> New bug: #198253 in launchpad "Cannot specify 'Launchpad' as a project's bugtracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198253
<ubotu> New bug: #198255 in launchpad "Subscribe to bug mail action not on bugs facet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198255
<cyberixae> One of my series is marked as "Current development focus". How do I change that?
<jamesh> cyberixae: pick "Change details" from the actions menu on the project page, and pick a different series as development focus
<cyberixae> thanks
<carlos> morning
<mdke> morning carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #198305 in ubuntu "Several projects have open translations in launchpad and this cause very bad translation quality." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198305
<ubotu> New bug: #198361 in malone "Bug page issues one query per comment" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198361
<TomaszD> hey carlos could you take a moment and see if totem's translation template is being updated without any problems? I have some doubts
<TomaszD> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/totem/+imports
<TomaszD> all imports fail
<carlos> TomaszD: indeed, the .pot file is not being regenerated on build time
<carlos> TomaszD: I'm working on prepare a report of all packages with that problem so we can fix them ASAP
<TomaszD> carlos, ok so this was useful for you yes? Please add this package to the list :]
<carlos> could you file a bug about it against totem package?
<TomaszD> yeah sure, one moment
<carlos> TomaszD: well, is not that I'm doing the list manually
<carlos> but trying to get the list automatically
<carlos> if you want it fixed right now, file the bug
<carlos> otherwise, once I have that automatic report, we will get it :-)
<carlos> it should happen any time this week
<TomaszD> carlos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/198366
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198366 in totem ".pot file isn't regenerated on build time" [Undecided,New] 
<carlos> TomaszD: thanks
<TomaszD> np
<TomaszD> bbl
<ubotu> New bug: #198372 in launchpad "Needs "Needs Info"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198372
<ChrisW> hey all, is there any way I can find out permissions I have on a project and/or tag projects I'm interested in so I can find them again easilly?
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: Ctrl-D? ;)
<ChrisW> yeah, 'cos bookmarks work so well across multiple computers, especially those on customer sites :-(
<ChrisW> and that also doesn't help me find out what roles, if any, I have in a particular project
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: I don't really know, I'm afraid.  There are a couple of hacks I can think of, but waiting for a Launchpad person to give you a better answer is probably a better idea. :)
<ChrisW> yeah, where are they all
<ChrisW> ?
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: There's a Bazaar sprint going on ATM, so some of them are tied up with that.
<ChrisW> that in London?
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: Yup.
<ChrisW> that would explain why the dodgy kiwi is in town...
<Vadi> If someone has a program written in Python, and wants them to be translated in launchpad - where would they be writing the strings that describe what a certain string means? Launchpad then puts that explanation below the strings that needs translation with an (i) attached to it
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: If you go to the page of the team related to a project, it has a section entitled "Your involvement"...
<Odd_Bloke> Vadi: If it's with gettext, it's presumably in the .pot file (or wherever you'd normally put it).
<ChrisW> how do I see the team related to a project>
<ChrisW> ?
<Odd_Bloke> ChrisW: Go to the project page and look around.
<Odd_Bloke> There's not necessarily a related team, it may be a related person.
<ChrisW> ah, okay, got it now
<bard> hi, dumb question: can answers be edited by project admin or author? user just typed uncloaked email addresses in answer :(
<VladimirMelo> hi there, I'm brazilian team translator (administrator), could anyone tell me if there is a kind of Rosetta channel?
<matsubara> VladimirMelo: you're in it
<VladimirMelo> matsubara: so, here we can talk about rosetta, that's it?
<matsubara> yes
<VladimirMelo> from one release to the next, does rosetta import any translation from upstream?
<VladimirMelo> or this procedure should be done always by a translator?
<matsubara> carlos and danilos would be able to answer that for you.
<carlos> VladimirMelo: we import any translation released with the code that is in ubuntu's archive
<carlos> so we should match latest released tarball that is available from Ubuntu
<carlos> which may not be latest version in upstream's svn/cvs or other source control version
<VladimirMelo> carlos: so, the translation team always translate, nothing is automatic, right?
<carlos> what do you mean by 'nothing is automatic' ?
<VladimirMelo> carlos: I mean the rosetta will never import strings by itself from upstream, right?
<carlos> not right now, we depend on the version uploaded into Ubuntu
<VladimirMelo> carlos: brazilian team is working on taking po files from upstream always
<VladimirMelo> carlos: and translating just those strings which are not translated there
<carlos> VladimirMelo: we are going to work on such sync, but nothing is started yet
<VladimirMelo> carlos: so, there is an idea about it?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> for gnome, for instance, we would like to integrate with damned lies
<carlos> so we get latest version
<VladimirMelo> great!
<carlos> as soon as a translator 'release' it
<carlos> but we don't have dates for that yet
<VladimirMelo> carlos: I appreciate this idea, the brazilian team does!
<VladimirMelo> carlos: thanks for all
<carlos> you are welcome
<Tuv0k> Not allowed here
<Tuv0k> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page
<Tuv0k> I'm signed in..whats the deal?
<Tuv0k> I'm trying to unsubscribe to duplicate bugs
<Tuv0k> please assist
<gabaug> hi, I am subscribed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131679
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when attempting to unlock screen" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to compiz packagers (compiz)
<gabaug> but it doesn't show up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/~gabaug/+subscribedbugs
<gabaug> I believe this is a bug
<tsaitgaist> hi. how to get a gpg key from a ppa launchpad repository ?
<afflux> I don't receive any bug notification emails since monday, 17:00 UTC, but I still receive emails from MLs. Any ideas?
<afflux> tsaitgaist: I'm not sure, but IIRC ppas are unsigned
<tsaitgaist> afflux: how to get aptittude/apt-get trust ppa then ?
<afflux> tsaitgaist: you'll need to confirm manually
<tsaitgaist> afflux: will there be an improvement for this ? (I'm asking this becaus I'm writing a script and try to avoid to ask user for confirmation for various installations)
<afflux> wow. I just received *loads* of emails at once. Something's weird here :)
<afflux> tsaitgaist: there's a bug report on this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/181462
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181462 in ubuntu "scheda video trident" [Undecided,Incomplete]  - Assigned to Brian Murray (brian-murray)
<afflux> err
<afflux> sorry, wrong link
<afflux> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/125103
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<tsaitgaist> afflux: thanks. then I will force yes and wait until this bug finds a solutions. thanks a lot
<afflux> tsaitgaist: you're welcome
<tsaitgaist> afflux: aptitude's -s does not set yes to the trust question, is there another force yes (i can't see in the man)
<tsaitgaist> afflux: -y I mean
<afflux> tsaitgaist: sorry for the delay. apt-get has "--yes --force-yes", I'm not sure if there's an equivalent for aptitude
<tsaitgaist> afflux: yes, apt has it, but it's not recommended to mixe apt-get and aptitude. aptitude has -y, but it does not work for the trust question
<afflux> what do you mean with "mix apt-get and aptitude"?
<tsaitgaist> afflux: apt-get and aptitude have 2 different database, so i you use apt-get, aptitude will not know what was installed and does not have the additionnal info to cleanly remove it. if I understodd corretly
<mwhudson> uh
<afflux> I don't think so
<afflux> they both use the dpkg database
<tsaitgaist> afflux: from the ubuntu doc : aptitude - Curses viewer of packages installed or available. Aptitude can be used from the command-line in a similar way to apt-get, but only for some commands - install and remove being the most common. However, because aptitude keeps track of more information than apt-get does, it can be considered better at install and remove operations.
<tsaitgaist> afflux: other howto pages recommend to only use aptitude if you begin with it
<afflux> I'm not sure if this should be discussed in #launchpad, but this doesn't say that mixing them both is dangerous or not recommended, but that aptitude is in general the preferred way to install
<tsaitgaist> afflux: i will use apt-get for ppa then
<ubotu> New bug: #198535 in malone "subcribe to project announcements via email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198535
<bard> hello all, is there a way to edit answers on answers.sameplace.cc, either for proj admin or he who wrote the answer?
<thumper> bard: I'm assuming you mean answers.launchpad.net
<ubotu> New bug: #198566 in launchpad-bazaar "register-branch barfs with traceback when registering a branch	twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198566
<bard> thumper: lol, yes. too little coffee
<thumper> bard: I think admins can (somehow), but the person who wrote the answer cannot
<bard> thumper: is there a way? a user just handed out a few email addresses to spammers :(
<bard> admins as in launchpad admins? as a proj admin, I can't see a way...
<thumper> bard: admins as in launchpad admins
<thumper> bard: do you want to privmsg me the question url?
<bard> yup
<thumper> bard: if you actually logout and look at the question, you'll notice that the email addresses are hidden
<thumper> for exactly this reason
<bard> I hadn't noticed. super!
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2008-03-05
<blizzzek> hi
<blizzzek>  can i search in lauchnpad for apps written in a specific language (py e.g. :D)
<tbf> how do i tell launchpad to reimport my OpenPGP key?
<tbf> when i enter its fingerprint on https://launchpad.net/~mathias-hasselmann/+editpgpkeys it just tells me to already have that key
<stdin> just export your key to a keyserver (I use keyserver.ubuntu.com)
<carlos> morning
<tbf> stdin: ah, ok. - guess that server should be listed in seahorse
<tbf> stdin: hey, that worked! thanks alot!
<stdin> :)
<tbf> stdin: maybe that launchpad page should tell, that keyserver.ubuntu.com allows uploads
<stdin> all keyservers do (or should), all they all update from each other
<tbf> how would i setup a local variant of https://launchpad.net/+builds?
<tbf> it just takes too long, until packages are accepted/build/rejected
<tbf> well, it kind of sucks, that you cannot overwrite failed packages
<tbf> interesting: 0.2.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1 <= 0.2.2-0ubuntu1
<Fujitsu> tbf: It takes all of 5 minutes to accept the packages, and then no more than a few minutes after that to build it...
<Fujitsu> Why are you wanting to overwrite them?
<Fujitsu> And that is the entire point of ~
<tbf> Fujitsu: that i cannot use them to increase the package version for ppa?
<tbf> Rejected:
<tbf> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<tbf> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<tbf> gnome-lirc-properties_0.2.2-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.2.2-0ubuntu1~ppa2 <= 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 
<tbf> Fujitsu: and i also cannot switch to 0.2.2-0ubuntu2, since the MOTU guys will kill me then
<tbf> Fujitsu: so i do i replace 0.2.2-0ubuntu1,without creating 0.2.2-0ubuntu2, which will not be accepted by the motu team
<Fujitsu> tbf: How long have you been waiting for it to bre removed?
<tbf> Fujitsu: last time i tried it wasn't gone after 30 min, and it was told, that removal is done by a daily cron job
<Fujitsu> You should be able to upload something lower than something that you've deleted within 20 minutes, I think.
<Hobbsee> tbf: use 0.2.2-0ubuntu2~ppa1
<Hobbsee> or 0.2.2-0ubuntu1+ppa1
<tbf> Hobbsee: ah, plus. let's see
<tbf> Fujitsu, Hobbsee: ok, worked
<Hobbsee> oh good
<tbf> but now i wonder, why ppa doesn't install lirc before building the package...
<tbf> ...lirc is listed as dependency
<Fujitsu> tbf: Because you didn't specify it in the Build-Depends.
<tbf> Fujitsu: depends and build-depends aren't merged?
<Fujitsu> They're completely different, so I'd hope not.
<Fujitsu> Depends are runtime dependencies. Build-Depends are... build dependencies.
<tbf> Fujitsu: that's weired. how can runtime dependencies not be part of the build dependencies?
<Fujitsu> Why would they be?
<Fujitsu> I don't need to run the program to build it.
<Fujitsu> Dependencies are also normally largely automatically generated by the build.
<tbf> well, how to build a program without it's runtime librararies installed...
<Fujitsu> It depends on the program.
<tbf> ...seems the need add -dev packages for getting header files hide that detail for me so far...
<tbf> ...since the -dev packages also pull in the runtime libs
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<tbf> Fujitsu: well. debian-typical overdesign
<Fujitsu> Er, how!?
<tbf> have to remember this.
<Fujitsu> What's overdesigned?
<tbf> this separatation
<tbf> i won't change it.
<Fujitsu> cprov: PPA publisher cycles seem really slow now it takes like 5 minutes to get things built :(
<Fujitsu> Why shouldn't they be separated?
<tbf> so i'll accept that weirdness, without further thinking about it
<tbf> Fujitsu: cause separating them breaks configure scripts for instance...
<tbf> Fujitsu: at least in my special case.
<Fujitsu> No, you not specifying the build dependencies breaks them.
<tbf> Fujitsu: i have to figure out now, if i want to relax the configure script, or if i want to add lirc to build-depends and depends
<Fujitsu> I don't need a bazillion and three X packages to build my Python package, though it may need them at runtime.
<Fujitsu> tbf: That's correct.
<cprov> Fujitsu: what ?!
<cprov> do you mean PPA build cycle (due to the chroot upgrade) ?
<Fujitsu> No, publishing.
<cprov> Fujitsu: how do you know ? 
<Fujitsu> Every 20 minutes is now really long compared to everything else. YOu made it all too fast!
<cprov> Fujitsu: as far as I'm concerned the publishing cycle is taking 58 seconds and that's not slow
<Fujitsu> I mean how long it appears to take, which is 20 minutes.
<Fujitsu> Is it not?
<cprov> Fujitsu: ahh, you mean the frequency is low 
<cprov> Fujitsu: I can do some experiments with 15 or 10 minutes cycle
<tbf> those pages update automatically? https://launchpad.net/+builds/iridium
<cprov> Fujitsu: as I said, the publisher takes 1 minute to run (in average)
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's not bad. A 20 minute frequency used to be great until 1.2.2, when it took an hour or two to get things built anyway.
<cprov> Fujitsu: I will test other times by the end of the week
<Fujitsu> cprov: That'd be great! PPA is a whole lot more usable of late, and that would make it that much nicer.
<cprov> cool
<tbf> cool. built finally succeeded.
<TomaszD> carlos, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/seahorse/+imports is the .pot file being regenerated on build time? How do you check this so that I don't have to bother you each time?
<carlos> TomaszD: unfortunately, you need extra permissions to see that information...
<TomaszD> carlos, I seem to recall that the build logs were available somewhere before
<TomaszD> carlos, anyway, should I file a bug against seahorse or is everything fine?
<carlos> TomaszD: hmm, buildlogs may be another way to check it, yes
<carlos> TomaszD: it should be available from launchpad too
<carlos> but I check a timestamp from where was last updated the template
<carlos> which is faster for me
<TomaszD> found the build log, but I don't know what keywords to look for
<carlos> TomaszD: 2008-02-26 16:50:00.520550+00:00
<carlos> that's last update for the template
<carlos> TomaszD: look for 'template'
<carlos> or '.pot'
<carlos> TomaszD: give me the URL and I tell you the exact text to look for
<TomaszD> ok so it seems everything is correct I guess
<TomaszD> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12231672/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.seahorse_2.21.92-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<TomaszD> also, I'm waiting for a user upload to go through for four hours now (909 strings, brasero, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/brasero/+imports ), should I start worrying? :]
<TomaszD> I know it used to take a week
<TomaszD> carlos, are language pack uploads predictable? is there a repo with daily uploads?
<carlos> TomaszD: it should not take a week...
<carlos> TomaszD: yeah, pitti's ppa
<TomaszD> oh cool thanks
<TomaszD> hmm nope, pitti's ppa doesn't have them
<carlos> TomaszD: then is better if you check with him
<carlos> there is a ppa for it
<TomaszD> ok
<carlos> TomaszD: hmm, seems like I don't find an easy way to detect missing templates on the build log...
<carlos> it used to be easy, so maybe I'm missing something. I tried to find it in totem, which we already detected that was not being generated...
<TomaszD> nevermind, most apps look good, apart from totem
<TomaszD> yes I've reported that, how are things looking for this package? any fix soon?
<carlos> TomaszD: I'm not the one fixing it, that's a question for ubuntu developers...
<TomaszD> oh ok, fine :]
<TomaszD> I just hope they are aware of this, there are many bugs and this one can be easily missed
<carlos> TomaszD: ok
 * tbf wonders if ppa could be changed to give more immediate feedback about accepting packages...
<tbf> (or rejection)
<tbf> the mail round trip takes quite some time
<tbf> "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<tbf> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<tbf> can i browse that archive somehow?
<tbf> is it possible to extract the initially uploaded tarball from ppa?
<tbf> i only see a tarball with patches applied
<faulkes-> ok, if I've created a new project in LP, how do I go about getting code into the trunk? 
<mooboo1> can i change priority on launchpad
<mooboo1> so things get "low" ?
<beuno> faulkes-, you would jus push it
<beuno> is your code already in bzr?
<faulkes-> no, the code is not already in bzr
<faulkes-> new project, no code uploaded yet
<beuno> faulkes-, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto  might be a good start
<faulkes-> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/michael/development/ubuntu-server/.bzr/branch/
<beuno> faulkes-, do, you haven't versioned your code yet
<faulkes-> I'll go through that url you listed, then come back if I have issues
<beuno> go into the dir, and do:  bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit -m 'Project start'
<faulkes-> thanks, sorry, new to using lp and bzr
<beuno> (or something similar to that)
<faulkes-> aye
<beuno> faulkes-, no problem. If you run into bzr-specific issues, you can also drop by #bzr
<ubotu> New bug: #198828 in launchpad "Upload project file with non-ascii character in the filename breaks the page" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198828
<TomaszD> carlos, can you confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/198851 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198851 in avahi ".pot file isn't generated on build time" [Undecided,New] 
<carlos> let me see...
<carlos> TomaszD: confirmed
<TomaszD> carlos, ok
<TomaszD> carlos, I don't know what to do, is this possible to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/198851/comments/1 or do I have to make another bug report about that? It would be pointless I think, before a template is even available
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198851 in avahi ".pot file isn't generated on build time" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<carlos> TomaszD: well, that's indeed a different bug report...
<carlos> so is better to file a new bug
<TomaszD> carlos, fine, I'll do it
<carlos> if it's fixed before the .pot file is regenerated, it will be there, otherwise... the translations will still be missing, file a new bug and mention it there
<TomaszD> just did
<Tonio_> not sure if it is the right place to talk about that, but I have a problem with my @ubuntu.com email address.....
<Tonio_> none of the emails end in my mailbox, even if the smtp trace of the mail sending seems to work
<Tonio_> mail accepted by mx.canonical.com
<Tonio_> other ubuntu devs reports that it works for them...
<andrea-bs> Tonio_: the ubuntu team didn't assign you a mailbox, but only a mail account which redirects to your e-mail address
<HappyCamp> matsubara, ping
<HappyCamp> matsubara, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/196253  Do you know to bother about this bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196253 in launchpad "OOPS importing pgp key" [High,New] 
<HappyCamp> s/know to/know who to/
<matsubara> Hi HappyCamp 
<HappyCamp> Hello :)
<matsubara> HappyCamp: I'll raise it up during tomorrow's meeting. I'm afraid we don't have a workaround for it.
<HappyCamp> Thanks matsubara 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jelmer> oh noes, I missed todays "good morning" !?
<beuno> ^ 22 minutes up there
<Ubulette> how points are attributed in "Top contributors" of a project page ?
<Ubulette> I don't understand https://edge.launchpad.net/mozilla-devscripts
<Ubulette> (based on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts/)
#launchpad 2008-03-06
<mpt> Ubulette, https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<Ubulette> ok so even if i'm the upstream author and the main packager, i get peanuts
<Ubulette> not that i care much, it's just weird
<mpt> If there's something Launchpad knows about but doesn't give you karma for, please report a bug.
<mpt> <https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad>
<Ubulette> for that particular project, everything is on launchpad
<synic> can anyone tell me why it's taking so long for this to get imported? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/exaile/release-0.2.12/+imports
<jamesh> synic: the one entry there is marked as deleted
<jamesh> synic: and you probably want a name other than messages.pot
<synic> I'm trying to upload a messages.pot for people to download and translate
<jamesh> yes, but you probably want to call it exaile.pot or similar, right?
<jamesh> or whatever translation domain your application uses
<synic> I've used messages.pot in the past and it was ok
<synic> I can't mark it as not deleted.
<synic> "Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request."
<synic> anyway, I uploaded it on the 28th.  How long does it usually take?  I didn't mess with the status until today trying to figure out why it hadn't been imported yet.
<jamesh> was it marked as deleted when you checked on it?
<jamesh> you may need to re-upload it
<jamesh> synic: in answer to your question about the delay, the first translations upload needs to be approved manually to make sure it is appropriate (correct translation domain, etc)
<jamesh> synic: after the first approval, new templates with the same name will go through automatically
<synic> hrmm.  I
<synic> I've done this once with the release-0.2.11, but I guess that's not quite the same
<jamesh> synic: are you simultaneously working on 0.2.11 and 0.2.12?
<jamesh> and do you want people to be translating both release series at once?
<synic> no, they already did 0.2.11
<synic> it's done.
<jamesh> why do you have a new release series then?
<jamesh> it sounds like both releases belong on the same series
<synic> yeah, that stuff is confusing.
<jamesh> most projects only really use one release series
<jamesh> the use case for multiple series is when you do maintenance releases
<synic> I see
<jamesh> e.g. after Gnome 2.20 came out, there were new maintenance releases numbered 2.20.x, and development releases numbered 2.21.x
<jamesh> in this case, the 2.20.x releases would be on a different series than the trunk
<jamesh> If you are just doing one sequential series of releases, use a single release series.
<synic> ok, what would be the best way to fix this?  How do you have more than one branch per series?
<jamesh> we don't have any support for linking a branch to a particular release from a series
<synic> ok
<jamesh> two options are: (1) create the branch and don't link it to anything, or (2) just create tags on the branch associated with the series when you make releases
<jamesh> I've been doing (2) for my projects
<synic> hrmm, I'll have to learn how to do tags then.
<synic> alright, thanks :)
<jamesh> "bzr tag TAG_NAME"
<jamesh> and to diff against a tag, do "bzr diff -r tag:TAG_NAME"
<synic> awesome
<ubotu> New bug: #198963 in rosetta "Copy buttons are visible but useless with JavaScript off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198963
<ubotu> New bug: #198964 in rosetta "Launchpad confuses same-named templates in different packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198964
<ubotu> New bug: #198972 in launchpad-bazaar "ShortListTimeoutError on +project-cloud page " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198972
<ubotu> New bug: #198978 in launchpad-bazaar "Translation string location should be hyperlinked if Launchpad hosts the code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198978
<ubotu> New bug: #198979 in blueprint ""Edit specification branch summary" page has "no title"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198979
<ubotu> New bug: #198980 in blueprint "Deleting blueprint-branch link gives no confirmation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198980
<mpt> Ok, that's enough bugs reported for today
<ubotu> New bug: #198982 in blueprint "Can't un-propose a blueprint for a meeting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198982
<Hobbsee> mpt: tough.  fix them faster than they get filed then :)
<mpt> How am I supposed to fix them, if I'm spending all my time reporting them? :-P
<Hobbsee> then stop reporting :P
<Hobbsee> or work faster.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: could you confirm whether https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/196913 is a problem for you or not anymore?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196913 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot lock LockDir(lp--1218658708:///~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> New bug: #198983 in blueprint ""Accept for agenda...?" page has "no title"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198983
<Hobbsee> jamesh: tomorrow i can, sure
<Hobbsee> jamesh: can you remind me then?
<jamesh> I will if I remember :)
<Hobbsee> thanks
 * Hobbsee is at uni today.  enolaptop, etc
<Hobbsee> would prefer not to use gpg keys, etc, over that.
<carlos> morning
<poolie> hi
<poolie> https://code.launchpad.net/emacs/main <- is this stuck in state 'processing'?
<poolie> thumper ^^
<thumper> poolie: lemmie check
<ubotu> New bug: #199069 in launchpad "User profile pages should not be OpenID identities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199069
<mgunes> hi, do I need to request a sync for an SVN import at the answer tracker? https://code.launchpad.net/todo.txt/trunk has been in "Testing" for a day.
<poolie> mgunes: it should just happen, but i'll ask thumper about that too
<mgunes> poolie, thanks
<thumper> poolie: we have actually been asking people to ask
<mgunes> thumper, shall I file a request?
<thumper> mgunes: yes please
<poolie> thumper: so what's up with the emacs one, does it need a poke?
<thumper> poolie: connection timeout after 38k changesets
<thumper> poolie: I've kicked it again
<poolie> thanks
<jamesh> thumper: sounds like some of the emacs developers have been trying to do a conversion too
<jamesh> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/91339
<damoxc> has anyone tried using nant in the buildprocess for ppas?
<tbf> is there a way to drop/replace .orig tarballs in ppa?
<tbf> i've uploaded some debian package made from some unreleased tarball for easy testing...
<tbf> ...detected some issues in the unreleased code... made a new tarball and package...
<tbf> ...and now ppa refuse the upload since the MD5 sum of the new tarball doesn't match the MD5 sum of the archived tarball
<soren> Is it a known problem that the firt upload to a hardy ppa fails (chroot problem due to the repository does not have Packages files and as such, the apt-get update at the start fails)?
<soren> cprov: ^^
<tbf> oh, this time i was able to overwrite the tarball!? strange.
<tbf> bah,no: i forgot to run "make dist"
<cprov> soren: yes, it's known, let me point you to the bug
<soren> cprov: No need.
<soren> cprov: Just clicking rebuild fixes it.
<tbf> well, how do i kill http://ppa.launchpad.net/openismus-team/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-lirc-properties/gnome-lirc-properties_0.2.3.orig.tar.gz?
<soren> cprov: I just didn't want to remove the evidence of it, if you weren't aware.
<soren> cprov: Thanks.
<cprov> soren: okay, cool.
<cprov> tbf: did you read the help on +delete-packages ? before explaining that to you I'm interested to know what is missing in there.
<tbf> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~openismus-team/+archive/+delete-packages?
<cprov> tbf: yes, there is a hidden help section/tab on the top-left corner 
<tbf> cprov: oh, found it
<tbf> cprov: do removing 0.2.3 will let 0.2.2 reappear?
<damoxc> would anyone be able to help me with nant crashing out in the build process?
<cprov> tbf: good, check the text and let me know if you have any doubt 
<cprov> tbf: no, it won't
<cprov> damoxc: what is 'nant' ?
<tbf> cprov: nant - a .NET clone of Java's ant build tool
<tbf> cprov: the "short message" and "releated files" sentense probably should be separate paragraphs...
<cprov> tbf, damoxc: could you, please, post packaging questions in #ubuntu{-devel, -motu} ?
<tbf> cprov: the help text starts very generic, so there is a high risk that people like me skip the entire paragraph, and miss the relevant information provided by those sentenses
<cprov> tbf: fine, send and email with your suggestion to launchpad-users ML, I will update the text by request
<tbf> cprov: the motu guess usually forward you to #launchpad, when it comes to PPA
<cprov> tbf: I believe it's not true for "packaging" questions
<tbf> cprov: you want to guess to how many mailing lists i am subscribed?
<tbf> i don't think i'll subscribe to yet another one for such a minor suggestion
<cprov> tbf: not more than me, I bet. File a bug or a question, whatever suits you better, then.
<tbf> cprov: 40 mins later the .orig.tar.gz still is there... and i get this message
<tbf> Rejected:
<tbf> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<tbf> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<tbf> the help text clearly is wrong
<slytherin> I want to add a upstream bug watch for a package in Ubuntu. Upstream bug tracker is gnome bugzilla. But I get this message - Please select the appropriate upstream project. This step can be avoided by updating the packaging information for vinagre (Ubuntu).
<Adri2000> slytherin: the package needs to be registered in launchpad as a project
<salgado> slytherin, if the upstream is already registered in launchpad you can go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/vinagre and tell Launchpad about it
<salgado> slytherin, it doesn't seem to be registered, though, so you can just continue adding the bug watch and Launchpad will ask you to register it
<slytherin> salgado: add bug watch using bug url?
<salgado> slytherin, yes
<slytherin> salgado: but where to add url? Idon't get a single page whhich says 'give me url' I will do the rest
<salgado> slytherin, IIRC, it'll ask for the URL latter
<slytherin> salgado: So does that mean when I say 'Also Affects' 'vinagre' it will create a project in launchpad and then ask me where the upstream bug tracker is?
<salgado> slytherin, that's it, yes
<slytherin> No something wrong here. I am getting very different response. It just says no such project as 'vinagre'. There is no prompt for registering. :-(
<slytherin> Should Itry disabling beta redirection?
<salgado> slytherin, what's the page you're looking at?
<slytherin> I clicked 'Also Affects Project' for this bug - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/199116/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199116 in vinagre "Can not send 'Ctrl+Alt+Del'" [Undecided,New] 
<salgado> slytherin, okay, that's a bug. you have to do a search in order to get the prompt to register it
<salgado> there you'll get fields to enter the upstream details and the bug URL
<slytherin> let me try
<slytherin> Ok done. I always thought that adding bug watch was as simple as specifying bug url.
<salgado> slytherin, it is when the upstream is already registered. if that's not the case then someone needs to register it
<slytherin> why is it so complicated?
<Adri2000> in bug #199014 's description, there is an url containing an email address. if the user is not identified, the email is hidden (replaced with some text) and the url is therefore broken. is this a known issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199014 in eric "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014 - Assigned to Scott Kitterman (kitterman)
<mpt> Adri2000, if by "known issue" you mean reported in the bug tracker, then I don't think so.
<ubotu> New bug: #199168 in launchpad "New mailing list notification has wrong subscription url" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199168
<synic> is there a way to remove a series?
<synic> kiko: is that something I have to request?
<Adri2000> mpt: ok, I will report it then
<kiko> synic, yeah
<mpt> thumper, excellent, thanks
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
 * thumper looks around
<thumper> mpt: what?
<mpt> thumper, fixing the blueprint links
<thumper> mpt: fixed soon, still in pqm
<mpt> yes, I see
<jml> hello!
<ubotu> New bug: #158361 in meta-lp-deps "launchpad-dependencies insufficient to run loggerhead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158361
<no0tic> hi, I need to upload few files and assign them to a project but I don't want to use bazaar because they are not under development, is there any other way to do that?
<no0tic> I'd need to delete a release series, how can I do?
<no0tic> (I now figured out how to upload "static" files)
<andrea-bs> no0tic: you should file a question on Launchpad Answers
<no0tic> andrea-bs, thanks ;)
#launchpad 2008-03-07
<jkakar> Ah, the golden hour.  When very few people are using Launch and everything is nice and fast. :)
<mwhudson> m
 * mwhudson remembers something from yesterday
<mwhudson> <jamesh> Hobbsee: could you confirm whether https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/196913 is a problem for you or not anymore?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196913 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot lock LockDir(lp--1218658708:///~5-a-day/5-a-day-data/main/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: thanks
<Hobbsee> cprov: please don't tell people to send packaging questions to -devel
<Hobbsee> cprov: they don't go there.
<Hobbsee> cprov: it appears that the mantainer munging is still happening.  can you fix it harder this time please?
<comperr> stgraber, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #199377 in launchpad "LiveJournal does not accept launchpad.net as an OpenID 2.0 providere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199377
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #199403 in launchpad "Login to OpenID 2.0 consumers using https://launchpad.net desirable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199403
<ubotu> New bug: #199404 in launchpad "http://login.launchpad.net should not work when logging into an OpenID 2.0 consumer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199404
<mithro> Any chance I could get https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/25816 delt with? It's been almost a week
<kiko> mithro, reason is I'm at a sprint, and I'll deal with all them next week
<mithro> kiko: ahh okay
<Hobbsee> cprov: ping?
<cprov> Hobbsee: pong
<mithro> btw, is there a way to "tag" bugs/blueprints with various keywords?
<kiko> mithro, also, we can't "convert" projects into project groups
<Hobbsee> cprov: did you see the stuff i said earlier, or did you drop out?
<mithro> kiko: that is the reason I'm holding off adding anything to launchpad
<kiko> mithro, cool -- you can just morph the project you have into one of the subprojects
<kiko> mithro, let me add it now, I'm in a break
<cprov> Hobbsee: I've just connected on IRC, let me check the logs
<mithro> we want to start maintaining an good idea's list on launchpad
<mithro> Sourceforge is just to slow and cumberson
<kiko> mithro, cool.
<Hobbsee> cprov: OK
<kiko> mithro, https://edge.launchpad.net/thousand-parsec/
<mithro> we really like the mentoring thing in launchpad
<cprov> Hobbsee: well, tell me where to send them if they have packaging issues.
<kiko> mithro, https://edge.launchpad.net/tpserver-py
<kiko> mithro, https://edge.launchpad.net/tpclient-pywx
<Hobbsee> cprov: #ubuntu-motu is for packaging.  That being said, third party packaging...
<kiko> mithro, https://edge.launchpad.net/parsek
<mithro> ugg
 * mithro watches epiphany die
<cprov> Hobbsee: about the "maintainer munging" do you have a concrete example or you are just speculating ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: ScottK said he uploaded a package yesterday which still contained the mangling
<Hobbsee> cprov: accusing people of screwing up while having no evidence at all isn't really smart, no?
<cprov> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<TomaszD> carlos, could you check the template for https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/jockey ? something might be broken
<mithro> kiko: so I should be able to add them to the Thousand Parsec group now?
<cprov> Hobbsee: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12446599/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu3~ppa2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz -> INFO: Disabling pkgbinarymangler for PPA build 
<Hobbsee> cprov: http://rafb.net/p/PIlyNF10.html
<cprov> Hobbsee: indicates that in normal conditions, we are not mangling data
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ping
<cprov> Hobbsee: what is wrong with the stanza you pasted ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: the maintainer field.  but i'm suspecting something else has happened...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you lose.  you can't complain about your own error there - your source has the maintainer as the ubuntu devs.
<Hobbsee> cprov: my apologies.  ScottK screwed up his package.
 * Hobbsee apparently didnt' check first, but thought he knew what he was doing with the maintainer file
<Hobbsee> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Hobbsee> Uploaders: Fathi Boudra <fboudra@free.fr>, Mark Purcell <msp@debian.org>
<Hobbsee> ^  from source
<mithro> kiko: thanks!
<mithro> seems to work
<carlos> TomaszD: I approved it recently, what's the problem with it?
<TomaszD> carlos, not sure, because not a string appears translated, however I might be yelling a bit too early, will wait for another langpack update
<carlos> TomaszD: ok
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 13 March 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> next mtg date change
<Rinchen> grr network is crud here
<ubotu> New bug: #199511 in launchpad "Upload Instructions on PPA pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199511
<noypi> hi, just joined launchpad and just registered a project, can anyone tell me how to register a "distribution" so that it appears in the list "View distributions" thanks
<noypi> hi, i would like to register a new distribution at launchpad, can anyone help me with this?
<ubotu> New bug: #199554 in launchpad "UI for users to review OAuth request tokens" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199554
<ubotu> New bug: #199555 in launchpad "Define a way for consumers to specify the access level they want when asking for a request token" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199555
<ubotu> New bug: #199558 in launchpad "Allow users to generate OAuth access tokens manually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199558
<comperr> stgraber, ping!
<stgraber> comperr: pong (busy)
<comperr> stgraber, just letting you know v 0.9 is in ports
<comperr> and stuff - commited and everythin
<stgraber> comperr: rocks !!!
<comperr> np
<ubotu> New bug: #199581 in malone "sourceforge bug watches don't show resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199581
<desertc> Greetings - I just created a new launchpad group for an Ubuntu LoCo team.  I thought it was odd that the URL did not contain a ~ tilde in the title.
<desertc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-nh
<desertc> Is this a new format?  I wanted to make sure I did not make a mistake.
<matsubara> desertc: you just registered a project instead of a team
<desertc> Drat
<desertc> Thanks
<cyberixae> Can I use Launchpad logo for linking to Launchpad?
<tbf> only way to use launchpad's build services is PPA, right?
<tbf> (well, despite being official package maintainer or MOTU clerk)
<ubotu> New bug: #199594 in malone "Removing an attachment isn't recorded in +activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199594
<ubotu> New bug: #199596 in malone "Show similar tags if the one added hasn't been used yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199596
<sque> Hi
<sque> I am trying to create a new project in launchpad
<sque> and I want to import my code
<sque> code is currently kept in a local svn server and I want to move to bazaar system and host it at launchpad
<sque> As new in bazaar and launchpad, I am having some difficulties understanding the beast :P I read many guides for bazaar and the official manual and 5 minute tutorial
<sque> But I can't do the simplest thing, add some code in the "trunk" of my project
#launchpad 2008-03-08
<wbrady> can anybody please help me with question #25435 in launchpad itself?
<wbrady> I'm trying to make one of my projects a super-project
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> how can I get an svn repository code imported as a bzr branch in lp ?
<kiko> asabil, register the product, and then edit the source on the trunk page
<asabil> kiko: already done : https://launchpad.net/waf/
<asabil> it has been saying: The current import status is: Testing. for ages
<kiko> asabil, ok, now /waf/trunk/+source
<kiko> ah, it's there
<kiko> asabil, googlecode :-(
<kiko> those often fail at first attempt
<asabil> :/
<kiko> asabil, ask a Launchpad Question (see /topic) to get it some attention
<asabil> oki
<asabil> done
<fbond> Hi, I need a tarball removed from my PPA, to be replaced by a fixed tarball (this one is broken).
<fbond> I have a new package release to go along with it.
<fbond> I guess the whole package needs to be removed, if the tarball is borked?
<fbond> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26563
<desertc> Hi - could someone delete my creation?  It is getting in the way of search results for the page that I really wanted to make.  :)
<desertc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-nh/
<fbond> cancel my request; I have a new version to release, anyway...
<fredreichbier> hello
<fredreichbier> i had to abort the `bzr push` call, and now it says that there is a lockfile. is it possible to remove or reset that?
<fredreichbier> bzr break-lock?
<ACSpike[Home]> is there any place one can go to read technical information about how launchpad was built? such as which OSS components it is built with and which standard APIs it implements?
<kikobiko> Can someone here help me to reset a password in Ubuntu?
<kikobiko> The web site, that is.
<Fujitsu> kikobiko: Which Ubuntu website?
<kikobiko> launchpad, I think
<kikobiko> Am ultimately trying to get back into bug reports
<Fujitsu> Does the forgotten password link not work?
<kikobiko> I don't remember which email address I used.  I can msg you the domain portion however.
<Fujitsu> I can't do anything with it.
<kikobiko> ok, I've tried finding a couple of bugs I reported way back to get my username, but it's not finding them, or I'm not using the right searches.
<Fujitsu> You might be able to achieve something by asking a question on Launchpad itself (see the link in the topic).
<kikobiko> Are all the bugs still in the database?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<kikobiko> ok
<Fujitsu> Some of them will be hidden from searches, however.
<Fujitsu> If they have the status Fix Released, Invalid or Won't Fix.
<Fujitsu> If you perform an advanced search, and select all of the statuses, you will be able to find every bug.
<kikobiko> ok, thanks
<kikobiko> I'll stick here for a while and let you know if I come up with anything
<kikobiko> What's CVE, BTW?
<Fujitsu> Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures. CVEs are identifiers assigned to security issues.
<Fujitsu> So they can be uniquely identified everywhere.
<kikobiko> ah, ok, good idea
<kikobiko> Ugh, found the right email finally.  The reset by domain wouldn't have worked anyway.
<Fujitsu> Do you still have access to that address?
<kikobiko_> Fujitsu: Yes, still have access to the email (surprisingly), and I've already update the address.  Now I just need to kill off the old address completely.  Thanks for your help!
<Fujitsu> kikobiko_: Great! You should be able to remove the old one easily.
<kikobiko_> It's done.  I've got to clean out the old account, however, which is irrelevant to Ubuntu...
<kikobiko_> Hey, if NickServ says the last time somebody logged in was over a year ago, can I claim the nick?  I'd like to be as consistent as possible, and I'm not familiar with NickServ.
#launchpad 2008-03-09
<wbrady> can somebody help me with question #25435 in launchpad itself?
<wbrady> im trying to make my intro2it project a super-project
<Peng> Hey, I just filed bug 200,001. :D
<plexq> Whats my launchpad username?
<plexq> My login is an email address...
<Fujitsu> plexq: Are you logged in?
<plexq> yes
<plexq> Logged in as 'Alex Turner'
<plexq> I tried alex.turner but that didn't work
<Fujitsu> If you click on your name in the top right-hand corner of the page, you'll head to a URL of the form https://launchpad.net/~yourusername.
<plexq> Ohhhh ok
<plexq> it's armtuk
<plexq> fair enough
<plexq> cool
<plexq> thanks
<plexq> ok - so I tried to create a branch in bzr
<plexq> but I get the message bzr: ERROR: not a branch: ...
<Fujitsu> What happened?
<Fujitsu> What was the command you ran?
<plexq> bzr branch https://launchpad.net/jsam
<Fujitsu> Right, there's no branch there.
<plexq> I have to create it first in launchpad?
<Fujitsu> That will work once you have a branch set as the trunk.
<plexq> ah
<Fujitsu> First you need to create it locally.
<plexq> how do I create a branch locally?
<Fujitsu> Once you've done that, push it to somewhere on Launchpad.
<Fujitsu> Go to the folder that you want to become the branch, and run 'bzr init'
<plexq> already done that
<plexq> already imported
<Fujitsu> There is a new screencast on this, actually, I think.
<plexq> and comitted
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<plexq> followed the bzr tutorial ;)
<plexq> I can rtfm a bit ;)
<Fujitsu> You probably want to now push the branch to lp:///~armtuk/jsam/main or similar.
<Fujitsu> Once you've done that, go to https://launchpad.net/jsam/trunk/+source and specify your new branch there.
<plexq> yeah - I re-read the fm
<plexq> and I got it working :)
<plexq> how do I push a branch from windows?  I get a message about not knowing how to handle SSH connection and setting BZR_SSH
<Fujitsu> Hmmm, not sure.
<Fujitsu> Try using sftp://armtuk@bazaar.launchpad.net/~armtuk/jsam/main
<plexq> :)
<plexq> I've got the docs on bazaar-vcs.org
<plexq> http://bazaar-vcs.org/Bzr_and_SSH
<plexq> is there a bot to tell that to?
<Fujitsu> Not really.
<hggdh> ubotu: ping
<hggdh> all: why would I get a "Not allowed here" when opening a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/200122)?
<Hobbsee> dear launchpad.  when i hit login, please actually let me login
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> hggdh: it's forbidden?  is it a security bug, or a private bug?
<hggdh> Hobbsee: should be a private bug -- it has a coredump
<Hobbsee> hggdh: thats' why, then
 * Hobbsee wonders why she doesn't have access, if it's an ubuntu oen
<hggdh> Hobbsee: Why? I am a member of the QA group...
<hggdh> and can open other private bugs
<Hobbsee> hggdh: is it a security bug?
<hggdh> :-) how would I know... LP is not listing it...
<Hobbsee> i assumed you knew something about the bug, as you were looking for it
<Hobbsee> it's probably a security bug, which is only visible for the security team - or not a bug in ubuntu
<hggdh> oh, yes, I know -- this is a crashdump I requested in another bug
<geser> or the crash teams aren't subscribed
 * hggdh thinks it would be nice if LP gave a *real* reason for the "not allowed"...
<hggdh> geser -- of course, I may be wrong, since I cannot see the beast... but the reporter stated it was an apport-generated bug
<afflux> can I ask reporters to subscribe ubuntu-bugcontrol for their crash bugs? (I asked one to upload his apport bug, and I can't access the new one)
 * hggdh waits for the security team to act -- if the bug was set as security indeed
<afflux> I can, of course. The thing I wonder if it's okay ;)
<Hobbsee> geser: you mean "have been unsubscribed"
<Hobbsee> they seem to automatically get subscribed
<Hobbsee> afflux: i presume so
<geser> or that, I don't know if the bug was filed manually or with apport
<Bronger> Is bazaar branch view offline at the moment?
<hggdh> hum... interesting... bug 200122 was generated by apport, was *not* marked as security (but it was marked as private).  But (except for apport itself) nobody else was subscribed to it, specially the bug triagers
<cprov> Bronger: yes, it seems to be stalled.
<ubotu> Bug 200122 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/200122 is private
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> is there some way to get the LP username from someone knowing his email address?
<geser> RainCT: a @ubuntu.com email address?
<RainCT> and if it isn't @ubuntu.com?
<LarstiQ> I wouldn't think so.
<mdke> hi kiko. do you know if it's possible to automatically change the status of bugs in projects with commits to the primary branch for a particular series in that project?
<mdke> kinda like with ubuntu
<kiko> mdke, not yet -- yeah, like with packages. tim's got some work started on that, though -- you could check with him (thumper)
<mdke> kiko: cool, can't wait for that. I imagine the different use cases are quite complicated
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mwhudson> hi mpt 
#launchpad 2009-03-02
<lifeless> barry-away: https://edge.launchpad.net/subunit <- the UI for 'mailing lists' is uhm, hard, to discover
<lifeless> barry-away: I know its because its 'on teams'
<lifeless> barry-away: but I (and everyone I know) thinks 'on projects'
<MTecknology> I'm trying to do a report about the benefits of Launchpad... I need to find some expert opinion articles explaining why it's great. Any suggestions?
<rockstar> MTecknology, what kind of report?
<MTecknology> rockstar: why launchpad is better than w/e anyone else is using - school essay kinda thing
<rockstar> MTecknology, I wrote a blog post (coincidentally about the same time I came aboard the Launchpad team) about an project I work on that switched to Launchpad and why it was good.
 * rockstar looks for it.
<MTecknology> rockstar: I need expert opinions, so that would work great
<rockstar> MTecknology, well, I'm not an expert, per say.
<rockstar> http://theironlion.net/archive/how-launchpad-helped-entertainer-leave-atmosphere/
<MTecknology> I wonder if I'll ever be one of those super beings that can work with you guys
<MTecknology> and a squirrel somewhere in Saskatchewan[...] heh?
<theholyduck> rockstar, question is. why would any sane programmer
<theholyduck> interface with gstreamer?
 * theholyduck is looking at entertainer?
<rockstar> theholyduck, I actually enjoy working with gstreamer.  It's relatively simple.
<theholyduck> rockstar, but its slow and without features :P
<theholyduck> and in the end you're going to be usinv libav* via it anyway
<theholyduck> why not just cut out the middle man?
<rockstar> Entertainer is still pretty experimental, but gstreamer is fast enough for our needs, and has all the features we need.
<theholyduck> .ass rendering? deinterlacing?
<theholyduck> the ability to use h264 with any actual speed?
<theholyduck> etc?
<theholyduck> im fairly sure the answer to all those are no :P
<MTecknology> I think it's funny how people complain about how LP isn't open sourced yet... canonical keeps putting a massive amount of work into it, at a pace that outweighs what a larger community could do, and it pretty much does exactly what it's supposed to, while staying free....
<theholyduck> rockstar, if you used libav* directly you could get a up to date svn version or a -mt version
<MTecknology> rockstar: "That's WHY Launchpad is to me." s/WHY/WHAT/
<theholyduck> thus massivly speeding up playback on slow systems
<theholyduck> seriously gstreamer is all the disadvantages of ffmpeg with none of the advantages
<rockstar> MTecknology, Launchpad will be open source in July.  We're working hard on it.
<rockstar> theholyduck, you're welcome to voice your opinions in #entertainer
<MTecknology> rockstar: I know, I just don't see why people freak out about it so much
<MTecknology> You guys could keep it closed up for another 10 years and I wouldn't freak out
<MTecknology> then people go and complain about how you're not opening up every part of it....
<MTecknology> sorry, that's more of a rant
<lifeless> MTecknology: http://swik.net/Launchpad+PBXT too
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> rockstar: 183 words that article added to my paper
<rockstar> MTecknology, I'm sorry.
<MTecknology> of a 1250 minumum
<MTecknology> rockstar: that's awesome
<MTecknology> rockstar: I write things in a very concentrated summary. I was figuring 1/2 that at most :)
<MTecknology> now to create a value chain model....
<MTecknology> Does a Value Chain model exist for Launchpad?
<lamalex> Is there scheduled downtime right now?
<rockstar> lamalex, what kind of problems are you having?
<lamalex> rockstar: I'm trying to do code reviews, and everything is timing out
<rockstar> lamalex, sounds like edge is getting updated.
<lamalex> that would explain it
<lamalex> i'll hop over to normal
<lamalex> much better
<lamalex> thanks rockstar
<rockstar> lamalex, sure.
<lamalex> rockstar: is there a LOC limit to the difs shown in the review page?
<lamalex> mine is getting cut off around 1400 lines
<rockstar> lamalex, link?
<lamalex> https://code.launchpad.net/~cszikszoy/do-plugins/fandfignore/+merge/4053
<lamalex> was also the case in edge
<spm> lamalex: are you finding it "un-slow" again?
<lamalex> spm: seems better yes
<lamalex> thank you :)
<spm> lamalex: np! thank you for making me verify that all the edge servers had restarted post the edge update - one hadn't and was gumming the works for the rest. :-/
<lamalex> happy to help
<cjwatson> kiko: are the LP translations team sprinting this week or something? I was hoping to get some urgent attention to bug 336063, but don't see any of the relevant people in /lastlog
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336063 in rosetta "translation import acknowledgements spam me every hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063
<cjwatson> it's been sending me around 800 mails a day for two days now
<BjornT> cjwatson: yes, they are sprinting. they should be online in an hour or so.
<kiko> cjwatson, yeah, it's the timezone which is getting to you
<kiko> and it should be some 2.5h actually
<beuno> cjwatson, hi. I'm about to go and pick up everyone for the sprint. I'll let them know.
<cjwatson> thanks, I appreciate it
<mvo> danilos: hi, I get mails from rosetta now for packages that I uploaded and that contain po/pot files. a lot of mails :) is that intentional?
<danilos> mvo: yes, you guys asked about it (bug 286359)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286359 in rosetta "notify package uploader of import failures" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286359
<danilo-sprint> mvo: cjwatson already filed a bug which references one problem that would make the problem worse
<mvo> danilo-sprint: I got mails for everything, not only failed imports (I think failed ones are fine of course)
<danilo-sprint> mvo: yeah, they are useful for debugging as well, and even successful imports sometimes have a few messages there were not imported because of problems
<danilo-sprint> mvo: anyway, this was announced on blog.launchpad.net and you can easily filter by the sender (rosetta@launchpad.net)
 * danilo-sprint -> sprint
<mneptok> danilo-sprint: where?
 * mneptok hopes Montreal
<mvo> danilo-sprint: uhm, ok. I just got ~60 mails for gnome-app-install, I think it would be nice to be able to opt out of the successful import mails, but I will file a sperate whishlist item about it
<cjwatson> mvo: there's a separate bug for that already
<mvo> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<mneptok> OK, Canonicalians ... who is in Montreal sprinting this week?! i want to come have lunch with all of you. :)
<cjwatson> danilo-sprint: for the record, we only asked for failures :-P
<mneptok> cjwatson: explains how you got my CV.
<cjwatson> mvo: bug 335831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335831 in rosetta "New translation import notification system is wrong on many levels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335831
<mvo> haha
<mvo> (for the title)
<mneptok> mvo: missing *SO*
<cjwatson> mneptok: CV> heh
 * mneptok beams brightly at cjwatson 
<cjwatson> danilo-sprint: my bug is definitely different from mvo's, assuming that he only got one batch rather than an infinite loop of them
<MiserySalin> someone wants to hear music? ;-) http://streamdrag.com/d_JBTh0Kmx6II
<MTecknology> any rubber duckies around?
<MTecknology> I was wondering if someone could enable the loco-drupal-old-ignore project so I can mark things obselete in there? There are blueprints and things in there that are linked to other branches, but I can't edit them at all.
<MTecknology> actually - that seems like a bug report?? that anything in a deactivated project linked to something else is still viewable?
<MTecknology> or all the the ducks still sleeping/going home?
<LarstiQ> gah, lauchpad.net is not launchpad.net
<MTecknology> LarstiQ: I';ve been doing that exact same typo for a while
<adiroiban> MTecknology: try to talk with kiko
<adiroiban> I know he has create the alias for drupal-loco
<duairc> Hey, I was just wondering, are ppa packages built straight away after you upload them or do you have to wait a while?
<MTecknology> kiko: you around?
<MTecknology> adiroiban: ya, kiko may want to destroy my fingers pretty soon
<adiroiban> :)
<maxb> duairc: Look here to see whether there are PPA builds available at any given time, or if builds are queuing up: https://launchpad.net/+builds
<maxb> Unfortunately you can't (yet) see the actual contents of the PPA buildqueue, only the summary telling you how many builds are queued on each arch
<duairc> maxb: Cool, thanks. I (think) I've uploaded my source package correctly - should ppa.launchpad.com/duairc 404 even if the packages aren't built yet?
<duairc> This is my first time doing any ppa stuff so it's quite likely that I'm doing it worng.
<duairc> *wrong
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/~duairc/+archive/ppa
<duairc> Yeah, that says I haven't uploaded anything... dput seemed to work okay though.
<maxb> If you've not got an email ~5 minutes after uploading, then either the email's stuck in the metaphorical pipework of the internet, or the upload processing failed before it could identify who you are by the gpg signature of the .changes file
<maxb> duairc: The first thing you should check is that the .changes you uploaded is properly signed, *and* the gpg key you signed it with is associated with your launchpad account
<duairc> I am almost certain of those two things
<MTecknology> kiko: I love you, if you love me back, please say hi
<duairc> maxb: Actually, I've figured out the problem now, it was something really silly, thanks for your help though!
<imyojimbo> hi, is there an admin here that can delete a branch attached to my user?
<Ursinha> imyojimbo, is the branch hosted in launchpad? if so, you can delete that yourself
<imyojimbo> i dont think i can, because couple of months ago an admin deleted the project that this branch beloned to
<imyojimbo> manually
<imyojimbo> and now i dont really see where is the delete button
<Ursinha> imyojimbo, do you have the branch link, please?
<imyojimbo> for this leftover branch
<imyojimbo> https://code.launchpad.net/~eyalw/jquicksilver/head
<Ursinha> imyojimbo, do you see two icons in the right side of the title "Main Development Branch"?
<Ursinha> I can't because I have no access to that
<imyojimbo> oh, lol
<Ursinha> :)
<imyojimbo> herer it is!
<Ursinha> :D
<imyojimbo> small little devil
<Ursinha> cool
<imyojimbo> thanks : )
<imyojimbo> that was lame : )
<Ursinha> no problem imyojimbo
<Ursinha> glad that helped you  :)
<imyojimbo> another question, i've been working on a branch ~eyalw/mb/trunk , and now i wish to let the mb-team read/write access to it
<imyojimbo> do i need to open a new branch registered to the team, and copy the files to it? or is there another way
<maxb> imyojimbo: just change its owner in the web ui, I think.
<cjwatson> yes; then the branch will be renamed to ~mb-team/mb/trunk, so you'll need to adjust your local branch configuration
<imyojimbo> what is my local branch conf.
<imyojimbo> u mean with bzr?
<cjwatson> imyojimbo: yes
<cjwatson> i.e. 'bzr push --remember lp:~mb-team/mb/trunk' (if you're using an ordinary local branch) or 'bzr bind lp:~mb-team/mb/trunk' (if you're using a checkout)
<cjwatson> otherwise it'll try to push to the wrong place next time you commit locally
<imyojimbo> thanks
<imyojimbo> hmm.. i think i did something wrong :/    look at this before and after: http://cl1p.net/bzr/
<cumulus007> Hi, how to change the Wiki URL of a LP project?
<cumulus007> I set this wiki url for a loong time ago, and I want to change it now, but I can't find where to do this
<imyojimbo> in https://launchpad.net/<project_id>/+edit
<cumulus007> there's nothing about the wiki url there
<kiko> I need to go home, will ttyiab
<imyojimbo> cumulus007, i see a field "Wiki URL:(optional)
<cumulus007> well, appearantly that link doesn't show up when you have already set a wiki url
<cumulus007> link/text box
<imyojimbo> oh
<cumulus007> so, LP fails (again and again)
<mneptok> cumulus007: i just set the Wiki for a project and can edit it from the +edit page
<Ursinha> me too
<mneptok> oh, edge for me. Ursinha?
<Ursinha> mneptok, edge too
<mneptok> Ursinha: not my job to test production vs. edge. have fun! :P
<Ursinha> haha, thanks mneptok
<Ursinha> cumulus007, are you trying that on launchpad.net or edge?
<mneptok> whoa, weird. "haha, thanks" is pt-br for "i hate you." i had no idea.
<cumulus007> Edge, is that testing stuff?
<mneptok> cumulus007: right. beta server for pre-release stuff. but this should be working everywhere.
<al-maisan> mneptok: careful .. we have a sizable pt-br LP contingent ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<mneptok> al-maisan: they'll learn to say "haha, thanks" to me, too ;)
<Ursinha> lol
<MTecknology> kiko: reping
<mneptok> and now i know what it means.
<Ursinha> cumulus007, so you're in edge
<al-maisan> mneptok: you even seem to like it ;)
<cumulus007> It's the same on the normal site
<Ursinha> cumulus007, have you tried to change the wiki url to see if it works?
<Ursinha> cumulus007, do you have the link of the project, please?
<cumulus007> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-nl
<Ursinha> hmm, this is a team, not a project
<Ursinha> but let me see
<cumulus007> Oh never mind
<cumulus007> it's fixed
<cumulus007> I got to go to +editwikinames
<Ursinha> :)
<cumulus007> but, that's a bug
<andrea-bs> cumulus007: yes, it's bug 260041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260041 in launchpad-foundations "+editwikinames page is not linked in team's page" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260041
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mpt> Does anyone know who or what <https://launchpad.net/~notifications> is?
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> mpt, I don't know, let me see
<mpt> Ursinha, I discovered it because it was subscribed to the <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD> wiki page, so I thought maybe it was subscribed to all blueprint-linked specs. But then I realized the NotifyOSD page isn't linked to a blueprint.
<matsubara> mpt, if you still have a LP tree see doc/spec-mail-exploder.txt
<mpt> matsubara, ah, I see, thanks! Maybe that account's description could be updated with a wee explanation?
<matsubara> mpt, yep. we need a admin to do that though
<Jeff_Martin> Hello
<Jeff_Martin> I would like to see if something is possible from Launchpad
<beuno> Jeff_Martin, we're listening!
<Jeff_Martin> I would like to be able to export data from: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<beuno> Jeff_Martin, what specifically?
<Jeff_Martin> The languages that are (un)translated, to help automate the UWN data collection
<Jeff_Martin> Usually the top five
<beuno> danilo-sprint, ^
<beuno> do we have something in the API?
<Jeff_Martin> beuno: I have to get going to class, I will come back later and ask again.
<danilo-sprint> Jeff_Martin: you want to get statistics?
<Jeff_Martin> yeah statistics, something we can crunch out
<danilo-sprint> Jeff_Martin: unfortunately, you would have to parse HTML for that so far, we'll be adding API to allow that
<Jeff_Martin> Yeah, we are pasting now, OK -- Thank you Very Much! I await the new API
<Jeff_Martin> Great work BTW, love Lauchpad
<Jeff_Martin> Bye
<laszlok_work> bug #255190 was marked for expiration 149 days ago, but the janitor hasn't expired it yet. Any idea why? This is also happening for other bugs in Jokosher project.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255190 in jokosher "a aahhggg message" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255190
<LarstiQ> laszlok_work: doe the janitor do anything at all for Jokosher?
<laszlok_work> it used to expire bugs for us, i havent noticed it do anything in a while
<laszlok_work> expire bugs is still enabled in project details though
<imyojimbo> can someone help me with this: http://cl1p.net/bzr/
<beuno> imyojimbo, bzr push lp:~/new/path --remember
<laszlok_work> imyojimbo: if you want to change the push branch just do 'bzr push lp:~mb-team/mb/trunk --remember' no?
<beuno> or edit ~/.bazaar/loctions.cong manually
<imyojimbo> and how do i set back the local repository "c:\mb"
<beuno> imyojimbo, as we said
<beuno> bzr push/pull LOCATION --remember
<imyojimbo> im  a little confused, sorry. there are 2 repos, one local, "c:\mb" and one online "~mb-team\mb\trunk" how do i set back each
<maxb> you keep asking the questions and you keep getting given the answer, what don't you like about it? :-)
<laszlok_work> imyojimbo: if you want both local and online repos to be identical, just pull from lp:~mb-team/mb/trunk. You could even just delete the lcaol dir and branch from that online one
<imyojimbo> maybe i just dont understand the reading of the bzr info command. what is the meaning of "related branches" and the 'repo checkout root' and a
<laszlok_work> imyojimbo: related branches is the urls it uses for push if you don't specify one
<laszlok_work> 'bzr push' will translate to 'bzr push bzr+ssh://eyalw@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eeyalw/mb/trunk/'
<leonel> Hello :  Do  I need to import  my ppa  archive  keys to upload a new package   .. haven't uploaded any since before ppa had keys for my archive
<laszlok_work> imyojimbo: the repository checkout root is same as repository branch above, but because  you use the 'bind' command, it changed it from a branch to a checkout
<Ursinha> hi leonel
<Ursinha> leonel, have you read the help page? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Ursinha> there it explains how to set everything up to use a PPA
<leonel> Ursinha:  I had  uploaded packages before  but now I got this error
<leonel> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<imyojimbo> :/ whats the difference between a branch and a checkout
<beuno> imyojimbo, a branch is independant and a checkout is bound to it's parent branch
<imyojimbo> oh
<imyojimbo> i think i got it , so how do i turn it back to a branch
<beuno> bzr reconfigure --standalone
<beuno> er
<beuno> no
<beuno> bzr reconfigure --branch
<beuno> bzr help reconfigure
<beuno> that should help  :)
<imyojimbo> thanks
<Ursinha> leonel, let me read the docs :)
<maxb> leonel: In response to what action did you get that error?
<maxb> leonel: The new keys only relate to people trusting downloads *from* your PPA, not in any way to uploads
<leonel> maxb:  dput my-ppa   cherokee_0.99.2-1~jaunty~ppa1.dsc
<maxb> leonel: You're supposed to dput .changes files, not .dsc files. Also, it sounds like your .dsc was not signed
<leonel> yes   and when I issue  with  cherokee_0.99.2-1~jaunty~ppa1_source.changes
<leonel> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<leonel> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<leonel> Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc)
<leonel> that's the error
<leonel> and  the packages  are signed
<leonel> this is the  archive  I maintain since november approx   https://edge.launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ppa
<maxb> you're totally sure both the .changes and the .dsc contain a signature within them?
<leonel> maxb: I'll check that   thank you
<vadi2> my projects translations have been in the import queue for nearly a week now (https://translations.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/main/+imports)
<vadi2> Can they be looked at anytime soon... ?
<MTecknology> kiko is gone? :(
<MTecknology> he went the whole day ignoring me :P
 * leonel tells  leonel that  HE must  sign a changes file not a DSC  file to upload to his ppa ..
<duairc> Hey, I think I'm missing something, but how do I make packages in my PPA available for multiple serieses (eg both jaunty and intrepid)?
<duairc> Do I have to make separate packages?
<vadi2> it looks like that from the current ppas
<leonel> duairc: yes .. you need to  make packages for each ..
<leonel> duairc: and by doing that  check the package dependencies  for the older ubuntu versions
<leonel> duairc: you can start by doing the  Jaunty or intrepid package then do the backport to hardy and dapper
<duairc> leonel: Okay, I'm only really interested in jaunty and intrepid for the moment though. I'm just a bit confused to how I say "this source package is for this series"
<leonel> when you make your package
<leonel> when editing  your changelog with  dch -i or dch -e   there you tell what ubuntu version is
<leonel> duairc: check : https://edge.launchpad.net/~cherokee-webserver/+archive/ppa
<leonel> cherokee (0.98.1-1~hardy~ppa3) hardy; urgency=low
<leonel> cherokee (0.98.1-1~intrepid~ppa2) intrepid; urgency=low
<maxb> Note, that if you think you can get away with building on intrepid and running on jaunty, you could just build on intrepid and then copy the binaries to the jaunty series once built
<maxb> (using the LP web interface or API)
<leonel> maxb: that's great !!
<maxb> Not all packages can build on one series and run on a later one, though
<g__> hello
<g__> how do I use the bzr launchpad-login? What is my username? is it my profile name or openID login
<wgrant> g__: The name in the URL of your profile.
<Ursinha> g__, it's your profile name
<Ursinha> the one after ~
<Ursinha> like mine is ursinha :)
<vadi2> my projects translations have been in the import queue for nearly a week now (https://translations.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/main/+imports)
<vadi2> Can they be looked at anytime soon... ?
<g__> aha great thank you
<Ursinha> vadi2, can you open a question for that, please? I'm listing all these translation requests and will talk to translation people about it
<vadi2> Alright
<kalosaurusrex> I have a question for an admin.  My project team would like to get some support information and we are wondering if there is an API or some how to pull all of the answers data?
<kalosaurusrex> anyone anyone? :)
<vadi2> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<vadi2> but I don't think it does answers yet
<vadi2> yeah it doesn't atm. (I'm waiting for when it gets translations)
<Ursinha> vadi2 is right, it doesn't support answers
<kalosaurusrex> okay thanks guys :)
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I've a package in my PPA for intrepid
<ploum> how can I upload the same version but for Jaunty ?
<qsi> is there a way to upload files to the download section of a series without using the web interface?
<Ursinha> qsi, I don't think so
<jamesh> upload them somewhere else and tell Launchpad where to find them
<jamesh> it'll check every night
<qsi> Ursinha: pitty, whenever I push a revision I need to package my release into a tar each time and upload it, ..
<qsi> jamesh: ok I'll have a look at that, ...
<Ursinha> this is cool jamesh
<jamesh> qsi: in the release series details form, you can specify a URL pattern that will match the release tarballs.  It will even produce releases under the series for you
<qsi> jamesh: ic, i'll have a look at that
<qsi> thanks for the tip
<AdamDH> I have a package I would like in my ppa, just reading the TOC, can I have a package with a binary inside it? its proprietary code so they just ship a binary
<mwhudson> ppas are for free software i'm pretty sure...
<bac> qsi: you can also upload files via the API.  there is a recipe for doing that on the launchpad blog.
<Ursinha> bac, AdamDH was asking about packaging proprietary software
<qsi> bac: thanks
<bac> AdamDH: as mwhudson stated, PPAs, like the rest of Launchpad, are for free software only -- unless you purchase a commercial-use license.  I can give you the details on that if you're interested.
<AdamDH> I expected that was the case, I will leave it out my ppa
<AdamDH> thanks for the help
<Ursinha> thanks bac
<Ursinha> netsplit pain
<maxb> Hmm... if something's OK for Ubuntu restricted, is that ok for a PPA ?
<maxb> Yes, according to https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<maxb> So the question concerns the redistributability of AdamDH's binary blob
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2009-03-03
<poolie> jml/thumper: what does "most interesting" mean in the branch listing?
<jml> poolie: what do you think it means?
<thumper> :)
<jml> poolie: so, I guess you aren't interested any more. It's the default sort order, that puts series branches at the beginning.
<MTecknology> There's nothing we can do about it but wait though
<MTecknology> wrong chan
<poolie> jml ok i thought so
<poolie> i probably even suggested that name and ordering
<jml> poolie: yeah, I think so :)
<roy_hobbs> Hey, if I'm commenting in a bug, how do I reference a bug properly so that it shows up as a link to that bug?
<Ursinha> argh
<MTecknology> Ursinha: hi
<Ursinha> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> Ursinha: why the argh?
<Ursinha> because I was going to answer roy_hobbs question, but he was already gone
<MTecknology> i was too :P
<wgrant> I tried about two minutes after he left :(
<Ursinha> wgrant, frustrating, isn't it?
<wgrant> Yes.
<mwhudson> some people don't really get irc
<MTecknology> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MTecknology> :D
<Ursinha> MTecknology, I wish I had one of that in #ubuntu-br :P
<mwhudson> yes, but the people who need that message by definition aren't the ones who are going to read it :)
<mwhudson> well, people like roy_hobbs anyway
<mwhudson> there are other ways of not getting irc that make it appropriate i guess :)
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I can drop my bot in there if you want - but it's an english only bot
<Ursinha> that's the problem :( I have to take time to translate one
<rockstar> Ursinha, there's this webapp that I know about that makes it really easy to translate applications...
<Ursinha> mwhudson, I was more thinking of other kind of people that come and start cursing if no one answers
<mwhudson> Ursinha: right yes
<Ursinha> mwhudson, like "what community is that? what about neighbourhood and yada yada yada"
<MTecknology> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ursinha> uia
<MTecknology> is that french?
<Ursinha> rockstar, lol
<Ursinha> MTecknology, plain portuguese :)
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> !-patience
<ubottu> patience is <alias> behaviour - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 15:48:16 - last edited by LjL on 2007-11-04 18:30:29
<MTecknology> Ursinha: behavior-#ubuntu-br is <reply>Aguarde uma resposta.
<MTecknology> I don't know how well it translates, but - As pessoas aqui são voluntários, sua atitude deve reflectir isso. As respostas nem sempre estão disponíveis. Ver http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<poolie> i'm just loving the new edit-in-place on bug titles
<MTecknology> poolie: check out what's coming
<poolie> mm?
<poolie> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #launchpad's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MTecknology> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/239
<poolie> meh
<poolie> i don't want flying cars
<MTecknology> I think that's what we're getting
<poolie> i mean i'm sure it'll be cool but i'd rather an incremental step that fixes the current pain points
<poolie> but that's just me
<Ursinha> MTecknology, that translates pretty well
<Ursinha> perfectly
<MTecknology> Ursinha: awesome - google wins again
<Ursinha> except for the "reflectir" that is pt from Portugal
<Ursinha> in pt-br it's "refletir"
<Ursinha> MTecknology, how does that work? you add a rule to the bot that if it's called in a channel foo the message will be bar?
<MTecknology> JanC: that's what I was asking :P
<MTecknology> JanC: heh - tab complete usually keeps me in the right channel;
<MTecknology> Ursinha: ya
<Ursinha> MTecknology, cool :)
<Ursinha> can I try that in ubuntu-br?
<MTecknology> bot: factoid-#channel is this
<MTecknology> Ursinha: I don't know why not, I'm not an op there though
<MTecknology> or ever in there
<Ursinha> do you need op for that?
<Ursinha> I'm an op there
<MTecknology> no, but you need control over the bot
<MTecknology> just do it
<MTecknology> if it's anything like mine, at worst it will forward a request to the people who can edit it
<AnAnt> Hello, thanks for project rename, now I have a question, that project had a bzr branch
<AnAnt> I checked out this bzr on my laptop using (that was before project rename): bzr co lp:~ubuntume.team/ubuntume/sabily-keyring
<AnAnt> now that URL changed to:   lp:~ubuntume.team/sabily/sabily-keyring
<AnAnt> so I tried to do: bzr switch lp:~ubuntume.team/sabily/sabily-keyring , but I got this error:
<AnAnt> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to target of bound branch BzrBranch6('file:///home/ant1/Projects/sabily/sabily-keyring/') => bzr+ssh://aelmahmoudy@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntume.team/ubuntume/sabily-keyring/: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://aelmahmoudy@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntume.team/ubuntume/sabily-keyring/".
<AnAnt> what should I do >
<AnAnt> ?
<spm> AnAnt: hrmmmm. at this stage I haven't migrated the team - want to verify with you before we destroy the old list etc. :-)
<AnAnt> spm: oh, hello !
<AnAnt> spm: I'm not jMehdi
<AnAnt> spm: but I'll forward your response to the team's mailing list
<spm> AnAnt: cool, that would be great
<AnAnt> spm: do you have an answer for my question ?
<spm> AnAnt: not yet - still looking around to see what's what
<spm> mwhudson: jml: can either of you guys assist?
<spm> AnAnt: I suspect you don't actually need to do the switch ?
<mwhudson> AnAnt: try 'bzr unbind'
<AnAnt> mwhudson: ok, I've done bzr unbind, then bzr switch ...., and I got this:  bzr: ERROR: Cannot switch a branch, only a checkout.
<mwhudson> AnAnt: then bzr bind <new location>
<AnAnt> oh, ok
<AnAnt> that worked ! thanks !
<AnAnt> spm: how much time will that mailing list stuff take ?
<AnAnt> spm: we'll have to tell the team to stop using the list for some time, right ?
<spm> AnAnt: shouldn't take more than 10-20 minutes max I'd expect.
<spm> AnAnt: well. sorta. it's more I have to destroy it to do the name change :-(
<spm> So it'll have the new sabily name/branding vs ubuntume
<AnAnt> spm: and how could we re-import the archives ?
<AnAnt> & subscribers ?
<spm> AnAnt: that I'll do - both - is probably the "hardest" part. We have an incantation to make it so.
<AnAnt> ok
<spm> the subscribers, I'll manually re-add. you're not that big a group
<spm> and that way, they'll all get notice of the new list
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<spm> np!
<AnAnt> ok,  your response got forwarded to the list
<spm> cool, any q's that arise from that, just add to that answer/rename request
<AnAnt> ok, thanks !
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lool> Hey folks, remote bug watches on the GNOME bug tracker don't seem to work well
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/332840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332840 in gnulib "$(SHELL) config.status broken" [Undecided,In progress]
<lool> The upstream bugs have been updated since a while now and Launchpad didn't pick the updates
<cjwatson> adeuring: is bug 336063 something you can look into? the Rosetta guys are sprinting and thus ignoring me, and I think it's kind of urgent
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336063 in rosetta "translation import acknowledgements spam me every hour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063
<adeuring> cjwatson: I am not familiar with rosetta, but I'll see what I can do
<gmb> lool: That sounds like bug 300634 is biting us again. Thanks for letting us know.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300634 in malone "Bug watches aren't getting updated in an ordered fashion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300634
<adeuring> lool: thanks for the hint! seems to be bug 300634
<lool> Thanks
<aboSamoor> I have a launchpad personal repo, I was updating from my Laptop. I branched it on my PC and I want to commit, what I have to do ?
<aboSamoor> please, can anyone help me ?
<adeuring> aboSamoor: "bzr commit; bzr push"
<aboSamoor> adeuring: I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/125697/
<adeuring> aboSamoor: Do you have the same SSH keys on your laptop and your desktop machine?
<aboSamoor> adeuring: I am new to all control version systems. I did not do anything to my PC other than branch, launchpad-login, commit, and trying now to push
<adeuring> aboSamoor: You sent your personal SSH keys from your laptop to Launchpad
<adeuring> aboSamoor: Launchpad uses this key when you make an SSH concection to bazaar.lp.net
<aboSamoor> adeuring: I think yes. https://launchpad.net/~rmyeid/+sshkeys
<adeuring> aboSamoor: OK, you need the same key on your desktop
<adeuring> aboSamoor: so, assuming that you donz have a really complex SSH setup, just copy ~/.ssh from your laptop to your desktop
<adeuring> aboSamoor: BUT
<lool> Wow just got mass spammed by rosetta
<lool> Subject: Translation import - Slovenian (sl) - gettext-tools in Ubuntu Jaunty package "gettext"
<adeuring> aboSamoor: to be sure, rename the existing directory ~/.ssh on your desktop
<lool> I uploaded the gettext package and received 74 emails as a result
<adeuring> aboSamoor: so that you have a backup in the case something goes wrong
<adeuring> aboSamoor: Technically, it should be enough to copy the files id_rsa, id_rsa.pub resp. id_dsa and id_dsa.pub
<aboSamoor> adeuring: Thanks. I will try it now :)
<wgrant> lool: The Translations team is conveniently sprinting and ignoring the fact that people like cjwatson have many thousands of useless emails.
<adeuring> lool: I tried to give the Rosetta devs a nte, but can't reach them :( They are sprinting..
<cjwatson> my personal problem is somewhat independent from lool's
<cjwatson> it is the fact that there is an infinite-looping translation import
<bigger> hello
<andol> From what I can take it this particular build got caught in a build server reinstall. What is the easiest/cleanest way to recover? Delete the entire package and upload a new version, or is there something more creative which can be done?
<andol> https://launchpad.net/~andol/+archive/ppa/+build/889636
 * al-maisan wonders what "Disabled for Enablement" means..?
<al-maisan> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/fermium
<cjwatson> al-maisan: some of the PPA build machines are also used for server hardware enablement testing (i.e. making sure that server hardware works well with current versions of Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> andol: do you not have a "retry build" link?
<cjwatson> andol: actually, it's marked as "needs building" now, so it should be in the queue to rebuild at some point
<cjwatson> I don't think you have to do anything
<andol> ok
<andol> (no, can't find any "retry build". Of course I didn't sleep anything this night, so it's quite possible I'm missing something really obvious)
<adeuring> andol: I asked Celso, he says that th eproblem is now fixed.
<andol> Actually, while we were talking the build got built :)
<andol> If there were someone who did something, thanks.
<cjwatson> andol: indeed, you'd only see "retry build" if it had actually failed I think
<c_korn> is lp currently down?
<elmo> c_korn: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net
<c_korn> elmo: thanks, never heard of that page. no I need to figure out why only lp needs ages to load
<fab2> gmb: are you here?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is bug watches not updating a known issue?
<seb128> or not in reasonable timeframe
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/bugs/300634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300634 in malone "Bug watches aren't getting updated in an ordered fashion" [High,In progress]
<jkakar> Ursinha: Heya. :)
<Ursinha> jkakar, :)
<Ursinha> soooo
<jkakar> Ursinha: I've wondered before if I there's a way to register projects (for the purposes of registering VCS imports) that doesn't make it seem like I'm the maintainer?
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> jkakar, I don't know, but I can't think of a way now
<jkakar> Ursinha: Okay, so I'm probably not doing anything obviously wrong, then. :)
<savvas> jkakar: ask someone from the authors of the program you want to register to register it at launchpad :)
<savvas> you are allowed to register them yourself though
<savvas> no harm in that :P
<beuno> jkakar, it's ok to do that
<jkakar> savvas: I wondered about that.  One the one hand, it feels like the polite thing to do.  On the the, it feels like bothering someone just because I want a VCS import.
<beuno> if upstream authors want to claim them, we will want to give control to them though
<jkakar> beuno: Awesome.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<liw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/150963 shows the bug as confirmed/unknown in the Evolution project (that's upstream), and Fix released/wishlist on Ubuntu. because of the upstream status, it shows up in the list of bugs related to me.  is there something I can to get it off the list?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150963 in evolution "evolution should allow me to configure it to not switch emails/folders when space is pressed at the end of a message" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<gustavonarea> Hello. Somebody filled a ticket for a package I maintain. The ticket is valid but it's totally unreleated to my package. I marked the issue as "invalid" for my package, but I still receive updates for that ticket. How can I get unsubscribed?
<gustavonarea> Here's the ticket, just in case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/turbogearshub/+bug/333182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333182 in virtualenv "Virtualenv installation crashes on Vista" [Undecided,New]
 * wgrant didn't expect to see lazr.{publication,canonicalurl} yet...
<beuno> wgrant, we like surprising you
<wgrant> beuno: I like that sort of surprise.
<beuno> wgrant, well, we like you too
<beuno> so it works out for everyone
<savvas> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/Crypto/Hash/SHA.py:6: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead
<savvas> I suppose bzr will be updated :)
<savvas> woops, wrong channel :P
<savvas> #bazaar right?
<LarstiQ> #bzr
<savvas> thanks
 * wgrant WTFs at r7867
<wgrant> Why are you implementing a proprietary niceness wrapper around a Free library produced by your own company?
<mwhudson> because our uses of storm are not everyones uses of storm
<wgrant> But they are also probably not noone's uses of storm.
<rockstar> wgrant, how are you seeing those revisions, out of curiosity.
<wgrant> rockstar: dev.launchpad.net, the test plans.
<wgrant> There's no actual public Launchpad changelog, so one has to read through them to see what you've fixed this month.
<jml> wgrant: we had a long chat with the storm guys about it
<jml> wgrant: and they said they didn't want it.
<wgrant> jml: I see...
<jml> wgrant: also, we were behind our Satanic ritual quota for the month
<elmo> jml: but, I thought March was the month LP got the "auto-enable your laptop's webcam" feature?
<mwhudson> elmo: sssh
<wgrant> jml: Indeed, you're going to have to start doing a lot of evil stuff to compensate for LGPL3ing all these bits.
<elmo> damn it, -ECHAN
<rockstar> elmo, wgrant spies on us, why can't we reciprocate?  :)
<mwhudson> "introducing the new, revenue generating, launchpad-blackmail team..."
 * wgrant is pleased that his laptop is sufficiently old to not have one :P
<marvs> what's lp:project as real url?
<mwhudson> mars: it depends!
<mwhudson> marvs, rather
<thumper> :)
<marvs> on what?
<thumper> marvs: the branch associated with the product series
<marvs> i want the trunk of lp:human-icon-theme
<thumper> marvs: then go `bzr branch lp:human-icon-theme`
<mwhudson> marvs: alternatively, look at code.launchpad.net/human-icon-theme
<mwhudson> it will be the top branch in the listing
<thumper> marvs: https://edge.launchpad.net/human-icon-theme/trunk says the associated branch is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/human-icon-theme/ubuntu
<thumper> marvs: which sayts: "Get this branch: bzr branch lp:human-icon-theme"
#launchpad 2009-03-04
<mrooney1> Whoa, bugs I tag don't show up in my related bugs?
<mrooney1> that is surprising!
<rockstar> mrooney1, tagging bugs is a little funny right now.
<mrooney1> rockstar: is that information lost forever currently, or can it be picked up later?
<rockstar> mrooney1, no idea.  I'm not on the bugs team.
<mrooney1> oh ok
<mrooney1> well it was only a fluke because I forgot to subscribe to it
<mrooney1> as long as I remember that, I can still find it in my related bugs
<mrooney1> so I will just try extra hard on that one
<AnAnt> spm: Hello
<fab2> Hello, is Graham here?
<BjornT> fab2: you're probably looking for gmb, who might not be around for another few hours.
<fab2> BjornT: OK, thanks
<fab2> I'll come later thne, he was in charge of my problems
<AnAnt> spm: Hello, jMehdi seems busy, so can I ask you to go ahead with ubuntume.team renaming ?
<wgrant> noodles775: It looks like something far more sinister than debian-installer superseding itself... the build status doesn't seem to be leaving ACCEPTED.
<wgrant> So it's probably accepted again each time the publisher runs, and thus really does legitimately supersede itself...
<noodles775> wgrant: ouch
<wgrant> Things superseding themselves are a normalish Soyuz bug. They happen once a year or so and break large chunks of the archive for a while.
<noodles775> al-maisan: ^^^^ have there been any changes recently to the publishing that could cause what wgrant describes above?
<noodles775> wgrant: But I'm guessing it shouldn't be accepted if there are translation import errors right?
<al-maisan> noodles775: not that I know of.
<al-maisan> I understand this is not very pleasant but let's take the time to analyse it properly.
<noodles775> al-maisan: yep.
<andresmujica1> good morning, is there a way to get a list of all the ~4000 teams at launchpad ?
<andresmujica1> also where can i find some guidelines to create a team?
<No`> hello Launchpad
<mrevell-sprint> hello No`
<mneptok> mrevell-sprint: you in Montreal?
<mrevell-sprint> mneptok: Buenos Aires
<mneptok> ach so.
 * mneptok is trying to coordinate a lunch with the Montreal sprinters.
<mneptok> mrevell-sprint: you have a *much* better location, IMO.
<mneptok> ;)
<mrevell-sprint> ah :)
<mneptok> (e.g. -19C here at the mo')
<beuno> we even got him some rain so he wouldn't get home sick
<mneptok> heheheheh
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bac> good morning LP
<jpds> Morning bac
<bac> hi jpds
<cjwatson> wgrant: turned out to be due to the custom upload code failing, because we'd created an "alpha-5" subdirectory in installer-*/ for Jaunty Alpha 5 publishing, which failed to parse as a version
<cjwatson> wgrant: Celso's nobbled it to ignore version parsing failures there
<scrutr> can launchpad be used to host non-ubuntu/linux/unix projects (still open source)?
<salgado> scrutr, sure!
<scrutr> cool :)
<exarkun> Can I have Launchpad not send me emails about bugs in projects which also "affects" a project I'm a developer on if the bug in the project I'm a developer on is fixed upstream already?
<exarkun> Also, for some reason Launchpad isn't detecting the status of upstream bugs for Twisted.  Who should I talk to about that?
<abli> Hi! what does 'not running dinstall' mean when I upload a package to my PPA? also: where can I check when it is going to be built? (i.e. build progress)
<abli> ah. apparently I was too impatient to wait for the 'accepted' mail. Now I see the build status
<salgado> gmb, can you help exarkun (^)?
<gmb> exarkun: Re: the bug watch problem, see bug 300634; I'm working on that now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300634 in malone "Bug watches aren't getting updated in an ordered fashion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300634
<gmb> exarkun: As for the subscriptions question, no, that's not currently possible.
<exarkun> Okay, thanks
<exarkun> Is 300634 likely to be the cause of the problem reporting the upstream status of, say, https://bugs.launchpad.net/twisted/+bug/297563 ?  ie, the "Launchpad couldn't connect to Twisted Bug Tracker."?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297563 in testresources "Trial's test runner manages to break resource sharing in OptimisingTestSuite" [Critical,Invalid]
<gmb> exarkun: Hmm, possibly, possibly not (it depends when the error happens and why).
<gmb> exarkun: The Twisted Trac is running the LP plugin, isn't it?
<exarkun> It was at some point in the past, at least. ;)
<exarkun> There's an entry in the admin plugins page on the Twisted Trac for "TracLaunchpad 0.1.2" and the enabled checkboxes are both checked.
<exarkun> So I guess so.
<gmb> exarkun: Hmm. Okay, let me look into the error and get back to you (need to go afk for a bit right now)
<gmb> Thanks for the heads-up though.
<leonel> hello :  Is there a way to know how many downloads has  any package of my PPA ??
<noodles775> leonel: Not yet.
<leonel> noodles775: thanks ..
<ianto> There's an error regarding the maps feature of launchpad, it now no longer appears in my, or others' web-browsers. For example this page has no Google map yet I see the script in the source code -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uk
<sinzui> ianto: I see
<ianto> This is the correct place to report it?
<sinzui> ianto: I will fix this now. This will be fixed on edge in the next 18 hours
<ianto> sinzui: Ah right, cool thanks
<sinzui> ianto: this is the right place to talk about how lp should work
<bac> ianto: if you find a bug in launchpad you want to file, go to https://launchpad.net/launchpad/ and click on "Report a bug".  as sinzui said, this is a great place to talk about it, but things could get lost.
 * sinzui did
<sinzui> bug 337782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337782 in launchpad-registry "mapping.js is missing namespaces for two gmap functions" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337782
<sinzui> I have the bug fixes on my computer. I'm putting the branch into review now
<rgreening> NCommander: ping
<NCommander> rgreening, pong
<rgreening> NCommander: got a q for you... you helped setup our kubuntu private ppa...
<rgreening> we built kde 4.2.1 in there and want to copy to kubuntu-experimental or main, but it says cannot copy from private to public
<rgreening> is that a feature that can be enabled? NCommander?
<rgreening> or do you know who we can ask?
<NCommander> rgreening, its probably a sanity reason, an archive admin can copy it into the archive, but there is a major bug w.r.t. to copying that NEEDSBUILD records are not created from devirtualized
<rgreening> in english?
<rgreening> :)
<NCommander> If you copy from a virtualized to a devirtualized PPA, the PPA doesn't schedules builds for the new architectures.
<fab1> gmb: are you here?
<rgreening> NCommander: oh, so then thats why its disabled?
<NCommander> Well. tjat
<NCommander> *that's one reason.
<NCommander> I guess
<NCommander> I'm not that familar with the copy package code.
<rgreening> ok, I guess then our well laid out plans blew up somewhat.
<NCommander> rgreening, why?
<rgreening> dang
<NCommander> or what?
<MTecknology> kiko: hello :D
<rgreening> well, we built in priv PPA. Hoping just to copy. it wont let us. so now we have to re-upload the packages and wait for them all to build again.
<rgreening> NCommander: ^ unlkess you have a suggestion.
<rgreening> NCommander: want to join us in the bunker?
<NCommander> rgreening, we could copy it into my PPA, and then wait for it to all build
<rgreening> its not a time savings. we had it built
<rgreening> thought we could just release for the main archs
<rgreening> now we have to wait for it all to build regardless...
<noodles775> rgreening: I think it should be able to be unembargoed from your private PPA...
<noodles775> cprov-lunch: ^^^^
<MTecknology> kiko: wait-ping
<rgreening> thanks noodles775. discussing with the team.
<noodles775> rgreening: AFAICS, it may be that the option to unembargo a package in a private PPA is just not yet exposed through the UI.
<rgreening> it would seem
<noodles775> I'll file a bug for it if you like.
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> ty
<noodles775> rgreening: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/337804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337804 in soyuz "Unembargo packages from private PPA via UI" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> ty noodles775
<leoquant> is the =set location and time zone= no longer active in launchpad?
<leoquant> i lost the globe here....
<gmb> fab1: Yes, I'm here. I'll be with you in a few minutes. (been afk for a bit; just catching up)
<cjwatson> exarkun: you can filter out such mails using the X-Launchpad-Bug headers, which may be the next best thing
<exarkun> more trouble than it's worth
<Mineo> hello
<beuno> hi Mineo
<Mineo> i was wondering which part of the launchpad suite project contains a users profile page (which one should i report bugs on that page to)?
<andrea-bs> Mineo: It's the Launchpad Registry: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-registry
<andrea-bs> Mineo: when you are unsure, feel free to report bugs to https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<Mineo> andrea-bs, i asked here because i was unsure :) would've reported it to that one if noone answered in here
<shilbert> HI ! all, I tried to upload new GNUmed packages to my PPA. I have not done so since the repository paths changes. Anyway I now neither get a confirmation nor rejection message. What can I do to debug this ?
 * beuno pokes cprov-lunch
<cprov> shilbert: is your gpg key registered in LP ?  let me check the upload logs
<cprov> shilbert: your changesfile is missing 'changed-by'
<shilbert> ah , thanks, I am new to this and it has worked before
<shilbert> I need to read up on the changed-by field then
<cprov> shilbert: are you generating changesfile manually ?
<shilbert> I used to
<shilbert> yes
<cprov> shh
<shilbert> I still do
<cprov> shilbert: you could use debuild & lintian to avoid frustration ;)
<shilbert> I am not exactly sure what you mean, I use debuild -S -sa and dput, I hand edit control and changelog
<shilbert> Is that correct ?
<cprov> shilbert: doesn't dput scream if you use a broken changesfile ?
<shilbert> it does not :-)
<cprov> shilbert: no, it's bad, you should add a new entry in debian/changelog (`dch` FTW)
<cprov> shilbert: debian packaging is easier then it looks. If you stand to a point where you have to manually fix files here and there it means you are not using the right tool and will fatally do something wrong (out of the standard)
<shilbert> I just learned about the dch command this second, thanks
<cprov> shilbert: cool, ping if you get in trouble.
<shilbert> cprov, I now used the dch command, did the dbuild stuff again and went through anothe dput cycle, hopefully it will work now
<cprov> shilbert: nice
<DBO> how long does it take LP to generate the diff on merge proposals? (love that feature btw)
<DBO> nevermind it just showed up, happy day!
<Brucevdk> Question, I'm trying to upload a source package (uses pycentral + setup.py) and getting the following build error: http://tinyurl.com/caqqxo. I'm working on fixing the XS-Python-Version warning, but I don't think that has anything to do with it (also having problems with reuploading a different orig.tar.gz but again, unrelated)
<Brucevdk> My best guess seems to be that it's not executing python setup.py from the correct directory, but I really don't have a clue.
<Brucevdk> Wait, I guess when the FAQ talked about coming here when you have other errors it might not have meant build errors
<james_w> hey, I'm trying to use the API and I get 503 errors every couple of queries, is there a general issue currently?
<james_w> OOPS-1159EC124
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> james_w, I'll take a look in a few mins, as soon as the oopses are available to me
<hyperair> hi. is it possible to copy source packages from say intrepid to hardy, triggering a rebuild?
<Ursinha> james_w, what are you trying to do
<Ursinha> ?
<hyperair> in the same ppa i mean
<james_w> hey Ursinha
<james_w> Ursinha: looping over u_archive.getPublishedSources(status="Published")
<james_w> hyperair: no, that's not possible
<james_w> Ursinha: on the second or third iteration it falls over
<hyperair> james_w: ah thanks.
<james_w> hyperair: you can copy binaries, but not sources
<hyperair> james_w: i see. but it'll have some issues with deps. different libgtk etc.
<hyperair> james_w: guess i'll just upload another one
<Ursinha> james_w, hm, it's timing out
<james_w> hyperair: yeah, you have to upload with a different version number
<OsamaK> Why is the message shown as untranslated here <https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/keeping-safe/ar/+translate?show=untranslated>?
<hyperair> james_w: yeah
<james_w> Ursinha: it is a large query
<Ursinha> OsamaK, it's a known bug
<james_w> I have bug 285008 open requesting a more efficient way of doing this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285008 in soyuz "Please expose queues/recently accepted in the API" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285008
<OsamaK> nice.
<Ursinha> james_w, I'll append this oops to that bug then
<james_w> Ursinha: thanks
<Ursinha> james_w, np
<MTecknology> kiko: you around at all?
<kiko> YES
<kiko> but busy
<MTecknology> kiko: I'll leave you alone then. I created those projects I was referring to and delopement has moved to those branches.
<kiko> MTecknology, next week I will be all yours
<MTecknology> kiko: ok :)
<MTecknology> kiko: by the way - I love you
<MTecknology> kiko: and you make me smile :D
<kiko> heh
<MTecknology> kiko: just saying that I really appreciate all the stuff you help me with
<kiko> I know, I know -- I'm sorry, I'm in meetings all week
 * MTecknology hugs kiko and gives kiss of support
<kiko> heh
 * wgrant just thanks the LP team for releasing LAZR as LGPL rather than AGPL.
<rockstar> mars, I'd like to see Tarmac become THE pqm-equivalent for Launchpad hosted branches.
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/warzone2100/trunk/revision/5371  -  Please try again << Is there something broken with bazaar atm?
<wgrant> rockstar: Is it going to grow hooks at some point?
<wgrant> And what happens when there is a conflict? It crashes?
<rockstar> wgrant, next version, yes.
<rockstar> wgrant, if there's a conflict, it doesn't merge it.
<rockstar> wgrant, there are all sorts of cases where it will just let the exception bubble up.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Are we going to see Loggerhead's syntax highlighting in LP 2.2.3? It makes it *much* nicer to use.
<poolie> wgrant: i'd expect so
<thumper> wgrant: yes
<dariusH> can i claim a inactive username on launchpad?
<salgado> dariusH, yes, but if you try contacting the actual owner of the name.  if you don't get a reply then we can do it for you (launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion)
<dariusH> ok thanks
<salgado> s/if you/you should
<cj> is bzr really supposed to take so much memory?
<cj> http://rafb.net/p/eLa0l646.html
#launchpad 2009-03-05
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/338034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338034 in launchpad "Problem with PPA authentication" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Why do bugs with linked branches in listings have an icon with title="Branch exists"? That's pretty useless - I want it to say something like "<Y> lp:~path/to/branch".
<wgrant> That way I can see at a glance some actual useful information and go to the relevant branches.
<poolie> wgrant, sounds like a bug to me
<intellectronica> wgrant: please file a bug, that's a very good idea
<wgrant> poolie, intellectronica: I actually had a similar suggestion about the blueprint icon get rejected, but maybe it's worth another try.
<poolie> oh really, for what reason?
<poolie> branches are being much more actively developed than blueprints
<wgrant> poolie: Because there could be multiple linked, or something like that.
<wgrant> It was rejected for more than just Blueprint being abandoned for >4 years.
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> Pedantical, fuck yeah
<intellectronica> wgrant: that's the pretty much the same for bugs and blueprint, it's just that we hardly ever schedule work on blueprint these days
<intellectronica> wgrant: i don't think that there being more than one branch is a reason not to do this
<poolie> seems to me you should have either "bug 1234" (which is surely the common case) or "multiple bugs"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in launchpad-foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<poolie> or "bug 1234,1235, 1236"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1235 in launchpad-foundations "When batch_start is >= the number of bugs shown, an error is raised" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235
<poolie> hello bot :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1236 in malone "Malone column headings are all wrong" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236
<wgrant> poolie: That's what I thought.
<wgrant> poolie: Pedantical?
 * wgrant biles a fug.
<wgrant> Malone, I presume? Or lp-bzr?
<poolie> if you're talking about links to branches, i'd say lp-bzr
<intellectronica> wgrant: file it on malone, please
 * wgrant 's head explodes.
 * wgrant files it on malone.
<rockstar> wgrant, you were asking about commit hooks for Tarmac.  I just landed it courtesy of statik
<thumper> wgrant: the title on the branch links for the listings used to be there
<thumper> wgrant: however it got vetoed by someone big
<thumper> wgrant: sorry
<thumper> wgrant: generally because there can be multiple links, and multiple badges was also vetoed
<spiv> thumper: it sucks a bit that the rare case causes the common case to suck
<thumper> spiv: excrement happens
<wgrant> thumper: Then someone big can veto mine again with a good reason, and I can contest it like the bastard I am,.
 * wgrant attracts $BIG_PERSON to bug #338070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338070 in malone "Show name of linked branch in bug listings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338070
<wgrant> rockstar: Is tarmac landing tarmac branches as you, hence the odd commit messages?
<rockstar> wgrant, what odd commit messages?
<rockstar> There should only be one odd commit message, and that bug is fixed.
<wgrant> rockstar: A commit by you saying "Fantastic project!", which I presume was in fact statik's specified commit message.
<rockstar> wgrant, yeah.
<wgrant> But all the commits show up with you as the commiter.
<rockstar> wgrant, yeah, because that's the user that tarmac runs as.  I *could* create a user just for my tarmac instance, but it doesn't make a lot of sense.
<wgrant> rockstar: Can't you just override whoami?
<wgrant> The LP user doesn't matter.
<rockstar> wgrant, I could, but that wouldn't make much sense, methinks.  I'd like Launchpad to be able to tell people who to abuse for a specific revision.
<rockstar> The "Contact this user" button makes the LP user matter.
<rockstar> I assume responsibility for my instance of Tarmac.
<wgrant> The person to contact is the person who authored the branch.
<wgrant> Ah, I see.
<rockstar> I authored the branch that the revision is present in by setting a small script to do it.
<wgrant> I don't see it that way.
<wgrant> In a way it should be whoever set the bmp status.
<rockstar> wgrant, there will be a commit message modification that will state who the reviewers were that approved it, but the person who actually did the merging is more responsible for it.
<rockstar> Setting the branch to approved requires permissions.
<wgrant> rockstar: But the person who did the merging is perfect (because it is a robot), and the only person who writes to the branch, so even its identity is uninteresting. The owner is even less interesting.
<rockstar> wgrant, I don't completely disagree with you.  I'll have to think about it.
<wgrant> rockstar: I'm not sure of the ideal solution, but I think neither the PQM nor Tarmac solutions are good.
<rockstar> wgrant, which solution are you talking about.
<rockstar> Are you talking about the robotic landing of branches?
<wgrant> rockstar: No, the attribution of the commit.
<wgrant> It is certainly nitpicking, but it is slightly important.
<wgrant> Particularly in the tarmac case, as it shows it's you doing everything.
<rockstar> wgrant, technically, it is me doing the landing.  I'm saying "Tarmac, do what I'm too lazy to do" and it says "In your name master."
<AnAnt> spm: Hello
<davmor2> Guys just a quick heads up I keep getting time out errors on lp trying to report a bug it's been happening since last evening about 5-7 ish
<wgrant> davmor2: edge.launchpad.net, or plain launchpad.net?
<davmor2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<wgrant> Ew.
<davmor2> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126608/ is what I'm getting
<davmor2> daft thing is I can access other bugs I just can't write this new one :(
<wgrant> davmor2: At what stage does it die?
<davmor2> wgrant: I type in the summary and hit continue then get that page everytime since last night
<wgrant> davmor2: What is the search term?
<wgrant> Also, try https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug instead. It might work.
<davmor2> wgrant: same thing
<wgrant> What is the search string?
<davmor2> it's not going to be something daft like the summary is too long is it?
<davmor2> Jaunty: Codecs used in totem youtube plugin conflict with those in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thekorn> confirmed, same here with this subsect
<thekorn> subject
<wgrant> Me too.
<davmor2> that was as short but as discriptive as I could get the title aswell
<davmor2> wgrant: So is it just the search timing out then?  If so I can try and alter the subject and see if I can report
<wgrant> davmor2: It is just the search, yes. Maybe the advanced reporting page would be better.
<davmor2> So l changed the summary and it gone through now :)
<davmor2> thanks for the help :)
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mpt> barry, staging.launchpad.net seems to have fallen over
<mpt> If it was being resynced, it would show an offline page rather than an Oops page, right?
<barry> mpt: ouch, yes.  there was an email this morning about an update problem.  let me ping folks
<mpt> tnx
<barry> mpt: stub & losas are looking into it
<barry> mpt: staging is back online
<mpt> thanks barry
<Ng> ohai!
<Ng> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux - 15 months of publishing history maybe a little too much?
<barry> Ng: yeah, that pages takes a while to render, eh?
<Ng> just a bit
<barry> and what does "see full publishing history..." give you that this page doesn't?
<barry> a nice little summary i guess
<Ng> possibly the other 40 odd months of history. I'm too scared to find out ;)
<barry> Ng: it actually renders MUCH faster :)
<barry> Ng: what do you think? maybe the comments for supercededs should be suppressed?
<Ng> barry: my initial reaction was just that it should be paginated, with a page size that's reasonable for a small project and for things that are uploaded very frequently
<Ng> <!-- at least 805 queries issued in 10.03 seconds -->
<Ng> and the page souce is 2.64Mb
<barry> Ng: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/338318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338318 in launchpad "linux source package page is way too big" [Undecided,New]
<Ng> barry: thanks, that popped up as a suggestion for the bug I was starting to file :)
<barry> for some reason, i'm running 3 seconds ahead of everybody today :)
 * barry -> lunch
<jam> hey guys, is there something wrong with the launchpad ssh server?
<jam> I'm getting: SSHException: Error reading SSH protocol banner
<yann2> hello :)
<yann2> I got a time problem to report
<yann2> can a commit be done in the future? https://code.launchpad.net/~digisite-dev/digisite/head
<jam> hmm... seems to be working again
<jam> yann2: timestamps are based on the time given by your machine
<jam> and certainly your clock may be different from other people's
<yann2> not mine :)
<jam> well, benni's
<yann2> alright then
<yann2> just looked weird :)
<yann2> hope it wont make problems
<jam> yann2: it won't matter in an hour :)
<yann2> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push".
<yann2> i merged 5 minutes ago
<yann2> :'(
<beuno> yann2, they diverged again!
<beuno> active project
<beuno> did you commit?
<yann2> bah, am discovering bazaar
<yann2> I think the learning curve is just not that easy :)
<beuno> yann2, it depends against what you compare it to  ;)
<savvas> yann2: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<savvas> ah wait, you're past that :P
<yann2> I think I managed my first merge \o/ ;) works pretty well
<beuno> congrats yann2
<yann2> :P
<AnAnt> Hello, question #62612 got marked as answered by mistake, how do I fix that ?
<icebrian_> hello any web admin here? need to close a project
<SamB> icebrian_: what for ?
<icebrian_> SamB, I opened a project mostly because I wanted to test-run launchpad, I soon realised it was overkill for the size of my project
<icebrian_> SamB, it is now showing-up in search results and people are getting confused
<barry> icebrian_: which project?
<icebrian_> domus.Link
<barry> icebrian_: do you know about our staging server?
<icebrian_> barry, nope
<barry> icebrian_: staging.launchpad.net
<SamB> barry: a lot of good that does him *now*
<barry> icebrian_: you can do anything you want on that server.  it has a copy of the production database, but it gets reset every night (or thereabouts) so your changes get deleted
<barry> SamB: yeah, this is for next time :)
<icebrian_> barry, site isn't opening
<icebrian_> barry, ah ok but I see the point... yeah didn't know about it before
<barry> icebrian_: i know there was some planned maintenance on it, it'll be back up soon
<icebrian_> barry, sorry for the inconvinience
<barry> icebrian_: no, no problem at all.  let me see if i can get an admin to disable that project
<barry> icebrian_: just to verify: https://launchpad.net/domus.link
<icebrian_> barry, thanks. account however should remain active :)
<thumper> morning
<barry> icebrian_: yep!
<icebrian_> barry, that's it.
<barry> cool, hang on a sec...
<barry> thumper: hi!
<thumper> hey barry
<dereine> how do i unlock a location
<barry> icebrian_: we request that you open a question so that the admins can look at your request.
<dereine> bzr break-lock lp-45955728:///~dereine/+junk/configfiles/.bzr/branch/lock itself does not work
<barry> icebrian_: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<barry> icebrian_: use "Launchpad itself" as the project
<icebrian_> barry, will do
<barry> icebrian_: be sure to include the url to your project and paste the question url here when you've submitted it
<barry> and i'll make sure it gets properly assigned
<icebrian_> barry, ok thanks
<barry> dereine: that looks like a weird bzr branch url
<barry> dereine: i just branched lp:~dereine/+junk/configfiles just fine.  where do you see the lock problem?
<barry> dereine: i.e. is that on a local branch?
<icebrian_> barry, question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/63207
 * barry wonders why irc hates him so much
<barry> icebrian_: assigned to the losas
<icebrian_> barry, thanks :)
<barry> np!
<icebrian_> btw the new site looks great! congrats on that
<barry> icebrian_: thanks!  we're excited about 3.0 also.  it's gonna rock
<jml> barry: I see you are the help contact! Is staging down?
<barry> jml: staging's been up and down all day.  it was oopsing earlier, but now that's fixed.  it was up for a while but right now it's not
<jml> barry: that sucks.
<barry> yeah
<jamesh> jml: when you proposed my testresources branch for review, were you planning on reviewing it?
<jamesh> (I'd be happy if you were)
<jml> jamesh: I am!
<jml> jamesh: but I haven't had the chance yet.
<jamesh> yay
<jml> jamesh: (and I wanted to generate a diff easily so I could just review it without fiddling about when the right confluence of time & energy arises)
<Laney> Is support for syncing straight from LP (for people with upload rights) targetted for any release?
<barry> Laney: i'm not quite sure what your question is asking.  do you mean branch sync'ing, translation sync'ing?
<Laney> package syncing
<Laney> i.e. from debian
<Laney> I heard that LP was getting a UI for this
 * Mez yawns
<wgrant> rockstar: If the BMP diff isn't meant to update, what is the point of it?
<Mez> am surprised that this channel is so active nowadays
<Mez> hey wgrant and jamesh :D surprised to see you in here :D
<jamesh> Mez: I'm not in my normal time zone
<rockstar> wgrant, for the original review.  If you want moving diffs, you need something like https://edge.launchpad.net/mad
<rockstar> wgrant, Launchpad already requires a large amount of resources without having to update diffs on every single BMP.
<wgrant> rockstar: Right, I discovered that from the bug. Maybe that should be advertised.
<wgrant> Hi Mez.
<rockstar> wgrant, thumper's going to publicize it, but it's relatively new.
<barry> Laney: other than PPAs i'm not aware of anything
<thumper> wgrant: it isn't a bug that the review diff doesn't change
<thumper> wgrant: it is a feature
<jamesh> rockstar: even if you are running mad, the diff shown on the BMP page gets out of date.
<wgrant> thumper: It is not a feature. It is an unfortunate result of it being a heavy operation, isn't it?
<wgrant> It also *needs* to show when it is out of date.
<thumper> jamesh: the confusion here is that the nice diff shown isn't the preview diff
<Mez> jamesh: no, I mean I didnt know you knew about SO :D
<thumper> jamesh: I have a plan to work with beuno to make the page nicer
 * Mez wonders what your karmas are :D
<Mez> oh, wait
 * Mez is an idiot
<wgrant> SO?
 * Mez thought this was another channel :D
<Mez> hehe
<wgrant> -ECHAN?
<wgrant> Heheh.
<Mez> wgrant: stackoverflow - http://www.stackoverflow.com/ and #stackoverflow
<wgrant> Ah.
<jamesh> thumper: it is confusing that that diff gets out of date when the developer fixes bugs during the review
<wgrant> I do know of it, but I don't live in that channel.
<thumper> jamesh: well...
<thumper> jamesh: there are several problems here
<thumper> jamesh: all kinda related
<jamesh> or if they make the proposal, notice a typo and fix it just after
<wgrant> thumper: Why is generating a BMP diff so much more expensive than viewing a revision diff in Loggerhead?
<rockstar> wgrant, you do know the state of Loggerhead right?
<wgrant> rockstar: I was about to say that, yes...
<wgrant> But until it dies, it works fine.
<Laney> barry: Thanks, filing a bug then
<rockstar> wgrant, ask the losas how often it dies, and then ask yourself whether you'd like something similar from Launchpad.
<rockstar> wgrant, in fairness to Loggerhead, we've made large strides recently.
<wgrant> rockstar: I am aware of how often it dies.
<spm> rockstar: * * * * * /etc/init.d/loggerhead restart <== is *very very* tempting
<rockstar> spm, !
<rockstar> :)
<wgrant> But I don't imagine that the short-lived branch puller would have such a problem. My main point was that Loggerhead can, when it is not broken, generate a diff quickly.
<rockstar> wgrant, not a diff between two branches, just a diff between two revisions.
<wgrant> rockstar: Hmm, true...
<ryanakca> Ermm... I just got an email from a Cuban librarian (who wants to try Ubuntu/Kubuntu in the library), but can't download the ISOs due to crappy cuban connections, and can't register for shipit because of some form of web filtering by the government. Who should I forward him to / etc?
<cj> Mez: for a moment there, I thought you were a different Mez (http://mezziah.org/)
<Mez> cj :(
<cj> Mez: huh?  Why the long face?
<Mez> cause I *was* unique. then the fake ones started coming along
<barry> ryanakca: let me see if i can dig something up
<ryanakca> barry: Thanks
<salgado> ryanakca, please ask him to write to info@shipit.ubuntu.com explaining the situation and their address so that we can send them some CDs
<ryanakca> salgado: thanks
<vadi2> How can I make a new announcement for my project? I don't see the button.
<barry> vadi2: which project?  for one you own it should be right under the "report a bug" button
<vadi2> I'm in the driver ream, but the maintainer is another person
<barry> vadi2: that may be why you don't see it.  off hand i don't know if the driver can make announcements
<vadi2> yes, I see it now, need to be maintaner / par of maintainer team
<vadi2> *part
<vadi2> sorry 'bout that
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2009-03-06
<mtaylor> is there any way to track tarball downloads of tarballs uploaded to launchpad?
<ubuntu_> hey is anybody here?
<Dawndeath> ??
<Dawndeath> i need to make some question please...
<intellectronica> Dawndeath: go ahead, what's the question?
<Dawndeath> i make a translation group with the university that i corporate with
<Dawndeath> but we cant make a translation as a team but only as indivindual people
<Dawndeath> sorry if i make a mistake in english :s its 2.00 am here :S
<Dawndeath> Does someone has to assign us the translation of eg greek ubuntu?
<Dawndeath> intellectronica?
<intellectronica> Dawndeath: i'm afraid i can't help you. i simple don't know enough about translations, and the translations team is probably gone for the night. Why don't you ask a question, and i'll make sure someone gets to it first thing in the morning?
<Dawndeath> Can u kindly provide me a link to make the question?
<Dawndeath> Thanks in advance :)
<intellectronica> Dawndeath: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Dawndeath> I made my question here intellectronica...Thanks a lot mate god bless you :)
<Dawndeath> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/63230
<Dawndeath> Good night :)
<jpds> Are the code.l.n pages timing out for anyone else?
<thekorn> yes, same here
 * wgrant finds his to be working.
<thekorn> ok, sorry, code.edge.lp.net is timing out, stable is working ok
<kiko> jpds, thekorn: any OOPS ID?
<kiko> thumper: ^^
<jpds> kiko: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev -> (Error ID: OOPS-1161ED52)
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: al-maisan | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * wgrant is finding his parts of code.e.l.n surprisingly snappy.
 * wgrant initially blames r7891 for those timeouts.
<kiko> yeah, might be -- looking at the queries
<thekorn> looks like only teams/users entry pages seems to be affected
<wgrant> Those are the only pages with significant changes over the past day.
<maccam-sager> i would really *really* like to see a "comment" option for blueprints
<maccam-sager> heck, maybe even integrate blueprint specs into the launchpad blueprint page. why do they go on the ubuntu wiki?
<persia> Generally that's done in any of the whiteboard, the comments section of the detailed specification, or in the mailing list discussion for the blueprint.  I don't think it needs another place.
<maccam-sager> persia: the text under the whiteboard area says: Any notes on the status of this spec you would like to make. Your changes will override the current text.
<persia> Personally, I like specs on the project wiki.  I think it's easier to cross-link to other project activities.  I don't think non-Ubuntu specs belong on the Ubuntu wiki: that's why other projects have other wikis.
<persia> maccam-sager, Yes.  Some people comment by adding a comment to the text, but generally the detailed specification, or the discussion of the specification is a better place.
<maccam-sager> so that space looks to me like it's for project devs to make notes
<persia> Having more comment sections only means more places to check.
<maccam-sager> well it seems to me like it would make sense to keep ubuntu user documentation on the wiki, and ubuntu development work on launchpad
<persia> Hrm?
<maccam-sager> rather than just linking blueprints to specs on the wiki
<persia> There's a couple different Ubuntu wikis, which may add to the confusion.  There's help.ubuntu.com, where most user documentation is stored, and wiki.ubuntu.com, which is mostly developer coordination.
<persia> But how Ubuntu chooses to organise it's wikis ought't affect LP.
<maccam-sager> ah ok i was missing the thing with the different wikis
<Mirv> is Jaunty's Rosetta import queue somehow stuck / slowed down? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+imports?field.filter_status=APPROVED&field.filter_extension=all
<Mirv> 12k as Approved, it does not seem to get past those glib2.0 ones, but maybe the queue is doing something else like processing Needs Review?
<al-maisan> Mirv: none of the Rosetta guys are available at present
<al-maisan> we'll have the queue checked as soon as one of them comes on-line
<Mirv> al-maisan: alright.
<Psuedo> G'Day
<Psuedo> Can't figure Launchpad out, want to upload a repository of .deb there
<Psuedo> How can I do this?
<jpds> Psuedo: You mean PPAs? See: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Psuedo> Yes
<Psuedo> Thanks
<Psuedo> Can I keep my PPA private, on launchpad?
<Psuedo> (only until I am ready to make a stable public release of it)
<beuno> Psuedo, that's available as a commercial option
<Psuedo> commercial option?
<Psuedo> Yikes
<Psuedo> I'm just a small time Linux develope
<Psuedo> as in very small-time
<persia> Psuedo, For private work, for non-commercial use, you may find sbuild or pbuilder meets your needs, perhaps in combination with apt-ftparchive or even falcon, if you're feeling ambitious.
<henninge> Mirv: Hi! The queue was stopped indeed (on purpose) but has been re-enabled right now.
<Psuedo> persia: I have all the .deb already created. Just want to test them all online for a month or less, to test there stability
<persia> Right.  LP requires public release or payment.  You can do something private and local from your own server with apt-ftparchive or falcon.
<Psuedo> Ah, not bad. I have a WL700gE, this may go nicely with it
<Mirv> henninge: ok, thanks for the information.
<vorian> can someone please turn of rosetta emails?
<vorian> I got over 13000 yesterday
<vorian> and am in the process of getting more today
<danilos> vorian: hi, I noticed, and we are working on them (I've disabled ubuntu-imports during the night so you wouldn't get them)
<vorian> danilos: will i just have to suffer throught this?
<danilos> vorian: we'll change the importer so you don't get them
<vorian> thank you so much :)
<danilos> vorian: we'll know soon, I've disabled jaunty imports again, but depends on availability of the people who can fix stuff in the database for us
<vorian> OK
<danilos> vorian: since you are likely to be most affected, just a question to determine the urgency of the proper fix for us (i.e. disabling success notifications, and reducing a number of failure notifications)
<danilos> vorian: do you have any idea if you'll be uploading more kde language packs in March?
<vorian> sure, what's the question?
<vorian> danilos: towards the end of march/ beginning of april
<vorian> let me check for s specific date
<vorian> danilos: looks like on April 1st
<danilos> vorian: ok, we are having another release then, so I'd like to leave the fix for that time
<vorian> sounds good.
<vorian> Thanks for the help :)
<arnetheduck> hello, any lp admins around?
<danilos> vorian: np, sorry for the spam, I totally forgot about KDE language packs; as a consolation, you'll have a lot of karma now (which we'll remove, but enjoy it while it lasts :)
<arnetheduck> got a bit of an abuse problem with the bug tracker
<vorian> haha
<vorian> HOLY MOSES
<vorian> that is a crazy amount of karma
<al-maisan> arnetheduck: what is the abuse problem with the bug tracker?
<jblount> I've created a new team, but lp seems to hang when going to the teams page ( http://launchpad.net/~opug )
<intellectronica> jblount: works fine for me. try again?
<al-maisan> yep, works here as well..
<jblount> intellectronica: Will do, it seems to be happening for any ~ url on lp
<persia> I don't encounter that, and I've hit *lots* of ~ URLs in the past 10-15 minutes
<jblount> I would have typically just restarted my browser, assuming some problem, but I as sort of in the middle of the process and didn't want to lose any progress.
<jblount> Looks fine now, thanks all :D
<beuno> jblount, sounds like something sinzui has been playing with
<kiko> hey beuno, jblount
<jblount> hiya kiko
<beuno> hey kiko
<beuno> how's it going?
<kiko> pretty busy
<beuno> what a shock
<beuno> how's the weather?  should I pack light?
<fta> hm, can't go to code.lp.. OOPS-1161ED104
<kiko> fta, yeah, problem on edge -- I think noodles775 is gonna revert the patch
<fta> kiko, ok, as long as it's known, i'm fine ;)
<kiko> noodles775, is that right?
<al-maisan> kiko: noodles775 just came back from lunch..
<kiko> lucky for us!
<noodles775> kiko: I left that issue with rockstar and spm, who decided to rollback edge I believe.
<noodles775> kiko: but i am working on the merge failure for db-devel.
<kiko> cool thanks
<kiko> but spm is gone (hopefully)
<kiko> and rockstar too
<kiko> what we need to do is commit a reverse merge
<kiko> and get edge updated again
<noodles775> kiko: yes, as far as I was aware, edge was going to be rolled back to 7885 (yesterdays revision)
<noodles775> ok, but it wasn't.
<kiko> right
<noodles775> kiko: and rockstar tried a reverse merge but there were dependent changes (i think that's what he said)
<noodles775> so if there's another losa around who can just roll edge back to 7885, that's probably the best solution for now.
<kiko> it's friday
<noodles775> yes it is... and perhaps we should have a policy of not doing commits on friday afternoon unless you can be around... :)
<arnetheduck> al-maisan, contacting you in private...
<al-maisan> OK
<LaserJock> does anybody know off-hand if LP is going to allow for bugs filed against teams/people?
<LaserJock> hmm, pretty quiet in here :-)
<Ursinha> :)
<cjwatson> Laney: package syncs in the Soyuz UI are planned, but blocked on fixing up changelog handling (bug 55795, bug 139162, bug 247456), which would otherwise be aggravated by doing syncs directly in LP
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139162 in soyuz "Store the pristine debian/changelog for each SourcePackageRelease" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247456 in soyuz "changelog listing are incomplete and/or undiscoverable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247456
<cjwatson> Laney: other than that, note that https://launchpad.net/debian exists and is populated, which was the other major prerequisite for this; so it's just a matter of UI now
<crashsystems> I'm getting an error message when trying to view http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/files
<al-maisan> crashsystems: what kind of error message is that?
<crashsystems> http://paste2.org/p/159603
<al-maisan> crashsystems: the page rendered OK for me
<al-maisan> could you please try again?
<crashsystems> just worked
<al-maisan> crashsystems: there you go .. probably some sort of hiccup :)
<crashsystems> yeah, it probably just did not like me. thanks for taking a look
<danilos> vorian: hi
<al-maisan> crashsystems: np
<nixternal> is it known that bazaar.launchpad.net is down?
<nixternal> is it know that bazaar.launchpad.net is back up? :P
<nixternal> s/know/known/
<jpds> nixternal: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bazaar.launchpad.net
<nixternal> hahaha nice
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<cumulus007> I want to change the e-mail address my LP account is registered o
<cumulus007> n
<Ursinha> cumulus007, you have the change details link on your lp profile
<Ursinha> click there, e-mail settings
<cumulus007> okay
<Ursinha> you can add as many emails you want, and then choose the preferred one
<Ursinha> cumulus007, you have access to that account, right?
<cumulus007> Ursinha: I have
<Ursinha> cumulus007, so that should be easy :)
<cumulus007> I didn't expect that it would that easy
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23557975/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b3~hg20090305r23688%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~intrepid_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<fta> d'oh!
<maix> is there some special syntax to create code blocks etc in launchpad bug report forms?
<Ursinha> maix, hmm, I don't think so
<maix> hmkay
<lldaedalusll> Hi all
<lldaedalusll> I tried to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1-telco-6.4-win/files
<lldaedalusll> and got an error telling me to report this problem here
<lldaedalusll> so I did
<Ursinha> lldaedalusll, you have to insist on that :/
<Ursinha> lldaedalusll, we're handling the issue, a minute, please
<Ursinha> lldaedalusll, can you try again now, please?
<lldaedalusll> ok, I will try
<lldaedalusll> ok, it works now
<lldaedalusll> thx
<Ursinha> np lldaedalusll
<coyote544> what is this anyway
<coyote544> what's launch pad
<dergringo> I'd like to rename a project. What do I have to do?
<wgrant> dergringo: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> An admin will then deal with it.
<dergringo> wgrant, fine. Thank you.
<andresmujica> hi!
<andresmujica> i've got an upstream bug watch that is not updating right.. how can i diagnose that?
<andresmujica> bug #297890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297890 in cheese "on photo capture cheese blanks the screen until logout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297890
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I've a question about package on my PPA
<ploum> the exact same package put stuffs in /usr for intrepid and in /usr/local for jaunty
<ploum> I don't understand why
<wgrant> ploum: Python packaging standards changed for Python 2.6.
 * wgrant digs out the relevant email.
<ploum> wgrant: ok, so it's normal and I must expect my software to be installed in /usr/local ?
<wgrant> No.
<ploum> or do I need to change something to the package ?
<wgrant> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-devel/2009-02/msg00352.html
<wgrant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027439.html
<wgrant> Your software cannot care where it is installed.
<wgrant> You need to change something in debian/rules, yes.
<wgrant> But if your software cares that it is in /usr/local, then it probably won't work.
<ploum> no, I don't want it to be in /usr/local
<ploum> thanks for the links
<ploum> really interesting
<wgrant> np
<ploum> I'm now wondering where I should pass the "--install-layout=deb" option
<ploum> (my package is a distutil package)
#launchpad 2009-03-07
<mrooney> Hm, it is a known bug that if you change the title of a bug the AJAX way, and then edit the description/tags, it will revert the title?
<mrooney> *is it
<mthaddon> mrooney: not sure, but I'd err on the side of reporting it and someone'll mark it as a duplicate if it is
<mrooney> would anyone mind trying to confirm bug 339003, say on staging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339003 in launchpad "changing title then description/tags quickly reverts title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339003
<mthaddon> mrooney: I haven't been able to confirm on staging, but it's possibly related to replication setup, so may not necessarily be reproducible on staging
<funkyHat> The signing key for this PPA doesn't seem to be working: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> funkyHat: PPA signing was only turned on a month or two ago, and only PPAs modified since then will be signed.
<funkyHat> wgrant: it has a signing key, which I have added to my trusted signatures for apt, but apt is still complaining that the package isn't signed
<funkyHat> Oh I see, the packages themselves won't be signed
<funkyHat> Fair enough :)
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I'm getting 404 from packages in a PPA :/
<Turl> but I can download the same package from the PPA web UI, so any idea on what's going on?
<Turl> the ppa is https://launchpad.net/~shutter-testing-team/+archive/ppa and the package is libgloo-canvas-perl
<wgrant> (that was because the team was renamed)
<Nafallo> (to wgrant-fanbase)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Huh?
<Nafallo> wgrant: trolling you :-)
<wgrant> Pfft.
<nhandler> Did they change the way karma is calculated?
<wgrant> nhandler: Not as far as I know... what gives you this idea?
<nhandler> wgrant: My karma went up significantly without an increase in activity on my part
<wgrant> nhandler: Significantly being ~3000?
<nhandler> wgrant: Close to ~6000
<nhandler> On February 25, my karma was 11070
<wgrant> 3000 came from the translations bug, so will go away again soon.
<wgrant> perhaps the other 3000 came from bzr branches that you've recently played with?
<nhandler> That is what I was thinking, but I haven't done much bzr work lately. The bug area would be my guess, but I really didn't think I was active enough to boost my karma that much
<vadi2> How can I get LP to rebuild my package for another ubuntu version?
<vadi2> copying to same PPA but a different series doesn't work, it says "(same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)" (which is untrue)
<rockstar> vadi2, you'll have to change the changelog and dput it.
<vadi2> ok :(
 * wgrant wonders what was untrue about it.
<wgrant> People seem to fail to perceive archive != distroseries.
<Peng_> What causes LP to sometimes show the diff on a merge proposal page and sometimes...not?
<Peng_> Heh, now it's showing it.
<Peng_> Wait, no it's not. I'm dumb.
<wgrant> Peng_: It takes a while to generate it. I saw a bug recently about making that more obvious.
<Peng_> wgrant: 18 hours for a one-line change, when another branch has it after a few minutes?
<wgrant> Peng_: Launchpad operates in strange ways... who knows.
<Peng_> :D
<wgrant> Did it ever show it for that branch?
<Peng_> wgrant: The branch is only 18 hours old. I don't remember ever seeing it.
<wgrant> Maybe thumper knows.
<Mirv> again jaunty Rosetta import queue seems stalled...
<wgrant> Mirv: Quite deliberately.
<wgrant> Otherwise people complain about getting tens of thousands of emails.
<Mirv> wgrant: right. hopefully the problems will be resolved soon. it was running yesterday for some time, though.
<wgrant> Yes, and somebody ended up with 13000 emails from it.
<Mirv> uhh
<FreeUser> Hi
<FreeUser> any launchpad admin here?
<FreeUser> any launchpad admin here?
<FreeUser>  any launchpad admin here?
<Goundy> FreeUser you asked three times I don't think there's one... Otherwise he may had answered
<wgrant> FreeUser: You might consider asking your question more generally, and a non-admin may answer. Alternatively, you can contact an admin by asking a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<FreeUser> wgrant: No i can't because i have lost my e-mail-adress so i'm unable to login into launchpad
<FreeUser> :-/
<wgrant> FreeUser: Given that no admins seem to be around at the moment, perhaps emailing feedback@launchpad.net is a good idea.
<FreeUser> wgrant: yep, i think you are right
<FreeUser>  wgrant: i'm gonna try that, thanks
<geser> wgrant: do you know if soyuz support source package format 3.0 already or if a bug is open for it? I see debian discussing to switch to it
<wgrant> geser: As do I, and I am concerned.
<wgrant> I don't believe there's a bug, but it was near the top of the distroteam's Soyuz priority list.
<vadi2> When I'm copying packages for a different ubuntu version, do I change the 'changelog' to the proper version and add a new changelog entry?
<savvas> vadi2: I think you need: dch -i
<vadi2> yeah, ok
<vadi2> sorry to bother, but what does this mean: After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<vadi2> debhelper(inst 6.0.4ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 7)
<vadi2> Source-dependencies not satisfied; skipping mudlet
<vadi2> I copied an 8.10 package to be built for 8.04 using dch -i
<vadi2> oh nm it's in my control file
<savvas> vadi2: it means that hardy has lower debhelper version, try lowering its version, but it doesn't mean that it will work. there are backports for it however: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=debhelper
<vadi2> yeah, lowering gave me this: "dh_clean: Sorry, but 6 is the highest compatibility level supported by this debhelper."
<tumbleweed> can't seem to ssh into bazaar.launchpad.net to push
<exarkun> neither can I
<exarkun> I've been waiting for this push to finish for 5 minutes
<nvteighen> Hi, does anybody have problems when pushing code?
<jui-feng> i can't push my local bzr rep to LP. is that a problem on my end, or is the LP server down? it used to work fine earlier today.
<kirkland> i'm having trouble bzr push'ing to lp
<kirkland> just seems nothing's happening
<jui-feng> oh hey, same here
<jui-feng> so it's probably not a problem on my end.
<jui-feng> it's been like that for a few hours
<kirkland> jui-feng: okay, thanks.
<jui-feng> let's hope they fix it soon :)
<magcius> Somebody should update the topic to say "it's not you"
<smoothice> alright
<hyperair> does anybody know how the launchpad ubuntu mirror probe works?
<hyperair> i mean, can i see the script?
<hyperair> i'd like to test a mirror i'm maintaining
<hyperair> hmm the probe always attacks while an update is taking place
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I cannot bzr pull anymore from launchpad
<smoothice> Neither can I
<smoothice> everyone is having problems
<ploum> ok
<ploum> so it's known
<smoothice> yep
<smoothice> ploum: I'm just waiting it out since there's nothing else to really do to report
<ploum> and is bzr branch working ?
<smoothice> nope
<ploum> argh
<ploum> We were in the process of releasing !
<smoothice> :'(
<smoothice> You might want to try generating yourself a new keyset
<smoothice> ssh keys
<LarstiQ> I don't think that will do anything
<smoothice> ok
<smoothice> LarstiQ: Anything else to try/
<LarstiQ> smoothice: no, I suggest you try to go on without launchpad for now
<smoothice> alright
<LarstiQ> ploum: what do you use launchpad for in your release process?
<ploum> LarstiQ: the release manager had not the latest revision
<ploum> so it would be handy if he could do bzr pull
<LarstiQ> ploum: ok, but someone else does? You can bypass launchpad for that
<ploum> that's what I just did
<ploum> I did a tar.gz and sent it by email
<ploum> but that's a bit stoneage-like practice ;-)
<tumbleweed> ploum: something is clearly broken on bazaar.launchpad.net
<tumbleweed> but I'm sure someone will get to it (hopefully this weekend :-/)
<ploum> LarstiQ: there's also the fact that when you announce a release, some people might want to branch your code to play with it
<tumbleweed> oh, works again :P
<tumbleweed> whoever did that, thanks
<ploum> oh yes !
<ploum> great :-)
<smoothice> had anyone tried using bzr without an ssh key to see if it works that way?
<tumbleweed> smoothice: to push to lp, you need an ssh key - there is no password auth
<smoothice> oh
<smoothice> for some reason I thought there was
<smoothice> nevermind
<tumbleweed> pulling you can do by http
<jui-feng> damn, now i already created a diff of my latest changes. ;)
<LarstiQ> ploum: right, but since bzr is decentralized, any other publically reachable place could take over the duty (for a while)
<LarstiQ> ploum: it's not ideal, but you can still work
<ploum> LarstiQ: indeed ! I forgot that and that's really nice :-)
<sinzui> the bazaar smartserver was bounced. push and pull should work again
<directhex> any sign of debian support in PPAs on the horizon?
<lfaraone> directhex: Nope.
<lfaraone> directhex: It's a resource issue; canonical runs LP and it isn't in their interests to provide non-ubuntu slaves.
<lfaraone> directhex: I'm sure that if someone donated a box to them for debian use it could be worked out.
<jpds> lfaraone: Well, there have been Debian imports at: https://launchpad.net/debian
<LarstiQ> lfaraone: I don't think that's correct
<LarstiQ> directhex: Debian ppas do require the entire Debian suite archive (per release) and buildds to match
<LarstiQ> directhex: so it isn't a trivial move
<lfaraone> LarstiQ: well, I'm just speculating.
<lfaraone> jpds: really? I don't see any: https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<directhex> LarstiQ, it's a feature gap compared to, say, the opensuse build service. which is a PITA to use, but DOES build against lots of different distros
<javaJake> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/python <-- python has a really nice, easy naming scheme for their repositories
<javaJake> Or, branches
<javaJake> How do they get more than one 'lp:<project>' name?
<LarstiQ> javaJake: the lp:python/3.0 vs lp:python/2.5?
<javaJake> It's series isn't it?
<LarstiQ> javaJake: yes
<Adri2000> looks like time on a bug's +activity page is utc, whereas time on the bug page is local, is that a known bug?
<javaJake> Hmmm, I've got a branch locally, and I've created a branch in Launchpad. Would I use 'push' to duplicate that branch onto Launchpad's new repository?
<LarstiQ> javaJake: yes
<jkakar> I'm using launchpadlib to find a milestone, call searchTasks() on it to find all of its bugs, and then print some details about them to a console.
<Ursinha> jkakar, are you having any issues?
<Ursinha> btw, hi :)
<jkakar> Ursinha: Heya!  Other than it being really slow, no.  It just took 45s to get 44 bugs to display.  Loading the same view in my web browser is <2s load time.
<jkakar> Actually, I'm finding it a pleasure to work with, in terms of ease of programming.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> jkakar, awesome, isn't it?
<jkakar> Also, is there a way to get branches linked to bugs via the API?
<Ursinha> jkakar, did you get any timeouts in the meantime?
<jkakar> Ursinha: It is, indeed.
<jkakar> Ursinha: Nope, not that I know off (ie, no exceptions)
<Ursinha> jkakar, right
<jkakar> Ursinha: In general, all the operations I've tried have been slow, even simple ones like getting a bug given a bug number, but they've all worked. :)
<javaJake> Can you assign multiple branches to a series?
<javaJake> We have different kinds of, erm, code for each release we make.
<LarstiQ> javaJake: I think so
<Ursinha> jkakar, in here, where the internet is fast "pero no mucho", it's not immediate
<Ursinha> jkakar, all requests I make always take one or two seconds
<jkakar> Ursinha: I have a relatively fast connection here, but I think overall network latency is a factor given my geographic location.
<jkakar> Ursinha: Launchpad is always way faster in Europe.
<Ursinha> jkakar, hmm, may be
<Ursinha> indeed
<james_w> jkakar: hey, are you using STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT?
<jkakar> james_w: Nope, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT.
<james_w> interesting
<james_w> jkakar: you can try "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" to see the queries that are being made
<Ursinha> james_w, interesting
<james_w> also, it costs quite a lot to repeatedly use the same attributes, so assign them to variables, then use the variable at each point
<james_w> (for some attributes at least)
<jkakar> The code I have doesn't look bone-headed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127945/
<jkakar> james_w: I'm already doing that (by accident) for bugs.
<james_w> what's your "Bug" class?
<jkakar> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127951/
<james_w> interesting
<jkakar> james_w: I just tried the debuglevel thing.  It's making a request for each bug in the milestone, and another for each bug's bug task.  Those requests are the ones that take the bulk of the time.
<james_w> nothing stands out to me though
<james_w> if launchpad.bugs[12345] takes a few seconds for you then I'm not sure what it is
<jkakar> james_w: Well, that's good to know at least.
<jkakar> james_w: I guess the fact that it's making ~105 requests to show 50 bugs is the real problem.
<james_w> yeah, that won't help
<jkakar> james_w: Is there a way to batch queries into single requests?
<james_w> jkakar: not that I know of
<james_w> one of the API gurus would be able to tell you for sure
<jkakar> Cool, thanks.
 * Ursinha looks around for some of the rosetta experts
#launchpad 2009-03-08
 * SamB wonders if he has reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/339380 in the right place
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339380 in launchpad-bazaar "push doesn't work when default stacking branch is a mirror that has failed to update ?" [Undecided,New]
 * SamB wonders a bit about https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/339379 too ...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339379 in launchpad-bazaar "lp: urls are not expanded in the --stacked-on option for push" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> SamB: try #bzr or #ubuntu-bugs if no-one replies  :)
<SamB> why #ubuntu-bugs ? I'm on Debian ;-P
<jml> SamB: oh hi
<jml> SamB: so, you don't need to specify --stacked-on to do what you are doing.
<jml> SamB: but the bugs you've reported are definitely bugs, and are in the right place.
<SamB> jml: oh don't I ?
<SamB> #339380 is how I ran into #339379, really
<jml> SamB: ahh I see.
<savvas> SamB: I just recommended alternative ways in case someone didn't reply - which they did :P
<jml> SamB: so, is there a canonical bzr branch for dvc?
<savvas> shouldn't the links be "lp:~naesten/dvc/styleNdocs" instead of "lp:///~naesten/dvc/styleNdocs" ?
<jml> savvas: yeah, but both will work.
<jml> SamB: so, stacking on non-trunk branches is basically not supported on Launchpad right now.
<jml> SamB: we'd like to fix that -- and we will -- but right now the only way to get it to work is really fiddly.
<jml> SamB: 'bzr push --no-stacked' ought to work.
<wgrant> jml: Can't one manually specify http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~path/to/branch URLs to stack on?
<jml> wgrant: one can. I keep forgetting about that, since I work on a proprietary code base, for which that won't work.
<wgrant> Ahhh, true.
<jml> SamB: so, what wgrant said is right.
<SamB> jml: there is a canonical branch, but for some reason launchpad has trouble mirroring it ...
<jml> SamB: it's generating 403s, even in my web browser.
<SamB> jml: that's because you are trying to look at it
<SamB> it works fine otherwise
<SamB> well, except for bzr info
<SamB> see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/63191
<jml> SamB: I see.
<wgrant> Why is it 403ing everything unknown?
<jml> SamB: Launchpad inspects the branch before pulling it, because we need to check out some things about the branch before we pull it.
<SamB> wgrant: maybe you should ask that in the question ?
<SamB> Stefan Reichör is the one that runs that server, not me
<wgrant> Ah.
<SamB> do you think that question should maybe be converted to a bug, since launchpad could obviously do with being a bit more articulate about the problem ?
<jml> SamB: I think there are already bugs about error messages there.
<SamB> oh
<SamB> right
<jml> SamB: also I don't understand stefan's comments in that thread
<wgrant> It could also be a bug in bzr.
<wgrant> That it doesn't take a 403 as a failure to get that file.
<wgrant> But I suppose that's not a good idea.
<SamB> well, I mean, launchpad could at least say that something like "bzr info" is failing, or give the URL ... just a thought
<jml> SamB: it's not doing bzr info, it's doing something much more complex
<SamB> yeah
<SamB> thought maybe
<jml> SamB: we are very defensive in the way we pull arbitrary data from user-supplied branches
<SamB> sensible
<SamB> users are always changing things
<jml> or being deliberately malicious.
<jml> although we haven't come across that yet, at least not in the form of a security attack :)
<SamB> well, assuming malice is a decent approximation for all the things users can do by accident anyway
 * SamB wonders if he should report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=517770 on launchpad, Debian isn't responding and he has no reason to believe this is a Debian problem ...
<ubottu> Debian bug 517770 in bzr "bzr: BZR_PROGRESS_BAR is ignored" [Normal,Open]
<james_w> SamB: it should go to launchpad really, apologies for not having done it already
 * james_w does it now
<james_w> bug 339385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339385 in bzr "bzr: BZR_PROGRESS_BAR is ignored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339385
<MTecknology> Ursula-logbot: *tap*tap*
<terrex> ppa builders for amd64 & i386  seems to be hang
<terrex> ok, now ppa builders are working.
<G__81> i am new to Ubuntu and am trying hard to become an Ubuntero but i am getting problems
<G__81> i ve sent the keys to the keyserver and i ve got an email from LP asking me to confirm the key
<G__81> and it asks me to do gpg --clearsign filename
<G__81> but when i do
<G__81> touch new
<G__81> gpg --clearsign key
<G__81> it asks me to enter passphrase and after i enter it i get back to the prompt and nothing is written onto the "key"
<G__81> can someone help me ?
<G__81> what exactly should i paste in the LP confirmation mail
<SamB> G__81: try pressing ^D
<SamB> oh, wait, you get back to the prompt ?
<G__81> SamB, ok now finally i ve made it to accept
<G__81> SamB, i ve got an email from LP saying that my code of conduct has been acknowledged
<G__81> but my Ubuntero status is still No
<G__81> :o
<G__81> yes got it :)
<G__81> finally
<G__81> thanks SamB
<nhandler> Could someone here try and reproduce a bug with the PPAs for me?
<hyperair> nhandler: what bug is this?
<nhandler> hyperair: Upload a package to your ppa. Do a search for that package in the web interface. Watch the Build Status column as it goes from needs building to building to complete. For me, once it starts building, I end up with several arch names right next to each other (no space between them). However, if I refresh the page, a space is added
<hyperair> hmmm need to find a package to upload
<nhandler> If I had to guess, this probably is some ajax bug
<hyperair> probably
<fidji> hi
<fidji> somebody can help me in french ?
<fidji> I have some questions about tag revision and ppa
<mib_y16t8vj1> what's up with staging.launchpad.net? It just doesnt work here
<fidji> I'm on #ubuntu-fr-scripts channel
<mib_y16t8vj1> doesnt anyone know why staging doesnt work?!
<bcurtiswx> Hi all, im a bug traiger for ubuntu.  I'm wondering how possible it would be to gather OS version and package version (depending on a package is provided in the bug report) to bug reports on submit.  this i guess would regard the manual submissions, as apport on ubuntu will report this automatically.
<jpds> bcurtiswx: apt-cache policy <package> - shall give you the package version, while uname -a <- OS version.
<bcurtiswx> jpds: yes i do know this.  what i mean, is can launchpad be built to do this on submit of bug reports... so this way triagers arent wasting time asking for this information
<jpds> Yeah, you'll have to ask them for manual submissions.
<bcurtiswx> jpds: right now its just a couple of asterisks on the bottom of the submit form.. and people who are just filling in the fields will typically ignore that..
<bcurtiswx> jpds: since this is important information in bug reports, i imagine having launchpad obtain this information automatically on submit would be extremely beneficial
<jpds> bcurtiswx: Can't see any way of doing that really.
<bcurtiswx> jpds: ok.. the only other idea I had for this.. would be to insert an input field to the bug reports to have the user input OS version and/or package versions
<bcurtiswx> jpds: bug managers like bugzilla gnome have a section devoted to finding version information out
<jpds> bcurtiswx: You might want to file a bug against launchpad-bugs about that.
<bcurtiswx> jpds: ok, i wasn't sure if a bug report was more efficient way to get this addressed.
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: for Debian, the canonical method of using 'reportbug' takes care of that
<bcurtiswx> LarstiQ: is there an example i can look at (sorry if this is a dumb question)
<jpds> bcurtiswx: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=512694
<ubottu> Debian bug 512694 in pidgin-facebookchat "pidgin-facebookchat: package should depend on the pidgin package" [Normal,Open]
<bcurtiswx> jpds: is there a way to push that for launchpad bug reports?
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: you'll have to have a culture of people using reportbug
<bcurtiswx> hmm
<bcurtiswx> LarstiQ, how similar or dissimilar are apport/reportbug (could they be combined?)
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: no clue
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: but reportbug is a Debian tool
<jpds> bcurtiswx: Actually, I think https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000535.html - may just be what you want.
<bcurtiswx> ah yes, package hooks.. i know about those.. but as of right now they need hooks made for tons of other important packages
<bcurtiswx> jpds: this is a good way to grab that info.. but its more after the fact... im going for gathering this information on the initial report
<jpds> bcurtiswx: You're going to have to hope that the user does as requested then :(
<bcurtiswx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splix/+bug/338442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338442 in system-config-printer "bug reports would benefit from an apport hook" [Undecided,In progress]
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: there are different ways people can report bugs
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: also, what works for Ubuntu won't for other upstream projects
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: so imo you should have your own bug reporting workflow documented anyway
<bcurtiswx> LarstiQ:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug isnt a stellar start to a bug report... and the typical bug reporter wont go to advanced options.  Should I file a bug against changing that process around?
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: I guess allowing projects to customize the bug reporting a bit might be a good idea
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: though I suspect there would already be requests for that
<bcurtiswx> LarstiQ, I love that first option.  i think that would be a great thing.  In ubuntu, triagers are always asking reporters for package and OS versions... so allowing us to collect that in bug reports that we can customize would be awesome
<bcurtiswx> LarstiQ: how would I go about getting this in the works?
<LarstiQ> bcurtiswx: look through the answers/bugs filed on launchpad for something similar?
<thumper> morning
<technopagan> I'm stuck: I want to upload code to LP/Bazaar. I've tried bzr push lp:MYPROJECTPATH --use-existing-dir while being on my local code-folder, but Bazaar replies that it's "Not a branch". How do I upload code fo the first time?
<lifeless> technopagan: bzr push lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/BRANCHNAME
<fidji> hi
<fidji> somebody know how I can resole this problem http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-11304
<technopagan> lifeless: I did that. I get "Not a branch" as an error.
<fidji> resolve*
<lifeless> technopagan: could you please pastebin the exact command and response you get please
<technopagan> lifeless: http://pastebin.com/d2a8d9caf
<technopagan> lifeless: I created a new project, now I want to give it some code so that team-members can start commiting. This should not be that difficult. What am I doing wrong?
<fidji> I need to get the Makefile for my branch in ubuntu-fr-scripts
<lifeless> technopagan: ok, this - bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/baldur/bin/woof/branch/". - says that the local directory you are in is not a branch
<lifeless> technopagan: is this an existing project or a new project?
<technopagan> lifeless: A new project.
<fidji> technopagan: cd myproject && bzr init && bzr add && bzr commit -m "any comment" && bzr push lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/BRANCHNAME
<technopagan> fidji: Thank you!!
<fidji> nobody for my problem ?
<fidji> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-11304
 * thumper looks at fidji's problem
<fidji> thank's thumper
<thumper> fidji: not sure I'm afraid, I can suggest bigjools or noodles when they come on line though
<fidji> dscverify: loggedfs_0.5-0ubuntu1.dsc failed signature check:
<thumper> technopagan: once the branch is up for your project, you can link it as the primary branch for your project
<technopagan> thumper: I've created a branch, but Launchpad says "A development focus branch hasn't been specified". Is this the same thing? Should I mark my branch the "development focus branch" ?
<mwhudson> technopagan: yes
<technopagan> mwhudson: Done. Thank you!
 * SamB whispers http://bugs.darcs.net/issue833
<mwhudson> SamB: in the wrong channel perhaps?
<SamB> no, I was just wondering what that bot would say about it is all
<thumper> technopagan: yes
<thumper> mwhudson: ah, thanks
<thumper> SamB: not much I hope
#launchpad 2010-03-08
<poolie> ah, could be
<poolie> it failed 5/5 times, even though hydrazine already has a workaround for it being out of date because of a prior change
<poolie> imbw but i don't think the client can do any better
<poolie> it's just reading and then updating one value, how can it get any simpler?
<poolie> hello emmajane
<emmajane> poolie, ola :)
<poolie> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+milestones is persistently timing out
<mwhudson> poolie: me too
<rdz> i just realized, that the package i created just contains documentation files, but no binaries at all. when i install manually from source, binaries are installed.. whjat might be wrong here?
<rdz> i can see get everything compiled, when doing 'pbuilder build', but still the resulting deb does not contain any binary files. what might be wrong here?
<poolie> rdz, i'd suspect something wrong in the way you're calling debhelper or whatever
<poolie> perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<rdz> poolie, i now get an error:/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/libgavl.so.1.0.0': Permission denied
<poolie> hm, maybe pbuilder is not running fakeroot or something?
<rdz> how can i check that?
<rdz> fakeroot does also fake a / directory? or does it only fake having root privileges?
<poolie> it fakes having root privileges
<poolie> because debs must normally be built as root
<rdz> hm.. but then it is obvious, that it cannot install to /usr/lib.. no?
<rdz> but how to change that?
<crimsun> rdz: #ubuntu-motu is the better place for packaging questions. Your symptom reads suspiciously as if your debian/rules or debian/foo.install is incorrect.
<rdz> crimsun, thanks .. i'll check there
<persia> I just got a "This does not look like a patch" warning for http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40462740/qemu-kvm_0.12.3-0ubuntu11.debdiff : did I do something odd, or is there a bug in the patch detection algorithm?
<wgrant> persia: The extension isn't recognised.
<wgrant> Sounds like we need some monkeypatching.
<wgrant> Ahem.
<wgrant>     mimetypes.add_type('text/plain', '.debdiff')
<persia> The *extension* is being checked.
<wgrant> Yes.
<persia> That's SO WRONG
<wgrant> It's not ideal.
<idnar> there's not much else you can do, given the way browsers handle file uploads
<wgrant> But it seems to be the standard way to determine MIME types these days.
<idnar> in theory the browser could specify the correct type
<idnar> in practice, there's no way for the user to control that, and no way for the browser to know the correct type
<persia> Can we not do content analysis on the files?
<wgrant> It's possible.
<wgrant> And would be ideal.
<persia> Well, it would probably expose some bugs in magic handling for patches, but aside from that, yes.
<wgrant> But Python's mimetypes module uses extensions, and that's what zope.contenttype uses, and that's what LP uses.
<persia> Well that's annoying.  There's all kinds of non-standard extensions used for patches (diff, patch, dpatch, debdiff, nothing, etc.)
<wgrant> Yes.
<persia> I can't decide if it's actually a bug though.
<persia> I think I'll not file a bug about it: it's mildly annoying, but I suppose the reason for it to be that way.
<persia> And I don't think it's that hard to confirm things are really patches.  I just now think any detection logic that may exist is useless.
<wgrant> The fix for debdiffs is trivial.
<wgrant> Right.
<persia> The fix for ".debdiff" is trivial, until the next extension comes along.
<wgrant> Yep.
<persia> Plus some patches are large, so we convince people to upload compressed versions.
<persia> I might later file a bug about the language "This doesn't look like a diff" being potentially inappropriate when launchpad didn't even look at it, but that's very minor.
<wgrant> Adding a .gz or .bz2 or similar shouldn't affect the detection.
<lifeless> wgrant: its broken no matter what?
<lifeless> wgrant: :P
<rdz> hi all. i am spending hours on fixing a  build of a package: the only relevant file gets not included in the resulting packages. it seems i am overseeing to most obvious, but i am not able to track it down
<wgrant> lifeless: Heh, true.
<wgrant> rdz: I'd suggest continuing your hunt for assistance in #ubuntu-motu.
<rdz> wgrant, ok thanks
<persia> There ought to be a channel for getting support for packaging stuff.  The issue seems to be that nobody would staff it.
<persia> I'm not always in the mood to support PPA packagers (and lots of other folks also), but here almost never seems right.
<wgrant> Indeed :(
<wgrant> Neither channel is correct.
<persia> But if we created a new channel, would anyone staff it?
<persia> I'm really happy about #ubuntu-app-devel but that took years to form.
<rww> We get people asking about it in #ubuntu every so often, and I always feel kinda bad about redirecting them to #ubuntu-motu, because it doesn't really fit :\
<persia> (and I'm not sure it's the right place for PPA packagers)
<persia> rww: Unless someone happens to be in a good mood, -motu usually redirects here.
<persia> But here sometimes redirects to -motu and mostly just can't help.
<wgrant> Create #ubuntu-packaging and direct the people from here and #-motu to there? But then that might leave #-motu near-empty.
<persia> wgrant: The trick being: who offers support in #ubuntu-packaging?
<wgrant> Well, -motu redirects here more often when certain people are around.
<persia> Well, I'm one of the people who redirects here : it just depends on my mood.
<wgrant> persia: Most of the people who offer packaging support in #ubuntu-motu now, I would imagine.
<persia> Right then.
 * persia goes off to create a channel, not promising to keep it staffed or anything
<wgrant> It's a start.
<lifeless> I redirect to u-m all the time
<persia> lifeless: You shouldn't.  That's not the right place.
<micahg> which component has to do with series for projects?
<mwhudson> micahg: registry
<micahg> mwhudson: thanks
<persia> So, #ubuntu-packaging defined.  Please redirect folk there.  If anyone wants to suggest changes to topic or access, please give me hints.
<wzssyqa> what should i do,if a lost my privte keys
<rww> wzssyqa: private keys for what? gnupg or ssh or something else?
<wzssyqa> rww: all,i formate my /home
<wzssyqa> now ,i am cring :'(
<rww> wzssyqa: For SSH, you can just generate a new one and replace the old one with the new one on Launchpad. For GNUPG, if you don't have a revocation certificate and it isn't set to expire eventually, the old key is going to be on the keyserver forever, but you can still generate a new one and tell LP about it, it'll just be mildly confusing.
<wzssyqa> rww: thx
<rww> But yeah, in general, if you lose the private key, you can't regenerate that particular private key, and thus have to make a new one.
<wzssyqa> rww: i see
<wgrant> That is, of course, the point of a private key.
<rww> indeed :)
<lifeless> persia: It has been the best place to date.
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes, but it's wrong :(
<lifeless> wgrant: -<>-
<wgrant> Pardon?
<lifeless> wgrant: :P
<persia> lifeless: Not it's not only wrong, but there's a better place :)
<dickelbeck> Any one home?
<wgrant> Nobody.
<dickelbeck> I am trying to establish a new launchpad account named "Kicad".  The attempt is failing saying that an account by that name already exists.  We once had an account here, and asked that it be removed, and it was to our knowledge.  The we recently started kicad-newlib but this is for libraries, not for the core program itself.
<wgrant> dickelbeck: By "account" do you mean a project?
<dickelbeck> Yes project
<dickelbeck> The UI and slow speed at sourceforge.net has recently crossed into the intolerable realm.
<thumper> dickelbeck: was the project named kicad?
<dickelbeck> yes
<thumper> dickelbeck: and you want it reactivated, yes?
<dickelbeck> yes we want that name now for real.
<thumper> dickelbeck: this: The well known electronic design automation tool on GPL license.?
<thumper> dickelbeck: done: https://launchpad.net/kicad
<dickelbeck> Yes, the very one.  I am an admin for it at sourceforge.net
<thumper> dickelbeck: if this is you, you are the owner/maintainer in lp too https://edge.launchpad.net/~manveru
 * thumper goes to make dinner
<dickelbeck> No manveru is not an admin for the project.  He is only a developer.  You can verify this at sourceforge.net.  This was a political problem and is a main reason why it was shutdown in the first place.  Manveru set it up without any authority.  Since then we have had a vote, etc.
<wgrant> dickelbeck: If you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and provide evidence supporting your request and identity, the project can be transferred to you.
<dickelbeck> OK, I asked the question over there.  Anything else I need to do here, or any reason to wait around?
<wgrant> That should be all you need to do. Somebody will probably get to it in the next day or two.
<dickelbeck> OK thanks, bye.
<rww> mthaddon: answering PPA rename reqests with "This isn't possible, see bug" and linking to a bug that says "this is possible, but time-consuming and error-prone" is... confusing.
<mthaddon> rww: I guess I should have more clearly said "this isn't possible through the UI"
<rww> (I'm the asker in https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102481 , in case anyone is wondering where that statement randomly came from :)
<rww> mthaddon: I'm guessing the policy on this changed? Because I've heard from others who've had it done in the past, hence filing the question in the first place.
<rww> or they might have been mistaken, iono
<wgrant> Deleting a PPA that has never contained any packages is possible.
<mthaddon> rww: er, kind of - we're getting more and more requests to do this, and it's becoming clear it really needs to be something we can do through the UI - so from that perspective, yeah, I'm trying to push to get it added to avoid us having to do it manually
<persia> rww: Way back in the beginning, PPA renames were done, which caused lots of problems, and the establishment of the policy, which may be the source of confusion.
<mthaddon> wgrant: well, yes and no - it's not possible through the UI
<wgrant> mthaddon: Right.
<micahg> just got an oops...should I file a bug or post here?
<wgrant> It's not an easy problem to solve, sadly.
<wgrant> Since it's not a simple problem of renaming a directory; the name is embedded in the PPA indices too.
<mthaddon> name abstraction like we do for branches would be nice
<rww> wgrant, mthaddon: My PPA had packages in it at one point, I don't think I specified that in the original question. Does that mean I'm screwed, or will that be possible to rename when that bug's resolved?
<mthaddon> once the bug has been resolved, it'd be possible to rename with a PPA I think (certainly with a disabled PPA)
<wgrant> Exactly.
<rww> alright
<rww> the main concern here from my end is that I have the whole @ubuntu.com email address thing going on, so if I start using it now, I'd have to switch over when I renamed the account, which would be annoying
<rww> (I just got membership recently, and have been holding off on various things because of this)
<rww> hmm, there wouldn't happen to be a way to use something other than mylpusername@ubuntu.com, would there? that would also solve this problem. given persia's explanation to someone else the other day I'm guessing not, but...
<mthaddon> yeah, I understand this is a real pain - hopefully with enough pressure the priority of the bug can be raised
<persia> rww: There's a decent chance you'll have to take some special action to get your email changed after you change your LP account anyway.
<rww> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail says it's automagic
<persia> OK.  s/decent/small/ :)
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> Anyone getting the same error messages on the Bazaar this morning ?
<Fly-Man-> When trying to view a branch, the message: "Internal Server Error" pops ip
<Fly-Man-> up*
<mkanat> lifeless: Is loggerhead hung?
<lifeless> Fly-Man-: what branch
<lifeless> mkanat: dunno if its hung per se - I can't log into that box to check
<Fly-Man-> lifeless: let me grab the link
<mkanat> lifeless: Okay. When it hangs, none of it works.
<mkanat> lifeless: So you could go to any codebrowse page and it wouldn't work.
<lifeless> losa ping - is loggerhead hung ? - data gathering for mkanat :>
<Fly-Man-> lifeless: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~flyman/fusionforge/translate/files
<Peng> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/loggerhead/cheezum/changes works, though.
<Peng> /files, too
<lifeless> Fly-Man-: ok, looks like a branch specific issue
<mkanat> Okay.
<mkanat> So that would be something separate from my issue.
<lifeless> Fly-Man-: that could be a) a bug in loggerhead, or b) a problem with your branch.
<mkanat> Dang. :-)
<lifeless> mkanat: thanks for popping in to check.
<mkanat> lifeless: np!
<mkanat> I'm out; finishing up a Bugzilla release.
<Peng> mkanat: See you later. :)
<mkanat> Peng: Later! :-)
<Fly-Man-> lifeless: a) could be b) possibly, it hasn't been grabbing the latest pot/po files as well from the branch
<lifeless> Fly-Man-: can you please file a bug at bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code ?
<Fly-Man-> lifeless: Already on it :)
<mthaddon> lifeless: checking
<mthaddon> lifeless: not according to nagios
<lifeless> mthaddon: thanks!
<lifeless> mthaddon: if you can get a log extract for the ISE's that Fly-Man- was triggering that would be great
<mthaddon> lifeless: ISE's?
<lifeless> internal server error - python-paste tracebacks
<Fly-Man-> mthaddon: lifeless : Bug #534245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534245 in launchpad-code "Internal server error on branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534245
<mthaddon> ah
<Fly-Man-> O yeah .. ubottu was awake ;)
<Fly-Man-> I tend to forget about him :p
<lifeless> mthaddon: so there should be something in the logfile and if you can find it and attach to the bug ^ that would be good
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source:
<aquarius> Can I construct a bug search which searches across two projects rather than just one or all?
<beuno> aquarius, not AFAIK
<wgrant> aquarius: Unless you have a project group or a team or person common to all of them, not really.
 * aquarius grumbles.
<aquarius> and search results don't have an atom feed, correct?
<beuno> correct
<Daviey> aquarius: If you are bored, you could do client side processing using the api?
<aquarius> yep, I could indeed, which is what I'm debating doing :)
<aquarius> given that login_anonymously() only exists in launchpadlib >= 1.5.4, how did one log in anonymously using 1.5.1? or could it just not be done?
<thekorn> aquarius, launchpad = Launchpad.login("client", "", "", service_root)
<danilos> aquarius, it could not be done, it was introduced into Launchpad server-side API at the same time
<danilos> aquarius, or at least that's my guess, perhaps thekorn is right :)
<aquarius> those two answers are contradictory ;-)
<thekorn> I'm right ;)
<danilos> aquarius, there you go, thekorn is right :)
<aquarius> superb :)
<Daviey> aquarius: it's pretty dirty, and should really check that raise error is due to not having the right lplib installed, or check what version after importing; but this is how i overcame anon usage http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head:/loco_directory/common/launchpad.py
<aquarius> thekorn's suggestion works perfectly :)
<Daviey> aquarius: not knowing the reason for usage, but if it's to make your life easier handling bugs - using the anon api, you will obviously not be able to see security bugs you are privy to, or other non-public bugs.
<aquarius> yep, but I don't mind about that :)
<rdz> how can i re-upload the same package sources after having modified only some control files but not the sources themselves?
<danilos> rdz, you have to up the version number still
<rdz> danilos, thanks
<danilos> rdz, you can also find more help at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<danilos> bigjools, would it be worth having this (changing package without updating version number) as a FAQ on answers.launchpad.net/soyuz as well? (that's where I looked first)
<bigjools> danilos: I thought it was already there, let me check
<bigjools> danilos: ah I was thinking of the help wiki, you're right
<bigjools> danilos: I added one
<danilos> bigjools, excellent, thanks a lot
<bigjools> danilos: welcome
<ricotz> danilos, i am trying to do a manual sync from a bzr branch since automatic seems not working, but triggering the manual sync doesnt show anything in the import queue
<danilos> ricotz, which project is that?
<ricotz> docky
<ricotz> danilos, are you an admin?
<danilos> ricotz, yeah, I am LP Translations developer as well, so you're lucky
<danilos> ricotz, (sorry, been busy with some other things)
<ricotz> danilos, so there was a automatic import from bzr active but there is no update since 22 hours, so i triggered a "one time import" which doesnt work, only a manual upload seems to work
<danilos> ricotz, ok, so the problem is that your latest upload was manual (or so it seems) and auto-approval is done based on the full path
<danilos> ricotz, in general, we suggest people use bzr imports exclusively, but of course, if it's broken, it's understandable why you didn't use that
<danilos> ricotz, let me see if bzr imports are working well
<ricotz> i just uploaded the template
<ricotz> automatic import and manual export to bzr worked fine until now
<danilos> ricotz, right, I am trying to look into bzr imports; manual uploads sometimes require manual approval (i.e. someone from the LP translations team has to do it)
<danilos> ricotz, right, we've hit a bug in exports last night, we are working on fix for that
<ricotz> danilos, ok, but the sync back from bzr after a manual download and commit works automatic without any approval
<danilos> ricotz, that's right
<ricotz> danilos, ok, so triggering an "one time import" isnt working because of this bug
<danilos> ricotz, I am not sure why one time import isn't working for you
<danilos> ricotz, btw, I see that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~docky-core/docky/trunk/revision/1173 was successfully imported
<ricotz> no this was a manual upload
<aquarius> Can I get a list of merge proposals that I reviewed, using launchpadlib? I can get a list of merge proposals that i proposed, and for a given merge proposal I can see who reviewed it, but I can't find a way of getting a list of all merge proposals that I reviewed.
<danilos> ricotz, ok
<danilos> rockstar, abentley: can you help aquarius please?
<abentley> aquarius, I don't think you can.
 * aquarius does a sort of sad Bambi-eyes look
<abentley> aquarius, if you'd like to submit a branch to provide that, I'd be happy to review it.
 * aquarius girns
 * aquarius grins, too
<aquarius> I'm not even sure it's doable the long way (i.e, by walking through everything) because there's no branch_merge_proposals collection either, afaics? So to do it I'd have to get all branches for all projects I care about, walk each one to get merge proposals, then check each proposal to see if I'm in the reviewers list. ouch.
<danilos> ricotz, I am looking at logs and it seems rosetta import jobs have stopped working on March 4th, basically after our last rollout
<aquarius> might as well just inhale all of launchpad at that point :)
<danilos> jtv, it seems we've broken rosetta branch imports on March 4th
<jtv> danilos: that may be the "non-ascii exception" error... hang on, I'll check
<danilos> jtv, this is imports
<jtv> oh imports, sorry
<jtv> So... that was the rollout?
<danilos> jtv, this is how the log file looks http://paste.ubuntu.com/391083/ (and nothing continues until this very day)
<ricotz> danilos, ok, so this can be fixed?
<danilos> ricotz, we will work on it immediately, it will probably take a day or two to fix it
<jtv> danilos: ouch, that's not a lot to go on
<jtv> danilos: I'm basically eod (apart from a call soon), but it's worth asking the losas if there's a lock file hanging around
<danilos> jtv, sure, I'll take it with henninge
<danilos> ricotz, I'll file a bug and let you know so you can subscribe to it
<jtv> danilos: note that we also had a segfault while a branch was being scanned around rollout
<danilos> jtv, right, nice
<jtv> I filed a bug about that, but not under rosetta since it seemed a generic branch-scanning issue
<ricotz> danilos, thank you, seems to be bigger problem ;-)
<danilos> ricotz, yeah
<ricotz> danilos, a least manual updates are working
<danilos> ricotz, we are actually thankful for you pointing us at it
<jtv> So by all means first check that branches are still being scanned.  They probably are, but...
<ricotz> danilos, your welcome
<abentley> aquarius, Person.getRequestedReviews should return a superset including the branches you own and those you've been asked to review or have reviewed.
<danilos> ricotz, yeah, I guess you'll have to use that until we fix it, sorry for the inconvenience :)
<ricotz> s/your/youre
<ricotz> danilos, no problem
<danilos> jtv, they are being scanned, my guess is the code that introduces new disabled auto-generation of templates is what broke something
<aquarius> abentley, yep, I saw that, but it's not useful for my specific use case because it doesn't include reviews requested of a team that I'm in...does getRequestedReviews include proposals where I wasn't *asked* to review it (my team was) but I *did* review it?
<jtv> danilos: I *think* that would break scanning as well though... certainly it'd break generation of the jobs, so we can check if there are any pending rosettauploadjobs.
<aquarius> abentley, it is possible that I am wrong and it is ideal for my use case :)
<abentley> aquarius, yes, it should include everything you've reviewed, whether or not your team was also requested to review it.
<aquarius> rock and roll!
<danilos> jtv, I'd say generation of jobs is what's broken
<abentley> danilos, if this turns out to be a branch scanner event notification issue, be aware that I have changed things considerably since the rollout.
<jtv> danilos: it may be something to do with how the creation of these jobs was moved to another file (but the old dead code was still kept around at that time)
<jtv> abentley: how simultaneous of us
<danilos> abentley, thanks for the heads up
<abentley> jtv, actually I mean that the event subscriptions are now done via zcml.
<jtv> abentley: oh, so there have been multiple changes
<jtv> our branches may have crossed  :(
<abentley> jtv, point is that my changes haven't hit production, so if you look at stable/db-stable, you aren't looking at the production code.
<jtv> abentley: I can't even find the relevant bits in devel atm...
<danilos> abentley, thanks, I've added a comment along those lines to bug 534427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534427 in rosetta "Imports from branches are broken" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534427
<aquarius> abentley, on a merge proposal Entry, is registrant_link ("The person who registered the landing target"), in English, the person who proposed the merge? Having difficulty deciphering it
<abentley> aquarius, yes.
<aquarius> cool
<danilos> ricotz, the bug is filed as bug 534427, so you can subscribe to it if you want to know when is it 'fix released'
<ricotz> danilos, rhanks
<ricotz> thanks
<jtv> abentley: ah, got a better view of things now...  thanks for explaining
<aquarius> abentley, brilliant, that works, thanks
<jtv> abentley: the branch scanner wouldn't happen to run in autocommit, would it?
<abentley> aquarius, you're welcome.
<abentley> jtv, I don't think it does.  It should just use the default, like other job scripts.
<jtv> ok
<aquarius> abentley, new question: I'd like to work out what the list of bugs that I've touched this week is (i.e., commented on, changed status of). I'm not sure I can find a good way of doing that#
<aquarius> ?
<Lord-Readman> Hello, have a problem were something wont work in launchpad
<Lord-Readman> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/enscript/+pots/enscript/en_GB/+translate?show=untranslated
<Lord-Readman> those two will not translate
<Lord-Readman> once that is translated the entire en_GB translation is 100% :-)
<Lord-Readman> so could an admin please take alook
<henninge> Lord-Readman: I suspect that this is a bug in the source code.
<henninge> no, leave out the "I suspect", it *is* a bug in the source code.
<Lord-Readman> ah well i downloaded the .po
<Lord-Readman> when processed i will do it there
<Lord-Readman> and reupload
<Lord-Readman> hopefully that will fix it
<henninge> The English singular should be "%d line was %s"
<Lord-Readman> why would it?
<danilos> Lord-Readman, PO file upload won't help if it's something like wrong flags on the message
<Lord-Readman> oh
<abentley> aquarius, have you looked at Person.searchTasks?
<henninge> danilos: I still find it strange that we see no error message.
<danilos> henninge, that seems related to 'untranslated' filter, doing it on shows the error message: https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/enscript/+pots/enscript/en_GB/72/+translate
<danilos> Lord-Readman, basically, packager/upstream need to fix the template
<henninge> danilos: I see
<danilos> Lord-Readman, it'd be worth filing a bug under enscript source package and adding a task for ubuntu-translations project
<Lord-Readman> ok
<danilos> Lord-Readman, btw, the workaround you can use is to translate initial English string to "%d line was %s"
<Lord-Readman> wont that break it?
<Lord-Readman> in the app?
<danilos> Lord-Readman, most likely not, but depends on the actual original string usage
<Lord-Readman> done
<aquarius> abentley, I have indeed. Doesn't that only return bugs that are assigned to me? launchpad.me.searchTasks doesn't include bugs that I've commented on, does it?
<abentley> aquarius, I don't work on bugs, so I don't know anything about that part of the API.
<aquarius> abentley, ah, OK. is that a rockstar thing?
<abentley> aquarius, no
<abentley> I and rockstar work on the code team, not the bugs team.
<aquarius> ah, OK. Who knows about the intersection of bugs and launchpadlib?
<aquarius> abentley, you've proved dead knowledgeable about the bits you do work on, though, for which much thanks :)
<abentley> aquarius, members of the bug team include allenap, gmb, intellectronica, deryck
<intellectronica> aquarius: whassup?
<intellectronica> can't patch bugtasks?
<aquarius> aha, gmb and intellectronica, I don't mind poking them :)
<gmb> For the purposes of this question, I disavow myself of all knowledge of anything.
 * deryck just waves
<aquarius> intellectronica, I would like to, using launchpadlib, get a list of the bugs that I have touched in some way (commented on, changed status of) in the last week
<aquarius> deryck, I'm pretty sure that intellectronica has stolen cigarettes from me in the past so he's in the chair ;-)
<deryck> heh
<intellectronica> aquarius: unfortunately, the launchpad bug tracker doesn't really allow you to search anything by time spans, so you'll have to do much of the work locally
<aquarius> intellectronica, does launchpad.me.searchTasks return bugs that I've commented on, or just bugs where I'm assignee?
<intellectronica> aquarius: the latter
<aquarius> that's what I feared :(
<intellectronica> aquarius: though bugs you've commented on will almost always be a subset of the bugs you're subscribed to, so you can start with that
<aquarius> how do I get bugs I'm subscribed to?
<aquarius> I can do something.searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.me), but I don't know what "something" is.
<aquarius> is there just "launchpad.searchTasks"?
<intellectronica> aquarius: you pass yourself as the bug_subscriber parameter
<intellectronica> aquarius: no, there's no global search. person is the only thing that crosses project boundaries and you can search on
<aquarius> but launchpad.me.searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.me) will only get bugs where I'm the owner, right?
<intellectronica> aquarius: you'll have to run the search several times over all projects (or packages or whatever) you want to get results from
<aquarius> I was worried you were going to say that.
<aquarius> OK. take https://edge.launchpad.net/libubuntuone, for example. It's "Part of" https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone. What's https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone in launchpad language? Is it a project?
<aquarius> aha, it might be a project_group?
<intellectronica> aquarius: it's a 'project group'
<aquarius> aha, and it has .searchTasks! yay :)
<aquarius> so ralistically I have to walk the output of launchpad.projects["ubuntuone"].searchTasks(bug_subscriber=launchpad.me) and test each one to see if I've touched it in the last week? I don't suppose the bugs come back in descending order of activity?
<intellectronica> aquarius: what do you mean by 'touched it'?
<aquarius> commented on it, set its status to something else
<intellectronica> aquarius: it's quite easy to tell if you commented lately, but finding out if you changed metadata on it is harder, because we only keep this info in the activity log, which is, essentially, text
<intellectronica> so you can sort of do it but you'll have to do some parsing
<intellectronica> aquarius: but you only care about stuff that mentions yourself that's not so hard. we do keep a real link to the person who took the action
<aquarius> that'd be cool
<aquarius> bugs don't have a last_time_anyone_did_anything_to_this_bug attribute, do they? I can't find one (that would be a quick way to discard bugs that haven't been touched this week by anyone)
<intellectronica> aquarius: they do
<intellectronica> aquarius: Bug.date_last_updated
<aquarius> aha, winner
<aquarius> I was looking at bug_task, not bug!
<intellectronica> aquarius: but i promised you access to the activity log, and looking at the api now i don't find it. maybe i was hallucinating and this never got exported via the api
<allenap> intellectronica, aquarius: a_person.searchTasks(), by default, will return bugs related to a_person, be they the assignee, the reporter, a subscriber or a commenter, afaict. See get_related_bugtasks_search_params() in lp.bugs.model.bugtask.
<aquarius> o rly? magic darts
<intellectronica> allenap: ah, nice, so that simplifies things
<intellectronica> the activity log isn't exported, though
<aquarius> does status in a searchTasks request default to all statuses, or all open statuses?
<allenap> aquarius: Open.
<aquarius> ok, looks like I have something approximating what I need. thanks intellectronica, allenap, abentley!
<intellectronica> cool
 * kfogel is away: reboot
<kirkland> can someone explain what the burning bush from zelda means with respect to bugs?
<cody-somerville> lol
<intellectronica> kirkland: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<kirkland> intellectronica: thanks
<keithy> Hi, any admins around?
<keithy> my emails to support about licencing of squeak project are not illiciting a response?
<mneptok> keithy: i think you mean "eliciting" ;)
<keithy> maybe I do
<mneptok> keithy: maybe you do mean "illicit," and you want suggestions on illegal means of distributing Squeak. :)
<keithy> you would think so
<keithy> given how hard it is to get the licence situation sorted
<c7p> hey im trying to access https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-power-manager/+pots/gnome-power-manager/el/+translate and also other pages and i get an error (please try again etc ... )
<kenix> hello
<kenix> is there anyone arround here?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> although i'm about to have lunch
<kenix> Okai , I've a lil problem when uploading to the PPA
<kenix> Checksum doesn't match for /home/ken/ubudsl/ubudsl_1.0.0.301-1karmic.dsc
<wgrant> kenix: What is the command that you're running?
<kenix> dput ppa:ubudsl-maintainers/ubudsl ~/ubudsl/ubudsl_1.0.0.301-1karmic_source.changes
<wgrant> kenix: So, that normally means you've caused the .dsc to be rebuilt since the .changes was created.
<wgrant> Try running debuild -S again.
<wgrant> But... that version number is a bit strange.
<kenix> Ow
<wgrant> Check out the Versioning section on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<kenix> oki
<kenix> thank you a ot
<wgrant> np
<kenix> lot
<persia> What's wrong with 1.0.0.103-1karmic?
<persia> s/103/301/
<wgrant> persia: 1.0.0.301-1 is not in Debian, and it is not a conventional way to indicate the series.
<wgrant> And in the chaotic world of PPAs, a little bit of versioning consistency is nice.
<persia> I guess.  I'm just not a fan of ~${series} for any number of reasons.
<persia> And I'm not a fan of including "ubuntu" in the version for PPAs, because it confuses dpkg-source
<wgrant> I version new packages 0ppa1, normally.
<wgrant> Less than just about anything else.
<persia> I use -0persiaX myself, but same idea.
<wgrant> Right, I would like to.
<wgrant> But both the PPAs I upload to are > ubuntu
<persia> dpkg-compare-versions tells me -0wgrant > -0ubuntu :)  But yeah.
<wgrant> persia: Right, which means if the package ever ends up in Ubuntu then mine will clobber it.
<wgrant> Which is wrong.
<persia> Right.
<persia> I mostly only use the PPA for brand-shiny new packages where it doesn't matter.
<persia> (as much)
<persia> But -0ppa seems good for new stuff, for consistency.
<persia> I guess my issue is "To do this, increase the Ubuntu version number and add a suffix of ~ppan (where n is your package's revision number)."
<wgrant> Right, that sort of assumes that the version is destined to become the next primary archive release.
<persia> Should we perhaps instead have "To do this, add the suffix "+ppan (where n is your package's revision number)."?  Or does that break also?
<wgrant> I think that is better.
<wgrant> We should develop and provide provide guidelines for all the common cases.
<persia> Where the common cases are new packages and private tweaks?
<wgrant> New packages, private tweaks, and possibly something different for packages that are just thrown into a PPA for quick testing before release into primary.
<wgrant> ~ppan works well for the last case.
<wgrant> 0ppa1 for the first, +ppa1 for the second.
<persia> I think anyone who performs case 3 is expected to be familiar enough to make it work.
<persia> Plus +ppan won't break anything (except the kernel) if used that way.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Using ~ppan is probably just a bit more semantically correct and obvious if used consistently.
<persia> Right, but based on what I see of usage patterns, that use case is the minority, and doesn't tend to include those who need to read that documentation.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> But if we include it there, maybe people will see that it has a real purpose and avoid it like the plague.
<persia> Any suggestions on where to put the hint for new packages?  Also, did I miss anything in my edit?
<wgrant> You have a mismatched quote before +ppan
<persia> I'd like to think that, but I also suspect many folk would like to think their PPA upload will be the next Ubuntu revision
 * wgrant reads.
 * persia has seen many bugs in which someone asks something like "why hasn't this been pulled from my PPA already?  I made it available ages ago."
<wgrant> Urgh.
<wgrant> Good point.
<wgrant> Do you want to maybe re-embolden the 'n' in '+ppan'?
<persia> embolden?  I thought it was italicised.
 * persia tries to remembe syntax
#launchpad 2010-03-09
<wgrant> Or that.
<epkugelmass> is it possible to create a branch that only certain people can access?
<wgrant> But it's nothing now, so it's less obviously a template.
<persia> epkugelmass: Last I heard that was only available as a commercial option, after asking a question against launchpad.
<epkugelmass> persia, thanks.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208 may be handy.
<wgrant> ... for those who wait.
 * wgrant disappears to uni.
<persia> Oh, the pricing and contact stuff has all been implemented.  Cool.
<sbeattie> Hrm, despite the topic, I'm unable to browse the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~kees/+junk/cpu-checker or bzr branch it.
<sbeattie> And for the record, according to kees, the branch that I can't browse (https://code.launchpad.net/~kees/+junk/cpu-checker) was last pushed to around 8 hours ago.
 * thumper looks at sbeattie's branch
<thumper> sbeattie: yes the mirrored copy looks somewhat screwed, trying to work out how to fix
<sbeattie> thumper: thanks, appreciated!
<Peng> Anyone got advice for not accidentally revealing details about a private bug? They are marked, but it's not super-obvious, and I might forget... :-\
<Peng> s/forget/forget to check.
<Peng> It's probably not a big deal -- most bugs aren't that secret, and if they are, it's obvious from the subject matter -- but I dunno, I feel uncomfortable.
<Andre_Gondim> Is there any way to change the behavior mail list, to when anyone no needs reply to all, only reply for the list?
<lifeless> Andre_Gondim: thats a mail client setting
<lifeless> ctrl-L in evolution
<Andre_Gondim> lifeless, but in maillist I can set this option
<Andre_Gondim> if reply to the sender or to the list, I just want to set reply to the list, not to sender
<lifeless> oh, reply-to-mangling
<lifeless> not on launchpad lists, thank $deity
<poolie> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr is timing out repeatedly :/
<wgrant> poolie: Known. i think the fix is committed.
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> Ah, no, not fixed yet.
<wgrant> Bug #534462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534462 in launchpad-registry "timeout project +portlet-packages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534462
<donri> if i move away from github i'm going to miss the wiki and web host service for documentation; is there a good place to get that for open source projects? sorry if it's off-topic.
<soren> donri: I know of a few projects that use wikia.com. I don't know if it's any good, though.
<idnar> http://pbworks.com/ is what I seem to be using for most of my projects
<donri> isn't wikia filled with advertisement, and only wiki?
<idnar> I think it's only free for non-commercial use, though
<soren> donri: Sorry, I though you were asking for a wiki.
<idnar> soren: he wanted wiki + document hosting, I think
<soren> idnar: It's hardly uncommon for wiki's to hold documents :)
<donri> by documentation i mean static html, properly served as such (not "download file via some interface")
<donri> and deployable via command line (ftp, scp, rsync, some vcs)
<donri> like, i could use packages.python.org for that if the project is python-related, but i'm looking for something more general.
<donri> (wiki is a secondary need.)
<donri> how does blueprints differ from bugs?
<jelmer> donri: Blueprints are used for creating specification, where there's design work that needs to happen.
<jelmer> *specifications
<donri> still not sure how that differs from bugs
<jelmer> donri: for bugs it's generally very clear what the problem is and what needs to be fixed, for features it's usually less clear. What does the UI need to look like, what use cases need to be handled, etc.
<idnar> ugh
<idnar> how would I get all of the bugs targetted at a milestone via the API?
<donri> i don't really get how that differs practically
<idnar> ah, looks like searchTasks might be what I want
<idnar> donri: I'd say that blueprints are for things that are larger in scope than will comfortably fit in a single bug
<idnar> there might be multiple bugs associated with a blueprint, or there might just be a lot of design / specification work that doesn't comfortably fit into a bug
<idnar> the split is kinda awkward, though
<idnar> especially since blueprints can't actually be stored on launchpad
<donri> huh
<jelmer> donri: the actual blueprints are usually on a wiki page, but there is an entry in Launchpad to make tracking their status easier
<donri> i'm only talking about the launchpad feature though
<donri> unrelated to ubuntu specs
<idnar> donri: I was also only talking about the launchpad feature
<wgrant> Note that the Launchpad feature was initially very very heavily modelled on the Ubuntu spec process, and has remained largely unchanged since.
<donri> so it basically assumes that you complement it with actual specing elsewhere?
<jelmer> donri: yeah, it mainly provides you with an easy way to track specs
<donri> aye, thanks
<persia> For some value of "easy" :)  Take care not to get more than ~200 specs, or you'll get lost.
<idnar> heh
<persia> Also, take care not to close specs by accident: they become very hard to find afterwards.
<idnar> lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed
<idnar> why am I getting that from launchpadlib?
<thekorn> idnar, there are a few bugreports about this issue, which have a few workarounds, let me try to find one
<idnar> I'm reading a few of those now
<idnar> I tried throwing in an lp_refresh(), which didn't seem to help
<idnar> ah, I think I found the problem; I was setitng .status on a bug task directly, instead of calling transitionToStatus
<thekorn> idnar, yes, transitionTo* will work, because it is using POST methods, seems like PATCH is affected by this bug
<idnar> hmm, I spoke too soon, that worked a few times but then gave me the same error again
<idnar> so, not really sure how to work around this. my code is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/391783/
<thekorn> idnar, you don't need lp_save() when using task.transitionToStatus()
<geser> I'm not sure, but do you need to call .lp_save() when using .transitionToStatus?
<Breaking_Pitt> One question
<Breaking_Pitt> I need to install launchpad
<idnar> thekorn: oh, I see
<Breaking_Pitt> but i have created the ssh keys to be sent to launchpad in one mchine
<Breaking_Pitt> but i have to isntall it in other machine
<Breaking_Pitt> i have to generate new ssh keys again?
<idnar> I just read bug 534066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534066 in malone "changing bugtask attributes via api gives "412 precondition failed"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534066
<idnar> okay, yeah, got rid of lp_save() and now it works fine
<thekorn> idnar, and you should also use   milestone.searchTasks(status=["Fix Committed",])    to not iterate over all (open) tasks for this milestone
<idnar> thekorn: excellent point
<deryck> intellectronica, did we get james_w's fix for the above bug deployed again?
<intellectronica> deryck: nope. it bounced because of an unrelated test failure and i just got it finally landed.
<intellectronica> deryck: i will arrange a cp for both this fix and the heat display one
<deryck> intellectronica, excellent.  thanks!
<thekorn> great! - good news
<persia> jml: After watching traffic in both #launchpad and #launchpad-devel for a week or so, I think you *do* have sufficient traffic (on discrete topics) to benefit from two channels.
<jml> persia, ok. :)
<persia> (in reply to your comment last week, which I then didn't have enough data to answer)
<jml> persia, I have this feeling that experienced Launchpad developers watch this channel less.
<jml> persia, but I'm glad to have an opinion from a seasoned external observer :)
<persia> jml: I suspect that the seasoned developers *do* watch it less, but I suspect that there would be less peer-support between users was all the -devel traffic here.
<persia> (and I believe that this peer-support is critical to community development)
<jml> persia, I agree.
<jml> btw, I just posted http://code.mumak.net/2010/03/get-started-with-launchpadlib.html
<jml> some people might find it useful
<jelmer> Breaking_Pitt: hi
<jelmer> Breaking_Pitt: You should be able to copy the ssh keys between machines (they live in ~/.ssh/).
<Breaking_Pitt> hello jelmer
<Breaking_Pitt> ok
<Breaking_Pitt> thanks
<Breaking_Pitt> with this answer
<Breaking_Pitt> I can continue
<Breaking_Pitt> thank you
<jelmer> You're welcome
<Breaking_Pitt> jelmer, I have copied the ssh keys from the machine in where I've setup the first install of Launchpad and don't seem to work now
<Breaking_Pitt> some advice please?
<jelmer> Breaking_Pitt: Does ssh-add -l list your keys correctly?
<Breaking_Pitt> seems that not
<Breaking_Pitt> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<RobOakes> Hi, does anyone know how to continue a bzr push request?  I was making an initial commit to launchpad with a big SVN repository (23990 revisions).  The bzr client stalled halfway through and I *really* don't want to start over from scratch.
<RobOakes> The error message says something about finish_writing / finish_reading ...
<RobOakes> The initial error was: The medium 'SmartSSHClientMedium(connected=True, username=u'robertsoakes', host='bazaar.launchpad.net', port=None)' has reached its concurrent request limit. Be sure to finish_writing and finish_reading on the currently open request.
<mrand> https://code.launchpad.net/~mrand/mythplugins/fix-repeated-file-ext-511653/+merge/20969/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff is timing out... gives "Please try again" constantly.  All other pages work fine, both before and after repeatedly trying that.
<pmatulis> will a PPA always be updated by apt when the same software/package appears in -updates?
<persia> pmatulis: Not at all.
<persia> pmatulis: A PPA is updated if/when someone uploads to it.  This is unrelated to the local system.
<pmatulis> persia: so a PPA is really like its own package then, according to how it is named?
<noodles775> What he said :), Note, the ppa index will display "There is a newer version of this package available", but the users system will always download the latest that it finds via apt's sources.
<persia> pmatulis: A PPA is it's own *archive* containing any number of packages.
<persia> noodles775: As a refinement: any apt instance will grab the newest it finds, even if it's not associated with a specific host (e.g. someone playing with quinn-diff)
<noodles775> Aha.
<pmatulis> to be clear, packages in a PPA remain independent of non-PPA packages?
<maxb> RobOakes: I don't _think_ bzr push is resumable, but you might want to ask #bzr before you take my word for it
<persia> pmatulis: Entirely.
<pmatulis> persia: thx
<RobOakes> Thanks, I'll try them.  Do you know if there is a way to do a shallow push?  All I really need is the most recent revision.  The repository has a 15 year version history, and that's just overkill for what I'm doing.
<persia> pmatulis: Note that this relationship is complicated when instantiated in any given apt-capable environment, as those tend to pull from several sources.
<pmatulis> persia: can you give me a concrete example of such a complication?
<persia> pmatulis: Two archives are enabled.  One has foo_1.1 the other has foo_1.1+ppa1.  foo_1.1+ppa1 is the install candidate.  The first archive gets updated with foo_1.2.  foo_1.2 is now the install candidate, and any changes in foo_1.1+ppa1 are no longer present, unless they were merged into foo_1.2
<pmatulis> persia: alright.  now such a scenario would only ever arise after a Ubuntu release upgrade right?  since Ubuntu doesn't upgrade major versions within a release
<persia> pmatulis: Same rule applies for 1.2.3-4ubuntu5 getting increased when someone has 1.2.3-4ubuntu5+ppa1 : either the critical bugfix or the PPA changes won't be applied (which depends on how apt compares versions, which you can test with dpkg --compare-versions)
<pmatulis> persia: basically i don't want a PPA package updated.  so the safe way is to compare versions prior to any upgrade
<pmatulis> (updated by a package in 'main' or 'universe' for example)
<persia> pmatulis: You installed a PPA package, and you want it never overridden?
<pmatulis> persia: i will want to do this, yes
<persia> pmatulis: OK.  Just don't upgrade until the PPA has merged each change.
<persia> (or don't upgrade that package)
<persia> You can't force this on users without doing things that can break their systems.
<persia> If you're in a controlled environment (large deployment), having a custom repository containing only approved changes is the usual model.  This is also sometimes used for commercial deployments (e.g. preinstalls)
<pmatulis> persia: right, thanks
<Laney> lamont: please kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghc6/6.12.1-12/+build/1526050 - it's obviously hung
<Laney> is it reasonable for soyuz to grow per package/arch timeout support as wanna-build has?
<nailora1> i cannot find the bug report about bug watches for bugzilla.gnome.org being disabled / causing problems. do you know where it is?
<stani> is something wrong with launchpad translations? I have requested to download the po and mo files more than 10 hours ago and still did not receive anything.
#launchpad 2010-03-10
<ojwb> has launchpad.net's openid provision been turned off?
<wgrant> ojwb: Shouldn't have. What suggests that?
<ojwb> well, it's not working for me, and I read a few weeks ago that login was migrating to an ubuntu.com subdomain
<wgrant> That hasn't happened yet -- all that's happened is that launchpad.net now authenticates against login.launchpad.net.
<ojwb> ok, thanks
<ojwb> perhaps I reset my password and have forgotten
 * ojwb will reset it now and see
<ojwb> hmm, can i reset password from being logged in?  I don't see a link or button anywhere
<wgrant> Do it from login.launchpad.net. This only changed about a week ago, so the workflows are not exactly optimised yet.
<wgrant> Or login.ubuntu.com. Either will work.
<ojwb> ok
<ojwb> will launchpad stop doing openid eventually?
 * ojwb worries about having to reset various sites to a new openid if it will...
<wgrant> login.launchpad.net will disappear soon. But https://launchpad.net/~username should continue to delegate forever, AIUI.
<bryceh> hi everyone, I've got a question about how to use launchpadlib to identify the bug_watch for a given bug
<bryceh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/511001 is a good example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511001 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] Lucid Freeze shortly after X startup" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<wgrant> bryceh: Try the bug_watches collection on a bug, or the bug_watch attribute of a bug task.
<bryceh> in launchpad there is a single upstream bug shown as associated with this (#26345)
<ojwb> ah, looking at the saved passwords it becomes clear
<bryceh> however when I look in the bug_watches collection on it, it shows several watches
<ojwb> I have a different one saved for login.launchpad.net to bug.l.n and l.n
<bryceh> 25325 NEW
<bryceh> 26333 NEW
<bryceh> 26345 NEW
<bryceh> 26746 RESOLVED DUPLICATE
<wgrant> bryceh: Right, you can see them if you look in the porlet at the bottom of the right column.
<wgrant> bryceh: TO get the one currently linked, find the bug task of interest and check the bug_watch attribute.
<ojwb> so I guess authentication moving to login.l.n was the change that "broke me"
<wgrant> ojwb: Interesting, since they've always used the same database
<ojwb> wgrant: I reset the password at some point, but presumably haven't used login.l.n since
<ojwb> wgrant: and thanks for the reassurance on openid
<bryceh> wgrant, unfortunately that is undefined
<wgrant> bryceh: You're looking at the right task?
<bryceh> let me doublecheck
<wgrant> It works for me.
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/api/beta/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/511001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511001 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i855] Lucid Freeze shortly after X startup" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<bryceh> 25325 NEW
<bryceh> 26333 NEW
<bryceh> 26345 NEW
<bryceh> 26746 RESOLVED DUPLICATE
<bryceh>  -->
<bryceh> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bryceh>   File "./report-intel-upstream.py", line 60, in <module>
<bryceh>     print " -->", bugtask.bug_watch.remote_bug
<bryceh> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remote_bug'
<wgrant> The Ubuntu task won't have a bug_watch.
<wgrant> The upstream task will.
<wgrant> Anyway, I need to disappear for a couple of hours.
 * wgrant vanishes.
<bryceh> hrm
 * bryceh head hurts
<bryceh> ok that seems to work, thanks.
<bjsnider> is there a way i can find a list of all bugs i've subscribed to or commented on even if they're closed?
<vorian> if someone is awake... is this something that can be resolved?  "This user has a PPA and may not be renamed"
<maxb> vorian: It's something that requires nontrivial manual fiddling by a Launchpad administrator
<lifeless> vorian: open a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<vorian> ah, so just some buttering up is required eh?  :)
<vorian> cool, thanks
<poolie> thumper/mwh/whoveer is OOPS-1530EA263 known at all?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1530EA263
<poolie> nm, bug 516308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516308 in launchpad-code "oops when setting the commit message on a merge proposal" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516308
<poolie> spiv you have a few mps just waiting for tweaks
<spiv> Yeah, I plan to land those this afternoon.
<MTecknology> Interesting email from launchpad - Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: notifying people about the proposal to merge lp:~echowarp/ubuntu-drupal-theme/2010 into lp:~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-orange.  It was logged with id OOPS-1530MPCJ1.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1530MPCJ1
<MTecknology> ubottu: ah, so you saw it too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> :P
<spiv> MTecknology: apparently due to NotBranchError: Not a branch: "lp-mirrored:///~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-orange".
<spiv> The branch page for that branch says "
<spiv> This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<spiv> "
<spiv> So, I suppose it's reasonable that it doesn't work, but it could give you a better error than an OOPS.
<spiv> Although, it did create a merge proposal.
<MTecknology> spiv: I'm not really freaked out - just thought it was interesting
<spiv> So it probably should work, and just say in the notification, "sorry, cannot show a diff because this branch has not been pushed to yet"
<spiv> *nod*
<spiv> Just adding some info for you interest, then :)
<MTecknology> thansk for explaining it to me
<idnar> http://www.nnsquad.org/archives/nnsquad/msg02932.html
<lifeless> ?
<slytherin> We are having a bit problem with our release management on launchpad. It looks like users are still downloading old releases of our app. Is it possible to know the referrer websites?
<slytherin> any help regarding the problem?
<persia> slytherin: That's one of those tricky things :)  You may do better to wait until there's a listed "help contact" in the topic.
<slytherin> persia: ok
<rioch> does launchpad create the .po files for you?
<krisives> I'm trying to make a PPA and having some confusion, can anyone help me?
<noodles785> krisives: sure, what's the confusion?
<krisives> I'm irritated with some changes an Ubuntu package made recently, so I grabbed it's source to build a version of it without the new features
<krisives> I'm making a source package and I want to upload that to a PPA
<noodles785> Yep
<krisives> my problem is, I don't know where to make the PPA on launchpad itself
<noodles785> krisives: http://launchpad.net/people/+me
<krisives> I grabbed the code from `apt-get source rhythmbox`, which I think is then same as `~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu`
<noodles785> You'll see a 'Personal package archives' section there.
<noodles775> with a link to create a new one.
<krisives> oh cool
<krisives> lol that was easy
<krisives> I thought I had to base it off another project/PPA
<noodles775> krisives: also, if you haven't seen it yet, it's worth reading through https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<noodles775> No, it's your personal archive, just for you :)
<krisives> thx, I followed the directions and did all the key-related stuff
<noodles775> Great.
<krisives> well I want to give the PPA address to others so they can use it too
<krisives> I have friends that also hate the new Rhythmbox indicator applet
<noodles775> Yep, that's fine, I just meant that you don't need to base it off another project, it's associated with you (but public, so others can use it).
<krisives> i have a newb problem with my source package
<krisives> it won't sign :( probably because it's not using my key
<persia> krisives: You may also want to file a bug to request the indicator applet be split into a separate package (as is done for a number of other indicators), so that it can be added/removed separately.
<krisives> persia: I did, the #rhythmbox folks laughed me out of the room
<krisives> persia: they said I should get used to it the way it is, and when I mentioned that users want choice (like Pidgin did with this same problem) they changed the subject :(
<persia> Ugh.  That's not ideal.  Oh well.
<krisives> I rarely try to communicate with GNOME
<krisives> Everytime I do, I regret it
<bigjools> have you tried Amarok? :)
<krisives> Indeed :)
<bigjools> vote with your feet
<bigjools> well, package
<krisives> I like RB though, and I have a massive investment in it's meta data right now
<krisives> I also am developing a new audio fingerprinting plugin for it
<krisives> (One that has a real open source fingerprinting index)
<krisives> The audio fingerprinting algorithms available are only open on the client side, not the fast lookup on the server side
<krisives> how can I get the package to sign ?
<rioch> hi. does launchpad generate the .po and .mo files automatically for translations?
<persia> krisives: You may also find #ubuntu-packaging helpful for issues getting a source built, but the most common issues is that you didn't add the "comment" string on your GPG identity in parentheses between your name and address in your changelog entry.
<krisives> persia: in debian/changelog
<persia> Yes.
<krisives> I dont see any other parts like that in the debian/changelog
<krisives> http://pastebin.com/tynw37kY
<persia> Lots of folks don't have comments on their identities.  Do you?
<krisives> I don't know, until now all my packages where unsigned
<krisives> I didn't enter a comment in the GPG key creation
<krisives> Is that what you mean?
<persia> You need the entry in debian/changelog to precisely match the data in one of the lines output by `gpg --list-secret-keys`
<krisives> uid                  Kristopher Ives <kristopher.ives@gmail.com>
<krisives> Are the left padding spaces important?
<krisives> I did a debuild earler, but now I can't do it again :(
<persia> Left padding spaces are not important, no.
<krisives> Who can mark a bug as confirmed?
<persia> krisives: Depends on the policy for a project.  Usually most folk.
<slytherin> rioch: What do you mean by automatically generate?
<rioch> slytherin: I'm wondering what the process is that I have to go through for translations. I'm not sure what launchpad does for me, and what I have to do myself.
<rioch> I think that I have to create the .pot and .po files myself, and can store them in launchpad/bazaar
<slytherin> rioch: Is your project maintained in bzr on launchpad?
<rioch> yes
<slytherin> rioch: The way we are currently using it is that we mirror our git repository in LP. Then translations complete translations and I manually download the .po files and commit them in git repository.
<rioch> how do you cope with updates? For example, if you change your code your .pot file will change. This will generate new .po files. How do you make sure that you don't lose translations already made?
<slytherin> rioch: the way gettext works you don't lose translations. When your .pot file is updated (and also .po files) old translations are retained.
<slytherin> rioch: Also LP has translations export feature by which the translations can get automatically commited to bzr branch.
<rioch> when I run msginit to generate the .po file, it says the file already exists and quits.
<slytherin> rioch: I believe the command you should run is msgmerge.
<rioch> ahhhh I see. I was looking for a --merge option :)
<slytherin> rioch: Meanwhile also read the LP documentation https://help.launchpad.net/Translations
<rioch> So with regards to LP, I see a lot of people automatically merge translations into a separate translations branch. Why don't they put it in the main branch?
<slytherin> rioch: I can't comment about that. We are not using bzr as our primary VCS.
<rioch> ok. well thanks anyway, you've been a great help
<krisives> lunch at 4AM </s>
<slytherin> krisives: Why are you assuming everyone lives in same time zone as you? :-)
<krisives> you mean theres other time zones besides -0800 ?
<krisives> lies.
<idnar> -0825
<idnar> actually, I think the best timezone is UTC+04:51
<idnar> fortunately it's no longer used
 * krisives is glad to know he doesn't understand that
<asabil> statik, ping ?
<wzssyqa> hi,i am uploading a packages to ppa,i just have a little modify in ./debian,and changed its version
<wzssyqa> and debuild -S -sa,why it will upload orig.tar.gz again?
<bigjools> because using -sa is telling it to so so
<bigjools> s/so so/do so/
<bigjools> use -sd
<wzssyqa> o,thanks
<bigjools> np
<Breaking_Pitt> what is the $user that i have to put here $ ./utilities/launchpad-database-setup $USER
<Breaking_Pitt> ?
<statik> hi asabil
<mars> Breaking_Pitt, $USER is standard *nix shell variable.  Try typing "echo $USER" on the command line.
<Breaking_Pitt> ok
<Breaking_Pitt> i'm not quite sure
<Breaking_Pitt> if this was a database user or a shell variable
<Breaking_Pitt> ;)
<mars> Breaking_Pitt, you read the big red warning about how running that script will nuke any pre-existing databases?
<Breaking_Pitt> yes
<Breaking_Pitt>  i've read
<Breaking_Pitt> but i'm still not quite sure
<Breaking_Pitt> thanks anyway mars
<jussi01> Hrm, can I prod someone about Bug #488394 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-registry "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<jussi01> As I understand it its a relatively simple fix, just need to get it done by someone.
<jussi01> persia: ^^
 * persia is amused at the highlight
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Im glad I amuse you :)
<wzssyqa> is there a way to know the build dep of my packages?
<jussi01> wzssyqa: I thnk that "apt-cache show <package>" should give you it. (iirc)
<persia> No, it's apt-cache showsrc
<jussi01> oh, thanks persia
<persia> But if one is working with package source, inspect debian/control
<wzssyqa> jussi01: i am the maintainer
<jussi01> I suspect this question belongs more in #ubuntu-motu however.
<persia> If one is trying to determine what to put in debian/control, one is mostly stuck with upstream documentation or trial and error.  There are some helper tools for Java and python, but the Java one needs a lot of cleanup and the python one relies on distutils and sometimes gets things wrong.
<persia> jussi01: No, #ubuntu-packaging, maybe, but not -motu.
<wzssyqa> persia: is that to write a lot more deps friendly for build server?
<persia> Please rephrase that question.
<wzssyqa> persia: for example,it should dep texlive-latex,and i write texlive-full
 * persia still doesn't understand the question
<wzssyqa> persia: now i don't known which packages it deps
<wzssyqa> then,i write all possible packages in control
<persia> wzssyqa: It's best to try to put the minimum set of packages required to build with all desired functionality in the build dependencies.
<wzssyqa> persia: now ,i have failed seavel times
<slytherin> If I am having a problem on the project overview page of our application which is the right component to file bug against?
<jml> slytherin, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+filebug
<slytherin> jml: thanks
<slytherin> jml: By the way, what is launchpad registry? The bug I am planning to file is more of a look and feel (usability) bug.
<jml> slytherin, "registry" is our name for team/project stuff -- stuff that's not about code hosting or the bug tracker or what-have-you
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> jml: Another question. One of the features I miss from SF.net is the ability to associate released files with different OS and then filter the download list on overview page as per users OS. Is there any plan to implement such a feature?
<jml> slytherin, not that I know of.
<slytherin> I will file a wishlist bug for it then.
<jml> slytherin, good plan.
<asabil> statik, it seems like this PPA failed to build: https://launchpad.net/~erlang-dev/+archive/ppa
<asabil> which seems to be yours, would it please be possible to get it working
<statik> asabil: it's cool to see that someone uses that :) sergei got the new release working in debian testing just a couple days ago. I can pull that into the PPA, sure thing
<statik> asabil, are you working on karmic or lucid? would you be interested in helping maintain that PPA?
<asabil> statik, I am working on karmic
<asabil> I can probably help out, but you'll need to teach me
<statik> asabil, ok. no pressure, but if you are interested in getting into ubuntu and debian packaging i am looking for volunteers to help with erlang stuff. I should be able to get that PPA updated today
<statik> asabil, dput ppa:erlang-dev/ppa erlang_13.b.4-dfsg-3~karmic1_source.changes is done now. will take a while to build, hope it works ok for you.
<asabil> statik, thanks a lot
<micahg> I'm getting a weird error about cannot upload empty file, anyone else experiencing it?
<d34df00d> So.
<d34df00d> How could one import TS language files into translations system directly from Bazaar branch?
<slytherin> d34df00d: What is TS language file?
<d34df00d> slytherin: that's Qt's format for storign translations.
<d34df00d> There are converters ts <-> po, but keeping the POs in the tree seems more like a workaround.
<slytherin> d34df00d: AFAIK, launchpad only supports .po format. I could be wrong.
<d34df00d> I googled a bit and found some wishlist bugreports about supproting TS and dating back to 2006.
<d34df00d> But no resolution and low priority.
<d34df00d> I also saw the proposal for Rosetta with TS support, but still could not get much info from there.
<slytherin> d34df00d: What advantages does TS format offer over PO format?
<d34df00d> slytherin: it's supported natively by Qt. And Qt apps generally use it.
<slytherin> hmm
<d34df00d> slytherin: AFAIK KDE keeps PO and TS side-by-side, PO for translations on Launchpad and TS for runtime usage.
<dpm> d34df00d, slytherin, Launchpad Translations only supports the gettext format (PO files). However, Launchpad is open source, and I know for certain that the Launchpad Translations developers would be more than happy to mentor anyone willing to work on this (https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting)
<d34df00d> Maybe the most easy way to add support for TS is to convert them on-the-fly to and from PO when needed.
<d34df00d> Though I would hardly have time to work on Launchpad — almost no time for my own project.
<dpm> :)
<dpm> d34df00d, what some projects do is to use a script to convert TS -> PO, import to Launchpad, export from Launchpad, convert PO -> TS
<d34df00d> dpm: well, since I have about 20 subdirs with 20 sets of ts files (about 70 or 100 ts files totally), it's quite hard to do that on a regular basis.
<d34df00d> Though maybe a small script would help with automation.
<rhpot1991> can anyone provide any information about paid launchpad accounts, couldn't find much via google
<intellectronica> rhpot1991: bac should be able to tell you more about that
<maxb> rhpot1991: Have you found this page? https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<Phurl_> hi all
<Phurl_> i found an interesting bug in bzr branch
<Phurl_> when you dont have an valid ssh key, it creates the working directory anyway
<Phurl_> and then when you can get the code, the dir exists and you get an error
<Phurl_> do you want a bug report?
<Phurl_> if so, where?
<chrisccoulson> would it be possible for launchpad to warn users if they try to attach an apport crash file to a bug report, that the file they are attaching might contain private data that can be viewed by anyone?
<chrisccoulson> users sometimes attach crash files to bug reports rather than submitting them in the proper way...
<switchgirl> chrisccoulson: apport files the bug automaticallly me thinks
<chrisccoulson> switchgirl, yeah. but we have some users who don't submit them properly, and just attach the crash file to existing reports
<chrisccoulson> and they don't realise that they might contain information that they don't want everybody to see
<switchgirl> chrisccoulson: thats cus it asks you to do so
<chrisccoulson> where does it ask you to attach crash files to a bug report?
<switchgirl> when you add your bug report via apport it searches the bugs that exist
<switchgirl> it implys to mark them as "this affects ,me too"
<chrisccoulson> that's right, but i'm not referring to the users who try to submit crash reports correctly using apport
<chrisccoulson> i'm referring to users who just find a bug report and then try to attach their crash file there through the web interface ;)
<switchgirl> and basicly they get confused
<chrisccoulson> eg, bug 535534 is a good example of one which has just been cleaned up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535534 in nautilus "nautilus crashes when mounting remote directory" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535534
<chrisccoulson> and we deal with those frequently
<Breaking_Pitt> hello i need some help with this sudo -u postgres make create
<Breaking_Pitt> it says no make rules
<Breaking_Pitt> i can't start launchpad because i don't have database
<Breaking_Pitt> and i'm not able of create it
<cmarqu> Hi. Will a bug filed against marble (and associated with project kdeedu) be reported to the upstream bugtracker? - https://launchpad.net/kdeedu
<micahg> cmarqu: not automatically, you can go upstream and report it and then add the link to have the status updated
<cmarqu> micahg: Thanks. That matches what was said in #kde-devel
<micahg> cmarqu: I'm not sure if we're actually updating remote statuses at the moment (there were some issues), but eventually it will be shown
<mmmulani> hey I'm having problems accessing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yandere-dev/yandere/YandereGuide-0.4/files
<mmmulani> oh, it's working again
<davidstrauss> Can we get the mailing list for this group fast-tracked to get people on it? https://launchpad.net/~ltp
<davidstrauss> We're at a Drupal sprint
#launchpad 2010-03-11
<spiderbatdad> hi. is there a help contact?
<poolie> spiderbatdad: just go ahead and ask
<poolie> mwhudson/thumper: can you upgrade a vcs-imports branch for me? or tell me how to?
<thumper> poolie: no
<thumper> poolie: needs a losa
<poolie> ok thanks, that'll do as "how"
<thumper> poolie: and we are a little losa shy right now
<poolie> spm, halp?
<poolie> oh
<spiderbatdad> bleh. I can't login to LP...not recognizing my email. So I need an admin
<thumper> spm still has a sore jaw
<poolie> spiderbatdad: are you sure it's the right email?
<mwhudson> poolie: ask a question on launchpad-code i guess
<spiderbatdad> poolie, thought it was till it failed umpteen times
<mwhudson> maybe we should just upgrade all the import branches again though
<mwhudson> or maybe we should only do that on the new machine when that comes online
<poolie> mwhudson: thanks, i will
<poolie> that would be good
<poolie> spiderbatdad: i assume you're https://edge.launchpad.net/~spiderbatdad
<poolie> whose email is said to be spiderbatco@gmail.com
<poolie> so try to log in with that, or send a password reset
<spiderbatdad> poolie: ty verymuch.
<poolie> mwhudson: thanks https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/103941 filed
<mwhudson> poolie: deleting and recreating is always an option i guess
<hunt> Hi, I just noticed, that there are gthumb bugs in launchpad, nobody seems to care about, I cant find these bugs in gnomes bugzilla, is there a standard way to import bugs from launchpad to bugzilla?
<hunt> Nobody knows about that?
<micahg> hunt: there's a bug for that I think
<hunt> micahg: so I have to do it by hand?
<micahg> hunt: at the moment
<hunt> micahg: isnt that a thing that has to be done really often
<micahg> then you can link it back to LP
<hunt> micahg: so I'm gonna do that
<micahg> hunt: k
<spiv> Ooh, comments from previous merge proposals now show up in the resubmission.  Thanks!
<_Andrew> Are the build servers ok? My amd64 package has been waiting almost 5 hours to build?
<_Andrew> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev/+build/1556028
<geser> _Andrew: see https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ for the current workload
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<odony> hi all, anyone know why LP would prevent me from creating a project by saying that the URL is already used by another project, but I see no project at that URL??
<odony> anyone here is from Launchpad ?
<intellectronica> odony: that would happen if launchpad previously hosted a project with that name which was deactivated
<mpt> mrevell, hi, I just tried to work out what the current method of reporting spam is, starting from <https://help.launchpad.net/>, and I couldn't find it
<mpt> (I guess that it's still asking "questions" on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<mrevell> mpt, It is. Thanks for the pointer, I'll update the help site.
<mpt> thanks
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<getxsick> After you've activated your PPA, it can take a couple of hours for Launchpad to generate your key.  -- hmm where can i check if my PPA is already activated, and where is the key?
<maxb> getxsick: A user's PPA's are displayed on their profile page, go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me
<maxb> The key id and fingerprint will be displayed in the "Technical details about this PPA" foldout section of the PPA's page, once it has one
<getxsick> maxb: i don't see "Technical details about this PPA" on PPA's page
<maxb> Oh. Maybe the entire section only appears once the PPA has packages
<getxsick> maxb: so how can i upload package without signing it by the generated key?
<maxb> You do not sign packages with the generated key. You sign packages with *your* key. Launchpad signs the archive indexes with the generated key.
<persia> (and it's important that they are different, because the user can't access the LP secret, and LP can't access the user secret)
<getxsick> ah, so i have to use my key which i used to signing Ubntu Code of Conduct? ok
<lfaraone> Why are some of the "official distribution builders" noted as "building private source"? Wouldn't that not qualify as official distribution work? :)
<getxsick> how about this? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/188454/  i haven't got any email, also packages haven't appeared since i uploaded them ~20 hours ago
<maxb> lfaraone: private, as in security-embargoed
<lfaraone> maxb: interesting, I see.
<maxb> e.g. security updates for a vulnerability that has not been publicly disclosed
<getxsick> short question: i'm building package for a new release of packages which exist in hardy/intrepid/jaunty but not exist anymore, should i follow instructions for branw new package or alternative version?
<lfaraone> Does the PPA +packages page autoupdate when a build completes?
<bigjools> yep
<getxsick> anyone?
<persia> getxsick: There's no good answer to that question, is the issue.
<getxsick> persia :-)
<zyga> does anyone know if it's possible to link PPA with a launchpad project somehow?
<persia> zyga: It'S not.
<zyga> hmm, too bad :-(
<persia> zyga: The closest you can get is to have a team manage a project and own the PPA and reference the PPA from the project homepage.
<zyga> okay next question: how to generate proper signature for release tarball
<zyga> I tried: gpg --sign|--clearsign file.tar.gz
<zyga> I also tried --detachsign
<zyga> but lanuchpad complained that I have a big file, the signature seemed to contain the tarball
<zyga> this might be a gpg question but I cannot find anything in the manpage that would work
<zyga> (this could be hinted on the launchpad milestone release page)
 * persia thought it was -b but isn't sure how that differs from --detach-sign
<zyga> -b and --detach-sign are the same
<zyga> maybe I'm using it incorrectly
<zyga> but I have a 33K tarball and get a 33K .asc file
<persia> That's not what you want.
<zyga> yeah I think so
<zyga> I know there are small .asc files that contain *just* the signature
<zyga> but I'm clueless as to how to generate one
<hyperair> hi. does anyone know what's going on with launchpad's bgo bug watcher?
<tommis> kwhy my launchbad account says at i dont use it anymore
<tommis> my email is tommisaira@hotmail.com
<tommis> but i can still login to a launchbad and contribute stuff
<thumper> tommis: what is your lp id?
<tommis> i dont know how do i find it out?
<thumper> tommis: are you logged into LP now?
<thumper> tommis: if you are, your username is on the top right
<thumper> tommis: if you click on it, you go to your user page
<tommis> thumper, it is Tommi Saira
<thumper> tommis: the bit in the url after the ~ is your user id
<thumper> tommis: why do you think that the launchpad account says you don't use it any more?
<tommis> thumper, becose it says it
<tommis> https://launchpad.net/~tommisaira
<thumper> tommis: where does it say it?
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> interesting
<tommis> theres no error or anything but it dosent so information about me
<thumper> I'm asking an admin
<tommis> when i try to chance my settings then it says at i dont us launchbad
<thumper> tommis: when did you create your account?
<tommis> yer ago
<tommis> using it regularly
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> tommis: do you remember when this changed?
<salgado> thumper, tommis, yes, this is a known problem; bug 525930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525930 in canonical-identity-provider "Emails entered in SSO are not available in LP" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525930
<thumper> salgado: thanks
<tommis> :(
<tommis> salgado, thx
<thumper> salgado: when will the fix appear?
<tommis> any information when it maybe fixd?
<tommis> samefag xD
<salgado> the code fix will go into login.u.c, but I don't know when it will be rolled out
<salgado> we need to fix the accounts that got busted thanks to the bug in login.u.c
<salgado> tommis, all fixed now. :)
<salgado> except for the part that involves fixing login.u.c, which is outside my control
<tommis> whell i see that the fix is committed but why it still dosent work?
<tommis> hey it works now
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> is the AMD64 build farm stuck?
<jelmer> pmjdebruijn: hi
<jelmer> pmjdebruijn: it looks like just has a lot of jobs queued at the moment (https://edge.launchpad.net/builders)
<wgrant> The problem is that 2/3 of the builders are missing at the moment. I'm not sure why.
<micahg> wgrant: maybe QA for beta 1?
<wgrant> micahg: Possibly, yeah.
<pmjdebruijn> jelmer, wgrant ah
<pmjdebruijn> my builds aren't critical, it's just inconvenient :)
<getxsick> how long it usually takes to see uploaded packages on PPA ?
<getxsick> it's weird. yesterday i uploaded some packages (with successful dput update) and those packages have never showed up on PPA. ok, i figured out that they weren't signed. shouldn't dput error message? there is no way to find it out
<maxb> getxsick: The problem is this: package upload is over anonymous ftp. the only way the system has to determine the uploader is the signature. with no signature, it doesn't know who to send the error message to.
<getxsick> maxb: 'allow_unsigned_uploads = 1' meh, thx!
<getxsick> is it possible to upload only binaries packages on PPA?
<mwhudson> getxsick: no
#launchpad 2010-03-12
<Emzzzz> http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268362323.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<mwhudson> well that's two channels i'm in that that has happened in
<jussi01> Hrm, If I look at: https://edge.launchpad.net/mootbot there is a larger list of bugs than at: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mootbot - why is this?
<wgrant> jussi01: The latter is probably only showing those bugs that are not yet closed.
<wgrant> The former shows the latest five reported bugs, regardless of status.
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> so how do I actually see "all bugs" like the link I clicked on says... ?
<jussi01> wgrant: also, may I prod you again re: bug 488394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-registry "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<wgrant> jussi01: Ah, yes, I will do that right after dinner.
 * wgrant forgot.
<jussi01> wgrant: thanks! We really appreciate it.
<thekorn> hi,
<thekorn> the ~gnome-zeitgeist-users mailinglist just got spam,
<thekorn> Message-ID:  <20100312074546.30361.16632@forster.canonical.com>
<jessew> What causes the "The list of changes is not available yet." message in the Software Updater?  Where, if not here, should I ask about this?
<wgrant> jessew: For a PPA package, or an official one?
<jessew> wgrant: official one.  In this case, openoffice.org-sdbc-postgresql
<wgrant> jessew: Changelogs are synced every 6 hours.
<jessew> but I'm asking in general, i.e. where is this information stored/generated, and how is it passed along the chain
<jessew> wgrant: this one has been missing for nearly a week, or more...
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> They come from changelogs.ubuntu.com.
<jessew> also, the link in it is broken: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/1%3A0.7.6+OOo3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1/+changelog
<jessew> the correct link is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1/+changelog
<wgrant> Ahhh.
<wgrant> This is an update-manager bug.
<wgrant> It assumes that the binary version is the same as the source version, which isn't the case here.
<jessew> cool.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if it's fixable easily.
<wgrant> But I would suggest filing it anyway.
<jessew> sure.  let me look up the proper package/project to file it under... ;-)
<wgrant> ubuntu-bug update-manager
<jessew> thanks
<jessew> ok, and it's thinking about it...
<jessew> bug submitted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/537934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537934 in update-manager "changelog link is broken" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> jussi01: Merge proposed.
<jussi01> wgrant: super! thanks very mush
<wgrant> jussi01: It'll probably be on edge in 24 hours, unless something goes catastrophically wrong.
<jussi01> wgrant: excellent!
<oliver_> hello
<oliver_> I'm trying to log in on LP but get this error message: "Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request"
<oliver_> usually login works fine... this is the first time I've seen this error message
<oliver_> oh, never mind, if I log in directly from https://launchpad.net/ it works
<oliver_> :-)
<jml> is there a way of following a project group such that I get notified of new additions?
<intellectronica> jml: indirectly. if you follow bugs and branches for the project group you'll find out when there are new projects (assuming they use bugs and branches). of course that's probably a lot more email than you wish to receive, but i don't think there's an easier way.
<jml> intellectronica, thanks.
<intellectronica> of course it should be also easy to write an script that uses the api periodically to enumerate the projects in a group
<jml> intellectronica, polling sucks
<jml> next question!
<jml> It looks to me as if bug tags are based on total number of bugs, not number of open bugs, is this true?
<intellectronica> jml: in what way are they 'based' on anything. what list are you looking at?
<jml> intellectronica, I meant the tag cloud, on a page such as https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/
<jml> intellectronica, (click on "css" or "help" for example)
<intellectronica> jml: that's correct. all bugs.
<jml> why not open ones?
<intellectronica> jml: i don't remember why it was decided, and whether it was indeed an explicit decision rather than just a default. i can think of arguments for both options.
<jml> intellectronica, ok, thanks. I'll file a bug and let the discussion take place there.
<jml> intellectronica, bug 439132 is already filed, I see.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439132 in malone "tags on closed bugs show up in the tag cloud" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439132
<jml> sinzui, I need your help
<intellectronica> jml: right. it's a very easy fix too.
<jml> intellectronica, I was thinking that might be the case
<jml> intellectronica, maybe I'll submit another naughty patch
<jml> (once I get this bloody GPG thing landed)
<sumanah> I heard the remote bugwatch for the GNOME bugzilla is down for performance reasons? any estimate of when it will be back up?  (Performance on the launchpad side or the GNOME side?)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Pici> Hey folks, I'm not sure if this is an apport bug or something with LP, but I thought I'd bring it up anyway: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jml> sinzui, hello
<jml> sinzui, I need your help
<sinzui> okay
<jml> sinzui, I just made a new project "launchpad-web", but I have nfi what to do about the milestones
<jml> sinzui, there are two bugs that have been fixed for 10.3 that I have now de-assigned from any milestone
<jml>   * https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-web/+bug/399065
<jml>   * https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-web/+bug/253538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399065 in launchpad-web "Person links in package changelog entries have an extra space" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253538 in launchpad-web "Login status in top-right corner needs work" [Low,Fix committed]
<sinzui> mrevell: has made milestone in the past. So blueprint has them. I track blueprints. when I see work start in a project I have been targeting them to milestones to track that we complete the work and ensure it does not conflict with other projects
<jml> sinzui, so I should ask mrevell to set up milestones for launchpad-web?
<mrevell> jml, I can do that and also show you how to catch a fish, if you like.
<sinzui> jml: make the launchpad team the owner or driver of the project so that we can create series and milestones
<mrevell> Heh, that reads like it's really arsey.
<jml> mrevell, not sure I'm interested in that other angle
<mrevell> Not meant to; I meant I can show you how to set up milestones.
 * sinzui is already subscribed to the porject
<jml> (get it? get it?!?!)
<mrevell> ahhhh
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> jml, I'll set up the same milestones as we have for t'other projects.
<jml> mrevell, thanks.
<sinzui> jml: I really do not think the foundations team should be fixing/creating individual tales macros. Even if they are used by all teams, each team should know that they are responsible for changing tales as they need to.
<jml> sinzui, umm... I think I agree. What precisely is this in reference to?
<sinzui> jml: I see some tales related bugs in your email about boundaries.
 * jml looks
<jml> sinzui, which ones?
<sinzui> jml bug 240432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240432 in launchpad-foundations ""List" macro in templates" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240432
<jml> sinzui, moved.
<sinzui> jml: I am tempted to mark all the tales bugs trivial. I think most can be fixed/implemented in less than an hour. That is why I think individual engineers should know that they should fix the issue if they really want it fix.
<jml> sinzui, feel free to mark them as trivial. I want to go through all of the launchpad-web bugs and do that level of triage soon.
<jml> but only after I've dealt with the "boundary" bugs
<Breaking_Pitt> Hello What zope version use LaunchPad?
<Breaking_Pitt> ?
<maxb> Breaking_Pitt: Look at the file versions.cfg in the root of the launchpad sourcecode
<Breaking_Pitt> ok thanks maxb
<Breaking_Pitt> I'm looking now that I have it instaled
<Breaking_Pitt> how can I start to configure it?
<Breaking_Pitt> or how can I access to launchpad zope
<Breaking_Pitt> because I'm not albe
<Breaking_Pitt> able
<maxb> Configure Launchpad? You have read the instructions on the dev.launchpad.net wiki? You are aware that the licence prohibits setting up private production instances without replacing all the image files?
<maxb> Also, please head over to #launchpad-dev for development questions, you'll find a better audience for them there.
<Breaking_Pitt> I'm not looking for doing private versions and change anything
<Breaking_Pitt> I'm only want to know how it works
<maxb> Yeah - I just try to point that bit out as early as possible to avoid potentially annoyed people later
<Breaking_Pitt> ok thanks!
<Breaking_Pitt> so there is no "control panel"
<Breaking_Pitt> all you can configure or needs to be configured can be done trought the command line?
<Breaking_Pitt> in a terminal?
<jml> Breaking_Pitt, depends on what you want to configure
<Breaking_Pitt> a mailing list for example
<Breaking_Pitt> I have used the admin@canonical.com account?
<jml> Breaking_Pitt, I don't follow. You can configure mailing lists through the web interface
<Breaking_Pitt> ok
<Breaking_Pitt> thanks
<cocooncrash> Hey, do you know about PPA build problems?
<cocooncrash> Looks like NTP is failing and the build is cancelled.
<cocooncrash> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mgorven/+archive/openlp/+build/1558655
<Breaking_Pitt> I have tried to putt the launchpad opent to all the computer in my network but I have get the following message
<Breaking_Pitt> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<Breaking_Pitt> following this info https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess
<henninge> Breaking_Pitt: development questions are best asked on #launchpad-dev
<yofel> hey, any news at what could be the cause of bug 538097?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<lysi> Issue in answers.launchpad.net: doesn't send (post) an answer (comment).
<lysi> Page output:
<lysi> Unexpected form data
<lysi> Launchpad doesn't understand the form data submitted in this request.
<nigelb> lysi: what were you trying to do?
<lysi> I've tried to submit a comment.
<nigelb> hm, thats strage
<nigelb> probably you pasted something that should not be there??
<lysi> text only.
<lysi> I'll try another question and report back.
<lysi> same again. I've typed in answer search box firefox and it searched without issues.
<lysi> screenshot of lp page reporting mentioned output. http://www3.pic-upload.de/12.03.10/n4egs2c1ww6w.png
<lysi> The source text from firefox: http://www3.pic-upload.de/12.03.10/4pkdces5h6j.png
<cemc> hi
<cemc> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40883929/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.clamav_0.96~rc1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cemc> two failed builds because of this. any problems?
<lysi> Latest question submitted on answers.launchpad was 29 minutes ago, unusual eight remain open.
<lysi> Please ignore eight, almost all are open on the first answers page.
<lysi> no status message here yet: http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<Balinny> does the launchpad-login used in bzr have some special case?
<lysi> Posting a comment in bug section works, but still not in answers section.
<Balinny> bzr branch gives me a "Permission denied (publickey)" message, despite ssh-add -L showing me that the ssh-agent has the same key as https://launchpad.net/~balinny/+editsshkeys
<henninge> lysi: let me look at that
<lysi> henninge: ok. Let me know if I can help.
<henninge> lysi: where do you see al the open questions, btw?
<lysi> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=de&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<henninge> oh right, Ubuntu questions ... ;-)
 * henninge was thinking "Launchpad questions" ... 
<henninge> lysi: can you ask a question?
<lysi> I'll try.
<henninge> lysi: and, were you trying to add an "Answer", "Information Request" or "Just a comment"?
<lysi> No, same page occurs: Unexpected form data. After inserting 'test question' and press continue.
<henninge> lysi: ok, I'll try
<lysi> Failed to comment on: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103327
<henninge> lysi: can you try on edge, please?
<henninge> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103327
<lysi> henninge: edge works fine :-)
<henninge> lysi: can you aswer here, please (not on edge):
<henninge> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/104139
<henninge> lysi: I just added that question using an unprivileged account I have.
<henninge> *answer*
<lysi> henninge: no success.
<henninge> lysi: ok, I had no problems.
<henninge> lysi: have you restarted your browser since this started to happen?
<henninge> lysi: or have you tried logging out and back in?
<lysi> henninge: no, it's always open, I'm hibernating, but had never issues. I'll logout-in, if that fails I'll restart FF.
<henninge> lysi: thanks for trying
<henninge> no need to reboot, though ... ;-)
<lysi> henninge: logout gives me: Unexpected form data. Hence I'll close FF now.
<lysi> henninge: closed and restart FF, login to lp, comment to answer 103327: Unexpected form data
<henninge> lysi: very strange but it does not seem to be a general problem.
<henninge> lysi: please file a bug here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers
<henninge> lysi: and use edge as a work-around for now.
<lysi> henninge: Do you see all the open questions? This can't be, they should be answered by now. But I can see new questions though.
<henninge> lysi: that's what I was thinking.
<henninge> lysi: also, we'd be seeing more people complaining about it here.
<lysi> henninge: done. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+bug/538236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538236 in launchpad-answers "Failure to submit comment, answer." [Undecided,New]
<henninge> lysi: danke
<lysi> henninge: my pleasure.
<yofel> hi, any news on bug 538097? (and should we open a lauchpad task there?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I've got curious problems here...
<thopiekar> http://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/lucid-dev/+packages
<thopiekar> chroots problems and not installed (but installed?) packages..
<thopiekar> any solutions or suggestion why this happen?
<maxb> thopiekar: The 'chroot problem' fails look like a transient issue, so retry those builds and see what happens.
<maxb> thopiekar: I don't quite understand why the dependency issue is being reported the way it is, but you depend on libboost-python1.38-dev which doesn't exist (in lucid, anyway)
<thopiekar> maxb: I want to keep the source packages as original as possible.. so I created a dummy package for libboost-python1.38-dev that depends on libboost-python-dev
<maxb> And odd way to do it
<thopiekar> how should I do it then? changing the [debian/control] to libboost-python1.40-dev will solve the problem?
<maxb> Hopefully. Sorry, I can't explain why the dependency resolution failed with your dummy package
<thopiekar> found it..
<thopiekar> I haven't thought about the possibility that in libboost-python1.40-dev libboost-python1.38-dev is set as conflicts..
<maxb> ah!
<thopiekar> therefore my dummy package can't be installed :P
<thopiekar> thank you anyway maxb for helping me
<c_korn> hello, everytime I want to open/edit a bug report in opera launchpad only returns this: http://pastebin.com/UJv3sCQ9
<wgrant> c_korn: Do other forms work? For example, if you click your name in the top right, click 'Change details', then click Save without changing anything, does that work?
<c_korn> wgrant: this also fails
<wgrant> c_korn: Are you logged in at the moment?
<c_korn> wgrant: yes
<c_korn> I was able to change a bug report's title using this ajax button
<wgrant> Interesting. Does another browser work?
<c_korn> wgrant: yes, it works in firefox. I am blocking cookies in opera by default. but I allow cookies from launchpad
<gary_poster> hi c_korn.  Was looking in IRC logs but I don't see the backlog...I'll look again, but meanwhile, what's the error message you are getting, or an OOPS?
<c_korn> gary_poster: this is the message: http://pastebin.com/UJv3sCQ9 I also get it when I want to log out :/
<gary_poster> c_korn: not nice. :-( could you submit the HTML someplace?  Maybe it is hiding an OOPS number, which would help us diagnose
<c_korn> http://pastebin.com/jur9QMSY
<wgrant> See bug #538526
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 538526 could not be found
<wgrant> Er, bug #538236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538236 in launchpad-answers "Failure to submit comment, answer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538236
<c_korn> "Logout-in from LP: issue remains." I cannot even log out. and I don't have this error in FF
<gary_poster> c_korn: what browser, chrome?
<c_korn> gary_poster: opera 9.10
<c_korn> eh, 10.10
<c_korn> oh, I know how to fix it.
<c_korn> I have to enable to transfer the referrer
<gary_poster> c_korn: If Opera sends a REFERER value when it does not transfer it, then yes, that would explain it.
<gary_poster> c_korn, did that fix it?
<wgrant> As long as the referer domain matches one of Launchpad's, it should work fine.
<c_korn> if I enable the referrer in opera it works
<c_korn> is this a fix or a workaround ?
<wgrant> Although you might run into issues if you're using edge.launchpad.net and Opera strips the referer down to just launchpad.net.
<c_korn> I never required the referrer to be submitted on any other site
<gary_poster> c_korn, great.  Sorry for the annoyance.  That is a fix from your perspective.  The requirement is there to prevent XSRF attacks.  From our perspective, there is a bug though: the fact that this was not easy to diagnose is crazy.
<gary_poster> wgrant, I'll file a bug to foundations that UnexpectedFormData should generate an OOPS, or at least should produce a more informative error page.  I guess the text in the exception is not rendered.  Agree?
<wgrant> gary_poster: Raisers should be changed to give a useful error message, and it should be displayed, yep.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks.  (I think raisers are doing the right thing, but could be wrong)
<c_korn> ah, to quote wikipedia: "Checking the HTTP Referer header to see if the request is coming from an authorized page can work, but a request that omits the Referer header must be treated as unauthorized because an attacker can suppress the Referer header by issuing requests from FTP or HTTPS URLs. This strict Referer validation may cause issues with browsers or proxies that omit the Referer header for privacy reasons. "
<wgrant> c_korn: Most browsers tend to do something more useful than stripping it entirely.
<wgrant> Like setting it to the root of the domain.
<c_korn> for now I added an exception for LP in opera to allow the referrer
<wgrant> c_korn: Is this the built-in Opera Referer-stripping feature?
<c_korn> wgrant: what would a referrer test be good for then ?
<c_korn> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> c_korn: Checking that the request came form the same site.
<c_korn> (I don't know if the problem also exists in opera 10.50)
 * wgrant tries.
<lfaraone> What does "Page gone" in launchpad mean? (ex: https://edge.launchpad.net/~r12056 )
<wgrant> lfaraone: The user is suspended or has deactivated themselves.
<lfaraone> wgrant: makes sense. I noticed it only because they had nominated a bug for fixing in all supported ubuntu releases on all the listed packages.
<wgrant> lfaraone: Yeah, that's probably not unrelated...
<lfaraone> (does make the status of bug 419501 rather hard to follow)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419501 in python-gasp "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<kamalm> I registered project https://launchpad.net/fldigi a few weeks ago; now someone has asked me to enable the translations interface for it on LP, but I find that I don't have edit privileges for the project, so I cannot do so.  How did it get into that state?   (By contrast, I also registered https://launchpad.net/hamlib and I do have edit privs for that project).
#launchpad 2010-03-13
<lfaraone> kamalm: the package is not marked as maintained by you, it seems somebody (probably you) assigned it to ~registry
<kamalm> lfaraone: that's certainly possible.  :-)  I wonder if its possible for me to get it back somehow.
<lfaraone> kamalm: contact the registry administrators! :)
<kamalm> lfaraone: hmm.  The only contact link for https://launchpad.net/~registry seems to be sabdfl.  Is that really the right person to send such a request to!?
<lfaraone> Team details             Email:                                                                          mdzdevnull@canonical.com
<lfaraone> kamalm: ask a question in launchpad: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+questions
<kamalm> is mdzdevnull@ an actual person?  (the devnull made me think otherwise).  I will ask in +questions -- thanks!
<jussi01> hrm, anyone about with launchpadlib experience that could write a small script for me?
<wgrant> jussi01: What does it need to do?
<jussi01> wgrant: grab all the irc nicks from a certain set of teams.
<wgrant> I should have guessed...
<jussi01> *G*
<wgrant> Recursively, I guess?
<jussi01> hrm?
<persia> Nick of members of teams that are members of teams should also be included?
<jussi01> wgrant: I have https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-irc-devel-channels/+participation and https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-irc-channels/+participation - the teams listed there I need a list of irc nicks from.
<wgrant> jussi01: What persia said.
<jussi01> persia: wgrant, yes.
<wgrant> I suppose you'll be wanting members of sub-teams.
<jussi01> my head is exploding. :)
<shadeslayer> hi is there a PPA admin here?
<jussi01> ok, let me explain the end use, and then you can tell me what I need. I want to fix the +V list in #ubuntu-ops. the list is everyone who is a member of the teams I showed you there.
<persia> wgrant: Assume that jussi01 will answer "yes" to all the questions, and you'll probably end up with something close to what he seeks :)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: What do you need done?
<wgrant> persia: I have, and I'm testing the script now.
<wgrant> But LP are sloow.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: well this is regarding chroot problems on machines
<persia> And I even stopped eating bandwidth, mostly.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: i uploaded 4 packages yesterday,3 of them had chroot problems
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Link to build log?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: um one sec
<shadeslayer> wgrant: gone,since i retried the build
<wgrant> If the build succeeds, then there is no problem. It was a transient issue.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: all it said was unpacking source,failed to connect to time server
<wgrant> Right, that would be a transient network issue.
<wgrant> Nothing to worry about -- just retry them.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: actually shouldnt there be some mechanism to retry that build automatically of that happens?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Probably, yes. But automatically detecting all cases where that is a good idea is not easy.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: hmm.. well i was thinking if it could be done by a script on the servers which just checks a few basic things to start with,like the transient network issue
<wgrant> shadeslayer: But there's nothing anywhere that says "transient network issue".
<shadeslayer> wgrant: no i mean like checking for the network time update stuff
 * wgrant curses Lucid r600 hardlocks.
<wgrant> jussi01: Looks like IRC nicks should be available anonymously on edge as of a few minutes ago.
 * wgrant tries.
<jussi01> wgrant: excellent :)
<wgrant> jussi01: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394559/
<wgrant> Just give it a team name as the first arg.
<jussi01> wgrant: excellent!
<wgrant> Due to perfect timing it works anonymously now when it wouldn't have 15 minutes ago.
<jussi01> wgrant: 2 things, which libs do I need installed, and can I give it more than one team name at a time?
<wgrant> jussi01: You just need python-launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Why would you want to give ore than one? How would you split the results?
<jussi01> wgrant: I just need a collective list atm ;)
<jussi01> but all good. thisl work :)
<jussi01> wgrant: every one who is a member of those teams should have +V in #ubuntu-ops, Im trying to get a list of nicks I need to give +v ;)
<wgrant> jussi01: Ah. One sec.
<persia> jussi01: It's recursive.  Feed it ~ubuntu-core-irc-channels
<jussi01> oh, that works also? excellent.
 * wgrant forgot about that team.
<jussi01> hrm, that didnt quite go as expected...
<wgrant> What happened?
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394563/
<jussi01> I guess its because it didnt grab the members of the teams that team is a member of...
<wgrant> Oh, that team is the wrong way around for that to work.
<jussi01> yeah
<wgrant> Multi-team version pasting now...
<wgrant> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394565/
<jussi01> ok, thanks :)
<wgrant> Just give it as many args as you need.
<jussi01> awesome. may I ask for one tiny thing more? (if its tiny, if its big, feel free to tell me to go away). Is there a way to filter it so the entries only appear once? ie. If I am a member of more than one team, it only lists my name once, not one time for each team im a member of?
<wgrant> It should do that already.
<wgrant> Unless launchpadlib is being stupid.
<wgrant> Which is not impossible.
<jussi01> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394567/
<wgrant> jussi01: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394569/
<persia> jussi01: | sort -u is probably easiest.
<persia> jussi01: You might also want a | grep freenode in there
<jussi01> persia: nah, because not everyone lists freenode
<persia> wgrant: The trick is that a person can belong to a team via multiple paths, given your algorithm, this causes duplication (unless I misunderstand python's set() )
<wgrant> jussi01: Those people are bugs and will complain/fix when their access is revoked, no?
<wgrant> persia: It wouldn't be a problem in Launchpad code, but launchpadlib appears to create multiple objects for the same URL.
<wgrant> I had guessed that it would reuse the same object like ORMs tend to.
<persia> Aha, so there is a bug.  This makes sense.
<persia> (but a bug in lplib)
<wgrant> Not necessarily. launchpadlib doesn't have transaction guarantees.
<persia> Oh, so it makes sense to have potentially two objects, as they contents may differ at runtime.
<wgrant> Right.
<jussi01> wgrant: seems to work now! thanks very very much :)
<wgrant> jussi01: No problem.
<wgrant> I hope your Launchpadifying of privileges goes well.
<jussi01> wgrant: yeah, its coming along. :D
<crimsun> err, edge is being extremely ... edgy
<wgrant> crimsun: Contentless OOPSing on some pages?
<crimsun> yes
<wgrant> Yeah, known.
<wgrant> If it's problematic for you, disable the redirect.
<crimsun> I just used the shiny ajaxy status change instead of the drop-down status radio button + message
<yofel> hey, any news on bug 538097 today?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<yofel> and which LP project should we assign this to as well?
<yofel> as only the main DB seems broken, uploading to staging.lp.net works fine
<persia> Do we know it's an LP bug?  If so, let's just stick it in "launchpad", and one of the LP triagers will put it in the right place.
<yofel> persia: well, I'm not sure, but is 'HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error' a bug in apport?
<persia> no, probably not :)
<yofel> ok, then I'll add a task against launchpad itself
<shadeslayer> hi is there a way to check how many people use my ppa
<slytherin> Regarding release management - Is it possible to change description of existing file?
<kamalm> Launchpad problem:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuradio yields a "Not allowed here" error.   I think the package is moving from multiverse to universe (possibly right now), which might relate.
<kamalm> for reference, bug 538491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538491 in gnuradio "Move gnuradio from multiverse to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538491
<jpds> kamalm: Sounds like bug #535001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535001 in soyuz "permission denied for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati (dup-of: 514824)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514824 in soyuz "No permissions to view ubuntu/+source/hypre because of disabled ppa in page" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514824
<jpds> Works fine for me on edge.
<crimsun> converting bug reports into questions fails for me on edge
<crimsun> (sadly, worked around by disabling redirect)
<kamalm> jpds: thanks for the pointer -- yes, it does look like the same problem.  I've added a comment to 514824.
<kamalm> randomaction: ^^
<randomaction> kamalm: yes, I have the same symptoms
<slytherin> Hi, we are having some problem with release management for our application. It seems old releases are still getting downloaded. Is it possible to find which third party sites are linking to these?
<blueyed> Known? bug 538097 - Apport cannot connect to crash database
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<blueyed> arch linux task tracker is not supported: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/18478 ?!
<blueyed> via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x264/+bug/538555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538555 in x264 "Remove --enable-pthread, --enable-visualize, --enable-pic from confflags" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mikelifeguard> Hi guys. I'm looking at http://bugs.launchpad.net right now - should I be able to submit a bug report here? I don't see a way to do it
<nhandler> mikelifeguard: What are you trying to file a bug about?
<mikelifeguard> screen
<mikelifeguard> I'm surprised Canonical's UI people didn't think to provide a link here - the user should be able to fill in their bug report including an ajax search field for the project/package/whatever
<jpds> mikelifeguard: "One project:" → "screen" → Search ?
<mikelifeguard> isn't that searching for already-existing bugs?
<wgrant> How did you get to bugs.launchpad.net?
<nhandler> mikelifeguard: Well, in any case: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/screen/+filebug is what you want
<mikelifeguard> wgrant: by typing?
<wgrant> I don't think that's what you want.
<wgrant> You want to file a bug on the Ubuntu package, right?
<mikelifeguard> I'm supposed to have guessed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/screen/+filebug ?
<mikelifeguard> I'm smart, but I'm not that smart
<wgrant> No, you were supposed to find a link there.
<mikelifeguard> ok, from where?
<wgrant> Are you wanting to file a bug on screen itself, or the Ubuntu package of screen?
<mikelifeguard> the ubuntu package
<wgrant> Then you should follow the Ubuntu bug reporting instructions.
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
#launchpad 2010-03-14
<mikelifeguard> You don't see any problem with not having a useful link for potential bug reporters on bugs.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> I do, but others do not.
 * mikelifeguard huggles wgrant
<mikelifeguard> let's be right together
<mikelifeguard> we can laugh and point at everyone else
<mikelifeguard> it'll be great!
<wgrant> The (not too bad, actually) theory is that the project should link to the right place.
<wgrant> Other project hosting sites don't provide links from their root, AFAIK.
<wgrant> But Launchpad used to.
<askhl_> Let's consider this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-da/+bug/319649 .  It "affects" a lot of different launchpad groups and projects, and it has different *status* in each of then, which makes no sense as it is only one bug, and surely a bug has only one status.  Am I misunderstanding something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319649 in fjel "Notice explaining how to get all translated strings is not translated" [High,In progress]
<askhl_> Aside from the above, I just downloaded the po-file and checked that the notice apparently has a translation.
<Kamping_Kaiser> is launchpad supposed to require cookies to log in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just turned them off, and it refused to let me in
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: Yes, as do at least 99.99% of other websites.
<wgrant> Probably more than that, actually.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: yeah. most of the 99.99% i've dealt with warn about 'have you enabled cookies' instead of serving you a cryptic error message though
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: thanks for confirming, i'll ask for a change to the error
<wgrant> Good idea.
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: You didn't happen to enable Referer blocking at the same time, did you?
<wgrant> The message in the bug is more likely to come from omitting Referer.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: not intentionally. i changed firefox 'accept cookies from sites' setting from enabled -> disabled
<wgrant> Hmm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: when i added an exception for launchpad.net, it let me log in again
<lfaraone> askhl_: some bugs might be fixed in different packages, but not in others.
<crashsystems> Does anyone know how to change a password in launchpad? I've been looking for about ten minutes.
<wgrant> And only waited for eight.
<wgrant> For anybody else who wants to know: try login.launchpad or login.ubuntu.com.
<wgrant> Er, login.launchpad.net or login.ubuntu.com.
<nigelb> login didn't work
<nigelb> ah, spell error earlier
<micahg> any LP admins around?
<wgrant> micahg: Unlikely. What do you need?
<micahg> wgrant: oh, just an offensive username
<wgrant> micahg: Ah. I'd recommend asking an Answer.
<micahg> wgrant: will do thanks
<nigelb> wgrant: got a min to hack launchpadlib?
<wgrant> nigelb: Probably.
<nigelb> hold on, lemme paste bin
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/394975/
<nigelb> this code does not recognize ubuntu members who have implied membership
<nigelb> anyway to change that?
<wgrant> nigelb: Perhaps model your code on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394569/, which I wrote to do a similar thing last night.
<wgrant> It recurses into sub-teams.
<nigelb> oh, great :)
<Luctor> hi
<Luctor> quick question : is it possible to check how many times a package from your ppa has been downloaded ? i.e. downloads stats for a ppa ..
<wgrant> Luctor: I
<wgrant> I've got a series of branches that does just that in the review queue.
<wgrant> So you should see that feature appear in around two weeks, unless something goes really wrong.
<Luctor> how cool !
<Luctor> thanks
<Luctor> https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/ppa-download-stats  !
<wgrant> Luctor: That's one of them, yeah.
<Luctor> launchpad is awesome ...
<wgrant> Yep.
<Luctor> i wanna marry it, but I don't think that's legal in my country
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Laws can change :P
<Luctor> and my wife won't let me, probably ...
<Luctor> lol
 * Luctor needs coffee
<nigelb> wgrant: you use the latest lplib?
<wgrant> nigelb: Yes. You may need to replace the login_anonymously() call to use it on an earlier version, but that's about it.
<nigelb> wgrant: yeah, thats where things went wrong
<wgrant> Replace it with an older get_token_and_login or login_with call.
<nigelb> wgrant: is there something like is_member_of (team) kind of action on the api?
<nigelb> or do I still follow the same process I followed
<wgrant> inTeam is hard to export safely due to private teams.
<nigelb> i only want to check if a person is an ubuntu member
<wgrant> Ah.
<nigelb> i.e., input a team and should return the list of ubuntu members
<wgrant> nigelb: You may be able to just iterate over person.super_teams to find out if they're in ~ubuntumembers.
<wgrant> Or you could iterate over all members of both teams, and take the intersection of the sets.
<nigelb> thats what I'm doing right now
<wgrant> Ideally you could say person.inTeam(ubuntumembers), but that's not possible yet.
<nigelb> I wanted to just know if there was a need to iterate
<wgrant> Sadly there is.
<nigelb> lp api is awfully slow
<wgrant> It depends where you are.
<nigelb> especially with this sort of iteration
<wgrant> From my place in .au it's horribly slow.
<nigelb> well, .in and .us too
<wgrant> From a server I control that's just a few milliseconds away from LP, it's much much faster.
<wgrant> Still not really fast, but quite usable.
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> milliseconds away?
<nigelb> wow
<wgrant> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.223/1.320/1.419/0.082 ms
<mwhudson> so canonical should buy shares in london-hosted vps providers?
<wgrant> Or superluminal communication.
<qense> A surprising amount of heath for this small bug #538563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538563 in xchat-indicator "Messaging Indicator plugin cannot be set to enabled in XChat-GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538563
<wgrant> qense: It's probably because you're viewing it in the context of the source package.
<wgrant> So it's finding a very low maximum heat value across all of the context's bugs.
<qense> wgrant: ah, that'd explain, thanks
<qense> is that a recent change or has it always worked like that?
<wgrant> It's been around a couple of weeks, IIRC.
<wgrant> You can see the exact heat value in a tooltip on the flames.
<qense> I saw that, it's good
<qense> If only I could sort bug lists on heat... ;)
<qense> I do know an URL for that, I'm just lazy and want to be able to click.
<pep> I'm not sure if I should report a bug, because maybe it's just me not seeing it correctly, but the link in my launchpad profile homepage is not linkified... can someone confirm this? https://edge.launchpad.net/~pep.
<pep> and hello everyone =) I forgot to greet!
<nigelb> pep: I didn't understand what you're trying to say
<pep> Well, in the "Homepage Content" of one's launchpad profile, links are automatically linkified if I'm not mistaken... so there's no need for <a> or [link] tags of some sort.
<wgrant> pep: I see no homepage content there, but it is normal for it to not be linkified until a day or two after you start doing work in Launchpad.
<pep> But for some reason, I don't see my link appearing as such.
<wgrant> (this is to prevent spammers from using lots of accounts to link to places)
<pep> Oh right, because it used to be linked and formatted, now the new-line and linkification seem to have dissapeared.
<pep> I understand!
<wgrant> Right, this changed a couple of months ago.
<pep> It's true that I have been quite inactive for the months, but being on launchpad again lately I noticed this... thank you the explanation.
<pep> past months* that is
<pep> No worries then, have a nice day.
<om26er_LHSWC> any one at launchpad can change the privacy of a bug?  bug 537262 was changed to private from a member who seem to have just made an account at launchpad
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/537262)
<micahg> om26er_LHSWC: aren't you in bug control?
<om26er_LHSWC> I am bug any one can change the privacy?
<om26er_LHSWC> s/bug/but
<micahg> om26er_LHSWC: if you're in -bugcontrol you can change it
<om26er_LHSWC> micahg, ok done but the actual question is any one in launchpad without being a member of any team (not even the reported of the bug) can change the privacy?
<micahg> om26er_LHSWC: yes, if it's public
<om26er_LHSWC> micahg, ah, ok thanks :)
<nocnokneo> hi all
<nocnokneo> I'm a debian packaging newbie looking for a little advice with a ppa build that is failing
<nocnokneo> i actually have two problems, in the process of trying to re-upload a fixed source package with dputs -f I'm getting a new error
<nocnokneo> Rejected:
<nocnokneo> File add-remote-torrent_0.1.diff.gz already exists in nocnokneo, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<nocnokneo> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<nocnokneo> do I have to bump the version to -1?
<nocnokneo> (I'd rather not bump the version like that every time I make a rookie mistake)
<nocnokneo> the root problem that I am trying to solve is this build error:
<nocnokneo> https://launchpad.net/~nocnokneo/+archive/ppa/+build/1560658/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.add-remote-torrent_0.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> nocnokneo: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<nocnokneo> thanks for the link
<nocnokneo> I don't see any mention of the case where the upstream creator is also the package maintainer
<Some_Person> Do the launchpad build machines have internet access?
<nocnokneo> in this case do I still use 0.1-1 versioning scheme? or can I just distribute the package with the correct debian/* files and use the orginal 0.1 version number
<micahg> nocnokneo: the doc give hints on versioning including adding a suffix so you can bump versions of the package without bumping versions of the app
<Some_Person> To rephrase, can I download files as part of building the package?
<elmo> Some_Person: no
<Some_Person> darnit
<Some_Person> I'm tired of uploading ~75MB every time I want to update my package
<Some_Person> I was hoping the launchpad build machine could just do the svn checkout part for me
<maxb> It's fundamentally the intent of packaging that everything needed to build the package is actually in the source package and its dependencies, sorry.
<Some_Person> Yeah, but packagers aren't expected to have slow connections either
<geser> Some_Person: do you have access to an server with a better connection? if yes, you could upload from there
<Some_Person> Nope, this is all I have
<Some_Person> I'm a 16 year old. Do you really expect me to have fancy servers with fast connections?
<maxb> Fundamentally the requirement to upload the source you want built doesn't seem *that* ridiculous
<rye> Hello, is there anything wrong with launchpad - I can't file any bug, since apport says "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection."
<BlackZ> rye: yes, it's an launchpad issue, we're already informed
<BlackZ> bug #538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<rye> BlackZ, ok, I just thought that launchpadstatus on identica might be worth updating :)
<coffeeburrito> How do I control who can commit to a branch of code on launchpad?
<nhandler> coffeeburrito: Go under 'Change Branch Details' and change the Owner
<coffeeburrito> oh
<coffeeburrito> that's odd then
<coffeeburrito> it's set to me
<coffeeburrito> but my initial commit didn't say it was me
<nhandler> coffeeburrito: Where did you push the branch to ?
<coffeeburrito> https://code.launchpad.net/~coffeeburrito/orgdir/development
<coffeeburrito> just that it said the commit was "joe <joe@uzod2>"
<nhandler> coffeeburrito: That is why. Notice the ~coffeeburrito part ;)
<maxb> Branch owner controls who can push - it has nothing to do with the identities that are attributed to the commits
<coffeeburrito> I guess I falsely assumed that since it did not know it was me committing, that it was open acces s:p
<maxb> It knew it was you *pushing*
<coffeeburrito> ahha
<micahg> we're not importing comments from xfce bugzilla are we
<coffeeburrito> so then next question is how to configure bzr to show my name for commits
<maxb> coffeeburrito: You'll need to use a real email address when committing, and have that address registered with launchpad, before launchpad will be able to link your LP identiy to commitsw
<coffeeburrito> the launchpad name, that is
<coffeeburrito> I have a real email registered with launchpad
<james_w> bzr whoami
<coffeeburrito> joe <joe@uzod2>
<james_w> bzr help whoami
<coffeeburrito> ah nifty
<coffeeburrito> thanks :)
<wgrant> lamont: LP's buildd scanning code has for years had a very odd behaviour where it will avoid scanning builders if they have no assigned DASes with chroots. I'm guessing you don't value that at all?
<lamont> DASes?
<lamont> wgrant: I'd love for the builder to tell launchpad what architectures it's willing to build for, and launchpad to schedule builds for all of the above, in some order
<lamont> many of our buildds could be building amd64/i386/lpia bits with no extra effort
<wgrant> lamont: DistroArchSerieses.
<wgrant> lamont: I have code for both sides that lets LP tell the buildd what arch to be, but it relies on arch configuration in the DB, not the slave.
<lamont> wgrant: either way, but I want multiple architectures per slave
<lamont> Ithink the "don't scan if no chroots for DAS" is just realizing that we won't actually schedule anything if the buildd is idle, so why bother even looking
<wgrant> lamont: I think everyone does.
<wgrant> lamont: Yeah, but that's not going to happen in practice except once we kill hppa properly or introduce a new arch.
<wgrant> And if I can remove the behaviour I can simplify complicated code and delete hundreds of lines...
<lamont> lpia will be there for a while
<lamont> as will hppa
<lamont> hppa/jaunty means that we'll have hppa/hardy until 2013.  ditto for lpia
<wgrant> Right. So it's probably not going to be useful for years.
<lamont> likewise, there shouldn't be any builds queued for any of those architectures, so as long as it doesn't faceplant, I don't care if it scans the builders
<wgrant> And even when it will be, the same can be achieved by marking the builders NOT OK.
<wgrant> Great.
<wgrant> It just won't do anything -- nothing will break.
<lamont> well, hardy-security still gets uploads for both architectures
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> My current multi-arch buildd-master implementation is a hack, but the slave is fine. I've been thinking about how to do the master properly.
<wgrant> Should we allow selection of multiple processors, or should we create capability relations between processors?
<lamont> so yeah - as long as builds for things that are queued happen, and we don't face plant, I have no issue with scanning the buildd to notice that it's idle,still, lo these 6 months, every pass
<lamont> the real crux is that when there isn't a chroot for the DAS, we don't generate build records for uploads to that DS
<wgrant> Right, that's been done forever and is unrelated.
<lamont> right
<lamont> so...
<wgrant> (although the code is right next to it, for reasons that make no sense and I'm about to fix)
<lamont> I'm not sure that there is any existing amd64 processor that we would say "never build i386/lpia" on
<wgrant> Right.
<lamont> we do want to have a primary arch for something, I suspect, but we could certainly just have "amd64 only" and "amd64 and possible others"
<lamont> "amd64 and subset"
<wgrant> How would you define when to use the primary arch, and when to not?
<wgrant> It might just be easier to provide a list of checkboxes for each builder.
<wgrant> That allows full flexibility, and you're never going to need to check more than three.
<wgrant> lamont: Also, I see you have an lp-buildd umask(022) branch outstanding -- is that going to land at some point? It would be nice to remove the local changes that everyone has.
<lamont> wgrant: we need to land the umask-in-init.d branch, don't really care about the umask-in-sbuild branch
<lamont> both branches have existed at some point :-(  and I think the one I don't care about has landed, and the one we need (karmic and later twisted defaults to 077, which is fatal to our assumptions, and therefore us) so we'll need that for lucid rollout next month
<wgrant> lamont: Neither has landed.
<wgrant> umask-in-sbuild has been approved, though.
<wgrant> I've been using the init.d fix for many months now, but I haven't seen a branch for it besides mine.
<lamont> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~lamont/launchpad/lpbug-537733
<lamont> amusingly, that branch seems to have a bunch of unrelated stuff... either I pulled from the wrong place, or I just plain suck at bzr
<wgrant> Looks like you branched from devel but proposed to db-devel.
<wgrant> You should have proposed against lp:launchpad/devel.
<wgrant> Which version of lp-buildd is running in production at the moment?
<wgrant> A post-recipe one?
<wgrant> Because we have backwards compat hacks on both sides to cope with the transition, and it would be nice to start killing them before they get forgotten.
<lifeless> lamont: its not bzr, its how lp dev is structured
<lamont> I want to say 56 or 57 - which ever it was, it was derived from the prior version rather than from launchpad, since they broke the build in launchpad about the time I needed to roll it
<lamont> the init.d change is cowboyed on the karmic buildds (ppc)
<wgrant> Oh, the PPC buildds aren't prehistoric any more?
<lamont> they're karmic
<lamont> amusingly, the only machine that seems to fall over on a regular basis with post-dapper kernels is not a buildd
<lamont> for extra credit, tell me how to get an IBM XServe to have a serial console, so I can capture the OOPS and maybe get it fixed.
<wgrant> Heh.
<lamont> was recipe the "run something more than just sbuild" changes?
<wgrant> lamont: Yes.
<lamont> then yeah, we still need to do that transition
<lamont> remind bigjools to remind me to deal with it and we'll roll something to make it all better
<wgrant> The specific change I'm interested in is my lp-buildd 57 in devel.
<wgrant> Which renames the primary build manager from 'debian' to 'binarypackage', and adds a 'debian' alias to it.
<lamont> 56 is what we're running
<wgrant> Damn, OK.
<crimsun> try as I might, bug 519387 simply will not successfully convert to a question
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519387 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio is not running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519387
<crimsun> doesn't matter if I use edge or production, because oopses abound
<wgrant> crimsun: Proper OOPSes or timeout OOPSes?
<wgrant> Ah, lots of comments. Probably timeouts.
<crimsun> timeout oopses
<crimsun> also, can I convert a remote branch's pack repo format from 1 to 2a?
<crimsun> I've tried 'bzr upgrade' locally and push --overwrite, but it doesn't appear to do what I want; am I doing something wrong?
<crimsun> (bzr is current Lucid's)
<wgrant> crimsun: You would need to bzr upgrade lp:blah, or click the 'Upgrade branch' link on LP.
<wgrant> Push doesn't change the format.
<crimsun> wgrant: ok, thanks
<A4Tech> All greetings. I have a problem with the attempt to re-compile the package on Launchpad
<A4Tech> File file.tar.gz already exists in ITmages myppa, but uploaded version has different contents. 
<A4Tech> I looked here https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors there written about this error, but did not understand how to do so would have happened
<krisives> Does anyone know why this package isn't in Lucid ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkdialog
#launchpad 2011-03-07
<lvh> Aha! Excellent I did not know about that
<lvh> And many other people didn't
<wgrant> "A lot of people don't understand Blueprints or consider it a misfeature."
<wgrant> I think that *everyone* considers it a misfeature, especially us.
<lvh> wgrant: Yeah, I didn't say that on purpose.
<lvh> wgrant: It sounds so overly negative.
<lvh> The only good thing about is it that I used it once and it gave me a virtually unbeatable contribution score almost instantly
<lvh> lifeless: what worries me is that thing is from 2006
<wgrant> lvh: It's actually on the roadmap now, though.
<lvh> wgrant: I think that's great
<lvh> But I heard "nobody actually develops lp" a few times
<lvh> I know that's wrong but perception is hard to erase or ignore
<wgrant> Development has been glacial for a few years now.
<wgrant> But that is hopefully changing with the restructure and various other improvements.
<lvh> I also ranted about your pricing model a while ago which gave me the impression Launchpad was being slated as an Ubuntu-package hosting sideshow
<lvh> Which is unfortunate.
<lvh> Because it'll be a cold day in hell before I mistake Github Issues for a bug tracker.
<wgrant> I believe the commercial offerings are going to be rethought this year, after our complete privacy rework is done in the next couple of months.
<lvh> Yay.
<lvh> It's not that $250/yr is expensive for what Launchpad offers.
<lvh> It's just a pretty big gap.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> I believe the $250/year thing was introduced before GitHub and BitBucket had their current models... and we sort of never evolved past that.
<lifeless> right
<lvh> Plus, it's cheaper to just dump everything for an entire company into one project even when it is conceptually many projects
<lifeless> we are going to redo our commercial offering
<wgrant> But the next feature on the list is making privacy not suck. After that we can vastly improve our commercial offerings.
<lifeless> its currently just treading water
<lvh> Like I've ranted on before: number of users is a metric for how big something is which is also a far better herustic for you in terms of cost.
<lvh> lifeless: I was going to buy lp
<lvh> lifeless: Because if I don't, I'd use github or bitbucket and one has a terrible bugtracker and the other has a terrible pull-request-code-review story
<lvh> So I'm going to have to buy or set up more services
<lvh> And I'm really, really really lazy
<lvh> (Also at my hourly wages it's unlikely I can get that done for $250/yr anyway)
<wgrant> I noticed that GitHub's new pull requests are suspiciously similar to LP merge proposals.
<lvh> They are virtually a 1:1 clone! The problem is bug tracker integration
<lvh> 23:47 < Jerub> lvh: you know what my primary annoyance with lp has always been?
<lvh> 23:48 < Jerub> lvh: it's always so long between projects that i forget that the correct way to throw my branch under the project is to push to the non existant branch under the project name
<lvh> 23:48 < Jerub> it just doesn't make any sense to me. github and bitbucket have it right with the 'clone' button.
<lvh> 00:16 < Jerub> lvh: i want my fucking 'fork' button and then the 'bzr' invokation for pushing to my fork
<lvh> It's funny because I consider that a feature
<lvh> But apparently this is less than obvious!
<lvh> 00:18 < arkanes> lvh: I like being able to auto-vivify branches by pushing, but the fork button is good UI
<wgrant> I think everyone except people used to Git consider it a future.
<wgrant> Because Git *has* to do it the other way, because they don't have stacked branches.
<lvh> I realise this is a ridiculously small sample size
<lvh> Right.
<wgrant> But lots of Git users have this same complaint.
<lvh> Perhaps I should make an illustrated introduction to contributing to my thing.
<lvh> "no you don't even need to fork yes really"
<lvh> That takes me a long time to explain to git uses
<lvh> users*
<lvh> They just go like "yeah that can't actually work" for a while
<lvh> And then I give up and just give them the sequence of bzr commands
<wgrant> I don't understand why people want to click around in the UI, then run a command to push... when they could just run a command to push :(
<lvh> me neither but hey
<lvh> I said this in my first post about lp
<lvh> to be fair I've only had three people tell me this
<lvh> "Your UI sucks -- I can't find the fork button"
<wgrant> I've had lots of people tell me that.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad should really have push instructions.
<lvh> I was thinking an instructional in Chunky Bacon style.
<wgrant> And a Fork button that tells people to go away.
<lvh> Because you can't explain things to people without cartoons.
<StevenK> lvh: TBH, I don't like the idea of fork that github pushes
<lvh> A lot of feedback doesn't actually help
<lvh> https://twitter.com/#!/olix0r/status/44542610735513600
<lvh> "It should be simpler"
<lvh> Okay, I know, but how
<lvh> wgrant: Having it on the code page is probably a big win
<lvh> wgrant: Perhaps a sort of tutorial mode that you can turn off if you're already familiar with launchpad?
<lvh> wgrant: As someone who already knows how to use launchpad You can browse the source code for the development focus branch or get a copy of the branch using the command:
<lvh> bzr branch lp:bzr
 * wgrant points at huwshimi.
<lvh> That just means I have to scroll more.
<lifeless> wgrant: file a bug about some of these ;)
<lvh> Perhaps the active reviews and the stats could be moved to the RHS: the important part are the barnches
<wgrant> lifeless: They could be summarised as "Our UI sucks, go through and actually look at every page"
<thumper> I'm sure there already is a bug about a "fork" button
<lifeless> wgrant: thats not a discretely actionable thing though
<Jerub> hey, i've got a really simple LP question.
<Jerub> where are the docs?
<wgrant> lifeless: It is clear that no developer has ever looked at most of our pages.
<Jerub> I'm here: https://launchpad.net/
<wgrant> Jerub: help.launchpad.net
<lifeless> Jerub: help.launchpad.net
<Jerub> i can't find them.
<lvh> https://help.launchpad.net/
<StevenK> What about people who think that a fork button is a flawed concept and shouldn't be added?
<lifeless> have a 'how to fork' popup with instructions
<wgrant> StevenK: We have to cater to people damaged by Git, unfortunately.
<lvh> Jerub: On the front page, it says Get started
<lvh> Which says: Learn more about Launchpad in the user guide or try it for yourself in our sandbox environment.
<lvh> I followed the user guide link
<wgrant> "Learn more about Launchpad in the _user guide_ or try it for yourself in our sandbox environment."
<lvh> It should probably have a main menu and say "Help" or something.
<wgrant> That link there.
<wgrant> Not entirely obvious.
<lvh> Right.
<Jerub> ah right. the user guide
<lvh> It should just be "Help"
<StevenK> I'm of the opinion that the fork button is there since git is braindead and can't do the equivalent of 'bzr push'
<Jerub> i was actually seaching for 'documentation'
<Jerub> i went to 'Find answers' first tbh
<wgrant> StevenK: That's right.
<Jerub> but quickly found that wasn't what i was after.
<lvh> StevenK: That's what everyone agrees on I think
<wgrant> StevenK: But Git people want it to work on LP too, because the brokenness is more familiar :)
<Jerub> StevenK: the reason i push the 'fork' button is because it gives me a neat way of cutting+pasting the commands for creating my working copy locally that i can push from.
<wgrant> People don't like changing workflows, even if they are smoother.
<lvh> wgrant: Did you see my suggestion about having code duplicated to github
<StevenK> I seriously doubt people will agree 'git is braindead', but okay
<lvh> Jerub: But that's what it does right now
<lifeless> Jerub: I think we should give you those commands
<lvh> You can browse the source code for the development focus branch or get a copy of the branch using the command:
<lvh> bzr branch lp:bzr
<wgrant> lvh: And monitoring pull requests there?
<StevenK> Jerub: So if you could cut-n-paste the command directly it would be fine too?
<lifeless> Jerub: we do already but only once you're deep into the site
<Jerub> yep, just seeing that in the lp ui, i'm having a browse around.
<lvh> wgrant: Yup: when pull requests occur, I create a branch from trunk and apply the diff and create a merge proposal
<Jerub> lifeless: 'code' tab is hardly deep. i like it there. it's also on every branch page.
<thumper> lvh: we should look to make the bazaar locations easier to update, and document the append_path bits clearly
<thumper> lvh: for all my LP work, I never specify a target, just "bzr push"
<thumper> lvh: and my locations does the rest
<thumper> perhaps a command in the launchpad bazaar plugin would be an idea
<lvh> wgrant: merge proposals and pull requests are sufficiently similar that nobody serious could possibly object to being told to use merge proposals instead
<Jerub> the other thing that's confusing to me is what the deal with first pushing to my own user account's subdirectory before doing something to make it lp:projectname, i never really got that
<thumper> bzr lp-set-project-locations ...
<lvh> thumper: You definitely should because I would consider myself a bzr fan and I have no idea what you just said
<lvh> thumper: bzr push just works for me because ...
<wgrant> Jerub: You don't actually have to do that any more.
<lvh> Oh
<lvh> well
<lvh> Okay, so it just works for me but I have no idea why
<wgrant> Jerub: bzr push lp:someprojectwithoutabranch will now create it if it doesn't exist.
<Jerub> wgrant: that's interesting. i don't understand the docs or how to do it.
<lvh> I suppose that's actually a compliment to bzr :-)
<thumper> lvh: ok, here is some lines from my .bazaar/locations.conf file:
<Jerub> the docs https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart here say bzr push lp:~your-id/project-id/branch-name
<thumper> on second thoughts, I'll use a pastebin
<wgrant> Jerub: This changed pretty recently.
<Jerub> oh goodie
<wgrant> Jerub: We should probably update the docs.
<thumper> lvh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576720/
<thumper> lvh: that way, inside my src directory, i create a new branch, and go "bzr push" to get it on Launchpad
<thumper> lvh: I've just shown the wikkid section, my locations.conf file is large
<thumper> larger than it needs to be, but I've not gone through and trimmed it recently
<lvh> Cool
<lvh> thanks :)
<achiang> hello, i'm experiencing a strange FTBFS in a buildd (in a P3A) that i can't reproduce locally in my pbuilder chroot; on the buildd, i386 builds fine, but amd64 breaks; my local pbuilder is am64 and builds fine
<achiang> here's a partial log from the buildd failure -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576787/
<wgrant> achiang: It's probably because amd64 builders don't build arch-indep packages.
<wgrant> achiang: So the indep targets of debian/rules aren't run.
<achiang> wgrant: it FTBFS on armel too; same issue?
<wgrant> Try 'dpkg-buildpackage -B'; it should give the same failure.
<wgrant> achiang: Yes.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if pbuilder lets you run binary-arch instead of binary-indep, but sbuild does.
<achiang> wgrant: hm, i don't have enough packaging-fu to take your statement and figure out how to fix the FTBFS
<wgrant> achiang: Do you understand what's going on?
<wgrant> We only build architecture-independent packages on i386.
<wgrant> So we run debian/rules binary-indep on i386, and debian/rules binary-arch on the others.
<wgrant> Your package builds some indep files unconditionally, but only copies them into the package in binary-indep.
<wgrant> This fails if binary-indep isn't run.
<achiang> i see
<achiang> wgrant: so, that means i should explicity copy the files in binary-arch?
<wgrant> achiang: Ideally you should not build them in binary-arch.
<achiang> wgrant: hm. this is debian/rules -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576792/
<achiang> somehow, this built for upstream maverick; i'm just trying to backport it for a project of mine, and it's failing
<wgrant> achiang: You'll have to look for a debhelper change between Lucid and Maverick, I guess.
<ScottK> wgrant: Who was it that was working on LP dkim integration (sorry, I've blanked)?  I think I just found a significant bug in pydkim and I'd like a second opinon.
<wgrant> ScottK: poolie, but he's away this week.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anyone else familiar with the topic?
<lifeless> handwavingly so
<wgrant> Vaguely.
<ScottK> I've been unable to get my messages to verify.
<ScottK> It looks like upstream assumes that a DKIM key record won't end with a ';'
<ScottK> If it does, it ends up with an empty string at the end after it's split the key record and fails the key
<wgrant> That sounds plausible.
<ScottK> Upstreams dkim key is at dig txt greg._domainkey.hewgill.com
<ScottK> Mine is at dig txt 2007-00_domainkey.controlledmail.com
<ScottK> It's not just me either: dig txt ip-dk-1k._domainkey.ironport.com
<wgrant> Missing . there, I presume.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<ScottK> I've got the ; on the end, he doesn't.
<wgrant> What does the spec say?
<wgrant> Mine don't have a trailing semicolon.
<ScottK> The spec isn't terribly clear on this.
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~% host -t txt 2007-00_domainkey.controlledmail.com
<StevenK> Host 2007-00_domainkey.controlledmail.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<ScottK> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4871#section-3.6.1
<StevenK> Uh?
<ScottK> Missing a . sorry.
<ScottK> dig txt 2007-00._domainkey.controlledmail.com
<StevenK> ScottK: I was wondering what was going on :-)
<wgrant>      tag-list  =  tag-spec 0*( ";" tag-spec ) [ ";" ]
<wgrant> That seems pretty clear.
<wgrant> It's allowed.
<wgrant> (that's from 3.2)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I hadn't gotten that far.
<ScottK> dig txt s1024._domainkey.yahoo.com says to me this is not just a theoretical concern for LP.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> Sounds like somebody needs to fix pydkim.
<wgrant>  :(
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> My not probably not very pythonic solution (but works) is:
<ScottK>     if a[len(a) - 1] == '':
<ScottK>         a.pop(len(a) - 1)
<ScottK> Where a is the list of public key hunks split at the ;
<wgrant> Is this in verify()?
<ScottK> Yes
 * wgrant dies quietly.
<ScottK> Line ~561
<ScottK> If you could suggest an elegant fix, I can take care of getting an SRU into Lucid.
<ScottK> (I assume that's the relevant Ubuntu release for you)
<wgrant> That would be reat.
<wgrant> +g
<ScottK> Y'all are way more pythonic than I am, so I thought I ask for suggestions.
<wgrant> if a[-1] == '':
<wgrant>     a.pop()
<lifeless> I'd do a.pop(-1) just for clarity if an unfamiliar reader is reading
<wgrant> Maybe.
<lifeless> given upstream seem to not know how string.split works
<ScottK> That works.
<lifeless> I would assume they count as an unfamiliar reader :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, fair point.
<ScottK> It's not clear that this was much more than a quick proof of concept that they published and forgot about.  poolie and I both have written them at differnt times and AFAIK never heard back.
<ScottK> I'm --><-- that close to just forking it.
<wgrant> I think we probably should.
<ScottK> I'll write them with this bug and if I don't hear back, I'll do it.
<wgrant> Sounds like a good plan.
<wgrant> Thanks for handling this.
<achiang> wgrant: thank you for the help earlier. i figured out how to fix it -- there was a utouch-geis-doc binary package that was specified as Architecture: all (as you predicted); i changed it to 'any' and now it is building correctly in the lucid buildd
<wgrant> achiang: That's not really the right fix, but OK..
<achiang> wgrant: better than my first attempt, which was to remove the --fail-missing arg from override_dh_install. :-/
<wgrant> No, that would have been better.
<wgrant> Still not good, but better :)
<achiang> really?
<achiang> why better?
<wgrant> Now you're duplicating the -doc package across every arch.
<achiang> true
<ScottK> wgrant and lifeless: Looking at it, you all probably are using your own copy of pydkim since we didn't SRU poolie's canonicalization patch.  Please let me know if you actually need an SRU?
<ScottK> Fixed in Natty now.
<wgrant> ScottK: Ah, good point.
<wgrant> We are using an egg.
<wgrant> I'll grab the patch from natty and get that landed.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I doubt anyone else is actually using it, so unless someone complains, I'll not bother with the SRU.
<wgrant> Heh.
<ScottK> OK.  Patch sent upstream.  We'll see what happens.
<Hanmac> hy it is posible to macke diffrent packages with diffrent configure with one soure?
<mrevell> Morning
<X3lectric> hi guys, im trying to uplaod to my ppa, but lately idk why the orig.tar.gz gets stuck at 93622k out of 93623k, irrrespective of file size
<maxb> X3lectric: There is a known bug in the Launchpad FTP server, which has recently been completely rewritten to avoid it, but not deployed yet.
<maxb> Alternatively, consider uploading over sftp rather than ftp
<maxb> Which avoids the issue by going through a different server
<X3lectric> no difference
<X3lectric> do I have to logout or reboot to make chages to .dput.cf?
<lifeless> X3lectric: no
<X3lectric> maxb: also copying packages form one ppa to other if packages are same but different distros the second distro errors out
<lifeless> X3lectric: but its ~/.dput.cf I think, not ./.dput.cf
<X3lectric> i know where .dput.cf should be it worked just fine, its just lately nothing seems to work ok i launchpad
<X3lectric> copying packages is by far the worst
<wgrant> X3lectric: What's the error you get when copying?
<X3lectric> anyone know why copying same packages of two dristros the second distro packages errors out saying source conflicts with existing or similar error
<wgrant> X3lectric: Copying two packages at once?
<wgrant> Or in separate requests?
<X3lectric> at once or separate requests same error
<wgrant> Which packages? Which series?
<X3lectric> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<X3lectric> all the karmic and lucid packages
<X3lectric> from that ppa to another ppa
<X3lectric> if request is at oonce errors out and nothing gets copied
<X3lectric> if separate I only get a choice of either one karmic or lucid but not both
<wgrant> X3lectric: What is the exact text of the error message?
<X3lectric> and after error ocurss you get to copy absolutily nothing because sources the are already in destination ppa despite nothing showing up
<X3lectric> The following sources cannot be copied:
<X3lectric>     * crystalhd 1:0.0~git20101029.6df10a0-1~ in lucid (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<X3lectric>     * rtmpdump 2.3-2~ in lucid (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<X3lectric> option is just to copy binaries not rebuild copied sources
<wgrant> Which PPA are you copying into?
<X3lectric> wgrant: destination https://launchpad.net/~x3lectric/+archive/xbmc-git-head
<X3lectric> in fact doenat matter what ppa source or destination this is a general error when you try to cipy same packages from differnt distros
<X3lectric> only can copy 1 distros packages once error occurs you just cannot copy second distro packages EVER
<wgrant> X3lectric: I can copy them separately after the error.
<wgrant> X3lectric: Try copying it from karmic to lucid.
<wgrant> They are the same package.
<X3lectric> mmm
<X3lectric> it wont copy
<wgrant> X3lectric: It will.
<X3lectric> the karmic to lucid worked
<X3lectric> but shouldnt have errors like this
<wgrant> It is due to the lpia binaries, and occurs when you have the same sources and binaries across several series.
<X3lectric> also have another problem
<wgrant> oh?
<X3lectric> ah
<X3lectric> my dput I changed it form ftp to sftp and when I start uploading it says its using ftp
<X3lectric> is this cached somewhere
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> What is the command you are using to upload?
<X3lectric> dput ppa:x3lectric/xbmc-git-head *source.changes
<wgrant> And what is in ~/.dput.cf?
 * X3lectric is a networking Jedi but this ppa stuff is doing my force in
<X3lectric> [x3lectric ppa]
<X3lectric> fqdn = upload.launchpad.net
<X3lectric> method = sftp
<X3lectric> incoming = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<wgrant> X3lectric: There's your problem.
<wgrant> What is that 'x3lectric ' doing there?
<X3lectric> idk its what how to says
<wgrant> It's not. Try removing it.
<X3lectric> ok
<X3lectric> now I get No module named testtools
<wgrant> Do you have bzr installed? dput needs it for sftp.
<X3lectric> im sure I do lemme double check
 * X3lectric is waving fist at ppas and lauchpad in great fury
<X3lectric> Package: bzr
<X3lectric> State: installed
<wgrant> Where is the testtools import that is failing?
<X3lectric> er idk what you mean
<wgrant> There's no traceback for the "No module named testtools" error?
<X3lectric> i just run the dput cmd as above
<X3lectric> then I get all sorts of signature checks ok
<X3lectric> then I get this
<X3lectric> Uploading to ppa (via sftp to upload.launchpad.net):
<wgrant> (your package copying error is even more of a corner case than I expected: it only occurs when you are copying one package to two series, where one of them has fewer architectures than the other, *and* the packages you're copying were copied from another PPA into the PPA you are copying from)
<X3lectric> No module named testtools
<X3lectric> E: Error connecting to remote host.
<wgrant> I don't see why, but try installing python-testtools.
<X3lectric> kk
<bigjools> wgrant: some corner case :)
<X3lectric> sounds like a big boobed up job on ppas corner case
<X3lectric> ok now its getting worst
<X3lectric> need at least testtools 0.9.2: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/testtools/__init__.pyc is ()
<wgrant> That doesn't make much sense. Did you install a non-packaged version of bzr at some point?
<X3lectric> no
<X3lectric> its staright from apt-get
<X3lectric> lemme downgrade
<X3lectric> ok
<X3lectric> says uloading but get no progress
<wgrant> Right, sftp has no progress info at the moment.
<wgrant> But it is reliable.
<X3lectric> mmm idk
<bigjools> gotta love the way people moan about a free service
<X3lectric> its not even showing what files its at
<X3lectric> eh Im not moaning
<X3lectric> just trying to get it to work past all the bugs
<X3lectric> im not expereinced at ppa stuff
<X3lectric> wgrant: right no dice
<X3lectric> wgrant: ssh: connect to host upload.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<wgrant> X3lectric: upload.launchpad.net doesn't exist... did you mean ppa.launchpad.net?
<X3lectric> mmm that the dput stuff
<X3lectric> lemme change dput
<X3lectric> omg
<X3lectric> just gets better
<X3lectric> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<X3lectric> Warning: Permanently added 'ppa.launchpad.net,91.189.90.217' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<X3lectric> Permission denied (publickey).
<X3lectric> Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
 * X3lectric doesnt knwo what to do anymore
<X3lectric> wgrant: any clew now
<X3lectric> googling it suggest deleting know_hosts
<X3lectric> no dice
<X3lectric> help?? :(
<X3lectric> wgrant: thx for the help anyway Im gonna give up for now, juts getting way frustrated
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<hyperair> X3lectric: exactly what are you trying to do?
<X3lectric> hyperair: upload packages to be built on ppa via sftp since ftp is buggy
<hyperair> X3lectric: i've found that dput's sftp support is buggy though
<X3lectric> well packages get stuck in ftp
<X3lectric> at 1 byte
<hyperair> http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/sftp-uploads
<hyperair> my packages get stuck in sftp after completion.
<hyperair> oh well
<X3lectric> e.g out of 12310 12309 get uploaded and then its stuck
<hyperair> heh i've seen that issue before too
<hyperair> you could upload them manually via ftp. =p
<X3lectric> no fix
<bigjools> we're switching to a new ftp server this week
<hyperair> my daily builds have been going up without the one-byte issue though
<hyperair> i wonder what's up with dput's ftp client
<bigjools> X3lectric: presumably you added your ssh key to your launchpad account?
<hyperair> and sftp requires a ^C to finish
<X3lectric> yes ssh has been added for ages
<bigjools> then you're not connecting with the right credentials
<hyperair> X3lectric: could you do: sftp ppa.launchpad.net
<hyperair> see what that says
<bigjools> X3lectric: you need a username in the dput config
<X3lectric> there is
<hyperair> you could also use -vvvv
<bigjools> X3lectric: the one you pasted earlier did not
<X3lectric> [ppa]
<X3lectric> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<X3lectric> method = sftp
<X3lectric> incoming = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<X3lectric> login = x3lectric
<hyperair> X3lectric: could you please try connecting manually via sftp
<hyperair> or i'll just leave and you can deal with your problem on your own.
<hyperair> sftp -vvvv ppa.launchpad.net
<hyperair> actually sftp -vvvv x3lectric@ppa.launchapd.net
<hyperair> er launchpad
<hyperair> actually i need to be catching the train now
<hyperair> goodl uck
<X3lectric> Permission denied (publickey)
<X3lectric> ill wait untill next week
<X3lectric> it worked just fine with ftp until bug
<bigjools> X3lectric: if you can't connect then you are using the wrong key
<X3lectric> well i folowed the instructions how to upload key so idk
<bigjools> you keep saying "idk" but we're trying to help - you need to help yourself a bit too
<X3lectric> i have been gooling this all morning and trying all sorts
<X3lectric> with due respect I didnt come here to be spoonfed
<X3lectric> i just dont know why its giving me this eror when evrything seems to be fine
<bigjools> do you have more than one ssh key?
<X3lectric> no
<bigjools> ok, I will look at the server log
<X3lectric> thx
<bigjools> X3lectric: your client is disconnecting mid-ssh-handshake
<bigjools> the reason for that is not clear
<X3lectric> bigjools: is there a way to import the key I have uploaded to overrite the ones I have just in case theire currupted
<bigjools> what do you mean by import? Did you upload a new key?
<X3lectric> no
<X3lectric> import the key I have on lauchpad
<bigjools> no, launchpad only has the public part of the key
<bigjools> ok I see a definite rejection in the latest logs "Your SSH key does not match any key registered for Launchpad user x3lectric"
<bigjools> which means either your key is corrupt, you didn't upload the right file, or you're not using the same key
<foxbuntu> hey all, just wondering if any LP admins are around to help me get my LP account unlocked?
<X3lectric> im more inclined to currup atm
<X3lectric> as its correct key and only uploaded form the machine I am using
<X3lectric> and only created
<bigjools> you uploaded the public key part?
<X3lectric> well this was done ages ago, I followed the ho-to completely
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: what is your account, and what do you mean unlocked?
<bigjools> X3lectric: I suggest you generate a new key
<bigjools> delete the old one entirely
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, it was suspended when I had my gmail account compromised (nickj-fox)
<jcsackett> ah. i see.
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: one second. i am asking around.
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, thanks.
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: the gmail account is all good now, yeah?
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, yea, all locked down and no more spamming
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: cool. i'm talking to admins now.
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, thanks very much
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/146394
 * Daviey adds a vouch that foxbuntu is a valid user.
<foxbuntu> Daviey, what about a real person?
<foxbuntu> :)
<Daviey> foxbuntu, That i don't know about :)
 * jcsackett laughs
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: can you try to log into lp now, please?
<X3lectric> bigjools: I created and uploaded new key
<foxbuntu> jcsackett, Thanks! It works fine now
<jcsackett> foxbuntu: glad to hear it. :-)
<X3lectric> darn faster and better then trying to fix the old one
<foxbuntu> Daviey, thanks...helpful as always ;)
<X3lectric> bigjools: thx for help
<bigjools> X3lectric: welcome.  does it work now?
<X3lectric> bigjools: just hope I can uplaod the packages to ppa and they get built
<X3lectric> bigjools: atm ist uploading, its a 93mib orig.tar.gz so it will take a while, I hope it uploads and builds ok
<bigjools> ah so it does work now
<X3lectric> yea I craeted a new rsa key and imported new one to lauchpad
<X3lectric> faster then fixing the broken one
<X3lectric> bigjools: lauchpad should allow to change the key comment
<X3lectric> unless the comment is important
<kim0> Hi, I'm trying to get my mugshot up on LP
<kim0> The image I'm trying with is: "kim0-hg-lp192.png: PNG image data, 192 x 192, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced"
<kim0> which I think should work (192x192) .. but is not
<jcsackett> kim0: how large is the file? i believe there is a 100kb limit.
<kim0> jcsackett: 38k
<jcsackett> righto.
<kim0> any other ideas :)
<jcsackett> what message are you getting back when it fails?
<kim0> jcsackett: no message
<kim0> actually, when I go to edit the profile
<kim0> the image is there
<kim0> I just "think" it should be displayed on the main page too right ?
<kim0> https://launchpad.net/~kim0/
<jcsackett> kim0: what is your lp user name?
<kim0> https://launchpad.net/~kim0/
<jcsackett> kim0: you're modifying mugshot, which is used for team mugshots (e.g. https://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam/+mugshots, where i see your picture).
<kim0> jcsackett: ew got it
<kim0> Thanks a lot
<jcsackett> if you're trying to alter the picture in the upper left corner, you need to "change branding"
 * kim0 nods
<jcsackett> which, clearly, is not a great way to describe what you want to do. :-P
<kim0> :)
<keyz182>  Hi, I've got a build for my PPA that's crashed/hung on the machine terranova, anyone here know what to do? I posted on answers.launchpad but no reply yet (it's been stuck 2 days now) :S
<jcsackett> keyz182: hi, i'm trying to find an answer for you now.
<keyz182> thanks
<oubiwann> rockstar: hey man, who's the expert on LP permissions and email propagation via LP teams?
<rockstar> oubiwann, maybe sinzui?
<rockstar> sinzui is the expert on most things.
<oubiwann> rockstar: heheh
<oubiwann> sinzui: you about?
<sinzui> How did that come about. I am complete and total fruad?
<oubiwann> hehe
<rockstar> sinzui, yes, I know, but I'm trying to propogate the rumor.
<sinzui> how can I help oubiwann
<oubiwann> sinzui: I've got a problem I'm trying to sort out for the DX team
<oubiwann> in particular, the propagation of bug emails
<oubiwann> I've restructured the teams (subteams, subsubteams, etc.) so that bugs only get sent to the right groups of people
<sinzui> Oh, I already feel like I am out of my depth since the yellow squad is changing them
<rockstar> Oh crap.  I just realized that squad thing is probably going to kill the "go to guy" idea.
<oubiwann> sinzui: that's okay... I'm good with limiting the scope of this conversation to what is currently released :-)
<rockstar> Still, I'll point all questions to sinzui.
<sinzui> oubiwann: is this about bug supervisor or bug subscriptions on a project
<oubiwann> sinzui: so things were going swimingly with the new teams, etc., only the right folks getting bug reports
<oubiwann> sinzui: both
<sinzui> I have filed enough bugs about both feature to almost get the answer right :)
<oubiwann> sinzui: we've been using the bug supervisor as the bug subscription mechanism for a team
<oubiwann> (on a project)
<sinzui> okay
<oubiwann> the problem there is that super-teams seem to inherit the permissions
<oubiwann> so the general unity-bugs team which anyone can join can now change bug priorities, etc.
<oubiwann> since a member of that team has super-power (dx-unity-bugs)
<sinzui> oubiwann: you want a bug team or a driver team in the bug supervisor role. They represent core contributors
<oubiwann> (the permissions in this scheme seem inverted to me...)
<oubiwann> okay
<oubiwann> what is the best way to subscribe a team to bug emails?
<sinzui> oubiwann: teams are messed up by design. They were implemented as a control device, so placing a team in a role will always give control. But user, well any class of human being, knows that teams are about communication so most teams are about notification...but that conflicts :(
<oubiwann> yup
<oubiwann> I've had to split things out for DX
<oubiwann> we now have membership teams
<oubiwann> and bug/communications teams
<sinzui> oubiwann: the contributor teams  may want a structural subscription to get bugs. The level will vary between lifecycle, ro everython
<sinzui> ^ that assumes that bug nogification levels/ subscriptions to search criteria will be available to everyone in 22 days
<sinzui> 2 days
<sinzui> oubiwann: this bug supervisor non-sense will be negated in a few months when any user in a project role will have edit access to bugs. core contributors do not need to set anything up to work, they can choose to subscribe to the level of notifications they need
<sinzui> maybe in 5 months?
<oubiwann> okay, good to know
<jcsackett> keyz182: it's been reset.
<jcsackett> sorry about the long wait there.
<oubiwann> sinzui: so a team that is the bug supervisor will always receive all emails for its project, yes?
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<qwebirc77982> Greetings. I have a PPA that tries to connect to a web service using libcurl in 'make check', and this test case fail. Is that perhaps not permitted in the Launchpad build system? Can't find any documentation about this.
<micahg> qwebirc77982: internet access is not allowed on the builders
<qwebirc77982> micahg: thanks, I suspected that. Can I tell Launchpad to not run 'make check', or do I have to get rid of the test cases before uploading?
<micahg> qwebirc77982: you have to disable it in the build before upload
<micahg> you might want to just disable that test if there's more than one
<qwebirc77982> micahg: Ok, thanks a lot.
<daeavelwyn2> hi here
<daeavelwyn2> can someone helps me with this error in bug submission :
<daeavelwyn2> No REFERER Header
<daeavelwyn2> i've try a couple of things, but nothing seems to work :-(
<daeavelwyn2> tried*
<Ampelbein> daeavelwyn2: are you using privoxy or any other proxy that alters the http-header?
<daeavelwyn2> no
<daeavelwyn2> i've a direct conexion to internet
<daeavelwyn2> ok
<daeavelwyn2> i'm
<daeavelwyn2> findind the solution...
<daeavelwyn2> i've first tried using firefox extension and other dark manipulations on my connexion
<daeavelwyn2> and at last
<wgrant> It's something inside your browser.
<daeavelwyn2> I just try to modify the about:config
<daeavelwyn2> and it works.....
<daeavelwyn2> shame on me....
<daeavelwyn2> erf
<daeavelwyn2> I thought it was the solution
<daeavelwyn2> but still not work
<daeavelwyn2> here is the message error :
<daeavelwyn2> http://pastebin.com/VWVXytpy
<wgrant> Have you checked that it's still set to what you thought it is?
<wgrant> Plugins can reset it.
<daeavelwyn2> how can I do that ?
<daeavelwyn2> disabling plugins ?
<wgrant> Check in about:config that the value hasn't changed again.
<daeavelwyn2> here is the line I modified :
<daeavelwyn2> network.http.sendRefererHeader;1
<daeavelwyn2> value was 0 at the begining
<daeavelwyn2> here is the bug I've submitted :
<daeavelwyn2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kxstudio/+bug/730961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 730961 in KXStudio "Flash plugin makes my system to crash" [Undecided,New]
<daeavelwyn2> I've succed in submitting the bug
<daeavelwyn2> but I can't add comment
<daeavelwyn2> succeded*
<daeavelwyn2> (funny bot :-) )
<daeavelwyn2> any other ideas ?
<sinzui> daeavelwyn2: you might want to use `firefox -p` and create a default profile that send data and enabled javascript in a standard way
<sinzui> Lp bugs does need javascript enabled, and form submissions data like referrer to complete
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<daeavelwyn2> sinzui: ok, i will try this, but later ! Thanks for your suggestion :)
#launchpad 2011-03-08
<antono> hello. i having problems with my PPA  builds on launchpad.
<antono> buildlog reports that package has wrong signature
<antono> gpgv: Signature made Tue Mar  8 00:52:14 2011 UTC using RSA key ID 04D1D6E1
<antono> however this key is added to my profile
<antono> and verified via email
<antono> https://launchpad.net/~antono
<antono> whats wrong?
<antono> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<wgrant> antono: If it's in the build log that's no problem.
<wgrant> antono: It's just a warning (and one that you can do nothing about)
<antono> wgrant: thanks. really i missed that real error was in other line of buildlog
<wgrant> ScottK: LP's pydkim has another change that's not in natty.
<wgrant> ScottK: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mbp/ubuntu/lucid/pydkim/details/revision/7
<ScottK> Useful. That's something I thought was needed.
<wgrant> Do you want to drag that in, or should I upload it?
<wgrant> I'd like to use an egg build straight from an officialish branch, and this is all that's stopping us.
<ScottK> Once poolie gets back he can push his changes into the new upstream branch I'm making.
<wgrant> Good idea.
<ScottK> Then we can have a bugfix release here shortly.
<ScottK> One other person has a patch so it can work with either pydns or dnspython.
<ScottK> dnspython's a bit overkill for TXT record lookup.
<ScottK> (not that I expect LP to switch, you'll use the one in Main)
<wgrant> We might also want to remove its internal ASN1 parser and use pyasn1.
<ScottK> If you want to go ahead and upload to to Natty, I don't mind but please merge from Unstable first (current Natty and Unstable are ~the same)
<wgrant> Hmm, and it has a 822 parser as well.
<wgrant> Yay.
<wgrant> I might see how much of dkim.py I can delete tonight.
<ScottK> I think you might want to join https://launchpad.net/~pydkim-hackers
<ScottK> That team will own trunk.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> It is already a fairly short module, but we might as well make it really short.
<ScottK> yeah.
<ScottK> wgrant: It's there, so go for it.
<RawChid> Hi, I want to make a (python) script which gets some info about translations from Launchpad. Does anyone know if and how I can use the Launchpad API for this?
<RawChid> I found documentation on bugs and project, byt can't find anything on retrieving translations
<RawChid> I just want readonly things. Think about: how many untranslated strings per package/project..
<dpm> hi RawChid, unfortunately there is no API on translations. There is a spec for implementing the reporting part at https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Specs/ReportingAPI - if you'd like to help on that, I'm sure launchpad developers will be more than happy to mentor :)
<RawChid> Thnx
<RawChid> So I can help implementing that part of the API?
<bjf> any guess on how long the staging service will be down ?
<wgrant> bjf: It's difficult to say. Have you considered using qastaging instead?
<bjf> wgrant, what is qstaging ?
<wgrant> bjf: qastaging.launchpad.net is similar to staging. They both run the latest code on a copy of the production database that is erased every week or so.
<X3lectric> wgrant: managed to fix the sftp issues it was down to currupt certifictates now allmost there... thx for help yesterday
<bjf> wgrant, thanks, will give it a try
<wgrant> X3lectric: Great. What's the problem now?
<X3lectric> im on ubuntu-packaging asking how to stop lpia packages from being built from karmic sources, architecture field says all atm
<X3lectric> unfortunatly thers not much live in #ubuntu-packaging
<X3lectric> google only says ubuntu stopped supporting lpia from lucid onwards, cant find any documnetation on how to override this
<X3lectric> reason why I want to override it is that these packages are not needed andn always fail to build ;P
<om26er> I have a complaint for a dude
<om26er> he was asked to keep conversation friendly and he didn't
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~6205-reactivated
<om26er> bug 730667 was the warning
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730667 in unity (Ubuntu) "Color of "Places" and "Applications" dash launchers needs be closer to ubuntu-mono icons' color" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730667
<om26er> and now bug 715001 comment #6 was ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 715001 in unity "DesktopMenu should have a title" [Medium,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715001
<X3lectric> actually thers a guy who signed the CoC yet was using profane language in ubuntu-motu last night and got away with it
<X3lectric> https://launchpad.net/~directhex
<X3lectric> not a very pleasant chap
<X3lectric> around midnight GMT
<X3lectric> wonder if this widely accepted swearing a cursing
<om26er> this channel is only for launchpad related stuff so thats offtopic
<X3lectric> wait arent you complainig about similar?
<bjf> wgrant, when using "qastaging" can I just use that for the service for "Launchpad.login_with" ?
<bjf> wgrant, i'm trying to get there via the LP api
<wgrant> bjf: You'll have to use the full URL, 'https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/'
<wgrant> qastaging is only a few months old, so it's not in most launchpadlibs yet.
<nigelb> X3lectric: No.  He's asking LP admins to something related to LP
<nigelb> X3lectric: You need to talk to IRC council in #ubuntu-irc
<X3lectric> nigelb: oh ok
<maxb> X3lectric: If you currently have "Architecture: all", lpia packages won't be built anyway
<X3lectric> even in karmic?
<X3lectric> ill have a tripple check on all packages to see if thers anything that could be causing this
<X3lectric> on control file
<bjf> wgrant, can't get to: https://qastaging.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow  is this because that project is not in the qastaging copy of the db right now or because i'm an idiot ?
<maxb> X3lectric: "Architecture: any" on the other hand, would build lpia packages
<wgrant> bjf: That project appears to have been created a day after the last qastaging DB restore.
<bjf> wgrant, :-) thanks just wanted to know it wasn't me
<Jerub> Why is there a link to launchpad.net/feedback which redirects to help.launchpad.net/Feedback at the bottom of the page under 'Contact Launchpad Support'?
<Jerub> that Feedback page doesn't have a link to the documentation, only a way to ask questions. shouldn't the first port of call be the documentation site for people needing help?
<doodoo> i am not able to download any packages from PPA. I am using mozilla daily ppa
<doodoo> launchpad is slow to download
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<serfus> hey there lanuchpad people.. we (ubuntu israel team) use the launchpad mailing list on our team. the problem is that the archive isn't readable, due to the hebrew writing i suppose
<serfus> is there something we can do about it?
<jcsackett> serfus: you mean the web display or the archive is mangling the hebrew characters?
<joey> jml: ping
<jml> joey: what's up?
<serfus> jcsackett, yes
<serfus> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-il/
 * jcsackett looks.
<jcsackett> ah, i see; it's just subjects that are being botched.
<jcsackett> serfus: when you get the email, i assume everything is okay (e.g. this isn't a problem with all email, just viewing in the archive?)
<joey> jml: howdy.  Talk to me about blueprints as umbrella structures which can contain other blueprints
<joey> jml: did that discussion every go anywhere?
<joey> s/every/ever
<serfus> jcsackett, yes, you are right
<jml> joey: I don't recall that discussion, sorry. Also, I have a meeting on the hour.
<serfus> jcsackett, it's not just the subjects at the archive, it's all of the mails
<jcsackett> serfus: when i open a thread, i see the messages themselves in hebrew.
<jml> joey: you mean something different to blueprint dependencies, right?
<jcsackett> serfus: in fact, google translate plugin pops up asking if i would like to translate from hebrew to english.
<joey> jml: a while ago we talked about the need to chuck out work items in a blueprint. Sometimes those work items are blueprints themselves.  Ubuntu and Linaro use work-items in the dashboard.  I recalled there was a conversation to allow blueprints to be displayed like bug tasks so that you could have a big blueprint with smaller blueprints underneath it.
<jcsackett> serfus: i see this is not the case for all messages. :-/
<joey> s/chuck/chuNk/   sorry still trying to wake up jml :-)
<serfus> jcsackett, that's odd, i see only ×××...
<jml> joey: there has been more discussion on that, but no actual movement.
<jml> joey: gotta go.
<jcsackett> serfus: the first thread i opened was in hebrew. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-il/msg00253.html
<jcsackett> others do not appear to be.
<jcsackett> do you see 'xxxx' only in the link i just sent, serfus?
<serfus> yes. that is hebrew!
<serfus> what's the diffrence between this and the others?
<jcsackett> i have no idea, but let's see if we can find out. :-)
<serfus> because every other one i checked what botched
<jcsackett> serfus: yes, it seems like everything else is rendering wrong.
<serfus> i have tried to view the archive with different encodings but it's still the same
<joey> jml: k, thanks.  The reason I asked is https://wiki.linaro.org/EngineeringUnits/Management/Meetings/2011-03-08
<jml> joey: ok, thanks. I'll take a look at that.
<jcsackett> serfus: i cannot find an easy solution to this--nothing appears to be misconfigured. you should probably file a bug for this, as it is certainly an issue we should continue to follow.
<jcsackett> if you would like, i can file the bug for you.
<serfus> okay, i would do that
<serfus> if you are up for it. :)
<serfus> anyway, i have to leave now
<serfus> but i will come back later today
<jcsackett> serfus: okay. thanks for reporting this. :-)
<jcsackett> serfus: it seems this bug is already reported. see bug 647232
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 647232 in Launchpad itself "mailing list archives x-out non-ascii characters" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647232
<serfus> jcsackett, oh i see, i actually know the one who filed the bug
<serfus> so it seems like there is no fix right now
<jcsackett> serfus: it would appear not, at this time. but the workarounds listed there might be worthwhile.
<serfus> alright, thanks mate
<jcsackett> serfus: you're welcome. :-)
<dpm> jtv, or someone from a maintenance team, may I ask you for your help with the firefox translations template in Natty? It seems it's not getting updated
<dpm> So looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+publishinghistory there have been several Natty uploads recently, but it seems that the template's last update was on the 22 Feb
<dpm> (looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/+admin)
<dpm> On the imports queue there is an entry for the template:
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+imports
<dpm> but the date is somehow wrong too: the 26th of Feb, but there have been uploads after that
<jtv> dpm: that date is the creation date for the entry.  If the entry's been updated since then with a new version of the template, it still shows the old date.
<jtv> I am not here.
<dpm> thanks jtv-zzz
<dpm> What I don't understand is why that template keeps getting stuck in Needs Review for days. I've at least approved it manually twice, so the approver should do its job and approve it automatically
<dpm> henninge, any clues? ^
<henninge> dpm:  looking
<dpm> thanks
<henninge> dpm: do you have access to this page?
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/+admin
<henninge> dpm: no, +edit
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox/+edit
<dpm> henninge, yeah, to both
<henninge> The path is different from the upload file
<henninge> dpm: AFIK the autoapprover matches by path.
<henninge> dpm: If you change it there to match the queue entry, the autoapprover should pick up on it.
<henninge> dpm: if in the past you simply approved the entry, the path field never gets updated.
<henninge> dpm: I have to admit that I don't like that behavior (of not updating the path) but it is intended for on-off uploads.
<dpm> henninge, so what do I need to do to ensure the auto-approver does its job? Change the path in the +edit page so it matches the one in the import queue entry (i.e. change 'en-US.xpi' to 'lp-export-xpis/en-US.xpi')?
<henninge> right
<henninge> and hope it does not change again on the next import ... ;-)
<dpm> ok, thanks for your help henninge
<jetienne> q. in launchpad apparently my karma comes from "soyuz" activity, what is this ?
<bigjools> PPA uploads
<jetienne> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> np
<janimo> can I see the last failed buildlog of a package if the build was already given back?
<janimo> This one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.2-0ubuntu2/ after running for over a day, now shows started 1 hour ago
<janimo> so I assume it failed and someone retried
<janimo> I'd like to see how it failed
<bigjools> janimo: no it's not possible
<bigjools> it's possible that the build did not complete because the builder was removed (some are temporary)
<jetienne> Found files in /usr/local (must be in /usr). <- this is the error i got in my build ? should i copy it in /bin ?
<jetienne> why /usr is forbidden ?
<fta> when i fold lines in a debian/changelog with vim (Gqq), launchpad further folds my lines, is that a bug?
<maxb> jetienne: Packages are not supposed to install into /usr/local/, because that tree is reserved for manually installed non-packaged software
<jetienne> maxb: ok noted
<trijntje> ping fta
<barry> howdy folks, any code hosting + mercurial experts around?
<lifeless> fsvo
<lifeless> hi trijntje
<barry> lifeless: hi
<fta> trijntje, pong
<barry> lifeless: well, i'm trying to update launchpad's branch imports of python to match its shiny new mercurial repo.  if i'm reading the docs correctly, we can only import the default branch in the repo?  is it possible to also import the long-lived version branches?
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sinzui> barry: that relates to bzr-hg I think jelmer might know something about that
<barry> sinzui: cool, thanks
<barry> jelmer is probably off line atm, but i'll send him an email
<sinzui> I should know the answer to this. I am researching it. If the question was about git, I could confidently say No, but maybe in 6 months
<trijntje> Hi fta, i'm trying to translate Chromium (policy-templates) but I'm having a hard time finding the strings I see there in Chromium. Is there some resource I could use to track them down so that I might know the context in which those strings occur?
<sinzui> trijntje: no there is not :( I think a lot of people start the app and look for it
<sinzui> barry: the answer is no. This is the same issue as importing non-master from git. That means we are committed to fix it
<fta> trijntje, this template is tricky, it comes from a pseudo json file (in fact, a python object). but so far, this feature is not enabled on linux, so you can postpone it for now
<fta> trijntje, i need to discuss with upstream to see if/when it should land for linux.
<trijntje> ok, i'll skip it for now, thanks
<RawChid> Hey, see this overview: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/nl/?batch=30  Is it possible to only get projects with untranslated strings? (i.e. untranslated > 0)
<trijntje> in general I try to find the strings in one of the menu's, preferences or one of the entries in about:about, is there any other place I should check?
<barry> sinzui: okay, thanks.  is there a bug i can subscribe to?  i'm now keenly interested in this feature :)
<barry> sinzui: i'll set up the trunk import now though
<sinzui> barry: I think this is bug 380871
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 380871 in Bazaar "Allow imports of non-master branches when pulling from git repositories" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380871
<barry> sinzui: that's bzr-git.  is there a separate one for bzr-hg or can i piggyback on the git bug?
<sinzui> I think that is the one. I believe the real issue is Lp, not the plugin
<barry> sinzui: cool thanks
<jelmer> The issue is Bazaar itself, rather than any of the plugins or Launchpad
<barry> jelmer: hi!  this came up on my radar today because i'm trying to import the new python hg repo, which has 'default' branch as python 3.3, but also named branches in that repo for other releases.  when bug 380871 is fixed in launchpad, will that allow me to set up imports of the named branches?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 380871 in Bazaar "Allow imports of non-master branches when pulling from git repositories" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380871
<jelmer> barry: Yep
<barry> jelmer: awesome, thanks
<jelmer> barry: Perhaps the importance of that bug needs to be bumped up to high, there's been quite a few requests for it..
<barry> jelmer: it'd be nice to see one of the lp squads plan for it sometime soon-ish
<jelmer> barry: it's a bazaar issue, not a Launchpad issue
<jelmer> There shouldn't be any changes necessary in Launchpad, you'll just have to add ",python3.3" to the Mercurial URL
<barry> jelmer: ah, gotcha.  i was wondering what the lp ui would be for that
<barry> jelmer, sinzui thanks!
<sinzui> Thank you jelmer!
<barry> in the meantime, the default import is running and i can swap that for lp:python when it's complete (the svn repos are read-only now)
<MTecknology> hmmm...... Somhow I uploaded a php package where the version started with php5-5xxx instead of 5xxx
<MTecknology> yucky
<MTecknology> I guess the only thing to do is delete that from the ppa and upload the correct version; no legit version number will ever be higher than the wrong one
<soren> MTecknology: Sure. That's what epochs are for.
<MTecknology> hm?
<soren> MTecknology: "1:whatever" will always be higher than "somethingelse".
<soren> MTecknology: Look at Debian policy. Search for epoch.
<MTecknology> oh...
<MTecknology> thanks :F
<MTecknology> :D*
<benji> MTecknology: I thought you turned into a vampire there for a second.
<MTecknology> lol
<Elleo> hi, I'm having a few problems importing existing translations into launchpad; if I do it via the bzr import it doesn't get a target set and just gets listed as "Needs Review", if I upload the po manually I can get it to set the correct target but it's still listed as "Needs Review" with no way to approve it
<Elleo> the imports in question are here: https://translations.launchpad.net/librefm/trunk/+imports
<Elleo> as far as I can tell our file structure should be okay, .po files are named after their country code and are in the same directory as the .pot file
<Elleo> s/country code/language code/
<sinzui> Elleo: I need to look into this. I think you have done everything right, and by choosing import from branch you do not need to do something.
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<sinzui> Elleo: I approved both stuck translations, though I know that both are the same. That should clear the queue and permit subsequent uploads to be auto-approved.
<Elleo> sinzui: great, thanks very much :)
#launchpad 2011-03-09
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lvh> wgrant: this is the most concise I think I'll ever get a rule that matches virtually all of my feedback
<lvh> wgrant: It seems to me Github people use Github as a coping mechanism for git, and Launchpad people use Bazaar and a coping mechanism for Launchpad.
<lvh> wgrant: github users except lp to do lots of things lp users just defer to bzr for
<wgrant> lvh: I think that's a very good summary.
<wgrant> And sort of matches what I would expect, although I'd never thought of it quite like that before.
<lvh> Yay
<lvh> wgrant: It's true! Every workflow I've seen relies on github intricately
<lvh> wgrant: git is just a tool of getting a bunch of revisioned working trees into github
<lvh> so that magic can happen to it
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<lvh> that being said pull requests 2.0 are better than I thought they were
<lvh> apart from the bug tracker integration -- but that's just the bugtracker being useless
<wgrant> I haven't looked at them much, but they seem pretty nice.
<wgrant> Much better than when I looked at GitHub in depth a year or so ago, when 2.0 wasn't here yet.
<lvh> wgrant: This is where the difference becomes obvious
<lvh> lp sort of hides the diff all the way at the bottom
<lvh> github shoves it in your face
<lvh> When people on lp see a merge request they fire up bzr log, bzr diff...
<lvh> or at least i do
<wgrant> I tend to scroll awkwardly between the comment box and diff.
<lvh> what is good though is that they give you a timeline: you make a comment, some guy adds some commits, more comments
<wgrant> We have that too.
<lvh> eh?
<wgrant> We also have intermediate diffs for pushes after the first comment, but they're not shown at the moment :(
<lvh> I haven't seen that
<lvh> oh, one more complaint that I hear a *lot* is that lp is slow
<lvh> I don't notice it so much
<wgrant> It is slow.
<lifeless> its being worked on
<wgrant> It was *very* slow.
<wgrant> It's better now.
<lifeless> -major- focus
<wgrant> It is, indeed, THE focus at the moment.
<spiv> wgrant: yeah, I know what you mean about "scroll awkwardly"
<spiv> wgrant: sometimes I just open the same page in two tabs :/
<wgrant> It almost seems like we need frames!
<StevenK> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<StevenK> I tend to make notes in gedit as I read the diff, and then cut-n-waste into the comment box
<wgrant> StevenK: ie. you need frames or a separate page.
<lvh> wgrant: a similar complaint is actually about loggerhead being bad: it takes less clicks to get to a useful representation of a file in github
<lvh> wgrant: Again, something which I would just use bzr for
<spiv> wgrant: there are other options
<spiv> wgrant: a UI that allows you to write comments directly attached to the bit of the diff you are commenting on, for instance </handwave>
<lvh> wgrant: about merge proposals: you're saying if I comment and then more commits are made  and then there's another comment, you'll see the following: comment, commit, commit, commit, comment
<lvh> right?
<wgrant> spiv: Indeed. Google Code has a nice thing for that.
<wgrant> lvh: yes.
<wgrant> I was finding an example...
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/strip-email-attachment-path/+merge/52159
<wgrant> It may be hideously wide and not as pretty as GitHub's, but it's there :)
<lvh> wgrant: Aha
<lvh> Yeah
<lvh> then it's just basically about the diff view being off (but again I just use bzr diff already)
<lvh> because blue lines are better than a red line and a green line
<lvh> wgrant: I suppose the diff could be a bit nicer: right now it's one diff, github has per-file diffs
<lvh> It's minor, it's polish but polish counts :)
<wgrant> Yeah.
<benji> StevenK: you might like "It's All Text" a Firefox plugin that lets you edit text areas in your editor of choice (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/its-all-text/)
<lvh> wgrant: then the only real difference left is per-line comments
<wgrant> lvh: How does GitHub handle those with mutating diffs?
<lvh> wgrant: Not well. Comment vanishes.
<wgrant> Hah.
<lvh> wgrant: The idea is understandable though
<wgrant> Oh, sure, it's a really nice feature.
<wgrant> As long as it doesn't do stuff like that.
<lvh> wgrant: If someone commented on it, and then someone commits a change to it, they probably fixed the comment.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<lvh> Except when they didn't, of course.
<lvh> the most disheartening thing is that there is just so much hatred and vitriol
<nhandler> I'm trying to debug a small script. When Launchpad's +members page says there are X direct members of a team, does that include teams that are direct members of the team (the teams themselves, not the indirect members)
<wgrant> Meh, a year ago LP was even slower and going nowhere and the hatred and vitriol was probably justified.
<lvh> wgrant: Yeah I think that's actually a really big part of the problem
<lvh> wgrant: People used bzr like *years* ago
<lvh> lp like *years* ago
<wgrant> nhandler: Yes, the teams themselves are included.
<lvh> wgrant: this is a sample of the disheartening things I was talking about: https://twitter.com/#!/ewornj/status/45126731677437953
<lvh> at least this guy is constructive
<wgrant> lvh: And those people tell everyone else that bzr sucks and git is the One True VCS.
<wgrant> But then when you show the new people bzr... they love it.
<lvh> I swear some of the feedback
<lvh> I just thought
<lvh> screw all of you people I'm going to go use SCCS
<lvh> I don't *want* your stinking contributions
<lvh> SCCS: At Least It's Not ClearCase!
<wgrant> I think the LP barrier would be somewhat lower if it supported third-party OpenID providers.
<lvh> I use launchpad.net/~lvh for everything openid
<wgrant> That way people wouldn't really have to do much to use it.
<lvh> easy to type
<nhandler> wgrant: Thanks a lot
<lvh> wgrant: Don't you read hacker news
<lvh> OpenID is DYING!!!
<lvh> </drama>
<wgrant> yes, it sort of sucks, but it's not that bad.
<wgrant> Facebook Connect is the future!
<wgrant> lifeless: Let's move LP to Facebook Connect.
<wgrant> What could go wrong.
<lvh> I started implementing oauth2.0
<lvh> And I ended up learning how to just get password storage right
<lvh> becuase MAN.
<lvh> It is seriously not possible for accessing people's tweets or facebook photos to be sufficiently profitable
<X3lectric> is there a way to completly remove deleted pas from showing?
<jfi> Hello, a very easy bug to confirm and fix: #731832
<jfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee/+bug/731832
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 731832 in dee (Ubuntu) "Comma at end of enumerator list" [Undecided,New]
<Peng> I hope someone will fix it, but it's not on-topic here. This is #launchpad, not an Ubuntu channel.
<jfi> ooops right, wrong channel, I am sorry for the noise:(
<Peng> (I need to practice saying things without sounding like an ass.)
<Peng> jfi: You livened up a very boring morning. :)
<jfi> Peng, there is no problem, I am very open to critic:)
<X3lectric> very open to critic? my ex wife as well they were very close
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<alopenerp> Hello Forgotten your password?
<alopenerp> Hello I dont receive my "Forgotten your password email account": for account ~openerp-online online@openerp.com but i receive all other noreply@launchpad.net notifications
<alopenerp> Any one alive from launchpad here ?
 * benji checks his pulse.
<jcsackett> alopenerp: what's up?
<jcsackett> benji: pulse racing yet? :-P
<benji> :)
<alopenerp> jcsackett: I dont receive my "Forgotten your password email account": for account ~openerp-online online@openerp.com but i receive all other noreply@launchpad.net notifications
<alopenerp> jcsackett: it'an non-human account we registered with a ssh key to commit things
<alopenerp> jcsackett: and i dont remember it's password but i have access to its mailbox and the mailserver, i tail the logs of the mailserver and i dont see the mail
<jcsackett> alopenerp: do you have any sort of spam or junk filtering? while it's the same address, content and other attributes on the email might vary.
<jcsackett> so despite receiving other noreply msgs, that might get flagged.
<jcsackett> alopenerp: i would also suggest checking out https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
<alopenerp> jcsackett: i tried for my account al@openerp.com ~al-openerp i receive the mail immediatly and it's the same server and same spamassin config
<jcsackett> alopenerp: you have already used the lp-login-support?
<alopenerp> jcsackett: but for online@openerp.com it doesnt work i'm not sure that ~openerp-online is linked to online@openerp.com
<alopenerp> Thank you for your interest in Canonical Global Support Services.
<alopenerp> A member of the Global Support Services team will be in touch shortly to discuss your needs.
<alopenerp> But he cannot he doesnt even ask me my email
<jcsackett> alopenerp: i'm looking into this; login however is handled by a separate SSO tool.
<jcsackett> alopenerp: i have sent the ~openerp-online account an email from my account through the lp interface. can you verify that you receive an email (subject Test) from me?
<jcsackett> or you can reply to it. :-)
<jcsackett> alopenerp: so, this appears to be something i can't help you with. you can however get help with the sign on service in #canonical-isd
<jcsackett> sorry i couldn't be more of a help.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<thotypous> Hi. Launchpad didn't sign the packages I submitted to my PPA. The Release.gpg file wasn't generated: http://ppa.launchpad.net/paulo-matias/lua/ubuntu/dists/maverick. What should I do? Bump ppa1 to ppa2 and resubmit using dput? Or is there a better way to force a rebuild?
<maxb> thotypous: Launchpad only starts generating a key for a PPA when the first package is uploaded. (This is because lots of people activate PPAs but never upload anything :-/ )
<maxb> Because of this, if the first package builds quickly, it may publish before there is a key
<maxb> Anything which causes launchpad to republish the distroseries will cause signing to happen
<maxb> A new upload will do, so will copying or deleting a package
<thotypous> maxb: thanks :)
<rsalveti> quick question, is it possible to have a team owning more than one PPA and restrict which users from that team could upload to a specific PPA?
<rsalveti> or is the PPA access tight with the team itself
<Ursinha> rsalveti, I guess it's tied to the team
<sinzui> rsalveti: access rights are for the whole team
<rsalveti> Ursinha: sinzui: thanks :-)
<Ursinha> np
#launchpad 2011-03-10
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cjohnston> I'm getting "bzr: ERROR: At lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<cjohnston> " when I try to push a branch..
<cjohnston> I don't see anything on LP.. how can I fix this?
<lifeless> cjohnston: did you make the branch by hand ?
<lifeless> cjohnston: bah, I mean 'in the web UI'
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> The other three I did have worked
<lifeless> try adding --use-existing-dir to your command
<lifeless> generally speaking, don't create branches in the web UI
<cjohnston> I'm using that
<cjohnston> oh.. I didnt know there was another way
<lifeless> cjohnston: easiest thing to do is to delete the branch
<lifeless> cjohnston: and then just push
<StevenK> bzr push is magical
<cjohnston> so I have to push it to the team branch and then create the series?
<lifeless> cjohnston: yes
<lifeless> cjohnston: or create the series, push to the team branch, then link the two.
<lifeless> we should make this a little nicer
<cjohnston> +1
<lifeless> the push to create bit works great
<lifeless> but you can't push to create a series branch yet
<lifeless> we're kindof-there, but not entirely.
<cjohnston> this one I got: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "+branch/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme/"
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> push to
<lifeless> lp:~teamname/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<lifeless> *thats* the team branch url
<cjohnston> fixed.. thanks lifeless
<lifeless> cjohnston: de nada
<ovnicraft> hello there is any sprint for starred/ following/watch projects for users
<ovnicraft> we need know more about project in lp
<wgrant> ovnicraft: We don't have any immediate plans for adding that sort of functionality. Do you have any particular ideas for using that?
<ovnicraft> so i am looking several projects
<ovnicraft> rss helps
<ovnicraft> but we need in our profile a list with projects marked by user as important
<ovnicraft> i dont know what concept wants to implement lp
<ovnicraft> as you know bitbutcket has follow, github has watch google code has starred
<wgrant> And events from those projects show up on your personal pages?
<ovnicraft> commits
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> We have some plans for that sort of thing. Could you file a bug?
<ovnicraft> off course :)
<wgrant> Thanks.
<ovnicraft> i found this http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/developers/colocated-branches.html
<ovnicraft> this will supported in LP?
<wgrant> ovnicraft: That's not clear at the moment.
<wgrant> We may, but it's not clear that there's any benefit in doing that server-side.
<wgrant> Since there are no working trees, and repositories are handled by stacking.
<ovnicraft> stacking means it will works maybe w/o changes in server side?
<wgrant> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/stacked.html
<ovnicraft> ok so will see what happen with this i work in a big project hosted in lp and modules repository start to be too big
<ovnicraft> thanks for all
<wgrant> ovnicraft: Branch stacking handles that well.
<wgrant> ovnicraft: When you push up a new branch, you only have to push the data that is not in trunk.
<ovnicraft> yes we working in that way
<wgrant> You don't need server-side colocated branches for that.
<wgrant> (not in bzr, at least. hg and git do)
<ovnicraft> but when i need clone our modules need clone all modules and i need just work in one
<wgrant> Is that a big problem? Don't you already have the whole lot cloned locally?
<ovnicraft> yes i have many branches
<lifeless> ovnicraft: wgrant: we will support it in lp eventually; its not on our immediate roadmap though: our first priority is making things faster
<ovnicraft> when i need fix something need clone it then propose to merge
<ovnicraft> i dont want to get all repo just what i will fix
<ovnicraft> lifeless, it sounds good IMHO 2.3 is faster in 2.1 i was gonna die
<ovnicraft> maybe its OT wgrant but write a bzr plugin can help me
<ovnicraft> if you are in #bzr can tell my idea (and have time )
<wgrant> I'm in #bzr.
<EvilPhoenix> is there a testing environment so that a potentially new project creator can create their project and get used to launchpad in a testing environment (rather than the full non-testing launchpad.net environment)?
<wgrant> EvilPhoenix: Try qastaging.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> It runs on a copy of the production database that's erased every couple of weeks.
<wgrant> It also doesn't send email, so you can do just about whatever you want there without spamming people.
<EvilPhoenix> ah, so basically the project creator can stage their code there in a testing environment, get used to the launchpad way of things, and then if they dont want to use launchpad, the db in that area (which contains the project that was created) gets purged and no record(s) exist?
<EvilPhoenix> forgive me for being slightly non-concise or understandable, dealing with lawyers from 5AM until 11PM can be a pita, and messes you up a tad
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<maxb> qastaging's DB is occasionally replaced with a fresh copy from the production instance
<EvilPhoenix> so any testing stuff I do in the qastaging area will eventually be purged in an overwrite from the production database?   (whenever said purge occurs)
<wgrant> EvilPhoenix: Yes.
<EvilPhoenix> that answers my questions.  thanks :)
<dpm> hi lifeless, good morning. I sent an e-mail re: AppDeveloperWeek to the bazaar mailing list yesterday. May I ask you to approve it in the moderation queue? Thanks!
<lifeless> dpm: hmmm, I don't know if I still have the password
<dpm> lifeless, ok, no worries. Do you know which admin from the list at https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/bazaar I should better ping?
<lifeless> found it
<dpm> even better :)
<dpm> ok, thanks lifeless
<lifeless> de nada
<dpm> ;)
<mok0> hm
<arvind_khadri> Hi, when will the site be up again?
<soren> Apart from retrying "bzr push" every 15 seconds, how can I be notified that Launchpad is back up?
<wgrant> soren: identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<wgrant> We're just waiting for some hardware maintenance to finish.
<StevenK> The topic should have been changed, here, too ...
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, 48 hours ??
<soren> wgrant: Oh, that's being used now? I've looked there the last three times I've had LP problems and there was no info.
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Hm? Should be back up well within half an hour.
<lifeless> arvind_khadri: a few minutes to go
<evilvish> can we use bzr?
<arvind_khadri> Oh ok :) thanks
<wgrant> soren: Occasionally people forget to update it, but we're better now.
<soren> wgrant: Coolness.
<wgrant> evilvish: Launchpad is down for maintenance. It should be back in a few minutes.
<wgrant> soren: you can see there's been a fair bit of activity on it lately.
<soren> evilvish: Can' push to launchpad, but bzr on its own works fine, of course.
<evilvish> cool, i'll wait then :D
<soren> wgrant: Ah, yes. Excellent.
<arvind_khadri> Its up :)
<soren> Not entirely. bzr push still doesn't work.
<arvind_khadri> I just want a pull :P :D
<lifeless> we're bringing it up now
<soren> \o/
<lifeless> there are 60 or so services to come up
<lifeless> so its not instantaneous
<soren> Wow. 60? *boggle*
<lifeless> soren: about to increase somewhat in a few weeks
<soren> lifeless: orly? Anything particularly interesting?
<lifeless> soren: tweakin the load balancer <-> zope instance layer
<soren> So...  no? :)
<wgrant> lifeless has this crazy idea that Launchpad is slow or something.
<wgrant> And an evil plan to fix it.
<soren> pft
<lifeless> soren: + 2 of our oldest machines are being swapped out for newer hardware with more memory and cpus - and so more instances will be running on them
<soren> Yay, codehosting.
<lifeless> soren: anyhow numbers - 2xapache-ssl, squid, haproxy, codebrowse, poppy, librarian, then 28 zope appserver instances, 3 postgresql, the code import worker daemons, backend workers for email, merge proposals, branch scanning
<wgrant> And lots of cron jobs.
<soren> What's poppy?
<soren> publisher, perhaps?
<soren> Or would that be too obvious?
<soren> :)
<StevenK> soren: Poppy is the upload daemon
<StevenK> The publisher is the well, the publisher
<soren> Oh, so close.
<arvind_khadri> soren, can I /msg you?
<soren> You can try.
<lifeless> oh, I forgot the build master
<arvind_khadri> soren, needed help with bzr :)
<soren> Why not just ask (here or in #bzr)?
<arvind_khadri> hmmm, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-bots is not working.  Says wrong branch format.
<arvind_khadri> What am I doing wrong ?
<arvind_khadri> soren, ^
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Which version of bzr are you using?
<arvind_khadri> 1.5
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, ^
<lifeless> you will need a 2.something version
<lifeless> 2.3 would be best
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Wow, that's really really old.
<arvind_khadri> :) My OS had only that
<jfi> Uploading to ppa still fail (connection refused), I guess the server is still not available? Or that's on my side?
<wgrant> jfi: Known issue, just working on that.
<arvind_khadri> wgrant, so how I can't branch at all using that ?
<arvind_khadri> I mean can't I branch at all.
<wgrant> arvind_khadri: Most branches are in a format which was introduced in 1.16
<jfi> wgrant, ok thx for confirmation:)
<arvind_khadri> ohhh ok
<wgrant> So no, 1.5 isn't going to be useful for most stuff.
<soren> arvind_khadri: Are you on Lenny, by any chance?
<arvind_khadri> soren, yes :(
<soren> arvind_khadri: backports/lenny has 2.0.3-1~bpo50+1.
<arvind_khadri> soren, awesome, was searching for that now
<wgrant> jfi: PPA uploads should be back now.
<jfi> wgrant, hummmm.... got a strange error
<jfi> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<jfi>   Uploading liferea-unity-count_0.1.2-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<jfi>   Uploading liferea-unity-count_0.1.2.orig.tar.gz: done.
<jfi>   Uploading liferea-unity-count_0.1.2-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz: done.
<jfi>   Uploading liferea-unity-count_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: 1k/2k426 Transfer aborted.  Data connection closed.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^
<bigjools> le sigh
<jfi> wgrant, it uploads the first 3, but not the last :/
<bigjools> is your changes file signed properly>?
<jfi> bigjools, yes
<bigjools> then we have a problem
<jfi> Checking signature on .changes
<jfi> gpg: Signature made Thu 10 Mar 2011 10:34:10 AM CET using RSA key ID 82A3F5F6
<jfi> gpg: Good signature from "Jean-Philippe Orsini <jeanfi@gmail.com>"
<jfi> gpg:                 aka "jeanfi <jeanfi@gmail.com>"
<jfi> Good signature on ./liferea-unity-count_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes.
<bigjools> ok, we'll get this fixed shortly
<jfi> bigjools, do you want the debug log? There is  a traceback if it helps you
<wgrant> jfi: We've identified the issue.
<bigjools> jfi: no, we know what the problem is, thanks
<wgrant> Fix in progress.
<jfi> wgrant, ok
<wgrant> jfi: Could you try again?
<jfi>   Uploading liferea-unity-count_0.1.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<jfi> Successfully uploaded packages.
<jfi> nice!
<jfi> thanks!
<soren> Is everything supposed to be back? (Read: is it worth mentioning that e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zulcss/nova/nova-lxc/revision/758 throws an HTTP 500?)
<lifeless> being looked at
<soren> Cool.
<soren> Thanks!
<wgrant> jfi: Thanks for checking.
<wgrant> jfi: And letting us know that it was broken.
<wgrant> jfi: We just deployed some new checks that weren't quite set up properly.
<bigjools> it's checking that the changes file is signed now
<bigjools> I'll be blogging about it later
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<james_w> did anyone else see bzr giving "not a branch" messages during the rollout?
<james_w> (for things that are branches)
<james_w> (and on LP)
<janimo> I got this error from dput: "426 Transfer aborted.  Data connection closed." but the uplaod succeeded
<janimo> I wonder if it has anyting to do with recent FTP server side work which I read about n the blog
<janimo> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<janimo> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<janimo> I get this as warnings from GPG so maybe this influences the LP side check?
<bigjools> janimo: it's possible there are some bugs in the new FTP server
<bigjools> if you get gpg warnings that will almost certainly be the cause of the error
<janimo> bigjools, ok. Although the upload succeeds in spite of the error, which is an error in itself
<bigjools> janimo: not necessarily
<bigjools> it could be transient - the final gpg check is done later
<jhunt_> hi all - are there any known issues with ppa uploads right now?
<bigjools> jhunt_: it would help if you could state what problem you are having
<jhunt_> so, more than one eh?
<jhunt_> the error I'm getting is "Data connection closed" on dput
<bigjools> there are no known problems
<jhunt_> consistently.
<bigjools> can you pastebin your complete dput output
<janimo> bigjools, PPA are handled differently? unaffected by FTP server change?
<bigjools> there is a new ftp server today that verifies gpg signatures at upload time
<jhunt_> the first 3 files upload ok, but the .changes file gives the error above. It's only 1.6k
<bigjools> if the changes file is not signed properly, an error is returned
<jhunt_> The file is signed
<bigjools> signed properly means with a signature that Launchpad knows about
<bigjools> and is not deactivated etc
<jhunt_> gpg --verify gives "good signature"
<bigjools> ok
<janimo> bigjools, LP knows about this
<janimo> the warnigns are about not being in the web of trust
<janimo> I use the same GPG key  for 6 years
<bigjools> ok
<jhunt_> I've uploaded to this ppa before using the same key, etc.
<bigjools> how long ago did you upload?
<jhunt_> 3 days ago.
<jhunt_> worked fine, just now failed.
<bigjools> how long ago did you upload your most recent
<jhunt_> 5 mins maybe?
<jhunt_> do you want me to try again?
<bigjools> let me know if you don't get an acceptance email in 10 minutes
<jhunt_> ah! just got a mail saying my .changes was rejected.
<bigjools> what was the error?
<bigjools> janimo: yours was accepted, right?
<janimo> yes, just the error was confusing
<janimo> so I uploaded thrice
<jhunt_> "File upstart_0.9.1.orig.tar.gz already exists in Upstart test packages", however, even re-running the dput with --force doesn't resolve the "Data connection closed" error, so I don't think that's the main problem?
<bigjools> jhunt_: yes, the rejection is unrelated
<bigjools> I suspect it's the same issue that janimo just reported
<jhunt_> right.
<bigjools> janimo: would you mind filing a bug please?
<janimo> against LP?
<bigjools> yes
<janimo> ok
<bigjools> thank you
<jhunt_> if it lets you... sorry! :)
<bigjools> jhunt_: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/launchpad-package-upload-improvements
<bigjools> this is a teething problem :)
<jhunt_> bigjools: that's not the error I get though.
<bigjools> jhunt_: exactly :)
<bigjools> some errors we can ignore, but it needs to be fixed in the server
<bigjools> right now it's warning about any kind of GPG issue
<bigjools> janimo: it would also be super useful if you could attach your .changes file that caused the error to the bug
<janimo> bigjools, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/732638
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "FTP server prints error on dput" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> janimo: thank you
<janimo> bigjools, yw
<bigjools> janimo: can you attach your changes file?  Or did you just do that?
<janimo> bigjools, I'll attach it
<janimo> bigjools, attached. I thought dput output contains enough info but it does not.
<dpm> hey, I like the loggerhead facelift, looks a lot more like LP
<bigjools> janimo: can you try self-certifying your GPG key?
<janimo> bigjools, uhh if you point me to a short description of how to do it or I casn figure it out later today
<janimo> if it does not break my key, sure why not
<bigjools> use a key tool (I use kgpg) and self-sign it  (I meant sign not certify earlier)
<bigjools> I think that is what dput is complaining about
<janimo> bigjools, ok I need to read some gpg manpage and see how to reproduce the warning in the first place without dput
<maxb> Erm, isn't the self-signature on a gpg key necessarily existent as part of making it be a key? so should be already there?
<maxb> bigjools, janimo: Are we talking about the "WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!" thing here?
<janimo> maxb, yes
<maxb> There's nothing you can do the the uploader's key to avoid that.
<janimo> and the other line beside it
<maxb> Poppy needs to stop trying to do web-of-trust checks, because they are irrelevant here
<jhunt_> bigjools: still no auth mails received from launchpad...?
<bigjools> maxb: yeah, I aim to get rid of those checks in poppy
<bigjools> funny thing is, the checks are identical to the upload processor
<bigjools> jhunt_: auth mails?
<maxb> bigjools: Different ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf between the two components in production?
<jhunt_> bigjools: sorry, I meant acceptance email
<bigjools> jhunt_: if there's no acceptance mail it means there's a definite GPG problem
<bigjools> or, the changes file is malformed
<jhunt_> any clues on how I debug this? "dput -d" gives a backtrace.
<bigjools> which user/ppa?  I'll check the log
<bigjools> and what time exactly did you upload?
<bigjools> maxb: no idea, but thanks for the hint
<bigjools> maxb: oh actually it's the same box anyway, so no
<jhunt_> bigjools: user is lp:~jamesodhunt, ppa is upstart-testing
<maxb> bigjools: but is it the same user account
<bigjools> ah, no :)
<jhunt_> bigjools: last dput was at "Thu, 10 Mar 2011 14:23:28 +0000
<jhunt_> " according to the rejection mail.
<bigjools> jhunt_: you got a rejection at 15:50
<bigjools> upstart_0.9.1.orig.tar.gz uploaded with different contents
<bigjools> that will have emailed you
 * bigjools stops doing jcsackett's job :)
<jcsackett> bigjools: you were doing a better job of it. :-)
<bigjools> jcsackett: I am happy to coach you, this is the #1 ppa-related question :)
<jhunt_> bigjools: yes, I got that msg too, but as I say, I did a "dput -f" ??
<bigjools> jhunt_: that is not going to help you
<jhunt_> bigjools: do I have to delete all the existing packages to allow a re-upload maybe?
<jcsackett> bigjools: which one? you seem to have been juggling three questions there.
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> jhunt_: you can never upload the same file version with different contents
<bigjools> don't kid yourself it's the same file
<bigjools> jhunt_: there's 2, the duplicate file rejection, and the upload with no email reply problem
<bigjools> sorry
<bigjools> I meant jcsackett ^
<jcsackett> bigjools: dig.
<bigjools> jcsackett: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990 and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<jcsackett> and now those are part of IRCSupport wiki page.
<bigjools> suhweet
<bigjools> jhunt_: can you tell me if you get that ftp error again, we changed something on the server
<fta> all my ppa uploads are rejected since yesterday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578422/
<bigjools> fta: since this morning actually
<bigjools> have you tried in the last 20 minutes?
<bigjools> the upload is getting through fine, the error is wrong
<fta> well, 4am failed, 5pm failed. last reject at 5:32, it's 5:37 here
<bigjools> the new ftp server was installed at 10:00 utc, whatever error you got beforehand was not this one
<Sarvatt> bigjools: mvo got a failure that actually succeeded 4 minutes ago
<fta> here is the last one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578425/
<bigjools> fta: ok, let me know if you don't get a successful upload, as I said the error is wrong
<bigjools> this is bug 732638
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Some Poppy GPG signature validity check warnings can be ignored" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<fta> oh, just got an Accepted, but only the 1st one
<fta> the other 4 in the same dput haven't been pushed
<fta> ..because dput failed
<bigjools> maxb: harmonising the gpg.conf didn't help :(
<maxb> HMM
<maxb> * hmm
<bigjools> the uppercase had more impact
<maxb> How close is whatever launchpad does to invoking gpg in the shell?
<bigjools> not entirely sure
<bigjools> it uses gpgme
<bigjools> jcsackett: can you help with this bug?  I need ideas on what's up
<fta> ok, dput always fail, by 5, or one by one. nada. it uploads and fails before creating the .uploaded file
<jcsackett> bug 732638?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Some Poppy GPG signature validity check warnings can be ignored" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<fta> i give up, no time for this today.
<fta> bye
<bigjools> fta: use sftp for now
<bigjools> jcsackett: yep
<jcsackett> bigjools: i *think* sinzui found some issues with our keyserver two weeks ago; this could be similar?
<jcsackett> i believe that too was triggered by a server change...
<maxb> bigjools: Can you point me where in the tree the validation is invoked?
<bigjools> maxb: yep, one sec
<bigjools> maxb: oh actually look in that bug, I pasted the location
<bigjools> in my comment
<bigjools> maxb, jcsackett: the exact same validation done in the FTP server is done in the upload processor.
<bigjools> the latter seems to work fine
<jcsackett> hm.
<bigjools> let's move to -dev
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui, jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<achiang> hello, if a bug has been marked as affecting a project, but then i decide it actually doesn't affect the project, is there a way to remove the project from the bug?
<achiang> currently, i'm just marking it as invalid for the project
<micahg> achiang: change the project to the null project
<achiang> micahg: you mean literally?
<achiang> micahg: i typed in "null" and now it's part of the NULL project
<micahg> achiang: yes, change project to null
<achiang> micahg: seems inelegant, but ok, thanks
<micahg> achiang: yep, the LP team has plans to make it more elegant
<achiang> nod
<achiang> ok, thanks
<tkamppeter> Any progress on bug 732638? Any workaround?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Poppy FTP server returning "426 transfer aborted" errors for .changes files" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<jcsackett> tkamppeter: bigjools earlier narrowed down the possible issues. i believe work on it is still ongoing.
<tkamppeter> jcsackett, the uploads worked anyway, so the first of my three uploads of the same package got accepted already and the other two rejected. My package is in place, but the bug needs to get fixed to avoid unneeded upload traffic.
<jcsackett> tkamppeter: we know, and it's being worked on.
<tkamppeter> jcsackett, thanks anyway.
<blueyed> What is this about? "426 Transfer aborted" on PPA upload? http://paste.ubuntu.com/578499/
<blueyed> I've tried it multiple times, also without "-sa"
<jcsackett> blueyed: see bug 732638.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Poppy FTP server returning "426 transfer aborted" errors for .changes files" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<jcsackett> we're currently working on it.
<jcsackett> however, it appears despite the warning, and the last message, the upload *does* successfully complete.
<blueyed> ok. thanks. did not happen with another upload (different dist and version only) though.
<jcsackett> blueyed: what dist/version? more information could be relevant. :-)
<blueyed> jcsackett: I've uploaded for natty, which worked fine, then for lucid, with "~lucid" appended to the natty version.
<jcsackett> blueyed: you did both of these recently?
<blueyed> yes.
<blueyed> just now.
<blueyed> exuberant-ctags in https://launchpad.net/~blueyed/+archive/ppa
<jcsackett> blueyed: okay. thanks.
<blueyed> jcsackett: to make it clear: the first upload for natty had no error, the one for lucid had.
<jcsackett> blueyed: that's what i thought. thanks.
<blueyed> jcsackett: I have uploaded a second revision of the package now, first for lucid then for natty. Both failed with the 426 error.
<blueyed> *"failed"
<jcsackett> blueyed: you mean they did go through, despite the "failure" message?
<blueyed> jcsackett: that's mentioned in the bug already.. I have not checked for this upload, but the previous lucid upload went through.
<jcsackett> blueyed: dig.
<kenvandine> any known problems uploading packages to ppas?
<kenvandine> 2k/3k426 Transfer aborted.  Data connection closed.
<kenvandine> is what i am getting
<jcsackett> kenvandine: see bug 732638
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Poppy FTP server returning "426 transfer aborted" errors for .changes files" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<kenvandine> ok
<jcsackett> double check this, but the uploads appear to be working despite the "failure" message.
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> yay, it did upload
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> thx
<jcsackett> yw. :-)
<lifeless> we're giving an error on every upload?
<lifeless> wgrant: jcsackett: ^
<jcsackett> lifeless: i believe so. bigjools took a look at it, narrowed down causes, and i believe pulled in sinzui with the intent that sinzui and thumper would chat.
<lifeless> sinzui: thumper: ^
<kees> ah, so the uploads are landing?
<thumper> I've not looked yet
<sinzui> yes, that is exactly where we are. we need to talk
<wgrant> Whaaa?
<wgrant> Sigh.
 * kees expects a bunch of angry soyuz emails now after retrying the same upload 4 times
<thumper> sinzui: let me finish off what I'm doing and we can talk
<jcsackett> kees: yes, uploads are going through, per the bug.
<lifeless> we did qa this, right ?
<kees> jcsackett: okay, thanks
<jcsackett> lifeless: "this" == ftp server upgrade?
<lifeless> yes
<jcsackett> i believe so, but i do not know who was doing the upgrade and in relation to what.
<sinzui> lifeless: The first I learned of this was in the TL meeting. bigjools did mention it as something to watch. He tested it but was uncertain of the integration
<lifeless> sinzui: is there an incident report for this ?
<sinzui> It was not mentioned in the email from bigjools
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so this is in-your-face worrying for [unknown fraction] of uploads
<lifeless> we need an incident report
<lifeless> if we can revert to the old server, we should do so now.
<lifeless> after gathering diagnostic data
<sinzui> lifeless: this is the bug bigjools was working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/732638
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732638 in Launchpad itself "Poppy FTP server returning "426 transfer aborted" errors for .changes files" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> We can revert, but let me do a few minutes of investigation first.
<lifeless> sinzui: thanks, yes thats the one I'm tlaking abut
<lifeless> -> -ops and lets rope a losa in
<Chex> 8-o
<cody-somerville> Wasn't there a 'reply' link on comments in MPs at one point?
<cody-somerville> I can't seem to find it now.
<james_w> cody-somerville, there was
 * cody-somerville wonders why it isn't there anymore. :(
<jcsackett> cody-somerville, james_w: it is still there, in an MP i'm looking at.
<cody-somerville> Does it go away if the MP is marked as merged?
<cody-somerville> (it would be silly if it did but its the only thing I can think of that might be different)
<jcsackett> cody-somerville: it would appear so.
<donpdonp> https://launchpad.net/desktopcouch => err screen
<wgrant> donpdonp: What's the error message?
<wgrant> Does it have an OOPS code?
<donpdonp> wgrant: i imagine it will show you the same msg. no OOPS code
<wgrant> donpdonp: No, it works fine for me.
<wgrant> What's the error that you get?
<wgrant> It still works when I'm not logged in, too.
<donpdonp> wgrant: sorry laptop just crashed
<donpdonp> wgrant: reloading page
<donpdonp> wgrant: of course, its working now :)
<donpdonp> wgrant: old message was error connecting to the server, please visit #launchpad
<wgrant> donpdonp: Oh, that's not good.
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<wgrant> lifeless: ^^
<donpdonp> ok thx.
<lifeless> wgrant: interrupted request
<lifeless> wgrant: there is an rt
<wgrant> Oh, of course.
<wgrant> Forgot that was going on, with the other stuff.
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This  channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> FWIW, I just tried (as a test) to register with Launchpad using a @yahoo.com address and using an @aim.com address, but haven't received the registration mail at either
<mpt> It's a couple of hours later, so I doubt it's greylisting
<wgrant> Sigh.
<elmo> fwiw, yahoo is one of the providers that frequently blacklists us because of our unbelivably poor story around mail (bounce specifically) handling
<wgrant> Someone will need to pester ISD about that.
<lifeless> elmo: you were looking up that bug number for me
<lifeless> elmo: is it bug 341927 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 341927 in Launchpad itself "launchpad needs bounce handling of email" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341927
<elmo> yes
<lifeless> ok, its already critical so, within 6 months
#launchpad 2011-03-11
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: wgrant | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<vex> hai. I get a timeout error when trying to copy a few (5+) packages from a ppa
<vex> (Error ID: OOPS-1896P15)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1896P15
<micahg> wgrant: ^^ bug 575450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 575450 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<wgrant> :(
 * wgrant waits for the OOPS to sync.
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> I think I have found our poppy problem.
<wgrant> Just by reading cron mail.
<lifeless> \o/
<wgrant> A suspicious launchpad_main transaction was killed at the time logging stopped...
<wgrant> And indeed, there was a 9 day old poppy transaction on mawson.
<lifeless> wtf
<lifeless> can we do the gpg checking via xmlrpc ?
<wgrant> We'd have to expose a new interface.
<wgrant> But we could.
<lifeless> it might be unrelated
<lifeless> but I want less things talking to the db, not more
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I will check its transaction management and see about exposing fingerprint checks on xmlrpc-private
<lifeless> wgrant: the total data is small - the changes and dsc files, right
<lifeless> wgrant: best would be an lp API
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, it could give them to LP, or it could get the fingerprint from the files itself and ask xmlrpc about it.
<mrevell> Hallo
<dbarth__> hi, i'm still trying to solve launchpadlib issues here
<dbarth__> i've generated a new auth. key for my hudson builder bot
<dbarth__> and installed it in .cache/launchpadlib/bzr-builder
<dbarth__> but it seems my jobs are still stuck on "logging into launchpad"
<jporsini> Hello, is it normal to have no error (not even an error email), when upload to ppa with a not registered pgp key? It takes me 1 day to understand that it was the reason that the upload does not work :/
<wgrant> jporsini: If it's not signed then we don't know who to email. We'll be rolling out a new upload server soon that checks that and reports the error before the upload finishes.
<jporsini> wgrant: it was signed but with a key which was not registered on LP
<wgrant> jporsini: Right, but we don't have a verified email address for that key.
<wgrant> jporsini: We can't just send it to the key's primary UID, since that can be easily forged. And we don't want it to be a spam vector.
<jporsini> wgrant: right, I understand the problem that it can cause for sending an email
<jporsini> wgrant: maybe it is possible to do a roundtrip with the server to validate the key before or after the upload and let dput display a warning/error?
<wgrant> jporsini: Right, that's what the new upload server does. But it's not deployed yet.
<jporsini> wgrant: ok, that's good news! thanks for the information!
<jelmer_> is there a procedure for requesting upgrades for vcs imports? As a ~vcs-imports member I don't seem to be able to request them using the web UI, even for those imports that are owned by ~vcs-imports.
<StevenK> jelmer: Hi! I believe the process is to open a question asking for it and the LOSAs perform it. But I am uncertain.
<jelmer> StevenK: Thanks, I'll give that a try. I was hoping there was an easier way without taking up precious LOSA time.
<maxb> It seems like we should ask for the clicky-button to be allowed for ~vcs-imports members
<mabac> Hi. Does anyone know of any issues with the staging and qastaging environments at the moment? I have been getting http 500 errors the past six hours and I just noticed that there are no problems with production.
<mabac> I am using launchpadlib by the way and try to get build records.
<mabac> Maybe this helps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/578823/
<deryck> mabac, is this something that has been working until now?
<deryck> mabac, looking at the OOPS report I see:  "AttributeError: 'SimpleViewClass from /srv/staging.launchpad.net/st' object has no attribute 'status'"
<mabac> deryck, Yes it did work yesterday with the same code.
<mabac> Actually it's intermittent and now that part worked and it crashed later on instead.
<deryck> hmmm, not sure then.  maybe something changed with the web service since yesterday.
<mabac> Ok. This time I got an AttributeError for another call.
<mabac> I'll try to avoid testing against staging today and hope for the best on Monday. :)
<mabac> If it helps this is the latest OOPS-ID I got: OOPS-1896STAGING145
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1896STAGING145
<deryck> mabac, I see lazr.restful was updated yesterday.  maybe related, but not sure.
<deryck> benji, any ideas if this could be related ^^ ?
<wgrant> I suspect it's failing to render a timeout error, but I'm not really sure.
<benji> deryck: I'm on a call at the moment, I'll be able to look in about 10 minutes.
<deryck> benji, ok, thanks.
<deryck> wgrant, ah, yeah.  that's a possibility.
<deryck> especially if it's a moving error.
<wgrant> It's intermittent, and that API is known to be timing out.
<deryck> right
<wgrant> Trying locally...
<mabac> It does seem to setall
<mabac> stall for a while at times.
<mabac> sorry.
<wgrant> Yeah, it's failing to render a timeout error.
<wgrant> Works in lazr.restful 0.17.2, breaks in 0.17.4
<mabac> Aha. Timeouts does explaing my issues today.
<wgrant> Whoops.
<wgrant> Works in 0.17.2
<wgrant> 0.17.*1*, dammit.
<wgrant> Regression in 0.17.2
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<flacoste> sinzui: do we have a working contact this team feature?
<sinzui> sorry?
<sinzui> Are you asking If I can use the "Contact this team" link to contact the admins or members? I think so
<flacoste> sinzui: will this send an email to all members of the team?
<sinzui> flacoste: ^
<sinzui> as the page states, if you are not a member, you are contacting the admins. If you are a member, you contact everyone
<sinzui> flacoste: compare https://launchpad.net/~canonical-ux/+contactuser to https://launchpad.net/~registry/+contactuser
<flacoste> sinzui: thx
<benji> deryck, wgrant: the call took longer than I expected, but it looks like you figured it out
<htorque> hello, everyone! can i somehow prevent the "* Auto build." changelog entry when using a recipe to build a source package (bzr dailydeb project.recipe ...)?
<maxb> htorque: No. It is necessary for the recipe builder to add a changelog entry so that it can specify the appropriate autobuild version string
<htorque> maxb: already thought so. thanks! :-)
<jcsackett>  /clear
<benji>  /recharge paddles
<jcsackett> hehe. that was supposed to clear out my scrollback. second one worked, not sure why the first didn't. :-P
<benji> leading space
<jcsackett> ah, missed that.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: sinzui | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EvilPhoenix> is anyone able to help me understand the uploading to a PPA?
<EvilPhoenix> i've created a package using the methods described by the Ubuntu packaging guides, and the console says it uploaded to the PPA, but its not showing any changes on launchpad
<EvilPhoenix> oop nevermind seems i failed in the changelog file for the package >.>
#launchpad 2011-03-12
<EvilPhoenix> anyone able to help me debug an issue with a package upload to a PPA as well as eliminating a field which is causing the rejection?
<wgrant> EvilPhoenix: What's the problem?
<EvilPhoenix> wgrant:  getting help in the #ubuntu-packaging channel, but its rejecting the uploads due to the error "Unknown section 'unknown'" in all the files generated from debuild
<wgrant> EvilPhoenix: See debian/control
<EvilPhoenix> yeah i know, i'm getting help already :P
<wgrant> Great!
 * aj00200 screams!         self.irc=socket.socket()
<aj00200> concider your bot broken, eventually
<aj00200> using socket.socket without the AF_INET and SOCK_STREAM stuff is depricated
<wgrant> Which bot?
<aj00200> gpy
<aj00200> lol
<aj00200> I am in the wrong channel
<aj00200> Sorry everyone
<wgrant> Heh, I was about to say.
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<ploppy> hi, I want get project renamed. I read that this has to be done by an admin. Specifically I want to rename "pidgin-authorization-greylisting" into "pidgin-authorization-blocker".
<maxb> ploppy: You don't need a full admin for that, but yes, you do need a registry admin. If you log your request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, someone will take care of it
<ploppy> thank you
<bdrung> hi, can i get a search page with all bugs that affect me?
<bdrung> i am subscribed to 310 bug and i want to filter those bug where i marked them as affecting me.
<magcius> holy awesome, when did loggerhead become bearable?]
<jelmer> magcius: :)
<magcius> for people who work on loggerhead: how do you do a redirect, usually?
<magcius> grepping around, you use relative_redirect, but I can'
<magcius> grepping around, you use relative_redirect, but I don't have the environ for that
<magcius> ah, got it
<magcius> OK, how do I submit a merge proposal? I linked https://code.launchpad.net/~jstpierre/+junk/loggerhead-fix-569358
<beuno> magcius, push to: https://code.launchpad.net/~jstpierre/loggerhead/loggerhead-fix-569358
<beuno> and then click on "Propose for merging"
<magcius> beuno, yeah, I figured it out.
<beuno> ah, great  :)
<magcius> kind of annoying that I can't rename that branch
<beuno> yeah, you used to be able to, but it just had too many corner cases
<beuno> pushing branches to the right place is very efficient, though
<beuno> it stacks on top of trunk, so only the bare minimum gets sent
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> OK.
<magcius> Submitted two merge proposals to loggerhead.
#launchpad 2011-03-13
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else having problems accessing launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> it's *really* slow here
<pau> u
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: hi, just looking
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: there appears to be about 250ms of in-dc queueing at the moment
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: not sure why
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: will investigate when a losa starts their day
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, cool, thanks!
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: that shouldn't make lp feel /really/ slow though. Are all pages slow foryou ?
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, i submitted a bug that took a couple of attempts, but that might be because of the attachment
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: could be bug 637854
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/637854)
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: or bug 726175
<lifeless> oh thats interesting
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726175 in Launchpad itself "DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug Timeout trying to file bug due to FTI timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726175
<lifeless> hmm, loaded for me, 1.8 seconds
<lifeless> bug bug 637854
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637854 in Launchpad itself "DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug with lots of apport attachments times out" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637854
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: did you get an OOPS code?
<chrisccoulson> i don't remember seeing an OOPS code
<lifeless> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, each of those bugs are taking a long time to load for me
<czajkowski> Anyone else finding LP very slow today
<czajkowski> and getting errors when reporting bugs ?
<czajkowski> keep getting
<czajkowski> Please try again
<czajkowski> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<czajkowski> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<czajkowski> Thanks for your patience.
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, see above^^
<czajkowski> as I'm filing bugs
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: ah ok, thanks
<czajkowski> :(
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, bug 726175 is taking a really long time to load here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726175 in Launchpad itself "DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug Timeout trying to file bug due to FTI timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726175
<chrisccoulson> (as in, it's been a couple of minutes so far and still hasn't loaded)
<chrisccoulson> ah, it's timed out now
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: what is on the timeout page
<chrisccoulson> no OOPS code though
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: can you get me a screen shot please
<chrisccoulson> it's just the text that czajkowski quoted above
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a screenshot
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> if its that text
<lifeless> that means its haproxy/apache
<lifeless> we have too many requests for the number of active appservers
<czajkowski> hmm so before it wouldnt open the page for me to give a description of the bug, and now it's not filing the bug.
<lifeless> this can be caused by two things:
<czajkowski> lifeless: upgrading to natty and issues to be logged :)
<lifeless>  - frozen threads reducing the capacity of the server farm
<jfi> (I have the same issue, and the same error page)
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, natty has no bugs! :P
<lifeless>  - a jump in the number of users - but its sunday, and we normally see about 20% less volume on sundays
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I've no sound! trust me I want to log the bug!
<czajkowski> lifeless: massive push for people to upgraed before UGJ to be ready to help
<lifeless> it may be bug 669296
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/669296)
<lifeless> compounding the result of this push
<lifeless> it may be bug 669296
<lifeless> bug 669296
<lifeless> here ubot ubot ubot
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/669296)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<lifeless> wow
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 669296 in Launchpad itself "App servers die and hang" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669296
<czajkowski> clearly the bot is on strike too
<lifeless> hmm, I might escalate this
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm getting the same response with every bug now
<nigelb> lifeless: prooves the point I gues.
 * nigelb gives ubot a cookie
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I've asking in our sysadmin channel
<lifeless> if that doesn't get a reply I'll call the hotline
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<lifeless> no problem
<czajkowski> thank you
<lifeless> having spent 6 months completely focused on improving performance, its a nuisance to have it evaporate in a weekend ;)
<czajkowski> lifeless: and there are less folks around, so have it fixed by tomorrow and nobody will know
 * slangasek chuckles
<czajkowski> oh slangasek just the other person I was looking for I think
<lifeless> czajkowski: given what chrisccoulson is saying about a push to upgrade to natty, I doubt that
<lifeless> besids which, I'll know
<czajkowski> slangasek: will find bug and get back to you re it
<slangasek> czajkowski: ok!  presumably off-topic for #launchpad, anyway :)
<czajkowski> well it was about launchpad and signing the CoC for teams but looking for the bug is kinda hard when LP is acting up
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> coc for teams?!
<czajkowski> lifeless: leadership CoC
<lifeless> do you mean bug 392976?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/392976)
<czajkowski> lifeless: yes.
<slangasek> czajkowski: oh; not sure what you want me for on that bug, I'm not involved with either the community council or launchpad
<czajkowski> different person so, sorry.
<czajkowski> faces to names and irc nicks
<slangasek> ok, no worries
<yooooooo> hi
<yooooooo> the web is down
<lifeless> we're fixing at the moment
<lifeless> czajkowski: chrisccoulson: it should be better now
<yooooooo> ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, excellent, thanks
<lifeless> chrisccoulson: you've tried ?
<chrisccoulson> lifeless, yeah, i can access bugs again now
<r2wj> Hey - is there anyway to download all of the strings on launchpad translations?
<lifeless> you can get an export of a pot
<lifeless> or a po
<r2wj> No I mean
<r2wj> I want the whole thing
<r2wj> not just for a specific project
<lifeless> no
<r2wj> I want the entire archive
<r2wj> And there is no API?
<r2wj> I could have sworn I saw something about this on planetubuntu.. somebody's pet project, maybe ~a year ago or less
<lifeless> r2wj: its about 9GB of data
<r2wj> That's fine
<r2wj> How can I have it please?
<lifeless> you need to ask for an export of each source package and project in all languages
<lifeless> thats going to take a while to generate
<lifeless> I'm curious what this will help you do
<r2wj> that's a lot of packages and a lot of languages
<r2wj> I want to build an API on top of it
<r2wj> run my own free webservice
<r2wj> for translating strings based on known values
<r2wj> because launchpad has the right idea it's just a huge mess
<r2wj> and not all platforms use PO, I want to extend it to use XML
<lifeless> you could help improve launchpad
<r2wj> I could but I'm not very good at dealing with beaurocracy
<r2wj> Easier for me to fork
<r2wj> and make the product for my own purposes
<r2wj> rather than try to sway an existing project to do what I want
<r2wj> that's the whole point of free software
<r2wj> fork and tailor it to your own needs
<r2wj> I just need to the content - and it doesn't seem like launchpad wants to give it to me :(
<r2wj> can nobody here just send me a dump of the strings DB?
<r2wj> 20$ to the charity of your choice
<lifeless> r2wj: well, as I said, there is a means to get the strings out but it will take a while
<lifeless> r2wj: because its a huge amount of data
<czajkowski> lifeless: thanks
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: thumper, wallyworld | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EvilPhoenix> can one of ya help me figure out why an upload is being rejected?
<thumper> hi
<thumper> wgrant is probably your man
<EvilPhoenix> is he around?
<thumper> I don't really know much about the process
<thumper> he should be soon
<thumper> lifeless: do you know much about uploads?
<lifeless> thumper: there's probably something on the chr pages about it
<micahg> it would be helpful to know what the error is
<EvilPhoenix> Rejected:  File bbot_7.0.0-beta5.orig.tar.gz already exists in BBot PPA *EXPERIMENTAL*, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in help.launchpad.net/Packaging/….
<EvilPhoenix> yes, it has different contents, because its -beta5-2
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: you can't upload the same tarball twice with different contents
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: the .orig.tar.gz shouldn't change unless the upstream version changes, only the .diff.gz or .debian.tar.gz
<EvilPhoenix> ah that explains it...
<EvilPhoenix> guess i'll rewrite the version name then.
<EvilPhoenix> so if say the code for one of the files changes, and noew files havent been added, how do I incorporate the new changes into the .deb, then upload those changes to the ppa?
<EvilPhoenix> just debuild everything again?
<maxb> You don't upload .debs to PPAs at all
<EvilPhoenix> yeah, forgive the fact my terminology is incorrect :P
<EvilPhoenix> i think i got it down pat now.  thanks
<EvilPhoenix> how do you make a team PPA?
<EvilPhoenix> rather than a personal PPA?
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: create the PPA under the team
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: you have to be a team admin to do so
<EvilPhoenix> assuming i am team admin, then the PPA can be pushed to by any member(s) of the team?
<EvilPhoenix> or only by the admin?
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: any member of the team
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<EvilPhoenix> anyone know where I can find a member of the Build Administration Team?
<EvilPhoenix> because a build of a package being put  into a PPA failed, and i would like help figuring out why.
<Ampelbein> EvilPhoenix: you can look at the buildlog without an admin.
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: you mean the build failed to build or there was a problem with the builder?
<EvilPhoenix> @micahg: that's what i'm trying to determine
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: do you have a link to the build log?
<maxb> We should fix the silly message which suggests talking to buildd admins about any build failure
<EvilPhoenix> micahg:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66298020/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.bbot_7.0.0-beta5pre-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  <--- i think
<micahg> EvilPhoenix: you can get help in #ubuntu-packaging with that
#launchpad 2012-03-05
<jono> hey folks
<jono> are mailing list requests appoved by admins?
<jono> I just wanted to see if someone could approve my new mailing list request for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments-contributors
<wgrant> jono: No, it's automatic, but it can take a few minutes. That mailing list is set up now.
<jono> thanks, wgrant
<icedtea> can launchpad host a .tar.gz file with my source code and configure script?
<icedtea> and also a ubuntu package, or rpm packages for other distros?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jokerdino> people, translation stat for eog is not updating for Tamil, would you please look into it?
<jokerdino> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ta the last one in the list
<jokerdino> *the last one in the first page
<therve> Hi!
<therve> Is there a way using the API to know if a Ubuntu release is a LTS or not?
<czajkowski> therve: just looking at the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<therve> czajkowski, right, I'd need a programmatic way to do it if possible
<czajkowski> therve: why ?
<therve> because I'd need to build an automatic list of Ubuntu releases
<therve> and I'd like to have LTS in the name when applicable
<geser> have to tried to use "distro-info"?
<geser> although it uses it's own data source
<therve> nope I haven't
<therve> geser, it may do the trick, thanks
<doko> hi
<doko> https://code.launchpad.net/~doko/gcc/4.7
<doko> is there any way to speed this up, e.g. doing a manual import? see as well bug 945503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945503 in Linaro GCC "gcc-4.7 branch imports fails (timeouts)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945503
<therve> Ah
<therve> FWIW, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ is what I needed
<caribou_> I have a noob question regarding PPA : is this mandatory to create one entry for each target distro (i.e. lucid, maverick, natty, etc) or it is possible to upload only one package that could install on any target ?
<geser> Caribou: depends on the software; compiled software often needs to get recompiled as the used libraries might have changed (-> different package dependencies)
<Caribou> geser: no, it's an "all scripts" package, which would translate to a 'noarch' in RPMese
<geser> Python sofware on the other hand might work if the lucid package gets copied to later releases
<geser> if it's just script it should work if you upload the source package to lucid and copy it forward to later releases
<Caribou> I don't mind creating one package per target, I just want to avoid useless duplication if necessary
<Caribou> geser: ah, good idea, let me try that
<Caribou> geser: thanks, looks like this might be what I'm looking for :)
<mounirb> Does launchpad offer a bridge to bugzilla? If 2 organizations one uses Launchpad and the other use bugzilla, can they co-operate on resolving the bugs?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<svwilliams> I apologize if this is the wrong channel, but does anyone know a project that has both a git repository for thier development and maintain a copy in launchpad
<sinzui> mounirb, Lp does sync bugs status (and sometimes comment) for modern bugzilla. Lp wrote the plugin to sync bugzilla bugs and the plugin is provided by default by bugzilla no. All you need to do is register the bug tracker with Lp (it will detect the sync) for each bug in Lp you want to add a bug watch to the report bug tracker. Statuses are updated daily
<sinzui> svwilliams, https://code.launchpad.net/nova does.
<mounirb> sinzui - excellent and thank you for your reply - Does Launchpad has the same for Jira?
<svwilliams> sinzui, fantastic thats exactly what I needed to see
<sinzui> mounirb, No. There is an existing feature request to support jira
<sinzui> mounirb, Bug #157488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad itself "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<mounirb> sinzui, great I will subscribe to that bug
<davmor2> Hey guys the fact that unknown rated bugs are set above critical is that a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~<username>
<lifeless> davmor2: whats the actual page you are looking at?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~davmor2
<davmor2> lifeless: I see 5-6 unknown then all the criticals, highs, mediums
<lifeless> so yes, I'm fairly sure that is deliberate - unknown is untriaged which means it could be critical
<lifeless> (and triaging it will both move it on and make its status clear
<davmor2> lifeless: that's okay I wasn't sure if it was deliberate or not
#launchpad 2012-03-06
<EvilResistance> if i find the potential for a rootkit to exist in a PPA package, other than filing a bug for the team to be aware of that rootkit existence, should I notify anyone else?
<EvilResistance> say, LP admins?
<ScottK> Yes
 * SamB goes to package a rootkit
<EvilResistance> ScottK, any LP admins here?
<EvilResistance> are you one of em?
<ScottK> Nope.
<EvilResistance> :p
<ScottK> wgrant: ?
<ScottK> lifeless: ?
<ScottK> No idea who might be around.
<ScottK> The help contact is helpfully blank.
<EvilResistance> indeed
<wgrant> There's no help contact at this time of day.
<wgrant> But there are people around.
<EvilResistance> wgrant, figures.  lp admin?
<wgrant> Canonical LP dev, which is probably close enough for your purposes.
<EvilResistance> see /query
<wgrant> k
<lifeless> ScottK: hi, whats up ?
<ScottK> lifeless: I think wgrant is already on the case.
<lifeless> cool
<wgrant> (it turned out to be a rkhunter false positive)
<SamB> wgrant: did you instruct EvilResistance to report it as such?
<wgrant> SamB: Well, he suggested it, but yes.
<EvilResistance> i'm going to when i get the info
<EvilResistance> just filed the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rkhunter/+bug/947760
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947760 in rkhunter (Ubuntu) "False Positive: KBeast Rootkit detection, Oneiric and later." [Undecided,New]
<EvilResistance> also marked the initial bug as "Invalid"
<EvilResistance> and referenced that its an rkhunter bug
<vibhav> What is the difference between a Triaged Bug and a Fixed Bug?
<EvilResistance> fixed is fixed, triaged is i think put for lager
<EvilResistance> vibhav, depends on the project though, some use them differently :/
<vibhav> EvilResistance: WRT Ubuntu
<EvilResistance> vibhav, #ubuntu-bugs defines ubuntu triaging
<EvilResistance> they'd be able to answer  better
<vibhav> thanks EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> that's the home of the bugs squad, so...
<EvilResistance> :P
<SamB> Isn't triaging where you figure out how urgently various people require medical attention?
<wgrant> SamB: Yes.
<wgrant> SamB: Same with bugs.
<wgrant> Triaged usually means someone associated with the project has looked at the bug, confirmed it's a problem, and judged its priority.
<SamB> it doesn't seem that EvilResistance or vibhav is aware?
<vibhav> SamB: yes?
<SamB> ^
<vibhav> wgrant: Thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Sweetshark> hey there, launchpad is acting up whenever I try to mark dupes.
<Sweetshark> all it shows is a very long and unhelpful message of YUI gibberish.
<czajkowski> whats the message
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: you sure I should post it? it seems to possibly contain login tokens etc ...
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: pastebin and pm it
<Sweetshark> done
<64MAA0MXZ> I have registered a branch under a project in launchpad but yesterday I noticed a bug and filed a bug report for that project, today I resolved the bug and wanted to fix the issue, so I ran the following two commands..
<64MAA0MXZ> 1)bzr commit --fixes lp:1234 -m "..."
<64MAA0MXZ> 2)bzr push lp:...
<64MAA0MXZ> but the status of the bug remains unchanged
<czajkowski> 64MAA0MXZ: yes but the bug status has to be manually changed
<wgrant> Sweetshark: Is it still happening?
<Sweetshark> wgrant: still doesnt work
<Sweetshark> wgrant: it is still showing YUI gibberish with babbeling vaguely about timeouts.
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: hmmm
<czajkowski> gnuoy: issue is still happenign with that oops from the bug from earlier today
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: it's been looked into
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> i've found a project on launchpad with the wrong upstream, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gatos is linked to https://launchpad.net/gatoscript when it should link to http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<GatoLoko> who should I tell this?
<electhor> Can anyone tell me how to change my launchpad email. I'm with a new provider, with a new email
<electhor> *with a new ISP, thus a new email address too
<czajkowski> electhor: do you still have access to your old email address?
<czajkowski> can you log in and edit your details
<electhor> No I don not
<electhor> *do not
<czajkowski> electhor: yes but can you still sign in on SSO ?  and then go and change your details
<electhor> What is SSO?
<czajkowski> single sing on
<czajkowski> electhor: you still should be able to sign on using your old email address and password and then go and change your details
<electhor> I think I am signed in now, but can't find how to change details
<GatoLoko> electhor in your launchpad profile, over your mail address there is a yellow icon to edit it, you can add a new email, then change the default one and then delete the old one
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: it links to the lp projects as it needs a lp project and usually that page would then have an info link to the sourceforge page
<GatoLoko> czajkowski but it's pointing to MY xchat script project, not to a General Ati Tv Overlay Software project
<GatoLoko> czajkowski it's the wrong project
<czajkowski> GatoLoko: I'll have to ask and see as not sure tbh
<electhor> Thanks for the help
<electhor> bye
<GatoLoko> czajkowski i don't really care much, but somebody contacted me about ati related stuff that I don't know
<dpm> hi, could a losa help me generating an full language export for Natty? Currently the exports cron job is disabled for natty, but we'd like to release the final natty language pack and would need a one-off export.
<czajkowski> dpm: see pm
<mgz> dpm, cpm... bpm?
<mgz> clearly there's a musical theme today,
<czajkowski> am listening to a liverpool accent and very confused
<mgz> 'single sing on' doesn't sound like that much fun though
<czajkowski> :)
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> how can I change my mughost?
<czajkowski> alo21: https://launchpad.net/~usernickname/+edit
<czajkowski> there is a yellow button to the right
<czajkowski> click on edit you details
<czajkowski> you can then change your mugshot
<alo21> czajkowski: I did it, thanks
<alo21> I am using ubuntu accomplishment
<alo21> one of the accomplishment is: "Setting a mugshot in Launchpad profile"
<czajkowski> alo21: great to hear :)
<alo21> To achive it i have to change my mughost, but I didn't recived the accomplisment
<alo21> it could be a bug
<alo21> czajkowski: what do you suggest?
<czajkowski> alo21: jono would know more about that
<czajkowski> I dont know about the accomplishments
<alo21> czajkowski: so i should contact him?
<czajkowski> alo21: hold on let me go and find out
<alo21> czajkowski: ok. thanks a lot
<czajkowski> alo21: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/
<czajkowski> there are the current ones that exist plus a link to report a bug
<czajkowski> alo21: check your issue isn't listed already and if not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+filebug
<alo21> czajkowski: I am afraid to make a mistake
<czajkowski> alo21: its ok I make tons of them :)
<jono> alo21, file a bug in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> and thanks for testing!
<alo21> jono: hi.. you are welcom
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Pikkachu> I wanted to file a bug for a new small feature for a given package, but upstream doesn't like adding new preferences to the application, so it would be implemented as a permanent patch. Is it worth filing?
#launchpad 2012-03-07
<rebel> can someone help me using autopackage with a launchpad recipe?
<wgrant> Sweetshark: The timeouts you're getting are bug #869631. Should be fixed on production on Friday
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869631 in Launchpad itself "BugTask:+editstatus timeout closing bug 353126 due to bug subscription lookups" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869631
<sloopy> hmm... and in the long line, of others i am sure, i found the wrong launchpad ;')
<vivekimsit> Hi,,
<vivekimsit> I have currently only on development series named trunk! how can I associate a milestone to that series?
<wgrant> vivekimsit: If you open up the main page for the series (eg. by clicking on it on the graph on the project front page), you'll see a "Create milestone" link about half-way down.
<vivekimsit> wgrant:oK! thanks, just one more question , what is the basic diff b/w a milestone and a series.
<vivekimsit> My aim is to have different version of the project!
<wgrant> vivekimsit: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases might be helpful. See the graph on https://launchpad.net/bzr for an example of how some projects use them in practice.
<vivekimsit> Hii, I am new to launchpad so I want some help, I have this requirement , suppose I pushed my branch('X' changes) to the launchpad and created a trunk series, now I want that I have committed some code so that my branch have 'X+Y' changes but I want that I future I should be able to see all the changes and download any of them (Like if I want my older code i.e. the one with 'X' changes then I should be able to download that part of code only)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Caribou> I have a question regarding PPA uploads
<czajkowski> Caribou: ello
<Caribou> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> Caribou: whats up
<Caribou> I'm trying to upload a new version of my PPA which has the same *-orig.tar.gz file that a previous package that I deleted
<Caribou> LP refuses to upload saying "File *.orig.tar.gz already exists in PPA, but uploaded version has different contents..."
<Caribou> but there's nothing in the PPA anymore
<czajkowski> hmm
<Caribou> czajkowski: let me rebuild my source pkg first..
<Sweetshark> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Caribou: You can't upload the same filename with different contents.
<wgrant> It confuses things.
<wgrant> You need to change the tarball version.
<wgrant> How did the orig tarball change? That is a contradiction.
<czajkowski> wgrant: is this the right page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#Already_uploaded_to_.3Chost.3E_on_ppa.launchpad.net
<czajkowski> trying to find the right ppa pages that give help
<Caribou> czajkowski: yep, found that page yesterday
<Caribou> wgrant: the tarball changed because I made a mistake when I created it
<Caribou> but why LP would keep traces of deleted packages ?
<wgrant> Caribou, czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<wgrant> Caribou: It makes the working with the build farm and apt a lot more complicated if files can change.
<wgrant> And it's never required in normal circumstances.
<wgrant> And it's easy to work around.
<Caribou> wgrant: you mean that if I make a blunder while uploading a pkg, I need to renumber & create bumps in my numbering scheme to please LP?
<wgrant> Caribou: Same as most Debian repository management tools, yes.
<Caribou> I can learn to live with that (I knew about the renumbering, just didn't know it would survive package removal)
<Caribou> I'll just test in a staging PPA before moving to our "public PPA"
<wgrant> How're you building the source tarball in a way that it can change?
<Caribou> my tarball is numbered 2.30 which represent the actual software rev number
<Caribou> when I do changes to the packaging (like changing from "Depends" to "Recommends" in this situation), I change a sub-revision number
<Caribou> in this case, my pkg went from 2.30-6 to 2.30-7 (-6 & -7 representing pkg versioning of some sort)
<Caribou> but since the actual content of the package did not change, I did not see the need to "up" the 2.30 rev number
<Caribou> maybe I'm not doing it the proper way
<wgrant> Caribou: Generally you build the orig.tar.gz for a particular version once, when you release the software, before you even go near packaging.
<wgrant> Caribou: The packaging changes are kept in a .diff.gz or .debian.tar.gz that's built by dpkg-buildpackage
<Caribou> ah, I think I get it.
<Caribou> (well I knew that, I just figured out the specifics of our project)
<Caribou> the "packaging specific stuff" is also kept in our bzr tree, so I included the whole thing (i.e. sw + ./debian/*) in the orig.tar;gz
<Caribou> I suppose that I should split the "real s/w" stuff in the .orig.tar.gz, then add the ./debian specific after building the/6
<Caribou> orig.tar.gz
<Caribou> but this wouldn't change the fact that if I made a mistake in packaging after uploading to the PPA, I would still need to change the orig.tar.gz rev number
<wgrant> Caribou: Generally the upstream tarball doesn't including the packaging.
<wgrant> Caribou: So packaging changes don't affect the orig.tar.gz version number.
<Caribou> wgrant: then its content would not change even if packaging stuff do, so its timestamp would remain consistent & LP PPA upload would be happy, right ?
<wgrant> Caribou: It's the content rather than timestamp that matters, but yes.
<Caribou> wgrant: ok then. I'll rework my packaging so both get split to avoid this in the future
<wgrant> Sounds good.
<Caribou> wgrant: thanks for your time & clear explanations
<wgrant> np, hope it works out!
 * Caribou is a noob at full fledged packaging
<Caribou> wgrant: if it doesn't, I'll run back here ;)
<jokerdino> hey guys, is the ftp down or something?
<wgrant> jokerdino: Seems to be working fine. What's the issue?
<jokerdino> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network
<jokerdino> when i try to dput into my PPA, it fails, eventually
<jokerdino> may be the network firewall?
<wgrant> It's working fine from here.
<wgrant> I suspect you have an uncooperative firewall, yeah.
<jokerdino> it was working fine just last week, urgh
<jokerdino> i dont know what to do :/
<jokerdino> anyway, thanks for the help
<jokerdino> and well, one other thing
<jokerdino> when i try to copy a package from one ppa to other, it shows an error
<jokerdino> even though i deleted the same package from that particular ppa.
<roignac_> hi guys, I've got a question on merge request
<roignac_> Is there a way to avoid 'redirecting' of branches
<roignac_> I do the following:
<roignac_> 1) bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu
<roignac_> 2) push it to my branch
<roignac_> 3) propose a merge
<roignac_> here 'lp:ubuntu/nautilus' is suggested
<roignac_> even if I specify Other - lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu
<roignac_> the merge request is posted for lp:ubuntu/nautlus
<roignac_> Is there a way t avoid this redirection?
<wgrant> roignac_: It sounds like you're pushing it to the wrong place.
<wgrant> lp:ubuntu/nautilus is a branch in Ubuntu, while lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu is a branch in upstream Nautilus
<wgrant> You can't have a merge proposal between projects.
<roignac_> I did 'bzr push lp:~roignac/ubuntu/precise/nautilus/bug_32542_save_search_as_button'
<wgrant> Right, that's an Ubuntu branch.
<wgrant> You're trying to propose to a non-Ubuntu branch.
<wgrant> Which isn't allowed.
<wgrant> you probably want to push to lp:~roignac/nautilus/bug_32542_save_search_as_button
<roignac_> oh, I see. So there is no way for non-Ubuntu Desktop member  to create such branch?
<roignac_> I've pushed to lp:~roignac/nautilus/bug_32542_save_search_as_button - proposal to merge is created for lp:nautilus
<wgrant> roignac_: You selected Other and entered lp:~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu?
<wgrant> It will default to lp:nautilus, but you can select another branch.
<roignac_> yes, though I'll try again
<roignac_> yay, this worked! Thanks a bunch, wgrant!
<wgrant> roignac_: The way ubuntu-desktop uses the nautilus project is a little odd.
<wgrant> That's a packaging branch, so it should really be under ubuntu.
<roignac_> yeah, I posted about 10 different requests in an hour =/
<DBO> if I delete a branch can it be recovered?
<Q-FUNK> I'm wondering where and how launchpadlib stores the password used by e.g. 'syncpackage' from command line to access LP?
<Q-FUNK> syncpackage keeps on asking for a keyring password.
<Cas-> i am trying to change the linked packages from one series to another but cannot see how to do it
<sledges> hello
<sledges> is there an equivalent of a git commit hash in launchpad, so that e.g. linaro kernel binaries would contain a string somewhere in a binary pointing to an exact state of the source it was compiled from?
<czajkowski> sledges: it might be better to ask the question in #bzr
<sledges> thank you, that explains the link i downloaded the sources from (baazar.linaro...)
<czajkowski> :)
<rye> hi, i am trying to change the project from ubuntu to ubuntu/ubuntuone-client-gnome on bug 869791 and I upset launchpad to the point of timeout error on every try
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869791 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "Nautilus plugin does not store initial published files info" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869791
<rye> last oopsid is OOPS-3a8caa2680bcd5b25438e875359409b5
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=3a8caa2680bcd5b25438e875359409b5
<rye> request expired o_O
<rye> no, still cannot do
<czajkowski> rye: the bug has ubuntu and ubuntuone-client-gnome on there
<rye> czajkowski, no i want to add ubuntu package, ubuntuone-client-gnome
<rye> czajkowski, and hello by the way :)
<czajkowski> rye: howdy
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<czajkowski> I am slo
<czajkowski> *also and there is only 1 oops
<czajkowski> 1 othe duplicate
<czajkowski> rye: shall have to off and see
<czajkowski> rye: seems to be timing out due to wanting to send notifications to the rest of the people subscribed
<Darxus> In a build recipe, how do I refer to the source of an existing package?
<Darxus> lp:ubuntu/haveged looks like what I want?
<Darxus> Lucid build failed due to a dependency on a package in lucid-backports, any way to get that to work?
<Darxus> dh-autoreconf
<Darxus> And is there a way to specify an older version in a build recipe?
<Darxus> Woo https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Specifying_revisions
<rye_> czajkowski, still can't add the ubuntuone-client-gnome package to the bug :(
<dobey> rye_: what bug?
<rye_> dobey, bug #869791
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869791 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "Nautilus plugin does not store initial published files info" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869791
<dobey> rye_: there i fixed it
<rye_> dobey, HOW?
<dobey> rye_: deleted the ubuntu task. clicked 'also affects disstribution' and typed in ubuntuone-client-gnome in the package field :)
<rye_> dobey, hm, it did not work for me the first time
<dobey> dunno
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I have a big problem making a python script
<alo21> could some one help me?
<dobey> alo21: this probably isn't the right channel to ask for help learning python. you might want to try #python for that
<alo21> dobey: ok thanks
<rmk> Could I get an LP admin to look at one of my private PPAs?  The tech details box is not showing credentials.
<wgrant> rmk: Users should generally get private PPA credentials through https://launchpad.net/~/+archivesubscriptions, not through the PPA page.
<wgrant> rmk: But once they've been accessed from +archivesubscriptions they'll show up on the PPA page.
<rmk> Right we have a subscription and one of our two private PPAs is not displaying credentials on the PPA page
<wgrant> Each user needs to active their subscription through +archivesubscriptions before it will show up there.
<wgrant> Users aren't meant to use the PPA page of private PPAs.
<rmk> ah i will check that
<wgrant> Until relatively recently they couldn't see it at all.
<rmk> thanks
#launchpad 2012-03-08
<alkisg> Hi, what should I do to avoid this error when requesting a recipe build? "Rejected: File ltsp_5.3.4+bzr2129~oneiric1.tar.gz already exists in PPA for Alkis Georgopoulos, but uploaded version has different contents. "
<alkisg> I think that the recipe re-creates the orig.tar.gz from launchpad, and it uses a different timestamp, hence the problem, but I don't know how to avoid that.
<StevenK> You can not reuse versions
<alkisg> Any hints how?
<alkisg> Here's my recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~alkisg/+recipe/alkisg
<wgrant> alkisg: It's not using an orig.tar.gz at all
<wgrant> alkisg: You've only got one revno in the version template, but you've got two branches.
<wgrant> So a change in the packaging branch will not change the version string, so it won't be possible to upload it.
<alkisg> Ah, so I need to specify a version for the other branch too, got it
<alkisg> Thank you very much
<jono> hey folks
<jono> does anyone know who maintains Twisted in Ubuntu?
<jono> if anyone
<jono> it looks like I might have found a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/949685
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 949685 in twisted (Ubuntu) "When running processes a process regularly gets stuck and does not complete" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> jono, is the problem that pygtk/reactor apps don't close on exit? I had to call reactor.crash() to force my app to close on precise, while it works fine on previous ubuntu versions....
<jono> alkisg, it might be related, but this issue is that some processes just don't run
<jono> alkisg, on the bug you can see the test script I wrote
<alkisg> My problem does not exist on debian testing with the same python-twisted-core version as precise... So I think it's caused by debian/patches/00_gi_gtk3reactor.patch
<alkisg> Maybe yours is caused by the same patch too
<jono> alkisg, could you test the script in the bug to see if you get the same issue?
<jono> alkisg, and maybe leave a comment on the bug about this?
<alkisg> jono, I'll try it later on today, both on precise and on wheezy
<jono> alkisg, that would be wonderful if you could, many thanks!
<alkisg> jono: you didn't include the test scripts though...
<aviksil> Can anyone tell me the reason for this recipe build failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~aviksil/+recipe/xbmc-linaro-daily
<aviksil> the recipe build was successful locally using bzr dailydeb
<jono> alkisg, it is attached to the bug
<jono> alkisg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/949685/+attachment/2832795/+files/scriptchecker-twisted.py
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 949685 in twisted (Ubuntu) "When running processes a process regularly gets stuck and does not complete" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> jono:         accoms = [  { "script" : os.path.join(scriptslocation, "test1.py") },
<alkisg> No test1.py here, it's still in your desktop
<jono> alkisg, oh, just create those, they can be anything
<alkisg> scriptslocation = "/home/jono/Desktop"
<alkisg> OK
<jono> I will clarify this in the bug
<alkisg> Or just use location = . and attach a .zip
<jono> alkisg, I can attach a zip
<jono> will do
<alkisg> jono: or, if they can even not be python files, execute something like /bin/true
<alkisg> But btw, I can't exit from the main loop with Ctrl+C, like in my app
<alkisg> I have to use Ctrl+\ ==> core dumped etc
<jono> alkisg, updated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/+bug/949685
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 949685 in twisted (Ubuntu) "When running processes a process regularly gets stuck and does not complete" [Undecided,New]
<jono> alkisg, right, I have noticed that too
<alkisg> jono: the scripts seem to run properly here, I see all exit codes
<jono> alkisg, run it a few times
<jono> does it always run ok?
<alkisg> Yes, at 10 times at least
<alkisg> The only problem I see is that it doesn't terminate
<alkisg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874146/
<jono> alkisg, strange
<jono> what system are you running it on?
<jono> 12.04?
<alkisg> Yes, and dist-upgraded yesterday
<jono> what is your python-twisted version?
<alkisg> 11.1.0-1ubuntu1
<jono> how strange
<jono> maybe a dist-upgrade from yesterday fixed it
<jono> dist-upgrading now
<alkisg> jono: I tried 6 more times, the 6th time I got the problem
<jono> alkisg, ahhh
<alkisg> run scripts
<alkisg> Running: /tmp/test1.py
<alkisg> <hanged>
<jono> you were just lucky it seemed :-)
<alkisg> Indeed, maybe running the same  script in a loop would help
<jono> alkisg, very possibly
<jono> could I ask you to add your feedback to the bug report?
<alkisg> Sure, let me try the loop first...
<jono> thanks alkisg
<jono> good idea
<jono> brb
<alkisg> jono: I uploaded a loop version of the script which makes the bug always reproducable for me
<jono> thanks alkisg
<vibhav> How did my karma suddenly expire??
<vibhav> It was there yesterday
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp/+karma
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<vivekimsit1> I have downloaded a diff file from the launchpad , how can I apply patch from that file in my local?
<bigjools> patch -p0 < filename
<vivekimsit1> bigjools:I use bazaar!
<vivekimsit1> and the diff file has three file changes
<aviksil>  Can anyone tell me the reason for this recipe build failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~aviksil/+recipe/xbmc-linaro-daily
<aviksil> the recipe build was successfully locally using bzr dailydeb
<jelmer> hi aviksil
<jelmer> looking..
<aviksil> jelmer: ok, thanks
<bigjools> vivekimsit1: you said you had a diff file, that doesn't sound like bazaar to me
<jelmer> aviksil: that seems to be bug 760735
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 760735 in Launchpad Auto Build System "Daily recipe: failure because of Permission denied accessing build/patch directories" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760735
<aviksil> jelmer: oh ok
<aviksil> jelmer: where can I put the workaround --tar-ignore=.pc?
<jelmer> aviksil: that's a dpkg-source option I think
<jelmer> aviksil: you don't have any control over the arguments to dpkg-source on Launchpad
<aviksil> jelmer: oh ok. then what could be the solution?
<jelmer> aviksil: one of the ways to workaround the issue is to not ship patches in your package but rather to have a 3.0 (native) package with all patches applied to the source tree
<jelmer> aviksil: that's what bzr-builder is doing anyway
<aviksil> jelmer: ok, will try native package then
<l3on> Hi all, somebody can take a look at question #190062
<l3on> ?
<jodh> Please could someone bump the 2 builds here as I'm trying to debug build failures and multi-hour turn around makes it a slow op: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/+recipe/upstart-daily-build-test
<dobey> jodh: you can test locally
<jodh> dobey: not that easy as the problem only seems to occur when building on lp, hence these test builds with extra debug.
<dobey> jodh: i mean, you can build a recipe locally, and then build the resulting .dsc in pbuilder, and get the same results
<dobey> though i don't remember the name of the "build the recipe" command at the moment
<jodh> dobey: thanks - I didn't know that. I'm trying that now...
<rebel> whee, just packaged & recipe-built my first ppa package! where's the cake?
 * jelmer hands rebel some cake
<rebel> yummie :D just for a moment there I thought the cake thing was a not really happening
<jodh> dobey: I've built the recipe successfully with pbuilder locally. So, something about the lp environment is different. Please could you bump those builds so I can compare the local output with lp buildlogs?
<jodh> dobey: It may be the fact that lp is using a lucid kernel. I've been bitten by that a few times already.
<dobey> jodh: i don't know there is any way to bump the builds
<dobey> or at least, i don't think i have enough permissions to do it
<sisar> hello
<bdrung> hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/355846/comments/47 is spam
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 355846 in audacity (Ubuntu) "audacity stops recording after about a second when using software play-through" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rick_h_> bdrung: taken care of
<bdrung> thanks
<cmars232> hi
<cmars232> launchpad having any issues this morning?
<cmars232> cannot seem to propose a merge, it's hanging
<kirkland> czajkowski: howdy!  cmars232 is reporting that launchpad propose merge is hanging for a long time for him....
<czajkowski> kirkland: I know saw the question
<czajkowski> just on a call atm
<kirkland> czajkowski: ah, k, sorry!  I pointed cmars232 here :-)
<czajkowski> cmars232: did you just file a question on lp
<cmars232> i did
<cmars232> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/190084
<czajkowski> cmars232: nods I poked jcsackett about it
<cmars232> tried with bzr lp-submit, i get File exists: /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/08/94/7c
<cmars232> i mean bzr lp-propose-merge
<cmars232> not lp-submit
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<jcsackett> cmars232: if you're getting file exists, can you confirm that you do not see a proposal for it in your list of active reviews? (code.launchpad.net/~$YOURUSERNAME/+activereviews, if you're unsure what i mean).
<jamesf> Hi all.  LP Bug search URLs have milestones as numeric ids ("field.milestone%3Alist=47818").  Is there a way for me to programatically work out what those should be (preferably via launchpadlib)?  I want to construct search URLs, e.g. search by milestone plus tag.
<amorphous> hello folks...quick question. Is it normal to be able to 'bzr branch something...' without doing launchpad-login launchpad-id first?
<dobey> amorphous: for public things, yes i think so
<amorphous> ok..so  the login is required only for writing stuff to launchpad or accessing additional data...
<lifeless> jamesf: hmm, thats odd an unexpected
<dobey> jamesf: probably can nab it from the milestone object in lplib
<lifeless> jamesf: you could file a bug, we should probably make that consistent with the API search params
<dobey> and yeah, what lifeless said
<dobey> amorphous: i think so, yes
<jamesf> lifeless: looks like this is relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/436706
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 436706 in Launchpad itself "Milestone vocabulary leaks object id" [Low,Triaged]
<jamesf> lifeless: I didn't find anything looking at the milestone object in lplib
<jamesf> (I'm manually creating myself a lookup table for now, until/unless I work out way to derive the table)
<jamesf> but re: launchpadlib, I may just not know where to look.  Still, there's nothing in the json returned for the milestone object.
<dobey> jamesf: maybe it's not anywhere in there then. i would look at self_link; if it's using the name instead of the id though, i guess that won't work
<jamesf> dobey: yeah, no joy from self_link either.  nvm, just thought I'd ask.  Thanks
<ScottK> wgrant: How long is it reasonable to expect to wait for an automatic retry after depwait?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtruby/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1/+build/3270370 finished over an hour ago, but  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/korundum/4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1/+build/3270351 is still depwait.
<ScottK> I'd have thought with two publisher runs per hour, it'd be good by now?
<wgrant> ScottK: retry-depwait only runs once an hour.
<ScottK> wgrant: OK.  Thanks.  When does it run?
<wgrant> It takes about 50 minutes to run, so "all of the time"
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So it's build, publisher run start -> finish, retry-depwait start -> finish.
<wgrant> Basically, yeah.
<ScottK> I'm guessing two hours wouldn't be surprising then.
<ScottK> Got it.  Thanks.
#launchpad 2012-03-09
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<_r1_> hi, is there a way to install only one component of launchpad? I'm looking for a great translation web interface[C[C[C[C[C .
<akgraner> mrevell, just finished my call..give me like 5 mins.
<lamalex> if i push a branch that's private to own owned by me, is the resulting branch private?
<mrevell> akgraner, No prob :)
<akgraner> mrevell, awesome thanks!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-03-10
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to configure Single SignOn options with one of my sites for members to log in. I was wondering where I could get information about the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/877191/  thanks for you time / please disregard line 17 to the end sorry
<wgrant> bobweaver: Ubuntu Single Sign On is an OpenID provider, not CoSign or LDAP.
<bobweaver> thank you very much wgrant
<bobweaver> do you know of a wordpress plugin ?
<bobweaver> that works with OpenID ?
<wgrant> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/openid/ looks relevant.
<bobweaver> Sweet wgrant  Thanks !
<rebel> can a package that's being daily-built by launchpad depend on another package that's only in my ppa?
<dobey> rebel: yes
<dobey> rebel: well, it has to be in the ppa which the recipe is being built to.
<rebel> that's great
<rebel> can it not only depend, but also build-depend on a package in the same ppa?
<dobey> rebel: yes. it must be in the same ppa the recipe is building into though
<rebel> awesome. thanks dobey
<python_guru> hello
<python_guru> how can i acquire an openPGP key in order to sign the code of conduct on launchpad?
<python_guru> i am on ubuntu right now
<python_guru> is there any utility like the ssh for the ssh-key creation is?
<EvilResistance> python_guru, seahorse
<python_guru> aha
<python_guru> what's the actual command to generate the key
<python_guru> ?
<python_guru> so are you saying that i must copy&paste the fingerprint of that SSH key i have?
<EvilResistance> no, they're separte
<EvilResistance> in seahorse, you need to create a new key
<python_guru> in seahorse under My Personal Keys if i click on my item (the SSH key that i have stored, and then i click the Details tab of that SSH key window)
<EvilResistance> in the window that shows up: select OpenPGP key
<python_guru> i see a fingerprint
<EvilResistance> YOU NEED TO CREATE A NEW OPENPGP KEY
<EvilResistance> whoops caps
<EvilResistance> not use already-existing keys
<python_guru> okay i will
<python_guru> please guide me through this process buddy
<EvilResistance> i cant atm, i'm not in Ubuntu atm
<python_guru> ou said i must select OpenPGP keys
<python_guru> where exactly is that?
<python_guru> in seahorse?
<EvilResistance> god damn it hold on
<python_guru> i don't see any OpenPGP option
<python_guru> okay i'll god damn hold :D
<EvilResistance> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP
<EvilResistance> watch/listen to the  screencast
<python_guru> excellent
<python_guru> oh shit
<python_guru> the video does not work on my system
<python_guru> is it anywhere else?
<python_guru> or can you watch it and tell me exactly what to do?
<python_guru> and please don't be pissed again :D
<python_guru> quitter!
<python_guru> anyne else?
<python_guru> anyone else?
<python_guru> FUCK!!
<python_guru> oh you're back
<python_guru> thank god
<python_guru> i wanted to kill myself
<python_guru> guess i'll pass that :D
<python_guru> why the satan's ass does that vodeo not working on my fucking system?
<python_guru> lick my pussy
<python_guru> can you just tell me how the fuck should i suck this horse's ass?
<python_guru> FUCKING SHIT CUNT PUSSY DICK MOTHER-FUCKER !!!!!!!
<python_guru> aaaaargghhhhh
<python_guru> why does anyone want to sign that fucking code of donkey-ass piece of dog shit anyway???
<python_guru> benji:
<python_guru> why does anyone want to sign that fucking code of donkey-ass piece of dog shit anyway???
<python_guru> talking about the Ubuntu Code of FUCKING conduct here
<python_guru> got a clue?
<python_guru> any bozo has a clue?
<python_guru> FUCKING SHIT CUNT PUSSY DICK MOTHER-FUCKER !!!!!!!
<dobey> well that was inappropriate
<EvilResistance> i should push to have him banned...
<dobey> and that was going to sign the code of conduct?
<dobey> wow.
<EvilResistance> not if i can help it xD
<EvilResistance> they probably wanted to sign the CoC so they could use PPAs or something
<EvilResistance> or Bazaar...
<rebel> huh? I didn't sign and can use bzr and ppas just fine, as far as I noticed
<tsimpson> rebel: you need to sign the CoC to create PPAs
<rebel> tsimpson: https://launchpad.net/~rebel "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct: No" https://launchpad.net/~rebel/+archive/ppa explain this then
<tsimpson> rebel: probably bugs, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating_a_PPA
<dobey> i don't even see the "Signed Ubuntu ..." bit on your lp user page
<rebel> tehe. fine with me, I'm not too eager to sign it
<tsimpson> the PPA service is mostly an Ubuntu service (delivered via LP), so the Community Council want you to say you won't kill the kittens
<rebel> "We expect members of the Ubuntu community to be respectful [...] with people outside the Ubuntu project" bugs me, I like to be able to not respect certain people
<tsimpson> being respectful does not require you to respect them
<dobey> rebel: there's a difference between being respectful, and not respecting them
<dobey> anyway, i'm not really here :)
<rebel> ic
#launchpad 2012-03-11
<ScottK> tsimpson: It's only because we now have a novel definition of Ubuntu that means "everything".
<wgrant> ScottK: The Ubuntu CC recently decreed that the restriction must continue, FWIW.
<ScottK> wgrant: I'm aware.
<ScottK> I find it odd that Launchpad considers they are required to pay attention to the Ubuntu CC as well.
<ScottK> I argued with the CC members at the meeting in question.
<ScottK> If you decide everything is Ubuntu then that equally means nothing is.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<ScottK> In theory you can get Ubuntu membership now for doing kernel development because upstreams are part of Ubuntu.
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> i would like to submit a new accomplishment
<alo21> but i did not understad at all how to do
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is there some material for presentation about launchpad? I would like to show it to my community. It's not so popular at the moment and there are just few folks who use it.
<tsimpson> Atlantic777: I would think the tour would work: https://launchpad.net/+tour
<s-fox> Hello, can someone assist with a link to a large version of the launchpad logo?  We are updating the ubuntu installer and would like to list launchpad answers as a support avenue. :-)
<Atlantic777> tnx tsimpson, that looks fine
<hakermania> Hello there. I 'debuild'ed my project with the argument -S, then uploaded using 'dput' to launchpad for building and I got an email that 'The signer of this package has no upload rights to this distribution's primary archive.  Did you mean to upload to a PPA?'
<hakermania> What does that mean actually? I have the rights, I am using the same GPG key!
<hakermania> Ah, I loled :P
<hakermania> I had forgotten to specify the ppa :P Sometimes I wonder if I have something in my head or not, anyways :)
<hakermania> Hey guys :( I am trying to upload a new ppa over here: https://launchpad.net/~wallch/+archive/ppa12.04 but dput resist to upload the orig.tar.gz file, resulting on getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/879590/ as an email answer... What am I supposed to do?
<hakermania> I am running debuild -S
<hakermania> and then I manually do dput ppa:wallch/ppa12.04 *.changes
<ajmitch> hakermania: 'debuild -S -sa' to include the orig.tar.gz
<hakermania> ajmitch, if this will save me, If you ever come to greece i will shout you a beer, definitely
<hakermania> you are the man
<shnatsel> hello, my source builds in recipe fail with weird error:
<shnatsel> dpkg-source: error: syntax error in recipe-{debupstream}-0~r{revno}+pkg{revno:packaging}/debian/control at line 26: continued value line not in field
<shnatsel> here's the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96383645/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> and the file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~audience-members/audience/deb-packaging/view/head:/debian/control
<shnatsel> ah, it must be something wrong with my editor or branch or something...
<shnatsel> sorry to bug you, I see my mistake now
<thumper> bigjools: hello
<thumper> bigjools, wgrant: why do PPAs strip debugging symbols?
<thumper> and can we tell it not to?
<bigjools>  /o\
<thumper> (debug symbol packages)
<bigjools> you need to build a ddeb
<bigjools> I can't remember how this fits together since it's been ages since I looked
<thumper> ah... wut
<thumper> ?
<bigjools> ah it's an admin option
<bigjools> want me to turn it on?
<thumper> sure
<thumper> bigjools: unity-team/staging and unity-team/ppa
<thumper> plx
<thumper> plz
<bigjools> one sec
#launchpad 2013-03-04
<billkd> My project has multiple parts, a client and a server. How do I create products for my project?
<billkd> Or do I have to create a projectname-server project for the server?
<wgrant> billkd: If you want to keep them separate you'll need to create two separate projects. If you want, you can request a project group to keep them sort of together: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/210
<wgrant> If they're separate codebases, you'd usually have two separate projects.
<billkd> I thought launchpad had projects which were collections of products(a client and server product under one project)?
<wgrant> Around 6 years ago those concepts were renamed to project groups and projects respectively.
<wgrant> Project groups don't really do much other than show an aggregated view of their projects' data.
<billkd> So I can request a project group for client and server projects or should I keep them separate?
<wgrant> If there's only two then it's probably not really worth having a project group at this point.
<wgrant> If you feel later like you might want one, then we can create it.
<ozcanesen> hey i downloaded translations as tar file, but there is project-ca@valencian.po file. and i can't find valencian language code, is there any list of all language codes of ubuntu?
<ozcanesen> why amd64 packages waiting 8 hours to build? is there any specific reason or servers busy?
<wgrant> ozcanesen: ca@valencia is the correct language code.
<wgrant> ozcanesen: And yes, the servers are busy. Lots of people building stuff atm.
<ozcanesen> wgrant, thanks
<rmk> Hi, I need to renew my commercial subscription but am having trouble finding where to start the process
<rmk> Also our project page seems to be inaccessible
<wgrant> rmk: https://launchpad.net/~/+vouchers
<wgrant> rmk: If the existing subscription has already expired you'll need to ask us to manually reenable the project.
<rmk> wgrant: Looks like that's what has happened
<rmk> I am going through the purchase process now
<wgrant> rmk: Great
<wgrant> Once you have the voucher, I'll reenable the project and you can apply it to fix up the subscription
<rmk> great, should have it momentarily
<vibhav> If I change my LP id will my uploads remain as it is?
<czajkowski> well he lp id will change
<vibhav> (That is uploads with vibhavp@ubuntu.com will link to me if I change my id to vibhav)
<czajkowski> the old ones?
<vibhav> yep
<vibhav> czajkowski: Like here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libiptcdata/1.0.4-3ubuntu1 After changing my LP id to ~vibhav, will vibhavp@ubuntu.com still link to my profile?
<czajkowski> you seem to have two accounts
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~vibhav
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp
<czajkowski> why dont we just get them merged.
<vibhav> czajkowski: Sure!
<vibhav> I wanted to do that
<czajkowski> as thats what becomes the @ubuntu address
<czajkowski> and will take a bit to updates.
<czajkowski> right please just file a question and I'll get it looked at ok
<vibhav> czajkowski: Will it become vibhav@ubuntu.com?
<czajkowski> yes
<vibhav> czajkowski: And will my uploads with vibhavp@ubuntu.com still link to my profile?
<czajkowski> I think so yes
 * vibhav crosses fingers
<vibhav> czajkowski: Is this fine? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/223344
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: guess what I am going to ask you ;)
<czajkowski> no idea
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: can we have 8GB for https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0/+packages ?
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: I would be willing to close down https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-3-4/+packages if that helps ...
<czajkowski> done
<Sweetshark> \o/
<czajkowski> in theory
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<Sweetshark> alrighty, will play it cool then ;)
<czajkowski> am getting timeouts doing this
<czajkowski> which doesnt happen anyone elses ppa
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: done
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: thats normal. whatever I do wrt libreoffice (bugs queries etc.) on launchpad is graced with a high percentage of timeouts ...
<czajkowski> :/
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: the inofficial libreoffice motto: "based on technology breaking your toolchain since 1985"
<czajkowski> yeah maybe want to fix that ?
<jbicha> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/builders/nasl/+history is having problems, maybe it's early ubuflu or something ;)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> it's idle now
<czajkowski> only 3 things failed will go and see
<Laney> only because the build queues are empty
<czajkowski> jbicha: it's being looked into
<jbicha> thank you
<czajkowski> jbicha: should be back now
<jbicha> czajkowski: thanks, yes it seems to be working for me
#launchpad 2013-03-05
<xnox> this page rendering looks inconsistent: https://ubuntuone.com/31FiXrvioX0ilBayptC8GZ
<wgrant> xnox: What's wrong with it? The spacing above "Upstream connections"?
<xnox> wgrant: the fact that there are two versions of the same package and both are in raring release
<wgrant> xnox: That's normal
<xnox> (not raring & raring-proposed for example)
<wgrant> Both are active until the publisher runs
<wgrant> 0.1.0-3 isn't superseded yet
<xnox> wgrant: ah, I see. must have caught that for the first time then.
<ozcanesen> is it possible to download a list of translators or should i write script that gets translator names from po directory?
<czajkowski> it's not possible no
<czajkowski> why do you want to pull down the list?
<lifeless> czajkowski: API may let you do it
<wgrant> The translations API is minimal
<wgrant> It won't let you do that.
<lifeless> ah
<ozcanesen> czajkowski, i want to add TRANSLATORS file but if is not possible, i can write a small script for that.
<lifeless> ignore me then :)
<czajkowski> lifeless: I'll never ignore you
<czajkowski> it's ok
<czajkowski> usually you're right :)
<lifeless> thanks ;)
<wgrant> vibhav: Hi, do you have a moment to discuss https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/223344?
<vibhav> wgrant: sure!
<wgrant> vibhav: Do you not control the email address on the other account?
<vibhav> wgrant: no
<vibhav> wgrant: I only have vibhavp@ubuntu.com
<vibhav> vibhav: Accidently, I uploaded some packages with vibhav@ubuntu.com (Which were sponsered and thus did not need me to sign anything)
<vibhav> Thus I wanted ~vibhav to be merged with ~vibhavp
<wgrant> Ah, that explains it
<wgrant> Was wondering why that address was used if you didn't have access to it
<vibhav> wgrant: I am here on a new system where I had not imported DEBEMAIL, so my email in changelogs was "vibhav@machine-name", I would usually replace this by vibhavp@ubuntu.com, but then my eyes aren't faithfull and I forget the "p"
<vibhav> wgrant: Just saw the accounts got merged. Will https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ebook-tools/0.2.1-2ubuntu1 show up on my "Related Packages" now?
<vibhav> (It is not showing up now)
<StevenK> It may take some time for all the changes to bubble around
<wgrant> vibhav, StevenK: That page won't reflect merges.
<StevenK> That's disappointing.
<vibhav> wgrant: Ah, fine. Thanks!
<cjohnston> Is there any chance that https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303/+temp-meeting-export gets cached?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: what makes you think it is ?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: summit isnt picking up some things from it, so I don't know if maybe it gets cached and summit is hitting the cache
<czajkowski> would be the first I've ever seen it happening
<czajkowski> we've no lppaders around to check in on it though
<czajkowski> will have to wait till
<czajkowski> unless the issue is summit
<cjohnston> I don't know if it is Summit or LP, so I'm starting at the basic and going from there...
<czajkowski> well we'll go with it not being LP for the time being :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: twice now, it hasn't imported a user who is marked as attending, I visit that url via my browser, and all of a sudden summit picks it up
<cjohnston> which sounds like it could be cache
<cjohnston> czajkowski: is it possible through any sort of LP logging to figure out what time a user marked themselves as attending UDS?
<cjohnston> (I know I can't, I'm asking if anyone involved in LP can)
<czajkowski> again would have to wait till AU comes online
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> as that would be the ones who can
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> does seem very odd and I've never seen an issues like that before
<czajkowski> even from just being a user on lp
<cjohnston> I haven't either, but that doesn't mean that nothing changed since the last UDS.. I doubt anything has, but I don't follow LP to know if maybe the caching mechanism or anything changed
<BradCrittenden> hi gmb
<TheLordOfTime> is there a reason my rejected PPA uploads are coming back as linking to a PPA that isn't mine?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm trying to upload to my PPA, teward/vbox-build-tests, but the emails from LP are saying trevormosey/ppa
<TheLordOfTime> did someone break the PPA handlers?
<TheLordOfTime> (the rejections were valid, i overlooked a few things xD)
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: That's a known bug that occurs when you're trying to upload to a PPA that doesn't exist
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, ah, okay.
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, ive uploaded it correctly since then.
<TheLordOfTime> but seriously...4 - 8 hour wait times for building?
<TheLordOfTime> geez.
<TheLordOfTime> i take it there's a huge backlog...
<TheLordOfTime> or a handful of the PPA builders up and died?
<wgrant> There's a large backlog.
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<jbicha> TheLordOfTime: see https://launchpad.net/builders/
#launchpad 2013-03-06
<czajkowski> StevenK: does LP have caching in place for blueprints?
<lifeless> czajkowski: caching in what sense?
<czajkowski> lifeless: 16:41 < cjohnston> Is there any chance that https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303/+temp-meeting-export gets cached?
<czajkowski> 16:46 < cjohnston> czajkowski: twice now, it hasn't imported a user who is marked as attending, I visit that url via my browser, and all of a  sudden summit picks it up
<lifeless> I don't remember that being memcached
<lifeless> it would rather defeat the purpose, as its an API
<czajkowski> I've never seen/heard of it before so wasn't sure
<lifeless> however, it may be. I don't have LP's source checked out atm...
<czajkowski> so if it's not LP being naughty then it'd be summit.
<czajkowski> lifeless: cheers
<czajkowski> also nice replies on -devel
<lifeless> czajkowski: thanks :)
<czajkowski> lifeless: get a chance to listen into any of the sessions?
<lifeless> czajkowski: listened to the one with rick colin etc on rolling release today
<lifeless> czajkowski: seems to be massive confusion between rick and colin (just to pick an arbitrary pair) about whether the rolling release is for user or devs or testers or ....
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> also terminology also seems to be different to a developer as oposed to a end user I found
<czajkowski> but still interesting to hear it all sounded out tbh
<lifeless> personally I think bite the bullet, find out where the pain points are and iterate on fixing the systems quickly
<lifeless> and make breaking things be considered really socially unacceptable
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> i'm running raring now and I think it's by far the best I've run ever and it's not even released
<lifeless> I should probably blog about it
<czajkowski> I do a daily update has broken, couple of quirks I've found, but nothing actually breakable.  I am in favour of the rolling releases as I do think it's the right thing to do though,just unsure about the timing
<wgrant> lifeless: Squid
<wgrant> If the requesting user isn't authenticated
<lifeless> wgrant: bad headers on the page?
<lifeless> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> wgrant: lifeless so squid is probably causing it? is that what i understand?
<lifeless> cjohnston: yes; just use an authenticated session rather than anonymous
<wgrant> cjohnston: If the request is unauthenticated then it may get slightly stale data.
<cjohnston> we don't have that ability right now. any chance summit can bypass squid for today?
<wgrant> cjohnston: Just send any cookie at all
<wgrant> I think that should work
<wgrant> If not, sending an arbitrary value as the launchpad auth cookie will
<cjohnston> wgrant: i don't want to make changes during uds
<wgrant> We can't make any changes on our end.
<wgrant> Isn't Summit usually authenticated?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: why is only an issue at this uds and not prior ones?
<cjohnston> dunno
<czajkowski> something ye've done?
<czajkowski> changed?
<cjohnston> there hasntbeen any changes to that code
<wgrant> Launchpad's caching behaviour has not changed in a very long time.
<czajkowski> I have a whole new appreciate of what builders do and how fast they do it :)
<ozcanesen> hey for example some po files show all translator names, but po files that i download from launchpad translations service only shows last translator
<ozcanesen> example: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/l10n-kde4/tr/messages/kde-workspace/kwin.po
<ozcanesen> how can i get full list?
<yofel> I just got a mail about a rejected copy:
<yofel> Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  bovo 4:4.10.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1 in quantal (Cannot copy restricted files to a public archive without explicit unembargo option.)
<yofel> what do I need to do to get it copied?
<yofel> nevermind, it seems I missed that option in the API
<yofel> could someone try to make https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages accessible again?
<yofel> OOPS-99f58a2ef24fd472b78419cf9ee1a867
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-99f58a2ef24fd472b78419cf9ee1a867
<dkliban> Rejected:
<dkliban> PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket ...... what does this mean?
<maxb> dkliban: It means upload to quantal, not quantal-proposed (for example)
<dkliban> maxb: is this defined in the changelog?
<maxb> dkliban: yes
<dkliban> maxb: i have precise-backports .... why is that not allowed? i am new to packaging for ubuntu
<maxb> PPAs don't support multiple pockets
<maxb> So, just drop the -backports bit
<dkliban> maxb: thanks!
<billkd> To request a project group, do I have to do anything else besides what I've done here at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/223568 ?
<billkd> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<billkd> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<billkd> To request aproject group, do I have to do anything else besides submit my request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/223568
<dobey> probably not
<dobey> someone will get to it
<dobey> you don't need to repeat the question (and it's only been 3 minutes)
<billkd> dobey: how long does a request take before it is processed?
<dobey> not sure. but yesterday/today was UDS, so some people may be off their normal timezones. probably no more than a day or two normally
<billkd> Quick question in the request I asked to change one of the project's launchpad IDs and make the old one the project group's ID is that possible? And if I only have two projects(client and server) is a project group necessary?
<dobey> i'm not sure
<TheLordOfTime> erm, billkd, were you hear before asking about project groups?
<TheLordOfTime> i seem to remember seeing someone else asking a similar question about that one
#launchpad 2013-03-07
<Fudge> Do I have to wait for packages to build in a ppa before copying them to another?
<wgrant> Fudge: You can copy before they're done, but then it'll just rebuild them separately in the target, so it's usually not what you want to do
<Fudge> wgrant  thank you mate
<Fudge> thanks
<sunweaver> all: I have tried to upload a src:package to ~x2go/ppa/ubuntu (ppa:x2go/ppa) using dput with sftp method. However, there is neither a mail notification nor does the package appear in the PPA's package list
<sunweaver> source package means: dput ppa-x2go-nightly cdbs_0.4.90~ppa1~lucid1_source.changes
<sunweaver> or do I have to dput the _amd.changes file after a full package build?
<sunweaver> my login on launchpad is m-gabriel, maybe anyone can give feedback(?)
<hychen> sunweaver, is your gpg expired?
<sunweaver> hynchen: ähhh actually, I have uploaded a GPG key now. With SFTP method GPG is also required?
<sunweaver> would be good to get a message about such a failure...
<sunweaver> I will try again with GPG key on Launchpad now.
<sunweaver> I never used direct uploads to the ppa so far, always via git2bzr imports...
<sunweaver> hychen: _source.changes should work, though, shouldn't they?
<hychen> sunweaver, the source.changes needs to be signed by valid GPG key.
<hychen> sunweaver, I had an issue that there is no notification mail after package upload when my gpg key is expired.
<hychen> sunweaver, so , this is just my guess.
<hychen> sunweaver, you need to wait a while after upload GPG key.
<sunweaver> hychen... ok, thanks. I will test upload a little later again, if the upload fails again this time (just dput again)
<sunweaver> hychen: upload now worked, thanks!
<hychen> sunweaver, np
#launchpad 2013-03-08
<micahg> webops: can you look at sagari (powerpc buildd)?  it needs some love
<hloeung> micahg: sure
<hloeung> micahg: fixed
<micahg> hloeung: thanks
<lifeless> mgz: morning
<lifeless> mgz: wondering if you've seen my subunit v2 blog posts etc and had any thoughts
<ozcanesen> hey can we trust ppa statistics that we get with launchpad api?
<lifeless> no, its totally made up.
<nigelb> lol
<lifeless> ozcanesen: what are you concerned about when you ask that question?
<ozcanesen> lifeless, i ask this because i saw a video about my application and it viewed 12 k but my application downloaded 1 k only
<ozcanesen> it makes no sense to me
<lifeless> ozcanesen: the statistics are processed in batch mode after the fact, but if you allow for a little time lag (no more than a day IIRC) then yes, it should be accurate.
<lifeless> ozcanesen: note that the API is *per binary*, so you have to look at each file, each time you upload a new release the counters start over
<lifeless> ozcanesen: also, 12k viewers -> 1k users is about 10% conversion rate, which is pretty high
<lifeless> ozcanesen: must have been a good video
<ozcanesen> lifeless, you are right we can't assume every viewer installed
#launchpad 2013-03-10
<psusi> is there a way to search if launchpad already has a remote bug watch?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to change the question category in Answers
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> What is the correct category where I can move it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#launchpad 2014-03-03
<soren> cjwatson: Oh, I literally meant "get en error back from the ftp server". Not an e-mail, but an FTP-ish sort of error.
<mapreri> That's weired: I received a failure email (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7026248/) while the build was successful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openmsx-catapult/0.10.0-1ubuntu2/+build/5653147
<wgrant> mapreri: Looks like someone retried it in the meantime.
<wgrant> mapreri: The email gives the duration as 4 minutes, and was sent at 06:25. The successful build started at 06:31
<mapreri> wgrant: ah! didn't note. Thanks :)
<cjwatson> soren: ah, no, I don't think it's that clever
<soren> cjwatson: Evidently not. I do remember that some combination of circumstances would make the FTP server reject the upload immediately, though.
<soren> Yup, found it:
<soren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,Fix released]
<soren> I only ever saw it as a false negative, though.
<t^2> I'm trying to run apport-collect without X, using lynx, and it fails complaining about lack of REFERER header. As far as I know, lynx can't send REFERER (any more than links), or is there some trick to make it do so?
<t^2> Or is there some other way to run apport-collect without X?
<cjwatson> Try w3m?
<t^2> Nope, w3m has the same problem. :-(
<t^2> Is there a simple document somewhere describing what apport-collect sends - I could attach same info to the bug report manually?
<cjwatson> You can use "apport-cli -p <package> --save foo.crash" and then pick through the .crash file
<cjwatson> Though unfortunately https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1208508
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208508 in Apport "unable to update an bug with an existing .crash file" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<t^2> Ugh. Well, added myself as one affected by 1208508.
<ychaouche> Hello !
<ychaouche> is there a way to search in log messages in launchpad ?
<dobey> ychaouche: what do you mean?
<ychaouche> dobey: I want to search for a particular string in commit messages of a particular project hosted on launchpad
<ychaouche> oh sorry I have written log messages I meant commit messages.
<ychaouche> something similar to bzr-search
<dobey> you could do it with bzrlib in python
<ychaouche> I'm currently checkouting the project just to search for a string but it's taking forever to download (151Mb and still downloading...)
<dobey> there's no way to search commit messages in branches on launchpad or via the launchpad API
<ychaouche> oh ok
<dobey> why would you want to find a particular string in all commit messages ever, anyway?
<ychaouche> dobey: to understand the rational behind duplicated code in a function.
<ychaouche> I thought maybe I'd find a clue in the devs commit messages if I grep the function name.
<ychaouche> *IF* the devs write meaningful messages of course, which would be a miracle right ?
<dobey> you an use "bzr blame" to see when a change was done, and bzr log to see the message for that commit
<ychaouche> dobey: it will only show the last change
<dobey> you can also browse the tree on launchpad, and choose "show revision information" when looking at a file, to see when it was last changed
<dobey> ychaouche: well, bzr log can also limit the output to changes to a specific file
<ychaouche> ah that might be helpful
<dobey> and you can pass a revno to bzr blame, so if it wasn't the last revision that the function changed, which made the change you're looking for, you can bzr blame -r $previousrevno to get older info
<dobey> and now i have to go get food
<ychaouche> bon appétit
<ktosiek> Can I add an existing package (but with different series) to my PPA?
<dobey> ktosiek: sure, as long as the version doesn't conflict
<iulian> Hi. Why is my @ubuntu.com email bouncing up and down and not receiving anything? https://launchpad.net/~iulian
<iulian> I haven't changed anything on my LP page in ages.
<dobey> iulian: what do you mean by that exactly? do you have specific error messages from trying to send mail to that address?
<iulian> dobey: 1148.00 <Laney> I got a mail from CIVS saying that your ubuntu.com email bounced, FYI
<iulian> And I can confirm that I haven't received emails for the past... couple of months I presume.
<cjwatson> iulian: #canonical-sysadmin stands a better chance of being able to investigate; all Launchpad does here is store data which the sysadmins scrape for building the database of ubuntu.com addresses
<cjwatson> ubuntu.com mail doesn't go through Launchpad systems or anything
<cjwatson> iulian: That said ... normally your preferred e-mail address in Launchpad needs to be set to something that isn't @ubuntu.com
<iulian> cjwatson: Ah, got it. I'll move the conversation over there then.
<cjwatson> iulian: Because that's what @ubuntu.com uses as the forwarding address
<iulian> I've had that for a couple of years I think and it did work.
<cjwatson> It may have been overridden at some point, I don't know, but that's what I always understood to be the rule
<cjwatson> However #c-s would be more authoritative
<iulian> Cool, ta.
<dobey> the address it forwards to is bouncing
<dobey> it's not bouncing from the ubuntu.com relay itself
<iulian> Ahhh, I think I know what the problem is.
<dobey> so change it to one that doesn't bounce, or bug the physics.org admins :)
<iulian> Yea, I can't change it to my gmail one because apparently ~iulian-udrea is registered with my gmail account so I have to merge that.
<iulian> Should work now. Thanks dobey!
#launchpad 2014-03-04
<thewrath> how can one tag a release to be a version versus an RC versus a build
<qengho> Hiya.  I made an orig.tar-ball that isn't right and put in my PPA. Can I or someone remove it so that I can upload the real one with a package and not get package-verification errors.
<wgrant> qengho: It's not possible to do that. You'll have to change the version of the tarball.
<narendraj9> Is launchpadlib available for python 3?
<cjwatson> sadly not, bug 1000801, bug 1060734
<ubot5> bug 1000801 in lazr.restfulclient "Add support for Python 3" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000801
<ubot5> bug 1060734 in launchpadlib "Support for Python 3" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060734
<NikitaKonovalov> hi, can I get user id (https://login.launchpad.net/+id/XXXXX) having a nickname (https://launchpad.net/~somename)?
#launchpad 2014-03-05
<Guest94499> تحذير
<Guest94499>              warning          you may be  watched
<Guest94499>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,skype,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<Guest94499> do they record&analyse everything you type????
<Guest94499> why they ask for ur name,age,gender,occupation,place of work,ur mobile number.............ect, can they use these informations harming you?!!
<Guest94499>                                        warning          you may be  watched
<Guest94499>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,skype,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<Guest94499> do they record&analyse everything you type????
<Guest94499> why they ask for ur name,age,gender,occupation,place of work,ur mobile number.............ect, can they use these informations harming you?!!
<Guest94499> warning          you may be  watched
<Guest94499>   do   usa & israel   use  the internet ( youtube, facebook, twitter, chat rooms,skype,ect...)to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying ?
<Guest94499> do they record&analyse everything you type????
<marcoceppi> so, bazaar and lp kind of hate me, bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/charm-tools
<marcoceppi> bzr: ERROR: Revision {martin@piware.de-20130527105033-9nxshvoedatqi4xy} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<dobey> marcoceppi: looks like a problem with the package import perhaps
<marcoceppi> dobey: I have no idea how to fix it. It chokes trying to get quantal branch, I really just want precise
<dobey> marcoceppi: probably file a bug against udd and/or bug someone who can fix it? i'm not sure who can fix it these days. i think xnox was who i bugged last time i had problems with branch imports
<marcoceppi> xnox any chance you can help me out :)
<wgrant> marcoceppi, dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/888615
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> There's a workaround there
<wgrant> It's a bug in a client plugin
<marcoceppi> wgrant: ta
<dobey> ah
<dobey> thanks
#launchpad 2014-03-06
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Hello.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I need a slight ppa size bump for  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<shadeslayer> I've deleted some packages but I think it's going to a bit of time before space is freed up
<wgrant> Done.
<shadeslayer> thx :D
<shadeslayer> wgrant: out of curiosity, how much space do you have over at Launchpad for PPA's :P ... must be quite a large number
<wgrant> shadeslayer: A good number of terabytes :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> pretty sure Kubuntu PPA's take up a good 50-60 GB ... excluding ninjas ...
<maexwell> hello
<maexwell>  znc-dev_1.0-2~precise~ppa0_i386.deb is missing from ppa
#launchpad 2014-03-07
<tachyons> hello
<tachyons> can anyone help me
<tachyons> in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/244676
<tachyons> wgrant,
<tsimpson> tachyons: you should be able to change the build dependency to liblttoolbox3-3.2-dev (>= 3.2-0~)
<tachyons> tsimpson, in debian control file ?
<tsimpson> tachyons: yes
<tachyons> tsimpson, thanks for your time :-)
<ScottK> I've dput clamav - 0.98.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1~10.04~ppa2 (for lucid) to ubuntu-clamav/ppa twice now and it seems to have been eaten by LP.  Would someone check and see what's gone wrong?
<cjwatson> ScottK: 2014-03-07 04:22:18 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140307-042126-022565/~ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu/clamav_0.98.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1~10.04~ppa2_source.changes': File /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20140307-042126-022565/~ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu/clamav_0.98.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1~10.04~ppa2_source.changes is signed with a deactivated key DDCD686A
<cjwatson> which means deactivated for your user in LP
<cjwatson> that is, on https://launchpad.net/~/+editpgpkeys
<cjwatson> your old 1024-bit DSA key by the looks of things
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- I wonder if we could see our way clear to mail an error to the uploader in this case, since we do have *a* key - I suppose an inactive key might be compromised but it seems like an unlikely mailbomb vector
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.  That's exactly what it was.
<ScottK> And yes, it would have been nice to get a mail about that.
<mpt> Ah cprov! I was looking for you in #launchpad-dev
<mpt> ev said you were looking for help with inline comments
<mpt> Perhaps you could mail me screenshots or test URLs etc?
<cprov> mpt: oh, cool! It will be nice to have your opinion on that.
<dobey> inline comments?
<cprov> dobey: inline diff review comments for Merge Proposals
<dobey> hmm
<adam_g> weird issue with my LP openid url. ive recently left canonical and updated my LP account (gandelman-a) associated email addresses, removing @canonical.com and using @ubuntu.com as primary
<adam_g> my old @canonical.com is not associated with my LP acct AFACIS, but i can still login to LP using it. logging in using my @ubuntu.com logs me in just the same, at least when logging into LP
<adam_g> however, when i auth on a 3rd party site using LP (review.openstack.org), LP returns a different identity URL depending on which address im logging in with
<adam_g> https://login.launchpad.net/+id/QAxGXJy (@canonical.com) vs https://login.launchpad.net/+id/yD7xEFH (@ubuntu.com)
<matsubara> adam_g, hi there! Might be bug 637968
<ubot5> bug 637968 in Launchpad itself "Removing email addresses can cause mismatch with Canonical SSO" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637968
<adam_g> matsubara: doh ya! looks like it
<dobey> adam_g: also, you shouldn't use @ubuntu.com as a primary address, as it's an alias, which i think might be configured to forward to your default address on lp
<adam_g> dobey: fair enough
<adam_g> might as well change it now and get a third identity :)
<wgrant> adam_g: Hm, why do you have two separate SSO accounts? (it's not LP that's returning the different identity URL, but SSO)
<wgrant> Usually each person should have a single SSO account and a single LP account.
<wgrant> Or you get confusion like this.
<adam_g> wgrant: not sure. at one point i had merged two accounts into one
<wgrant> adam_g: You probably merged the two Launchpad accounts, but not the two SSO accounts.
<wgrant> SSO doesn't provide self-service merging.
#launchpad 2014-03-08
<tachyons> how to include the app in extras.ubuntu.com to PATH ?
<Logan_> can an LP admin please kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20140307/+build/5731715?
<elmo> Logan_: done
<tachyons> tsimpson,
<tachyons> <tsimpson> tachyons: you should be able to change the build dependency to liblttoolbox3-3.2-dev (>= 3.2-0~)
<tachyons> * chrisccoulson (~chr1s@ubuntu/member/chrisccoulson) has joined #launchpad
<tachyons> <tachyons> tsimpson, in debian control file ?
<tachyons> <tsimpson> tachyons: yes
<tachyons> it didn't worked :-(
<tachyons> https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium-dailybuild/+recipebuild/668150
<Logan_> elmo: thanks :) (cc Ampelbein)
<tsimpson> tachyons: in what way is ">= 3.2.0" the same as ">= 3.2-0~"?
#launchpad 2014-03-09
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: ping?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Hi
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: do you have any idea why creating the source package fails in this case? https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/wine-native-d3d9/+recipebuild/668244/+files/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> Reconstructing pristine tarball
<wgrant> xdelta: expected from file (/tmp/pristine-tar.FGPrcaU9TD/recreatetarball) of length 90972160 bytes
<wgrant> xdelta: expected from file (/tmp/pristine-tar.FGPrcaU9TD/recreatetarball) of length 90972160 bytes
<wgrant> /usr/bin/pristine-tar: Failed to reproduce original tarball. Please file a bug report.
<wgrant> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.BzrCommandError: Generating tar from delta failed
<wgrant> It may be the old version of pristine-tar on the builders
<wgrant> Does it work on eg. precise?
<wgrant> Locally, I mean
<DarkPlayer> if i force the source format to native, i can create the source archive. do you think setting it explicitly to native may fix the problem on the build servers?
<wgrant> Native packages don't use an orig tarball, so sure.
<wgrant> That would certainly work around it.
<DarkPlayer> not a perfect solution, but as this will most probably be a one time build it should be okay
<wgrant> Right
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: still fails :-/
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: The version in debian/changelog is still non-native, so bzr-builder may continue to assume that it needs an orig tarball. But I'm not quite sure how it tries to detect that.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: i actually wanted to backport the package so changing the version is a bit tricky without breaking other stuff
<wgrant> If the tarball compression is incompatible with the version of pristine-tar on the buildds then there's probably not much else you can do.
<tachyons> tsimpson, answers
<tachyons> tsimpson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/244676
<tachyons> :-)
<tachyons> cjwatson, dobey ping
<wgrant> You're still missing the ~ that multiple people have told you to add.
<tachyons> wgrant, honestly I don't know where to add it :-(
<wgrant> (>= 3.2.0~)
<tachyons> wgrant, but still https://code.launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium-dailybuild/+recipebuild/668340
<wgrant> I don't have time to investigate everyone's simple dependency issues myself.
<wgrant> You'll need to learn to debug.
<wgrant> This isn't Launchpad-specific; you can reproduce it locally with pbuilder, sbuild, or even dpkg-buildpackage.
<tachyons> wgrant, sorry then :-)
<tachyons> wgrant, thanks for your tip
<tachyons> it helped me to find the cause
<tachyons> :-)
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: is it possible to increase the repository size for this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/wine-native-d3d9/+packages
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: Done.
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: thanks :-)
<JoshTriplett> When submitting a bug report, how can I format text to make launchpad treat it as verbatim, and specifically to prevent it from eating extra spaces?  I'm trying to show how some output doesn't line up, and launchpad is collapsing adjacent spaces into one.
<thopiekar> hi, there seems to be something wrong with my import: https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/emgd/mesa-9.1
<thopiekar> it is updating all the time :/
<thopiekar> in case someone of you fixed the branch: thank you for that ;)
<thopiekar> btw. there seems to be something wrong with neumayer: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/168853862/thopiekar-emgd-mesa-9.1.log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/168829101/thopiekar-emgd-mesa-9.1.log
#launchpad 2015-03-02
<mancdaz> can anyone here help with using the python api for interacting with bugs?
<mancdaz> specifically I'm having trouble getting a list of bugs under a series, targeted to a milestone
<mancdaz> I can list those bugs that are targeted at the top level project, for a particular milestone
<mancdaz> but not a series and a milestone
<mancdaz> the returned list is empty
<wgrant> mancdaz: There's a bit of an oddity with the searchTasks API. You need to invoke it with omit_targeted=False when you're interesting in tasks on a series.
<mancdaz> wgrant that seems to do it :)
<mancdaz> thanks!
<wgrant> np
<mancdaz> wish I'd asked here about 2 hours ago
<wret> hi
<wret> I need help with the launchpad
<wret> i am getting this error,
<wret> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/d97haaSF
<wret> while using bzr push lp:~2013001-8/postorius/postorius
<cjwatson> wret: Have you carefully followed the instructions under "Pushing your Bazaar branch to Launchpad" in https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch, and have you made sure that the SSH key you're trying to use is the same one as is listed on https://launchpad.net/~/+sshkeys ?
<Logan> I can't post a comment to Bug 1426428; I keep getting timeout issues
<ubot5> bug 1426428 in can-utils (Ubuntu) "Sync can-utils 0.0+git20150204-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426428
<cjwatson> Logan: You seem to have managed it eventually.  But do you have an OOPS ID?
<Logan> oh, it went through? cool
<Logan> no, it didn't give me any
<Logan> (that might be something to look into, providing OOPS IDs for comment posting failures)
<Logan> because I'm pretty sure those only come up on the separate server timeout error pages, not in the AJAX popup
<cjwatson> Ah, could be
#launchpad 2015-03-03
<wret> hi
<wret> i am having trouble accessing launchpad,can someone help please?
<wgrant> wret: What's the issue?
<wret> Hi anyone there i need help?
<wret> wgrant :Hi i am getting http://pastebin.com/F8hg3pNw can you please help
<Rashi007__> hi,i am getting "proxy https launchpad.net, Realm :'Squid proxy-caching web server' username " error
<Rashi007__> can someone help
<wgrant> Rashi007__: What are you doing that displays that message?
<wgrant> wret: What exactly are you running that produces that error?
<wgrant> wret: But the problem is that the branch you specified doesn't exist. Where did you find the URL?
<wret> wgrant: i typed "www.launchpad.net/postorius" in  openurl in bazaar explorer
<wgrant> wret: What are the exact steps to reproduce the error?
<mpt> Timeouts … timeouts everywhere
<wgrant> mpt: It's a criminal offence to complain about timeouts without providing representative OOPS IDs.
<mpt> Trying to change bug tags: Error ID: OOPS-ea5b992eca077e05cd7fa41c8cd29dac
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ea5b992eca077e05cd7fa41c8cd29dac
<mpt> Reporting a bug: “Uh oh! Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!”
<mpt> Trying to open bug 672535: “Uh oh! Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!”
<ubot5> bug 672535 in Ubuntu Font Family "CJK characters together with the Ubuntu font look ugly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672535
<mpt> (“Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server.”)
<wgrant> mpt: What's the detail of the error?
<wgrant> Ah yes, that.
<wgrant> mpt: Something generated enough DB replication traffic to saturate the master server's Ethernet connection.
<wgrant> But things have been back to normal for roughly ten minutes now.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I reported bug 1427627 on how confused I got when I was trying to change the bug tags inline
<ubot5> bug 1427627 in Launchpad itself "No timeout error feedback when changing bug tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427627
<mpt> “Are you looking for IRS tax help? Hire an experienced IRS tax attorney … by subscribing to this PPA”
<cjwatson> wut
<seeg> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/~editor-buzzfeed/+archive/ubuntu/defensetax :D
<cjwatson> yeah I was just running the relevant SELECT
<cjwatson> mpt,seeg: I can trump that
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~lpcyu/+archive/ubuntu/xdbvsfdx
<mgz> not sure I'd want to install an attorney, bet they include malware
<cjwatson> oh, blah, mortals probably can't see that one
<cjwatson> account suspended
<dobey> the "Latest updates" box for that one is awesome
<cjwatson> "What It’s Like to Chill Out With Whom the Rest of the World Considers As The Most Ruthless Men: Ratko Mladic, Goran Hadzic and Radovan Karadzic (+) Confessions of a Female War Crimes Investigator has no updates."
<cjwatson> editor-buzzfeed has various bits of spam in other artifacts (bugs, questions) that consisted of copies of fragments from elsewhere in the same artifact to make it look less spammy, followed by a spam link.  Creative, but banned now.
<cjwatson> Thanks for the note.
<mpt> I wonder if Launchpad should auto-delete PPAs that are >6 months old and have never contained anything
<mpt> Not worth it just to thwart two spammers ever, but just as general hygiene
<wret> hi,i need help with launchpad
<dobey> just ask your question. don't ask to ask
<wret>  dobey:getting "Proxy HTTPS xmlrpc.launchpad.net, Realm: 'Squid proxy-caching web server' username:" error while trying "bzr branch lp:mailman
<dobey> weird
<cjwatson> wret: Do you have http_proxy or https_proxy set in your environment?
<wret> yep
<cjwatson> wret: Try unsetting them and see if that improves things.
<cjwatson> wret: Also, if you use "bzr launchpad-login" to tell Bazaar your Launchpad user name and also upload your SSH public key to Launchpad, then "bzr branch lp:..." will fetch over SSH instead of HTTP(S), bypassing this problem.
<wret> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/V36Z4tiN
<wret> cjwatson:it running but to no avail
<wret> it/its
<cjwatson> wret: That appears to have returned successfully.  Did you try "bzr branch lp:mailman" after that?  (The pastebin shows no evidence of that.)
<wret> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OCTBeRu2
<cjwatson> Also, it's a decent-sized branch, it might simply take a while ...
<cjwatson> wret: You've mistyped "IdentityFile" as "IdentifyFile" in ~/.ssh/config
<wret> cjwatson:im sorry i didnt get you
<cjwatson> wret: In /home/cce/.ssh/config, on line 2, you have written "IdentifyFile".  That should be "IdentityFile".  (Look closely: t, not f)
<wret> cjwatson:
<wret> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/aeZoGkIJ
<cjwatson> wret: Are you on some incredibly broken network?
<wret> i am behind my college proxy
<cjwatson> wret: Perhaps your network admins drop outgoing SSH
<cjwatson> wret: I think you'll have to contact your network admins; there's not much we can do if it just won't let bzr through
<wret> they havnt blocked it,ive talked to them
<cjwatson> Well, all the evidence suggests the contrary.
<cjwatson> Perhaps they thought you were asking about a specific site.
<cjwatson> My guess would be that it's in fact a protocol-level problem.  (Dropping outgoing SSH, and the HTTP proxy appears to require entering a username which isn't very friendly to anything that isn't a web browser)
<Rashi007__> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~<my-user-name>/<project name>/<branchname>": no supported schemes
<Rashi007__> Hi I am getting the above error even though i have uploaded my ssh key and other bzr commands work fine can anyone help?
<dobey> you replaced those <> bits right?
<dobey> and just use "lp:~user/project/branch" for the url you pass to bzr
<Rashi007__> yep i do
<Rashi007__> dobey: I follow that as you say
<dobey> what's the exact command you used? did you do "bzr launchpad-login" first as well?
<Rashi007__> when i did lp-login <myusername> it gave the following error
<Rashi007__> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<Rashi007__> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<dobey> that seems like your network administrator has blocked outgoing ssh connections
<Rashi007__> Oh but the other commands work like branch
<dobey> you are grabbing them over https, as you haven't done bzr lp-login yet
<Rashi007__> I did bzr lp-login it gives the connection time out error after i try to push my branch
<Rashi007__> bzr lp=login worked fine
<Rashi007__> *-
<dobey> you said lp-login gave you the connection error
<dobey> anyway, the issue is with your network blocking outgoing ssh connections
<dobey> tell your network administrator to unblock outgoing connections to port 22
<Rashi007__> Okay thanks :)
<balloons> I'm looking for understanding how to get who a bug is assigned to and what branches are assigned to a bug from launchpadlib . . . any hints on where this is stored? I don't see it on bugtasks or bugs
<dobey> balloons: it's on the bug_task
<balloons> dobey, d'oh.. python lies and doesn't tell me it's an attribute if the bug I have doesn't contain it :-(
<dobey> balloons: a bug can have multiple bug_tasks, and each bug_task has an assignee
<balloons> dobey, yes of course.. the bug tasks thing was extremely confusing for awhile
<dobey> balloons: python is probably not lying. but i'm not looking at your code :)
<dobey> balloons: did you figure it out?
 * balloons is trying. 
<balloons> I also found bug_branch.. which I assume I need
<dobey> balloons: can i see the code?
<balloons> it's not on the bug task, again unless I'm crazy
<dobey> it is
<dobey> bug_task.assignee
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bug_task
<balloons> and the branch?
<balloons>  linked_branches_collection_link
<balloons> wow.. sorry dobey, it is all there
<balloons> and yes I blame python :-)
<balloons> dobey, so here, this is what lied: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10518455/
<balloons> I expected to see something about assignee and branch in lp_attributes. 'task' is a bugtask
<dobey> balloons: why didn't you do dir(task) ? :)
<balloons> nothing about branches in here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10518470/
<dobey> task doesn't have branches
<balloons> ahh right, heh
<dobey> linked_branches is on the bug itself
<balloons> yep.. although this collection stuff is interesting
<dobey> eh, it just means it's a list of the type
#launchpad 2015-03-04
<johanvdw> Hi all, I'm having troubles uploading to my ppa, probably because I screwed some things up yesterday (re-uploaded some packages after they failed to build quickly)
<johanvdw> Anyway: I get the error: Unable to identify 'Johan Van de Wauw':<Johan Van de Wauw johan.vandewauw@gmail.com> in launchpad
<johanvdw> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<johanvdw> Unable to identify 'Johan Van de Wauw':<Johan Van de Wauw johan.vandewauw@gmail.com> in launchpad
<johanvdw> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<cjwatson> That looks like a badly broken changelog.
<cjwatson> What does the top entry in debian/changelog say?
<johanvdw> ah i already see the problem
<johanvdw> somehow my mail got screwed up
<cjwatson> "<" in the wrong place, it would seem, yes.
<johanvdw> a bit suprised I could still sign in that case
<cjwatson> Why?
<cjwatson> You mean sign the upload?  It probably just uses the default key ...
<cjwatson> Anyway, I think I've sent enough patchbombs for today, dinnertime.
<johanvdw> ok, thanks the uploaded seems succesful now
#launchpad 2015-03-07
<teward> what causes badsig errors on the PPAs?
<mapreri> teward: -v please
<cjwatson> wait, you said mirrors on a different channel, not PPAs
<cjwatson> pick one?
<teward> cjwatson: both from the user in #ubuntu
<teward> cjwatson: they had BADSIG on one of the US archive mirrors
<teward> and BADSIG on PPA
<cjwatson> my guess would be a "transparent" proxy screwing with the traffic on the way through; often strategic use of wget --no-cache can clear things up from the client end
<teward> mmm sounds like it
<teward> cjwatson: i see you're hard at work on git integration, I think?
<teward> (is it coming along well?)
<cjwatson> Yep, it's going pretty well, with any luck we'll be able to let a few internal alpha testers play with it this month, and something a bit broader next month
<cjwatson> Also not just me, I've just been doing a lot of the webapp side of things which is one of the more visible parts
<cjwatson> (But you may have meant you plural)
<teward> yeah i mean that in plural
<teward> (i'm subscribed to the bug and your commits show up there most)
<cjwatson> teward: Right, only the webapp changes are hooked up to the bug
#launchpad 2015-03-08
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Codehosting offline 01:00 - 03:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> oh right, that explains the error i'm seeing from a recipe build
<teward> wgrant: planned downtime?
<dobey> yes
<teward> ok
<teward> and i needed to push to bzr too oh well
<wgrant> Was announced at https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<teward> ok i think i missed it then
<teward> oh well
<teward> happens
<dobey> yeah i was just grabbing the link :)
<wgrant> teward, dobey: It's all back now.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> wgrant: thanks for the heads up
<nickey> Hi guys! Can't find tutorials how to share my python app with ppa?
<maxb> Of course not. That's a way too general area for a tutorial to be possible.
<dobey> there is some python magic which automatically generates a debian/ directory for packaging a python thing
<dobey> i don't recall what it is though, and it's kind of sketchy really
<cjwatson> possibly python-stdeb, but I think that's for things which are already well-packaged in purely Python terms, which applications often aren't
#launchpad 2016-03-07
<slackner> hiho, is it a known problem that recipe builds fail with "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes." ? a quick search brings up https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/287166 which says its fixed, but for me it isn't
<mvo> hi, is there anything wrong with the (amd64) buildds? or are they just very busy? I wait since ~1.5h for the start of a snappy image build on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu-core-system-image, this is usually way quicker
<mvo> oh, nevermind, it now started building
<mvo> (sorry for being a bit impatient)
<__marco> Good afternoon. I try to upload a package but I get the error: "File ... already exists in MYPPA, but uploaded version has different contents"
<__marco> I have uploaded a package but with a wrong distribution in it and trying to correct the error
<__marco> I deleted the old package and tried to upload again, but I got always the same error
<__marco> uh, I see now that deleting a package could take same time
<__marco> Do I receive a confirmation email?
<dobey> for deletion? no
<dobey> sounds like you created a new tarball that has different contents than the previous tarball
<__marco> dobey: I built a package with different options but I noticed *after* I uploaded it, that the distribution was wrong
<__marco> corrected the distribution and uploaded again, but now I get the error
<dobey> what do you mean built with different options? you cannot upload binary packages to a PPA
<dobey> you can only upload source packages
<__marco> You are right, I only changed the compilation options
<dobey> are you building it as a native package?
<__marco> I don't now. Give me a second
<__marco> dobey: yes
<dobey> then you must change the version in debian/changelog
<__marco> dobey: already done
<dobey> then build a new source package and upload the new source package
<__marco> I can't. Here is where I get the error
<__marco> or better, I can upload it but it is rejected with that error message
<__marco> I have now deleted the wrong package and I'll be waiting for the delete to take effect
<dobey> then you are not building a native package and changed something external to debian/, or didn't generate a new source package with a different version
<dobey> i don't think deletion will help.
<__marco> dobey: I am sorry.I did not changed the version *after* the first upload. I had misunderstood your question
<__marco> I am going to try it
<__marco> should I add a new entry in debian/changelog or change the version is enough?
<dobey> you should generally add a new entry
<__marco> dobey: Thank you for your help.Launchpad accepted my packages now
<Umeaboy> Can I have my translations for update-manager pushed as an update?
<Umeaboy> To Ubuntu 15.10.
<Umeaboy> It isn't done automatically, right?
<dobey> i think you want the #ubuntu-i18n or whatever the channel name is
<dobey> language pack updates are a scheduled thing
<dobey> but that's an ubuntu question, not a launchpad question
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> dobey: No such channel.
<dobey> ubuntu-translators maybe, i don't know the exact channel
<dobey> ubuntu-devel if that doesn't work i guess
<Umeaboy> #ubuntu-translators
<slackner> hiho, i already asked yesterday, but didn't get a reply so far. is it a known problem that recipe builds fail with "Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes." ? atm it also shows up here: https://code.launchpad.net/~wine/+recipe/wine-development-release .
<dobey> don't know what it is about that recipe, but it's not all recipes
<dobey> so maybe file a bug with the OOPS ID?
<slackner> dobey: will do that if noone else has an idea and the problem remains, but was hoping that someone of the admins in here could take a look. all the timeout issues are currently blocking us from pushing our new versions
<slackner> one of the builds i somehow managed to push also failed with: ConnectionError: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'bazaar.launchpad.net' [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<slackner> (see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/246819752/buildlog.txt.gz )
<dobey> slackner: how many recipes does ~wine own?
<dobey> OOPS-ad732e4984168101d076d6e391a6439a
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ad732e4984168101d076d6e391a6439a
<slackner> dobey: i think about 4 or so
<dobey> i mean, i had similar timeout issues a long long time ago; but i've not seen such problems recently myself
<dobey> and i have over 20 recipes
<slackner> dobey: the last release about two weeks ago also worked flawless
#launchpad 2016-03-08
<Laney> cjwatson: Hi, could you check if you are grabbing appstream from us correctly please?
<Laney> I added a timestamp on my end to check on this and yours doesn't have it
<cjwatson> Laney: nothing worrisome in logs.  how long ago did you add it and on what host?
<cjwatson> Laney: I don't see anything obviously timestamp-like when I try "rsync -av appstream.ubuntu.com::appstream/"
<Laney> cjwatson: "Time" in the header document
<Laney> I think it should have started appearing yesterday
<cjwatson> which header document is that?
<Laney> at least xenial/main/amd64 has it
<cjwatson> is this somewhere inside xenial/main/Components-amd64.yml.gz ?
<Laney> ubuntu@temp-rsync-host:~/appstream/xenial/main$ zgrep "Time:" Components-amd64.yml.gz
<Laney> /bin/bash: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_GB.UTF-8)
<Laney> Time: '2016-03-08T13:05:43.158291+00:00'
<cjwatson> Laney: for some reason the mtime of that file is older than the version we already have, so LP doesn't install it
<cjwatson> cjwatson@pepo:/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive$ ls -l ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.gz
<cjwatson> -rw-rw-r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 433553 Mar  8 13:44 ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.gz
<cjwatson> cjwatson@pepo:/srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-archive$ ls -l ubuntu-staging/xenial/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.gz
<cjwatson> -rw-rw-r-- 1 lp_publish lp_publish 429569 Mar  8 13:07 ubuntu-staging/xenial/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.gz
<cjwatson> hm, that's today though
<Laney> Is it possible that something is making that always be the case?
<cjwatson> I thought I was fairly careful there
<Laney> I think that I made emacs24 appear some time last week
<Laney> and it's not in the archive's version
<cjwatson> that mtime is super weird though
<Laney> The first thing that made me suspicious enough to add this timestamp was not seeing apt downloading it very often
<cjwatson> it's in the middle of release file generation
<cjwatson> which is a bit WTF
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> _syncTimestamps
<cjwatson> there's a thing that makes sure that all the mtimes of Release and anything it contains match up, to make it easier to insert caching headers on mirrors
<cjwatson> that clashes rather badly with this
<cjwatson> probably with Contents files too
<cjwatson> hm hm hm
<cjwatson> Laney: please file a bug, this is definitely screwed but I need to think about the best way to fix it
<Laney> OK
<cjwatson> we may need to use something other than mtime for the sync-from-staging
 * Laney gets this filed quickly so that he can go away before hearing too much of the archers
<cjwatson> paging @SoVeryBritish
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1554535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554535 in Launchpad itself "DEP-11 metadata is not updated correctly" [Undecided,New]
 * Laney goes to lunch
<cjwatson> ta
<dpm> hi cjwatson, last week you mentioned an LP change that needed to land to fix snap builder issues. Has that landed and if not, is there a bug I can track?
<cjwatson> dpm: it was a launchpad-buildd change, and it's landed
<cjwatson> well, except on arm64 for reasons, I should go and chase that up
<dpm> cjwatson, great, thanks. I saw the build of my snap failing again this morning, so I wasn't sure if it was the same issue. But it might also be the latest changes to the branch, which don't seem to be supported by snapcraft. I'll check later
<cjwatson> dpm: link?
<cjwatson> dpm: snapcraft compatibility is fairly, yes, well
<cjwatson> dpm: afaics you've performed no snap builds on LP since last week
<xnox> do clone links look broken here https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/+source/openstack-on-lxd-bundle/+git/openstack-on-lxd-bundle
<cjwatson> they're OK aside from the annoying wrapping
<dpm> cjwatson, indeed, no snap builds. Sorry, misread the subject of the e-mail notification, as I'm building both snaps and .debs for the same upstream project
<xnox> cjwatson, imho they shall never wrap, like they don't on https://git.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/+source/openstack-on-lxd-bundle
<xnox> cjwatson, and e.g. i have enough screen space to have them non-wrapped.
<cjwatson> xnox: (ITYM "should".)  I agree, file a bug?
<ricotz> hello, how are spamming accounts suppose to be handled? https://answers.launchpad.net/synapse-project/+question/288140
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^-
 * wgrant applies fire.
<ricotz> ;-)
#launchpad 2016-03-09
<Odd_Bloke> Either I've been unlucky in my timing or staging has been offline for a while...
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I think there was a DB restore failure or similar.  Perhaps qastaging will do the job?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Yep, could well do; is there a summary of what data/auth is used where that I could reference?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: internally, https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Instances
<cjwatson> basically we use qastaging for code QA and staging for DB patch QA; both have a copy of the production DB although are restored on fairly different schedules; qastaging uses production SSO, staging uses staging SSO
<cjwatson> what are you doing?
<Odd_Bloke> Testing bug updates.
<Odd_Bloke> s/bug/automated bug/
<Odd_Bloke> So, yeah, qastaging will be fine. :)
<Odd_Bloke> Better, in fact, because I won't have to faff around with different creds.
<cjwatson> That should be fine on qastaging, yes.
<dpm> cjwatson, yay, LP built my first snap! :)
#launchpad 2016-03-10
<sidi> Is there a way for me to know how many times a specific version of a package was downloaded off a PPA? i.e. the number of active users
<cjwatson> sidi: Dig through the API until you get the right binary_package_publishing_history object, and then you have getDownloadCount and getDownloadCounts methods: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history
<sidi> cjwatson, thanks, is that also part of the Python API for launchpadlib? If not I wouldn't mind a documentation outlining what the package names, distro and id ought to be for a PPA package
<cjwatson> sidi: +apidoc is the specification of the webservice API which you can access through launchpadlib, yes
<sidi> Alright. Thanks, I'll have a go at it before I pester you then :-) back to C for now.
<cjwatson> sidi: you generally get at BPPH records for a PPA by first loading the PPA object and then using getPublishedBinaries on that
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedBinaries
<sidi> Cheers
<cjwatson> The URL spec for BPPH is informational - you won't know the ID, in general, so you can't construct it manually that way
<mhall119> hey, does `bzr branch ubuntu:<package>` not work anymore?
<mhall119> if not, what's the correct way to get the branch for the archive package?
<dobey> there are no branch imports for xenial
<dobey> use pull-lp-source to pull a source package
<mhall119> dobey: that doesn't give me a bzr branch though, so how would a change get submitted back?
<dobey> mhall119: submitted back to where? most packages in ubuntu are not managed via bzr branches. to submit it back to the archive, you'd attach a debdiff to the bug report, or if you have upload rights, upload the new package; or if the package has Vcs-Bzr: listed in debian/control, and lands via ci train for example, then make a branch against that branch, and propose it so it can land via silo
<mhall119> dobey: ok, last time I tried it was all in bzr
<dobey> the branch import stuff was very unreliable
<dobey> so it was turned off for xenial
<mhall119> ack
<dobey> there was a mail on the list back in october i think, where cjwatson or wgrant explaind this and why :)
<mhall119> so where's the documentation for how to submit patches to Ubuntu packages now?
<mhall119> dobey: yeah, not being normally involved in that I probably just ignored it
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cjwatson> I've been saying for ages (long before we stopped the importer) that the bzr workflow was in practice not fit for purpose and the docs should be changed to recommend working with source packages
<cjwatson> I was ignored
<dobey> i'm not sure which exact sub-part of that wiki tree is relevant to whatever you're trying to do
<mhall119> cjwatson: I'm not disagreeing with the change, just trying to figure out the new way
<cjwatson> One part of the problem was that the bzr workflow worked OK until you uploaded a package using it
<cjwatson> The new way is the old way.  Should be in the doc history somewhere :)
<dobey> the new way isn't the new way; it's the old way :)
<mhall119> well, ok, the new-to-me way
<cjwatson> I really want to get the corresponding git workflow working
<cjwatson> But our priorities right now are snappy snappy snappy
<dobey> mhall119: grab source package, make changes, generate a debdiff, attach it to the bug, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors; generally
<cjwatson> So it's hard to slot in
<mhall119> cjwatson: you should make a snappy app for the git workflow, that'll solve everything :)
<cjwatson> You joke, but we've been able to slot in more than one git improvement with that strategy ;-)
<dobey> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews maybe more specifically relevant to your question now
<mhall119> cjwatson: heh
<dobey> launchpad.snap
<mhall119> thanks dobey
<dobey> snappy install launchpad
<dobey> or has "install" been changed to "deploy" this week? ;)
<wgrant> You joke, but it's actually "snap install" now.
<mhall119> clearly this all should be in a juju charm too, so you can juju deploy your snap install of a git workflow
<mhall119> and it hurts me just a little that what I just say is actually a valid technical approach
<dobey> lol
<cjwatson> "valid"
<cjwatson> possible :-)
<mhall119> ok, possible :)
<mhall119> oh, wait, damn, I forgot to involve LXC
#launchpad 2016-03-11
<tjaalton> the debian mirror isn't getting updates
<tjaalton> so can't sync packages uploaded there 12h ago
<wgrant> tjaalton: Do you have an example of a missing package?
<tjaalton> wgrant: intel-gpu-tools
<wgrant> tjaalton: AFAICS that was only published in Debian around 02:51. There's only been one import run since then, and it might have just missed it.
<wgrant> I wouldn't be too concerned yet.
<tjaalton> wgrant: ok, how frequently is it run?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Every six hours.
<tjaalton> ok, I'll try to remember next time :)
<wgrant> We attempt to synchronise our crontab with ftp.uk.debian.org updates, but I think Debian's publishing an hour later than last time we updated the schedule.
<wgrant> (Debian also publishes every six hours. So we attempt to update roughly in sync with them, but if they drift then the latency can be more than several hours)
<wgrant> http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/project/trace/ suggests that things were very delayed.
<tjaalton> ok, I'm not in a hurry, just was wondering
#launchpad 2016-03-13
<mkonecny> Hi all.I'm having trouble adding a PPA to my Ubuntu 14.04 server, and have tracked it down to my server not able to connect to launchpad.net - its IP address appears to be blacklisted. Any ideas on how to get this resolved?
<mkonecny> This only happens on one of my server, and running "telnet launchpad.net 80" hangs indefinitely. Other servers will immediately connect using telnet
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net offline 00:00 - 02:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net and build farm offline 00:00 - 02:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2017-03-06
<DarinMiller_> Newbie packager here with short question: I am attempting a merge proposal but the mp website is saying invalid taget.
<DarinMiller_>  http://imgur.com/a/y97HY
<DarinMiller_> I am attempting to an MP using: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/+git/ka
<DarinMiller_> anybody have any idea why it's rejecting the proposal?
<here_and_there> hello, is there a diagram that show the typical workflow of launchpad, please.
<here_and_there> I'm looking for it for quite some time without finding something
<here_and_there> thanks
<rbasak> Workflow for what?
<rbasak> I mean: workflow for _doing_ what?
<here_and_there> for the possible status changes
<here_and_there> a workflow of the lifespan of a bug/issue
<here_and_there> something like this one
<here_and_there> https://www.bugzilla.org/docs/3.6/en/html/lifecycle.html
<rbasak> Launchpad defines less for bug status, and leaves individual projects to decide their own workflows I think.
<rbasak> Ubuntu uses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses for example
<rbasak> And Assigned isn't overloaded into the bug status; it's a separate field.
<here_and_there> thank, will read this
<kyrofa> Thank you cjwatson, perfect timing on the timeout adjustment :)
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2017-03-07
<nacc> is it possible to auto-subscribe to a bug if i make a comment in it?
<bellini> hi
<smoser> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1667725 anything that has a chance of being worked ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1667725 in Launchpad itself "[feature request] make full ppa signing public key available over https" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> smoser: We have about 0.25 people working on Launchpad right now, so not imminently.
<cjwatson> smoser: But in any case Launchpad itself doesn't hold the full key material, so it would just move any unreliability around.
<smoser> yeah, i knew not a lot of p eople working on it.
<smoser> it'd seem possible for launchpad to keep the public key though. it seems to me it holds the long key fingerprint, the full public key is just more bytes, right?
<smoser> its not like one changes and the other doesnt.  if for some reason the signing key changed, the long key fingerprint has to be updated so its not additional work.
<cjwatson> We'd probably just do it by exposing a caching method instead, but it still doesn't help the problem of ENOTIME :)
<cjwatson> We have several vitally urgent things to do in the time we don't have already, I'm afraid.
<cjwatson> (e.g. LP is still on precise ...)
<smoser> cjwatson, yeah, understood
<smoser> i have another question... that you've helped me beore with . build recipes.
<smoser> i see upload errors at
<smoser>  https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily-xenial
<smoser>  https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily-yakkety
<smoser> i recently changed these to use per-release packaging branches (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24131524/ for more info)
<smoser> wondering what i am doing wrong or how i can accomplish what i'm after.
<cjwatson> This usually happens when the version doesn't fully express everything that might change between two recipe runs when some element of the recipe changes, although I don't quite see where that would be the case here.
<smoser> right. i'd seen it before, and you had me add the {revno} for the packaging recipe.
<smoser> er.. packaging branch also
<cjwatson> I don't suppose the ubuntu/xenial branch was rebased or rewound or anything?
<cjwatson> Something that would cause its revision count to stay the same when the hash differed
<smoser> a merge from trunk. but that should increase the revno still
<cjwatson> It's also possible that it's a bug of the form that we're automatically dispatching a build when we shouldn't because nothing changed
<cjwatson> Which sort of looks like it might be the case given the git history
<cjwatson> In that case it's annoying but ignorable
<smoser> cjwatson, ok. thanks.
<mapreri> cjwatson: Out of curiosity, are you also considering to make launchpad accept only signed .buildinfo and have the signature validated?  The last debsign in Debian and the second last dpkg in Debian both sign .buildinfo now.
<mapreri> Well, probably making lp forcing .buildinfo to be signed is too early, but validating the signature if it is signed sounds quite sane to me.
<cjwatson> Haven't got that far.  I'm aware of the signatures.
<mapreri> ack
<nacc> cjwatson: is it true that not ever published source package publishing history record has a published_date?
<nacc> cjwatson: i think primarily in older historical records, if i had to guess
<cjwatson> nacc: no idea, you want wgrant for that kind of question :-)
<saiarcot895> Hi, I've uploaded a 1.1 GB source tar.gz into my PPA using dput (sftp backend), but haven't gotten either a failure or success email. There's sufficient space in the PPA. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<cjwatson> 2017-03-07 16:40:16 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-sftp-20170307-164003-035614/~saiarcot895/flightgear-edge/ubuntu/yakkety/flightgear-data_2017.2.0~8028+git14e41b5+dfsg-0ubuntu1~ppa1_sou
<cjwatson> rce.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-sftp-20170307-164003-035614/~saiarcot895/flightgear-edge/ubuntu/yakkety/flightgear-data_2017.2.0~8028+git14e41b5+dfsg-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes failed: Veri
<cjwatson> fication failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<cjwatson> unsigned upload, or key not on keyserver?
<saiarcot895> That's strange...I didn't change my public key
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: can you double-check that the .changes file is signed?
<saiarcot895> It's signed (otherwise, dput would have errored out), but I'll check using what key and what my settings are
<saiarcot895> Thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: if it all looks good your end, let me know and I'll ask for it to be reprocessed
<cjwatson> (it> that upload)
<cjwatson> since I imagine you don't want to reupload 1.1 GB
<saiarcot895> Oh, I know what happened now. I created a new subkey and meant to remove it (it's meant for a different computer), but the signing took place using that subkey
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> you might have to reupload then :(
<saiarcot895> Ah well, luckily, it only takes 4-5 hours on my connection (it could be worse)
<saiarcot895> Actually, can you reprocess the submission using that key? I just updated my public key, and figure I could just use that subkey for this time.
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: did you add this key to Launchpad?
<saiarcot895> It's the same public key, but with a new signing subkey added in. I've uploaded the new version of the key to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> ok, I've asked
<saiarcot895> thanks
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: that's processing now
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: Successful, thank you!
<cjwatson> np
<nacc> cjwatson: ok :)
#launchpad 2017-03-08
<chrisccoulson> Is it just me, or has anyone else been hitting timeouts in Launchpad a lot more frequently this week. I'm getting them regularly just when changing bug statuses, eg OOPS-89d61e3f406b523882a4bcea0352bf40
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-89d61e3f406b523882a4bcea0352bf40
<chrisccoulson> and I got a few yesterday just trying to view https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox (sorry, didn't save the OOPS id for those)
<mvo> hey, good afternoon! I get a OOPS from https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/core since ~today (same for ubuntu-core) - help would be appreciated, I'm keen to see the build status for this snap :)
<dobey> mvo: one would need the OOPS id to check :)
<mvo> dobey: indeed, thanks - OOPS-6a978009076ad7f7ffccdf4db793d424 is the one I get
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6a978009076ad7f7ffccdf4db793d424
<cjwatson> please can you file a bug mentioning that OOPS ID?
<mvo> cjwatson: sure, thank you
<cjwatson> it may well be a regression from some recent work I did to add some more fields to snap builds
<cjwatson> saw another similar report this morning
<mvo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1671134
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1671134 in Launchpad itself "OOPS when trying to access certain snap build pages" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> I think builds_for_snap needs to do some more explicit batching to avoid retrieving all the rows
<cjwatson> or actually, just push the visibility logic down into the model and then it can do a slice
<cjwatson> ... huh.  it's already in the model.  I must have been smoking something when I wrote that browser code.
<om26er> cjwatson: hey! can you tell if the answer to the question here[1] is the same today ? [1] http://askubuntu.com/a/26597
<cjwatson> om26er: yes
<cjwatson> (I mean, yes I can tell you that yes it is)
<om26er> cjwatson: thanks.
#launchpad 2017-03-09
<om26er> Hi! Can I achieve something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/24145221/ in a launchpad recipe ?
<om26er> basically, I need to download a source package from a ppa, re-sign it and upload it to my ppa.
<om26er> @cjwatson Is that possible with a recipe ?
<om26er> though with a special environment variable DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nocheck testkeys"
<cjwatson> Recipes have to be based on a branch.
<cjwatson> And neither the pinning nor the DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS stuff is natively possible in PPAs.
<cjwatson> Oh, but I see those are for the source build.  Not natively possible in recipes then.
<cjwatson> You could conceivably base off a git-to-git import of snapd rather than the PPA, but the testkeys problem would remain.
<cjwatson> I don't think recipes are flexible enough for what you need, sorry.
<om26er> cjwatson: I am only interested in uploading to ppa when there is a new candidate in the snapd ppa. A jenkins job would probably be the solution here ?
<om26er> so don't need to track git repo, rather need to track the ppa.
<cjwatson> That should be doable as long as you're careful with keys (i.e. if you're giving keys to an automated system then it should also have its own account rather than just having a copy of your personal keys)
<om26er> cjwatson: you mean that is doable with a recipe ?
<cjwatson> No, with a Jenkins job or similar
<cjwatson> Recipes can't track PPAs
<cpaelzer> I know that one can ask to "devirt" a ppa via launchpad question, is the same true to get s390x builds for building snaps on a LP project?
<cjwatson> Yes.
<cjwatson> The setting applies to individual snap objects.
<cpaelzer> I guess a snap object in this case is a branch+user buildig it.
<cpaelzer> I submitted a LP question against "launchpad itself" as usual
<cpaelzer> In case I missed a detail to identify the snap object let me know
<cpaelzer> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/543839
<cjwatson> The snap object is the thing whose URL is /~OWNER/+snap/NAME.
<cpaelzer> great, that matches what I expected
<cpaelzer> thanks cjwatson for the explanation
<om26er> Can I configure a ppa so that it builds packages for multiple Ubuntu releases ?
<cjwatson> om26er: You always need to either (a) make multiple uploads, or (b) upload to the oldest release, wait for builds to finish, and copy the results forward to the other releases
<cjwatson> om26er: There's no automation for this in PPAs
#launchpad 2017-03-10
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying to convert lp:sch-scripts from bzr to git. The bzr branch was lp:~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk, but I was using `bzr pull lp:sch-scripts` to pull. For git, what's the correct origin command before pushing? `git remote add origin lp:~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/trunk` ?
<alkisg> Hmm, I used this one and it worked: git remote add origin git+ssh://alkisg@git.launchpad.net/sch-scripts
<alkisg> ...although I don't understand how it managed to use the correct group name, ts.sch.gr...
<lmiccini> hello, anybody able to help with login issues? keep getting Error ID: OOPS-XXXX. thanks.
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-XXXX
<alkisg> I try to create a new git recipe but I get a bzr recipe instead!
<alkisg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/+git/sch-scripts/+ref/master/+new-recipe => I see "# git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debversion}~{revtime}", I click "Create Recipe" and then I get "# bzr-builder format 0.4 deb-version {debversion}~{revtime}"!!!
 * alkisg tries that a third time...
<alkisg> Yup, I don't think I'm doing anything wrong there
<alkisg> I follow the steps to create a git recipe and I'm getting a bzr recipe instead
<alkisg> Even the recipe contents change
 * alkisg tries with a new recipe name, in case there's something wrong with launchpad cache...
<alkisg> Nope, I still got a bzr recipe, https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+recipe/sch-scripts-proposed-git
<alkisg> It's a regression somewhere in launchpad, I was able to create git recipes in the past
<alkisg> Help, please? :)
<alkisg> Ah, the bug is that it thinks that lp:sch-scripts is bzr, while if I put the whole path, lp:~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/+git/sch-scripts, then it realizes it's git
<alkisg> OK, it's a viable workaround until the bug is properly fixed
<alkisg> It's a bit annoying that it rewrites lp:~ts.sch.gr/sch-scripts/+git/sch-scripts to lp:sch-scripts and then thinks it's bzr; so I have to remember to use the correct one every time I edit the recipe
<cjwatson> lmiccini: We can help but only if you give us the actual OOPS ID.
<cjwatson> alkisg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1623924
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1623924 in Launchpad itself "Source package recipes prefer Bazaar when lp:$foo alias is VCS-ambiguous" [High,Triaged]
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson :)
<lmiccini> Hi cjwatson here it is OOPS-4d2e29bd4815255869dea1f212d75b61 thank you very much
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4d2e29bd4815255869dea1f212d75b61
<cjwatson> lmiccini: Thanks.  There'll be a delay, since I'm in meetings right now and then have a medical appointment
<lmiccini> cjwatson: no worries. thanks for you help.
<cjwatson> lmiccini: Hi, sorry for the delay.  You had an old account, and I guess you must have deleted your login.ubuntu.com account at some point and then tried to recreate it.  Do you want to keep your old Launchpad account name?
<lmiccini> cjwatson: Hi. I'd like to keep lmiccini as userid if possible
<cjwatson> Er
<cjwatson> That's neither of your IDs
<EchoFog> Hi there
<EchoFog> Launchpad's bug report form seems to be broken: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<EchoFog> When I try to submit a bug, I get this - Timeout error: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad
<EchoFog> Error ID: OOPS-de2c4f605598154d1fe1af3faf5977dc
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-de2c4f605598154d1fe1af3faf5977dc
<dobey> EchoFog: you should not file a bug against ubuntu itself, but against the package in ubuntu with which you have an issue
<EchoFog> the issue is not with a package but with the ubuntu 16.10 release itself
<EchoFog> the root of the problem is that the lvm2 & grub-pc have been removed from the live installation image starting with 16.10 causing some configurations to fail
<EchoFog> Everything worked fine up until 16.04
<nacc> EchoFog: LP can have bugs and timeouts sometimes
<EchoFog> I believe this is not a timeout issue because apparently dobey was able to see what I submitted
<nacc> EchoFog: probably dobey was responding to the URL you used
<EchoFog> Yeah, I guess that's possible. Although I've tried more than a couple times within last 12 hours - each time the same error
<dobey> yeah, if you got a timeout, the bug wasn't reported i don't think
<dobey> try reporting it against grub-pc or lvm2 instead
<nacc> "Original error: QueryCanceledError('canceling statement due to statement timeout\n',)"
<nacc> was the LP OOPs
<EchoFog> but there really is not issue with those packages and it wouldn't be right
<EchoFog> the issue is with the lubuntu release package (and most likely ubuntu too - I haven't checked)
<nacc> EchoFog: lvm2 is specifically not seeded on lubuntu-live
<nacc> but it is on the other -live images, i think
<nacc>   ubuntu: daily-live.
<nacc>   lubuntu: daily
<EchoFog> any idea why it was removed? It was definitely included up until 16.04
<nacc> EchoFog: you'd want to ask lubuntu
<cjwatson> That timeout bug is something we suffer from periodically, but it generally goes away within about 10 minutes.  We haven't got to the bottom of it yet.
<EchoFog> and it's so horribly broken on 16.10 that I'm surprised it hasn't been reported yet
<nacc> EchoFog: grub-pc appears to be seeded
<EchoFog> nacc: are you referring to 16.10 release or daily builds?
<nacc> EchoFog: the daily -- i'm not sure if i can easily see what was seeded on the release ISO
<cjwatson> For the purposes of this particular timeout bug, it doesn't make a difference what you're trying to report it against.
<EchoFog> thanks, will keep trying launchpad form then
<EchoFog> So this does appear to be lubuntu specific bug then. If lvm is seeded on other live builds but not lubuntu-live
<dobey> EchoFog, nacc: both grub-pc and lvm2 are on the ISO for 16.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<dobey> oh lubuntu? don't know about that. but then you should file a bug against lubuntu, not ubuntu :)
<nacc> dobey: yeah, lubuntu :/
<cjwatson> Lubuntu is a flavour of Ubuntu and its bugs are tracked in the ubuntu distribution on Launchpad.
<nacc> yep
<dobey> right https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta
<dobey> would be where seed bugs should go
<cjwatson> indeed
<EchoFog> sure enough, both packages are missing from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<dobey> EchoFog: ^^ you should file your bug against that package. hopefully the timeout has disappeared now
<EchoFog> successfully submitted bug against lubuntu-meta. Thanks!
<chiluk> is there a way to get e-mail notifications for all bugs that have a certain tag?
<nacc> chiluk: i don't think so -- but that's based upon my reading of https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions
<chiluk> yeah .. that's the same conclusion I came to after reading that as well.
<chiluk> thanks nacc
<cjwatson> 21:11 <cjwatson> chiluk: You have to pick a target (project, distribution, etc.), but after that, go to the bugs page for the target (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu) -> Edit bug mail -> Add a subscription -> are added or changed
<cjwatson>                  in any way (more options...) -> Bugs must match this filter (...) -> Tags
<cjwatson> in case anyone else here was wondering
<chiluk> ^nacc since you came to the same conclusion as I did earlier.
<nacc> cjwatson: ah interesting
<cjwatson> also API methods such as addBugSubscription and addBugSubscriptionFilter, though I've never tried doing anything that way
<nacc> chiluk: thanks
#launchpad 2017-03-12
<kalxas> hi cjwatson
<kalxas> is there an admin around?
<kalxas> we need some help with this:
<kalxas> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/526566
#launchpad 2018-03-06
<seb128> hey there, is launchpad having issue? I'm hitting lot of timeouts trying to edit bugs this morning
<seb128> e.g  (Error ID: OOPS-b5a48c76217f51bd94000c00c98ea7cc)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b5a48c76217f51bd94000c00c98ea7cc
<seb128> seems to be back to normal now
<tsimonq2> Can I get some eyes on this please? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/664589
#launchpad 2018-03-07
<acheronuk> x86 builder are show they are building multiple builds of amd64 build of c46349701cab3a92bb4c5e3551a30481-xenial snap package in ubuntu xenial-updates
<acheronuk> some recent. some from days ago
<acheronuk> and taking up most free builders
<acheronuk> similar for a few other snap build ids
<wgrant> Ah, that again.
<wgrant> Fixing, thanks for the pointer.
<acheronuk> thanks for being awake to look
<wgrant> It's 8am here :)
<acheronuk> that is still diligent ;)
<tsimonq2> Has there been any problems with upload processing today?
<tsimonq2> Ah, nvm.
#launchpad 2018-03-08
<mwhudson> sooo... recipe builds build the source package with dpkg-source -I which means .a files get excluded
<mwhudson> is there any work around for that?
<wgrant> mwhudson: That seems like a feature :)
<mwhudson> wgrant: it was mightily confusing is what it was
<mwhudson> wgrant: the .a file was input data for atest
<wgrant> Ah, heh.
<wgrant> Hmm
<Saviq> wgrant: #1754404 #1754405 #1754406
<Saviq> no mup? ;P
<wgrant> Saviq: I tried them all a while ago :)
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> s/tried/triaged/
<Saviq> d'uh... I only just filed them, man :P
<wgrant> I'm behind you :)
 * Saviq doesn't even turn back
<jonathon> i'm testing out a Private Project on qastaging.launchpad.net; how do i add a PPA to a private project? link to "P3As" is a 404 on https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning#Private_.28proprietary.29_teams
<cjwatson> Projects and PPAs aren't associated things
<cjwatson> PPAs (private or otherwise) are associated with people or teams, not with projects
<cjwatson> I've removed the dead link
<cjwatson> wait, no I haven't.  done now
<jonathon> ah, ok, so i've got a Team, and that Team has a PPA - and now I've made the team Private i can't see it when not logged in. Nice, thank you.
<cjwatson> right, that's the general idea
<jonathon> is it possible to add authentication to a private team's PPA?
<jonathon> and does a private team require a commercial subscription?
<jonathon> (sorry for all the questions - if i should email commercial@launchpad just say)
<cjwatson> jonathon: what sort of authentication do you mean?
<jonathon> i remember some years ago some commercial software was made available via PPAs which required a username/password
<jonathon> (that might be authorisation rather than authentication)
<cjwatson> jonathon: Yes, you should see "Manage access" on the private PPA's web UI for that
<jonathon> (looking...)
<cjwatson> jonathon: And yes, making a team private requires either admin permissions or a commercial subscription
<cjwatson> That's true of Launchpad's privacy features in general
<jonathon> ah, i have to create the PPA _after_ making the project private, then the "Manage access" option appears
<jonathon> that's great thank you
<jonathon> :)
<cjwatson> It's also possible for an admin to make an existing PPA private provided that it's never had anything published to it, but yes
<cjwatson> Usually easier to just create it under a private team to start with
<jonathon> yup yup
<jonathon> OK, cool, I think this should work. Thanks cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> cool
<ipmb> Any workarounds for GPG key imports timing out? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1753019
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1753019 in Launchpad itself "Cannot import gpg key - Timeout" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2018-03-09
<ahasenack> hi, launchpad is giving me timeout oopses when I try to import a new gpg key, fyi
<ahasenack> OOPS-da93d7a541fb8951f88025a017bde61e
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-da93d7a541fb8951f88025a017bde61e
<ahasenack> and it logs me out after that, funny
<ahasenack> or rather, requests my creds again
<cjwatson> creds are expected, that's a patch that forces fresh login
<cjwatson> Yeah, we've had a couple of reports of the timeouts but the current oopses aren't enough to narrow it down
<cjwatson> I've proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/gpg-timeline/+merge/340554 to try to get more information
<cjwatson> it's bug 1753019
<ubot5`> bug 1753019 in Launchpad itself "Cannot import gpg key - Timeout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753019
#launchpad 2019-03-04
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is launchpad having issues? it keeps timeouting when editing bugs
<seb128> e.g 884479ff86f673c1d1deee0926a471bd
<seb128>  (Error ID: OOPS-884479ff86f673c1d1deee0926a471bd)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-884479ff86f673c1d1deee0926a471bd
<cjwatson> it's the exact same thing that bug edit timeouts usually are
<cjwatson> mysterious lock on tables used by the bugtaskflat maintenance trigger
<cjwatson> generally goes away after a while and we're hoping that a postgres upgrade will either fix it or at least make it more debuggable
<seb128> ok
<seb128> yeah, it's not new, it just feels like those 'downtime' are getting longer
<seb128> it used to be 5 min
<seb128> not it's in that state for a least 15 min
<seb128> I wanted to do a bunch of tweaks before going to lunch, I guess that can wait for me to be back, hopefully things are back working by then :)
<seb128> thanks cjwatson!
<tsimonq2> Could someone please look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/678943 ? It's blocking a project I'm working on
#launchpad 2019-03-05
<lotuspsychje> can we assign bugs to a team without a project somehow?
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: Can you explain in more detail what you're trying to do?
<wgrant> Teams don't have dependencies on projects, so I'm not quite sure what you mean.
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: our endgoal would be creating a team so we can see each others bugs
<lotuspsychje> not focussed on the project or package
<lotuspsychje> so different members of the team can add bugs to the team
<lotuspsychje> we all have a LP account with existing bugs in it already
<lotuspsychje> but is it possible to assign some bugs to the team?
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: You can see a team's assigned bugs at https://launchpad.net/~TEAM/+assignedbugs, but that only finds bugs where the assignee is set to the team, not an individual in the team (since someone may be in many teams).
<wgrant> For bugs that a team is interested in, you might consider subscribing the team to the bug and then using https://launchpad.net/~TEAM/+subscribedbugs
<wgrant> Or using a bug tag (but that causes notifications, which isn't always desirable if you're working across many projects)
<wgrant> But can you explain what you mean by "add bugs to the team"? What exactly is your use case?
<wgrant> A bug isn't on or of or in a team.
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: i just want a LP team with different admins, gathering each others bug in the team
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lotuspsychje this is mine for example
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: That sounds like you've found a problem, gotten half way to an answer to the problem, and are now asking for the other half. But I don't know the original problem, so I'm not sure your half solution is the right way so it's hard to advise.
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: i dont have an original problem or bug needing solved, i just want to know if i can add bugs to a team
<lotuspsychje> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-discuss
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: But to what end?
<wgrant> It sounds like you want a group of people to be able to see a set of bugs that is chosen by that group of people.
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: exactly
<wgrant> That is the problem statement :)
<wgrant> Not that you need to add bugs to a team.
<wgrant> So, let's see.
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: One approach that's used by some teams is to subscribe the team to relevant bugs, but that has the downside of causing email notifications to go to all the members (unless you set a contact address for the team, in which case notifications will go there)
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: Also that's a very generic team name. Is there something more specific you can call it?
<lotuspsychje> we dont have a problem getting mails from it
<lotuspsychje> the team name isnt that important for us, what is important is we can see each others bugs in the team
<wgrant> Right, but presumably there is some common purpose to these team members
<wgrant> And "Ubuntu discuss" doesn't really explain that
<wgrant> But it sounds like subscribing an appropriately named team to the bugs would solve your problem.
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: well the crew will be mostly from #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: and how do i subscribe a bug to the team?
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: You subscribe a team to a bug
<wgrant> On the bug, "Subscribe someone else"
<wgrant> then search for the team
<lotuspsychje> ah thats great!
<lotuspsychje> exactly what we needed tnx alot wgrant
<lotuspsychje> i owe you one
<wgrant> Then the bug will show up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> yep tested one
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1818584 got some files attached with what looks like cyrilic filenames, launchpad gives me no found errors when trying to open then, is that a known issue with maybe a workaround? (if not I'm going to ask the submitter to include them in a zip or rename them before uploading)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818584 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "I can not to open my data from USB in Nautilus by non-system applications" [Low,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> That's quite exciting.  The %3F is apparently not sufficient to encode the "?"; everything after that is interpreted as part of a query string.  I think this is wrong but it looks like maybe a frontend configuration bug.
<cjwatson> Zip or rename is probably the only workaround for now.
<wgrant> cjwatson: https://portal.admin.canonical.com/C56542
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/983766
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 983766 in Launchpad itself "Error when uploading screenshot incl. a question mark in url" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Ah yeah, I knew it rang a bell
<seb128> cjwatson, wgrant, thx
<blackswan> hi. i have a ppa on launchpad.net, but the signing key seems to have disappeared from keyserver.ubuntu.com. can anybody point me in the direction of fixing this? i had the exact same problem 2/22 and it then went away, i'm not sure if anybody determined the cause.
<cjwatson> Which PPA?
<blackswan> https://launchpad.net/~hermit
<cjwatson> blackswan: Hmm, that links to https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4 which is present for me, and indeed I can fetch the key from the keyserver.
<cjwatson> blackswan: Perhaps some odd temporary problem?
<blackswan> maybe, i'll check again.
<cjwatson> I checked both of keyserver.ubuntu.com's IP addresses and they both seem to have it
<blackswan> oh, the index works fine. it's exact search that's broken. sorry. i thought i had pasted that.
<blackswan> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4&op=vindex
<blackswan> sorry. i got distracted while asking.
<blackswan> when it happened on 2/22, neither worked for me.
<cjwatson> That looks OK to me as well?
<blackswan> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup&op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4
<blackswan> ok, third time's the charm.
<blackswan> this link is still not working for me. the lookup?search link is now working for me, but was failing earlier.
<cjwatson> That's a buggy URL.  Should be: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x166B6D7B59863696BB483868EADD5972943FF4C4
<cjwatson> i.e. first & should be ?
<cjwatson> Was that URL generated by something that we need to fix, or did you construct it manually?
<blackswan> what failed for me was apt-add-repository. however, i manually constructed what i pasted here and may have made a transcription error.
<blackswan> not in the search= paramter, though, that came from the ppa web page, i just changed the other bits
<blackswan> wait, what?
<cjwatson> OK.  Again works for me at the moment (both IP addresses), but the keyserver can be a bit flaky.  However, we don't actually maintain it here, we just make quite a lot of use of it.  #canonical-sysadmin or rt@ubuntu.com would be the place to take verifiable problems with the keyserver
<cjwatson> Definitely worth retrying apt-add-repository though
<blackswan> ok, yes, i made the ?->& transcription error, but, apt-add-repository was still not working for me. however, apt-add-repository just worked for me. so... i don't know what's going on.
<blackswan> thx
#launchpad 2019-03-06
<tomreyn> good morning. i'd like to file a wishlist bug to have a bugwatch added for gitlab.gnome.org - where's the right place to file this?
<tomreyn> (please ;-) )
<cjwatson> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1603679, already in progress
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1603679 in Launchpad itself "Support GitLab bug watches" [High,In progress]
<tomreyn> oh thanks for looking it up, cj, i searched but couldn't find it.
<tomreyn> oh so gitlab is generally not supported, yet, and it's not just a matter of adding another instance for gitlab.gnome.org.
<cjwatson> tomreyn: Right.  But once GitLab is supported there should be no problem.
<tomreyn> let's hope someone will have time to review it then :)
<cjwatson> Bug watches require at least the minimum level of support of being able to check the status of remote bugs.
<Laney> where did I see the announcement about changes to Ubuntu bug nomination?
<mwhudson> is the publisher on hold because of the network maintenance?
#launchpad 2019-03-07
<wgrant> mwhudson: Publisher isn't, but non-x86 builds are
<mwhudson> ah and as soon as i complain my (ppa) package gets published
<jeremy31> Looks like a lot of spam reported on launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2019-03-09
<Fudge> hi, our project in the past have created a new ppa each cycle we release instead of the existing ppa containing packages from each distro.
<Fudge> such as vinux/natty vinux/lucid vinux/trusty etc
<Fudge> what's the best way to move forward withn aming convention? just vinux/ubuntu and upload packages for each release there?
<cjwatson> vinux/ubuntu would be a bit odd since there's an implicit "ubuntu" component in there as well, so the full form would be vinux/ubuntu/ubuntu
<cjwatson> I'd try to find some meaningful name and failing that use "ppa"
<Fudge> ah thank you CJ
<Fudge> anyone that could be available for some mentoring?
<Fudge> or even some paid work around live-build etc
#launchpad 2020-03-02
<ActionParsnip> Hi. Can someone please moderate this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/689071
<ActionParsnip> User thinks that modifying sources.list to any release you desire is a supported upgrade parh
<ActionParsnip> This may harm user systems.
<oerheks> i read that piece of linux babe, "sudo sed -i 's/bionic/eoan/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"  is not really oke, but worse: Then we need to disable third-party repositories (PPAs) with the command below.
<oerheks> sudo sed -i 's/^/#/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<oerheks> and later on re-enable them, horror.
<ActionParsnip> But jumping from Bionic to Eoan. Is this supported?
<oerheks> no.
<oerheks> wait, eoan is 19.10
<oerheks> that is what you get from upgrading 18,04 lts
<oerheks> the story is part out of date, one should go to 19.04  first, but support ended
<ActionParsnip> Can you see the mess she's caused.......
<cjwatson> ActionParsnip: We're not going to get into moderating this sort of thing in the absence of abuse
<ActionParsnip> OK no worries. Worth an ask
<ActionParsnip> Thanks
<cjwatson> You can ask Ubuntu developers to weigh in of course, but not really Launchpad staff IMO
<ActionParsnip> Coolio
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/689071
<ActionParsnip> Now the abuse starts
#launchpad 2020-03-03
<RikMills> cjwatson: buildd-manager?
<tomwardill> RikMills: restarted, should be a bit happier now
<RikMills> tomwardill: thanks!
<cpaelzer> Laney: Do you know what could have happened or who I could ask what is going on here https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/c/ctioga2/20200303_131512_05a90@/log.gz ?
<Laney> cpaelzer: Don't know off-hand
<Laney> let's talk in #ubuntu-release
<cpaelzer> yep
<wxl> i keep getting a timeout trying to mark bug 1865851 as incomplete
<ubot5> bug 1865851 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm-qt item selection feature in single-click mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865851
#launchpad 2020-03-05
<Laney> If I have an upload to Ubuntu that was binary copied from a PPA, how can I find out which PPA it was copied from? We've got something in proposed-migration which is looking at 'build_link' of the BPPHs, but that is of course wrong if the upload was binary copied through multiple archives since it shows the one it was built in initially.
<Laney> A few days ago we had an upload mis-copied due to this
<cjwatson> I am not completely sure that you can find out the path
<cjwatson> I think we only track the initial upload archive and the current one
<Laney> Looks like it - I couldn't find anything in there anyway
<seb128> hey there :)
<seb128> where is the right place to report bugs https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting ?
<seb128> that page is still suggesting checking the source from bzr, that's wrong right?
<wgrant> seb128: Ah, /Running was updated but not /Getting. Thanks; fixing.
<seb128> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> Fixed.
<seb128> wgrant, thanks
<seb128> next question, following https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXD ... should ssh to the lxc instance work out of the box?
<seb128> it didn't here, I had to lxc shell and ssh-import-id to get it working
<wgrant> seb128: Hm, it's possible LXD config has drifted, but the given config is meant to mount your home directory... I guess it assumes that your SSH key is in your own authorized_keys, which is perhaps an erroneous assumption.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> make schema failed for me
<seb128>   File "security.py", line 62, in _split_postgres_aclitem
<seb128>     ACLITEM_RE.match(aclitem).groups())
<seb128> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'groups'
<seb128> Makefile:111: recipe for target 'create' failed
<wgrant> seb128: Which Ubuntu series, which PostgreSQL version?
<seb128> wgrant, I'm following the website, it's a xenial lxc container
<seb128> wgrant, ii  postgresql-10                        10.9-0ubuntu0.18.04.1~ubuntu16.04.1        amd64        object-relational SQL database, version 10 server
<wgrant> Hm, very strange. Full make schema output?
<seb128> wgrant, https://people.canonical.com/~seb128/launchpadlog
<wgrant> seb128: Very, very strange. What's your username in the container?
<seb128> wgrant, seb128
<wgrant> I wonderif the regex doesn't like digits. Testing.
<wgrant> seb128: Can you add "print aclitem" at the start of _split_postgres_aclitem?
<wgrant> And rerun and show me the output
<wgrant> Oh i see
<wgrant> QUOTED_STRING_RE = '(?:([a-z_]+)|"([^"]*(?:""[^"]*)*)")?'
<wgrant> seb128: If you change that to '(?:([a-z0-9_]+)|"([^"]*(?:""[^"]*)*)")?' it should work
<wgrant> if (!isalnum((unsigned char) *src) && *src != '_')
<seb128> wgrant, no crash, thanks
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+merge/380297
<seb128> wgrant, k, so I've it running but not happy, the launchpad.test resolution doesn't work, and connecting to the IP of the lxc instance I've a launchpad frontpage but with an error, I don't know if that's a side effect for the schema problem
<seb128> Traceback (most recent call last):
<seb128>     Module zope.publisher.publish, line 144, in publish
<seb128>     result = publication.callObject(request, obj)
<seb128>     Module lp.services.webapp.servers, line 1526, in callObject
<seb128>     raise NotFound(self, '', request)
<seb128> NotFound: Object: <lp.services.webapp.servers.ProtocolErrorPublication object at 0x7fdf1a4e6090>, name: ''
<wgrant> seb128: Launchpad requires a valid Host header
<wgrant> id you set up /etc/hosts on the host?
<seb128> there is one which has been created for me
<seb128> it has a line
<seb128> # Launchpad virtual domains. This should be on one line.
<seb128> 127.0.0.88      launchpad.test....
<wgrant> ("Amending the hosts file" on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess, linked from Running/LXD)
<wgrant> Right, rocketfuel-setup does that in the container
<wgrant> RemoteAccess tells you to add a similar thing to the host's /etc/hosts.
<seb128> wgrant, that's step 6 on https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXD and I was still at step 5
<wgrant> seb128: Hm, did something tell you to visit the webapp before then?
<seb128> step 5 points to https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<seb128> the "running section on this page"
<seb128> Point your usual web browser at https://launchpad.test, and accept the local self-signed certificate. You can log in as admin@canonical.com without a password.
<seb128> after make run
<wgrant> Ah
<seb128> wgrant, bah, now firefox refuses to load the page with a SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG
<seb128> which it doesn't let me ignore/override
<wgrant> seb128: Try restarting (not reloading) apache2 in the container
<wgrant> Sometimes mod_ssl doesn't load properly the first time. It's a bit weird.
<seb128> wgrant, that doesn't help :/
<wgrant> seb128: Oh, did you set LISTEN_ADDRESS properly?
<wgrant> What does the apache config look like? local-launchpad site
<seb128> wgrant, I guess not, https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess is not clear about where that make install should be run from
<seb128> I guess from launchpad/launchpad?
<wgrant> seb128: Almost all operations on Launchpad should run from the root of the Launchpad source tree.
<wgrant> SuSame place the rest of the build rocess was run from
<seb128> k, that was it
<seb128> sorry for overlooking this one
<seb128> wgrant, thanks for the help, I've a working instance now!
<wgrant> Given almost everyone uses LXD now, it may make sense to merge these pages
<seb128> wgrant, minor but on https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting it still states 'Launchpad's branches are hosted in Bazaar.' also a checkout is around 300M nowadays
<wgrant> seb128: It's 210M download + 90MB of source tree; I updated the numbers just now
<wgrant> And meant to s/Bazaar/Git/ but apparently failed, good catch
<wgrant> Fixed
<gouthamr> Hi, i have an issue with private security bugs on launchpad that seem to be discoverable
<gouthamr> should i report this issue via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion ?
<sarnold> gouthamr: could you email security@ubuntu.com? I don't think there's a mechanism for private questions on launchpad's questions interfaces, and this feels like it might be worth keeping it private, at least initially
<gouthamr> sarnold: ack, ty will do
<sarnold> (launchpad's bugs mechanism does, but I'm not sure if the launchpad team actively tracks those or not)
<sarnold> thanks gouthamr :)
<gouthamr> you're welcome!
<cjwatson> sarnold,gouthamr: We track private security bugs on Launchpad
<gouthamr> cjwatson: oh, should i report one as a private security bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<cjwatson> gouthamr: That's the right place, yes
<gouthamr> cool ty cjwatson
<cjwatson> gouthamr: OK, after investigation, closed with advice on project configuration fixes.  Let us know if you need further help.  CC sarnold
<gouthamr> cjwatson: awesome - thank you for the detailed explanation! i wasn't aware of this config on our end :)
<sarnold> cjwatson, gouthamr, wonderful, thanks both :)
#launchpad 2020-03-06
<ottavio> Hi, I can't remove my old email address from Launchpad. Any help?
<ottavio> And I cannot confirm my new email address.
<ottavio> The bouncer is sending emails to the wrong email address.
<cjwatson> ottavio: Do you still have access to both email addresses?
<ottavio> Please ignore. I have sorted it. Sorry for the noise.
<cjwatson> OK :)
 * ogra pokes LP with a pointy stick to see if it's still alive ... 
<ogra> (having a build.s.io job sitting in "building soon" since 1h)
<ottavio> Is it just me? I receive email notifications from launchpad at random times. Some are immediate, some come a few hours later.
<cjwatson> ogra: bounced, should be working shortly
<cjwatson> ottavio: check Received headers to see where they're delayed
<ogra> cjwatson, thanks i see the builders are actually busy though
<ogra> and given we're in plenary in a few it isnt really urgent anymore
<cjwatson> ogra: no, it's that buildd-manager got stuck and wasn't gathering them
<ogra> i should just build all my snaps for powerpc only ... they are always idle
<cjwatson> the queue is short enough that it should drain quickly
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> and there is started building
<ottavio> cjwatson: I'll do. Can I just reply to an email notification or do I have to do it on the web interface?
<SpecialK|Canon> ottavio: I think cjwatson meant for you to check the headers of a delayed notification you already received
<ottavio> SpecialK|Canon: yes, I know. I'll defo check the headers later. Then I added another question. Sorry if that was confusing.
<ottavio> The other question is: can I reply to an email and will that add to the bug tracker?
<cjwatson> ottavio: yes
<cjwatson> ottavio: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<ottavio> cjwatson: ah, great. Thanks.
<RikMills> +-
